# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ

## քաղաքացի

Ես գտնում եմ, որ Թուրքիայի սահմանի բացումը ոչ մի վնաս չի տա Հայաստանին: Օգուտն էլ այն կլինի, որ տնտեսությունը արևմուտքում ինչ-որ չափով կաճի:
Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, բացել սահմանը, թե՞ ավանդուկթի համաձայն փակ պահել:

----------


## Fobus

հիմա քունս տանում է ... չեմ կարող շատ երկար գրել ... բայց կարծում եմ , որ բացելը կտա լավ արդյունք : չեմ բացառում , որ բացասական էլ կլինի ...

----------


## Sergey

Ի՞նչ վնասի մասին է խոսքը։ Ես իհարկե տնտեսագետ չեմ, և ոչ էլ ինչ–որ վիճակագրության եմ ծանոթ՝ երկու երկրների միջև ապրանքաշրջանառության վերաբերյալ, սակայն պետք է որ գոնե ներկրման և արտահանման ճանապարհային ծախսերը նվազեն։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հարաբերություններին ավելի լայն իմաստով, ապա այստեղ լուրջ քայլեր են պետք, որոնք պետք է սկսել ցեղասպանության հարցը ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգից հանելուց, կամ առնվազն հետին պլան մղելուց։

----------


## Աբելյան

Ոնց փակ ա թող տենց փակ էլ մնա:

----------


## Marduk

Նախ բացել կարող է նա ով փակել է այն: 
Այսինքն դա մեր որոշելիքը չի: 
Եվ հետո զարգացողը առանց սահմանի էլ կզարգանա, իսկ չզարգացողը հազար հատ սահման ու ծով էլ ունենա չի զարգանա:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Նախ բացել կարող է նա ով փակել է այն: 
> Այսինքն դա մեր որոշելիքը չի: 
> Եվ հետո զարգացողը առանց սահմանի էլ կզարգանա, իսկ չզարգացողը հազար հատ սահման ու ծով էլ ունենա չի զարգանա:


Այս արտահայտությունների ոչմեկի հետ համաձայն չեմ: Ինչու՞, փակողը կուլ է տվե՞լ սահմանի դռան բանալին:  :LOL: 
Ասա ինձ որևէ վնաս, եթե բացվի սահմանը: Կամ ո՞րն է օգուտը այն փակ պահելով: Ես չեմ ասում լինի շենգենյան սահման, թող միշտ լինեն ստուգումներ, պետք եղած մարդուն թողնեն մտնի կամ դուրս գա երկրից, պետք չեղքծին՝ պահել նույն երկրում:
Եթե կարող եք, խնդրեմ ասեք ինձ ի՞նչ սխալ բան կա սահմանը բացելու մեջ:

----------


## Marduk

Թուրքիան է փակել նա էլ կարող է բացել: Մենք չենք  որոշողը կբացվի այն թե ոչ:

----------


## dvgray

Ասեմ միայն հետևյալը
Մեր աշխատանքային շուկան ունի մեծ ավելցուկ միջին որակաորման մասնագետների , իսկ Թուրքիան (արևելյան շրջաններում առավելապես) և Ազերբեջանը ունեն դրա խիստ պահանջարկ ; 
Գյումրիից-Վան ընդհամենը 30 րոպեի ճանափարհ է ;

Մենք կունենանք ավելցուկը այսպես դեր երկար, իսկ այնտեղ այդ շուկան կարող են փակել այլ երկրների աշխատուժը , կամ իրենք թուրքերը դա կանեն (ինչպես եղավ   մեզ հանձնված արևտուրի հետչ) : 
Քանի դեր շուտ է , մենք կարող ենք լուծել մեր ամենակարևոր հիմնախնդիրներից մեկը , արանց հերռավոր Ռուսաստան կամ եվրոպաներ չվելու, 

Իմ կարծիքով պետք է անել ամեն ինչ, Թուրքիայի հետ կոմունիկացիաները բացելու և զարգացնելու, իսկ Ազրբեդջանի հետ նախկին (եղբայրական  :Think:  )  հարաբերությունները ունենալու համար. Դա է մեր ազգի զարգացման անհրաժեշտ պայմաններից մեկը.

Պ.Ս. Եթե մի քիչ էլ ասպես շարունակվի, շատ շուտով էս 30000 կմ2 -ի մեջ իրար ենք ուտելու:  :Smile:

----------


## Fobus

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հարաբերություններին ավելի լայն իմաստով, ապա այստեղ լուրջ քայլեր են պետք, որոնք պետք է սկսել ցեղասպանության հարցը ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգից հանելուց, կամ առնվազն հետին պլան մղելուց։


կլինի ամենահիմար քայլը ներկայիս կառավարության կողմից:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> …Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հարաբերություններին ավելի լայն իմաստով, ապա այստեղ լուրջ քայլեր են պետք, որոնք պետք է սկսել ցեղասպանության հարցը ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգից հանելուց, կամ առնվազն հետին պլան մղելուց։


Օրակարգից հանելը շատ կլինի, բայց հետին պլան գցելու առումով համամիտ եմ: Ցեղասպանություն ճանաչելը արդեն ոչ թե քաղաքական հարց է, այլ բարոյական: Դա ժամանակի ընթացքում թուրքերը կորոշեն ճանաչեն թե՞ ոչ: Ներկա պահին Եվրոպան չի կարողանում ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչեցնել տա Թուրքիային, էլ ու՞ր մնաց Հայաստանը կարողանա:
Fobus, դու կարո՞ղ է հողերը ետ տալու հույսեր էլ ունես:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Սահամնը բացելուն դեմ խոսացողներին մի քանի հարց ունեմ:
Հիմա թուրքական ապրանքը Հայաստան չի՞ հասնում:
Թուրքիայում հայերը չե՞ն հանգստանում:
Այս և բազմաթիվ հարցերին պատասխանելուց հետո, խնդրում եմ ևս մեկ հարցին պատասխանել:
Ինչո՞ւ մենք պիտի ավելորդ վճարումներ անենք Վրաստանին: Հա, պարզա եղբայրական հանրապետությունա, բայց դե մենք այդքան շատ փող չունենք:

----------


## Sergey

> Սահամնը բացելուն դեմ խոսացողներին մի քանի հարց ունեմ:
> Հիմա թուրքական ապրանքը Հայաստան չի՞ հասնում:
> Թուրքիայում հայերը չե՞ն հանգստանում:
> Այս և բազմաթիվ հարցերին պատասխանելուց հետո, խնդրում եմ ևս մեկ հարցին պատասխանել:
> Ինչո՞ւ մենք պիտի ավելորդ վճարումներ անենք Վրաստանին: Հա, պարզա եղբայրական հանրապետությունա, բայց դե մենք այդքան շատ փող չունենք:


Պատասխանեմ վերջին հարցիդ։ Սահմանը պետք է փակ լինի, եկող–գնացողի հետ էլ պետք է ցեղասպանությունից խոսեն, որպեսզի համարվեն «ազգային իշխանություն»։

----------


## Վազգեն

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, բացել սահմանը, թե՞ ավանդուկթի համաձայն փակ պահել:


 Ի՜նչ տարօրինակ հարց է։  Մե՞նք ենք սահմանը փակել կամ փակ պահում։ Այդ հարցը պետք է թուրքերին ուղղված լինի, ոչ թե մեզ՝ հայերիս :Shok:  
 Թուրքիան շատ հստակ ասել է, թե ինչ պետք է անենք, որ իրենք իրենց կողմից փակ պահվող սահմանները բացեն։ Դրանք են «գրավյալ տարածքների» հանձնումը Ադրբեջանին, հրաժարվենք ցեղասպանության պնդումից, մեկ էլ պաշտոնապես հայտատարենք, որ մենք երբեք իրենցից տարածք չենք պահանջելու։

----------


## Sergey

> Ի՜նչ տարօրինակ հարց է։  Մե՞նք ենք սահմանը փակել կամ փակ պահում։ Այդ հարցը պետք է թուրքերին ուղղված լինի, ոչ թե մեզ՝ հայերիս 
>  Թուրքիան շատ հստակ ասել է, թե ինչ պետք է անենք, որ իրենք իրենց կողմից փակ պահվող սահմանները բացեն։ Դրանք են «գրավյալ տարածքների» հանձնումը Ադրբեջանին, հրաժարվենք ցեղասպանության պնդումից, մեկ էլ պաշտոնապես հայտատարենք, որ մենք երբեք իրենցից տարածք չենք պահանջելու։


Կարծում եմ այստեղ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Թուրքիան է փակել սահմանը, խոսքը գնում է նրա մասին, թե ինչ անել, որ Թուրքիան չկարողանա նման նախապայմաններ թելադրել։
Ինչ վերաբերում է քո նշած պայմաններին, ապա ասեմ, որ առանց գրավյալ տարածքներից, այսինքն անվտանգության գոտուց հայկական զորքի դուրս բերման գույություն չունի խնդրի որևէ լուծում, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը չպետք է իր արտաքին քաղաքականության հիմքում դնի ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը, ինչպես նաև երբեք չի կարող որևէ տարածքային հավակնություն ունենալ Թուրքիայի նկատմաբ։

----------


## Koms

Մեզ համար, Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների համար, արդեն ուղղակի պարտադիր /օդի ու ջրի պես/ հարկավոր է ունենալ պետություն-հարեւան` Եվրամիության անդամ , որը մոտ ապագայում կարող է դառնալ Թուրքիան, այնպես որ սահմանները բացելու հարցը ինքնին որոշվելու է` հօգուտ դրականի:

----------


## Marduk

> Կարծում եմ այստեղ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Թուրքիան է փակել սահմանը, խոսքը գնում է նրա մասին, թե ինչ անել, որ Թուրքիան չկարողանա նման նախապայմաններ թելադրել։


 Դու ուտոպիա է, դու ինչքան զիջողականություն ցուցաբերես նա այնքան ավելի շատ է քեզնից ուզելու:  Եթե թուրքերը այդպիսի տրամաբանությամբ չապրեին ապա վաղուց անհետացած կլինեին որպես միավոր:

----------


## Sergey

> Դու ուտոպիա է, դու ինչքան զիջողականություն ցուցաբերես նա այնքան ավելի շատ է քեզնից ուզելու:  Եթե թուրքերը այդպիսի տրամաբանությամբ չապրեին ապա վաղուց անհետացած կլինեին որպես միավոր:


Դա ուտոպիայի հետ որևէ առնչություն չունի, այ ասենք գրավյալ տարածքները չվերադարձնելը կամ Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ տարածքային հավակնություններ ունենալն ուտոպիա է։

----------


## docart

եթե մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում Թուրքիայի սահմանը չբացվի ու չգործարկվի Գյումրի-Կարս երկաթգիծը, ապա Հայաստանը տարածաշրջանային զարգացման գործընթացում կհայտնվի խաղից դուրս վիճակում, քանի որ հիմա ծրագվում է կառուցել Ադրբեջան-Վրաստան-Թուրքիա երկաթգիծը: Եթե այդ ծրագիրը հաստատվեց ու կառուցվեց, ապա Թուրքիան էլ անհրաժեշտություն չի ունենա բացելու սահմանը և վերագործարկելու Գյումրի-Կարս երկաթգիծը: Առանց այն էլ նավթամուղը արդեն շրջանցել է Հայաստանը: Եթե այս հարցը մոտ ապագայում լուծում չստանա, ապա Վրաստանը, Ադրբեջանը և Թուրքիան համատեղ ավելի մեծ թափով կզարգանան քան Հայաստանը: Իսկ պատկերացրեք Իրան-ԱՄՆ կոնֆլիկտը ռազմական բնույթ ստանա, ինչ աղետալի վիճակում կհայտնվի Հայաստանը??????? :Sad:

----------


## Koms

> եթե մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում Թուրքիայի սահմանը չբացվի ու չգործարկվի Գյումրի-Կարս երկաթգիծը, ապա Հայաստանը տարածաշրջանային զարգացման գործընթացում կհայտնվի խաղից դուրս վիճակում,


Սփյուռք-Հայստան ժողովի ընդունած հուշագրում կարդում ենք. "... նպաստել Հայոց պետականության ամրապնդմանը, ապահով ու անվտանգ զարգացմանը,..", եւ այլն, 
ուրեմն, առողջ տրամաբանությունը հուշում է, որ այստեղ առաջին հերթին պատկերացնում ենք Հայաստանի` հարեւանների հետ իր հարաբերությունների դրական կարգավորում, սակայն նույն հուշագրում կարդում ենք նաեւ. "..վերահաստատում ենք նաեւ աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներում հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչմանը հասնելու վճռականությունը..."

----------


## Marduk

Ինչքան ես հասկացա , կան մարդիկ որոնք առաջարկում են հրաժարվել Ցեղասպանության ընդունման համար մղվող պայքարից:
 Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքան ես հասկացա , կան մարդիկ որոնք առաջարկում են հրաժարվել Ցեղասպանության ընդունման համար մղվող պայքարից:


Ես գոնե այդ մարդկանցից եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչքան ես հասկացա , կան մարդիկ որոնք առաջարկում են հրաժարվել Ցեղասպանության ընդունման համար մղվող պայքարից:
>  Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում


Չեն առաջարկում հրաժարվել, այլ ընդամենը ՀԵՏԻՆ պլան մղել

----------


## Marduk

> Ես գոնե այդ մարդկանցից եմ


Իսկ ի՞նչ օգուտ դրանից
Նկատի ունեմ ցեղասպանությունից հրաժարվելուց

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ սիրում անիմաստ պայքարներ մղել:

----------


## Marduk

> Չեմ սիրում անիմաստ պայքարներ մղել:


Դու նկատի ունես պետականորեն թե անձնական մակարդակում:
Մենք այստեղ քննարկում ենք պետական մակարդակով

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, թե մեր համար ցեղասպանությունը դարձել է "փուշ, որը կանգնած է մեր կոկորդին": Կարծում եմ պիտի մի կերպ կարողանանք հաղթահարել պատմության այդ տխուր էջը, ավելի տակտիկական քայլերով "ստիպենք" բոլորին ընդունել դա, բայց չկառչենք դրանից ու դրա մեջ չսահմանափակենք մեր ապագան…

----------


## Sergey

«Հայդատականությունը գուցե լավ բան է, սակայն որպես սփյուռքահայի կիրակնօրյա մտածմունքի առարկա, բայց ոչ որպես պետական քաղաքականություն»
Վ. Սիրադեղյան

----------


## Marduk

> «Հայդատականությունը գուցե լավ բան է, սակայն որպես սփյուռքահայի կիրակնօրյա մտածմունքի առարկա, բայց ոչ որպես պետական քաղաքականություն»
> Վ. Սիրադեղյան


Բազմաթիվ սպանություններ պատվիրելու մեջ մեղադրվող, միջազգային քրեական հետախուզության մեջ գտնվող մարդուն ցիտելը մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է:   :Think:  

Բայց իմ հարցին ոչ մեկ չպատասխանեց:
Ի՞նչ կստանանք մենք, հայերս հավաքականորեն որպես մի միավոր եթե հրաժարվենք ցեղասպանության հարցը բարձրացնելուց:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բազմաթիվ սպանություններ պատվիրելու մեջ մեղադրվող, միջազգային քրեական հետախուզության մեջ գտնվող մարդուն ցիտելը մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է:


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Հ.Գ Գիտեմ, որ միայն սմայելերով գրառումը օրենքի խաղտում ե, բայց դե սենց գրառմանը ուրիշ պատասխան չես կարող տալ

----------


## dvgray

> Ի՞նչ կստանանք մենք, հայերս հավաքականորեն որպես մի միավոր եթե հրաժարվենք ցեղասպանության հարցը բարձրացնելուց:


Ավելի շուտ ինչից կազատվենք. 
- կազատվենք մեր հետ խաղեր տալու մի հզոր գործիքից, այսինքն դա գործիք չլինելու անհրաժեշտ (բայց ոչ բավարար) պայման է…

Իսկ սփյուրքահայերը կազատվեն "ազգի ջոչերին" "նալոգ" տալու անհրաժեշտությունից:

----------


## Վազգեն

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, թե մեր համար ցեղասպանությունը դարձել է "փուշ, որը կանգնած է մեր կոկորդին": Կարծում եմ պիտի մի կերպ կարողանանք հաղթահարել պատմության այդ տխուր էջը, ավելի տակտիկական քայլերով "ստիպենք" բոլորին ընդունել դա, բայց չկառչենք դրանից ու դրա մեջ չսահմանափակենք մեր ապագան…


 Իսկ ի՞նչ ենք անում, որ համարում ես դրանից ենք «կառչում ու դրա մեջ սահմանափակում մեր ապագան»։ 
 Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Հայաստանը ցեղասպանությունը չի դնում որպես նախապայման Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերություններ սկսելու համար։

----------


## Marduk

> Ավելի շուտ ինչից կազատվենք. 
> - կազատվենք մեր հետ խաղեր տալու մի հզոր գործիքից, այսինքն դա գործիք չլինելու անհրաժեշտ (բայց ոչ բավարար) պայման է…


նրանից հրաժարվես, խաղեր կանեն Արցախյան հարցով: Բա Արցախը ի՞նչ անենք

----------


## Արշակ

> Հ.Գ Գիտեմ, որ միայն սմայելերով գրառումը օրենքի խաղտում ե, բայց դե սենց գրառմանը ուրիշ պատասխան չես կարող տալ


Ճիշտն ասած անլուրջ սմայլերիդ իմաստը այնքան էլ պարզ չէ :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ավելի շուտ ինչից կազատվենք. 
> - կազատվենք մեր հետ խաղեր տալու մի հզոր գործիքից, այսինքն դա գործիք չլինելու անհրաժեշտ (բայց ոչ բավարար) պայման է…


 Նախ ցեղասպանությունը Ամերիկան ու Եվրոպան որպես գործիք օգտագործում են ոչ թե Հայաստանի, այլ Թուրքիայի հետ խաղեր տալու համար։ 
Ցավն այն է, որ հայերը ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու համար անընդհատ լացում են աշխարհի առաջ։ Ցեղասպանությունը դարձրել են ազգային նկարագիր։ Մեզ ամբողջ աշխարհը ցեղասպանության փաստով է ճանաչում։ Նման ստրկական խղճուկ մտածողությունից է, որ պետք է ազատվենք։ 
Ուղղակի ցեղասպանության ճանաչմանը այլ կերպ է պետք հասնել։ Բայց դա չպիտի լինի ազգի գլխավոր նպատակը։ Ավելի կարևոր խնդիրներ ունենք։

----------


## dvgray

> նրանից հրաժարվես, խաղեր կանեն Արցախյան հարցով: Բա Արցախը ի՞նչ անենք


Արցախյան հարցով մեզ հետ չեն խաղեր տալիս, այլ ազերիների :Wink:   (իհարկե քանի դեր մերն ե Արցախը )

----------


## Sergey

> Բազմաթիվ սպանություններ պատվիրելու մեջ մեղադրվող, միջազգային քրեական հետախուզության մեջ գտնվող մարդուն ցիտելը մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է:   
> 
> Բայց իմ հարցին ոչ մեկ չպատասխանեց:
> Ի՞նչ կստանանք մենք, հայերս հավաքականորեն որպես մի միավոր եթե հրաժարվենք ցեղասպանության հարցը բարձրացնելուց:


Սիրադեղյանի մասով հարկ չեմ համարում մանրանալ, քանզի տեղը չէ, միայն ասեմ, որ ժամանակը դեռ ցույց կտա, թե ով ով է։
Իսկ կտա՝
ա) Մենք կզրկվենք հայլուրի ՅՈՒՐԱՔԱՆՉՅՈՒՐ թողարկման ընթացքում մեր ազգի ապաշնորհության ու անկենսունակության մասին հիշեցման բերկրալի պահերից։
բ) Յուրաքանչյուր գիտակից հայ կհասկանա, իսկ ավելի հաճախ կհամակերպվի, որ չկա «Էրգիր», կա Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն, որը պետք է նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունենա ԲՈԼՈՐ հարևանների հետ, ոչ թե դիտարկվի «Էրգիր»–ը հետ բերելու գիտաֆանտաստիկ պատերազմին պատրատվող պլացդարմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Marduk> ես բոլոր դեպքերում նկատի ունեմ: Երբ պայքար ես մղում մի բանի համար, որը քեզ ոչինչ չի տա, արդեն անիմաստ է: Ի՞նչ է փոխվելու մեզ համար: Փոխհատուցու՞մ կստանանք: Իսկ ո՞րն է փոխհատուցումը: Մարդկային կյանքը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող փոխհատուցվել:




> Ցավն այն է, որ հայերը ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու համար անընդհատ լացում են աշխարհի առաջ։ Ցեղասպանությունը դարձրել են ազգային նկարագիր։ Մեզ ամբողջ աշխարհը ցեղասպանության փաստով է ճանաչում։ Նման ստրկական խղճուկ մտածողությունից է, որ պետք է ազատվենք։
> Ուղղակի ցեղասպանության ճանաչմանը այլ կերպ է պետք հասնել։ Բայց դա չպիտի լինի ազգի գլխավոր նպատակը։ Ավելի կարևոր խնդիրներ ունենք։


Չնայած Արշակի քաղաքական գաղափարների հետ սովորաբար համաձայն չեմ լինում, բայց տվյալ դեպքում լիովին համամիտ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Koms

> Կարծում եմ պիտի մի կերպ կարողանանք հաղթահարել պատմության այդ տխուր էջը, …


Կարծում եմ, այսօր հայաստանցիների մեծամասնությունը միտված է այդպես մտածել ,..

----------


## Koms

> կա Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն, որը պետք է նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունենա ԲՈԼՈՐ հարևանների հետ,


Դե, դրա համար միայն մի կարեւոր հանգամանք է հարկավոր` որպիսի Հայաստանում հնարավորինս կարճ ժամկետներում վերջնականապես ձեւավորվի պետականության գաղափարը կրող “հայաստանցու” ինքնագիտակցությունը /հոգեբանությունը/, որն, ազնվություն ունենանք դա ասել, մեզ մոտ դարեր շարունակ ուղղակի բացակայել է , եւ հիմա էլ այսքան դժվարությամբ ենք ազատվում այդ “պետականություն չունեցող ազգի” անլիարժեքության բարդույթից /դա օրինակ շատ ցայտուն արտացոլվում է ռուսալեզու հայկական ֆորումներում/:

----------


## ladyARM

Ցեղասպանությունից հետո շատ տարիներ են անցել, և այժմյա թուրքերը արդեն այն օսմանյան կայսրության բարբարոսները չեն:

Չէ?ք  կարծում, որ արդեն ժամանակը անցել է սահմանը բացելու, այն շուտվանից պետք է բացվեր:    :Ok:  

օրինակ հասարակ բան: Մեր տոնավաճառների ապրանքների մեծամասնությունը թուրքականն է, և չինականի համեմատ` որակով.... Պտկերացրեք, թե որքան կէժանանան փալաս-փուլուսները:

Բացի դրանից շատ հարցերում թուրքիան մեզանից առաջ է, սահմանը կարող է նպաստել նաև մեր հայ-տնտեսության զարգացմանը:  :Think:  

Եվ վերջապես, մեր հարևանները շատ բացասական են տրամադրված մեր նկատմամբ, գոնե մեկի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ պահենք:

 :Hands Up:

----------


## PoeT

> Եվ վերջապես, մեր հարևանները շատ բացասական են տրամադրված մեր նկատմամբ, գոնե մեկի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ պահենք:


 Ու էդ մեկը ուզում ես Թուրքիան լինի՞  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## smilingangel

> Ցեղասպանությունից հետո շատ տարիներ են անցել, և այժմյա թուրքերը արդեն այն օսմանյան կայսրության բարբարոսները չեն:


մի՞թե քո նշած ներկայիս թուրքերը ինչ-որ լուրջ բանով տարբերվում են օսմանյան կայսրության բարբարոսներից.ու մի՞թե նույն այդ օսմանների հանցանքը պաշտպանել չէ հայոց ցեղասպանության մերժումը «ներկայիս թուրքերի» կողմից...ու ի՞նչ է նշանակում "Ցեղասպանությունից հետո շատ տարիներ են անցել".ուրեմն եթե համարյա 92 տարի է անցել պիտի էդ ամենը շատ հեշտ ու հանգիստ մոռանանք,մի կողմ դնենք ու սահմանները բացենք միայն այն պատճառով,որ 


> Պտկերացրեք, թե որքան կէժանանան փալաս-փուլուսները:






> Չէ?ք  կարծում, որ արդեն ժամանակը անցել է սահմանը բացելու, այն շուտվանից պետք է բացվեր:


կարելի՞ է պարզել,թե "շուտվանից"-ը մոտավորապես որ ժամանակաշրջանն է ընդգրկում...




> օրինակ հասարակ բան: Մեր տոնավաճառների ապրանքների մեծամասնությունը թուրքականն է, և չինականի համեմատ` որակով.... Պտկերացրեք, թե որքան կէժանանան փալաս-փուլուսները:


սրա մասին արդեն ասեցի.ես ինքս "փալաս-փուլուսներ"-ի էժանանալուց դժվար մեժ բերկրանք ապրեմ.և բացի այդ "փալաս-փուլուսներ"-ը երբեք էլ թանկությամբ աչքի չեն ընկել.հա,ու էդ ե՞րբվանից թուրքական՝տարբեր հիվանդություններով տառապելու հավանականությունը մեծացնող ապրանքները դարձան որակյալ...ու սա այն դեպքում,երբ հայ բժիշկները շարունակ զգուշացնում եմ հնարավորինս հեռու մնալ թուրքական -սխալ չեմ համարում այս բառը- զիբիլից...




> Բացի դրանից շատ հարցերում թուրքիան մեզանից առաջ է, սահմանը կարող է նպաստել նաև մեր հայ-տնտեսության զարգացմանը:


հանուն այդ՝առանձնապես չհամոզիչ հեռանկարի դու պատրաստ ես կանգնել միջազգային հանրության առջև ու հայտարարել,որ մեր պապերը թուրքերին ոչնչացնելուց հետո իրենք միլիոն ու կեսով ...ասենք վարակի զոհ են դարձել.ասածս այն է,որ պատրա՞ստ ես հայտարարել,որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել ու նաև ճանաչել Ղարաբաղի անցումը ադրբեջանին (եթե տեղյակ չես,ասեմ,որ թուրքիայի պահանջները հենց դրանք են՝սահմանները բացելու ու դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու համար)




> Եվ վերջապես, մեր հարևանները շատ բացասական են տրամադրված մեր նկատմամբ, գոնե մեկի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ պահենք:


 չըմբռնեցի ու չընդունեցի էս միտքը ընդհանրապես.նախ Վրաստանի ու Իրանի հետ հարաբերությունները եթե չասենք լավ գոնե վատ չեն,իսկ "գոնե մեկի"-ի դերում թուրքիան տեսնելը.......կներես....պարզապես չեմ ընդունում :Bad:   :Blink:

----------


## ladyARM

> Ու էդ մեկը ուզում ես Թուրքիան լինի՞



Դե հաշվի առնելով, որ Վրաստանը շատ ա գոռոզացել, իսկ Ադրբեջանի մասին խոսք անգամ գնալ չի կարող. մնում է թուրքիան:

Դե իրանն էլ մեր հին բարեկամն է....

----------


## Taurus

> Ցեղասպանությունից հետո շատ տարիներ են անցել, և _այժմյա թուրքերը արդեն այն օսմանյան կայսրության բարբարոսները չեն_:


դու կրկնում ես նույն սխալը, ինչ արեցին հայերը 92 տարի առաջ:
Այն ժամանակ էլ էին ասում. _"Սրանք Երիտթուրքերն են, սրանք ուրիշ թւրքեր են, սրանք հո սուլթանական թուրքեր չեն , իրանք մեր ընկերներն են"_
Բայց *ԱՌՌԸՀԱ*
թուրքը մնում ա *թուրք* :Angry2:  
Եթե իրան պետք ա, դու իրա ախպերնն ես , ավելի մոտիկ հարազատ քան իրա ախպերը, բայց հենց մենք էլ պետք չենք, *կոտորած*, այլևս այդպիսի սխալ չմտածես:
Երբ որ թուրքիայի պատվիրակության գլխավորը մոտենում է Խրիմյան Հայրիկին, որը փողոցում կանգնած սպասում էր հայկակն հարցի որոշմանը, գիտես ինչ ա ասում, չէ ? դե իմացի
ասում ա.
– Մենք թուրքերս միշտ հիացել ենք ձեր՝ հայերի խելքով ունակություններով ու իմաստությամբ, մարդ մարդ ինչքան պետք է *էշ* լինի , որ մեզ հավատա այսքանից հետո
Իսկ հեյ պատվիրակները էշ-էշ գլուխները կախում են, որովհետև ուժ չունեն հերիք չի, հլը մի հատ էլ Եվրոպային են դիմում , իրանց օգտնելու համար, տո ում ես պետք , խեղճ հայաստան, էհ լացս էկավ…
հեսա լացեմ հանգստանամ, կխոսենք

----------


## ladyARM

[QUOTE=smilingangel]մի՞թե քո նշած ներկայիս թուրքերը ինչ-որ լուրջ բանով տարբերվում են օսմանյան կայսրության բարբարոսներից.ու մի՞թե նույն այդ օսմանների հանցանքը պաշտպանել չէ հայոց ցեղասպանության մերժումը «ներկայիս թուրքերի» կողմից...ու ի՞նչ է նշանակում "Ցեղասպանությունից հետո շատ տարիներ են անցել".ուրեմն եթե համարյա 92 տարի է անցել պիտի էդ ամենը շատ հեշտ ու հանգիստ մոռանանք,մի կողմ դնենք ու սահմանները բացենք միայն այն պատճառով,որ 


Մի մոռացիր, որ դա անում է թուրքական կառավարությունը: 
Իսկ թուրք ժողովրդին էլ լռեցնում է 301 հոդվածով, եթե տեղյակ չես:
Իսկ եթե ցեղասպանությունից կառչած մնանք, դա կնշանակի, որ նույն հետամնաց ու քոչվոր ազգն ենք: Որ կողմ քշում են, այդ կոմ էլ քշվում էնք: 
Ցեղասպանությունը փաստ է, բայց չի նշանակում, որ պետք է ատենք այժմյա թուրք ժողովրդին: 
Երեխաները չպետք է պատասխան տան իրենց ծնողների մեղքերի համար:  :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

> Երեխաները չպետք է պատասխան տան իրենց ծնողների մեղքերի համար:


դու էտի էն ծնողներին  ասա, ում աչքերի առջև իրենց երեխեքին մոռթում էին :Angry2:

----------


## ladyARM

> դու կրկնում ես նույն սխալը, ինչ արեցին հայերը 92 տարի առաջ:
> Այն ժամանակ էլ էին ասում. _"Սրանք Երիտթուրքերն են, սրանք ուրիշ թւրքեր են, սրանք հո սուլթանական թուրքեր չեն , իրանք մեր ընկերներն են"_
> Բայց *ԱՌՌԸՀԱ*
> թուրքը մնում ա *թուրք* 
> Եթե իրան պետք ա, դու իրա ախպերնն ես , ավելի մոտիկ հարազատ քան իրա ախպերը, բայց հենց մենք էլ պետք չենք, *կոտորած*, այլևս այդպիսի սխալ չմտածես:
> Երբ որ թուրքիայի պատվիրակության գլխավորը մոտենում է Խրիմյան Հայրիկին, որը փողոցում կանգնած սպասում էր հայկակն հարցի որոշմանը, գիտես ինչ ա ասում, չէ ? դե իմացի
> ասում ա.
> – Մենք թուրքերս միշտ հիացել ենք ձեր՝ հայերի խելքով ունակություններով ու իմաստությամբ, մարդ մարդ ինչքան պետք է *էշ* լինի , որ մեզ հավատա այսքանից հետո
> Իսկ հեյ պատվիրակները էշ-էշ գլուխները կախում են, որովհետև ուժ չունեն հերիք չի, հլը մի հատ էլ Եվրոպային են դիմում , իրանց օգտնելու համար, տո ում ես պետք , խեղճ հայաստան, էհ լացս էկավ…
> հեսա լացեմ հանգստանամ, կխոսենք


Էլի ծեծված բառեր.....
Հերիք է, հազար անգամ լսել եմ...
Ձեզ որ լսենք` մինչև աշխարհի վերջը պետք է ատենք թուրքերին...
հետո???


Ադրբեջանն էլ մեզ է ատում Խաջարիայի համար..
Ինչքան կարելի է ապրել ատելության մեջ??

----------


## Taurus

դե որ էտպես ես կարծում, կարաս վարդագույն ակնոցներդ չհանես ու էտպես …-… ման գաս, ինքդ քո գլխի տերն ես!

----------


## ladyARM

> դե որ էտպես ես կարծում, կարաս վարդագույն ակնոցներդ չհանես ու էտպես …-… ման գաս, ինքդ քո գլխի տերն ես!



Շատ շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ոչ թե ես եմ վարդագույն ակնոցակիրը, այլ  ազատ անկախ հայաստանի մասին երազողները, մինչդեռ մենք միայն թշվառ և անտեր կարգախոսով ժողովուրդ էնք  :Sad:

----------


## smilingangel

> Մի մոռացիր, որ դա անում է թուրքական կառավարությունը: 
> Իսկ թուրք ժողովրդին էլ լռեցնում է 301 հոդվածով, եթե տեղյակ չես:


իսկ թուրքական կառավարությունը երևի իսպանական ժողովրդի մի մասն է կազմում,հա՞:301հոդվածից տեղյակ եմ ավելի,քան քո մտքով կարող է անցնել,բայց չհասկացա թուրք ժողովրդին լռեցնելը ինչ կապ ուներ.էնպես ստացվեց քո գրածով,որ թուրք ժողովուրդը ամեն կերպ ուզում է ապացուցել ցեղասպանության փաստ լինելը...այ որ էդ 301հոդվածը չլիներ է.գիտես արդեն սարեր էին շուռ տվել թուրքերը հայ դատի հարցում ու մեռել էին չոքած ներողություն խնդրելով...



> Իսկ եթե ցեղասպանությունից կառչած մնանք, դա կնշանակի, որ նույն հետամնաց ու քոչվոր ազգն ենք: Որ կողմ քշում են, այդ կոմ էլ քշվում էնք:


ուրեմն եկենք ցեղասպանությունը մոռանանք,որ հետամնաց չմնանք.բա ու՞մ ես սպասում.դե մոռացի.գիտես թուրքերին ի՜նչ մեեծ լավություն կանես...
իսկ մենք՝հայերս,երբեք էլ քոչվոր չենք եղել.հնուց ի վեր հաստատվել ենք այս տարածաշրջանում ու արդեն քանի՜ հազարամյակ է ապրում ենք,չենք ու չենք էլ պատրաստվում լքել այն...



> Ցեղասպանությունը փաստ է, բայց չի նշանակում, որ պետք է ատենք այժմյա թուրք ժողովրդին: 
> Երեխաները չպետք է պատասխան տան իրենց ծնողների մեղքերի համար:


իսկ «երեխաներ» կոչվածները իրենց «ծնողների մեղքերի» մեղք լինելը գիտակցու՞մ են.ցանկացած թուրքական ալիք միացրու.հայատյաց կոչերից կհասկանաս,որ ամենևին էլ ՈՉ

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ցեղասպանությունից հետո շատ տարիներ են անցել, և այժմյա թուրքերը արդեն այն օսմանյան կայսրության բարբարոսները չեն:
> 
> Չէ?ք  կարծում, որ արդեն ժամանակը անցել է սահմանը բացելու, այն շուտվանից պետք է բացվեր:    
> 
> օրինակ հասարակ բան: Մեր տոնավաճառների ապրանքների մեծամասնությունը թուրքականն է, և չինականի համեմատ` որակով.... Պտկերացրեք, թե որքան կէժանանան փալաս-փուլուսները:
> 
> Բացի դրանից շատ հարցերում թուրքիան մեզանից առաջ է, սահմանը կարող է նպաստել նաև մեր հայ-տնտեսության զարգացմանը:  
> 
> Եվ վերջապես, մեր հարևանները շատ բացասական են տրամադրված մեր նկատմամբ, գոնե մեկի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ պահենք:


Միայն ո՛չ թուրքերի հետ: :Bad:  
Երբե՛ք:   :Nono:   :Nono:   :Nono:  
Միգուցե Հայաստանում այդ Հայ-թուրք հարաբերությունները այնքան էլ սրված չեն, բայց ասեմ,որ արտերկրում դրանք ահավոր են: :Aggressive:   :Aggressive:  
չկարծես թե ես ռասսիզմ եմ, ուղղակի ճշմարտությունն եմ ասում:

----------


## Մելիք

Ժողովուրդ, երևի մոռացել եք, որ սահմանը փակ պահում է, ոչ թե Հայաստանը, այլ Թուրքիան, հետևաբար մենք չէ, որ պետք է սահմանը բացենք, այլ` նրանք: Իսկ որպեսզի նրանք բացեն սահմանը, ըստ նրանց դրած նախապայմանների, մենք  պետք է մոռանանք մեր պատմությունը, քանի որ չմոռանալու դեպքում, ըստ իս, ոչ մի բարոյական մարդ (ոչ միայն հայ) չի կարող չդատապարտել ոճիրներից մեծագույնը՝ ցեղասպանությունը, և ոչ մի բարոյական հայ չի կարող պարզապես նվիրել այնքան զրկանքների ու արյան գնով ազատագրած Արցախը: Հենց սա է մեզնից պահանջում Թուրքիան: Մտածեք, արդյո՞ք մենք ուզում ենք կամավոր անմեզիա Թուրքական էժան ապրանքների փոխարեն:

----------


## ladyARM

Ցեղասպանության ցավը մեր մեջ է... Մեր ժողովրդի սրտերում...  :Sad:  

Բայց այն ատելությունը որ զգում են շատ շատ հայերը  :Think:  ............
Ախր ինչու ենք մեզ բոլորից առավել գնահատում, իրանք էլ մեզ նման միս ու արյուն են.....

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ցեղասպանության ցավը մեր մեջ է... Մեր ժողովրդի սրտերում...  
> 
> Բայց այն ատելությունը որ զգում են շատ շատ հայերը  ............
> Ախր ինչու ենք մեզ բոլորից առավել գնահատում, իրանք էլ մեզ նման միս ու արյուն են.....



Որ մեզ նման միս ու արուն լինեին ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ տեղի չեր ունենա   :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Մտեք այս հասցեով և քվեարկեք, ձայներ հավաքենք, որ ԱՄՆ-ն ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչի:


http://www.petition1915.org

----------


## ladyARM

Նախապես ներեղություն ռուսերեն գրելու համար...

«Когда мы с Хачатуром вошли в один из захваченных домов, наши солдаты прибили гвоздями одного 13-летнего турка к окну. Чтобы ребенок не кричал, Хачатур засунул ему в рот отрезанную грудь его матери. 

Затем я сделал с этим 13-летним турком то, что его отец сделал с нашими детьми. Я содрал его кожу на животе, голове и груди. 

Я посмотрел на часы, через 7 минут ребенок умер от потери крови. 

Так как по первой профессии я был врачом, я был гуманистом. Я не считал себя счастливым за то, что сделал с этим ребенком. Но мой дух был переполнен радостью за то, что отомстил хотя бы за 1% нашего народа. 

Затем Хачатур расчленил труп убитого ребенка и бросил его собакам, которые одних корней с ним. Вечером мы сделали тоже самое еще с 3 детьми турков. 

Я выполнил свой долг, как человек, любящий армян. Хачатур тоже сильно вспотел, однако я увидел в его глазах и в глазах других солдат борьбу мести и гуманизма. 

Սա Զորի Բալայանն է գրել, և ինչ մենք էլ ենք ցեղասպաններ???..... 
Ինչ էք կարծում, մարդկային էր, տասերեք ամյա երեխան մեղք ուներ?????.............................
Մոր կուրծքը երեխայի բերանում....... :Shok:

----------


## Մելիք

> Սա Զորի Բալայանն է գրել, և ինչ մենք էլ ենք ցեղասպաններ???..... 
> Ինչ էք կարծում, մարդկային էր, տասերեք ամյա երեխան մեղք ուներ?????.............................
> Մոր կուրծքը երեխայի բերանում.......


Օրիորդ ջան, այս տողերը, որ իբրև թե տպագրվել են «Оживление нашего духа», այլ տվյալներով "Возрождение души нашей" կամ "Воскрешение души нашей" գրքում, կամ, այլ տվյալներով, հոդվածում, Զորի Բալայանը չի գրել: Այս ապատեղեկատվությունը համացանցում տարածվում է զուտ Ադրբեջանական քարոզչամեքենայի կողմից: Զորի Բալայանն անձամբ հերքել է այս լուրերը և հայտարարել, որ նման գիրք, կամ հոդված ինքը չի տպագրել: Ինտերնեռում նույնիսկ մրցանակ է խոստացվել այս գրքի մեկ օրինակի համար, բայց դեռ ոչ մի օրինակ չի հայտնաբերվել: Էնպես որ, մի քիչ զգույշ եղեք և թուրք-ադրբեջանական ապատեղեկատվությունը մի մատուցեք իբրև իրողություն:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Ադրբեջանն էլ մեզ է ատում Խաջարիայի համար..


 Երևի Խոջալուի՞ հետ ես: Շատ քիչ բան գիտես էդ մասին, իմացածդ էլ թուրքական ախպյուրներիցա, տարորինակ ա:

----------


## Marduk

*Ինձ թվում է  ցեղասպանությունը արդարացված է այն ազգերի նկատմամբ ովքեր պատրաստ են ներել ու հանդուրժել ցեղասպանությունը: Այդպիսի ազգերը արդարացնում են ցեղասպանությունը իրենց վարքով ուրեմն արժանի են դրան:*

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հեշտ է ասել թե հիմիկվա թուրքերը անմեղ են կամ այն ժամանակվա թուրքերի նման չեն, այսօր տրամվայով տուն եի գնում մեկ էլ տեսա ցույց էր,  աչքիս ընկավ թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների դրոշակները, ասեցի տեսնեմ թե ինչ է գրված թղթերի վրա, ի՞նչ տեսնեմ...էտ <<արնախումները>> հայերի դեմ էին ցույց անում: 
գրած էր իբր թե հենց մենք ենք << Ցեղասպանություն >> արել  թուրքերին, իսկ էտ հիմար ադրբեջանցիք  էլ <<իրանց>> հողերն էին պահանջում:  :Angry2:  
Ընենց էի կատաղել, որ աչքերիս դեմը սևացել էր, սիրց այնքան արագ էր բաբախում կատաղությունից, որ քիչ էր մնում մոտենայի...: Բայց լավ էր որ մամայիս հետ էի, ինքն էլ մի քիչ վրես բարկացավ, ոգևորվելու համար, բայց դե հասկանում էր, որ չէի կարող լռել:  :Angry2:  
բայց պատկերացնում եք նույնիսկ 1 հատ ոստիկան չկար, դրանց բանատեղ չեն դնում այստեղ, որովհետև գիտեն, որ շատ վախկոտ ազգ են: Իրանք իրանց խոսում ու նկարահանում էին, դրոշակներն էլ տվել էին փոքր էրեխեքի ձերները ու իրանց լավ էին զգում:  :LOL:  
Ֆրանսիան միշտ էլ մեր կոգմից ա եղել ու շարունակում ա լինել, ու ըտենց թափթփուկներն բանատեգ չի դնում:  :LOL:  

Ախր ինչպե՞ս կարելի ա ժպտալ դրանց երեսին, անհնար բան ա:  :Angry2:

----------


## ladyARM

> Ի՞նչ վնասի մասին է խոսքը։ Ես իհարկե տնտեսագետ չեմ, և ոչ էլ ինչ–որ վիճակագրության եմ ծանոթ՝ երկու երկրների միջև ապրանքաշրջանառության վերաբերյալ, սակայն պետք է որ գոնե ներկրման և արտահանման ճանապարհային ծախսերը նվազեն։
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հարաբերություններին ավելի լայն իմաստով, ապա այստեղ լուրջ քայլեր են պետք, որոնք պետք է սկսել ցեղասպանության հարցը ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգից հանելուց, կամ առնվազն հետին պլան մղելուց։


Չեմ կարծում որ հիմարություն է Ձեր առաջարկը, այլ խելքին մոտ միտք: Շատերին թվում է, որ եթե այս կամ այն հանրապետությունը ընդունում է հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, ուրեմն նրանց խելքը մեզ համար գնում է: Իհարկե ոչ: Նրանք ցեղասպանության հարցը օգտագործում են  թուրքիայի հետ իրենց պրոբլեմները հրթելու համար, կամ էլ հակառակը` հայաստանից ինչ որ բան ստանալու համար:

Իսկ եթե ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգից հանենք ցեղասպանություն ասվածը, շատ հարցեր այլ կերպ կլուծվեն, ինչպես նաև հայ- թուրքական սահմանը:
Սակայն սա չի նշանակում, որ ՀՀ մոռանում է ցեղասպանությունը: ՈՉ: Դրանով պետք է զբաղվեն մեր արևմտահայ եղբայները: 

..............................

----------


## ladyARM

> Օրիորդ ջան, այս տողերը, որ իբրև թե տպագրվել են «Оживление нашего духа», այլ տվյալներով "Возрождение души нашей" կամ "Воскрешение души нашей" գրքում, կամ, այլ տվյալներով, հոդվածում, Զորի Բալայանը չի գրել: Այս ապատեղեկատվությունը համացանցում տարածվում է զուտ Ադրբեջանական քարոզչամեքենայի կողմից: Զորի Բալայանն անձամբ հերքել է այս լուրերը և հայտարարել, որ նման գիրք, կամ հոդված ինքը չի տպագրել: Ինտերնեռում նույնիսկ մրցանակ է խոստացվել այս գրքի մեկ օրինակի համար, բայց դեռ ոչ մի օրինակ չի հայտնաբերվել: Էնպես որ, մի քիչ զգույշ եղեք և թուրք-ադրբեջանական ապատեղեկատվությունը մի մատուցեք իբրև իրողություն:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
>  Երևի Խոջալուի՞ հետ ես: Շատ քիչ բան գիտես էդ մասին, իմացածդ էլ թուրքական ախպյուրներիցա, տարորինակ ա:


Դուք իրավացի էք, ես այդքան ել տեղյակ չեմ այդ դեպքերից, սակայն ինչ այդտեղ կարդացել եմ, ինձ ահավոր ցնցել է: 
Բայց համոզված եմ, որ Խոջալուի մասին գրվածի մեջ իրականություն կա: Դա հաստատում են նաև սոցիոլոգները.... և ոչ միայն.:



......................................

----------


## Մելիք

> Դուք իրավացի էք, ես այդքան ել տեղյակ չեմ այդ դեպքերից, սակայն ինչ այդտեղ կարդացել եմ, ինձ ահավոր ցնցել է: 
> Բայց համոզված եմ, որ Խոջալուի մասին գրվածի մեջ իրականություն կա: Դա հաստատում են նաև սոցիոլոգները.... և ոչ միայն.:


Չեմ կարող հասկանալ, թե ինչ կապ ունեն այստեղ սոցիոլոգները: Գուցե պատմաբանների՞ն ի նկատի ունեիր: Մի բան հարկավոր է հասկանալ, 1915 թիվն ու խոջալուն իրար հետ որևէ կապ չունեն: 1915 թվի եղելությունները անհերքելի են ու մասշտաբներով անհամեմատելի, իսկ Խոջալուի զոհերը հենց Ադրբեջանական ներքաղաքական ռազբորկեքի ու եղբայրասպանության արդյունք էին: Հայկական ուժերը նրանց մարդասիրական միջանցք տրամադրել էին, իսկ փախստականները կոտորվել են հենց ադրբեջանական դիրքերին մոտենալիս՝ դիմահար կրակով: Իսկ կոնկրետ ձեր նախորդ մեջբերման մասին նորից եմ ասում, բացահայտ սուտ է:

----------


## ladyARM

> Չեմ կարող հասկանալ, թե ինչ կապ ունեն այստեղ սոցիոլոգները: Գուցե պատմաբանների՞ն ի նկատի ունեիր: Մի բան հարկավոր է հասկանալ, 1915 թիվն ու խոջալուն իրար հետ որևէ կապ չունեն: 1915 թվի եղելությունները անհերքելի են ու մասշտաբներով անհամեմատելի, իսկ Խոջալուի զոհերը հենց Ադրբեջանական ներքաղաքական ռազբորկեքի ու եղբայրասպանության արդյունք էին: Հայկական ուժերը նրանց մարդասիրական միջանցք տրամադրել էին, իսկ փախստականները կոտորվել են հենց ադրբեջանական դիրքերին մոտենալիս՝ դիմահար կրակով: Իսկ կոնկրետ ձեր նախորդ մեջբերման մասին նորից եմ ասում, բացահայտ սուտ է:



Սոցիոլոգները այնքանով կապ ունեն, որ նույնիսկ նրանք չէին մտածում, որ խոջալուի ժամանակ հայերը կարող են այդպիսի վայրենություն ցույց տալ, քանի որ համարվում են  շատ խաղաղ ժողովուրդ:
Ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, եթե ձեր ասածները համապատասխանեին իրականությանը:

1915 թիվը ես չեմ հերքում, այո դա իրողություն է. բայց կառչել դրանից ու թվացյալ անհանգստություն ցուցաբերել ժողովրդի մոտ, իմ կարծիքով սխալ է: Դա խանգարում է մեր հանրապետության արտաքին քաղաքականությանը:
Արդեն ասել եմ.............

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Սոցիոլոգները այնքանով կապ ունեն, որ նույնիսկ նրանք չէին մտածում, որ խոջալուի ժամանակ հայերը կարող են այդպիսի վայրենություն ցույց տալ, քանի որ համարվում են  շատ խաղաղ ժողովուրդ:
> Ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, եթե ձեր ասածները համապատասխանեին իրականությանը:
> 
> 1915 թիվը ես չեմ հերքում, այո դա իրողություն է. բայց կառչել դրանից ու թվացյալ անհանգստություն ցուցաբերել ժողովրդի մոտ, իմ կարծիքով սխալ է: Դա խանգարում է մեր հանրապետության արտաքին քաղաքականությանը:
> Արդեն ասել եմ.............



Հենց պետք է կառչել դրանից  :Angry2:  , ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հենց այնպես հանձնել, նվիրել մեր Սուրբ հողերը, ինչի իրանց համար է՞ր մեր Հայ ժողովուրդը  պայքարել, պահել, որ հանգիստ ձևով տայինք էտ արնախումների՞ն  :Angry2:  
Կներես, բայց շա՛տ սխալ ես մտածոմ  :Sad:

----------


## wagamaffia

Ուրեմն..... Հայաստանը իր անտառները խուզում Թուրքիային է վաճառում ՀՈՒԶԻՉ գներով ինչ կապ ունի սահմանը բաց թե փակ... "առևտուր և քաղաքանություն" իրարից անկախ տերմիններ ե՞ն հա էս դեպքում... ամբողջ աշխարհը  է առևտուր անում Հեռավոր Արևելյան երկրների հետ....ասածս ըմբռնեք.... Թուրքիան պիտի ամաչի առաջին հերթին անմեղ ու աշխատասեր հայերին մորթելու համար, երկրորդն էլ, ինչ վերաբերում իր պնդաճակատ քաղաքականությանը, Կիպրոսի հարցը մտաբերեք, որը փաստ է... Կիպրոսի կեսը գրավել են ու հիմա, կեսը հունական մնացած Կիպրոսից ոչ մի օդանավ կամ նավ իր սահմանների մոտով չեն թողնում անցնի. 

Թուրքերը մեզ թշնամի են համարում, նրանց մեծ մասը կարծում է, թե հայ ազգը դավաճան է.... որ մենք ՀՊ1 պատերազմի ժամանակ ռուսին ենք օգնել.... ու դրա համար էլ, իրենց տրամաբանությամբ հայերին կոտորել են...
արխիվներն էլ վառել են դե արի հակառակը նոր սերնդին ապացուցի...

Եթե Հայաստանը կուլ գնաց, կկորի, մի հատ Սուրբ ԱԽԹԱՄԱՐ արհամարհելով բացեցին... Թուրքիայի համար EU մտնելը ավելի կարևոր է, ուրեմն Հայաստանին շրջափակելը Եվրոպան կդատապարտի, նաև 301 հոդվածը ու Եղեռնը.. Հայաստանը էսքան դիմացել ա մի քիչ էլ կդիմանա....
Հայաստանը Սև ծով դուրս գալու համար պիտի Վրաստանի հետ սահմանների օրենքները հեշտացնի

Սա իմ կարծիքն է

----------


## Marduk

> Իսկ եթե ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգից հանենք ցեղասպանություն ասվածը, շատ հարցեր այլ կերպ կլուծվեն, ինչպես նաև հայ- թուրքական սահմանը:


 Արա դե բռնաբարիք էդ սահմանով .... շատ էք ուզում թուրքի սֆաթ տեսնեք գնացեք Թուրքիայում ապրեք ու թուրքի հետ էլ նշանվեք պրծեք ցեղասպանությունից էլ ամեն ինչ ինչից:

  Պատկերացրու Լեյդի-Առմ,   հիմա էգուց գալիս են ձեր տուն ու քո աչքի առաջ եղեռնի են ենթարկում ՔՈ ընտանիքը:   Մենակ դու ես փրկվում: Հիմա դու ինչ ես անելու: Ներելու ես էդ հանցագործներին դե գնալու ես դատարան կամ միլիցիա, կամ գնալու ես ուրիշից օգնություն խնդրես,
 Թե ոչ մի բան չես անելու , քո համար շարունակելու ես ապրել:  Այսպես ասած շարունակելու ես Փող աշխատել ու միայն փողի մասին մտածել:

----------


## գյուղացի

> Ես գտնում եմ, որ Թուրքիայի սահմանի բացումը ոչ մի վնաս չի տա Հայաստանին: Օգուտն էլ այն կլինի, որ տնտեսությունը արևմուտքում ինչ-որ չափով կաճի:
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, բացել սահմանը, թե՞ ավանդուկթի համաձայն փակ պահել:


Այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվել, որ սահմանը մենք ենք փակել: Հիշացնեմ, որ սահմանը Թուրքիան է միակողմանի փակել 1993թ.-ին, և այն բացելու պայման է դրել. Հայկական զորքերի դուրս բերումը Ղարաբաղից:
Իսկ ինչ եք կարծում, դուրս բերենք զորքերը, որպեսզի սահմանը բացվի. պատասխանեք խնդրում եմ առանց պաթոսի:

----------


## dvgray

> Այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվել, որ սահմանը մենք ենք փակել: Հիշացնեմ, որ սահմանը Թուրքիան է միակողմանի փակել 1993թ.-ին, և այն բացելու պայման է դրել. Հայկական զորքերի դուրս բերումը Ղարաբաղից:


1993թ-ից շատ ջրեր են անցել: Ու էսօր էնքան էլ հայտնի չի, թուրքերը չէն ուզում բացել սահմանը, թէ մերոնք իրենց գործնական քայլերով ամեն ինչ անում էն , որ էտ սահմանը չբացվի: 



> Իսկ ինչ եք կարծում, դուրս բերենք զորքերը, որպեսզի սահմանը բացվի. պատասխանեք խնդրում եմ առանց պաթոսի:


 Զորքերի դուրս բերումը արդեն քննարկվում է ամենաբարձր պետական մակարդակով: էնպես որ էնքան էլ ակտուալ չի, թէ ինչ ենք մենք մտածում: 
Իսկ դու՞ ինչ էս մտածում ՝ արժէ՞, որ համ զորքերը դուրս բերենք, համ էլ սահմանը շարունակվի փակ մնալ  :Wink:

----------


## Marduk

> 1993թ-ից շատ ջրեր են անցել: Ու էսօր էնքան էլ հայտնի չի, թուրքերը չէն ուզում բացել սահմանը, թէ մերոնք իրենց գործնական քայլերով ամեն ինչ անում էն , որ էտ սահմանը չբացվի:


  Կներես բայց շատ խնդալու է: Այս *ապազգային վարչախումբը* որ ջանք ու եռանդ չի խնայում որ արագ հողերը հանձնի, ու կնքի պարտվողական համաձայնագիր, որ ջանք չի խնայում թուրքերի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու համար, մասնակցում ստորացուցիչ շոուների Ախթամարում / կներեք Ակդամար երևի պետք է ասեի /  ... ու այս ապազգային վարչախումբը հանկարծ կարող է խանգարի որ սահմանը բացել:

----------


## dvgray

> Կներես բայց շատ խնդալու է: Այս *ապազգային վարչախումբը* որ ջանք ու եռանդ չի խնայում որ արագ հողերը հանձնի, ու կնքի պարտվողական համաձայնագիր, որ ջանք չի խնայում թուրքերի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու համար, մասնակցում ստորացուցիչ շոուների Ախթամարում / կներեք Ակդամար երևի պետք է ասեի /  ... ու այս ապազգային վարչախումբը հանկարծ կարող է խանգարի որ սահմանը բացել:


Ինչքանով ձեռներից գալիս է: Օրինակ էս ամառվանից խստացրել /համարյա թէ արգելել/ են Թուրքիայի հետ առևտուրը : 
Պարում են ֆրանսիացրների դուդուկի տակ:  Ու սենց բաներ  :Wink:  ...

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

ժողովուրդ, թուրքերի վիճակը լուրջա , էս նոր նստած ֆրանսիայի նախագահը  ահավոր ձևի հակակրումա թուրքերին   :Ok:  :  Իրա ելույթի ժամանակ ինչ ասես ասեց  :Shok:

----------


## գյուղացի

> Իսկ դու՞ ինչ էս մտածում ՝ արժէ՞, որ համ զորքերը դուրս բերենք, համ էլ սահմանը շարունակվի փակ մնալ


Ես մոռացա նշեի, որ հռետորական հարցերն էլ տրվեին առանց պաթոսի:

----------


## Root

> ժողովուրդ, թուրքերի վիճակը լուրջա , էս նոր նստած ֆրանսիայի նախագահը  ահավոր ձևի հակակրումա թուրքերին   :  Իրա ելույթի ժամանակ ինչ ասես ասեց


Ասում են նույնիսկ Արտաքին գործերի նախարարը կարող է հայ նշանակվել ..

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ասում են նույնիսկ Արտաքին գործերի նախարարը կարող է հայ նշանակվել ..


Չէ: Իմ կարծիքով Դևեճյանին իրավաբանական պաշտոն կտա:
Իսկ ես շատ դեմ եմ Ֆրանսիայի նոր նախագահի վարած քաղաքականությանը` Թուրքիայի դեմ:  :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Իսկ ես շատ դեմ եմ Ֆրանսիայի նոր նախագահի վարած քաղաքականությանը` Թուրքիայի դեմ:


Ինչի՞, դուրտ չի գալի՞ս, որ  թուրքիային դեմա  :Shok:  
Աաաա՜, մեր հողերը վերադարձնելու համա՞ր  (թուրքիայի Եվրոպա մտնելու համա՞ր)  :Think:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ինչի՞, դուրտ չի գալի՞ս, որ  թուրքիային դեմա  
> Աաաա՜, մեր հողերը վերադարձնելու համա՞ր  (թուրքիայի Եվրոպա մտնելու համա՞ր)


Սվետ ջան, ինքը սենց թե նենց դուր չի գալիս: «թ»-ն եթե առանց կարմրացնելու գրեիր ավելի պարզ կլիներ փոքրատառ լինելը:
Թուրքիայի մասին քո նման կխոսայի միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մենք լինեինք անցյալ դարի սկզբում: Հիմա ամեն ինչ փոխվել է: Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները լինեին այնպես ինչպես, օրինակ Ֆրանսիան և Գերմանիան են: Ես քեզ հիշացնեմ, որ այդ երկու պետությունները ոչ ավել քան 70 տարի առաջ ավելի վատ էին իրար նկատմամբ քան հայն ու թուրքը: Իսկ հիմա բոլորս էլ գիտենք ինչ հարաբերություններ ունեն նրանք: Չի կարելի Թուրքիային ատել:
Մեկ էլ մի բան կասեմ, սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է… երբ Թուրքիան մտնի եվրոմիություն, այն կլինի հայաստանի հույսը:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Սվետ ջան, ինքը սենց թե նենց դուր չի գալիս: «թ»-ն եթե առանց կարմրացնելու գրեիր ավելի պարզ կլիներ փոքրատառ լինելը:
> Թուրքիայի մասին քո նման կխոսայի միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մենք լինեինք անցյալ դարի սկզբում: Հիմա ամեն ինչ փոխվել է: Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները լինեին այնպես ինչպես, օրինակ Ֆրանսիան և Գերմանիան են: Ես քեզ հիշացնեմ, որ այդ երկու պետությունները ոչ ավել քան 70 տարի առաջ ավելի վատ էին իրար նկատմամբ քան հայն ու թուրքը: Իսկ հիմա բոլորս էլ գիտենք ինչ հարաբերություններ ունեն նրանք: Չի կարելի Թուրքիային ատել:
> Մեկ էլ մի բան կասեմ, սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է… երբ Թուրքիան մտնի եվրոմիություն, այն կլինի հայաստանի հույսը:


Սասուն ջան, թ-ն փոքրտառ էր գրած:   :Wink:  
Ախր ես ի՞նչ անեմ, մոց չի ստացվում այդպես մտածել ինչքան էլ փորձում եմ:  :Sad:  
Իհարկե Հայաստանի համար լավ կլինի,   :Smile:   բայց ի՞նչ անեմ, չեմ կարողանում դուրս հանել էտ ԱՏԵԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ-ը  :Sad:  
Թե չէ, ամբողջովին համամիտ եմ Քեզ հետ  :Wink:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Քաղաքացի-Ես գտնում եմ, որ Թուրքիայի սահմանի բացումը ոչ մի վնաս չի տա Հայաստանին: Օգուտն էլ այն կլինի, որ տնտեսությունը արևմուտքում ինչ-որ չափով կաճի:
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, բացել սահմանը, թե՞ ավանդուկթի համաձայն փակ պահել:


Թող բանան: Լաւ կը լինի, օդ կաշխատի: Ընդհանրապէս փակ դռներն ու պատուհանները առողջութեան վնաս են: Բայց հաւասարէ հաւասար՝ մարդկային յարաբերութեամբ եւ առանց պայմանի:



> Սարգիս-Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հարաբերություններին ավելի լայն իմաստով, ապա այստեղ լուրջ քայլեր են պետք, որոնք պետք է սկսել ցեղասպանության հարցը ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգից հանելուց, կամ առնվազն հետին պլան մղելուց։


Բաւարար չէ: Պէտք է հրաժարիմք Արցախէն, մեր մշակոյթէն եւ կրօնէն: 



> Սագո-Վարվիր դիմացինիդ հետ այնպես, ինչպես կուզենայիր, որ վարվեն քեզ հետ։


Ուրեմն մենք պէտք է ցեղասպանե՞նք թուրքին: Նրանք մեզ հետ վարուեցին այնպէս:
Ցաւօք սրտի, այս  բարոյական խրատները չեն գործում կամ չեն օգտում միշտ:



> Մարդուկ-Նախ բացել կարող է նա ով փակել է այն: 
> Այսինքն դա մեր որոշելիքը չի: Եվ հետո զարգացողը առանց սահմանի էլ կզարգանա, իսկ չզարգացողը հազար հատ սահման ու ծով էլ ունենա չի զարգանա:


Հոյակապ խմբագրումը՝ իմ միտքերի:



> Դվ-իսկ Ազրբեդջանի հետ նախկին (եղբայրական  )


Եղբայրակա՞ն: Այդ ծնօտը քերող տղան ո՞վ է:



> Պ.Ս. Եթե մի քիչ էլ ասպես շարունակվի, շատ շուտով էս 30000 կմ2 -ի մեջ իրար ենք ուտելու


Ինչու միշտ տալիս այնպիսի զգացում, իբր կանգնել էք անդունդի եզրին:



> Քաղաքացի-Օրակարգից հանելը շատ կլինի, բայց հետին պլան գցելու առումով համամիտ եմ: Ցեղասպանություն ճանաչելը արդեն ոչ թե քաղաքական հարց է, այլ բարոյական: Դա ժամանակի ընթացքում թուրքերը կորոշեն ճանաչեն թե՞ ոչ: Ներկա պահին Եվրոպան չի կարողանում ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչեցնել տա Թուրքիային, էլ ու՞ր մնաց Հայաստանը կարողանա:
> Fobus, դու կարո՞ղ է հողերը ետ տալու հույսեր էլ ունես:


Նրանք կամ աշխարհը ճանաչել են թէ՝ ոչ, փոշու հատիկի արժէք ունի ինձ համար: Ինձ համար կարեւորը այդ նահատակ ժողովուրդի յետնորդների ճանաչումն է: Ես ինչ անեմ աշխարհը, երբ հարազատ զաւակների համար անմեղ զոհերի յիշատակը բեռ է դարձել: Ափսո՜ս, նրանք հերթական անգամ նահատակւում են, այս անգամ բագրատաշէններում:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Պատասխանեմ վերջին հարցիդ։ Սահմանը պետք է փակ լինի, եկող–գնացողի հետ էլ պետք է ցեղասպանությունից խոսեն, որպեսզի համարվեն «ազգային իշխանություն»։


Իսկ ո՞վ է սահմանի փակում-կապումը առնչում Ցեղասպանութեան դատին: Թուրքիան է: Իսկ ինչու՞ նա պայման(ներ) է դնում: Քանզի անբարիշտ է (անհաշտ): Նա անհաշտ է իր հարեւանների հետ: Նա անհաշտ իր պատմութեան հետ: Նա անհաշտ է իր քաղաքացիների հետ: Նա անհաշտ է քաղաքակրթութեան հետ: Նայու՞մ էք թրքական հեռտես: Տեսնու՞մ էք գեղանի թրքուհիները: Նրանք առեւանգուած եւրոպոյիդ-արմենոյիդ ծիների արդիւնքն են: Թուրքիան այդ ձեր տեսածը չէ: Թուրքիան ոչ թէ Եւրոպա, այլ ամէնահետին Ասիան է դեռեւս:



> Վազգէն-Ի՜նչ տարօրինակ հարց է։ Մե՞նք ենք սահմանը փակել կամ փակ պահում։ Այդ հարցը պետք է թուրքերին ուղղված լինի, ոչ թե մեզ՝ հայերիս
> Թուրքիան շատ հստակ ասել է, թե ինչ պետք է անենք, որ իրենք իրենց կողմից փակ պահվող սահմանները բացեն։ Դրանք են «գրավյալ տարածքների» հանձնումը Ադրբեջանին, հրաժարվենք ցեղասպանության պնդումից, մեկ էլ պաշտոնապես հայտատարենք, որ մենք երբեք իրենցից տարածք չենք պահանջելու։


Այստեղ ադամանդի արժէք ունեցող խօսք է սա...Ապրես:



> Սարգիս-կարծում եմ այստեղ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Թուրքիան է փակել սահմանը, խոսքը գնում է նրա մասին, թե ինչ անել, որ Թուրքիան չկարողանա նման նախապայմաններ թելադրել։


Ի՞նչ անել: Տալ: Երբ տալու սկսես, Աստուած գիտի որտեղ կը հասնենք...



> Ինչ վերաբերում է քո նշած պայմաններին, ապա ասեմ, որ առանց գրավյալ տարածքներից, այսինքն անվտանգության գոտուց հայկական զորքի դուրս բերման գույություն չունի խնդրի որևէ լուծում, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը չպետք է իր արտաքին քաղաքականության հիմքում դնի ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը, ինչպես նաև երբեք չի կարող որևէ տարածքային հավակնություն ունենալ Թուրքիայի նկատմաբ։


Ապեր մոռանում ես թրքերէն լեզվի պարագան: Բոլորս տան մեջ պետք ա թուրքերեն խօսանք: Ուրբաթ օրերը մզկիթ պետք ա հաճախենք: Ապրիլի 24ին Աթաթուրքի գերեզմանին ուխտի պէտք ա գնանք: Մի խոսք որ ասում լրիւ շարունակի արա:



> Կոմս-Մեզ համար, Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների համար, արդեն ուղղակի պարտադիր /օդի ու ջրի պես/ հարկավոր է ունենալ պետություն-հարեւան` Եվրամիության անդամ , որը մոտ ապագայում կարող է դառնալ Թուրքիան, այնպես որ սահմանները բացելու հարցը ինքնին որոշվելու է` հօգուտ դրականի:


Վախենամ ո՛չ: Կարծում եմ ոչ միայն թուրքիոյ, այլեւ ազրբաջնստանի եւ գուրջիստանի պատճառաւ կը ուշանայ Հայաստանի անդամակցութիւնը: Տեսնում ենք նրանց, իբր արդարամտութիւնը. տարածքի երկրներին հաւաքաբար ընդունելու միտումը, որ սրտնեղում չլինի: Մինչ այդ Եւրոպական միութիւնը վեր ածուած կը լինի սիպտակ մուսուլմանների միութեան: Հասկացողին շատ բարեւ:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Մարդուկ-Դու ուտոպիա է, դու ինչքան զիջողականություն ցուցաբերես նա այնքան ավելի շատ է քեզնից ուզելու: Եթե թուրքերը այդպիսի տրամաբանությամբ չապրեին ապա վաղուց անհետացած կլինեին որպես միավոր:


Սիրեցի քեզ:



> Սարգիս-Դա ուտոպիայի հետ որևէ առնչություն չունի, այ ասենք գրավյալ տարածքները չվերադարձնելը կամ Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ տարածքային հավակնություններ ունենալն ուտոպիա է։


Այ մարդ ինչ գրաւեալ տարած արա: Արա ողջ Հայաստանը քարտէզում չի երեւում, կամ էլ երեւում է, ասեղի ծայրի չափ: Արա հերիք ա խօսաք գրաւեալ տարածք մարածք: Ինչ տարածք ընդամէնը 5-10 հազար քառ կիլոմետր...Ի՞նչ ա եղել: Շատ ունեն, թող մեզ տան:



> Դոկարտ-եթե մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում Թուրքիայի սահմանը չբացվի ու չգործարկվի Գյումրի-Կարս երկաթգիծը, ապա Հայաստանը տարածաշրջանային զարգացման գործընթացում կհայտնվի խաղից դուրս վիճակում, քանի որ հիմա ծրագվում է կառուցել Ադրբեջան-Վրաստան-Թուրքիա երկաթգիծը: Եթե այդ ծրագիրը հաստատվեց ու կառուցվեց, ապա Թուրքիան էլ անհրաժեշտություն չի ունենա բացելու սահմանը և վերագործարկելու Գյումրի-Կարս երկաթգիծը: Առանց այն էլ նավթամուղը արդեն շրջանցել է Հայաստանը: Եթե այս հարցը մոտ ապագայում լուծում չստանա, ապա Վրաստանը, Ադրբեջանը և Թուրքիան համատեղ ավելի մեծ թափով կզարգանան քան Հայաստանը: Իսկ պատկերացրեք Իրան-ԱՄՆ կոնֆլիկտը ռազմական բնույթ ստանա, ինչ աղետալի վիճակում կհայտնվի Հայաստանը?


Պատկերացնում ենք, հասկանում են: Դա հայի, Հայաստանի մեղքը չի: Իրենք են եկել եւ հաստատուել մեր հողում, առնելով մեզ շրջափակման մէջ: Ներկայի Հայաստանը հազիւ հազ պահպանել ենք: Հիմա զինադադար է: Բայց Հա-թուրք օրհասկան կռիւը 1000 տարի է շարունակուել է: Պարտուելով հասել ենք այստեղ: Հասկանում ենք, բայց յանուն Աստուծոյ, Սուրբ կոյս Մարիամին, կամ Վահագնին, խնդրում եմ հասկացէք դա մեր մեր մեղքը չէ: Իրենք մեր լաւութիւնը չեն ուզում. Հասկացէ՛ք:



> Կասիո-Ես էլ եմ կարծում, թե մեր համար ցեղասպանությունը դարձել է "փուշ, որը կանգնած է մեր կոկորդին": Կարծում եմ պիտի մի կերպ կարողանանք հաղթահարել պատմության այդ տխուր էջը, ավելի տակտիկական քայլերով "ստիպենք" բոլորին ընդունել դա, բայց չկառչենք դրանից ու դրա մեջ չսահմանափակենք մեր ապագան


Անյստակ ձեւակերպում: Խնդրում եմ բացատրէ՛ք «տակտիկական քայլերը»: Իսկ «ստիպել»ը ինչու փակագիծերի մէջ առել էք:



> Մարդուկ-Բազմաթիվ սպանություններ պատվիրելու մեջ մեղադրվող, միջազգային քրեական հետախուզության մեջ գտնվող մարդուն ցիտելը մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է:


Կրկնեմ. Սիրեցի քեզ:



> Մարդուկ-Ի՞նչ կստանանք մենք, հայերս հավաքականորեն որպես մի միավոր եթե հրաժարվենք ցեղասպանության հարցը բարձրացնելուց:


Ռեջեբ Տայյիբ Երդողանի ժպիտը, Անտալիայում դաճա, Վաշինգտոնում նստած հրեայ խախամների յօժար կամքը, թուրք փեսաներ (որն առանց այն էլ կան արդէն):[B]

*Մոդերատորական:Գրառման կոպիտ, վիրավորական արտահայտությունները խմբագրված են, հեղինակը` զգուշացված: Կարդա Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը և խուսափիր այդպիսի արտահայտություններից:*

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Արշակ-Ճիշտն ասած անլուրջ սմայլերիդ իմաստը այնքան էլ պարզ չէ


Ճիշտ էք Արշակ ջան, ես էլ չհասկացայ այդ ժպտիկների իմաստը:



> Սերժիկ-ա) Մենք կզրկվենք հայլուրի ՅՈՒՐԱՔԱՆՉՅՈՒՐ թողարկման ընթացքում մեր ազգի ապաշնորհության ու անկենսունակության մասին հիշեցման բերկրալի պահերից։
> բ) Յուրաքանչյուր գիտակից հայ կհասկանա, իսկ ավելի հաճախ կհամակերպվի, որ չկա «Էրգիր», կա Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն, որը պետք է նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունենա ԲՈԼՈՐ հարևանների հետ, ոչ թե դիտարկվի «Էրգիր»–ը հետ բերելու գիտաֆանտաստիկ պատերազմին պատրատվող պլացդարմ։


Ի ուրախութիւն քեզ ասեմ, որ թուրքն իր նպատակին հասել է՝ մասանբ, որովհետեւ ֆիզիկականը բնաջնջելուց ետքը, կարողացել է բնաջնջել բարոյականը, մտայինը, հոգեւորը: Ահա օրինակը իմ աչքի առաջն է:



> Տիկին հայոց-Ցեղասպանությունից հետո շատ տարիներ են անցել, և այժմյա թուրքերը արդեն այն օսմանյան կայսրության բարբարոսները չեն:


Սիրելի տիկին, մարդիկ միշտ էլ ցուցադրել են իրենց բարբարոս դէմքերը: Հայոց Ցեղասպանութիւնը թուրքերի հազարամեայ քաղաքականութեան աւարտն էր: Այդ քաղաքականութիւնը թուրք ժողովուրդի համար ապահով հայրենիքի ստեղծումն է եղել, որի ընթացքին քամուել է բնիկ ժողովուրդների հարստութիւնը, ծիները, արժէքը: Եթէ փոխուել են (ս չեմ հաւատում) դա կը լինի բռնաբարումից, ուտելուց խմելուց, գողանալուց յղփացած մարդու փոփոխումը: Նրանք ուրախ բացականչումներով վառեցին աւելի քան 40 թուրք մտաւորականներին հենց մի քանի տարի առաջ Սեբաստիայում: Հարկ չեմ զգում յիշել «թուրքիա» կոչուող պետութեան տարածքում տեւական վախի մէջ ապրող հայերի իրավիճակը: Յոյն-թուրք (Կիպրոսի գրաւման առիթով) հայերի կրած նիւթական բարոյական վնասները, արեւլեան նահանգներից (արեւմտեան Հայաստանից) հայերի տեւական փախուստը, որ վերջապէս դատարկեց այդ երկիրը իր բնիկներից: Երկրորդ աշխարհամարտում ոչ մուսուլմանների ինչքերի գրաւումը, կենտրոնացման ճամբարներ ուղարկումը: Զո՞րն ասեմ, զորը՞ խոստովանեմ:



> տիկին հայոց-օրինակ հասարակ բան: Մեր տոնավաճառների ապրանքների մեծամասնությունը թուրքականն է, և չինականի համեմատ` որակով.... Պտկերացրեք, թե որքան կէժանանան փալաս-փուլուսները:


Ի՜նչ լաւ, դէ քաջալերենք թուրքական ապրանքները, դավայ գնացինք: Մսագործը միսի մասին է մտածում, ոչխարն իր հոգու մասին:



> Հայ Տիկին-Եվ վերջապես, մեր հարևանները շատ բացասական են տրամադրված մեր նկատմամբ, գոնե մեկի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ պահենք:


Մեր հարեւանները չորսն են, որոնցից երկուսը նոյնն են, մի եւ նոյն մեդալի տարբեր երեսները: Այդ երկու երեսանի նոյն թուրքը մեզ հետ լաւ չէ:



> Տիկին-Մի մոռացիր, որ դա անում է թուրքական կառավարությունը: 
> Իսկ թուրք ժողովրդին էլ լռեցնում է 301 հոդվածով, եթե տեղյակ չես:
> Իսկ եթե ցեղասպանությունից կառչած մնանք, դա կնշանակի, որ նույն հետամնաց ու քոչվոր ազգն ենք: Որ կողմ քշում են, այդ կոմ էլ քշվում էնք: 
> Ցեղասպանությունը փաստ է, բայց չի նշանակում, որ պետք է ատենք այժմյա թուրք ժողովրդին: 
> Երեխաները չպետք է պատասխան տան իրենց ծնողների մեղքերի համար:


Սխալ: թուրք հասարակութիւնը շատ աւելի ծայրայեղական է, քան կառավարութիւնը: Պարզապէս նրանք վարպետօրէն թաքցնում են իրենց իսկական դէմքը, բայց ճանաչողը ճանաչում է նրանց: 
Իր մեծերին, պապերին չյարգողը ոչ թէ քոչւոր, այլ՝ քարէ դարեան մարդու կընմանի, որտեղ ուժեղը տիրում է քարայրում ապրող բոլոր կանանց: Սկսեցի անմակարդակ գրել:

*Մոդերատորական: Ակումբում գործում է մեջբերման համակարգ, նաև` բազմակի մեջբերմամբ, որը քեզ լայն հնարավորություններ է տալիս մեկնաբանել ակումբի այլ անդամների գրառումները: Օգտվի'ր այդ համակարգից և խուսափիր մեջբերման այնպիսի նոր ձևերի կիրառումից, որոնք բացի ակումբի որոշ անդամների նկատմամբ վիրավորական լինելուց, նաև շփոթություն են մտցնում անդամի ով լինելու հարցում: Հաջորդ անգամ այսպիսի գրառումները կհամարվեն անիմաստ և կջնջվեն` զգուշացումով:*

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Հայ տիկին-Բայց այն ատելությունը որ զգում են շատ շատ հայերը:


Երեւի պէտք է մէկական քրիստոսներ լինենք եւ մեր տան մէջ նստողներին, մեր երեխաների կերն ուտողներին, մեր պարտէզներում ման եկողներին, մեր անմեղ քաղաքացիներին, գիւղացիներին անխնայ ոչնչացնողներին, ամբողջ սերունդների կեանքը փճացնողներին սիրենք: Դու սիրիր նրանց իսկ նրանք դարձեալ պիտի անեն, երբ առիթն ունենան: Իրենց ծիներում թաքնուած է նուաճելու, գրաւելու, գողանալու, որսալու հակումները: Ի վերջոյ չես կարող մեղադրել հայ ժողովուրդը այն ինչի համար որ թուրքը կատարել է: Իսկ թուրքի կատարածները աներելի է: Պէտք չէ ներուի, որպէսզի չի կրկնուի: Երբ ներես դարձեալ կանեն: Նրանց միշտ ահաբեկուած պէտք է պահել, գաւազանը գլուխնուն վրայ պահած:
Մեր ազգը այս օրերին հասել է, քո նման մտածողներ շատ ունենալուն համար տիկին ջան: Եթէ վախենում էք՝ թրքացէք:



> Դրանով պետք է զբաղվեն մեր արևմտահայ եղբայները:


Ցեղասպանութեան ենթարկուեց ողջ հայ ժողովուրդը, Ադրիանուպոլսից Կարս, Փամբակից Ուրմիա, Մակուից Շամախի ( եւ պատմական Աղուանքի հայ գիւղերը ):  Արեւմտահայ եղբայրներ ասելով եթէ նկատի ունէք սփիւռքը, ապա սփիւռքը վաղուց դադարել է «արեւմտահայ» լինելուց: Դարձել ենք անգլախօս, ֆրանսախօս, արաբախօս, նախկին հայաստանցիք, թուրքախօս, իրարից անկապ հայկական համայնքներ: Խօսք բացել էք խոջալուի մասին: Քանի՞ հատ թուրք սպանուել է այնտեղ: 20?-200?-300? Եւ դուք բաղդատում էք այդ դէպքը (թուրքերի արածի նման) Հայաստանի 1000 տարուայ բռանգրաւմա՞ն հետ, այդ բրնագրաւումի հետ մեր հանդէպ գործադրուած բազում ջարդերի եւ վերջում Ցեղասպանութեան հետ: Իմացէ՛ք. 1915ի 1,5 միլիոնը եւ մնացեալ թափառական անտուն դարձած հայերը, այժմ բնական կեանք ապրելու չպարագայում առնուազն 20 միլիոն պիտի լինէին: Այնպէս որ այժմեան չափանիշներով մեր զոհերը (1915ի) 20 միլիոն է, յետեւաբար 200 թուրք զինւորի մահուան հետ մի՛ մի՛ մի՛ մի՛ մի՛ մի՛ մի՛բաղդատէք անմեղ երեխաների խողխողման հետ:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Քաղաքացի-Թուրքիայի մասին քո նման կխոսայի միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մենք լինեինք անցյալ դարի սկզբում: Հիմա ամեն ինչ փոխվել է: Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները լինեին այնպես ինչպես, օրինակ Ֆրանսիան և Գերմանիան են: Ես քեզ հիշացնեմ, որ այդ երկու պետությունները ոչ ավել քան 70 տարի առաջ ավելի վատ էին իրար նկատմամբ քան հայն ու թուրքը: Իսկ հիմա բոլորս էլ գիտենք ինչ հարաբերություններ ունեն նրանք: Չի կարելի Թուրքիային ատել:
> Մեկ էլ մի բան կասեմ, սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է… երբ Թուրքիան մտնի եվրոմիություն, այն կլինի հայաստանի հույսը:


Դեհ հիմա ամէն ինչ պարզ դարձաւ: Սխալ գալիս է սխալ բաղդատումից:
1-Ֆրանսիան կամ Գերմանիան չեն ոչնչացրել միւս ժողովուրդի 90 տոկոսը:
2- Ֆրանսիան կամ Գերմանիան չեն նուաճել միւս երկրի տարածքի 90 տոկոսը, եթէ նուաճել են ապա ետ դարձրել:
3-Ֆրանսիացին եւ գերմանացին թուրք չեն:
4-Եթէ նրանց թշնամութիւնը գալիս է 70 տարի պատերազմելուց, ապա հայ-թուրք թշնամութիւնը գալիս է դեռ եւս Ալփասլանի օրերից:
5- Ֆրանսիան կամ Գերմանիան չեն ոչնչացրել միւս երկրի մշակոյթը, չեն կեղծել միւս երկրի պատմութիւնը:
6- Ֆրանսիան ու Գերմանիան պատկանում են նոյն մշակութային ցեղային քաղաքակրթական համակարգին:
7- Ֆրանսիան եւ Գերմանիան անդամ են Եւրոպական միութեան (միասին կերտել են):
8- Ֆրանսիան եւ Գերմանիան չեն վտանգում մէկը միւսի ազգային անվտանգութեան, որովհետեւ հաւասարազօր պետութիւններ են:
9- Ֆրանսիան կամ Գերմանիան չեն խանգարում իրար, երրորդ երկիրների հետ բանակցութիւնների ընթացքում, չեն կողմորոշւում մէկը միւսի դէմ՝ պատերազմի ընթացքում, չեն մատակարարում մէկը միւսի թշնամուն՝ զէնք ու մթերքով:
Կարելի է շարքը երկարել:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Պանդուխտ ջան ի վերջո հասար ավարտին: Հիմա ի՞նչ… թքա՞ծ ունենանք թուրքերի վրա և հպարտ լինենք մեր անցյալով:  :Nono:  Նախ մի հատ բան ճշտեմ՝ որտե՞ղ է ասվում, որ գրավյալ տարածքները ետ են տրվում: Եթե այդպես օրենք կա, ապա ես ուզում եմ Կարսը, Վանը, Կիլիկիան և նույնիսկ Միջագետքը: Ինչո՞ւ ոչ, այդ տարածքներն էլ են մերը եղել: Չեմ հասկանում, ինչի՞ վրա է հիմնված տարածքների պատկանելության որոշում տվյալ ազգին: Կարո՞ղ ենք ասել, որ այսօր Մակեդոնիան իրավունք ունի մինչև Հնդկաստան հողեր պահանջի:
Եթե ինձ պատասխանելու եք, որ հողերը պատկանում են այդ հողերում ապրող բնակչության ազգության պետությանը: Օրինակ՝ Արցախում ապրում են հայեր, ուրեմն Արցախը Հայաստանինը պիտի լինի, կամ անկախ պետություն (դա արդեն տեղացիների որոշումն է): Մենք՝ Հայաստանը իբրև պետություն պահանջի «արևմտյան Հայաստանըի» տարածքը միացնել ՀՀ-ին և եթե թուրքերը համաձայնվեն, ապա խնդիրն ավելի է բարդանալու: Ենթադրենք թուրքերն ընդունում են, որ 1915-ին ցեղասպանություն է եղել և, որ իրենց պապերը կոտորել են 1.5 մլն հայ որոնք բնակվում էին այսօրվա Թուրքիայի արևելքում և ենթադրենք, որ այսօրվա թուրք կառավարությունը որոշում է հանձնել այդ հողերը ՀՀ-ին (անտեսենք այն փաստը, որ 1915-ին հայերը պետություն չեն ունեցել): Թուրքերը տվեցին հողերը, ՀՀ-ն ուրախացավ, բայց հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի ուրիշ ազգություն կախվում է Հայաստանից և պահանջում է իր հողերը  :Unsure:  Դե ամեն ինչ պարզ է այդ ուրիշ ազգը քուրդերն են ու այդ ժողովուրդն էլ ի՛ր հողերն է պահանջում: Կամ լավ, ասենք քուրդենրին էլ «ատենք» որպես թշնամի և իրենք էլ մեզանից հոգնեն ու մոռանան հողերի մասին: Բա հետո՞… 300.000 կմ² որտեղ բնակվում է 1.5մլն մա՞րդ, այսինքն խտությունը ստացվում է յուրաքանչյուր 1 կմ²-ում 5 մարդ ավելի կոպիտ հաշվարկներով ամեն ընտանիքին հասնում է 1կմ²:
Այսօր Հայաստանը չի կարողանում եղած բնակչության և տարածքի մասին մտահոգվել, ու՞ր մնաց ավելորդ 270.000կմ² տարածք, որին Թուրքիայի նման հզոր պետությունն անգամ չի կարողանում ոտքի կանգնեցնել:

Ես ասում եմ, որ պետք է առաջին զիջումների գնա Հայաստանը, թուրքերի հետ լեզու է գտնում, մտերմանում է, սահմանները բացվում են, որ և՛ հայ, և՛ թուրք ազգը կարողանա այցելել իրենց «պատմական հողերը» առանց մտածելու, թե ո՞ր պետության սահմաններում է նա գտնվում: Բավական է ատեք թուրքերին: Հայաստանում կա այնպիսի խավ, որին շատ ավելի եմ ատում քան թուրքին կամ ադրբեջանցուն:

----------


## Sergey

Լսիր, Պանդուխտ, հիմա ես ո՞վ եմ իրականում, Սերժիկը, թե՞ Սարգիսը :Smile: 
Եթե այդ աստիճան տհաճ է գրել այդ ոչ հայկական անունը՝ Սերգեյ, ապա խորհուրդ կտամ հաջորդ անգամ նման կերպ չվարվել, քանզի, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ոչ ոք այդպես էլ չի իմանա, թե ով է այդ «ապազգային սրիկան», որ ի թիվս այլ մեղքերի, նաև մեջբերել է Վ. Սիրադեղյանին, ու հիմա համոզված է, թե ում բարոյականը, մտայինն ու հոգևորն է բնաջնջված  :LOL: 
Ի դեպ, Քաղաքացին գրել է բնակչության քանակի մասին, ես էլ ինձ իրավունք վերապահեմ մի «անպարկեշտ» հարց տամ, կարո՞ղ ես ինձ ասել, թե անկախության այս 15 տարիների ընթացքում, քանի՞ սփյուռքահայ է տեղափոխվել Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն՝ մշտական բնակության։

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Քաղաքացի-Պանդուխտ ջան ի վերջո հասար ավարտին: Հիմա ի՞նչ… թքա՞ծ ունենանք թուրքերի վրա և հպարտ լինենք մեր անցյալով: Նախ մի հատ բան ճշտեմ՝ որտե՞ղ է ասվում, որ գրավյալ տարածքները ետ են տրվում:


Ողջոյն, թքած չունենք, նրանք կան. իրողութիւն են: Տարածքի ետ տալու խնդիր ոմանք արծարծում են: Արցախի վերաբնակեցման սառեցումը եւ նախկին Լ.Ղ.Ի.Մ.ի բնակիչները գաղթը նեղացնում են Արցախի ապագայով մտահոգ հայութեան: Քանիցս ասել եմ, կրկին ասեմ.-երանի թուրք-հայ մարտը սահմանուեր Ցեղասպանութեան դատով: Չեմ ուզում կրկնել այն ամէն մտքերը, որոնք շատ թուարկել եմ անցեալում: Ցեղասպանութիւնը թիւ (1915-1,5միլիոն, 300 հազար քառ. կիլոմետր) չէ ինձ համար: Հայ մարդն է, որ տառապել է ամիսներով, ցկեանս Ցեղասպանութեան ընթացքին: Այդ մարդը ինձ համար արժէք ունի: Անձնապէս ուրախ եմ, որ Հ.Հ. պետութիւնը հրապարակաւ դատապարտում է Հայոց Եղեռնի իրողութիւնը եւ առաջարկում թուրքիա կոչւող պետութեան ապաշխարումը: Այդպէս է լինում իսկական հայրը, Հայրենիքը:
 Բայց Հ.Հ. պետութիւնը Ցեղասպանութեան դատը չի հասցրել միջազգային դատարան (օրինակ՝ Լահեյ): 
Թուրքերը պիտի չի բաւարարուեն, չեն բաւարարուելու. երկու հայերի միջեւ կատարւող Ցեղասպանութեան յիշատակման ջնջումից:
Ես չեմ ուզում արձանագրել այժմեան Հայաստանի (Հ.Հ.) ստեղծման պարագաները, հայ ժողովուրդի այս փոքրիկ հողակտորի վրայ գոյատեւման պատմութիւնը, քանզի համացանց գործ ածող գիտակից հայը պէտք է գիտենայ (գիտի): թուրքերը ուզում էին, ուզել են, ուզում են ոչնչացնել հայ ժողովուրդը, վերացնել Հայաստանը քարտէսից: Ձեզ վախեցնելու համար չէ որ այսպէս գրում եմ, պարզապէս հաւատում եմ իմ գրածին: Դժբախտաբար այս է իրականութիւնը (իմ կարծիքով): Կուզենայի սխալ լինել, երանի ձեր ասածը ճիշտ լիներ:
Արցախի խնդրում «թուրքիոյ» հակահայ դիրքը չի՞ խօսում, չի՞ յուշում ձեզ մի բան:



> Քաղաքացի-Եթե այդպես օրենք կա, ապա ես ուզում եմ Կարսը, Վանը, Կիլիկիան և նույնիսկ Միջագետքը: Ինչո՞ւ ոչ, այդ տարածքներն էլ են մերը եղել: Չեմ հասկանում, ինչի՞ վրա է հիմնված տարածքների պատկանելության որոշում տվյալ ազգին: Կարո՞ղ ենք ասել, որ այսօր Մակեդոնիան իրավունք ունի մինչև Հնդկաստան հողեր պահանջի:


Սիրելի Քաղաքացի, Հայաստանը (պատմական) հայ ժողովուրդի ծննդավայրն է, որտեղ կերտել է պատմութիւն եւ մշակոյթ, մինչ Հնդկաստանում մակեդոնացիք նուաճողներ էին:



> Քաղաքացի-Եթե ինձ պատասխանելու եք, որ հողերը պատկանում են այդ հողերում ապրող բնակչության ազգության պետությանը: Օրինակ՝ Արցախում ապրում են հայեր, ուրեմն Արցախը Հայաստանինը պիտի լինի, կամ անկախ պետություն (դա արդեն տեղացիների որոշումն է):


Այժմ Արցախում ապրում է այն ժողովուրդը, որ ապրել էր այդտեղ տակաւին Ուրարտուի ժամանակից:



> Քաղաքացի-Մենք՝ Հայաստանը իբրև պետություն պահանջի «արևմտյան Հայաստանըի» տարածքը միացնել ՀՀ-ին և եթե թուրքերը համաձայնվեն, ապա խնդիրն ավելի է բարդանալու: Ենթադրենք թուրքերն ընդունում են, որ 1915-ին ցեղասպանություն է եղել և, որ իրենց պապերը կոտորել են 1.5 մլն հայ որոնք բնակվում էին այսօրվա Թուրքիայի արևելքում


Մեր շահը կը լինի թուրքերին սանձող, արգելակող մի դատապարտում: Նրանք կը խուսափեն նմանօրինակ եղեռնի կրկնումից. տեսնելով, որ հայ ժողովուրդը չի մոռանում, հարեւանցի չի անցնում:



> Քաղաքացի-ենթադրենք, որ այսօրվա թուրք կառավարությունը որոշում է հանձնել այդ հողերը ՀՀ-ին (անտեսենք այն փաստը, որ 1915-ին հայերը պետություն չեն ունեցել):


Այդպիսի բան չի լինելու: Գուցէ (շատ դժուար հաւանական) նախկին ոսմանցի հայերին, ովք ունեն համապատասխան փաստաթուղթեր, յանձնի որոշակի հողեր:



> Քաղաքացի-Բա հետո՞… 300.000 կմ² որտեղ բնակվում է 1.5մլն մա՞րդ, այսինքն խտությունը ստացվում է յուրաքանչյուր 1 կմ²-ում 5 մարդ ավելի կոպիտ հաշվարկներով ամեն ընտանիքին հասնում է 1կմ²:


Երկիր, ազգ, պետութիւն կերտւում են հարիւրամեակների ընթացքում, ոչնչացւում են երկու-երեք տարիների ընթացքում (1915-1918...): Եթէ այդպիսի դէպք պատահի, մի քանի տասնեակ տարի ետք Հայաստանը կը դառնայ աւելի ապահով եւ հարուստ երկիր:



> Քաղաքացի-Այսօր Հայաստանը չի կարողանում եղած բնակչության և տարածքի մասին մտահոգվել, ու՞ր մնաց ավելորդ 270.000կմ² տարածք, որին Թուրքիայի նման հզոր պետությունն անգամ չի կարողանում ոտքի կանգնեցնել:


Չի կարողանում, որովհետեւ Ցեղասպանական քաղաքականութեան ենթարկուել է դարերի ընթացքում: Հայաստանի եւ հայ ժողովուրդի (ամէնուրէք) այժմեան խնդիրների, ցաւերի, նեղութեանց, աղքատութեանց ուղղակի եւ անուղղակի պատճառը թուրքերն են իրենց բազմապիսի տեսակներով, ցեղերով ձորապետութիւններով:



> Քաղաքացի-Ես ասում եմ, որ պետք է առաջին զիջումների գնա Հայաստանը, թուրքերի հետ լեզու է գտնում, մտերմանում է, սահմանները բացվում են, որ և՛ հայ, և՛ թուրք ազգը կարողանա այցելել իրենց «պատմական հողերը» առանց մտածելու, թե ո՞ր պետության սահմաններում է նա գտնվում: Բավական է ատեք թուրքերին: Հայաստանում կա այնպիսի խավ, որին շատ ավելի եմ ատում քան թուրքին կամ ադրբեջանցուն:


Ես էլ ատում եմ որոշակի անհատների, բայց մենք զրուցում ենք ազգութեան, պետականութեան, հայրենակերտումի մասին, որտեղ անձնական խնդիրները տեղ չունեն: Գրել էք զիջումների մասին, բայց չեմ հասկանում ձեզ: Զիջում են նրանք, ովքեր վերցրել են մի բան: Հայաստանն ու Հայ ժողովուրդը ի՞նչ առել են «թուրքիայից» եւ չեն տալիս: Կրկնեմ. թուրքերի էութեան մէջ կայ տարածուելու նուաճելու բնոյթը: Այդպէս եղել է միշտ, այդպէս է եւ հիմա: Ցեղասպանութեան պնդումներից հրաժարուելով, ոչինչ պիտի փոխուի թուրքիոյ եւ թուրք հասարակութեան էութիւնից:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Sergey-Լսիր, Պանդուխտ, հիմա ես ո՞վ եմ իրականում, Սերժիկը, թե՞ Սարգիսը


Կարծում էի քեզ կուրախացնեմ- եթէ մի քիչ հայացնեմ այդ անունը: Մինչ այդ գիտես երեւի, Սարգիս, Սերգէյ, Սերժ նոյն անուններն են:



> Sergey-Ի դեպ, Քաղաքացին գրել է բնակչության քանակի մասին, ես էլ ինձ իրավունք վերապահեմ մի «անպարկեշտ» հարց տամ, կարո՞ղ ես ինձ ասել, թե անկախության այս 15 տարիների ընթացքում, քանի՞ սփյուռքահայ է տեղափոխվել Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն՝ մշտական բնակության։


Երկրորդ աշխարհամարտի աւարտից ետք, աւելի քան 200 հազար հայ ներգաղթեց Ս. Հայաստան: Արտերկրում տներ, տնտեսութիւններ քանդուեցին ի շահ սովետ Հայաստանի: 
Հիմա, եթէ ասեմ 200 հայ ներգաղթել է՝ ճիշտ չի լինի: Եթէ ասեմ 100 հազար հայ ներգաղթել է՝ դարձեալ սխալ կը լինի: Կարծում եմ մի տասնեակ հազարից աւելի հայ բնաւորուել է ներկայ անկախ Հայաստանում: Ճիշտը քիչ-քիչ տեղափոխումն է, քանզի այդպիսով ցնցումներ չեն լինում՝ ոչ Հայաստանի, ոչ էլ սփիւռքի հայերի համար:

----------


## Vishapakah

Արդեն ԱՄՆ-ում կոնգրեսակաների մեծ մասը պատրաստ է կողմ քվյարկել Հայոց Ցեղասպանությանը. :Smile: 

Մնում է միայն կոնգրեսում քվյարկության դրվի օրինագիծը.

Իզուր չեն այն ջանքերը, որոնք ներդրվել են այս սուրբ գործի համար. Մեր արդարացի պայքարը, մեզ ավելի շատ կարող է տալ, քան թուրքիայի բաց սահմանների էժան եւ անորակ ապրանքաշրջանառությունը.

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Սեւ Ծովեան ժողովում Ոսկանեանը դարձեալ առաջարկեց հայ-«թուրք» սահմանի բացումը, իսկ աբդլա գուլը մերժեց «Արցախ»ի վերաբերեալ արեւելեան թուրքերի մուղամով-«Արցախից հայկական զօրքի դուրս բերում»:
Այստեղ ինչով է մեղաւոր հայ ժողովուրդը, պետութիւնը:
Հիմա չասէ՛ք. «Արցախը պէտք է տանք»:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ի՞նչ է, չլինի դրական պատասխանի էիր սպասում Գյուլից  :LOL: 
Այստեղ խնդիրն այլ է: Հայաստանը նախեւառաջ պէտք է Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը լուծի եւ հետոյ մտածի ինչպէս անել, որ Թուրքիոյ սահմանը բացուի: Թուրքիան կարող է Հայաստանին ասել. «Եթէ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծեք, սահմանը կբացենք», բայց Հայաստանը չի կարող ասել. «Սահմանը բացեք, մենք Ղարաբաղի հարցը կլուծենք»: Ծիծաղելու բան է ստացւում:
Հայերը մեղաւոր չեն, եւ ոչ էլ Թուրքերն են մեղաւոր, որ Ազերիների «եղբայրներն են»։
Սահմանը բացուելու երկու լուծում կայ
1. Եթէ Թուրքիան մտնի Եւրոպա, այդ դէպքում ստիպուած կլինեն սահմանը բացել։
2. Սահմանը կբացեն այն ժամանակ, երբ Հայաստանն ու Ադրբեջանը կնքեն հաշտութեան պայմանագիր։

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Թանկագին Քաղաքացի, թուրքի ինչ ապրանք լինելը ես շատ լավ գիտեմ: այստեղ ոմանք սպասում են դրական, մարդավարի, բարի դրացիական կապ նրանց հետ:  Ես փորձում էի համոզել նրանց եւ քեզ, որ այդ յարաբերութեան լաւ չլինելը, աւելի ճիշտ թշնամական լինելը հայերի մեղքով չէ, հայերի յանցանքը չէ, բայց չկարողացայ բացատրել իրողութիւնը, զայրացայ եւ պատժուեցի:
Քաղաքացի, ասում ես. «Հայաստանը նախեւառաջ պէտք է Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը լուծի եւ հետոյ մտածի ինչպէս անել, որ Թուրքիոյ սահմանը բացուի» բայց այս խօսքը Աբդուլլահ Վարդերեսեանի խօսքն է եւս: Ես հասկանում եմ նրան երբ խօսում է այսպէս, սակայն չեմ հասկանում երբ հայը խօսում է այսպէս: «Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծում» ասելով թուրքակա՞ն տարբերակը նկատի ունես: Եթէ հայկական տարբերակը նկատի ունես, ապա կարող ենք ասել. Արցախի խնդիրը լուծուել է:
«Թուրքիան կարող է ասել, Հայաստանը չի կարող ասել» գրել եք: Կարծում եմ Հայաստանը ազատ երկիր է, եւ կարող է ասել ինչ ուզում է:
Այստեղ թուրքի թակարդ ենք ընկնում.
1-թուրքը կամ «թուրքիա» անունով կոչուած երկիրը բարոյական իրաւունք չունի թելադրելու Հայաստան անունով երկրին. ինչ անել եւ չանել:
2-թուրքիան եթէ սահմանը պիտի բացի, եթէ պիտի ապաշխարի եւ ներումն հայցի հայերից, դա կը լինի առաջին հերթին իր շահի ծառայեցումը: 
3-Հայաստանը միշտ պէտք է յիշեցնի թուրք ջարդարարներին եւ նրանց յետնորդներին, որ հայ ժողովուրդը ոչ այսօր, ոչ էլ վաղը միւս օր, ոչ էլ 2750 տարի ետք պիտի չի մոռանայ ջարդերը, Ցեղասպանութիւնը, Հայաստան աշխարհի թուրքական գրաւումը եւ դարերի ծանր ստրկութիւնը, խտրական վիրաբերմունքը:
4-Վերոյիշեալից ելնելով դարձեալ եւ դարձեալ, կրկին եւ կրկին, ամէնօրեայ աղօթքի պէս, ամէն րոպէ եւ ամէն պահ, եւ ամէն առթիւ, թուրքին եւ նրան խոհակից հային պէտք է քարոզել ցեղասպանութեան իրողութիւնը, հայ ժողովուրդի կրած տառապանքը, եւ այդ տառապանքի ներկայացումը պէտք է կազմակերպել արուեստի մարզերում, որպէսզի չհասկացողը հասկանայ, հասկանալու, ընկալելու, մորթի վրայ զգալու, զօրաւոր երեւակայութիւն ունենալու դժուարութիւն ունեցող անձինք, հայ թէ թուրք, հասկանան թէ  ի՞նչ  է Ցեղասպանութիւն: Ցեղասպանութիւնը դա միայն մահ չէ: Մահը գութ է, Ցեղասպանութեան արհաւիրքի մօտ: Ցեղասպանութիւնը դա անվէրջ հոգեկան եւ մարմնական վիշտ է: Դա հարազատի խողխողում է՝ մօր, որդու, հօր, քեռու, քրոջ, եղբօր աչերի առաջ: Ցեղասպանութիւնը դա տան կորուստ է, մանկութեան կորուստ, բախտաւոր ապագայի կորուստ, սերունդների կորուստ եւ ներկայ Հայաստանի զարգացման հնարաւորութեան փոքրացում:
5-վերեւից ելնելով՝ գիւլ եւ նրա դասատուներին պէտք է հասկացնել, պարտաւոր ենք դա անել, որ այսպէս կոչուած «թուրքիա» անունով երկիրը, բարոյական իրաւունք չունի պատերազմի կամ խաղաղութեան մասին զրուցելու: Նրանք անվէրջ դատապարտուել են ծնկաչող աղաչանքի. ընդառաջ հայ ժողովուրդի: Նրանք պէտք է միշտ մեր օգտին աշխատեն եւ անվէրջ ներաղամտութիւն հայցեն: Նրանք պէտք է գան եւ մեր ազատամարտիկների ոտքը համբուրեն, իրենց գործած բազում մեղքից մէկ հատի սրբագրման համար, որն է Արցախի ազատագրումը:
Ասում ես «Հայերը մեղաւոր չեն, եւ ոչ էլ Թուրքերն են մեղաւոր, որ Ազերիների «եղբայրներն են»։ Իսկ մենք եղբայր չե՞նք քաղաքացի: Արեւմտահայ ծագումով սփիւռքահայերս, պարսկահայերս, ռուսահայերս, արցախահայերս վիրահայերս, համշէնահայերս եւ չգիտեմ դեռ քանի տեսակ հայերս, թշնամու պատճառով բաժան-բաժան դարձած հայերս եղբայր չե՞նք, եւ դեռ ազեր-թուրք «եղբայրութիւնից» էլ աւելին. նոյն ազգը չե՞նք:
Ասում ես սահմանը կը բացեն երբ մտնեն միութեանը եւրոպական: Ուրեմն խոստովանում ես, որ Հայաստանի զարգացումը եւ բարի դրացիական կապերը իրենց սրտովը չէ, ստիպուած պիտի բանան զսահմանն բռնատիրական:
Ասում ես «Հայաստան-զրբաջնդան»: Այդպիսի բան չի լինի: Ազրբաջինիստան կոչուած սուտ երկիրը, չի զիջելու ոչ մի թիզ հող: Լաւագոյն լուծումը կը լինի այդ երկրի լուծումը մի բաժակ թոյնի մէջ: Այո երբեմն լուծումները ցաւատանջ են լինում:
Կամ՝ եթէ անհնար է այդ երկրի լուծումը, պէտք է անտեսել: Ամէն դէպքում ոչինչ աւելի արժէքաւոր է, քանց հողը Արցախի: Հայաստանին ամէնից շատ հող է պէտք:
Այսօր չենք կարողանում բնակեցնել, բայց վաղը պիտի խեղդուենք խտութիւնից:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Արցախի խնդրի լուծում ասելով ես նկատի չունեմ, թէ որ կողմին օգուտ կլինի, այլ ուղղակի լուծում լինի, ինպէս Եւրոպան է ուզում:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ գրածիդ համաձայն եմ, միայն վէրջում ասացիր



> Ամէն դէպքում ոչինչ աւելի արժէքաւոր է, քանց հողը Արցախի: Հայաստանին ամէնից շատ հող է պէտք:
> Այսօր չենք կարողանում բնակեցնել, բայց վաղը պիտի խեղդուենք խտութիւնից:


Հողերի մասին կմտածենք այն դէպքում, երբ իսկապէս խեղդուենք խտութիւնից, քանզի այսօր այս մի թիզ հողից հազարաւոր հայեր են այն լքում:
Ճիշտ ես, Թուրքիան իրաւունք չունի Հայաստանին թելադրել ի՞նչ անել եւ նույն կերպ Հայաստանը իրաւունք չունի Թուրքիային թելադրել: Սահմանները պատկանում են հաւասարապէս ե՛ւ Հայաստանին, ե՛ւ թէ Թուրքիային, այն կբացուի միայն երկու կողմերի համաձայնութեամբ: Ես մի բան նկատել եմ, որ սփիւռքի մեծ մասը դէմ է սահմանի բացմանը, որովհետեւ նրանց վրա մեծ ազդեցութիւն ունի ՀՅԴ-ն, որն իր հերթին անմարդկային կոչեր է անում Թուրքիոյ յասարակութեան:
Այս հարցի շուրջ Դինքն էր լաւ խօսում:

----------


## Vishapakah

Արցախը Հայաստանի եւ ադրբեջանի ներքին գործն է եւ այս հարցը Հայ-թրքաքան հարաբերությունների հետ, ոչ մի կապ չունի.

Թուրքիան նախապայման դնելով Արցախի հիմնախնդիրը իր հարաբերություններում Հայաստանի հետ, խաղտում է մի շարք նորմեր, որը կոչվում է օտար պետությունների ներքին գործերի միջամտություն.

Փակ սահմանի համար մեղադրել Հայաստանին կամ առավել եւս ՀՅԴ-ին, դա նոնսենս կլինի. Սահմանը Հայաստանը չի փակել, իսկ սահմանի բաց կամ փակ լինելը ՀՅԴ-ն չի որոշում.

թուրքիան ուղղակի չի ցանկանում մեզ հետ գործ ունենալ եւ դրա համար օգտագործում է մի հանգամանք, որում շատ հեշտ կլինի մեզ ագրեսոր ճանաչելը. Իհարկե իրական պատճառը Ցեղասպանության խնդիրն է եւ այս իրական պատճառը ինչքան շատ թուրքիան շեշտի, այնքան ավելի վատ դրությամ մեջ կհայտնվի, դրա համար գտել է Արցախի այլընտրանքային տարբերակը.

Հարեւան պետության հետ մենք իրոք լավ հարաբերություններ կունենանք, եթե Արցախից դուրս գանք եւ մոռանանք պապերի արյունը. Բայց կուշտ փորի համար, իր պատիվը գետնովը տվողը, ով կլինի այդքանից հետո?

Ցեղասպանությունից հրաժարվելու (Ֆորումում արդեն նշվել է այս հարցի ետին պլան մղվելու մասին, դա՛ հավասարազոր կլինի հրաժարվելուն, որովհետեւ որից հետո այն դժվար թե՛ ինչ որ մեկը ցանկություն ունենա ճանաչելու.) դեպքում, հարեւանի մոտ կստեղծվի անպատժելիության վստահություն (Մեծ եղեռնի ժամանակ ասում էին, արեցինք այն ինչ ցանկացանք Հայ կանանց եւ տղամարդկանց հետ եւ խրախճանք :LOL: ) որից հետո Թուրանի ծրագիրը ավելի կմոտիկանա եկրորդ փուլի իրագործմանը.

Մեծ Թուրանի կամ Պան-Թյուրքիզմի ծրագիր.

*Առաջին փուլ.* Քրիստոնիաների բնաջնջումը Օսմանյան կայսրության ներսում (Հայերի, Հույների եւ Ասորիների իսպառ բնաջնջումը իրագործվեց.)

*Երկրորդ փուլ.* Կովկասի գրավումը, Միջին Ասիայի հետ կապվելու համար. (Նախորդ դարի դարասկզբին ձախողվեց Սարդարապատում եւ ԽՍՀՄ պետության ձեւավորմամբ եւ հիմա Արցախյան եւ Չեչենական պատերազմներում մենք տեսանք, որ այն գլուխ է բարցրացնում.)

*Երրորդ փուլ.* Միավորվելով միջին ասիական թյուրքալեզու ազգերի հետ, դուրս գալ Պավալոժիե (Հիմնականում թաթարներով բնակեցված.) եւ Ույղուրիա, ապա Սիբիրի միջով հասնել մինչեւ Խաղաղ Օվկիանոսյան ջրերը.

Այս ծրագրի ջատագողների խմբակցությունը (Գորշ գայլեր.) թուրքիայում արգելված է, բայց այդ քայլը, զուտ դիվանագիտական խրախճանք է, նրանք այդ կազմակերպությանը ֆինանսավորում են, ավելի քան եւ շատ թուրքական պառլամենտականներ, ոչ պաշտոնական հավաքույթներում ավելի քան անկեղծ են.

Հանգամանք, որը մեզ դարցնում է Ռուսաստանի դաշնակիցը. Հանգամանք, որը մեզ պարտադրում է աչալուրջ գտնվել.

Հ. Գ.
Կարծում եմ կհասկանաք ինչ եմ գրել, ուղղակի եթե մանրամասն ծավալվեի, գրառումս աշխատության կվերածվեր. :Smile:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Իսկ ինչու՞ Եւրոպայի ուզածը պիտի լինի: Իսկ Եւրոպան ո՞վ է: Իսկ Եւրոպայում ինչպէ՞ս են մտածում: Եւրոպան իր անմիջական դրացնութեան գտնւող երկիրներին չի կարողանում խօսք հասկցնել: Իսկ ինչու՞ մենք Եւրոպային պիտի չի ընտելացնենք: Ինչու՞ ստրկամիտ ենք: Ողջ աշխարհի երկիրները աշխատում են իրենց շահերի համեմատ աշխատել, քարոզչութիւն անել: Իսկ Եւրոպան, իր շահերը գիտի՞:



> Արցախի խնդրի լուծում ասելով ես նկատի չունեմ, թէ որ կողմին օգուտ կլինի, այլ ուղղակի լուծում լինի, ինպէս Եւրոպան է ուզում:


Միտքդ անյստակ է բարեկամ: Իսկ եթէ Եւրոպան դարձեալ թուրքերի ճնշման ներքոյ, մի քանի տակառ քարիւղի համար թուրքի ուզածը անի: Չեղաւ բարեկամ չեղաւ: Եւրոպան մեր ուզածը պիտի անի: Թուրքը մեր ուզածը պիտի անի: Առնուազն այսպէս պէտք է մտածենք: Առանց մարտի պարտւողական չլինենք:



> Հողերի մասին կմտածենք այն դէպքում, երբ իսկապէս խեղդուենք խտութիւնից, քանզի այսօր այս մի թիզ հողից հազարաւոր հայեր են այն լքում:


Հայրենիք կերտւում է ապագայի համար եւ ոչ միայն ներկայ սերունդի համար:
Սահմաններ ընդլայնւում են պատմական պատեհ առիթներին: Ինչպէս նաեւ սահմաններ կրճատւում են. դարձեալ պատմական անպատեհութունիւնից:
Եթէ բնակչութիւնը քիչ է, դա անցեալում եւ ներկայում հողի սակաւութիւնից է, սահմանների կրճատումից եւ մեր ազգի հանդէպ գործուած ցեղային խտրականութիւնից, պարբերաբար կրկնւող ջարդերից եւ վէրջում՝ Ցեղասպանութիւնից:
Իսկ ով ասեց որ այժմեան Հայաստանի հողը բաւարարում է հայ ժողովուրդին: 8 միլիոն հայից 3,5 միլիոնը բնակում է Հ.Հ.ում: Մի ասա եկէք բնակէք: Կուգանք կամաց կամաց: Տուն չքանդենք տեղ գործ չքանդենք: Բայց երբ գանք. հողը  հազիւ կշտացնի բնակչութեանը...
Ինչեւէ, բնակչութիւնը կարեւոր է, հողը կարեւոր է Հայաստանի Հանրապետութեան ազգային անվտանգութեան համար, ապագայի համար: Մեր անձով չբաւարարուենք. Մտածենք հայ ժողովուրդի յաւերժութեան մասին: Գործենք մեր ազգի յարատեւութեան սիրոյն:



> Սահմանները պատկանում են հաւասարապէս ե՛ւ Հայաստանին, ե՛ւ թէ Թուրքիային, այն կբացուի միայն երկու կողմերի համաձայնութեամբ:


Չէ բարեկամ ապատեղեկատւութեան կարիք չկայ: Հայաստանը ուզում է բացել, թուրք կոչւողները չեն բացում:
Այլ խօսքով՝ Հայաստանը համաձայն է, այսպէս կոչուած «թուրքերը» ոչ: Ուրիշ խօսքով՝ Հայաստանը խաղաղասէր է եւ ցանկանում է բարի դրացիական կապեր հաստատել, իսկ «թուրքիա» անունով ճանաչուած զանգուածը՝ ոչ: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ Հայաստանը կառուցողական է, իսկ այսպէս ասած «թուրքիա»ն՝ սադրիչ, գրգրիչ:



> մի բան նկատել եմ, որ սփիւռքի մեծ մասը դէմ է սահմանի բացմանը, որովհետեւ նրանց վրա մեծ ազդեցութիւն ունի ՀՅԴ-ն, որն իր հերթին անմարդկային կոչեր է անում Թուրքիոյ յասարակութեան:
> Այս հարցի շուրջ Դինքն էր լաւ խօսում:


Եթէ նկատմանդ տեսադաշտում ընկնում է Պանդուխտը, ապա չարաչար սխալւում ես, քանզի այս շարաանում իմ արձանաագրած առաջի տողում գրում է նա.« առողջութեան համար լաւ կը լինի դռների եւ պատուհանների բացումը»
Ես գտնում եմ Հայաստանի հասարկութեան շարքերում շատերին, որոնք ինձ նման դաշնակցական չեն, բայց մտածում են ինձ պէս: Հ. Յ . Դ. ոչ մի անմարդկային կոչ չի անի, նամանաւանդ թուրք հասարակութեան ուղղուած: Անհեթեթ խօսքդ ապացուցի: Հ.Յ.Դ. կուսակցութիւնը թուրք ժողովուրդի զրուցակիցը չի կարող լինել, եթէ լինի իսկ, կարող է զրուցել եւ կոչ անել Հայաստանի եւ թուրքիայում ապրող հայ ժողովուրդի օգտին: Մինչ այսօր չեմ լսել եւ տեսել որեւէ կոչ Հ.Յ.Դ.ի կողմից արուած եւ ուղղուած թուրք ժողովուրդին: Կոչեր եղել են պետութեանը, դեսպանատներին, բայց ոչ մի անմարդկային միտք չի եղել: Թէ սխալ եմ՝ ճշտիր:
Դինքի անունը յիշատակելդ, առանց նրա խօսքին՝ ասում է ոչինչ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Սահմանը բացուելէ ետք կխօսենք Պանդուխտ եղբայր, իսկ մինջ այդ ես կհեռանամ այս նիւթէն եւ կխուսափիմ որեւէ պատասխան տալ, որեւէ մէկին հայ-թուրքական հարաբերութեան հետ կապուած:
Ցտեսութիւն բարէկամ:

----------


## Array

Մի բան , ուղղակի այդ միտքը շատ հանդիպեց ինձ վերջերս. ասում եք այքան մարդ չունենք, որ մի բան էլ հող պետք լինի, իսկ չե՞ք մտածել մակեդոնացիները, հռոմեացիները, մոնղոլները, գերմանացիները վերջիվերջո , ի՞նչ է, նրանք այդքան շատ է՞ին, որ իրենց ամբողջ աշխարհն էր պետք ապրելու համար,որ փորձում էին գրավել; Հողը, բացի ապրելու վայր լինելուց,նաև փող է. ինչքան շատ հող ունեցար, այնքան ավելի շատ հնարավորություններ ունես հարստանալու; Բացի դրանից, մեր սահմանների դիրքն այսօր չափազանց մեծ վտանգ է ներկայացնում մեզ համար; Պատերազմի դեպքում թշնամին 2-3 ժամվա ընդհացքում(ինչպես ասել է Նժդեհը) կարող է Գյումրին,Երևանն ու Սյունիքը  բաժանել միմյանցից։

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Այսօր կարդացի հետաքրքիր մի հայտարարություն, խնդրեմ ներկայացնեմ Ձեզ այն `




> Օրերս Կեսարիայում Թուրքիայի պատմական ընկերության նախագահ Յուսուֆ Հալաչօղլուի՝ «Քրդերն ունեն թուրքմենական, իսկ քուրդ ալավիները՝ հայկական ծագում, TIKKO-ի եւ PKK-ի պես ահաբեկչական կազմակերպությունների շարքերում, ովքեր ձգտում են մասնատել երկիրը, մեծ թիվ են կազմում քրդացած հայերը» հայտարարությունը մեծ արձագանքի ու հակազդեցության է արժանացել: Բազմաթիվ թուրք մտավորականներ, հասարակական եւ քաղաքական գործիչներ իրենց երկրի վարչապետից պահանջել էին պաշտոնազրկել պատմաբանին: 
>      Աս հայտարարությունը միանշանակ չի ընկալվել նաեւ աշխարհի պատմագիտական շրջանակներում, այդ թվում եւ՝ Հայաստանի: 
> 
> 
> Սակայն, առկա պատմագիտական աշխատությունները, հնէաբանական պեղումները եւ ծագումնաբանական վերլուծությունները հավաստում են, որ թուրք պատմաբանը ճիշտ է: Թե որքանով են քրդացած հայերը մասնակցում վերոնշյալ ահաբեկչական կազմակերպությունների գործունեությանը, ասել չենք կարող, սակայն ինչպես նշել էր Հալաչօղլուն՝ «1936-37թթ. Թուրքական պետությունը տուն առ տուն բացահայտել էր կրոնափոխ հայերին եւ կազմել նրանց ցանկը»: Ըստ հավաստի աղբյուրների, այդ ցանկը ոչ թե 100 հազար, այլ ավելի շատ թվով կրոնափոխ հայերի է ներառում: Թուրքական  համապատասխան շրջանակները լավ գիտեն, որ կրոնափոխ եւ ազգափոխ հայերի թիվը ներկայիս Թուրքիայում անցնում է 8 մլն-ի սահմանը: Հայ Արիական Միաբանությունը  պնդում է, որ սա էլ դեռ քրդացած եւ թրքացած հայերի վերջնական ճշգրտված թիվը չէ: 
>       Կոչ ենք անում ՀՀ իշխանություններին եւ համայն  հայությանը՝ այս հանգամանքն ընդունել ի գիտություն եւ, ըստ այդմ էլ, վարել նաեւ արտաքին քաղաքականություն՝ ներառելով եւ պաշտպանելով բոլո’ր հայերի շահերը:
>       Հայ Արիական Միաբանությունը հայտարարում է, որ պատրաստ է աջակցելու ու պաշտպանել բոլոր քրդացած ու թրքացած հայերի շահերը, ովքեր համարձակություն եւ ցանկություն կունենան՝ բացահայտել իրենց ազգությունը: Եվ թող «Մենք բոլորս հայ ենք, մենք բոլորս Հրանտ Դինք ենք» կարգախոսը ուժ տա նրանց:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Տաճկացած թրքացած քրդացած ի հարկէ շատ կան: Հազիւ յիշում են իրանց հայկեան արմատը: Սակայն նրանք տարտղնուած են, բացի համշէնցիներից, որոնք խմբովին ապրում են իրենց հովիտներում: 
Այնումենայնիւ, հալաջողլուի նպատակը նուաստացնել է քրդական ազատագրական շարժումը, որ քրդական է, չի կարելի ուրանալ:
թուրքիա կոչուած երկրում «դու հայ ես» նախադասութիւնը հայհոյանք է: Այնպէս որ հալաջողլու էֆենդին հայհոյում է քրդերին եւ քուրդ ալեւիներին, pkkին:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

http://www.aztagdaily.com/Archive/27...html/page4.htm
«Աբդուլլահ Գիւլի ընտրութիւնը բեկում չի ստեղծի Հայաստան-թուրքիա յարաբերութիւնում» Թաթուլ Յակոբեանի գրիչով:

----------


## dvgray

> http://www.aztagdaily.com/Archive/27...html/page4.htm
> «Աբդուլլահ Գիւլի ընտրութիւնը բեկում չի ստեղծի Հայաստան-թուրքիա յարաբերութիւնում» Թաթուլ Յակոբեանի գրիչով:


Բավականին ոչինչ չասող,  թռուցիկ անդրադարձ է թեմային: Թաթուլ Հակոբյանը ժամանակին լավ լուսաբանում էր հայ-վրացական հարաբերությունները և մասնավորապես Ջավախքի վերաբերվող նյութերը "Ազգ"-ում: Իսկ սա... եթե  անցել է հայ-թուրքական հարցերի լուսաբանմանը, ապա հլա դեռ շաաա՜՜՜տ թույլ է: 

Հ.Գ. Կարելի է հասկանալ ժուռնալիստին: Թեժ ամառ է, ու փող ում ասես պետք չէ :Smile: :

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Բավականին ոչինչ չասող,  թռուցիկ անդրադարձ է թեմային: Թաթուլ Հակոբյանը ժամանակին լավ լուսաբանում էր հայ-վրացական հարաբերությունները և մասնավորապես Ջավախքի վերաբերվող նյութերը "Ազգ"-ում: Իսկ սա... եթե  անցել է հայ-թուրքական հարցերի լուսաբանմանը, ապա հլա դեռ շաաա՜՜՜տ թույլ է: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կարելի է հասկանալ ժուռնալիստին: Թեժ ամառ է, ու *փող ում ասես պետք չէ*:


Հասկանալի է. Dvgray

----------


## Պանդուխտ

http://www.aztagdaily.com/Archive/10...html/page4.htm

ազեր կոչեցեալները նոյն թուրքերն են: հայ-թուրք խնդիրներին նուիրուած այս շարանում, Թաթուլ Յակոբեանի գիրը արձագանգ կը հանդիսէ Բագաւանում (այժմ Բագու) կուտակուած թուրքերի վայնասունին:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Ես գտնում եմ, որ Թուրքիայի սահմանի բացումը ոչ մի վնաս չի տա Հայաստանին: Օգուտն էլ այն կլինի, որ տնտեսությունը արևմուտքում ինչ-որ չափով կաճի:
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, բացել սահմանը, թե՞ ավանդուկթի համաձայն փակ պահել:






> Նախ բացել կարող է նա ով փակել է այն: 
> Այսինքն դա մեր որոշելիքը չի: 
> Եվ հետո զարգացողը առանց սահմանի էլ կզարգանա, իսկ չզարգացողը հազար հատ սահման ու ծով էլ ունենա չի զարգանա:


Բոլոր սխալ հասկացողութիւնը, թիւրիմացութիւնը այստեղէն կուգայ. ամէն ինչի մէջ հայի մեղքը փնտրել:
Ժողովուրդ, կարելի նաեւ ուրիշի մեղքով պատժուել: Ամէն ինչում մենքզմեզ չմեղադրենք:

----------


## Artgeo

Սեպտեմբերի 6-ին կկայանա Ս. Սարգսյանի և Ա. Գյուլի հանդիպումը։ Ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեք այս հանդիպումից; Ի՞նչ որոշումներ կընդունվեն և ինչի՞ շուրջ կլինեն բանակցությունները։

Հ.Գ. Մարդասպանը էլի թերթիկո՞վ ա խոսելու  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Սեպտեմբերի 6-ին կկայանա Ս. Սարգսյանի և Ա. Գյուլի հանդիպումը։ Ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեք այս հանդիպումից; Ի՞նչ որոշումներ կընդունվեն և ինչի՞ շուրջ կլինեն բանակցությունները։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մարդասպանը էլի թերթիկո՞վ ա խոսելու


Չէ, դժվար, էս անգամ մի բան կմտածեն :Think:  Երևի ականջակալներ կդնի, որ խոսեն, ինքն էլ կրկնի:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ հետևանքներ կունենա... ճիշտն աած` որևէ էական փոփոխություն մեր երկրների հարաբերությունների միջև մոտ ժամանակներում չեմ ակնկալում, բայց էս երևույթն ինձ համար դրական բնույթ ունի... ինչ-որ լավ բան տեսնում եմ մեջը, մենք եղանք էս իրավիճակի տերը, դա կարևոր էր, մնում է էստեղ ամեն բան կարգին, խաղաղ անցնի, շարունակության համար թուրքերն են պատասխանատու, լավ է, որ էս անգամ «անհարմար» դրության մեջ հայտնվում են իրենք, ոչ թե մենք, թող կողմնորոշվեն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դիք Չեյնին էլ Ադրբեջանում է, սա էլ շատ կարևոր հանգամանք է…բայց ջերմացում կանխատեսում եմ, ափսոս մեր ժողովուրդը դրանից կարող է չօգտվի

----------


## Nasha

Հետաքրքիր զգացողություն ա առաջացել մոտս, ես կասեյի հակասական, համ ուզում եմ, որ լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատվեն Թուրքիայի հետ, սահմանները բացվեն, մենք էլ գնանք Արևմտյան Հայաստանը անարգել, հանգիստ տեսնենք, գանք, բայց մի բան խանգարում ա լիարժեք ընկալել այս փատը, էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ուղեղս ուզում ա սահմանների բացում, լավ հարաբերությունների հաստատում, բայց սիրտս դեմ ա դրան :Think: 
Ինձ թվումա շատերի մոտ ա էսպես

----------


## Kuk

> Հետաքրքիր զգացողություն ա առաջացել մոտս, ես կասեյի հակասական, համ ուզում եմ, որ լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատվեն Թուրքիայի հետ, սահմանները բացվեն, մենք էլ գնանք Արևմտյան Հայաստանը անարգել, հանգիստ տեսնենք, գանք, բայց մի բան խանգարում ա լիարժեք ընկալել այս փատը, էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ուղեղս ուզում ա սահմանների բացում, լավ հարաբերությունների հաստատում, բայց սիրտս դեմ ա դրան
> Ինձ թվումա շատերի մոտ ա էսպես


Պետք չի ցեղասպանության հարցը կապել սահմանի հետ: Դրանք տարբեր ու միմյանց հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող երևույթներ են: Սահմանի բացումը շատ կարևոր ու օգտակար է Հ.Հ.-ի համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սուբյեկտիվորեն ակնկալիքներ բոլորս էլ ունենք:  Բայց կոնկրետ բաների մասին խոսելը երևի շուտ է: Սպասենք համ հայկական, համ էլ թուրքական պաշտոնական հաղորդագրություններին, հանդիպումից հետո: Այդ ժամանակ շատ բան պարզ կլինի:

----------


## Grieg

կարծում եմ այս դեպքի համար ա ասված ..
_Որտեղ կլինի դիակ, այնտեղ կհավաքվեն արծիվները_  (Лук. 17:37).

----------


## Elmo

Սա առաջին քայլն է՝ ամենադժվարը: Մեր նախագահը համագործակցության ձեռք մեկնեց և այն չմնաց օդում: Եթե ամեն ինչ լավ ընթանա, արագ-արագ կմոտենանք Թուրքիայի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների զարգացմանն ու սահմանի բացմանը:
Իսկ ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը՝ այո առանձին հարց է, բայց էլի կարծում եմ, որ նորմալ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություննների պայմաններում, ճանաչման գործըթացը  ավելի արագ կընթանա:

----------


## Philosopher

Գյուլի գալը վիթխարի դրական երևույթ է: Գյուլն էլ ա մարդ, ժողովուրդ, ու նույնիսկ ես կասկածներ ունեմ, որ թուրքերն էլ են մարդ, գիտե՞ք, զարմանալի ա, բայց մարդ են: Էլ խնդիրը ո՞րն ա: Կյանք :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ ես ակնկալում եմ, որ սահմանը կբացվի, հետո մեզ քսի կտան վրացիների վրա, վրացական սահմանը կփակվի, հետո ազերիներին քսի կտան մեր վրա ու էդ ժամանակ թուրքիայի սահմանն էլ կփակվի, հետո կտենան, որ մեկա էս հայերը սատկողը չեն ու բոլոր սահմանները կբացեն:

Happy end  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> Գյուլն էլ ա մարդ, ժողովուրդ, ու նույնիսկ ես կասկածներ ունեմ, որ թուրքերն էլ են մարդ, գիտե՞ք, զարմանալի ա, բայց մարդ են: Էլ խնդիրը ո՞րն ա: Կյանք


Էս աշխարհում երևի միայն հայ-քրիստոնեան մարդ չի:
Ով ոնց ուզենա կսպանի, կմորթի, փողոցում կգնդակահարի և դրանից որևէ *քաղաքական հետևանքներ չի բխի*:

----------


## Philosopher

> Էս աշխարհում երևի միայն հայ-քրիստոնեան մարդ չի:
> Ով ոնց ուզենա կսպանի, կմորթի, փողոցում կգնդակահարի և դրանից որևէ *քաղաքական հետևանքներ չի բխի*:


Բխելը կբխի, կարևորը բխածը բխած լինի :Smile:

----------


## Koms

Այս այցը պատկերացնում եմ որպես բարոյա-հոգեբանական երեվույթ. մի քայլ`  անլիարժեքության բարդույթից վերջապես ազատվելու ճանապարհին /գենոցիդի ենթարկված ազգ/,..

----------


## Marduk

> Բխելը կբխի


Ոչ էլ թե կբխի:
Ասորիներ համարյա չկան, ո՞վ է հիշում:
Ինձ թվում է սա քրիստոնեության ագոնիան է որպես կրոն:  
Երևի պետք է ժամանակին պարսիկների պես իսլամ ընդունած լինեինք

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ էլ թե կբխի:
> Ասորիներ համարյա չկան, ո՞վ է հիշում:
> Ինձ թվում է սա քրիստոնեության ագոնիան է որպես կրոն:  
> Երևի պետք է ժամանակին պարսիկների պես իսլամ ընդունած լինեինք


Մարդուկ ջան ուշ չի, ընդունի: Համ էլ առաջին քայլը կատարծ կլինես ազգի փրկության ճանապարհին:

----------


## Marduk

> Մարդուկ ջան ուշ չի, ընդունի: Համ էլ առաջին քայլը կատարծ կլինես ազգի փրկության ճանապարհին:


Կմտածենք: Այդ ուղղությամբ աշխատանքներ գնում են արդեն: Օրինակ Ղորանն է հայերեն թարգմանվել:
Ուղղակի այնտեղ մի քանի նյուանսներ կա:
Օրինակ իսլամի որ ճյուղավորումն է ավելի շահավետ: 
Շիականը, սյունիականը կամ նույնիսկ ալեվիականը:
Հետո օրինակ եվրոպական մասոնությունը մի հետաքրքիր պռոեկտ փորձարկեց Ստամբուլում, երբ բոլորը գոռում էին «մենք բոլորս հայ ենք» ...:
Պետք է տեսնել որն է արդյունավետ ու կայուն էքսպանսիվ տեսակ:  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Պետք է էսպանսիվ ու էներգետիկ տեսակ որպեսզի չկրկնվի «քրիստոնեա»-լիբերաստական ինքնասպանվող տեսակի պատմությունը:
Դրանից հետո նոր կփակվի «քրիստոնեական հայաստան» պռոեկտը, որպես սնանկացած:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կմտածենք: Այդ ուղղությամբ աշխատանքներ գնում են արդեն: Օրինակ Ղորանն է հայերեն թարգմանվել:
> Ուղղակի այնտեղ մի քանի նյուանսներ կա:
> Օրինակ իսլամի որ ճյուղավորումն է ավելի շահավետ: 
> Շիականը, սյունիականը կամ նույնիսկ ալեվիականը:
> Հետո օրինակ եվրոպական մասոնությունը մի հետաքրքիր պռոեկտ փորձարկեց Ստամբուլում, երբ բոլորը գոռում էին «մենք բոլորս հայ ենք» ...:
> Պետք է տեսնել որն է արդյունավետ ու կայուն էքսպանսիվ տեսակ:   
> Պետք է էսպանսիվ ու էներգետիկ տեսակ որպեսզի չկրկնվի «քրիստոնեա»-լիբերաստական ինքնասպանվող տեսակի պատմությունը:
> Դրանից հետո նոր կփակվի «քրիստոնեական հայաստան» պռոեկտը, որպես սնանկացած:


Ստեղ կփակվի, մի տեղ Ավստրալիայում, ապահով, կբացենք: 
Բհավատ Գիտտան էլ է թարգմանվել հայերեն, կրիշնայություն չընդունե՞ն: 
Իսկ եթե իսլամ, առաջարկում եմ շառից փորձանքից հեռու Զագեզուր, Եղեգնաձոր մարզերում շիա, Արարատ, Արագածոտն մարզերում սյունի, մնացածում, ով ոնց ուզի: 
Իսկ իսլամ ընդունելու ճանապարհին առաջին լուջր քայլը արել է ՌՔ-ն, որին խաչակնքվելուց այդպես էլ ոչ մեկը չտեսավ, ու որը երկրի նախագահի պաշտոնը դարձրեց սուլթանի կամ խալիֆի գործ:

----------


## Marduk

> Ստեղ կփակվի, մի տեղ Ավստրալիայում, ապահով, կբացենք:


Որտեղ ուզում եք բացեք: Առաջարկում եմ Գլենդելում: Մենակ թե այս սուրբ Լեռներում չլինի, ու ոչ էլ Արարատի ֆոնի վրա: Ամեն անցող դարձող իրավունք չունի Արարատի ֆոնի վրա նկարվելու ու խաշ ուտելու:




> Բհավատ Գիտտան էլ է թարգմանվել հայերեն, կրիշնայություն չընդունե՞ն:


Կարևորը էքսպանսիվ ու դինամիկ տեսակ լինի այլ ոչ թե կյանքից հոնգած:




> Իսկ իսլամ ընդունելու ճանապարհին առաջին լուջր քայլը արել է ՌՔ-ն, որին խաչակնքվելուց այդպես էլ ոչ մեկը չտեսավ, ու որը երկրի նախագահի պաշտոնը դարձրեց սուլթանի կամ խալիֆի գործ:


Դե կարելի է ասել որ ՌՔ-ն   հասկացել է պատմական պահի թելադրանքը

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց



> Իսկ եթե իսլամ, առաջարկում եմ շառից փորձանքից հեռու Զագեզուր, Եղեգնաձոր մարզերում շիա, Արարատ, Արագածոտն մարզերում սյունի, մնացածում, ով ոնց ուզի:


Պետք չէ կիսկսել
Պետք է միավորել
Օրինակ ալևիականով




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alevi

----------


## Երևան Ջան

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում կարող է մի օր Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան շատ լավ քաղաքական կապերի մեջ լինեն:
Կընդունե՞ք դուք այդ փաստը

----------


## Katka

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում կարող է մի օր Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան շատ լավ քաղաքական կապերի մեջ լինեն:
> Կընդունե՞ք դուք այդ փաստը


Չգիտեմ, կարճաժամկետում հնարավոր է, երկարաժամկետում մի փոքր կասկածում եմ: 
ԿԱրծում եմ Գյուլի գալը առաջքայլ է, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի չեմ կարում ստերեոտիպներիս վերջ տալ :Sad:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> Չգիտեմ, կարճաժամկետում հնարավոր է, երկարաժամկետում մի փոքր կասկածում եմ: 
> ԿԱրծում եմ Գյուլի գալը առաջքայլ է, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի չեմ կարում ստերեոտիպներիս վերջ տալ


Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում կլինի մի պայծառ օր երբ Թուրքիան կընդունի 1915 թ, Ապրիլի 24 կատարվածը
Եթե թեմայից դուրս է կներեք  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեմ, կարճաժամկետում հնարավոր է, երկարաժամկետում մի փոքր կասկածում եմ: 
> ԿԱրծում եմ Գյուլի գալը առաջքայլ է, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի չեմ կարում ստերեոտիպներիս վերջ տալ


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ որ հակառակը - կարճաժամկետում կասկածելի է, իսկ երկարաժամկետում անխուսափելի

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում կլինի մի պայծառ օր երբ Թուրքիան կընդունի 1915 թ, Ապրիլի 24 կատարվածը
> Եթե թեմայից դուրս է կներեք


Կընդունի թե ոչ, չգիտեմ, բայց մի պայծառ օր Թուրքիայի նախագահը հաստատ ծաղիկներ կդնի զոհերի հուշարձանին: Ու դրա նրան կստիպի անել հենց թուրք հասարակությունը: 

Կամ էլ ինձ տարել ա:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> ժ
> 
> Կընդունի թե ոչ, չգիտեմ, բայց մի պայծառ օր Թուրքիայի նախագահը հաստատ ծաղիկներ կդնի զոհերի հուշարձանին: Ու դրա նրան կստիպի անել հենց թուրք հասարակությունը: 
> 
> Կամ էլ ինձ տարել ա:


ինչու՞ թուրք հասարակությունը պետք է նման բան ստիպի նրան անել

----------


## Katka

> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ որ հակառակը - կարճաժամկետում կասկածելի է, իսկ երկարաժամկետում անխուսափելի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Կընդունի թե ոչ, չգիտեմ, բայց մի պայծառ օր Թուրքիայի նախագահը հաստատ ծաղիկներ կդնի զոհերի հուշարձանին: Ու դրա նրան կստիպի անել հենց թուրք հասարակությունը: 
> 
> Կամ էլ ինձ տարել ա:


Երկարաժեմկետում ունենք հարցեր, որ չենք կարողանալու անտեսել, իսկ կարճաժամկետում աչքներս փակել հնարվոր է :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Կամ էլ ինձ տարել ա:


Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ...
Բայց եթե տարել ա, ուրեմն ճիշտ նույն ձևի ինձ էլ  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինչու՞ թուրք հասարակությունը պետք է նման բան ստիպի նրան անել


դա վկայում է հասարակության հասունության ու քաղաքակրթվածության մասին

պետք է թե ոչ, հարցի մի կողմն է, ու կարիք չկա կոնկրետ օգուտ փնտրել, թուրք հասարակությունը ուղղակի կցանկանա ազատվել այդ բեռից 

հետո էլ զուտ պրակտիկորեն, կարծես թե ցանկանում են եվրոպական ընտանիքի մաս կազմել, ուրեմն թուրքերը իրենք էլ պիտի վստահ լինեն, որ համապատասխանում են եվրոռեմոնտի ստանդարտներին

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց



> Երկարաժեմկետում ունենք հարցեր, որ չենք կարողանալու անտեսել, իսկ կարճաժամկետում աչքներս փակել հնարվոր է


օրինա՞կ

----------


## Հայկօ

Թուրք հասարակությունը կստիպի ծաղիկ դնել, որպեսզի իրենք կյանքի հետ անհամատեղելի բարոյական վնասվածքներ չստանան:

Հ.Գ. Ձեզ ուր ա՞ տարել, ես էլ եմ գալիս...

----------


## Koms

> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում կլինի մի պայծառ օր երբ Թուրքիան կընդունի 1915 թ, Ապրիլի 24 կատարվածը


Հիշեցի` "Խաթաբալադայում" մի հանճարեղ ֆրազա կա`ներկայացման հերոսը անկեղծության պահին հանկարծ հարցնում է. "արա, կարող ա ես մեռել եմ` ինձ չեք ասում, հա?",.. :Cool:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Կամ էլ ինձ տարել ա:


Չի տարել  :Smile:  մի օր տենց էլ լինելու ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինչու՞ թուրք հասարակությունը պետք է նման բան ստիպի նրան անել


Հասարակության համար պարտադիր է իմանալ իր ճշմարտությունը իր պատմության մասին, այսինքն օբյեկտիվ պատմություն, առանց "հերոսապատումների", քանի որ դա անհրաժեշտ է առողջ հասարակություն կառուցելու համար, որքան էլ որ առը լինի ճշմարտությունը…Պատմությունը գիտություն է և այն կախված չէ մեծամասնության ցանկությունից… պատմությունը քվեարկությամբ չեն ընդունում… ինչքան էլ ճշմարտությունից փախչես մի օր երեսին ես նայելու…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ ես ակնկալում եմ, որ սահմանը կբացվի, հետո մեզ քսի կտան վրացիների վրա, վրացական սահմանը կփակվի, հետո ազերիներին քսի կտան մեր վրա ու էդ ժամանակ թուրքիայի սահմանն էլ կփակվի, հետո կտենան, որ մեկա էս հայերը սատկողը չեն ու բոլոր սահմանները կբացեն:
> 
> Happy end


 Հեփի էնդը սպանեցցց  :LOL:  
Էտքան բան որ լինի, Հայաստանը կտեղափոխվի մի ուրիշ երկիր, եթե ի հարկե կարողանա փախնել  :Think:   Բայց չեմ կարծում որ թուրքերի հետ լավանալուց, վրացիների հետ վատանան, մեկ է, ռուսական բեռների մի մասը այնտեղով կգա: Համ էլ, դա շուտ եղող բան չի:
Բայց երբեք չհավատաք, որ թուրքիայի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ կլինեն: քանի Ղարաբաղը մերն է, ու իրանք պաշտպանում են ազերիներին, մեր հարաբերությունները լավ լինել չեն կարող:
Բայց դե կապ չունի, լավ հարաբերություններից կարող է ոչմի օգուտ չլինի, բայց վատից հաստատ չի լինի  :Smile: 
Համ էլ ինչ եք ուրախանում, որ սահմանը բացվելու է՞՞՞ Ուզում եք թուրքական ապրանքները վերջնականապես ողողեն մեր շուկան, վերացնեն վերջին տեղական արտադրողներին՞՞՞

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Սեպտեմբերի 6-ին կկայանա Ս. Սարգսյանի և Ա. Գյուլի հանդիպումը։ Ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեք այս հանդիպումից; Ի՞նչ որոշումներ կընդունվեն և ինչի՞ շուրջ կլինեն բանակցությունները։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մարդասպանը էլի թերթիկո՞վ ա խոսելու


Պարոն Աբդուլահ Գյուլին մաղթում եմ բարի եւ ապահով ժամանց։

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարդացեք Վարդան Հարությունյանի հարցազրույցը day.az թերթի հետ։
«Серж Саркисян решил сделать оригинальный шаг, пригласив президента Турции в Армению, чтобы показаться миру миротворцем»

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Պարոն Աբդուլահ Գյուլին *մաղթում եմ բարի* եւ ապահով *ժամանց*։


Ուզում ես ասես, որ Թուրքիայի «սբորնին» մերոնց կրի՞: :LOL: 
Չէ, թող ապահով լինի *ժամանցը*, բայց՝ ոչ բարի… :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> «Դաշնակցության պահվածքը ոչ մի հարցում չենք ողջունել: Իսկ նրանք թուրքերի հետ հարաբերվելու առումով հին պատմություն ունեն: Մեզ՝ հնչակյաններիս համար տարօրինակ է, որ 17 տարի բոլոր տիպի ագրեսիաների օգտագործումից, Հայաստանի նկատմամբ 17 տարի շրջափակումից հետո, ՀՀ նախագահը հրավիրում է թուրք նախագահին: *Սա մեզ համար կապիտուլյացիայի դրսեւորում է:* Մենք՝ որպես ազգ, պետություն, 17 տարվա պայքարից հետո ցույց տվեցինք, որ պատրաստ չենք պայքարելու»:


http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/society/46725/view

Պարզ ու կոնկրետ
Հնչակներին հարգեցի

----------


## Ձայնալար

> http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/society/46725/view
> 
> Պարզ ու կոնկրետ
> Հնչակներին հարգեցի


Առաջարկում եմ փակել բոլոր սահմաններն ու պայքարել :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ինչ պայքարի մասին է խոսքը՝ պայքար հանուն փակ սահմանների՞: Քանի դեռ պարզ չէ, թե հայերից ինչ են պահանջելու սահմանը բացելու դիմաց, պարզ չէ նաև պահանջելու են, թե ոչ, ինչպես նաև բացվելու է սահմանը, թե՞ ոչ, անիմաստ եմ համարում նման հայտարարություններ անելը: Եթե կարող եք բացատրեք, թե կոնկրետ ինչ պայքարի մասին է խոսքը և ինչպես է համատեղ ֆուտբոլ նայելը ազդում այդ պայքարի վրա:

----------


## Marduk

> Քանի դեռ պարզ չէ, թե հայերից ինչ են պահանջելու սահմանը բացելու դիմաց, պարզ չէ նաև պահանջելու են, թե ոչ, ինչպես նաև բացվելու է սահմանը, թե՞ ոչ, անիմաստ եմ համարում նման հայտարարություններ անելը:


Իսկ դու վստահ ես որ մեզ երբևիցե կասեն թե Թուրքիան ինչ նախապայմաններ է դնում:
Շատ հանգիստ կարող են Ռուբենտրոպ-Մոլոտով պակտի նման մի փակ գաղտնի բան կնքեն որ հետո կանեն կպրծնեն նոր կիմանանք ինչ արեցին:

Օրինակ ասում են թե լինում են գաղտնի հանդիպումներ: Ինչ է՞ դա նշանակում, որ մեզնից ինչ որ բան են ուզում թաքցնել:  

Իսկ պայքար իրականում չկար ճիշտ ես: Պայքարը էն կլիներ որ Հայաստանը դատի տար Թուրքիային տնտեսական վնասներ հասցնելու համար: 
Գոնե մի քիչ ներվերի վրա խաղալու համար:
Իսկ փակ սահմանների պայմաններում, առանց դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների մարդուն հրավիրել Հայաստան ես կասեմ դա պարզագույն հոգեբանական պռովակացիա է: Շատ ցածր մակարդակի:

Վստահ եմ որ Գյուլի մոտ անձնական զզվանք կլինի Հայաստանի հանդեպ այս բոլորից հետո, որովհետև փաստացի *իրեն ստիպեցին* գալ Հայաստան:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

ի՞նչ եք կարծում հայ հասարակությունը իրեն ինչպես կպահի հանդիպման ժամանակ
Կլինե՞ն անսպասելի ինչ որ տհաճ պահեր խաղի ժամանակ

----------


## Marduk

թուրքերեն հայհոյանք հաստատ կլինի  :LOL:   :LOL: 

Հուսամ Գյուլը կլսի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> քանի Ղարաբաղը մերն է, ու իրանք պաշտպանում են ազերիներին, մեր հարաբերությունները լավ լինել չեն կարող:


Չի ասվի: Հյուսիային Կիպրոսը թուրքերը գրավել են, բայց Հունաստանի ու Թուրքիայի հարաբերությունները նորմալ են: Պաղեստինում հրաները արաբների հոգին հանում են, բայց Եգիպտոս-Հորդանան-Իսրայել հարաբերությունները նորմալ են: Շատ բան կախված կլինի նրանից, թե ինչ են ուզում մոտ ժամանակներս անել յանկիները կովկասում, որպես ռուսների վրաստանում արածի հակակշիռ:

----------


## Լուսիանա

К визиту, Абдуллы нашего Гюля, в Ереван
 http://day.az/news/armenia/129343.html

----------


## Լեո

> К визиту, Абдуллы нашего Гюля, в Ереван
>  http://day.az/news/armenia/129343.html


Թշնամանքը հայ ժողովրդի հանդեմ այնքան է կուրացրել սրանց (լեզուս չի պտտվում դրանց ազգ անվանել և անվանում տալ), որ իրենց խոսքերում զավեշտից ու ցինիզմից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չես կարողանում գտնել :Bad:  Ախր աշխարհը էնքան հիմար չէ, ինչքան իրենք են, որ հավատա նման ցնդաբանությունների:

Ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ ինքս իմ մեջ հաղթահարել ազերիների նկատմամբ տածած ատելությունն ու զզվանքը :Bad: , միևնույն է չի ստացվում. բավական է կարդամ սրանց կողմից գրված որևէ հոդված կամ լսեմ որևէ հայտարարություն, որպեսզի զզվանքս ավելի մեծ ուժգնությամբ բորբոքվի :Bad: ...

----------


## Լուսիանա

> К визиту, Абдуллы нашего Гюля, в Ереван
> http://day.az/news/armenia/129343.html


Լավ, իրանք հասկացանք, բա մենք ի՞նչ ենք արել, որ անուններս սենց ընկել ա… :Think:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լավ, իրանք հասկացանք, բա մենք ի՞նչ ենք արել, որ անուններս սենց ընկել ա…


Ադրբեջանի հետ կապված ինչ ենք արել?  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Ադրբեջանի հետ կապված ինչ ենք արել?


Հա մի հատ Ղարաբաղ ենք գրավել:  :Smile:

----------


## FutureMan

> Լավ, իրանք հասկացանք, բա մենք ի՞նչ ենք արել, որ անուններս սենց ընկել ա…


Հեչ բան էլ չենք արել, մի քիչ նեղացրել ենք, բառիս տարբեր իմաստներով  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

Նոր ասացին որ ստադիոնում լինելու են թուրք սնայպերներ:
Չգիտեմ գիտեք թե ինչ եղավ թուրքական պառլամենտում երբ մեկը փորձեց կրակել Օզալի վրա:
Սնայպերները մաղեցին ամբողջ պառլամենտը

----------


## Kuk

> *Նոր ասացին որ ստադիոնում լինելու են թուրք սնայպերներ:*
> Չգիտեմ գիտեք թե ինչ եղավ թուրքական պառլամենտում երբ մեկը փորձեց կրակել Օզալի վրա:
> Սնայպերները մաղեցին ամբողջ պառլամենտը


Մարդուկ, էդ ովքե՞ր ասացին :Shok: 

Հ.Գ. :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

հեռուստացոյցով ցույց տվեցին
Գյուլը բռոնեժիլետով է լինելու նստած

----------


## Մտահոգ

> հեռուստացոյցով ցույց տվեցին
> Գյուլը բռոնեժիլետով է լինելու նստած


ում ցույց տվեցին, սնայպերներին թե Գյուլի բռոնեժիլեծիկը՞

----------


## Ծով

Ծիծեռնակաբերդ կգնա՞ ասենք թեկուզ իբրև զոհերի հիշատակին :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ծիծեռնակաբերդ կգնա՞ ասենք թեկուզ իբրև զոհերի հիշատակին


ուտոպիայա , վաղը հաստատ չի գնա…

Էսօր «Հայքում» ,թե «Առավոտում» էր կարդացի մի հոդված ,որ 1993 թվին, երբ ԼՏՊ պետք է գնար Թուրքիայի եսիմ որ նախագահի թաղմանը , Գյուլը դեմ էր հանդես եկել ՝ սաստելով կառավարությունը , իբր « Դուք պետք է սեղմե՞ք նրա ձեռք>> , իսկ վաղը ինքն ա գալու սեղմելու: Սրիկա , աֆերիստ , դիվանագետ են դրանք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ծիծեռնակաբերդ կգնա՞ ասենք թեկուզ իբրև զոհերի հիշատակին


դրանք ինչ-որ սպորտային մրցումների էլ չեն եկել ՀԽՍՀ` պատճառաբանելով, որ ՄՀՀ-ն Ծիծեռնակաբերդի մոտ է գտնվում: Դեմիրճյանն էլ ասել ա` ջհանդամը գաք :Angry2:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայկօ

Սնայպերներ լինելու են: Բայց՝ հայ: Տեղն էլ կարող եմ ասել՝ ստադիոնի մոտ, բարձրում կառուցվող բարձրահարկ, նոր, ալիքաձև շենքի կտուրին: Խնդրում եմ չվիճել՝ հաստատ գիտեմ: Ապարդյուն փորձել եմ այդ շենքի կտուրից ֆուտբոլ նայելու թույլատրվություն ստանալ  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

երեխեք, ինչ էական ա` լինելու է սնայպեր, չի լինելու? ամեն մեկդ մի բան եք պնդում. պարզա, որ բոլորս էլ ինֆորմացիայի մեր աղբյուրը ունենք, բայց չարժի ամեն տեղ ասել, վախի մթնոլորտ է առաջանում
սաղ հեչ` առաջ Հայաստան

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ուզում ես ասես, որ Թուրքիայի «սբորնին» մերոնց կրի՞:
> Չէ, թող ապահով լինի *ժամանցը*, բայց՝ ոչ բարի…


Կարծում եմ հետաքրքիր մրցույթ է լինելու։ Կարծում եմ, որ ուրախությունը երկկողմանի է լինելու։ Ինչ էլ որ լինի, թող բարին լինի։  :Smile: 

Ես մեր թիմի կողմից եմ։ Իսկ ով էլ որ հաղթի, փառքն իրենցն է։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը, խաղամոլի մեկն է, :Smile:  ու մեծ դրամական գումարի վրա գրազ է եկել, որ Հայաստանի թիմն է հաղթելու։ Եթե ես իր հետ գրազ գայի, ապա երեւի թե կրվեյի։  :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

Ժամը քանիսին է՞ (երևանի ժամանակով)։
Մտածում եմ, գնամ թուրքերի կյաբաբնոց, իրենց հետ նայեմ…բայց մի քիչ վախենում եմ։
Քուրդերի կաֆե էլ կա, կտեսնեմ եթե հեռուստացույց ունեն, նրանց մօտ կգնամ։
եթե Евроспорт  հաղորդի, հեշտ կպծնեմ, առանց ադրենալինի։

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ժամը քանիսին է՞ (երևանի ժամանակով)։
> Մտածում եմ, գնամ թուրքերի կյաբաբնոց, իրենց հետ նայեմ…բայց մի քիչ վախենում եմ։
> Քուրդերի կաֆե էլ կա, կտեսնեմ եթե հեռուստացույց ունեն, նրանց մօտ կգնամ։
> եթե Евроспорт  հաղորդի, հեշտ կպծնեմ, առանց ադրենալինի։


Իսկ որպես իմաստասեր անձնավորություն, չե՞ք գնա Թուրքերի մոտից խաղը նայելու։ Միգուցե եւ լավ տեղեկություններ ձեռք բերեք այն մասին, թե Եվրոպա մեկնած Թուրքերն ինչպիսի կարծիք ունեն այս խաղի մասին։ Վախենալ պետք չէ։ :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

Ինձ էլ է հետաքրքիր։ 
Լավ է թուրքերեն չգիտեմ, հասցեյիս ուղղված թաքնված այլանդակ արտահայտությունները չեմ հասկանա (այն ինչ ինքս էլ կասեյի եթե մի անկապ թրքուհի գար մեզ հետ ֆւտբոլ նայելու)։ Մանավանդ  երբ մերոնք տանեն :Hands Up: .

Ժամը քանիսին է՞

----------


## Վարպետ

21.00  :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

Ախ իմացա… ահավոր ուշ է ստացվում։ Մի հատ թուրք ընկեր էլ չունեմ, գնայի նրանց տուն :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց



> Ծիծեռնակաբերդ կգնա՞ ասենք թեկուզ իբրև զոհերի հիշատակին


Ի միջի այլոց, թուրքական մամուլում այդ միտքն արտահայտվել է; 



> В свою очередь обозреватель Turkish Daily News пишет, что Армения не выдвигает в качестве предусловия перед Турцией признание геноцида для установления дипломатических отношений. Президент Серж Саргсян даже говорит о том, что открытие границы "сблизило бы Армению с Европой". "Я не думаю, что Гюль посетит мемориал жертв геноцида, однако если бы он это сделал, история шире открыла бы свои двери", - пишет обозреватель TDN.
> 
> "Турция тем самым сделала бы огромный прыжок вперед, оставляя позади немало шажков. Такой жест не означает принятие самого факта геноцида. Такой жест означал бы, что Гюль осведомлен о нашей общей трагической истории - "и я, как президент Турции, с уважением отношусь к этой памяти". Каким бы значимым такой жест мог бы быть...", - предполагает издание.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ուտոպիայա , վաղը հաստատ չի գնա…
> 
> Էսօր «Հայքում» ,թե «Առավոտում» էր կարդացի մի հոդված ,որ 1993 թվին, երբ ԼՏՊ պետք է գնար Թուրքիայի եսիմ որ նախագահի թաղմանը , Գյուլը դեմ էր հանդես եկել ՝ սաստելով կառավարությունը , իբր « Դուք պետք է սեղմե՞ք նրա ձեռք>> , իսկ վաղը ինքն ա գալու սեղմելու: Սրիկա , աֆերիստ , *դիվանագետ* են դրանք:


այո, այո, դիվանագետ
թե չէ բոլորն էլ սրիկա ու աֆերիստ են, մենակ սրանք չէ
իսկ այն ժամանակ երբ Թանսուն վարչապետ էր, Գյուլը ընդդիմություն էր, ուրեմն պիտի այդպես ասեր, հիմա իշխանություն է, այսպես պիտի անի

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Սնայպերներ լինելու են: Բայց՝ հայ: Տեղն էլ կարող եմ ասել՝ ստադիոնի մոտ, բարձրում կառուցվող բարձրահարկ, նոր, ալիքաձև շենքի կտուրին: Խնդրում եմ չվիճել՝ հաստատ գիտեմ: Ապարդյուն փորձել եմ այդ շենքի կտուրից ֆուտբոլ նայելու թույլատրվություն ստանալ


Այ ձեր տունը շինվի, աշխարհի երրրորդ ամենամեծ բանակն ունեցող երկրի նախագահ ա ֆուտբոլ նայելու, ուզում եք անվտանգությունը չապահովե՞ն:

Պուտինը, որ Երևան էր եկել դաժե լյուկերն էին սվառկա արել: Սնայպերն էլ սաղ քաղաքով մեկ էին նստած, Օպերայի շենք մտնելու համար էլ, նույնսիկ դեպուտատներին ու նախարարներին էին մետալոդեդեկտորի տակով անցկացնում ու ջեբները շմոն էին անում:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Ժամը քանիսին է՞ (երևանի ժամանակով)։
> Մտածում եմ, գնամ թուրքերի կյաբաբնոց, իրենց հետ նայեմ…բայց մի քիչ վախենում եմ։
> Քուրդերի կաֆե էլ կա, կտեսնեմ եթե հեռուստացույց ունեն, նրանց մօտ կգնամ։
> եթե Евроспорт  հաղորդի, հեշտ կպծնեմ, առանց ադրենալինի։


Չվախենաս, ես Գերմանիա-Թուրքիա խաղը նայեցի թուրքական ռեստորանում, ես ու մի հատ ընկեր ու մի 200 թուրք: Լավ էլ Գերմանիային բալետ էինք անում, վերջում էլ մուղամով թռանք: Մի հատ էլ ավտոյի լուսամուտից դուրսը կանգած դիլխոր թուրք երկրպագուներին ձեռքով ֆաք ցույց տվեցքին ու քշեցին հազարի վրա:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Ինձ էլ է հետաքրքիր։ 
> Լավ է թուրքերեն չգիտեմ, հասցեյիս ուղղված թաքնված այլանդակ արտահայտությունները չեմ հասկանա (այն ինչ ինքս էլ կասեյի եթե մի անկապ թրքուհի գար մեզ հետ ֆւտբոլ նայելու)։ Մանավանդ  երբ մերոնք տանեն.
> 
> Ժամը քանիսին է՞


Ես մի հինագ անգամ Թուրքիայում եղել եմ: Հավատա թուրքերի կեսը չգիտի էլ որ հայերի ու թուրքերի մեջ պրոբլեմ կա, մյուս կեսն էլ գիտի որ կա, բայց չգիտի ինչ պրոբլեմ ա, քարտեզի վրա էլ Հայաստանը հազիվ են գտնում: Նենց որ, արխային, հայհոյանք կլինի այնքան, որքան կլիներ ասենք Թուրքիա-Իտալիա խաղի ժամանակ իտալացիների հասցեին: Կամ ասենք շվեցարացիներ: 

Արա, էս ինչ մի հատ երկու հատ համեմատություններ եմ անում:

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Հետաքրքիր է շարքից 




> *ՇԱՌԼ ԱԶՆԱՎՈՒՐԻ ՆԱՄԱԿԸ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻՆ*
> 
> Մեծ հետաքրքությամբ տեղեկացա Թուրքիայի նախագահ պարոն Աբդուլա Գյուլին Երեւան հրավիրելու Ձեր նախաձեռնության մասին` ներկա լինելու 2010թ. ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության ընտրական Հայաստան-Թուրքիա խաղին:
> 
> Ինձ նաեւ հաճելի էր իմանալ, որ Ձեր թուրք գործընկերն ընդունել է Ձեր հրավերը: Հուսով եմ, որ ձեր հանդիպումը կարձանագրի քայլ առաջ` երկու երկրների միջեւ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ուղղությամբ:
> 
> Այս կարեւոր պահին շատ էի ցանկանում լինել Ձեր կողքին, պարոն Նախագահ, բայց ողնաշարիս շրջանում անակնկալ սուր ցավերն ինձ խանգարեցին մեկնել:
> 
> Այսուհանդերձ գիտցեք, պարոն Նախագահ, որ Ձեզ հետ եմ մտքով եւ հոգով:
> ...

----------


## Marduk

Ապրի Շառլը որ չի գնում այդ ցածր շոումենների կողքը նստելու

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապրի Շառլը որ չի գնում այդ ցածր շոումենների կողքը նստելու


Լավ մեկնաբանություն էր: Մարդուկ, Շառլի նամակի բովանդակությանը ծանոթացար: Ոնց որ չի գնում, բայց ջիգյարով ողջունում ա:

----------


## Artgeo

Էս օդանավակայանի կողմերը ապրողները երևի լավ գիտեն, որ արտասահմանից բարձր պաշտոնի հյուր գալու դեպքում, Ծովակալ Իսաակով փողոցի ամբողջ երկայնքով մի հատ հայկական դրոշ են կախում, մի հատ հյուրի երկրի դրոշը, մի հատ հայկակական, մի հատ հյուրինը: Այսօր այդ փողոցով էի անցնում ու զգացի, որ դրոշներ չկան: Զարմացա: Հետո նկատեցի, որ տարբեր տեղեր խումբ-խումբ մարդիկ են կանգնած հայկական և թուրքական դրոշներով: Սկզբում մտածեցի թուրքերն են, բայց թուրքերը ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Հայաստանի դրոշի հետ: Ենթադրեցի, որ երևի դաշնակներն են, հենց Գյուլը գա, նավթ են լցնելու ու վառեն: Չէ, իրենց չէ, թուրքական դրոշները: Ավելի ուշադիր նայելուց հետո նկատեցի, որ դրոշը թուրքական չի, դաշնակցական ա: 
Ի դեպ, չեմ կարծում, որ Գյուլը ավելի ուշադիր կհասցնի նայել:

----------


## Elmo

> Էս օդանավակայանի կողմերը ապրողները երևի լավ գիտեն, որ արտասահմանից բարձր պաշտոնի հյուր գալու դեպքում, Ծովակալ Իսաակով փողոցի ամբողջ երկայնքով մի հատ հայկական դրոշ են կախում, մի հատ հյուրի երկրի դրոշը, մի հատ հայկակական, մի հատ հյուրինը: Այսօր այդ փողոցով էի անցնում ու զգացի, որ դրոշներ չկան: Զարմացա: Հետո նկատեցի, որ տարբեր տեղեր խումբ-խումբ մարդիկ են կանգնած հայկական և թուրքական դրոշներով: Սկզբում մտածեցի թուրքերն են, բայց թուրքերը ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Հայաստանի դրոշի հետ: Ենթադրեցի, որ երևի դաշնակներն են, հենց Գյուլը գա, նավթ են լցնելու ու վառեն: Չէ, իրենց չէ, թուրքական դրոշները: Ավելի ուշադիր նայելուց հետո նկատեցի, որ դրոշը թուրքական չի, դաշնակցական ա: 
> Ի դեպ, չեմ կարծում, որ Գյուլը ավելի ուշադիր կհասնի նայել:


Բա տենում է՞ս դրանց: Չեն վառի Արթ ջան եթե վառեն «Դինգոն Կսատկացնի»:

----------


## Artgeo

Ասա ով է քո ԶԼՄ-ն, ասեմ ով ես դու...

----------


## Տատ

> Մի հատ էլ ավտոյի լուսամուտից դուրսը կանգած դիլխոր թուրք երկրպագուներին ձեռքով ֆաք ցույց տվեցքին ու քշեցին հազարի վրա


Ուրախացրեցիր, Տրիբուն։  :Hands Up:  :Ok: 
Բայց մեր քաղաքը փոքր է, բռնելու են, պոչս կտրեն, համ էլ ընտանիքս խայտառակ կլինի։ :Sad: 

Երևի գնամ քրդերի մոտ, շատ եմ ուզում նայել, գոնե սկիզբը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրախացրեցիր, Տրիբուն։ 
> Բայց մեր քաղաքը փոքր է, բռնելու են, պոչս կտրեն, համ էլ ընտանիքս խայտառակ կլինի։
> 
> Երևի գնամ քրդերի մոտ, շատ եմ ուզում նայել, գոնե սկիզբը


Ծախած խաղա, հազար տոկոս…

Արա էս Սերժը ի՞նչի Գյուլին յանիմ կանչեց Երևան: Որ չկանչեր հիմա սենց վիճակ չէր լինի: Սերժը կանչել ա հատուկ, որ ծախի խաղը: Էլի տալիքներ ունի Մոնտե-Կառլո, ֆուտբոլիստների հաշվին ա ուզում փագի:

----------


## Kuk

Բա տեսա՞ր դաշնակների սարքած շոուն :LOL:  էն որ ասում էին, իբր իրանց խաբել, ուրիշ տեղ են տարել կանգնացրել :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ծախած խաղա, հազար տոկոս…
> 
> Արա էս Սերժը ի՞նչի Գյուլին յանիմ կանչեց Երևան: Որ չկանչեր հիմա սենց վիճակ չէր լինի: Սերժը կանչել ա հատուկ, որ ծախի խաղը: Էլի տալիքներ ունի Մոնտե-Կառլո, ֆուտբոլիստների հաշվին ա ուզում փագի:


Ուստա, ես էսօր գրազ եկա, որ հայերը կրեն, մյուս օլիմպիադային ես դառնալու եմ թեթև ատլետիկայի օլիմպիական չեմպիոն :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուստա, ես էսօր գրազ եկա, որ հայերը կրեն, մյուս օլիմպիադային ես դառնալու եմ թեթև ատլետիկայի օլիմպիական չեմպիոն


Մտահոգ, հիմա ասա որ դաշնակները ճիշտ էին: Գյուլին պտի չթողեինք գար: Մի հատ թուրքական դրոշ տվեք վառեմ, մի հատ Գյուլի մեծադիր նկար, ճղեմ էլի մեջտեղից:

Ավելացվել է 47 վայրկյան անց



> Բա տեսա՞ր դաշնակների սարքած շոուն էն որ ասում էին, իբր իրանց խաբել, ուրիշ տեղ են տարել կանգնացրել


այսինքնս.. յանիմ, իրանք փարաքյարի ճամփին էին, Գյուլին հոկտեմբերյանո՞վ են տարել

----------


## Artgeo

> Բա տեսա՞ր դաշնակների սարքած շոուն էն որ ասում էին, իբր իրանց խաբել, ուրիշ տեղ են տարել կանգնացրել


Գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ Դաշնակներ+Քոչարյան+ռուսներ մի ընդհանուր կո-յա  :Think: 




> *Армянские болельщики освистали гимн Турции*
> 
> В Ереване, на стадионе "Раздан", началась игра между национальными футбольными сборными Армении и Турции в рамках отборочного турнира Чемпионата мира по футболу 2010 года. За игрой на стадионе наблюдают президенты Армении и Турции Серж Саргсян и Абдулла Гюль. Как сообщает корреспондент ИА REGNUM со стадиона, армянские болельщики освистали гимн Турции. Оглушительный свист последовал и во время внесения государственного флага Турции на стадион.
> Постоянный адрес новости: www.regnum.ru/news/1051466.html


Թե՞ սխալվում եմ  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

Բայց անձամբ ինձ դուր չեկավ հիմնի ժամանակ սուլելը:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Մտահոգ, հիմա ասա որ դաշնակները ճիշտ էին: Գյուլին պտի չթողեինք գար: Մի հատ թուրքական դրոշ տվեք վառեմ, մի հատ Գյուլի մեծադիր նկար, ճղեմ էլի մեջտեղից:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 47 վայրկյան անց
> 
> այսինքնս.. յանիմ, իրանք փարաքյարի ճամփին էին, Գյուլին հոկտեմբերյանո՞վ են տարել


ճիշտ էին ճիշտ էին, իրանց ՀԱՅ յեղափոխական ճշտին ղուրբան..ասում ա երեկ գիշեր Բյուրօին մեջ Թեհլելյանի հոգին են կանչած եղեր :Sad:  բայց սխալ բան մը ըրած են ատոր համար Դրոնին հոգին եկած է..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց անձամբ ինձ դուր չեկավ հիմնի ժամանակ սուլելը:


ապեր, էտի գեղցիություն ու թուլություն ա
.....
բան չենք կարում անենք, լավագույն դեպքում կարանք շվցնենք ձեր դրոշի հետևից
...
հարիֆներ, գեղցիներ, սութի հայրենասերներ, բարդույթավորվածներ ... ու սենց բաներ

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> ճիշտ էին ճիշտ էին, իրանց ՀԱՅ յեղափոխական ճշտին ղուրբան..ասում ա երեկ գիշեր Բյուրօին մեջ Թեհլելյանի հոգին են կանչած եղեր բայց սխալ բան մը ըրած են ատոր համար Դրոնին հոգին եկած է..


Կարում են հոգի կանչեն, թող Գարինչայի հոգին կանչեին, մեր կողմից ֆուտբոլ խաղար

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ծախած խաղա, հազար տոկոս…
> 
> Արա էս Սերժը ի՞նչի Գյուլին յանիմ կանչեց Երևան: Որ չկանչեր հիմա սենց վիճակ չէր լինի: Սերժը կանչել ա հատուկ, որ ծախի խաղը: Էլի տալիքներ ունի Մոնտե-Կառլո, ֆուտբոլիստների հաշվին ա ուզում փագի:


Ոչ մի ծախված խաղ էլ չէր, ինչա՞ թուրքերը էդքան անվստահ էին իրանց վրա, ուղղակի հայերը ֆուտբոլ խաղալ չգիտեն...  :Sad: 
Հենց կրվուն են ասուն են Ծախվածա... :Sad:  

Ֆուտբոլային հրաշքներ չեն լինում.... :LOL: 




> Բայց անձամբ ինձ դուր չեկավ հիմնի ժամանակ սուլելը:


Էտ հեչ բա տեսաք մեր հիմնի ժամանակ շարքի վերջում կանգնած հայ ֆուտբոլիստները ոնց էին ծամոն ծամում. ես գետինը մտա...   ::}:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ճիշտն ասած աչքիս ֆուտբոլի համն էլ դուրս կգա, հայ-թուրքական բարեկամության էլ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ մի ծախված խաղ էլ չէր, ինչա՞ թուրքերը էդքան անվստահ էին իրանց վրա, ուղղակի հայերը ֆուտբոլ խաղալ չգիտեն... 
> Հենց կրվուն են ասուն են Ծախվածա... 
> 
> Ֆուտբոլային հրաշքներ չեն լինում....
> 
> 
> Էտ հեչ բա տեսաք մեր հիմնի ժամանակ շարքի վերջում կանգնած հայ ֆուտբոլիստները ոնց էին ծամոն ծամում. ես գետինը մտա...


էս ի՞նչ ես ասում ընգեր
Հայկական ֆուտբոլը աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ ֆուտբոլն ա: Մի հատ Արարատ 73-ը հիշի: Մենք ոչ մի խաղ չենք կրվի, որն էլ կրվել ենք մինչև հիմա, սաղ ծախած ա եղել, սաղ:

Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց



> Ճիշտն ասած աչքիս ֆուտբոլի համն էլ դուրս կգա, հայ-թուրքական բարեկամության էլ


Ի՞նչի, Գյուլին նախագահականում տփելու՞ են:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Տրիբուն-ի խոսքերից  
> Ծախած խաղա, հազար տոկոս…
> 
> Արա էս Սերժը ի՞նչի Գյուլին յանիմ կանչեց Երևան: Որ չկանչեր հիմա սենց վիճակ չէր լինի: Սերժը կանչել ա հատուկ, որ ծախի խաղը: Էլի տալիքներ ունի Մոնտե-Կառլո, ֆուտբոլիստների հաշվին ա ուզում փագի:


Ակամա հիշացրիր կարքին հաղորդման էն դրվագը, որ Մկոն ասում ա խաղը ծախած ա սուձիանել կաշառված, մարզիչնել թողնում ա որ գնա սուձիային խփի վորտև մեկա ծուռա խպելու:




> *e}|{uka*-ի խոսքերից
> Էտ հեչ բա տեսաք մեր հիմնի ժամանակ շարքի վերջում կանգնած հայ ֆուտբոլիստները ոնց էին ծամոն ծամում. ես գետինը մտա...


մենք ել նկատեցինք, շատ անդուր տեսարան էր, ոնցվոր թքած ունենար հիմն են դրել թե ոչ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> էս ի՞նչ ես ասում ընգեր
> Հայկական ֆուտբոլը աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ ֆուտբոլն ա: Մի հատ Արարատ 73-ը հիշի: Մենք ոչ մի խաղ չենք կրվի, որն էլ կրվել ենք մինչև հիմա, սաղ ծախած ա եղել, սաղ:


Մեզ դրանում համոզենք ու գոհ գոհ ապրենք չէ՞  :Smile: 
Համ էլ ես ընգեր չեմ, գենե սեռս կարդայիր ի՜ :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեզ դրանում համոզենք ու գոհ գոհ ապրենք չէ՞ 
> Համ էլ ես ընգեր չեմ, գենե սեռս կարդայիր ի՜


Կներեք, ընգերուի

Ավելացվել է 36 վայրկյան անց
կամ հընգերուի

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Կներեք, ընգերուի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 36 վայրկյան անց
> կամ հընգերուի


Մի գուցե չզսպեիր քեզ ու Յոժիկին կանչեիր պոլիտեխնիկի հետև խոսալու?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էտ հեչ բա տեսաք մեր հիմնի ժամանակ շարքի վերջում կանգնած հայ ֆուտբոլիստները ոնց էին ծամոն ծամում. ես գետինը մտա...


Հազիվ էլ էտքան, մեռնեմ թե մեր ֆուտբոլիստները հիմնի բառերը գիտեն; ԷՏ ծամոն ծամելն էլ Ֆերգյուսոնից են սովորել; Գիտեն որ խաղից առաջ բերանդ մեծ բաց ու խուփ անես, գնդակը վախից կգնա կտմնի հակառակորդի դարպասը

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Մեզ դրանում համոզենք ու գոհ գոհ ապրենք չէ՞ 
> Համ էլ ես ընգեր չեմ, գենե *սեռս կարդայիր ի՜*


ոչինչ ընկերուհի ջան, Տրիբուն ձյան շատ ծանր է տարել էս պարտությունը ու չի կարողացել սեռը կարդալ.. :Smile:  Տրիբուն ձյա, սեռը կարդա

----------


## Marduk

Ջախջախիչ բայց շատ տրամաբանական պարտություն

Մասիս էին հանում գերբերից, տոմսերն էին ծախում ես իմ ինչ կրակած գներով, իսկ ֆուտբոլիստները ընդանրապես սպասում էին թե երբ պտի փախնեն ստադիոնից:

Ոգի չկա: Գիտեն թե ամեն ինչ փողով է, ամեն ինչ շողոքորթելով ու սողալով է...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, սեռը կարդա


սեռը

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ջախջախիչ բայց շատ տրամաբանական պարտություն
> 
> Մասիս էին հանում գերբերից, տոմսերն էին ծախում ես իմ ինչ կրակած գներով, իսկ ֆուտբոլիստները ընդանրապես սպասում էին թե երբ պտի փախնեն ստադիոնից:
> 
> Ոգի չկա: Գիտեն թե ամեն ինչ փողով է, ամեն ինչ շողոքորթելով ու սողալով է...


լավ ես ասում, մենակ Մասիսի պահը չհասկացը: Յանիմ որ մայկեքի վրա մի հատ մեեեծ Մասիս նկարենք, սաղին տասով զրո կրելու ենք հա՞:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, քաղաքականության բաժնում եք: Մի հատ կենտրոնացեք:


Ռուսներ+դաշնակներ+թուրքեր: Վատ հոտը մենակ ե՞ս եմ զգում  :Think:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ջախջախիչ բայց շատ տրամաբանական պարտություն
> 
> Մասիս էին հանում գերբերից, տոմսերն էին ծախում ես իմ ինչ կրակած գներով, իսկ ֆուտբոլիստները ընդանրապես սպասում էին թե երբ պտի փախնեն ստադիոնից:
> 
> Ոգի չկա: Գիտեն թե ամեն ինչ փողով է, ամեն ինչ շողոքորթելով ու սողալով է...


Մարդուկ
Մասիսը պատժեց ասոնց... ինչ ֆուտբոլ առանց Մասիսի, էն ով էր ասել՞ Մեղ՜ա մեղ՜ա Արարատին,

----------


## Marduk

> լավ ես ասում, մենակ Մասիսի պահը չհասկացը: Յանիմ որ մայկեքի վրա մի հատ մեեեծ Մասիս նկարենք, սաղին տասով զրո կրելու ենք հա՞:


 Աժիոտաժն էլ լրիվ հերիք էր ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ կասկած քցելու համար:
  Իսկ կասկածող ու լիարժեք չվստահող մարդը երբեք մինչև վերջ չի նվիրվի գործին

----------


## Մտահոգ

> սեռը
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> լավ ես ասում, մենակ Մասիսի պահը չհասկացը: Յանիմ որ մայկեքի վրա մի հատ մեեեծ Մասիս նկարենք, սաղին տասով զրո կրելու ենք հա՞:


Մարդուկ, էս Տրիբունն էլ Մասիսի գերբնական ուժին չի հավատում...

ասում եմ մի հատ մեծ Մասիս դաջեմ մեջքիս ու գնամ Չելսիում խաղալու, ինչ ասեցիր մարդուկ.. կօգնի՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, քաղաքականության բաժնում եք: Մի հատ կենտրոնացեք:
> 
> 
> Ռուսներ+դաշնակներ+թուրքեր: Վատ հոտը մենակ ե՞ս եմ զգում


ապեր, սա հայտնի հոտա, որից արդեն բոլորս, ու նույնիսկ իրենք դաշնակները զզվել են: Հայ դատը բիզնես սարքած կուսակցությունից հենց էտ հոտը պիտի գար, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան: 
Քո թանկագին խաթեր համար, էս մեջբերումը մի հատ էլ անեմ. 




> ... տանող ուժը կլինի Դաշնակցությունը: Ոչ միայն այն պատճառով, որ կոմպլեքսավորված է, որ առաջին անգամ իր պատմության մեջ բաց է թողել խառնակչության պահը, այլեւ սեփական քաղաքական համոզմունքից ելնելով եւ քաղաքական ծրագրին ի նպաստ: Ծրագիր, որի էությունն այն է, թե ինչքան խոր խրվի Հայաստանը տարածաշրջանային կոնֆլիկտների մեջ, այնքան կախված կլինի Ռուսաստանից, ինչքան կախված լինի Ռուսաստանից, այնքան ժամանակ թշնամի կլինի Թուրքիային, եւ որքան երկար ժամանակ Հայաստանը թշնամի մնա Թուրքիային, այնքան տեւական ժամանակ իրենք հնարավորություն կունենան դրսում զբաղվելու Հայ դատով:

----------


## Marduk

> Ռուսներ+դաշնակներ+թուրքեր: Վատ հոտը մենակ ե՞ս եմ զգում


Դրան էլ գումարի այն որ Մուկը դարձավ ԱԺ նախագահ...
Հայաստանը մտնում է տրամաբանական բայց շատ ցնցումային փուլ:
Երբ անարգվում է ամեն ինչ ու չի մնում որևէ սրբություն ապա քանդողական պռոցեսները սկսում են գլուխ բարձրացնել

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աժիոտաժն էլ լրիվ հերիք էր ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ կասկած քցելու համար:
>   Իսկ կասկածող ու լիարժեք չվստահող մարդը երբեք մինչև վերջ չի նվիրվի գործին


Մարդուկ, մի բան խնդրեմ էլի: Հերիք ա ազգովի բռնաբարենք էտ խեղճ սարին: Սրբություննից վերածել ենք մի տալերկա խաշի: Մասիսը հանեցին, կասկած ընգավ մեջները, կոտրվեց մի բան հոգիներում, գնացին կրվեցին: Ապեր, գիտական ֆանտաստիակյի ոլորտից, կտրուկ անցում ես կատարում միստիկային:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Մարդուկ, մի բան խնդրեմ էլի: Հերիք ա ազգովի բռնաբարենք էտ խեղճ սարին: Սրբություննից վերածել ենք մի տալերկա խաշի: Մասիսը հանեցին, կասկած ընգավ մեջները, կոտրվեց մի բան հոգիներում, գնացին կրվեցին: Ապեր, գիտական ֆանտաստիակյի ոլորտից, կտրուկ անցում ես կատարում միստիկային:


Մասիսի հե կապված մի հատ լավ հոդված ասեմ,  կարդա, Մարդուկ ջան

ԱՐԱՐԱՏԸ ՀԱՅԵՐԻՆ, ԵՎ ՀԱՅԵՐԸ ԱՐԱՐԱՏԻՆ

----------


## Marduk

Տրիբուն 
Միստիկա չկա: Մասիսը ընդամենը այս ամբողջ շղթաների մի փոքրիկ բայց սիմվոլիկ բան է: Ես չեմ գերագնահատում նրա դերը բայց չեմ էլ լրիվ զրոացնի այդպիսի երևույթների դերը:

 Մենք բախվեցինք ինչ որ պատի, դա սկսվել էր շուտ ուղղակի հիմա լրիվ ակնհայտ է, այլևս չենք կարում առաջ գնալ, ու հիմա մեզ սպասում է բավականին դառը փորձությունների շրջան:
  Ի դեպ Զուրաբյանն էլ երեկ նկատեց որ և ընդդիմությունը և իշխանությունը հայտնվել են ինչ որ փակուղում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն 
> Միստիկա չկա: Մասիսը ընդամենը այս ամբողջ շղթաների մի փոքրիկ բայց սիմվոլիկ բան է: Ես չեմ գերագնահատում նրա դերը բայց չեմ էլ լրիվ զրոացնի այդպիսի երևույթների դերը:
> 
>  Մենք բախվեցինք ինչ որ պատի, դա սկսվել էր շուտ ուղղակի հիմա լրիվ ակնհայտ է, այլևս չենք կարում առաջ գնալ, ու հիմա մեզ սպասում է բավականին դառը փորձությունների շրջան:
>   Ի դեպ Զուրաբյանն էլ երեկ նկատեց որ և ընդդիմությունը և իշխանությունը հայտնվել են ինչ որ փակուղում


Ընկեր, փակուղիներից դուրս գալու հազար ու մի խելոք ճանապար կա, ու մի համեստ կարծիքով, այդ ճանապարհներից ոչ մեկը Մասիսի մի տեղ ավել, մի տեղ պակաս նկարով չի կանխորոշվում:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Տրիբուն 
> Միստիկա չկա: Մասիսը ընդամենը այս ամբողջ շղթաների մի փոքրիկ բայց սիմվոլիկ բան է: Ես չեմ գերագնահատում նրա դերը բայց չեմ էլ լրիվ զրոացնի այդպիսի երևույթների դերը:


իսկ այդ երևույթը անբուժելի հիվանդություններ չի բուժում՞ ասենք չարորակ ուռուցք, համ էլ Մասիս մի ասեք ասեք Արարատ, դա առաջին արիական լեռն է՝ *ԱՐ*ԱՐԱՏ

----------


## Kuk

> Տրիբուն 
> Միստիկա չկա: Մասիսը ընդամենը այս ամբողջ շղթաների մի փոքրիկ բայց սիմվոլիկ բան է: Ես չեմ գերագնահատում նրա դերը բայց չեմ էլ լրիվ զրոացնի այդպիսի երևույթների դերը:
> 
>  Մենք բախվեցինք ինչ որ պատի, դա սկսվել էր շուտ ուղղակի հիմա լրիվ ակնհայտ է, այլևս չենք կարում առաջ գնալ, ու հիմա մեզ սպասում է բավականին դառը փորձությունների շրջան:
> *Ի դեպ Զուրաբյանն էլ երեկ նկատեց որ և ընդդիմությունը և իշխանությունը հայտնվել են ինչ որ փակուղում*


Մարդուկ ջան, էդ մեկը բաց եմ թողել, տեղը կասե՞ս, ես էլ կարդամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Մարդուկ ջան, էդ մեկը բաց եմ թողել, տեղը կասե՞ս, ես էլ կարդամ:


Կուկ, խոսքը գնում էր այն մասին, որ ընդդիմությունը ստիպված ամբողջովին իշխանափոխության համար պայքարելու փոխարեն ահագին ռեսուրս է ծախսում քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատմանն ուղված պայքարը կազմակերպելու համար:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մասիսի պահը ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ. դե հա ավելի կարևոր հիմնահարցերի առաջ ենք կանգնած այսօր, բայց կան սկզբունքային հարցեր, որոնց պետք է հավատարիմ մնալ. Արարատը մեր խորհրդանիշներից մեկն է

----------


## azat11

Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել այցից տպավորությունները, չէ որ այն արդեն կայացած փաստ է: Իմ կարծիքով մերոնք լուրջ ընդունելություն էին կազմակերպել (ի նկատի ունեմ կիրառված պրոտոկոլը) և նա էլ այն չթաքցրեց: Շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի Ադրբեջանի արձագանքը, նրանց անունը կարծեմ ընդհանրապես չհիշատակվեց:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել այցից տպավորությունները, չէ որ այն արդեն կայացած փաստ է: Իմ կարծիքով մերոնք լուրջ ընդունելություն էին կազմակերպել (ի նկատի ունեմ կիրառված պրոտոկոլը) և նա էլ այն չթաքցրեց: Շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի Ադրբեջանի արձագանքը, նրանց անունը կարծեմ ընդհանրապես չհիշատակվեց:


Մարդը եկավ, հաղթեց, գնաց

----------


## Kuk

> Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել այցից տպավորությունները, չէ որ այն արդեն կայացած փաստ է: Իմ կարծիքով մերոնք լուրջ ընդունելություն էին կազմակերպել (ի նկատի ունեմ կիրառված պրոտոկոլը) և նա էլ այն չթաքցրեց: Շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի Ադրբեջանի արձագանքը, նրանց անունը կարծեմ ընդհանրապես չհիշատակվեց:


Այցը սպորտային իրադարձությունն էր, և քաղաքական էմոցիաներն անտեղի էին. բացասական եմ գնահատում դաշնակների քայլերը:

----------


## azat11

> Այցը սպորտային իրադարձությունն էր, և քաղաքական էմոցիաներն անտեղի էին. բացասական եմ գնահատում դաշնակների քայլերը:


Դե դաշնակներն իրենք իրենց մինչև վերջ են «փչացնում»: Փողը համով բանա, մի կողմից այստեղի կերամանները, մյուս կողմից` դրսինների շահերը: Բայց զգացի"ք, որ ամբողջը թողել էին միայն ջահելների վրա, որոնք իրոք հավատում են դաշնակցական ազգանվիրությանը:

----------


## Ambrosine

բայց ինչի եք տենց արմատական տրամադրված դաշնակների դեմ? միակ կուսակցությունն էր, որ դուրս էր եկել թեկուզ փոքր, բայց անհրաժեշտ  ցույցի, իսկ մնացած 60 կուսակցություններից կենդանի շունչ չկար
ֆուտբոլային իրադարձություն էր, բայց մեր երկիր էր եկել մի երկրի նախագահ, որը պետք է ճանաչի անցյալի իր ոճիրը. իսկ ինչ է? պետք է դափնիներով, աղուհացով նրան դիմավորեինք? այդքան շուտ եք մոռանում ամեն ինչ? միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները լուսաբանում են, թե ինչ է կատարվում Երևանում, բա չտեսներ աշխարհը?, որ մենք չենք մոռացել, չենք ներել
ում համար ֆուտբոլ, ում համար քաղաքականություն

----------


## Chuk

Աստղ, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է, բացի նրանից, որ դաշնակները կառավարության մաս են կազմում: 

Որքան էլ որ տարօրինակ է, ես էլ եմ գտնում, որ պետք է լինեին անհատներ, խմբեր, ՀԿ-ներ, գուցե նաև կուսակցություններ, ովքեր նման բողոքի ցույցեր կկազմակերպեին: Բայց շատ սխալ է, երբ այդպիսի ցույց է կազմակերպում իշխանության մաս կազմող, կոալիցիայի համաձայնագիր ստորագրած կուսակցությունը: Կասեի՝ աբսուրդ:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, որ ճիշտ կլիներ, որ այդ նշածդ 60 կուսակցություններից ոչ մեկն էլ նման բան չկազմակերպեր: Այդպիսի բողոքի ակցիաների ամենաճիշտ կազմակերպիչը հասարակական կառույցներն ու անհատներն են: Ընդ որում հեչ պետք չի, որ նման ցույցերը մեծ մասշտաբներ ունենան: Իմ կարծիքով հակառակը, պետք չի որ մեծ մասշտաբներ ունենան:

----------


## azat11

> բայց ինչի եք տենց արմատական տրամադրված դաշնակների դեմ? միակ կուսակցությունն էր, որ դուրս էր եկել թեկուզ փոքր, բայց անհրաժեշտ  ցույցի, իսկ մնացած 60 կուսակցություններից կենդանի շունչ չկար
> ֆուտբոլային իրադարձություն էր, բայց մեր երկիր էր եկել մի երկրի նախագահ, որը պետք է ճանաչի անցյալի իր ոճիրը. իսկ ինչ է? պետք է դափնիներով, աղուհացով նրան դիմավորեինք? այդքան շուտ եք մոռանում ամեն ինչ? միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները լուսաբանում են, թե ինչ է կատարվում Երևանում, բա չտեսներ աշխարհը?, որ մենք չենք մոռացել, չենք ներել
> ում համար ֆուտբոլ, ում համար քաղաքականություն


Հարգելի Աստղ, Դաշնակցության մասին մի մեծ առանձին թեմա կա այստեղ: Չեմ ուզում թեմայից շատ շեղվեմ, բայց ինձ համար անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու է ցեղասպանությունը հուզում մի սոցիալիստական կուսակցության ավելի շատ, քան օրինակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Ես ցեղասպանության մասին մի փոքր այլ տեսակետ ունեմ: Կարծում եմ, որ առաջինը մենք պետք է հարգենք և հիշենք այն` բարձրացնելով մեր ազգային գիտակցությունը և երկրորդ` ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը ավելի շատ մասնավոր շահ է, քան ազգային (ազգայինը չեմ հերքում), դրա համար էլ այդ հարցով դաշնակներն են զբաղվում, այն էլ կարելի է ասել միանձնյա:

----------


## Kuk

> բայց ինչի եք տենց արմատական տրամադրված դաշնակների դեմ? միակ կուսակցությունն էր, որ դուրս էր եկել թեկուզ փոքր, բայց անհրաժեշտ  ցույցի, իսկ մնացած 60 կուսակցություններից կենդանի շունչ չկար
> ֆուտբոլային իրադարձություն էր, բայց մեր երկիր էր եկել մի երկրի նախագահ, որը պետք է ճանաչի անցյալի իր ոճիրը. իսկ ինչ է? պետք է դափնիներով, աղուհացով նրան դիմավորեինք? այդքան շուտ եք մոռանում ամեն ինչ? միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները լուսաբանում են, թե ինչ է կատարվում Երևանում, բա չտեսներ աշխարհը?, որ մենք չենք մոռացել, չենք ներել
> ում համար ֆուտբոլ, ում համար քաղաքականություն


Աստղ, եթե ուրիշ` կոալիցիայից դուրս կուսակցություն աներ, կարելի էր հասկանալ, բայց կոալիցիայի մաս կազմող կուսակցությունը չպետք է իրեն նման քայլ թույլ տար: Դաշնակները չէ, թող օրինացները անեին, մեկա` դա ճիշտ չէի համարի: Իրենք կոալիցիա են կազմել, որպեսզի միասին կառավարեն պետությունը, նրանցից մեկը հյուր է կանչում, մյուսը սկսում է հյուրին նախատել, ո՞ւր մնաց բարոյականությունը: Չի կարելի «քաղաքականությունն անբարոյականություն է» արտահայտությունը սարքել նշանաբան:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ազատ ջան, դաշնակները կարծես իրենց մենաշնորհ են դարձրել այդ հարցը, բայց ես դա չեմ ընդունում. ու քանի թողենք, որ միայն իրենք աշխատեն, այո, շահը մասնավոր կլինի, ոչ թե ազգային. դրա համար եմ ասում, որ բացի իրենցից մարդ դուրս չեկավ ցույցի. իրենք էլ երևի դրանով ուզում են իրենց պատմական կոպիտ սխալները մաքրագործեն :Think: 




> Աստղ, եթե ուրիշ` կոալիցիայից դուրս կուսակցություն աներ, կարելի էր հասկանալ, բայց կոալիցիայի մաս կազմող կուսակցությունը չպետք է իրեն նման քայլ թույլ տար: Դաշնակները չէ, թող օրինացները անեին, մեկա` դա ճիշտ չէի համարի: Իրենք կոալիցիա են կազմել, որպեսզի միասին կառավարեն պետությունը, նրանցից մեկը հյուր է կանչում, մյուսը սկսում է հյուրին նախատել, ո՞ւր մնաց բարոյականությունը: Չի կարելի «քաղաքականությունն անբարոյականություն է» արտահայտությունը սարքել նշանաբան:


Չուկ, Կուկ
դեռ Մաքիավելլին է ասել, որ քաղաքականությունն ու բարոյականությունը անհամատեղելի են :Wink: 
դաշնակները վարում են երկդիմի քաղաքականություն. նրանք կոալիցիա են կազմել, բայց շարունակում են լինել ցեղասպանության հարցը օրակարգային պահողները. եթե նրանք դուրս չգային, դա կլիներ զարմանալի. նրանք ֆինանսավորվում են սփյուռքից, իսկ սփյուռքը նրանց անգործությունը չէր ների

----------


## Chuk

Աստղ, իրանք իշխանության ներկայացուցիչ են, այսինքն իրավունք չունեն ցեղասպանության հարց ներկայացնել, քանի-որ մեր կառավարությունը այդ հարցն իր օրակարգում չի մտցնում (բացարձակ ճիշտ է անում): Ընդհանրապես սխալ եմ համարում, որ որևէ կուսակցություն իր օրակարգային հարց դա դարձնի (սա առանձին թեմա է):

Հիմա ուրիշ բանից խոսենք.
Քաղաքականությունն անբարոյականություն չէ.. այն անբարոյական են դարձնում անբարոները (c)

----------


## Հայկօ

Դաշնակներն ուզում են և՛ հաճույք ստանալ, և՛ կույս մնալ: Բայց դե գիտեք՝ էդպես չի լինում: Բաղդասարյան Արթուրը ձեզ օրինակ:



> Քաղաքականությունն անբարոյականություն չէ.. այն անբարոյական են դարձնում անբարոները (c)


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ու ավելացնեմ՝ քաղաքականությունը միակ բանն է, որ անբարոները *էդքան արագ* են անբարո դարձնում: Քիմիայի հայտնի խնդրի նման՝ մի տակառ մեղրին որ մի գդալ ք@ք ես խառում, ի՞նչ է ստացվում: Ստացվում է մի տակառ ք@ք  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Չուկ, Կուկ
> դեռ Մաքիավելլին է ասել, որ քաղաքականությունն ու բարոյականությունը անհամատեղելի են
> դաշնակները վարում են երկդիմի քաղաքականություն. նրանք կոալիցիա են կազմել, բայց շարունակում են լինել ցեղասպանության հարցը օրակարգային պահողները. եթե նրանք դուրս չգային, դա կլիներ զարմանալի. նրանք ֆինանսավորվում են սփյուռքից, իսկ սփյուռքը նրանց անգործությունը չէր ների


Աստղ ջան, Մաքիավելլիի ասածն ինձ համար չափանիշ չի. պետք եղած ժամանակ կարող եմ ասել` գլուխը պատովա տվել: Հասկանալի է, որ սփյուռքն է նրանց վարձատրում, բայց դա չի արդարացնում նրանց կատարած անշնորհք և անտեղի քայլերը: Սփյուռքը վարձատրում է և պահանջո՞ւմ: Իսկ ո՞վ է նրանց ստիպում, որ մարմնավաճառի կեցվածք ընդունած` գումարի դիմաց կատարեն անբարոյականություն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, իրանք իշխանության ներկայացուցիչ են, այսինքն իրավունք չունեն ցեղասպանության հարց ներկայացնել, քանի-որ մեր կառավարությունը այդ հարցն իր օրակարգում չի մտցնում (բացարձակ ճիշտ է անում): Ընդհանրապես սխալ եմ համարում, որ որևէ կուսակցություն իր օրակարգային հարց դա դարձնի (սա առանձին թեմա է):
> 
> Հիմա ուրիշ բանից խոսենք.
> Քաղաքականությունն անբարոյականություն չէ.. այն անբարոյական են դարձնում անբարոները (c)


Չուկ ջան,
քաղաքականությունը չի կարող բարոյական լինել, դա հաստատ: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ քաղաքական գործիչը անբարո է, ուղղակի հանուն պետական շահի գնում ես, թեկուզ քո խոսքերով, անբարո քայլերի. ստում ես, կեղծում ես, սպանում ես, պրովոկացիայի ես ենթարկում. արդի շատ օրինակներ կան, ինքդ էլ լավ գիտես
քաղաքականությունը թատրոն է, որտեղ սուբյեկտները դերասաններ են, ով լավ խաղա իր դերը, նա էլ <<Օսկար>> կստանա

----------


## azat11

> Ազատ ջան, դաշնակները կարծես իրենց մենաշնորհ են դարձրել այդ հարցը, բայց ես դա չեմ ընդունում. ու քանի թողենք, որ միայն իրենք աշխատեն, այո, շահը մասնավոր կլինի, ոչ թե ազգային. դրա համար եմ ասում, որ բացի իրենցից մարդ դուրս չեկավ ցույցի. իրենք էլ երևի դրանով ուզում են իրենց պատմական կոպիտ սխալները մաքրագործեն


Դե դա իրենց դրսի որոշ ընկերների ուղղակի անձնական շահնա, հո Հայրիկյանը չի զբաղվելու դրանով?

----------


## Հայկօ

*Astgh* 



> դա չի նշանակում, որ քաղաքական գործիչը անբարո է, ուղղակի հանուն պետական շահի գնում ես, թեկուզ քո խոսքերով, անբարո քայլերի. ստում ես, կեղծում ես, սպանում ես, պրովոկացիայի ես ենթարկում


Ցավոք՝ ոմանք պետական շահը շփոթում են սեփական շահի հետ: Ա՛յ հենց դրանք են անբարոյականները: Կամ էլ՝ իրենց մամաները  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, Մաքիավելլիի ասածն ինձ համար չափանիշ չի. պետք եղած ժամանակ կարող եմ ասել` գլուխը պատովա տվել: Հասկանալի է, որ սփյուռքն է նրանց վարձատրում, բայց դա չի արդարացնում նրանց կատարած անշնորհք և անտեղի քայլերը: Սփյուռքը վարձատրում է և պահանջո՞ւմ: Իսկ ո՞վ է նրանց ստիպում, որ մարմնավաճառի կեցվածք ընդունած` գումարի դիմաց կատարեն անբարոյականություն:


Կուկո, կարող ա քո համար չափանիշ չի, բայց քաղաքագիտական մտքի հիմնադիրն ա համարվում. նա երևի առաջինն էր, որ փորձեց ցույց տալ քաղաքական գործչի, ընդհանրապես լիդերի էությունը: Ու նրա <<Իշխանը>> տրակտատը մինչև այժմ էլ համարվում է մեծ արժեք ունեցող աշխատություն, այն չի կորցրել թարմությունը
Սփյուռքը շատ բան է պահանջում. մինչև մենք չդադարենք Սփյուռքի հաշվին մեր բյուջեն լցնել, նրանց խոսքը մեր համար արժեք է ունենալու. իսկ դուք կարծում եք, թե Սերժը չէր ուզում, որ դաշնակները ցույց անեն? Լավ էլ ուզում էր. միայն թե կարողանար ցույց տալ, թե ինքը բնավ կապ չունի այդ ամենի հետ. դուք չեք ուզում հասկանալ իմ ասածը. ջհանդամը էդ կոալիցիան, պետք էր էդ էդ էդ ակկոյունլուներին ցույց տալ, որ այստեղ նրանք ցանկալի հյուրեր չեն

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> *Astgh* 
> 
> Ցավոք՝ ոմանք պետական շահը շփոթում են սեփական շահի հետ: Ա՛յ հենց դրանք են անբարոյականները: Կամ էլ՝ իրենց մամաները


Այ սա արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա :Wink:  իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ նույնիսկ եթե քաղաքական գործիչը առաջնորդվում է պետական շահով, նրա վարած քաղաքականությունը ամբողջությամբ չի կարող բարոյական լինել. օրինակ բերեմ ամեն դեպքում`
ամբողջ աշխարհը դեռ չի ճանաչել ցեղասպանությունը. դա անբարո է, թե ոչ? բայց չէ որ դա չի բխում իրենց պետական շահերից? Այ սրանով նրանք ելնելով պետական շահերից, վարում են անբարո քաղաքականություն: Ու սենց օրինակներ շատ կարող ենք բերել

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկո, կարող ա քո համար չափանիշ չի, բայց քաղաքագիտական մտքի հիմնադիրն ա համարվում. նա երևի առաջինն էր, որ փորձեց ցույց տալ քաղաքական գործչի, ընդհանրապես լիդերի էությունը: Ու նրա <<Իշխանը>> տրակտատը մինչև այժմ էլ համարվում է մեծ արժեք ունեցող աշխատություն, այն չի կորցրել թարմությունը
> Սփյուռքը շատ բան է պահանջում. մինչև մենք չդադարենք Սփյուռքի հաշվին մեր բյուջեն լցնել, նրանց խոսքը մեր համար արժեք է ունենալու. իսկ դուք կարծում եք, թե Սերժը չէր ուզում, որ դաշնակները ցույց անեն? Լավ էլ ուզում էր. միայն թե կարողանար ցույց տալ, թե ինքը բնավ կապ չունի այդ ամենի հետ. դուք չեք ուզում հասկանալ իմ ասածը. ջհանդամը էդ կոալիցիան, պետք էր էդ էդ էդ ակկոյունլուներին ցույց տալ, որ այստեղ նրանք ցանկալի հյուրեր չեն


Աստղ, խոսքս կոնկրետ արտահայտությանն էր վերաբերում:
ՌՔ-ի չափ էլ չկային, որ ասեին` չեք տալիս, մի տվեք, ջհանդամին տաք: Մոռացել ե՞ս «Հազարամյակի մարտահրավերներ»-ի պահերը: Աստղ ջան, ես հասկանում եմ գրածներիդ միտքն ամբողջովին. համաձայն եմ, որ այդ ամենը նախորոք համաձայնեցվել է ՍՍ-ի հետ, ու հենց էդ ա, որ ցույց է տալիս նրանց քայլերի ողջ անշնորհքությունը: Միասին հրավիրում են կամ, լավ, ՍՍ-ն հրավիրում ա, ձեռքը սեղմում ա, դաշնակներին էլ ասում ա` «թքեք վրեն», դաշնակներն էլ, կամակատարի իրենց դերը ստանձնած, կատարում են հրամանը: Չի կարելի այդքան ստրկամիտ լինել, այդքան մարմնավաճառ լինել. «ՍՍ-ն վճարում ա, անում ենք, սփյուռքը վճարում ա, անում ենք»: Թե ասա` «Լևոն, բա մարդ էդքան ժլատ կլինի՞, ի՞նչ էր եղել, ձեռքերդ քարի տակ է՞ր, վճարեիր էլի»:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, խոսքս կոնկրետ արտահայտությանն էր վերաբերում:
> ՌՔ-ի չափ էլ չկային, որ ասեին` չեք տալիս, մի տվեք, ջհանդամին տաք: Մոռացել ե՞ս «Հազարամյակի մարտահրավերներ»-ի պահերը: Աստղ ջան, ես հասկանում եմ գրածներիդ միտքն ամբողջովին. համաձայն եմ, որ այդ ամենը նախորոք համաձայնեցվել է ՍՍ-ի հետ, ու հենց էդ ա, որ ցույց է տալիս նրանց քայլերի ողջ անշնորհքությունը: Միասին հրավիրում են կամ, լավ, ՍՍ-ն հրավիրում ա, ձեռքը սեղմում ա, դաշնակներին էլ ասում ա` «թքեք վրեն», դաշնակներն էլ, կամակատարի իրենց դերը ստանձնած, կատարում են հրամանը: Չի կարելի այդքան ստրկամիտ լինել, այդքան մարմնավաճառ լինել. «ՍՍ-ն վճարում ա, անում ենք, սփյուռքը վճարում ա, անում ենք»: Թե ասա` «Լևոն, բա մարդ էդքան ժլատ կլինի՞, ի՞նչ էր եղել, ձեռքերդ քարի տակ է՞ր, վճարեիր էլի»:


դե հա, Կուկ ջան, բայց կոնկրետ արտահայտությունը ինքը համընդհանուր ճշմարտություն ա. Աստված տար, որ ձեր պատկերացրածով լիներ, բայց ավաղ.... տատին գիտի ինչ ա ասում, հավատա :Wink: 
Մարտահրավերների պահը հիշում եմ, բայց ՌՔ-ն գնում էր քաղ ասպարեզից, կամուրջներն այրում էր իր հետևից, գիտեր թե Լուի 14-ն ա` իրանից հետո թեկուզ ջրհեղեղ.
դաշնակների էս <<շլանգի>> քաղաքականությունը շատերին ա նյարդայնացնում, բայց այստեղ մի հարց էլ կա. կոալիցիան 3 կուսակցություն են կազմել, որոշումները քվեարկությամբ են կայացվում? /թեկուզ սիմվոլիկ, թե չէ ում համար է գաղտնիք, որ դուդուկ նվագողը Սերժն ա/, իսկ ցանկացած կողմ ունի 1 ձայնի իրավունք?, թե հանրապետականը հեգեմոն է?

----------


## Artgeo

Ինձ գիտե՞ք ինչն ա հետաքրքրում:  :Smile:  Մեկ տարի անց, որ հայերը գնան, թուրքերը նույնպե՞ս բողոքի ակցիաներ կկազմակերպեն ու հիմնի ժամանակ կսուլեն  :Think:

----------


## Marduk

Ես ինչքան էլ չեմ վստահում դաշնակներին բայց ստեղծված իրավիճակում իրենք իրենց ճիշտ դրսևորեցին:

Մնում է մի քանի ամսից կոալիցիայից դուրս գան ու նոր այն ժամանակ էս ախմախները կհասկանան թե ինչ է նշանակում մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի ազգային արժանապատվությունը տրորել

----------


## Modigliani

դաշնակների արածն ուղղակի անխելքություն էր ու ոչ մի ճիշտ բան էլ չկար, դաշնակները երբ են ճիշտ բան արե  էս երկրի համար որ...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> բայց ինչի եք տենց արմատական տրամադրված դաշնակների դեմ? միակ կուսակցությունն էր, որ դուրս էր եկել թեկուզ փոքր, բայց անհրաժեշտ  ցույցի, իսկ մնացած 60 կուսակցություններից կենդանի շունչ չկար
> ֆուտբոլային իրադարձություն էր, բայց մեր երկիր էր եկել մի երկրի նախագահ, որը պետք է ճանաչի անցյալի իր ոճիրը. իսկ ինչ է? պետք է դափնիներով, աղուհացով նրան դիմավորեինք? այդքան շուտ եք մոռանում ամեն ինչ? միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները լուսաբանում են, թե ինչ է կատարվում Երևանում, բա չտեսներ աշխարհը?, որ մենք չենք մոռացել, չենք ներել
> ում համար ֆուտբոլ, ում համար քաղաքականություն



այ ցավդ տանեմ, Հայաստան պետությունն էդքան չկա հլը աշխարհով մեկ, որ ինչ-որ բան պահանջի, այ որ հիմա խելացի վարվենք , մի պահ էտ հարցը մի կողմ դնենք, կարող ա մի ժամանակ հետո կարողանանք թույլ տալ մեզ տենց պահանջ դնել, իսկ հիմա էտ սխալ ա

----------


## Marduk

> այ ցավդ տանեմ, Հայաստան պետությունն էդքան չկա հլը աշխարհով մեկ, որ ինչ-որ բան պահանջի, այ որ հիմա խելացի վարվենք , մի պահ էտ հարցը մի կողմ դնենք,


Մեծագույն թյուրիմածություն
Բոլոր սերունդների հայերը այդպես են մտածել ու միշտ թողել են վաղվա սերունդներին այն ինչ պետք է անեին այն ժամանակ
Դրա համար հասել ենք էս ողբալի վիճակին:
Ժամանակին Հայաստանը Պոնտոսի հետ միասին կարող էին հաղթել Հռոմին եթե շատ ուզենաին բայց Տիգրան մեծը անընդատ տատանվում էր ու երևի քո նման մտածում էր հիմա պատրաստ չենք:

Էս տեմպերով մի 10-15 տարի հետո մենք շատ ավելի թույլ ենք լինելու: Թուրքիայի բնակչությունը շարունակում է աճել իսկ Հայաստանինը պակասել ու պատճառը սոցիալական վիճակը չի:
 Պատճառը էն բեսպրինցիպ ագահությունն ու նյութապաշտությունն է որ այլևս վարակել է ամբողջ հայ ժողովրդին վերից մինչև վար

----------


## Artgeo

Թուրքական ալիքը ցույց էր տալիս, որ Ադրբեջանում Թուրքիայի դեսպանատան մոտ վենոկ են տարել  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, դաշնակների այս ակցիայի մասին հայկական ԶԼՄ ները կարծես չեն խոսում 
http://regnum.ru/news/1051471.html

----------


## Kuk

> Ես ինչքան էլ չեմ վստահում դաշնակներին բայց ստեղծված իրավիճակում իրենք իրենց ճիշտ դրսևորեցին:
> 
> Մնում է մի քանի ամսից կոալիցիայից դուրս գան ու նոր այն ժամանակ էս ախմախները կհասկանան թե ինչ է նշանակում մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի ազգային արժանապատվությունը տրորել


Ի՞նչը ճիշտ պահեցին է, էսքան գրեցինք, հիմա նորից նույնը կրկնե՞նք. ճանապարհը բացելուց էլ ե՞ն գնալու ոտերի տակ ընկնեն, թե բա գիտե՞ք ցեղասպանություն եք արել: Հա, հասկացանք, արել են, ընդունում ենք, բայց ամեն պահի չի, որ պետք ա դա մեջտեղ բերել ու սարքել ձևական պահանջ: Գալիս են ֆուտբոլ խաղալու, հրավիրում են ֆուտբոլ նայելու ու ասում են` ցեղասպանություն: Ինչի՞ համար են կոալիցիա մտել, որ իրանք էլ դեր ունենան պետության ղեկավարման հարցում, դե թող էնքան քաշ ունենային, որ թույլ չտային, որ ՍՍ-ն Գյուլին հրավիրեր:

----------


## Marduk

Kuk

Ի՞նչ ցեղասպանություն:
Հիմա հարցը արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ ոլորտում է: Թուրքիան սահմանը կբացի միայն այն ժամանակ երբ Հայաստանը կկատարի նախապայմանները:
Բայց դրանք արդեն ուրիշ նախապայմաններ են: Նախկինը չեն
Հիմնական նախապայմանը լինելու է քաղաքական չեզոքությունը: Որը ձեռք է տալիս նաև Ռուսաստանին:
Այսինքն պրծավ ձեր երազանքները եվրոինտեգրացիայի մասին: Դրա համար էլ երեկ գլխավոր եվրոինտեգրատորին հանեցին: Նկատի ունեմ Տիգրան Թորոսյանին: 
 Հիմա արդեն նրա փոխարեն Մուկն է լինելու:  Մուկը եվրոպական խաղեր խաղալ չգիտի բայց զատո ասիական մեթոդների վարպետ է: ՍՍ-ին էլ ինչ որ առումով սա ձեռք է տալիս, որովհետև սեպտեմբերի 11-ին կանգնելու էին փաստի առաջ Եվրախորհրդում: Իսկ հիմա կասեն հաջող հարգելի եվրոպացիներ: Ձեր ախմախ մարդու իրավունքները այս զոնայում այլևս չեն գործում:

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk
> 
> Ի՞նչ ցեղասպանություն:
> Հիմա հարցը արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ ոլորտում է: Թուրքիան սահմանը կբացի միայն այն ժամանակ երբ Հայաստանը կկատարի նախապայմանները:
> Բայց դրանք արդեն ուրիշ նախապայմաններ են: Նախկինը չեն
> Հիմնական նախապայմանը լինելու է քաղաքական չեզոքությունը: Որը ձեռք է տալիս նաև Ռուսաստանին:
> *Այսինքն պրծավ ձեր երազանքները եվրոինտեգրացիայի մասին: Դրա համար էլ երեկ գլխավոր եվրոինտեգրատորին հանեցին: Նկատի ունեմ Տիգրան Թորոսյանին: 
>  Հիմա արդեն նրա փոխարեն Մուկն է լինելու:  Մուկը եվրոպական խաղեր խաղալ չգիտի բայց զատո ասիական մեթոդների վարպետ է: ՍՍ-ին էլ ինչ որ առումով սա ձեռք է տալիս, որովհետև սեպտեմբերի 11-ին կանգնելու էին փաստի առաջ Եվրախորհրդում: Իսկ հիմա կասեն հաջող հարգելի եվրոպացիներ: Ձեր ախմախ մարդու իրավունքները այս զոնայում այլևս չեն գործում:*


Մարդուկ, դու ունե՞ս ունակություն` մտքերդ նոռմալ արտահայտելու: Ընդգծածս հատվածն ինչ որ մտքեր են, որոնց մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, իսկ տեսնողներին կխնդրեմ մեկնաբանել այս մտքերը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եվորնյուզով բավականին լուրջ ցույց են տալիս Գյուլի Երևան այցելությունը; Նայեք, հետաքրքիր է; 

Ի միջի այլոց, Գյլուին լավ հաց տվել են; Եվրոյով էլ ցույց են տալիս Սերժի գցած սեղանը: Մանրամասն չկարողացա նայել, թե ինչ են կերցրել, բայց լավ սեղան էր; Արա, ախր շատ հյուրասեր ժողովուրդ ենք  :Hands Up: 

Կարևորն այն է, որ Բաբաջանը մնացել է Երևանում՝ բանակցությունները շարունակելու համար:  :Think:  :Think: 

Դաշնակների ակցիաներից էլ մի երկու հատված ցույց տվեցին; Մի երկու ջահել, «Վերկաց Լաո մեռնիմ քզի» հիթով մտան պատմության մեջ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> բայց մեր երկիր էր եկել մի երկրի նախագահ, որը պետք է ճանաչի անցյալի իր ոճիրը. իսկ ինչ է? պետք է դափնիներով, աղուհացով նրան դիմավորեինք? այդքան շուտ եք մոռանում ամեն ինչ? միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները լուսաբանում են, թե ինչ է կատարվում Երևանում, բա չտեսներ աշխարհը?, որ մենք չենք մոռացել, չենք ներել


Աստղո ջան, ոչ ոք չի ուրանում անցյալը, բայց տվյալ պահին կարևորը ոչ թե անցյալը բոլորին տեղի անտեղի հիշեցնելն է, այլ ապագան կառուցելը; Իսկ ապագան պետք է կառուցել այնպես, որ անցյալը չկրկնվի;

----------


## Kuk

> Եվորնյուզով բավականին լուրջ ցույց են տալիս Գյուլի Երևան այցելությունը; Նայեք, հետաքրքիր է; 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, Գյլուին լավ հաց տվել են; Եվրոյով էլ ցույց են տալիս Սերժի գցած սեղանը: Մանրամասն չկարողացա նայել, թե ինչ են կերցրել, բայց լավ սեղան էր; Արա, ախր շատ հյուրասեր ժողովուրդ ենք 
> 
> Կարևորն այն է, որ Բաբաջանը մնացել է Երևանում՝ բանակցությունները շարունակելու համար: 
> 
> Դաշնակների ակցիաներից էլ մի երկու հատված ցույց տվեցին; Մի երկու ջահել, «Վերկաց Լաո մեռնիմ քզի» հիթով մտան պատմության մեջ:


Բա կերուխումի ժամանակ դաշնակները չեն մտե՞լ ներսը գոռան «ցեղասպանություն»: Բա թող մտնեին, հացը հարամեին, ինչի՞ չեն արել:

----------


## Marduk

Կուկ




> Մարդուկ, դու ունե՞ս ունակություն` մտքերդ նոռմալ արտահայտելու: Ընդգծածս հատվածն ինչ որ մտքեր են, որոնց մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, իսկ տեսնողներին կխնդրեմ մեկնաբանել այս մտքերը:


 Շատ պարզ է: 
 Այս թեմայում ամեն ինչ պարզ գրված է
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=32001
 Կովկասյան միությունը որի մասին խոսում են Ռուսաստանը ու Թուրքիան պետք է լինի Չեզոք գոտի սկզբից քաղաքականապես հետո ռազմականապես

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել այցից տպավորությունները, չէ որ այն արդեն կայացած փաստ է: Իմ կարծիքով մերոնք լուրջ ընդունելություն էին կազմակերպել (ի նկատի ունեմ կիրառված պրոտոկոլը) և նա էլ այն չթաքցրեց: Շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի Ադրբեջանի արձագանքը, նրանց անունը կարծեմ ընդհանրապես չհիշատակվեց:


Թուրքիան ունի իր կոնկրետ շահերը, ու հիմա «եղբայրական» Ադրբեջանի կարծիքի վրա մեծապես թքած ունի: Բնականաբար ազերիները վայնասուն կբարձրացնեն, բայց դա ոչ մի բանի խոչընդոտ լինել չի կարող:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մարդուկի հետ այն մասով եմ համաձայն, որ մենք մեր այսօրվա գործը չպետք է թողնենք մյուս սերունդներին, Տիգրան Մեծի օրինակը լավն էր, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե հետո ինչ եղավ. իսկ ցեղասպանության հարցը շուտափույթ լուծում է պահանջում, դա մեր անվտանգության երաշխիքն է, քանի չի դատապարտվել այս հանցանքը, դրա կրկնվելու վտանգը մեծ է. բայց այս հարցում չգիտես ինչու միշտ մոռանում ենք քրդական գործոնը, չէ որ նրանք են իրագործողները եղել?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարգելի Աստղ, Դաշնակցության մասին մի մեծ առանձին թեմա կա այստեղ: Չեմ ուզում թեմայից շատ շեղվեմ, բայց ինձ համար անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու է ցեղասպանությունը հուզում մի սոցիալիստական կուսակցության ավելի շատ, քան օրինակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Ես ցեղասպանության մասին մի փոքր այլ տեսակետ ունեմ: Կարծում եմ, որ առաջինը մենք պետք է հարգենք և հիշենք այն` բարձրացնելով մեր ազգային գիտակցությունը և երկրորդ` ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը ավելի շատ մասնավոր շահ է, քան ազգային (ազգայինը չեմ հերքում), դրա համար էլ այդ հարցով դաշնակներն են զբաղվում, այն էլ կարելի է ասել միանձնյա:


Դաշնակների համար և՛ Ցեղասպանությունը, և՛ Հայ Դատը, վաղուղ դարձել են բիզնես -  Սփյուռքից փող կթելու միջոց: Այն պահից, երբ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունը նորմալացան, այս երկու հարցերը մնալու են այնտեղ, որտեղ պետք է մնան - *մեր ու մեր սերունդների հիշողություններում, որպես մեր պատմության ամենաողբալի իրադարձություն ու դաս՝ նույն սխալները չկրկնելու համար:*  Իսկ այդ դեպքում դաշնակների տեղը կլինի այնտեղ, որտեղ նրանք վաղուց պետք է լինեին - պատմության դասագրքերում, որպես ծանուցում էջի տակ:

----------


## Marduk

> Դաշնակների համար և՛ Ցեղասպանությունը, և՛ Հայ Դատը, վաղուղ դարձել են բիզնես - Սփյուռքից փող կթելու միջոց: Այն պահից, երբ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունը նորմալացան, այս երկու հարցերը մնալու են այնտեղ, որտեղ պետք է մնան - մեր ու մեր սերունդների հիշողություններում, որպես մեր պատմության ամենաողբալի իրադարձություն ու դաս՝ նույն սխալները չկրկնելու համար:


Թուրքիայի համար ոչ մի սխալ էլ չկա
Ընդհակառակը իրենք ճիշտ են արել ու ներկայիս միջազգային իրավիճակը նրանց ևս մի անգամ ապացուցեց որ «Ուժն է ծնում իրավունք»

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դաշնակների էս <<շլանգի>> քաղաքականությունը շատերին ա նյարդայնացնում, բայց այստեղ մի հարց էլ կա. կոալիցիան 3 կուսակցություն են կազմել, որոշումները քվեարկությամբ են կայացվում? /թեկուզ սիմվոլիկ, թե չէ ում համար է գաղտնիք, որ դուդուկ նվագողը Սերժն ա/, իսկ ցանկացած կողմ ունի 1 ձայնի իրավունք?, թե հանրապետականը հեգեմոն է?


Տատի  :LOL:  կոալիցիան ֆուֆլոյա, հազար ներողություն; Ոչ մի բան էլ այնտեղ քվերակությամբ չի ընդունվում: ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ-ում բացարձակ մեծամասնություն ունի; Եթե Սերոժը արդար ընտրված լիներ, իր 800 հազար ձայնով, Դաշնակներին էլ, ԲՀԿ-ին էլ, ՕԵԿ-ին էլ հիմա ուղարկած կլիներ գրողի ծոցը; Էս կոալիցիան ոչ թե քաղաքակն ուժերի դասավորվածության արդյունքում ձևավոևված կոալիցիա է, այլ ամեն մեկին ձենը կտրելու համար, մի թուլափայ հաց քցելու համար է, ընդամենը; Այլ հավասար պայմաններում ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն ունեցող ուժը ոչ մի պարագայում չէր գնա կոալիցիա ստեղծելու ճանապարհով; Կոալիցիա ստեղծելուց առաջ էլ ՀՀԿ-ն բառացի ասեց, որ սա բարի կամքի դրսևորում է - յանիմ, էկեք մի երկու բան էլ դուք փախցրեք, գողցեք;

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Ժամանակին Հայաստանը Պոնտոսի հետ միասին կարող էին հաղթել Հռոմին եթե շատ ուզենաին բայց Տիգրան մեծը անընդատ տատանվում էր ու երևի քո նման մտածում էր հիմա պատրաստ չենք:


Մարդուկ, ժամանակին Նապոլեոնը Եվրոպան գրավել էր, Մակեդոնացին էլ Ասիան էր գրավել: Որ շատ հեռու չգնանք, ժամանակին Սուլեյմանի ժամանակ Օսմանյան կայսրությունն էլ մինչև Եվրոպայի կենտրոնն էր հասնում, Աֆրկայի ողջ հյուսիսն ու Մերձավոր Արևելքն էլ վրից; Հիմի որ նայենք թե ժամանակին ինչ կար չկար ապեր, մի սանտիմ առաջ չենք գնա;

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> ... բայց այս հարցում չգիտես ինչու միշտ մոռանում ենք քրդական գործոնը, չէ որ նրանք են իրագործողները եղել?


Լավ առաջարկ էր Աստղո ջան, չմոռանանք քրդերին; Դրանք թուրքերից քիչ են, ընդամենը մի 30 միլիոն; Դրանց որ սաղին կոտորենք, թաղելու տեղ կարող ա գտնենք;

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թուրքական ալիքը ցույց էր տալիս, որ Ադրբեջանում Թուրքիայի դեսպանատան մոտ վենոկ են տարել 
> 
> Ի դեպ, դաշնակների այս ակցիայի մասին հայկական ԶԼՄ ները կարծես չեն խոսում 
> http://regnum.ru/news/1051471.html


Իմիջայլոց դաշնակները կարող են ադրբեջանցիների հետ միանալ ու պայքարել ցեղասպանության ճանաչման համար, ադրբեջանցիները հիմա հաստատ կընդունեն…և ընդհանրապես դաշնակները "դաշինքներ կազմելու" արվեստին շատ լավ են տիրապետում, պատմությունից է հայտնի…օրինակներ կբերեի ուղղակի հոտից սիրտս խառնում է ու աչքերս են մռմռում

----------


## Տրիբուն

Որեմ Գյլուի այցը Երևան արդեն Եվրոնյուզի կայքում ու հեռուստատեսությամբ գնում է, որպես գլխավոր նորություն; 




> *Армения
>  “Футбольный” визит 
> 07/09 02:16 CET*
> 
> Со счетом 2:0 в пользу Турции завершился отборочный матч чемпионата мира между Турцией и Арменией в Ереване. На трибунах присутствовали президенты двух стран – Абдуллах Гюль и Серж Саркисян. Именно игра была официальной целью визита Гюля.
> 
> Но наблюдатели полагают, что встреча президентов может послужить началу диалога и привести к улучшению отношений между двумя странами. Эту тему лидеры обсуждали на краткой встрече, проведённой до начала матча. Это первый в истории Армении визит руководителя турецкого государства. Между Арменией и Турцией нет дипломатических отношений, при том что протяжённость их общей границы составляет 330 километров. После отъезда Абдуллаха Гюля, в Ереване переговоры продолжит министр иностранных дел Турции Али Бабаджан.
> 
> В связи с прибытием турецкого лидера сторонники армянской националистической партии “Дашнакцутюн” провели в аэропорту и в центре Еревана акции протеста. Они требуют признания Турцией геноцида армян в Османской империи в 1915 году, жертвами которого стали полтора миллиона человек.



http://www.euronews.net/

----------


## Marduk

> Турция должна найти в себе силы перебороть свое прошлое, *признав факт геноцида армян 1915 года, заявил специальный посланник председателя Парламентской Ассамблеи ОБСЕ по Нагорному Карабаху Горан Ленмаркер на встрече со спикером Национального Собрания Армении Тиграном Торосяном.*


http://www.newsru.com/world/06sep2008/ryad.html

Եվրոպան արդեն զգում է էս ռուս-թուրքական մուտիտների վտանգը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> http://www.newsru.com/world/06sep2008/ryad.html
> 
> Եվրոպան արդեն զգում է էս ռուս-թուրքական մուտիտների վտանգը


Ապեր, մի խառնվի իրար: Թուրքիան ոչ մի դեպքում եվրոինտեգրումից չի հրաժարվելու, ու ՆԱՏՈ-ից էլ ռուսների խաթեր դուրս չի գալու: Այնպես որ, Հայաստանի ճանապարհը դեպի Եվրոպա անցնում է Անկարայով: Գիտես ինչի՞: Որևովհետեև ուրիշ ճանապարհ ուղղակի չկա, զուտ աշխարհագրականորեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տատի  կոալիցիան ֆուֆլոյա, հազար ներողություն; Ոչ մի բան էլ այնտեղ քվերակությամբ չի ընդունվում: ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ-ում բացարձակ մեծամասնություն ունի; Եթե Սերոժը արդար ընտրված լիներ, իր 800 հազար ձայնով, Դաշնակներին էլ, ԲՀԿ-ին էլ, ՕԵԿ-ին էլ հիմա ուղարկած կլիներ գրողի ծոցը; Էս կոալիցիան ոչ թե քաղաքակն ուժերի դասավորվածության արդյունքում ձևավոևված կոալիցիա է, այլ ամեն մեկին ձենը կտրելու համար, մի թուլափայ հաց քցելու համար է, ընդամենը; Այլ հավասար պայմաններում ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն ունեցող ուժը ոչ մի պարագայում չէր գնա կոալիցիա ստեղծելու ճանապարհով; Կոալիցիա ստեղծելուց առաջ էլ ՀՀԿ-ն բառացի ասեց, որ սա բարի կամքի դրսևորում է - յանիմ, էկեք մի երկու բան էլ դուք փախցրեք, գողցեք;


Հա, բալա ջան :LOL:  հասկանում եմ էսքանը. ուղղակի շոուի համար էի հարցնում. ոնց ա քվեարկությունը



> Լավ առաջարկ էր Աստղո ջան, չմոռանանք քրդերին; Դրանք թուրքերից քիչ են, ընդամենը մի 30 միլիոն; Դրանց որ սաղին կոտորենք, թաղելու տեղ կարող ա գտնենք;


ով ասեց, որ պիտի թաղենք?, դրանց վառելն էլ ա քիչ. բայց ես դա նկատի չունեի. ասելիքս էն էր, որ անընդհատ թուրքերին ենք նզովում, իսկ քուրդերի հետ նույնիսկ երբեմն համագործակցում: Հայաստանի քրդերին, այն է` եզդիներին, մեծ իրավունքներ ենք տալիս.... խտրականություն չեմ դնում, ռասիստ էլ չեմ, բայց հաստատ քուրդերն էլ մեզ բարեկամ չեն

----------


## Marduk

> Ապեր, մի խառնվի իրար: Թուրքիան ոչ մի դեպքում եվրոինտեգրումից չի հրաժարվելու, ու ՆԱՏՈ-ից էլ ռուսների խաթեր դուրս չի գալու:


Միշտ էլ կարելի է Թուրքիային այնպիսի բաներ առաջարկել որից նա հրաժարվել չի կարող:
Օրինակ Հայաստանի կողմից նրանց սահմանների ճանաչումը:
Օրինակ Ցեղասպանության հարցի փակումը:
Օրինակ տնտեսական խթաններ ու պատիժներ
Համ էլ թուրքերը իրենք են հոգնել ՆԱՏՕ-ից
Երեկ էլ Թուրքիայից պահանջեցին Օմբուդսմենի ինստիտուտ ստեղծել: Պատկերացնում եք դա նրանց համար ինչ գլխացավանք է այն պայմաններում երբ արևելյան շրջանում անընդատ մարդու իրավունքների խախտում կա:
 Այնպես որ այդքան վստահ մի եղեք

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ այդ դեպքում դաշնակների տեղը կլինի այնտեղ, որտեղ նրանք վաղուց պետք է լինեին - պատմության դասագրքերում, որպես ծանուցում էջի տակ:


Տրիբուն ջան
Կներես, բայց սխալվում ես: Դաշնակները արդեն 10 տարի է որ տեղ են արել Հայաստանի իշխանության մեջ ու դրան զուգահեռ են կթում սփյուռքում:  Սրանք զուգահեռ պրոցեսներ են ու չափաբաժանված: Ինչքան պակասի ցեղասպանական-հայդատական կթելու չափաբաժինը, էնքան ավելանալու է նրանց տեղերը կոալիցիայում ու նաև կաֆե-ռեստորան-օբեկտների քանակը օպեռայի հայաթում ու շրջակայքում: 
Նրանք Քոչին 10 տարի  մոտները որպես Նախագահ էին պահում: Ու հեռու չի այն օրը, որ նույնը կկատարվի /եթե չի կատարվելՍերժի/ հետ 
 Նաև շատ "կատաղած" գործեր են անում իրենց մայր օջախում՝ Լիբանանում  :Smile: :

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչքան պակասի ցեղասպանական-հայդատական կթելու չափաբաժինը, էնքան ավելանալու է նրանց տեղերը կոալիցիայում ու նաև կաֆե-ռեստորան-օբեկտների քանակը օպեռայի հայաթում ու շրջակայքում:


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ հայդատական դոզայի պակասելու դեպքում դաշնակցության, որպես քաղաքական ուժի, գոյության իմաստը ընդհանրապես կկորի; Դաշնակցական ողջ էլեկտորատը մինչը հիմա աչք է փակել կաֆե, ռեստորանների ու փաստացի բիզնեսի վրա Հայաստանում: Նրանց այդ մի 7-8%-ը միշտ ձայն են տալիս, քանի որ անկեղծորեն հավատում են դաշնակների թուրքական դրոշը ամեն անկյունում վառելու քաղաքականության արդյունավետությանը: Ժիրինովսկուն էլ մի այդքան մարդ միշտ Ռուսատանում ձայն է տալիս:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Միշտ էլ կարելի է Թուրքիային այնպիսի բաներ առաջարկել որից նա հրաժարվել չի կարող:
> Օրինակ Հայաստանի կողմից նրանց սահմանների ճանաչումը:
> Օրինակ Ցեղասպանության հարցի փակումը:
> Օրինակ տնտեսական խթաններ ու պատիժներ
> Համ էլ թուրքերը իրենք են հոգնել ՆԱՏՕ-ից
> Երեկ էլ Թուրքիայից պահանջեցին Օմբուդսմենի ինստիտուտ ստեղծել: Պատկերացնում եք դա նրանց համար ինչ գլխացավանք է այն պայմաններում երբ արևելյան շրջանում անընդատ մարդու իրավունքների խախտում կա:
>  Այնպես որ այդքան վստահ մի եղեք


Ապեր, ինչ ես կարծում, որ ասենք պայման դնեն Թուրքիայի առաջ ու ասեն. «Հայաստանը հենց վաղը ճանաչում է քո սահմանները ու դու դուրս ես գալիս ՆԱՏՈ-ից», Թուրքիան դուրս կգա՞: Մարդուկ, հասկանում ես, որ վերջին հաշվով Թուրքիայի համար մեկ է, մենք կճանաչենք նրա սահմանները թե ոչ: Քանի որ, փաստացի ոչ մի բան, ոչ մի բան, մի հատ էլ ոչ մի բան, չենք կարողանալու անել: 

Հիմա, ճանաչելու մասով: Մի հատ բացի ՀՀ նախագահի կայքէջը: Մի հատ բաժին կա «Տեղեկություններ ՀՀ մասին»



> *Դիրքը՝*
> հարավից 38 աստիճան հյուսիսային լայնության 50',
> հյուսիսից 41 աստիճան հյուսիսային լայնության 20',
> արեւմուտքից 43 աստիճան արեւելյան երկայնության 30',
> արեւելքից 46 աստիճան արեւելյան երկայնության 00'
> 
> Հարեւան երկրները՝
> 
> հյուսիսում՝ Վրաստան,
> ...


Մի հատ էլ քարտեզ, որ չշշկռվենք: 

Ապեր, սա էլ մեր պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը: Նույնիսկ Ղարաբաղի մասին մի տող չկա: Ի՞նչ սահման ճանաչել, ընկեր:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> բայց հաստատ քուրդերն էլ մեզ բարեկամ չեն


Աստղո ջան, արի մի հատ համատեղ ուժերով, մեր կողքերը մի հատ բարեկամ գտնենք:

Համ էլ, պարտադիր չի որ բոլորը բարեկամ լինեն, բայց բոլորի մեջ թշնամի տեսնել էլ պետք չի;

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ հայդատական դոզայի պակասելու դեպքում դաշնակցության, որպես քաղաքական ուժի, գոյության իմաստը ընդհանրապես կկորի;


Բայց արի  հլա ձեռքտ դիր որտեղ հարմար կգտնես, ու ասա, արդյո՞ք Հայաստանում ԵՐԲԵՎԷ եղել է ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ուժ ասածը: 
Արի իրար ճիշտ գհասկանանք:  Քաղաքական ուժ լինելու համար նախ և առաջ պետք է որ լինի քաղաքական դաշտ: Հետո քաղաքական կանորնակարգեր. որոնք կատարվում են: Հետո էտ ամենի մեջ կկուտակվեն ՈՒԺ կոչվածը: 
Եթե սխալ եմ, ինձ ուղղի  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց արի  հլա ձեռքտ դիր որտեղ հարմար կգտնես, ու ասա, արդյո՞ք Հայաստանում ԵՐԲԵՎԷ եղել է ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ուժ ասածը: 
> Արի իրար ճիշտ գհասկանանք:  Քաղաքական ուժ լինելու համար նախ և առաջ պետք է որ լինի քաղաքական դաշտ: Հետո քաղաքական կանորնակարգեր. որոնք կատարվում են: Հետո էտ ամենի մեջ կկուտակվեն ՈՒԺ կոչվածը: 
> Եթե սխալ եմ, ինձ ուղղի


Ճիշտ ես քաղաքական ուժեր չկան, քանի որ չկա քաղաքական դաշտ: Պարզեցնենք: Կան հատուկ շահերով խմբեր, որոնք Հայաստանում կոչվում են կուսակցություններ, որ մարդիկ կարծեն, թե մենք էլ ենք երկիր: Բայց այդ հատուկ շահերով խմբերից մի քանիսը, ու դրանց մեջ դաշնակցությունը, իրենց խմբային շահերը առաջ տանելու համար, մարդկանց ուղեղները լվանում են զգայական նշանակություն ունեցող հասկացություններով «Հայ Դատ», «Հետ տվեք մեր հողերը», «Ծովից-Ծով», «Ստամբուլը արյան ծովի մեջ» ու սենց բաներ: Ու ահագին մարդ, մենակ դրա համար ձայն կտա դաշնակներին ու կխթանի նրանց բիզնեսրը հայրենիքում ու նրա սահմաններից դուրս:

----------


## Koms

> Դաշնակների համար և՛ Ցեղասպանությունը, և՛ Հայ Դատը, վաղուղ դարձել են բիզնես -  Սփյուռքից փող կթելու միջոց: Այն պահից, երբ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունը նորմալացան,.. այդ դեպքում դաշնակների տեղը կլինի այնտեղ, որտեղ նրանք վաղուց պետք է լինեին - պատմության դասագրքերում, որպես ծանուցում էջի տակ:


Փաստորեն հետաքրքիր բան տեղի ունեցավ: Սերժի իր այս , շախմատային ասած` “ձիով քայլով” /կամա, թե ակամա/ ` “վիլկա” արեց հենց դաշնակներին: Այս իրավիճակում դաշնակները գոնե պետք է արժանապատվորեն "հանձնվեին”  ու շուտ դուրս գային կոալիցիայից /հակաթուրքիզմի գաղափարախոսության իմաստազրկումը "փրկելու" համար/` բայց ինչպես տեսնում ենք ` նման բան տեղի չունեցավ:

----------


## Քամի

Տարօրինակ կադրեր է ներկայացնում թուրքական ATV հեռուստաընկերությունը.
խոսում են դաշնակների ակցիայից ու կադրեր  ցուցադրում  մատենադարանի հանրահավաքից  :Shok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն հետաքրքիր բան տեղի ունեցավ: Սերժի իր այս , շախմատային ասած` “ձիով քայլով” /կամա, թե ակամա/ ` “վիլկա” արեց հենց դաշնակներին: Այս իրավիճակում դաշնակները գոնե պետք է արժանապատվորեն "հանձնվեին”  ու շուտ դուրս գային կոալիցիայից /հակաթուրքիզմի գաղափարախոսության իմաստազրկումը "փրկելու" համար/` բայց ինչպես տեսնում ենք ` նման բան տեղի չունեցավ:


Դաշնակների համար, կառավարության հերթական նիստից հետո հրամցվող մի աման խաշը իրա թաշա խուստով ավելի կարևոր է, քան Հայ Դատը:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դաշնակների համար, կառավարության հերթական նիստից հետո հրամցվող մի աման խաշը իրա թաշա խուստով ավելի կարևոր է, քան Հայ Դատը:


Սխալվում ես... Հայ Դատը ավելի թանկ ա: Մոտ երկու, երկուսուկես միլիոն անգամ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սխալվում ես... Հայ Դատը ավելի թանկ ա: Մոտ երկու, երկուսուկես միլիոն անգամ:


"Հայ դատը" սփյուռքում է շահավետ (բոլոր դրամահավաքները դրա անվան տակ է արվում, փոխարենը երեխաների ուղեղն են լվանում ու մի երկու հատ էլ դաշնակի երգ սովորեցնում) իսկ Հայաստանում "Հայ Դատը" զուտ մասսա հավաքելու համար է, մեջը փող չկա, ժողովուրդը այդքան փող չունի, իսկ շահը իշխանության մաս կազմելու մեջ, դրա համար էլ դրանց "բողոքի ցույցը" խաղալիք ատրճանակի (կամ ինչպես մեր "լիփանանցի-չարչաբուխցի ընգերները կըսեն "դաբանճա") էֆֆեկտ է տալիս: Դաշնակ ղեկավարների համար, դա հերթական պրոցեդուրա է,  իսկ խեղճ շարքային դաշնակի համար -կներեք արտահայտությանս համար-հայրենասիրական մաստուրբացիա

----------


## Koms

Բայց ի վերջո այս "Գյուլը` ստադիոնում, դաշնակները` փողոցում" շոուից` շատ ավելին Թուրքիան շահեց, կասեմ ավելին` Թուրքիայի գերշահույթները շատ շուտով կզգանք:

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ ես քաղաքական ուժեր չկան, քանի որ չկա քաղաքական դաշտ: Պարզեցնենք: Կան հատուկ շահերով խմբեր, որոնք Հայաստանում կոչվում են կուսակցություններ, որ մարդիկ կարծեն, թե մենք էլ ենք երկիր: Բայց այդ հատուկ շահերով խմբերից մի քանիսը, ու դրանց մեջ դաշնակցությունը, իրենց խմբային շահերը առաջ տանելու համար, մարդկանց ուղեղները լվանում են զգայական նշանակություն ունեցող հասկացություններով «Հայ Դատ», «Հետ տվեք մեր հողերը», «Ծովից-Ծով», «Ստամբուլը արյան ծովի մեջ» ու սենց բաներ: Ու ահագին մարդ, մենակ դրա համար ձայն կտա դաշնակներին ու կխթանի նրանց բիզնեսրը հայրենիքում ու նրա սահմաններից դուրս:


Դաշնակերը հիմա նոր,  "կթող" գաղափարի  փնտրտուքի մեջ են: Վերսիաներից մեկը ինչքան գիտեմ ՝ "Ազատագրենք Ուրմիա լիճը գեղտոտ բարսիկից "-ն է  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ի վերջո այս "Գյուլը` ստադիոնում, դաշնակները` փողոցում" շոուից` շատ ավելին Թուրքիան շահեց, կասեմ ավելին` Թուրքիայի գերշահույթները շատ շուտով կզգանք:


Ես որ Թուրքիայի գերշահույթ ստանալուն անձամբ դեմ չեմ: Կարողանում են, թող ստանան: Կարող ենք մենք էլ այնքան խելոք լիենել, որ մեր փայ շահույթն էլ մենք փախցնենք «Գյուլը Երևանում, պանթուրքիստները Ստամբուլի փողոցներում» շոույից:

----------


## Marduk

> «ԻՇԽԱՆԻԿՆԵՐԸ ՀԱՎԱՔԵՆ ՃԱՄՊՐՈՒԿՆԵՐԸ ԵՎ ՀԵՌԱՆԱՆ» 
> Հայ կամավորականների համախմբում նախաձեռնությունը հանդես է եկել հայտարարությամբ` կապված հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետ: Հայտարարությամբ մասնավորապես ասվում է. «Չընտրված նախագահը պարտադրված կարող է վարել միայն այնպիսի քաղաքականություն, ինչպիսին թելադրում են տարածաշրջանում կենսական շահեր ունեցող հզոր տերությունները: Այսպես` այսօր պետք է բարելավի հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները, վաղը` կասկածի տակ պետք է դրվի Ցեղասպանությունը, ճանաչվի Կիպրոսի թուրքական մասի անկախությունը, կամ էլ Հայաստանի տարածքը օգտագործվի հարևան Իրանի նկատմամբ ագրեսիա իրականացնելու համար և այլն և այլն:
> Իրականությունն այն է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը որպես չընտրված Նախագահ, որպես հանցագործ ռեժիմի ղեկավար չի կարող վարել ինքնուրույն արտաքին քաղաքականություն: Նրան վերապահված է սպասավորի, քիրվայություն անողի նվաստացուցիչ դերը, ինչը նա փորձում է կատարել:
> 
> Դատապարտելով Հայաստանի ներկա իշխանավորների կրավորական կեցվածքը տարածաշրջանում վերջին հայտնի իրադարձությունների շուրջ, նրանց Թուրքիայի հետ բարեկամություն անելու մեծ ցանկությունը, հորդորում ենք իշխանիկներին ճամպրուկները արագ կապել և հեռանալ Հայաստանից, քանի դեռ ուշ չէ»:


Այսպիսի բաներ...  :LOL: 
Իսկական ընդդիմությունը ասաց իր խոսքը : Հալալ է տղերքին:

----------


## Chuk

> Այսպիսի բաներ... 
> Իսկական ընդդիմությունը ասաց իր խոսքը : Հալալ է տղերքին:


Սովորական ազգայնական բարբաջանք է, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Իհարկե ես այդ խմբի տղերքին հարգում եմ, բայց նրանց ծայրահեղական հայացքները մշտապես լինելու են իմ քննադատության առարկան: Կան տեղեր, որ լռել է պետք. սա այդ տեղերից էր մեր տղերքի համար, ինչը չհասկացան ու ավել-պակաս խոսեցին  :Wink:

----------


## Marduk

> Սովորական ազգայնական բարբաջանք է, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Իհարկե ես այդ խմբի տղերքին հարգում եմ, բայց նրանց ծայրահեղական հայացքները մշտապես լինելու են իմ քննադատության առարկան: Կան տեղեր, որ լռել է պետք.


Վայ, իսկ էդ ո՞վ է այդ իմաստունը որ որոշում է թե որտեղ պետք է լռենք ու որտեղ խոսենք:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Չես կարծում որ նրանք ովքեր մարտի մեկին առաջին գծում էին ավելի շատ իրավունք ունեն խոսալու քան նրանք ովքեր իրենց տնից վախեցել էին դուրս գալ ու ձերբակալված էին ձևանում

----------


## Chuk

> Վայ, իսկ էդ ո՞վ է այդ իմաստունը որ որոշում է թե որտեղ պետք է լռենք ու որտեղ խոսենք:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Չես կարծում որ նրանք ովքեր մարտի մեկին առաջին գծում էին ավելի շատ իրավունք ունեն խոսալու քան նրանք ովքեր իրենց տնից վախեցել էին դուրս գալ ու ձերբակալված էին ձևանում


Մերկապարանոց հայտարարություն  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Ազերները կատաղել են Գյուլի վրա:

Day.Az 6 сентября, Ереван, Абдулла Гюль: цветы на могилу иллюзий

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հիշու՞մ եք «Երջանկության Մեխանիկան» ֆիլմը: Կամաաաց-կամաաաաց կծանոթանանք. 




> *ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՅԻՆ ԷԼԷՆԵՐԳԻԱ ԿՄԱՏԱԿԱՐԱՐԻ* 
> 
> Հայաստանը Թուրքիային էելկտրաէներգիա կմատակարարի 2009 թ.-ից, հայտարարել է ՀՀ էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարար Արմեն Մովսիսյանը։ 
> 
> Թուրքիայի նախագահ Աբդուլա Գյուլի գլխավորած պատվիրակության Երևան կատարած այցի շրջանակներում Հայաստան էին նաև եկել ՅՈՒՆԻՏ էներգետիկ մասնավոր ընկերության ներկայացուցիչները։ «Այցի շրջանակներում ստորագրվել է Ղարսի միջով Հայաստանից Թուրքիա էլեկտրաէներգիայի արտահանման մասին պայմանագիրը։ Պայմանագրով նախատեսվում է, որ 4-5 ամսվա ընթացքում թուրքական կողմը կվերականգնի բոլոր անհրաժեշտ ենթակառուցվածքները Թուրքիայի տարածքում», ասել է նախարարը։
> 
> Խոսելով մատակարարվելիք էլէներգիայի գնի մասին, նախարարն ասել է, թե եթե մատակարարումները իրականացվեին այսօրվա հաշվարկներով, ապա գինը կկազմեր կիլովատի համար 5,7 ցենտ, ավելացնելով, թե դա շահավետ գին է:
> 
> Նախարարը հույս է հայտնել, որ քանի որ պայմանավորվածությունները ձեռք են բերվել ամենաբարձր մակարդակով, դժվար թե ի հայտ գան քաղաքական բնույթի խոչընդոտներ:


http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php#top

----------


## Koms

Դե իսկ ում ձեռքին է ՀՀ-ի էներգետիկան? ռուսների.., ու հիմա կամաց-կամաց վերջնականապես պարզ է դառնում, հա?

----------


## dvgray

> Դե իսկ ում ձեռքին է ՀՀ-ի էներգետիկան? ռուսների.., ու հիմա կամաց-կամաց վերջնականապես պարզ է դառնում, հա?


Ասում են ոև Սերժը Յապոնչիկի մոտ ռեգիոնի /անունը ՀՀ/ Նախագահ է  աշխատում:
Սրանից էլ է ահագին բաներ պարզ դառնում  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Իսկ էտ էլեկտրականության գինը 17 դրամի մոտերն  ա հա՞ գալիս  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ էտ էլեկտրականության գինը 17 դրամի մոտերն  ա հա՞ գալիս


Հա, օպտըմ

----------


## REAL_ist

սառուցը հալումա հա ոնցոր թե մանրից, չնայած թուրքերը հայտնի կուտ տվողեն

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա, օպտըմ


ՀՀ-ում ավելի թանկ չի? :Think:

----------


## FutureMan

Այ մարդ ոնց կարելի է այսքան ամեն ինչ իրար խառնել: Հա մենք սիրում ենք խառը իրավիճակներ, բայց էս կարգի՞: 
Կամա թե ակամա բոլորը համաձայն են թուրքերի հետ ախպերություն անելուն: Բացատրեմ.  ոչ մի կուսակցություն, կազմակերպություն, անհատ ոչ մի ձևով չփորձեց բողոքի մի նորմալ ակցաիա անել : Ընդհամենը մի դաշնակցություն, էն էլ այնպիսի նվաստացուցիչ քննադատության  ենթարկվեց, որ կարծես ցեղասպանությունը մերժելու ակցիա էր արել: Հիմա սրտանց են արել, թե շոու էր, բայց դե գոնե դրսից նորմալ էր նայվում : Դրոշ են վառում, է լավ են անում, մարդ կա էտ դրոշը ծոցագրպանում է պահում:
Որևէ մեկը կնշի՞ թէ ով և ինչպես փորձեց ընդվզել գյուլի այցին: Չեմ կարծում, ուրեմն ուժերը ում մենք սատարում ենք համաձայն էին ՞ , ստացվում է որ մենք էլ ենք համաձայն , ինչքան էլ տխուր լինի փաստը: 
Համ էլ ժողովուրդ ջան, հերիք ա էլի , պետք չի Հայոց հարցը անընդհատ շահարկել ներքին հարցերը լուծելու համար : 
Մարդ կա, ինչքան ժամանակ էր ծիծեռնակաբերդ չէր եղել, էս անգամ որոշեց գնա, էն էլ ոնց գնա…  Հիմա ինչ, քարկոծենք՞, որ գնացել ա էս անգամ … Իհարկե չէ, թեկուզ շատերը ձևական, թեկուզ առանց խորապես գիտակցելու, բայց թող մի օր ամբողջ հայությունը մի մարդու նման կանգնեն կողք կողքի, ու պայքարեն Հայոց հարցի ճանաչման համար: 
Գյուլը երևանում, բարեկամության ձեռք… ամեն անգամ երբ թուրքը մեկնել է բարեկամության ձեռքը, մյուս ձեռքում ամուր պահած է եղել յաթաղանը : Զգոն ա պետք լինել, շատ զգոն:

----------


## Chuk

FutureMan, ես կողմ էի Գյուլի այցելությանը  :Smile:

----------


## FutureMan

Բա հենց էտ էմ ասում էլի  (ժպտացող սմայլիկ) : 
Բարի գալուստ Գյուլ էֆենդի… մեր մեծ ախպեր, մեր փրկարար (ստեղ մի հատ փսխող սմայլիկ) , թող ինձ ներեն գյուլին ընդհունողները, ես դեմ եմ… լավ չշարունակեմ, թե չէ թուրքի մասին խոսալուց սկսում եմ քաղաքավարության սահմաններից դուրս գալ…

----------


## Chuk

> Բա հենց էտ էմ ասում էլի  (ժպտացող սմայլիկ) : 
> Բարի գալուստ Գյուլ էֆենդի… մեր մեծ ախպեր, մեր փրկարար (ստեղ մի հատ փսխող սմայլիկ) , թող ինձ ներեն գյուլին ընդհունողները, ես դեմ եմ… լավ չշարունակեմ, թե չէ թուրքի մասին խոսալուց սկսում եմ քաղաքավարության սահմաններից դուրս գալ…


Դու պիտի որ հիմա կանոնադրությունը կարդայիր, ստեղ ի՞նչ կենես  :Shok:

----------


## FutureMan

> Դու պիտի որ հիմա կանոնադրությունը կարդայիր, ստեղ ի՞նչ կենես


Քո կողմից ավելացնեմ, կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար :
Իմ կողմից էլ ասեմ, ներողություն գյուլին վիրավորելու համար: Գնացի կարդալու ձերդ պայծառափայլություն: Չնայած տանտիրոջ լիարժեք իրավունքներին, ես ավելի շատ կգնահատեի տանտիրոջ հյուրընկալությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Քո կողմից ավելացնեմ, կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար :
> Իմ կողմից էլ ասեմ, ներողություն գյուլին վիրավորելու համար: Գնացի կարդալու ձերդ պայծառափայլություն: Չնայած տանտիրոջ լիարժեք իրավունքներին, ես ավելի շատ կգնահատեի տանտիրոջ հյուրընկալությունը:


Հլը անկեղծորեն ասա, քեզ 5-րդ անգամ եմ հեռացնելու, թե 6-րդ, թե հաշվից արդեն ընկել եմ ու ավելի մեծ ա էդ թիվը:

----------


## Elmo

> Բա հենց էտ էմ ասում էլի  (ժպտացող սմայլիկ) : 
> Բարի գալուստ Գյուլ էֆենդի… մեր մեծ ախպեր, մեր փրկարար (ստեղ մի հատ փսխող սմայլիկ) , թող ինձ ներեն գյուլին ընդհունողները, ես դեմ եմ… լավ չշարունակեմ, թե չէ թուրքի մասին խոսալուց սկսում եմ քաղաքավարության սահմաններից դուրս գալ…


Երբ առաջին անգամ մեկը ասեց երկիրը կլոր ա իրան վառեցին, որովհետև չէին հասկանում, չէ.. սենց չէր:
Իրականում Ջորդանո Բրունոյին վառեցին, որովհետև չէին ուզում քարացած կրոնական գաղափարները փշրվեին: Մարդիկ պետք ա մի բանից վախենային:

Երբ Գյուլն եկավ Հայաստան, էլի ֆանատիկներ սկսեցին դրանից վատ զգալ, ու ուզում էին վառեին: Գյուլին չէ, իրա դրոշը: Դու իրանց մի հավատա, իրականում առևտուր կարելի է անել թշնամու հետ էլ: Իսկ միջպետական հարաբերություններում միշտ էլ շահն է առաջնային: Օրինակ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստանը իրար ատում են, բայց իրար հետ ենքան շահավետ առևտուր են անում, որ չեն ուզում իրար խփեն:
Գյուլին ես էլ եմ դեմ, աղջիկ լինեի, իրա հետ չէի ամուսնանա, բայց էդ լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա: Ես կողմ եմ, որ Հայաստանը հարստանա, մենք էլ լավ ապրենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քո կողմից ավելացնեմ, կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար :
> Իմ կողմից էլ ասեմ, ներողություն գյուլին վիրավորելու համար: Գնացի կարդալու ձերդ պայծառափայլություն: Չնայած տանտիրոջ լիարժեք իրավունքներին, ես ավելի շատ կգնահատեի տանտիրոջ հյուրընկալությունը:


Քեզ համար գոյություն ունի երկու դիրքորոշում. կամ թշնամի ես կամ հետույքում ես (քեզ ինկատի չունեմ), բայց արի ու տես որ այս երկու դիրքորոշումներից բացի կարող է լինել երրորդ և ավելի դիրքորոշումներ…մի զարմացիր, այդպես էլ կա և ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ այն կիրառվում է (թերևս բացի մեզնից)

----------


## dvgray

Մինչև հիմա չէի ընկալում որ ինֆորմացիան հարձակումը սենց հզոր զենք է:
Ասեմ, որ սրանից 16, 10 , 5 , 1 տարի կամ 1 ամիս կամ 1 օր առաջ ես միշտ էլ կողմ եմ եղել թրքերի  հետ նորմալ ու դրացիական հարաբերությունների: 
Սակայն նայում եմ, թե Սերժի հրավերքի հետ ինչպես թուրքի դրոշ վառող ու թրքի հետ հավիտենական թշնամությունից խոսացող մասսան սահուն անցում կատարեց թուրքի հետ նորմալ դրացիական հարաբերությունների… ուղղակի ապշեցուցիչ արդյունք է:

Դուրս է գալիս , որ ճիշտ է, որ բավասկանաչափ փողի առկայության դեպքում ինձ Հայաստանում կարող են հայտարարել անգամ Նախագահ ու անգամ Կաթողիկոս:
Իսկ դեպուտատաը մանր մունի, մի քանի հարյուր հազարի հաշիվ է  :Wink: 
 :LOL:  ողբամ հայ ժողովրդի այսպիսի անգիտակից վիճակը, երբ իր այսպես կոչված  հիմնարար սկզբուքն ՝ "հավերժ թուրքի թշնամի", մի շաբաթում 180 աստիճանով պտտվեց  :LOL: : 
Ապշեցուցիչ արդյունք է մասսայական պրոպագանդայի հետևանքները ուսումնասիրելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Koms

> ...նայում եմ, թե Սերժի հրավերքի հետ ինչպես թուրքի դրոշ վառող ու թրքի հետ հավիտենական թշնամությունից խոսացող մասսան սահուն անցում կատարեց թուրքի հետ նորմալ դրացիական հարաբերությունների… ուղղակի ապշեցուցիչ արդյունք է: ...ողբամ հայ ժողովրդի այսպիսի անգիտակից վիճակը, երբ իր այսպես կոչված  հիմնարար սկզբուքն ՝ "հավերժ թուրքի թշնամի", մի շաբաթում 180 աստիճանով պտտվեց:


հա,  բոլորի համար էլ ուղղակի ապշեցուցիչ էր “արմատական ազգայնական ուժերի” այդ նոր “դիրքը”; բայց դե չնայած իրոք որ էլ ինչ էինք սպասում? էս ա մեր ընդհանուր "պատկերը"...

----------


## Elmo

> ողբամ հայ ժողովրդի այսպիսի անգիտակից վիճակը, երբ իր այսպես կոչված  հիմնարար սկզբուքն ՝ "հավերժ թուրքի թշնամի", մի շաբաթում 180 աստիճանով պտտվեց :



Վայ Դիվի ջան բա մենակ Հայերն ե՞ն պրոպագանդվում: ԱՄՆ -ում, սեպտեմբերի 11-ից հետո գիտե՞ս ինչեր պրոպագանդեցին: Մենակ մարդկանց համար նախատեսված չհրկիզվող պահարանների ու երկնաքերից թռնելու պարաշյուտների վաճառքի փաստը հերիք չի՞: Մի շաբաթում ազատ ամերիկացիները դառան չհրկիզվող պահարան առնող ամերիկացիներ, որ մտնեն մեջը ու դողան վախից: Ագիտացիա  :Smile: 

Հալա հայերը, երևի ամենադժվար ագիտացվող ժողովուրդն են: Ես թուրքերին չեմ սիրել, ու չեմ էլ սիրում, ոնց որ ցանկացած հայ: Բայց տենում եմ , որ ամբողջ շուկան թուրքական ապրանք է: Հո դրանք թաքու՞ն չեն բերում: Հո տուժելո՞վ չեն բերում: Մեզ ձեռ ա տալիս, դե ուրեմն ավելի լավ չի՞ պետական մակարդակով էլ առևտուր անենք:

Սաղ Հայաստանը գնում ա Անթալիա փողերը թողում ա թուրքեիրն, ու գալիսա: Չսիրելուց ա:
Բա դու գիտե՞ս, որ հայ «աղջիկներ» էլ կան, որ գնում եմ թուրքիա փող աշխատելու: Չեն սիրում թուրքերին դրա համար էլ գնում են:

----------


## Koms

Քաղաքականության մեջ սիրել-չսիրելու ֆակտորը բացառվում ա ի սպառ : Ինչ ա կարող ա ռուսներն են մեզ "շատ" սիրում?.. չէ, հիմա իրանց "վիզ" պետք ենք` էդքան բան միայն,..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ողբամ հայ ժողովրդի այսպիսի անգիտակից վիճակը, երբ իր այսպես կոչված  հիմնարար սկզբուքն ՝ "հավերժ թուրքի թշնամի", մի շաբաթում 180 աստիճանով պտտվեց :


Դիվ էտ «հավերժ թուրքի թշնամի» սկզբունքը ոչ մի լուրջ հիմք Հայաստանում երբեք էլ չի ունեցել: Հավերժ ատելության համար ֆունդամենտալ գործոնները միշտ էլ բացակայել են: Նրանք ովքեր մինչ այդ համոզում էին որ կա «գենետիկ անհամատեղելիություն», մոռացության էին մատնել «գենետիկ համատեղելիությունը», որը մի քսան անգամ ավելի է ուժեղ է, քանի որ ձևավորել է մի քանի հարյուր տարվա ընթացքում, կյանքի բոլոր ոլորտներում. լավաշից ու թանից սկսած մինչև զուռնա-դհոլն ու քոչարին: Այնպես որ, հայերը հիմա երևի կանգնած են արժեքային համակարգերի վերաիմաստավորման փաստի առաջ. ի վերջո ո՞վ է մեր դարերի խորքից եկող բարեկամը (դարերի զուտ ժամանակային իմաստով), ռուսը, թե՞ թուրքը:  :LOL: 

Այնպես որ, եղբայր, երևի այս ինֆորմացիոն հարձակումըը ընդամենը խթան էր, որ մենք վերադառնայինք մեր արմատներին, որոնց մասին մոռացել էին վերջին, ընդամեն հարյուր տարվա ընթացքում:

----------


## Marduk

Չէ աչքիս սահմանը չի բացվելու

Նախ նույնիսկ այդ թեմայի մասին չեն էլ խոսացել, ըստ զլմների, խոսել են հիմնականում Արցախից ու պարզ է թե մոտավորապես ինչ է ասել Թուրքիան

Մյուս կարևոր հարցը որ հիմա լուծում է Թուրքիան կամ արդեն լուծեց դա Ցեղասպանության հարցի դադարեցումն էր:

http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/...ey-Armenia.php 

Փաստորեն հիմա եթե մի երկիր ուզենա Ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչել ապա նրան կասեն թե մի արա քանի որ ընթանում է լուրջ բանակցային պռոցես: Դե իսկ պռոցեսը կարող է տևել շաաատ երկար ասենք մի 10 կամ 30 տարի: Ու այդքան ժամանակ էլ ոչ մի երկիր չի ճանաչի: *Ու այդքան ժամանակ էլ կարելի է սահմանը փակ պահել:*
 Հիմա փաստորեն Թուրքիային ձեռնտու է լինելու ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանումը ու անվերջ բանակցումները.... 

 Հետաքրքիր կոնֆիգուրացիա է:

----------


## Marduk

Էս էլ ձեր սիրած Գյուլը Բաքվում



> Несомненно, скорейшее освобождение оккупированных земель станет очень большим шагом, и с установлением мира и безопасности в этом регионе возникнет очень эффективное экономическое сотрудничество.


day.az/news/politics/130128.html

Գոնե տարրական չեզոքություն պահպաներ, համ էլ ինչի համար մեկ է հայերը իրեն այսպես էլ են ընդունում: 
Այնպես որ մի զիջում արդեն արեցինք: *Իսկ սահմանը ՉԲԱՑՎԵՑ:*  Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման պահանջից հրաժարվեցինք:
Հիմա պատրաստվենք հաջորդ զիջումին, տանք Արցախը Ադրբեջանին,  թե չէ Գյուլ բաբան կջղայնանա ու չի գա մեր երկիր ֆուտբոլ նայելու ու խորոված ուտելու... շագոմ մարշ

----------


## Artgeo

*Marduk*
Պանիկայի դրդապատճառները չեմ հասկանում  :Smile:  Ըստ քեզ Գյուլը պիտի՞ ասեր «Լավ են արել հայերը ու Արցախն էլ հետ չեն տա»   :Smile:  Նենց ակնհայտ երևույթների վերաբերյալ ես հիստերիա բարձրացնում: Դու իրո՞ք այլ բան էիր սպասում:  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Marduk*
> Պանիկայի դրդապատճառները չեմ հասկանում  Ըստ քեզ Գյուլը պիտի՞ ասեր «Լավ են արել հայերը ու Արցախն էլ հետ չեն տա»   Նենց ակնհայտ երևույթների վերաբերյալ ես հիստերիա բարձրացնում: Դու իրո՞ք այլ բան էիր սպասում:


Ուրեմն երկու ամիս առաջ երբ Մեդվեդևը բառացի Բաքվում ասեց «մենք պաշտպանում ենք Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը», ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցավ ասեր . «Մեդվեդեև, դե հիմա բազաներդ վերցրում ու շաշոլդ քաշի մեր երկրից»: Սուս ու փուս, մենք մեզանից մանթո նստած էինք: Բայց Գյուլի Երևանում ֆուտբոլ նայելուց հետո, ուզում ենք Գյուլը ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ հայտարարի «կներեք, ցեղասպանություն ենք արել, ո՞նց անենք ձեր հողերը հետ տանք, ձեզ էլ մոլոդեց, ցեղասպանության վրեժը ադրբեջանից հանել եք, կարաք էլի գրավեք»

----------


## Artgeo

> Ուրեմն երկու ամիս առաջ երբ Մեդվեդևը բառացի Բաքվում ասեց «մենք պաշտպանում ենք Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը», ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցավ ասեր . «Մեդվեդեև, դե հիմա բազաներդ վերցրում ու շաշոլդ քաշի մեր երկրից»: Սուս ու փուս, մենք մեզանից մանթո նստած էինք: Բայց Գյուլի Երևանում ֆուտբոլ նայելուց հետո, ուզում ենք Գյուլը ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ հայտարարի «կներեք, ցեղասպանություն ենք արել, ո՞նց անենք ձեր հողերը հետ տանք, ձեզ էլ մոլոդեց, ցեղասպանության վրեժը ադրբեջանից հանել եք, կարաք էլի գրավեք»


+ Նախիջևանն էլ ձեզ փեշքյաշ  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ աչքիս սահմանը չի բացվելու
> 
> Նախ նույնիսկ այդ թեմայի մասին չեն էլ խոսացել, ըստ զլմների, խոսել են հիմնականում Արցախից ու պարզ է թե մոտավորապես ինչ է ասել Թուրքիան
> 
> Մյուս կարևոր հարցը որ հիմա լուծում է Թուրքիան կամ արդեն լուծեց դա Ցեղասպանության հարցի դադարեցումն էր:
> 
> http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/...ey-Armenia.php 
> 
> Փաստորեն հիմա եթե մի երկիր ուզենա Ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչել ապա նրան կասեն թե մի արա քանի որ ընթանում է լուրջ բանակցային պռոցես: Դե իսկ պռոցեսը կարող է տևել շաաատ երկար ասենք մի 10 կամ 30 տարի: Ու այդքան ժամանակ էլ ոչ մի երկիր չի ճանաչի: *Ու այդքան ժամանակ էլ կարելի է սահմանը փակ պահել:*
> ...


Մարդուկ, նախ չեմ հասկանում որտեղի՞ց ես վերցրել, որ ցեղասպանության հարցը դադարեցված է: Կամ որ դադարեցված չէր, ի՞նչ էր - ասենք Իտալիայի, Բարտոլինո-Ջորդանո նահանգի Սանտա Լուչիանո գյուղն էլ ընդունեց Ցեղասպանությունը, դրանից ի՞նչ էր փոխվում:   Կամ ո՞վ ասեց, որ եթե սահմանները չեն բացվելու, մենք ստատուս քվոն երեսուն տարի պահելու ենք, ու ուրիշ բան չենք մտածելու: Կամ ո՞վ ասեց, թե այն ինչի մասին Սերժն ու Գյուլը զրուցել են, պիտի բոլոր ԶԼՄ-ներին հայտնի լիներ ու պիտի մանրամասն մեզ պատմեին: Կամ ինչի՞ ենք ակնկալում, որ Գյուլի գալուց երկու ժամ հետո պիտի բոլոր հարցերը լուծված լինեին:

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց



> *Էս էլ ձեր սիրած Գյուլը Բաքվում*
> 
> day.az/news/politics/130128.html
> 
> Գոնե տարրական չեզոքություն պահպաներ, համ էլ ինչի համար մեկ է հայերը իրեն այսպես էլ են ընդունում: 
> Այնպես որ մի զիջում արդեն արեցինք: *Իսկ սահմանը ՉԲԱՑՎԵՑ:*  Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման պահանջից հրաժարվեցինք:
> Հիմա պատրաստվենք հաջորդ զիջումին, տանք Արցախը Ադրբեջանին,  թե չէ Գյուլ բաբան կջղայնանա ու չի գա մեր երկիր ֆուտբոլ նայելու ու խորոված ուտելու... շագոմ մարշ


Ապեր, չգիտեմ «Ձեր» ասելով ում ի նկատի ունես, բայց Գյուլը ինչքան քո սիրածն ա էնքան էլ իմ: Նույն բանը կարող եմ ասել մնացած բոլորի մասին, Պուտին հոպարից սկսած, Բուշ քեռիով վերջացրած: 

Սահմանի բացվելը ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում: Գյուլը զաբոռի բանալիները գրպանը գալիս էր Երևան, ու Սերժի հետ գնում ու սահմանը բացու՞մ էին: Ասենք կարելի է մի երկու քայլ էն կողմ նայել - Գյուլի գնալուց հետո Բաբաջանը մնացել է ևս մեկ օր ու հարցեր են քննարկել: Բա երևի մի բան էլ դրա մասին խոսացած կլինեն էլի:  :LOL: 

Մարդուկ, ստեղ ոչ մեկս ոչ նախագահ ենք աշխատում, որ ողջ տեղեկատվությանը տիրապետենք, ոչ էլ Նոստրադամուսն ենք, որ հազար տոկոսանոց կանխատեսումներ անենք: Ոչ մեկս էլ չգիտի, թե վաղն ինչ է լինելու: Հարցը հետևյալումն է, ի՞նչ ենք ուզում, որ լինի վաղը.
- ուզում ենք սաղ կյանքներս մեծ հարևանից վախեցած ու կոմպլեքսավորված ապրել, թե՞ ուզում ենք ինչ-որ պահի նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունենալ
- ուզում ենք սաղ կյանքներս կախված լինել մի հատ Վրաստանով անցնող երկաթգծից, որ երկու օր պատերազմ լինի հաց ու ջրից կտրվենք, թե՞ ուզում ենք նորմալ կոմունիկացիաներ ունենալ
- ուզում ենք, որ սաղ կյանքներս մեր տեղը ռուսները որոշեն ինչ ենք անելու, թե՞ կարող ենք տարբերակներ գտնել, երբ մենք էլ մեր համար մի բան կորոշենք
- ուզում ենք, որ էս համաշխարհային էներգետիկ տեռորի պայմաններում մի բան էլ մեր երկրի վրայով անցնի, թե՞ մուրացկանի պես պիտի նայենք թե հարևանները մեզ ինչ թուլափայ են քցում
- վերջին հաշվով, խաղաղություն ենք ուզում, թե՞ պատերազմ, բարգավաճում, թե՞ վանդակի մեջ փակված փիսիկի թռչկոտումներ, անունն էլ դրած վագրային թռիչք

Ապեր, ես էսքան բան եմ ուզում: Ու հիմա բացի թուրքերի հետ հարաբերությունները նորմալացնելուց ուրիշ ճանապարհ չեմ տեսնում: Հիմա կլինի կլինի, չի լինի, ինչպես ասում են ջհանդամին լինի, մի բան կմտածենք: Մենակ ժամանակից շուտ, պանիկայի մեջ ընկած պատառոտվել պետք չի: 

Մի բան էլ անձամբ իմ կողմից: Էս խառա-խուռա ժամանակներում քթերը քաշող ղումարբազի փոխարեն, երկրին համ էլ նորմալ ղեկավար է պետք, որ կհասկանա ու կըմբռնի աշխարհաքաղաքական իրողությունները, ու կկարողանա ինքնուրույն քաղաքականություն վարել: Թե չէ վախենամ, նորանշանակը էնքան էլ չի հասկանում իրա արածների արդյունքներն ու հետևանքները:

----------


## Marduk

> Ուրեմն երկու ամիս առաջ երբ Մեդվեդևը բառացի Բաքվում ասեց «մենք պաշտպանում ենք Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը», ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցավ ասեր


Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը Սերժն էլ է ճանաչել, դա աբստրակտ բան է: Հիմա Ադրբեջանի սահմանները կոնկրետ չեն նշված ու կարելի է էդ տարածքային ամբողջությունը հասկանալ և Արցախով և առանց Արցախ:
Բայց երբ կոնկրետ մեկը նշում է թե *կոնկրետ որտեղից* պետք է Հայաստանը դուրս դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է: Նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ը երբեք Հայաստանին չի ասել թե դուրս արի էդ տարածքներից: ՄԱԿ-ում էլ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստանը ԴԵՄ քվեարկեցին Ադրբեջանի բանաձևին:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը Սերժն էլ է ճանաչել, դա աբստրակտ բան է: Հիմա Ադրբեջանի սահմանները կոնկրետ չեն նշված ու կարելի է էդ տարածքային ամբողջությունը հասկանալ և Արցախով և առանց Արցախ:
> Բայց երբ կոնկրետ մեկը նշում է թե *կոնկրետ որտեղից* պետք է Հայաստանը դուրս դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է: Նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ը երբեք Հայաստանին չի ասել թե դուրս արի էդ տարածքներից: ՄԱԿ-ում էլ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստանը ԴԵՄ քվեարկեցին Ադրբեջանի բանաձևին:


Գրավյալ տարացքները հենց էտա Ղարաբաղը չի Մարդուկ :Wink: , Թուրքիան շատ լավ հասկանումա որ մենք Ղարաբաղը չենք տա առանց կռվի, Ադրբեջանն էլ հասկացավ որ կռիվ չի կարա սկսի, էս վրացական դեպքերից հետո նամանավանդ, նենց որ տարացքների դիմաց Ղարաբաղը, ես որպես Հայաստան հանրապետության քաղաքացի երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ էտ տարբերակին

----------


## Marduk

> Գրավյալ տարացքները հենց էտա Ղարաբաղը չի Մարդուկ, Թուրքիան շատ լավ հասկանումա որ մենք Ղարաբաղը չենք տա առանց կռվի,


Իսկ ինչ պետք է Ղարաբաղը հենց հիմա իրե՞նց
Սկզբից կտաս կողքի սաղ տարածքները, ու Ղարաբաղը նորից ամեն կողմից կշրջապատվի հետո կասեն սպասի մինչև փախստականները գան ապրեն հետո նոր կմտածենք ճանաչման մասին: Համ էլ պետք է դեմոկրատական ռեֆերենդում:
Դե մինչև փախստականները գան մի 10 տարի կանցնի:  Հետո կասեն դե լավ մի քիչ էլ սպասեք մինչև վերջնական ստատուսի հարցը լուծվի նոր սահմանը կբացենք

Հետո երբ թուրքերը արդեն մի 200-300 հազար կլինեն ու ռեֆերենդումի արդյունքը ակնհայտ կլինի նոր էն ժամանակ կասեն դե հիմա հայեր ու թուրքեր սիրուն ռեֆերենդում եք անում ու բացվում են ձեր սահմանները ու որոշվում է Արցախի ստատուսի հարցը:

 Դե իսկ եթե Հայաստանում բողոքի ալիք բարձրանա ինչպես 1988-ին կամ 2008-ին (ոնց որ եղավ էս տարի մարտի 3-4-ին ) ապա մի հատ սահմանում կրակոցներ կսկսվեն ու նորից կկանգնենք պատերազմի վտանգի առաջ բայց արդեն շատ ավելի վատ ֆռոնտային գծով:

----------


## Marduk

> Այսօր ԱԺ նախագահ Տիգրան Թորոսյանը հյուրընկալել է Եվրոպայի Խորհրդի քաղաքական խորհրդատվության և համագործակցության հարցերով տնօրեն Կլաուդիա Լուչիանիին: Հանդիպմանը խոսք է եղել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների մասին: Տիկին Լուչիանիի գնահատականով` որոշակի շրջանակների թուրք գործարարներ հատկապես ուշադիր են այս փոփոխությունների նկատմամբ` ակնկալելով հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացում և համագործակցություն հայկական կողմի հետ: Տիգրան Թորոսյանն իր հերթին ասել է, որ սահմանի բացումը տևական ժամանակ կպահանջի, քանի որ թուրքական կողմը իրապես պատրաստ չէ այս քայլին: Եվ դա ոչ միայն թուրքական կողմի, այլև միջազգային կառույցների խնդիրն է. մասնավորապես Թուրքիայի վերաբերյալ ԵԽԽՎ որևէ բանաձևում չի եղել մի կետ, որը կոչ աներ բացել սահմանը ԵԽ անդամ երկու երկրների միջև: Եվ եթե եվրոպական կառույցները սկզբունքային ու հետևողական լինեն իրենց բանաձևերի կատարման առումով` բոլորովին այլ իրավիճակ կլինի տարածաշրջանում` մասնավորապես հայ-ադրբեջանական հարաբերություններում, ասել է ԱԺ նախագահը: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում են ԱԺ հասարակայնության հետ կապերի վարչությունից:


Եթե Հայաստանում որևէ մի ուժ լրջորեն ուզենար սահմանը բացել ապա դա վաղուց արված կլիներ:
  Կան բազմաթիվ ոչ ուժային, իրավա-տնտեսա-քարոզչական լծակներ որոնք օգտագործելով կարելի էր հասնել արդյունքի առանց լուրջ կորուստների:
*Բայց կրկնում եմ Հայաստանում դա ոչ մեկի լրջորեն չի հետաքրքրում:* Ոչ սուտի ընդդիմությանը ոչ էլ սուտի իշխանությանը:   


 Սահման եք ուզում բացել ազգովի հավաքվեք մի հատ դատական հայց արեք Եվրոպայում պահանջեք մի 5 միլլիարդ դոլլար, մեկ էլ տեսար  Եվրոպան դրական պատասխանեց որպեզի դրանով Թուրքիային ճնշի:  Ուզում եք քարոզչական հաղթանակ, հավաքեք  ժողովրդին տարեք Իգդիրի սահմանի մոտ մի միտինգ արեք: Կանչեք ՍՆՆ, ԲԲՍ, թող նկարեն ...  Էնքան նորմալ ձև կա,  *ԱՆՈՂ ՉԿԱ*:  
 Կոնգրեսը պտի անի, որ Գյուլի անուն լսեց հաճույքից քարացավ մոռացավ հանցավոր ռեժիմին, կամ Սերժը պտի անի որ մինչև հիմա գնահատական չի տվել   *հակապետական* ընդվզմանը: Մեկը մեկից անողնաշար: Մեկը մեկից թույլ ու թուլամորթ....

----------


## Chuk

Մարդուկ, գրառումներիդ մեջ երբևէ կարո՞ղ ես թույնից բացի այլ բան մատուցել, մերկապարանոց մտքերից բացի մի ողջախոհ միտք ասել  :Wink: 

Հո զոռով չի, չես կարող:
ՀՀ-ում կան ուժեր, անուններ չեմ տալիս, ովքեր ուզում են իրապես նորմալ հարաբերություններ Թուրքիայի հետ, սահմանի բացում ու դրա համար անում են գործողություններ: Այդ գործողությունները սկսվել են առաջին նախագահի նախագահական տարիներից, բայց ցավոք սրտի քանի-որ այն ժամանակ ընդդիմությանը թույլատրված էր ազատ խոսել, այդ քայլերի դեմ որոշ սուտի (մարդուկյան տերմինաբանությամբ) ազգայնականներ կարողացան մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացնել, հասարակական թյուր կարծիք ստեղծել: Բարեբախտաբար այն էտապն անցած է, որ սուտի ազգայնականները կարող են այդպիսի թյուր հասարակական կարծիք ստեղծել ու դրանում իր ուրույն տեղն ունի նաև այսօրվա ՀԱԿը  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը Սերժն էլ է ճանաչել, դա աբստրակտ բան է: Հիմա Ադրբեջանի սահմանները կոնկրետ չեն նշված ու կարելի է էդ տարածքային ամբողջությունը հասկանալ և Արցախով և առանց Արցախ:
> Բայց երբ կոնկրետ մեկը նշում է թե *կոնկրետ որտեղից* պետք է Հայաստանը դուրս դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է: Նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ը երբեք Հայաստանին չի ասել թե դուրս արի էդ տարածքներից: ՄԱԿ-ում էլ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստանը ԴԵՄ քվեարկեցին Ադրբեջանի բանաձևին:


«Ճանաչում եմ տարածքային ամբողջականությունը» նույնքան աբստրակտ է, որքան «ազատել օկուպացված տարածքները»: Տարբերություն առանձնապես չկա: Նույն աբստրակցիայից ելնելով էլ, կարող ենք ասել, որ Գյուլը ի նկատի ուներ Ադրբեջանի կողմից Գետաշենի ազատելը: 

Մարդուկ, ինչը ոնց հարմար է, միշտ էլ այդպես կարելի է մեկնաբանել: բայց բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որբ երբ Մեդվեդևը ասում է, որ ճանաչում է Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, ապա ի նկատի ունի հենց Ղարաբաղը, ու ոչ մի այլ բան: Իսկ Մեդվեդևը ասենք Տաջիկստան գնալուց ինչի տարածքային ամբողջականության մասին ոչ մի բան չի ասում, կամ Ղազախստան գնալուց: Կամ, հո օդի մեջ չի՞ ասում: Թե, հանկարծ որ հետո հարցնեն, ինչ տարածքային ամբողջականության մասին էր խոսքը, ասելու է, եսիմ, մի բան էր աբստրակտ ասեցինք էլի:

----------


## Marduk

> Այդ գործողությունները սկսվել են առաջին նախագահի նախագահական տարիներից, բայց ցավոք սրտի քանի-որ այն ժամանակ ընդդիմությանը թույլատրված էր ազատ խոսել


Դե երևի պետք է հուսալ որ հիմա երբ *արգելված է խոսել* ապա մի արդյունքի կհասնեք:   Ես էլ ասում եմ երեկ ինչի էին նորից ուզում Ա1+-ի հարցը փակել...

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ էտ «հավերժ թուրքի թշնամի» սկզբունքը ոչ մի լուրջ հիմք Հայաստանում երբեք էլ չի ունեցել: Հավերժ ատելության համար ֆունդամենտալ գործոնները միշտ էլ բացակայել են: Նրանք ովքեր մինչ այդ համոզում էին որ կա «գենետիկ անհամատեղելիություն», մոռացության էին մատնել «գենետիկ համատեղելիությունը», որը մի քսան անգամ ավելի է ուժեղ է, քանի որ ձևավորել է մի քանի հարյուր տարվա ընթացքում, կյանքի բոլոր ոլորտներում. լավաշից ու թանից սկսած մինչև զուռնա-դհոլն ու քոչարին: Այնպես որ, հայերը հիմա երևի կանգնած են արժեքային համակարգերի վերաիմաստավորման փաստի առաջ. ի վերջո ո՞վ է մեր դարերի խորքից եկող բարեկամը (դարերի զուտ ժամանակային իմաստով), ռուսը, թե՞ թուրքը: 
> 
> Այնպես որ, եղբայր, երևի այս ինֆորմացիոն հարձակումըը ընդամենը խթան էր, որ մենք վերադառնայինք մեր արմատներին, որոնց մասին մոռացել էին վերջին, ընդամեն հարյուր տարվա ընթացքում:


Քո հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց խոսքը ուրիշ բանի մասին է: Նրա մասին, որ մեր ագը մասայաբար չունի "սկզբունք" ասածը: քանի որ ընդամենը մեկ շաբաթում իր համար  "սկզբունքային" հարցում փոխվեց տրամագծորեն հակառակի:
Սա նշանակում է, որ ընդամենը մի շաբաթում ինչ "սկզբունք" ուզում ես, կարող ես դարձնել "աշխատող սկզբունք"  մեր ժողովրդի մոտ:

Հ.Գ. Նույն ձևի շատերի համար տարօրինակ էր, թե ինչպես շատերը Լևոնին ատողներից սահուն անցում կատարեցին Լևոնին պաշտողների  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե երևի պետք է հուսալ որ հիմա երբ *արգելված է խոսել* ապա մի արդյունքի կհասնեք:   Ես էլ ասում եմ երեկ ինչի էին նորից ուզում Ա1+-ի հարցը փակել...


Հիմա չնայած արգելքներին, խոսելու ձևը գտնված է:
Ու հարցը խոսելը չէ. կա մեծ տարբերություն անողնաշար խոսելու ու արժեքավոր բան ասելու միջև:

Խոսքի ազատությունը մշտապես պետք է լինի, ուղղակի ցավոք այն ժամանակ ոմանք շատ էին կուտ ուտում, չէին կարողանում հասկանալ, որ այդ սուտի ազգայնականների ասածներն արժեք չունեին, որոշակի նպատակներ հետապնդող խոսքեր էին:

Հիմա հասարակությունն ավելի է լուրջ է, ավելի լավ է կարողանում գնահատել խոսքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը Սերժն էլ է ճանաչել, դա աբստրակտ բան է: Հիմա Ադրբեջանի սահմանները կոնկրետ չեն նշված ու կարելի է էդ տարածքային ամբողջությունը հասկանալ և Արցախով և առանց Արցախ:
> Բայց երբ կոնկրետ մեկը նշում է թե *կոնկրետ որտեղից* պետք է Հայաստանը դուրս դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է: Նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ը երբեք Հայաստանին չի ասել թե դուրս արի էդ տարածքներից: ՄԱԿ-ում էլ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստանը ԴԵՄ քվեարկեցին Ադրբեջանի բանաձևին:


Մեդվեդևի «տարածքային ամբողջականությունը» նույնքան աբստրակտ է, որքան Գյուլի «օկուպացված տարածքները»:

Ոնց հարմար է, այնպես մեկնաբանում ես, Մարդուկ: 

Հիմա չհամոզես, որ Մեդվեդևը, հենց այնպես, հաճույքի համար, առանց Ղարաբաղը ի նկատի ունենալու, խոսեց տարածքային ամբողջականության մասին: Կամ Ղարաբաղի փոխարեն, Ադրբեջանի հարավում ապրող թալիշներին ի նկատի ուներ: Թե չէ, ես էլ կասեմ, որ Գյուլն էլ «օկուպացված տարածքներ» ասելով Ադրբեջանցիների կողմից գետաշենից դուրս գալը ի նկատի ուներ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Քո հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց խոսքը ուրիշ բանի մասին է: Նրա մասին, որ մեր ագը մասայաբար չունի "սկզբունք" ասածը: քանի որ ընդամենը մեկ շաբաթում իր համար  "սկզբունքային" հարցում փոխվեց տրամագծորեն հակառակի:


Դիվ, բա իմ ասածն էլ հենց այն է, որ ոչ թե փոխվեցին սկզբունքները, այլ վերադառնում ենք բուն սկզբունքին: Այսինք, մինչև հիմա թրքատյատության սկզբունքը այնքան էլ սկզբունք չէր, արհեստական էր, իսկ թրքասիրությունը կենսակերպ է: Ու շատ արագ հարմարվում ենք: Էս ի՞նչ ասի, արա:  :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Էս էլ գյուլ գյուլ օղլու միսսիան




> Լևոն Զուրաբյանի կարծիքով, Գյուլի այցը վտանգավոր առաքելություն է ունեցել: *Պարզաբանելով` նշեց, որ Գյուլը ցանկացել է ԼՂՀ խնդրի կարգավորման հարցում ստեղծել Հայաստան-Թուրքիա-Ադրբեջան բանակցային եռյակ և այդ եռյակում հանդես գալ միջնորդի դերում, ինչը խիստ վտանգավոր կարող է լինել Արցախի խնդրի լուծման համար*


http://www.panorama.am/am/politics/2008/09/11/zurabyan/




> Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը մտահոգություն հայտնեց նաեւ Թուրքիայի նախագահ Աբդուլահ Գյուլի այցելությունից հետո ԼՂՀ հարցի կարգավորման շուրջ Թուրքիայի ակտիվացման կապակցությամբ: Նա նկատեց, որ ինֆորմացիա կա, որ Թուրքիան հնարավոր է դե ֆակտո բանակցություններում միջնորդի դեր ստանձնի, մի բան, որ տարիներ շարունակ մերժվում էր ՀՀ դիվանագիտության կողմից, քանզի Թուրքիան չի կարող անաչառ կողմ լինել: 
> 
> ՚Լեգիտիմություն Թուրքիայի դերի բարձրացման դիմացՙ` բանաձեւի վերաբերյալ՝ մտանոգվում է Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը: Իսկ այն պարագայում, երբ արումուտք-Ռուսաստան հարաբերություններում լարվածություն է նկատվում եւ հնարավոր է, որ ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի գործունեության արդյունավետությունը տուժի, կամ ընդհանրապես անգործության մատվի, եւ այդ դեպքում շատ վտանգավոր է դառնում Թուրքիայի ակտիվացումը:


http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&id=63984


Հիմա եթե սա ասեր Մարդուկը ապա  հարգարժան Chuk-ը դա կանվաներ սուտի ազգայնական բարբաջանք: Բայց հիմա վստահ եմ կասի որ սա ևս մի անգամ ապացուցում է որ Կոնգրեսը լրիվ կազմված է դեմք դիվանագետերից..  :LOL:  

Ի դեպ երեկ Սերժը ասաց որ մտադիր չեն Մինսկի ֆորմատը փոխելու: Այսինքն պարզից էլ պարզ է որ Թուրքիայի հիմնական ուզածը եղել է բանակցությունները Մինսկի խմբից հանել ու տանել ուրիշ դաշտ: Ի դեպ ինչը մեթոդիկ կերպով անում է Ադրբեջանը սկսած այս տարվա մարտից: Երբ հայերը զբաղված էին իրար միս ուտելով Ադրբեջանը դեմ գնալով աշխարհ հզորների կամքին ՄԱԿ-ում բարձրացրեց այդ հարցը:

Հիմա ես կասեի մեր համար ստեղծվել է մի աբսուրդ իրավիճակ: Բոլոր հիմնական ուժերը Ռուսաստան, Եվրոպա ու ԱՄՆ չեն ուզում որ Հայաստանը շատ թուլանա, բայց հայ ժողովուրդը ու նրա քաղաքական վերնախավը չեն կարողանում տարրական հարցեր տարրական ձևակերպմամբ լուծել:  Եթե մի բան էլ ուզում են «լուծել» ապա անում են դա այնպիսի ահավոր բալանսներ կասկածի տակ դնելով որ մարդ կարող է լրջորեն կասկածել էս ժողովրդի իրական ուզածը ինչ է: Իսկապես շատ են ուզում խաղաղություն ու բարգավաճում թե իրականում հոգու խորքում ամեն հայ անարխիստ է որ ուզում է հրահրել զանգվածային ռեգիոնալ սոցիալ-քաղաքական բախումներ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարդուկ, հիանում եմ ցանկացած լուր սեփական տեսանկյունից մեկնաբանելու քո անսահման կարողությամբ: 

Լևոն Զուրաբյանը ՀՀ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը չի ներկայացնում: Նա կարող է ասել ցանկացած բան:

----------


## Koms

> 12.09. lragir.am: Ադրբեջան կատարած այցից հետո վերադառնալով Անկարա, Թուրքիայի նախագահ Աբդուլլահ Գյուլը հայտարարել է, թե «Հայաստանը խոստացել է վերադարձնել Ադրբեջանի օկուպացված տարածքները»:


Շատ հետաքրքիր է` կենացները գնալով քաղցրանում են... բայց ում համար?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մարդուկ, հիանում եմ ցանկացած լուր սեփական տեսանկյունից մեկնաբանելու քո անսահման կարողությամբ: 
> 
> Լևոն Զուրաբյանը ՀՀ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը չի ներկայացնում: Նա կարող է ասել ցանկացած բան:


Սկզբունքորեն իսկապես վատ է։ Վատ է այն, որ ժողովրդի շահերը 
*չ*ներկայացնող, ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահը ծածուկ, առանց հանրությանը առերես տեղեկացնելու ստրատեգիական լուրջ խնդիրներ է կարծես թե փորձում լուծել։ Ես՝ քաղաքացիս, կասկածում եմ, որ էպիկուրական աշխարհայացքի տեր այս քվազիշխանությունները պետականամետ քաղաքականություն են վարում, և ինձ թվում է, որ հերթական անգամ էլ սրանք «ուզում են՝ տուր» «խաղաղասիրական, բարի կամքի» դրսևորումներով խաղում են Հայաստան պետության քաղաքական հեռանկարների հետ, սեղանին որպես ստավկա դնելով պետության ստրատեգիական անվտանգությունը։ Իսկը «մեզնից հետո թեկուզ ջրհեղեղ»։ Չնայած էլ ու՞ր :Xeloq: 
Եվ հիմա մենք հանդուրժում ենք, որ նախագահ կոչեցյալը ժողովրդի հետ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ չի խոսում, հեռուստատեսությամբ չի բացատրում իրավիճակը կամ հետագա քայլերը, ստեղծում է անակնկալներ՝ ստիպելով գուշակել թե էլ ինչ արկածախնդրություններ է ձեռնարկում…  Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես քուանշ եմ տալիս բոլոր պայծառ հեռանկարներին Հայաստանի համար։ Ժամանակին էդքան վիզ դրեցինք որ դառնանք Ռուսաստանի ծայրամաս, ու տշմշվենք կողքինների կողմից։ :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա եթե սա ասեր Մարդուկը ապա  հարգարժան Chuk-ը դա կանվաներ սուտի ազգայնական բարբաջանք: Բայց հիմա վստահ եմ կասի որ սա ևս մի անգամ ապացուցում է որ Կոնգրեսը լրիվ կազմված է դեմք դիվանագետերից..


Մարդուկ, ես իհարկե ողջունում եմ քո ցանկությունը համեմատվել Լևոն Զուրաբյանի հետ, սակայն ինձ թվում է, որ ակնհայտ է նրա խոսքերի ու քո խոսքերի տարբերությունը՝ սկսած պատճառահետևանքային կապերի բերումից, մինչև ասելիքի լրջություն, տրամաբանական հիմնավորում և այլն: Ու չնայած դրան էլ Զուրաբյանի բազմաթիվ ասածների հետ կարող եմ համաձայն չլինել:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Գյուլի այս այցին, ես ուրախ եմ եղել դրա համար: Այդ քայլը ողջունել է նաև Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը: Այդ իմաստով մեր հայացքները համընկնում են: Ի սկզբանե ունեցել եմ վստահություն, որ այս հրավերը կազմակերպվել է ՀԱԿ-ի ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ռևանշ անելու համար, ու չնայած դա հասկացել եմ, մեկ է ողջունել եմ քայլը՝ քանի որ բխում էր ՀՀ շահերից: Հիմա էլ եմ այդպես մտածում: Բայց ցավալի է, որ քննարկման ընթացքում այնպիսի հարցեր են շոշափվել, որոնք չեն բխում մեր շահերից: Չնայած կոնկրետ ես, ի տարբերություն Զուրաբյանի, այս հարցում չեմ ցանկանում շտապել, քանի-որ դեռ լսել ենք միայն Գյուլի տեսակետը: Ինձ պետք է Սարգսյանի կողմից հավաստում կամ հերքում... ընդ որում նշեմ, որ հերքվելու դեպքում չի նշանակում, որ իրեն կհավատամ:

Ինչևէ, ես դեռևս շարունակում եմ ողջունել Գյուլի այցելությունը Երևան:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո գրառումների պիտակավորմանը, խոստովանում եմ, չափն անցել եմ պիտակներ կպցնելուց, սակայն մյուս կողմից խորհուրդ կտայի ուշադիր նայել, թե որ գրառումներիդ ու որ մտքերիդ եմ պիտակ կպցրել:

----------


## Ambrosine

Բայց ով ա ասում, որ Ղարաբաղից բացի մյուս տարածքները օկուպացված են? էդ երբ ա Արցախը Սյունիք, Այրարատ, Գուգարք, Վասպուրական, Փայտակարան կամ էլ Ուտիք նահանգներից բաժանված եղել ինչ-որ Լաչինով? երբ? եթե Ղարաբաղը համարում ենք հայկական տարածքներ, եթե արմ Հայաստանը համարում ենք պատմական Հայաստան, ապա ինչու այս տարածքները օկուպացված? Տրամաբանությունը չեմ հասկանում :Think:

----------


## Տատ

> 12.09. lragir.am: Ադրբեջան կատարած այցից հետո վերադառնալով Անկարա, Թուրքիայի նախագահ Աբդուլլահ Գյուլը հայտարարել է, թե «Հայաստանը խոստացել է վերադարձնել Ադրբեջանի օկուպացված տարածքները»:


Թյուրիմացություն, գերշտապ ու սկանդալային լրագրողական լյապսուս:



> Впечатления бывают ошибочными: спикер Армении о выводах Гюля из визита в Ереван
> 
> Гюль не говорил, что договорился в Ереване о сдаче Карабаха Азербайджану, сказал в беседе с корреспондентом ИА REGNUM спикер парламента АрменииТигран Торосян.
> 
> 
> Азербайджанские и некоторые армянские СМИ тиражировали информацию о том, что Гюль, находясь в Баку, заявил, что договорился о сдаче территорий Нагорно-Карабахской республики Азербайджану. Согласно другим источникам, Гюль заявил, что "в Ереване я видел, что армяне желают уйти из Карабаха".
> 
> "Я читал азербайджанские СМИ, несколько информагентств, и Гюль такого не говорил. Он говорил "у меня есть впечатления", а впечатления часто бывают ошибочными", - сказал он.

----------


## Ambrosine

> Впечатления бывают ошибочными: спикер Армении о выводах Гюля из визита в Ереван
> 
> Гюль не говорил, что договорился в Ереване о сдаче Карабаха Азербайджану, сказал в беседе с корреспондентом ИА REGNUM спикер парламента АрменииТигран Торосян.
> 
> 
> Азербайджанские и некоторые армянские СМИ тиражировали информацию о том, что Гюль, находясь в Баку, заявил, что договорился о сдаче территорий Нагорно-Карабахской республики Азербайджану. Согласно другим источникам, Гюль заявил, что "в Ереване я видел, что армяне желают уйти из Карабаха".
> 
> "Я читал азербайджанские СМИ, несколько информагентств, и Гюль такого не говорил. Он говорил "у меня есть впечатления", а впечатления часто бывают ошибочными", - сказал он.


ոչ թե տպավորությունները սխալ են եղել, և հայերը թվում է թե ցանկանում են հեռանալ ԼՂՀ-ից, այլ հենց ղարաբաղցիները լքում են ԼՂՀ-ն, խոր արմատներ գցում ՀՀ-ում, իրենց ծննդավայրը թողնելով չգիտեմ ում հույսին

----------


## Տրիբուն

> …  Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես քուանշ եմ տալիս բոլոր պայծառ հեռանկարներին Հայաստանի համար։ Ժամանակին էդքան վիզ դրեցինք որ դառնանք Ռուսաստանի ծայրամաս, ու տշմշվենք կողքինների կողմից։


Վիշապ, Հայաստանի պայծառ ապագան առանց այն էլ մի քանի անգամ քուանշած ա; Փաստ է, որ ոչ մեկս լիարժեք տեղեկատվության չենք տիրապետում ու չենք իմանում թե իրականում ինչ է կատարվում; Փաստ է, որ նորանշանակը ոչ իրավունք ոչ էլ պոտենցիալ ունի որևէ լուրջ բան անելու համար, էն էլ ժողովրդի անունից: 

Բայց եղբայր, քուանշը սրելու համար, կամ պիտի խաղացողներին արագացված տեմպերով փոխել, ու նորմալ պառ նստացնել սեղանի շուրջ, կամ էլ հույսը դնել այն բանի վրա, որ հակառակորդը մի տեղ շուլեռություն կանի ու կբռնենք, կասենք «հոպ, հեսա 16 ենք գրում»:

----------


## Koms

Լավ, Գյուլի այցի կոնտեքստում ու միանշանակ սպասվող "հետաքրքիր" իրադարձությունների ֆոնին հղում անեմ ռուսական այս վերլուծությունը.
http://www.interfax.ru/politics/txt.asp?id=32292



> Следующими, очевидно, будут Приднестровье и Нагорный Карабах, и здесь едва ли стоит ожидать августовского сценария - война с применением авиации и тактических ракет в регионе, где проходят жизненно важные энергокоммуникации, никому не нужна. Поскольку обе эти непризнанные территории позиционируют себя как пророссийские, то с подачи именно России они, скорее всего, сохранят свою фактическую независимость. Вместе с ней не откажутся они и от лояльности Москве в обмен на определенные преференции для бывших "метрополий" - Молдавии и Азербайджана в виде сохранения номинально их территориальной целостности, но с некими образованиями с особым статусом. Кроме того, Молдавия сможет решить проблему восстановления спасительного для нее полномасштабного экономического сотрудничества с Россией - крупнейшим рынком сбыта ее вина и рабочей силы, а Азербайджан - возвращения утраченных 15 лет назад семи своих районов вокруг Нагорного Карабаха.

----------


## Marduk

> ԳՅՈՒԼԸ ԳԱ` ԴԱՌՆԱՍ ՉԸ-ԽՈՍԿԱՆ 
> 
> 0:2-ն Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ոչ միայն ֆուտբոլային, այլեւ դիվանագիտական խաղի հաշիվն է: Ինչպես ֆուտբոլային խաղը ցույց տվեց, որ հայկական ֆուտբոլը գտնվում է անմխիթար վիճակում, այնպես էլ դիվանագիտական խաղը ցույց տվեց, որ հայկական գործող դիվանագիտությունը գտնվում է ուրվականի կարգավիճակում:  
> 
> Ինչ խոսք, Գյուլի այցը Հայաստան պատմական էր: Պատմական էր նաեւ ֆուտբոլի Թուրքիայի հավաքականի այցը: Պատմական էր նաեւ երկու հավաքականների առաջին խաղը, եւ այդ պատմական խաղում մենք պարտություն կրեցինք 0:2 հաշվով: Չեմ ասում, թե Թուրքիայի հավաքականից մեր հավաքականի կրած պարտությունը ողբերգություն է: Պարզապես ուզում եմ ցույց տալ, որ երբ հարայհրոց են կապում` ՊԱՏՄԱԿԱՆ, ՊԱՏՄԱԿԱՆ, միշտ չէ, որ դա ինքնին լավ բան է նշանակում, կամ լավ արդյունքներ է ունենում: Հայաստանում ուրիշ պատմական իրադարձություններ էլ են տեղի ունեցել, ասենք` Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիրը: Քավ լիցի, վերջին օրերին տեղի ունեցածը չեմ համեմատում Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրի հետ, պարզապես ուզում եմ ցույց տալ, որ անգամ պատմական իրադարձությունները պետք է վերլուծել արդյունքների, ընթացիկ եւ երկարաժամկետ արդյունքների տեսակետից: Եւ այս իմաստով Գյուլ-Սարգսյան դիվանագիտական խաղի ընթացիկ արդյունքները որոշ հարցեր են առաջացնում:
> 
> Գյուլին Հայաստան կարծես թե Սերժ Սարգսյանն էր հրավիրել: Բայց այցի արդյունքները վկայում են, որ նա Գյուլին ասելու բան չի ունեցել: Թուրքիայի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատման ծրագիր Սարգսյանը չի առաջարկել, հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացման պլան չի առաջարկել: Բայց այս ֆոնին ամենամեծ խայտառակությունը Գյուլի այն հայտարարությունն էր, թե ինքը մտադիր է Սերժ Սարգսյանին հրավիրել Թուրքիա-Հայաստան ֆուտբոլային խաղը դիտելու, որը տեղի կունենա... հաջորդ տարվա հոկտեմբերին: Սա այլ կերպ, քան դիվանագիտական ապտակ դժվար է որակել: Այս իրավիճակում Գյուլը պետք է գոնե ասեր, որ հույս ունի, թե մոտ ապագայում նորից հանդիպելու առիթներ կլինեն: Բայց էս գլխից ֆիքսեց` մի տարուց շուտ հույս չունենաք: Դա էլ դեռ կերեւա: Ու չնայած Սերժ Սարգսյանն էր Գյուլին հրավիրել, վերջինս, փաստորեն, ահագին բան ուներ ասելու Սարգսյանին: Եւ այդ ասելիքի ամենաարտառոց դեպքն այն է, որ Թուրքիայի նախագահը ձեռքի հետ, մի տեսակ բոլորի համար աննկատ միջնորդ դարձավ Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի միջեւ. Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ Ղարաբաղի հարցը քննարկելուց հետո ասաց, որ ինքը մեկնելու է Բաքու, ՀՀ ոչընտիրն էլ, թե` մենք պատրաստ ենք: Երեւանից մեկնելուց հետո էլ Գյուլը սկսեց քննադատել ԼՂ հարցով զբաղվող ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբին, քաղաքականություն, որ արդեն երկար ժամանակ որդեգրել է Ադրբեջանը: Եւ կրկնենք` տվյալ պահին կարեւոր է, որ Գյուլը այդ քննադատությամբ հանդես է գալիս Երեւանից Բաքու մեկնելու ընթացքում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, ՌԴ նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ վերջին հանդիպման ժամանակ մի նախադասություն էր արտասանել, որ հատուկ ուշադրության չարժանացավ: ՌԴ նախագահը խոսելով ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորման մասին ասել էր, թե նախընտրում է ուղղակի երկխոսությունը (մեջբերումը ուղղակի չէ): Ակնարկը պարզ էր. խոսքը Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի միջեւ ուղղակի երկխոսության մասին է` ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորման գործում: Եւ ահա, այս ֆոնին հասկանալի է դառնում, թե ինչո՞ւ Սերժ Սարգսյանը Գյուլին Երեւան հրավիրելու մտադրության մասին հայտարարեց Մոսկվայում: Սրան հետեւեց Թուրքիայի հայտնի առաջարկը Կովկասի անվտանգության պլատֆորմ ստեղծելու մասին, ապա Գյուլ-Սարգսյան քննարկումները` ԼՂ հարցի շուրջ: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ հետեւություն այս ամենից: Ռուսաստանը եւ Թուրքիան համաձայնության են եկել, որ անհրաժեշտ է ԵԱՀԿ ՄԽ-ն լուծարելու ճանապարհով ԱՄՆ-ին եւ Ֆրանսիային դուրս թողնել ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորման պրոցեսից, նախաձեռնել Սարգսյան-Ալիեւ ուղղակի բանակցություններ, որոնց արդյունքների երաշխավորը պետք է լինեն Ռուսաստանը եւ Թուրքիան: Նման հեռանկարով շահագրգիռ են թե՛ Ռուսաստանը, եւ թե՛ Թուրքիան: Ռուսաստանը, որն ակնհայտորեն նախաձեռնության հեղինակն է, այսպիսով ուզում է ԱՄՆ-ին եւ ԵՄ-ին Հարավային Կովկասից դուրս մղելու պրոցես սկսել, իսկ Թուրքիան որպես գերտերություն այստեղ մտնելու շանս է ստանում: Ռուսաստանը առանց Թուրքիայի չէր կարողանա նման խաղ սկսել, որովհետեւ Ադրբեջանը չէր համաձայնի, իսկ Թուրքիան առանց Ռուսաստանի չէր կարող նման խաղի մեջ մտնել, որովհետեւ Հայաստանը (Ռուսաստանը) չէր համաձայնի:
> ...


Հայկական Ժամանակ

----------


## Chuk

Մարդուկ, իսկ դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ ընդդիմադիր թևում, ի տարբերություն քեզ և այլ ազգայնականների, դժգոհ են ոչ թե Սարգսյան-Գյուլ  հանդիպումից, այլ բանակցությունների ընթացքից, քննարկված հարցերից, առկա արդյունքներից: Տարբերությունը սար ու ձոր է. կառուցողականության ու զգացմունքայնության տարբերությունն է սա  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդուկ, իսկ դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ ընդդիմադիր թևում, ի տարբերություն քեզ և այլ ազգայնականների, դժգոհ են ոչ թե Սարգսյան-Գյուլ  հանդիպումից, այլ բանակցությունների ընթացքից, քննարկված հարցերից, առկա արդյունքներից: Տարբերությունը սար ու ձոր է. կառուցողականության ու զգացմունքայնության տարբերությունն է սա


Փաստորեն հաստատովում են այն բոլոր մտավախությունները, համաձայն որոնց ՀՀ-ում ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահ ունենալը Ղարաբաղին սպառնացող ամենամեծ վտանգն է: Քանի որ, ոչ լեգիտիմը հիմա պիտի խիստ ոչ հայանպաստ զիջումների գնա, իր համար միջազգային լեգիտիմության գոնե ինչ-որ ռեսուրս ձևավորելու համար: 

Գյուլի Հայաստան գալը, ի հարկե, մեծ պոզիտիվ էր: Բայց մենք դրանից առավելագույն օգուտ կստանայինք միայն այն դեպքում, եթե Գյոլի  առջև նստած լիներ ՀՀ բնակչության վստահությունը վայելող, լեգիտիմ նախագահ:

----------


## Տատ

Հետաքրքրիր բան է:
Глава МИД Армении едет в Иран с официальным визитом

Հիմա Հայաստանն ամեն բան պիտի անի, որ Կովկասյան ծրագրերի մեջ ներառվի Պարսկաստանը: Եթե մենք ծիկ ենք անում Թուրքիային, ապա՝ ոչ առանց պարսիկների: նրանք կարող են մի թեթև չեզօքացնել Գյուլի ախորժակը:

----------


## dvgray

> Գյուլի Հայաստան գալը, ի հարկե, մեծ պոզիտիվ էր: Բայց մենք դրանից առավելագույն օգուտ կստանայինք միայն այն դեպքում, եթե Գյոլի  առջև նստած լիներ ՀՀ բնակչության վստահությունը վայելող, լեգիտիմ նախագահ:


Այո, միանշանակ:
Իսկ այսպես Գյուլի Հայաստան գալը միայն աժիոտաժ է առաջացրել Թուրքիայում, որն էլ շուտով կմարի: 
Ի՞նչ զիճումների է գնալու ՀՀ, դա արդեն մենք չենք որոշում: Ռուս-թուքական տոռգը ինչով կավարտվի… ռսները հերթական անգամ  Հայասանի ո՞ր մասը կդնեն տոռգի սեղանին  :Wink:  կապրենք, կտեսնենք

----------


## Koms

> Ի՞նչ զիճումների է գնալու ՀՀ, դա արդեն մենք չենք որոշում: Ռուս-թուքական տոռգը ինչով կավարտվի…


Նշեմ, որ Հայաստանի համար, այս ռեգիոնալ  խառնակ ժամանակներում, տվյալ հարցում արդեն ետդարձ չկա` Ռուբիկոնն արդեն անցած է:

----------


## Marduk

> *Turkey to refuse Armenian conditions*
> AK Party executive said Turkey would not accept any pre-condition in its relations with Armenia.
> - 14 / 09 / 2008 11:11
> 
> An executive of the governing Justice & Development (AK) Party has said that Turkey would never accept a pre-condition of recognition of some Armenian circles' allegations about incidents of 1915 to improve its relations with Armenia. 
> 
> Speaking at the panel discussion "Whither Turkey" hosted by the Eastern Institute during the Krynica Economic Forum, one of the most prestigious forums in eastern Europe, in Polish capital city of Warsaw, Egemen Bagis, deputy chairman of the AK Party, said, *"Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan proposed Armenia to establish a joint commission with the participation of the third countries and to open archives. Armenia has not yet given a response to Turkey's proposal."* 
> 
> "Turkish President Abdullah Gul's paying a visit to Armenia upon invitation of Armenian President Serzh Sargsian is the most concrete sign of Turkey's good-will. On the other hand, *more than 1 million documents examined upon directives of Turkey proved that those bitter events were not genocide, but a civil war during a world war*." 
> ...


newstime7.com/haber/20080914/Turkey-to-refuse-Armenian-conditions.php

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> *Турция отказалась от армянской электроэнергии*
> 
> Государственная комиссия по энергетике Турции отказала в содействии компаниям, которые намеревались поставлять электроэнергию из Армении в Турцию. Поводом для запрета является неучастие Армении в проекте железной дороги Карс-Тбилиси-Баку, пишет турецкая газета Milliyet.
> 
> Ранее министр энергетики и природных ресурсов Армении Армен Мовсисян заявил, что с 2009 года Армения начнет прямые поставки электроэнергии в Турцию. По его словам, договор об экспорте электроэнергии из Армении в Турцию через Карс был подписан в ходе в Ереван визита возглавляемой президентом Турции Абдуллой Гюлем делегации, в которую вошли также представители частной энергетической компании ЮНИТ, которая занимается импортом и распределением электроэнергии высокого напряжения в Турции.


http://www.miacum.ru/gazeta/2008/09/15/1221469206124

Էս հարցն էլ այսպես փակվեց: Ավելի շուտ երևի չէր էլ եղել ուղղակի Մովսիսյանի բլեֆն էր:
Պրծավ, շոուն պրծավ ,

----------


## Marduk

Էս էլ վրադիր




> ԱՆԿԱՐԱ, Թուրքիա: Եթե Թուրքիան և Հայաստանը դիվանագիտական կապեր հաստատեն և ընկալվեն որպես լավ հարաբերություններ ունեցող պետություններ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, մյուս երկրները կդադարեն ընդունել բանաձևեր, որոնք Օսմանյան Թուրքիային մեղադրում են իր հայ բնակչության դեմ Առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմի ընթացքում իրականացրած ցեղասպանության մեջ, չորեքշաբթի օրն ասել է Թուրքիայի արտաքին գործերի նախարարը:.....


http://artmamul.ararat-center.org/?p=78

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այո, միանշանակ:
> Իսկ այսպես Գյուլի Հայաստան գալը միայն աժիոտաժ է առաջացրել Թուրքիայում, որն էլ շուտով կմարի: 
> Ի՞նչ զիճումների է գնալու ՀՀ, դա արդեն մենք չենք որոշում: Ռուս-թուքական տոռգը ինչով կավարտվի… ռսները հերթական անգամ  Հայասանի ո՞ր մասը կդնեն տոռգի սեղանին  կապրենք, կտեսնենք


Դիվ, տակը բան չի մնացել: Տոռգի օբյեկտ չկա էլ, համարյա: Գործարքը համարում ենք չկայացած, շուկայում ապրանքի բացակայության պատճառով:

----------


## Marduk

> Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վստահ է, որ եթե Սերժ Սարգսայանն այսօր փորձի չենթարկվել արտաքին ճնշումներին, ապա նրա նկատմամբ կսկսեն կոմպրոմատներ հրապարակվել: «Ազգային վտանգներին Հայաստանը կարող է դիմակայել համախմբվելով: *Եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանը գնա այլ ճանապարհով, դա նշանակում է, որ հանուն իր էգոյիստական շահերի,նա վաճառքի է հանում եւ ցեղասպանությունը, եւ ԼՂՀ-ն եւ վերջին հարցով մեր սիրելի հայրենիքը` Հայաստանը:* Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ազդեցություն կունենա իմ ելույթը, սակայն սա իմ վերջին ողջամտության կոչն է Հայաստանի իշխանություններին: Մենք կանք, մենք լինելու ենք, մենք կանգնելու ենք այնքան ժամանակ, մինչեւ Հայաստանում ձեւավորվի հպարտության արժանի իշխանություն»,- իր այսօրվա ելույթը եզրափակեց ՀՀառաջին նախագահ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:


http://www.a1plus.am :Xeloq: 1/am/?page=issue&iid=64080

Մի թեմա կար որտեղ մի կտրուկ բան գրեցի որ շատ խիստ դուր չեկավ Հայկօին, Մտահոգին ու էլի որոշ անդամների...
Հայկօ նույնիսկ կիսավիրավորական բաներ գրեց...
Կուզենայի լսել նրանց մեկնաբանությունը ԼՏՊ-ի այս խոսքերի նկատմամբ:
Հենց նրանց ում վրդովեցրեց իմ այն արտահայտությունը թե հայ քաղաքական վերնախավը հասել է մի կետի երբ արդեն կարող է կասկածի տակ դրվել ամեն ինչ, և՜ մարտի մեկի զոհերի հիշատակը, և՜ ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակը, և՜   ԼՂՀ ընդհուպ մինչև ամբողջ Հայաստան...  
Այսինքն սովորական մարդու ցանկացած ջանք ուղղված պահպանելու ամեն տեսակ սրբություններ ու նյութական միջոցներ ու նույնիսկ վճարել հարկեր լրիվ անիմաստ է դառնում քանի որ երկրում չկա վերնախավ որը Հավատարիմ կմնա այդ բոլորին:
 Ընդ որում դա սկսվեց վաղուց... Հիմքը դրվեց 1995-ին ու այսօր հասնում է իր տրամաբանական ավարտին...

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ ես չեմ կարծում որ այսօրվա Էրմենիստան դարձած Հայքի ագոնիան տեղի ունեցավ մեր ժողովրդի ու հայության մեղքով: Իհարկե մենք գայթակղվեցինք մանոնային ու խաբկանքին բայց դե սա Համայն առաջադեմ մարդկության գաղափարական ճգնաժամն է:  Ավելի կոնկրետ Եվրոպայում սկսված 18-րդ դարից «Լուսավորչության» ճգնաժամն է: Ի վերջո Լուսավորչություն չի նշանակում առաջադեմություն եթե այն բացահայտ հակաաստվածային երանգ է ստացել: Lucifern էլ իր տեսակով Լուսավորիչ է... Բայց դե մնում է Լյուցիֆեր..

----------


## Koms

Երեւի պետք է ավելի "պրոզաիկ" ընկալենք Գյուլի շահած դիվիդնտները Երեւան այցելությունից /հստակ է, որ Ռուսաստանի պասով/.
http://armtoday.info



> Президент Турции Абдулла Гюль по возвращении из Азербайджана 11 сентября заявил турецким журналистам в аэропорту, что «Армения обещала освободить оккупированные земли Азербайджана». Что именно это обстоятельство определило согласованную позицию Турции и Азербайджана видно из заявления президента последней Ильхама Алиева о том, что «имеются и определенные обнадеживающие факторы, и обнадеживающая информация». Суть этой позиции становится еще прозрачнее, если учесть, что Гюль подверг критике Минскую Группу ОБСЕ, заявив, что за 17 лет ей не удалось достичь результатов в усилиях по мирному урегулированию конфликта.
> Фактически, Турция и Азербайджан готовы вывести процесс урегулирования из рамок Минской группы ОБСЕ, тем самым, облегчив положение России в деле угегулирования карабахской проблемы.

----------


## Հայկօ

*Marduk*



> Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վստահ է, որ եթե Սերժ Սարգսայանն այսօր փորձի չենթարկվել արտաքին ճնշումներին, ապա նրա նկատմամբ կսկսեն կոմպրոմատներ հրապարակվել: «Ազգային վտանգներին Հայաստանը կարող է դիմակայել համախմբվելով: *Եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանը գնա այլ ճանապարհով, դա նշանակում է, որ հանուն իր էգոյիստական շահերի,նա վաճառքի է հանում եւ ցեղասպանությունը, եւ ԼՂՀ-ն եւ վերջին հարցով մեր սիրելի հայրենիքը` Հայաստանը:* Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ազդեցություն կունենա իմ ելույթը, սակայն սա իմ վերջին ողջամտության կոչն է Հայաստանի իշխանություններին: Մենք կանք, մենք լինելու ենք, մենք կանգնելու ենք այնքան ժամանակ, մինչեւ Հայաստանում ձեւավորվի հպարտության արժանի իշխանություն»,- իր այսօրվա ելույթը եզրափակեց ՀՀառաջին նախագահ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:


Շատ ճիշտ խոսքեր են: Այդ ուրիշ ճանապարհը սկսվում է ում հետ պատահի, ում ներկայությամբ պատահի հայ-ադրբեջանական հանդիպումներով, վերջանում է գրաված տարածքների հանձմամբ: Իմ կարծիքով, իհարկե: Չընտրված ու ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահի վատը նաև այն է, որ նրա դեմ միշտ «դնելու բան կա»: Կարճ ասած՝ կոմպրոմատ: Ու քանի որ սեփական շապիկը (ու բանկային հաշիվները) մարմնին ավելի մոտ են, քան ուրիշի արյամբ հետ բերված հողերը, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ՍՍ-ը հրաժարականի դիմումի փոխարեն հենց մի ղարաբաղյան «ղազագիր» ստորագրի: Եվ ընդհանրապես՝ չեմ հասկանում, թե այս մեջբերումն ի՛նչ մեկնաբանության կամ պաշտպանության կարիք կարող է ունենալ: Մի՞թե համախմբվելը սխալ է: Կամ՝ մի՞թե միչև հիմա քիչ բան է արդեն վաճառվել՝ երկաթուղուց մինչև էլ.ցանցեր մինչև հեռախոսակապ: Քի՞չ բան է «կուլ տրվել», ձեռքից բաց թողնվել՝ գազա-նավթամուղներ և այլն: Հետևյալ երկնտրանքին՝ «գազամուղը ձեր կողքով, կամ՝ հոկտեմբերի 27-ն ու մարտի 1-ը ձեր վզին», հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ու մարտի 1-ի համահեղինակը կարող է ունենալ միայն մե՛կ պատասխան: Լուծումը հենց համախմբվելն է, այսինքն՝ միանալը, ընդդիմությանը տեղ տալը, հաշվի նստելը նրա հետ, որպեսզի նման կարևորագույն հարցերում միակ ու վերջին խոսքը միայն ու միայն թույլ նախագահին չպատկանի: Որպեսզի իրո՛ք ժողովրդական նշանակության խնդիրները կարողանա լուծել ժողովուրդը՝ թեկուզև իր *ընտրյալների* միջոցով:



> Հենց նրանց ում վրդովեցրեց իմ այն արտահայտությունը թե հայ քաղաքական վերնախավը հասել է մի կետի երբ արդեն կարող է կասկածի տակ դրվել ամեն ինչ, և՜ մարտի մեկի զոհերի հիշատակը, և՜ ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակը, և՜ ԼՂՀ ընդհուպ մինչև ամբողջ Հայաստան...


Ինքս բազում անգամներ տարբեր ձևակերպումներով կրկնել եմ այս միտքը: Եվ քո գրածն ինձ հաստատ չէր վրդովվեցնի, ընդհակառա՛կը: Ընդ որում՝ ոչ թե «կարող է» կասկածի տակ դրվել, այլ արդե՛ն իսկ դրվում է:



> Այսինքն սովորական մարդու ցանկացած ջանք ուղղված պահպանելու ամեն տեսակ սրբություններ ու նյութական միջոցներ ու նույնիսկ վճարել հարկեր լրիվ անիմաստ է դառնում քանի որ երկրում չկա վերնախավ որը Հավատարիմ կմնա այդ բոլորին:


Եվս մեկ ճիշտ ու դիպուկ խոսք: Իսկ դու չե՞ս ուզում, որ ներկայիս վերնախավը փոխվի: Ես՝ շատ եմ ուզում: Եվ նաև այս վերոհիշյալ պատճառներով:



> Հայկօն նույնիսկ կիսավիրավորական բաներ գրեց...


Եթե վիրավորել եմ՝ կներես:

----------


## Koms

Հիմա տեսեք, թե ինչ նոր ’’հորիզոններ’’ է բացել Գյուլի այցը.



> www.tert.am  Թուրքիայի մշակույթի նախագահ Էրթուղրուլ Գյունայը ջերմորեն արձագանքել է Հայաստանի մշակույթի նախարար Հասմիկ Պողոսյանի՝ մշակույթային համագործակցության կոչին։ Այդ մասին հայտնում է Turkish Daily News կայքէջը։
> Երկու շաբաթ առաջ տեղի ունեցած Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումից հետո երկու երկրները շարունակում են քայլեր ձեռնարկել երկկողմանի քաղաքական հարաբերությունները զարգացնելու ուղղությամբ, գրում է թուրք լրագրողը։
> «,Մենք կցանկանայինք ընկերական հարաբերություններ հաստատել մեր հարևանների հետ’’,- ասել է Թուրքիայի մշակույթի նախարարը՝ Turkish Daily News տված հարցազրույցի ժամանակ՝ ավելացնելով նաև, որ Թուրքիան պատրաստ է խորացնել մշակույթային համագորակցությունը Հայաստանի հետ։
> «,Նախագահ Աբդուլա Գյուլի այցը Երևան նշանակալի քայլ էր Հայաստան-Թուրքիա երկկողմանի հարաբերությունների զարգացման համար։ Այդ հարցում քիչ չէր նաև Հայաստանի ավանդը։ Եվ առաջիկայում ձեռնարկված քայլերը նույնպես կնպաստեն մշակույթային և քաղաքական հարաբերությունների զարգացմանը»,,- ասել է Գյունայը։
> Նշենք, որ Գյունայի ջերմ պատասխանն անմիջապես հետևել է Հասմիկ Պողոսյանի՝ Turkish Daily News տված էքսքլուզիվ հարցազրույցի ժամանակ Թուրքիային ավելի սերտ մշակույթային համագործակցության հրավիրելու կոչին։
> Գյունայը հայտարարել է, որ երկկողմանի հարաբերությունների կարգավորման դեպքում Թուրիայի մշակույթի նախարարությունը պատրաստ է ակտիվորեն համագործակցել Հայաստանի հետ։
> «,Թշնամությունը ոչ ոքի շահերից չի բխում։ Մեր դռները բաց են բոլորի համար։ Մենք հստակորեն ցանկանում ենք համագործակցել Հայաստանի մշակույթի նախարարության հետ Անիի ավերակների վերակառուցման աշխատանքների և Աղթամար կղզու վանքի տարածքում պեղումներ կազմակերպելու գործընթացը միասնաբար իրականացնելու համար»’’, ասել է Գյունայը։

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Հայեր ջան եկեք նախ չտաքանանք ինչ–որ մեկի ասածի, կամ ինչ–որ մյուսի արածի, լսածի ու նման «սառույցի պես ծակող» հարցերի շուրջ։

Թուրքիա – Հայաստան կապերը պետք է լավ լինեն։

Գիտեմ, հիմա ջղայնացած կհարցնեք,–Իսկ Հայոց Ցեղասպանության հարցը՞…

Այդ հարցով Հայերը թույլ են (անուղղակի իմաստով)։ Ես քիչ թե շատ տեղյակ եմ այսօրվա իրավական դաշտերին։ Ինքս պայմանագրային խախտման դատերի մեջ եմ եղել։ Կարդացել եմ սպանության դատական գործեր… Մի խոսքով, ասածս այն է, որ օրենքը Հայերը չեն, որ դատաստանն իրագործեն։ Հայերը միայն տուժող կողմն են։ Իսկ դատարանը բաց է ու հետն էլ ասում են,–Էստի համեցեք (իհարկե, դատարկաձեռն չգաք, կամ էլ առանց կոստյում շալվարի եւ իրավաբանի, չէ որ մենք բա՜րձր դասի մարդիկ ենք…) Հիմա, տեսնենք թե ինչ ունենք մեր՝ այն մարդկանց ձեռքի տակ, ովքեր առանց ազգային պատկանելիության կփորձեն դատարան կանչել հանցագործին՝ Թուրքիային (գիտեմ՝ կարող են այդ իրավաբանների մեջ լինել  մարդիկ, ովքեր տանուլ կտան մեր գործը, ինչպես տանուլ տրվեծ Գուրգեն Յանիկյանի դատական գործը պարոն Սարոյանի ձեռքով)։ Դրամ՝ քիչ է։ Փաստեր՝ կան։ Ստրատեգիա՝ նավթալինի հոտ է գալիս։ Ժամանակն է մեր հարաբերությունները լավացնել Թուրքերի հետ, որ որոշ ուժեր մտահոգվեն ու որոշում կայացնեն Հայոց Ցեղասպանության մասին։ Թե չէ այսպես, «էշ մի սատկիր, գարուն գկա» ասելով, ծերանում ենք է…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փաստորեն, տեղի անտեղի ուրիշների խոսքը մեկնաբանելու, ուրիշների սխալները ուղղելու ու մեզ համար բարենպաստ լույսի ներքո մեկնաբանելու Օսկանյանական ավանդույթը, սահուն անցել է նոր նախարարին: 




> Ադրբեջանական լրատվամիջոցների տարածած տեղեկատվության համաձայն` ԵԱՀԿ ՄԽ համանախագահ Մեթյու Բրայզան Բաքվում հայտարարել է, որ Թուրքիան կարող է իր ներդրումն ունենալ ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացում եւ Հայաստանին օգնել հանդես գալ ավելի ճկուն դիրքերից:*Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի ենթադրությամբ`ամենայն հավանականությամբ, Բրայզան սխալմամբ Ադրբեջանի փոխարեն օգտագործել է Հայաստանի անունը.*

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, Թուրքիան նավթ կամ գազ չունի՞  :Think:  Սրա մասին կարծես ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի բան չի խոսվում

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Ժող, Թուրքիան նավթ կամ գազ չունի՞  Սրա մասին կարծես ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի բան չի խոսվում


Չունի

----------


## dvgray

> Ժող, Թուրքիան նավթ կամ գազ չունի՞  Սրա մասին կարծես ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի բան չի խոսվում


Ոչ նւայն չունի, այլ նաև իրա մոտ սրանց գները աննորմալ բարձր է, իսկ ամբողջ ապրանքաշրջոնառությունը կատարվում է ավտո-ֆուռերով: Բենզինի գինը շատ բարձր է եղել Թուքիայում ինչ ես գիտեմ: Բայց սրա փոխարեն հիանալի ճանապարհնր ունի ու մի գլուխ թափով սարքոմ է արևելք-արնմուտք հզոր մայրուզիներ, մեծ թողունակությամբ: Երբ որ տեսա նրանց ճանապարհների շինարարությունը՝ ապշել էի որակի ու ամրության վրա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ նւայն չունի, այլ նաև իրա մոտ սրանց գները աննորմալ բարձր է, իսկ ամբողջ ապրանքաշրջոնառությունը կատարվում է ավտո-ֆուռերով: Բենզինի գինը շատ բարձր է եղել Թուքիայում ինչ ես գիտեմ: Բայց սրա փոխարեն հիանալի ճանապարհնր ունի ու մի գլուխ թափով սարքոմ է արևելք-արնմուտք հզոր մայրուզիներ, մեծ թողունակությամբ: Երբ որ տեսա նրանց ճանապարհների շինարարությունը՝ ապշել էի որակի ու ամրության վրա:


Հարյուր տոկոս: Վերջին անգամ իմ տեսածով, վերանորոգում էին մի տռասսա, որը տեղից արդեն եվրոպական չափանիշներով մայրուղի էր: Ի միջի այլոց, վերանորոգում էին այնպես որ 500 կմ երկարությամբ մայրուղու ոչ մի հատվածում խցանում չէր լինում: 

Ի միջի այլոց, նավթու գազ չունեն, բայց սև ու գունավոր մետաղների հսկայական պաշարներ ունեն, ու ահռելի հիդրոռեսուրսներ: Ու կոռումպացված տնտեսություն, բայց գոնե ճանապարհային ոտսիկանությանը կաշառել հնարավոր չէ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Չմոռանանք նաև ստրատեգիական առումով արտակարգ աշխարհագրական դիրքը:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Չմոռանանք նաև ստրատեգիական առումով արտակարգ աշխարհագրական դիրքը:


Ծովից ծով «Հայաստան» ունի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ծովից ծով «Հայաստան» ունի:


կունենա կունենա, դրանք նենց տիպը չեն

----------


## dvgray

> Հարյուր տոկոս: Վերջին անգամ իմ տեսածով, վերանորոգում էին մի տռասսա, որը տեղից արդեն եվրոպական չափանիշներով մայրուղի էր: Ի միջի այլոց, վերանորոգում էին այնպես որ 500 կմ երկարությամբ մայրուղու ոչ մի հատվածում խցանում չէր լինում:


Սարպի- Տրապիզոն ճանապա՞րհը ինկատի ունես: Վերջին անգամ անցյալ ամառ եմ անցել, ու այդ կառույցը խորը տպավորություն է թողել վրաս: 
Իսկ նախանցյալ տարի խոշոր, հիանալի ճանապարհ էին սարքում Սամսուն-Անկարա, որը ճանապարհաշինության վերջին ճիչով սարքած մայրուղի է: Մեծ հաճույք է այդ ճանապարհով երթևեվեկելը:
[/QUOTE]
ճանապարհային ոտսիկանությանը կաշառել հնարավոր չէ:
[/QUOTE]
Ինձ էլ չի հանդիպել , բայց թուրքերի ասելով վերցնում են կաշառք : Ես իմ հայկական համարներով մեքենայով էր, ու ինձ հակառակը, երկու անգամ լրջորեն օգնեցին ճանապարհին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սարպի- Տրապիզոն ճանապա՞րհը ինկատի ունես: Վերջին անգամ անցյալ ամառ եմ անցել, ու այդ կառույցը խորը տպավորություն է թողել վրաս: 
> Իսկ նախանցյալ տարի խոշոր, հիանալի ճանապարհ էին սարքում Սամսուն-Անկարա, որը ճանապարհաշինության վերջին ճիչով սարքած մայրուղի է: Մեծ հաճույք է այդ ճանապարհով երթևեվեկելը:



չէ.. Անտալիայից Ադանա չերեզ Ալանյա ճանապարհի հետ եմ.. չնայած Սարպի-Տրապիզոնն էլ գիտեմ. 

իսկ ինձ միշտ հատուկ զգուշացրել են, որ կաշառելու փորձ չանեմ

----------


## Marduk

Թող սարքեն, ինչքան շատ սարքեն էնքան լավ:
Մեկ է իրենցը չի մնալու....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թող սարքեն, ինչքան շատ սարքեն էնքան լավ:
> Մեկ է իրենցը չի մնալու....



 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

դու դեմք ես, ընկեր, լու՞րջ ես գրում էս ամենը

----------


## Marduk

> դու դեմք ես, ընկեր, լու՞րջ ես գրում էս ամենը


Եթե մեզ էլ չմնա ապա քրդերին ու ալևիներին հաստատ կմնա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե մեզ էլ չմնա ապա քրդերին ու ալևիներին հաստատ կմնա


էտ դեմքում մեր համար ինչ տարբերություն, թուրքերի ձեռքին ա, թե՞ քրդերի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերնագիրը «Գյուլը Երևանում» տարբերակից փոխվել է «Հայ թուրքական հարաբերություններ» տարբերակի:*

----------


## Koms

Երբ պետք ա հասկանանք, որ Թուրքիան տարածաշրջանային գերերություն է? Երբ վերջնականապես դառնա Եւրամիության լիարժեք անդամ? Չե, վախենում եմ, որ շատ ուշ լինի` մեզ համար, համենայն դեպս..

----------


## Marduk

Սկզբից Քրդերը կքանդեն  Թուրքիան
Հետո ալևիները կքանդեն Քրդստանը
Հետո էլ սաղ կհոգնեն ու էդ ամբողջը մերը կլինի




> Երբ պետք ա հասկանանք, որ Թուրքիան տարածաշրջանային գերերություն է


Թուրքիան թյուրիմածություն է: Դա մարդկության քաղաքակրթության սխալ զարգացման արդյունք է:
Դա քրիստոնեական Բյուզանդիայի մուտանտ տեսակն է: 
Ինչքան մարդկությունը սխալ ուղով է գնում էնքան Թուրքիան կուժեղանա
Եթե մարդկության զարգացման ուղին դզվի թուրքիան կվերանա ու նույնիսկ պատմությունից  հետքը կկորի:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Սկզբից Քրդերը կքանդեն  Թուրքիան
> Հետո ալևիները կքանդեն Քրդստանը
> Հետո էլ սաղ կհոգնեն ու էդ ամբողջը մերը կլինի
> 
> 
> 
> Թուրքիան թյուրիմածություն է: Դա մարդկության քաղաքակրթության սխալ զարգացման արդյունք է:
> Դա քրիստոնեական Բյուզանդիայի մուտանտ տեսակն է: 
> Ինչքան մարդկությունը սխալ ուղով է գնում էնքան Թուրքիան կուժեղանա
> Եթե մարդկության զարգացման ուղին դզվի թուրքիան կվերանա ու նույնիսկ պատմությունից  հետքը կկորի:


 :Smile: 
Սիրելի Մարդուկ, երբ հաւատաս եւրոպական ազգերի համերաշխութեան (ԱՄՆ, Եւրոպա, Ռուսիա), այն ժամանակ հաւատայ թուրքիայի կործանմանը:
Նրանք են պահել, փայփայել, ու իրարից պաշտպանել թուրքիան, ի՛նչ քաղաքական կարգավիճակ էլ ունեցել է վերջինս:

----------


## Marduk

> Սիրելի Մարդուկ, երբ հաւատաս եւրոպական ազգերի համերաշխութեան (ԱՄՆ, Եւրոպա, Ռուսիա), այն ժամանակ հաւատայ թուրքիայի կործանմանը:


Իմ ասածն էլ դա է:
Երբ մարդկության առաջադեմ մասը խելքի գա ու ձերբազատվի ինքնակործան քաղաքականությունից էն ժամանակ էլ Թուրքիան կվերանա:

Իսկ եթե շարունակվի տոտալ դեբիլիզացիան ու դեգենարացիան ապա թուրքիան միայն էքսպանսիա է լինելու

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Իմ ասածն էլ դա է:
> Երբ մարդկության առաջադեմ մասը խելքի գա ու ձերբազատվի ինքնակործան քաղաքականությունից էն ժամանակ էլ Թուրքիան կվերանա:
> 
> Իսկ եթե շարունակվի տոտալ դեբիլիզացիան ու դեգենարացիան ապա թուրքիան միայն էքսպանսիա է լինելու


Այո, ճիշտ ես, *երբ*: Այդ «երբ»ը չեկաւ անցնող դարերում, ու պիտի չի գայ երեւի:  :Sad: 
Մինչ այդ, Հայաստանի նման փոքր երկիր, որ մեր հայրենիքն է, կարող է ահռելի վնասներ կրէ հարեւանի կործանման ընթացքում: Վրաստանի օրինակը առ աչքի առաջ: Վրաստանը չկործանուեց, բայց տեղի ունեցած պատերազմից Հայաստանը ահագին վնաս կրեց:

----------


## Marduk

> Այո, ճիշտ ես, երբ:


Էդ երբը կգա երբ Անգլիան կանցնի ջրի տակ կամ էլ երբ պակիները դրանց հարցերը կլուծեն: Ինչքան դեգեներատ գաղափարներ կային էդ ամպամած կղզիներից էքսպորտ արին ու սպիտակ հնդեվրոպական ազգերից սարքեցին լրիվ դեբիլացած բիոմասսա:  Ափսոս հազար ափսոս... հիմա նույն ձևի Ամերիկան են վար տալու... 

  Բայց մեկ է, ես որպես հայ իմ Հայքում պայքարելու եմ մինչև վերջ: Ով ուզում է թող ուրանա/շնանա/թրքանա մեկ է Մենք մեր ճիշտը պնդելու ենք: Ու հաղթելու ենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ երբը կգա երբ Անգլիան կանցնի ջրի տակ կամ էլ երբ պակիները դրանց հարցերը կլուծեն: Ինչքան դեգեներատ գաղափարներ կային էդ ամպամած կղզիներից էքսպորտ արին ու սպիտակ հնդեվրոպական ազգերից սարքեցին լրիվ դեբիլացած բիոմասսա:  Ափսոս հազար ափսոս... հիմա նույն ձևի Ամերիկան են վար տալու... 
> 
>   Բայց մեկ է, ես որպես հայ իմ Հայքում պայքարելու եմ մինչև վերջ: Ով ուզում է թող ուրանա/շնանա/թրքանա մեկ է Մենք մեր ճիշտը պնդելու ենք: Ու հաղթելու ենք:


Մարդուկ ջան, կներես, որ գրածներդ կարդում եմ, ոնց որ նոր Աստվածաշունչը լինի, ապեր:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Ո՛ւր էինք, ուր հասանք քաղաքացի ջան, յուսով եմ ամեն ինչ լաւ կլինի մեր ազգի ու հայրենիքի համար: Բայց դէ անցեալից պէտք է սովորել: Այս թեման գուցէ պիտի կապել միւսին: :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Ամեն դեպքում թուրքը մնում է թուրք: Ու դարերի ընթացքում քիչ բանա փոխվել: Ոնց որ Թումանյաննա գրել Մարդակերը էն անբան հազար տարում հազիվ դառավ մարդասպան: Թուրանի ծրագրերի վրա դժվար թե փոշի նստած լինի:

Ինչ վերաբերումա սահմանի բացմանը չեք կարծում, որ դրա բացումով Հայաստանը դառնումա նարկոտրաֆիկի մի օղակ? Մինչև հիմա էտ փորձանքից զերծ ենք մնացել փակ սահմանի շնորհիվ: Դրան գումարած, տեղական արտադրության ստվերները հնարավոր ա իսպառ անհետանան երբ որ թրքական ապրանքներն էժան կհայտվեն մեր շուկայում: Էլ չեմ խոսում աշխատուժի մասին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեծ Թուրանի կամ Պան-Թյուրքիզմի ծրագիր.
> 
> *Առաջին փուլ.* Քրիստոնիաների բնաջնջումը Օսմանյան կայսրության ներսում (Հայերի, Հույների եւ Ասորիների իսպառ բնաջնջումը իրագործվեց.)
> 
> *Երկրորդ փուլ.* Կովկասի գրավումը, Միջին Ասիայի հետ կապվելու համար. (Նախորդ դարի դարասկզբին ձախողվեց Սարդարապատում եւ ԽՍՀՄ պետության ձեւավորմամբ եւ հիմա Արցախյան եւ Չեչենական պատերազմներում մենք տեսանք, որ այն գլուխ է բարցրացնում.)
> 
> *Երրորդ փուլ.* Միավորվելով միջին ասիական թյուրքալեզու ազգերի հետ, դուրս գալ Պավալոժիե (Հիմնականում թաթարներով բնակեցված.) եւ Ույղուրիա, ապա Սիբիրի միջով հասնել մինչեւ Խաղաղ Օվկիանոսյան ջրերը.



Միջին Ասիայում եղե՞լ ես: Հետաքրքիր է քանի՞ Ղազախ է իրեն թուրք համարում: Հավատա անձնական փորձիս - 0: Նույնքն էլ ույղուր ու կիգիզ են իրենց թյուրքական մեծ ընտանիքի անբաժանելի մասը համարում: Մի էտքան էլ ուզբեկ: Տեսնես էս հանճարեղ ծրագիրը մտահաղացողները հաշվի առե՞լ են Միջին Ասիայի թուրքալեզու ժողովուրդների ցանկությունը: 

Նույնությամբ էլ մեր մի քնաի արիացաի բարեկամների խոհերը բոլոր հնդեվրոպական ժողովուրդների հայկական ծագման մասին, կարելի է ներկայցնել, որպես Պան-Արմենիան շովինիստական ծրագիր՝ բոլոր հնդեվրոպական ժողովուրդների միավորելու նպատակով - Ամերիկայի խաղաղ օվկիանոսյան ափից մինչև Ռուսաստանի խաղաղօվկիանոսյան ափը:

----------


## Koms

ՀԻմա ուշադրություն դարձրեք ահա այս "տրամաբանական" եզրահանգմանը.



> www.tert.am
> Թուրքիայի նախագահ Աբդուլլա Գյուլը Նյու Յորքում ԱՄՆ-ի սփյուռքի կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչների հետ կայացած հանդիպմանը հայտարարել է, թե «քանի դեռ Հայաստանը չի ազատել բռնազավթված ադրբեջանական հողերը, այդ երկրի հետ սահմանների բացման մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող»։
> Հանդիպմանը, որին մասնակցել են նաև Նյու Յորքի ադրբեջանական ասոցիացիայի անդամները, քննարկվել է ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը, ինչպես նաև Թուրքիայի և Հայաստանի հարաբերությունները։։

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Թաթուլ Յակոբեանի յօդուածը, նախագահ Ս, Սարգսեանի Նիւ Յորկեան ելոյթի կապակցութեամբ: Կան Ցեղասպանութեան, Արցախի, ազատագրեալ տարածքի եւ Գիւլի Նիւ Յորկեան հանդիպումների առնչութեամբ այժմէական տեսակէտներ:
http://www.aztagdaily.com/DisplayPage.php?page=4

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացումը, նախկին վարչապետ Հրանտ Բագրատյանի կարծիքով, երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով Հայաստանի տնտեսությանը չի սպառնում վտանգով: Այդ մասին Հրանտ Բագրատյանը խոսել է հոկտեմբերի 9-ին Մամուլի Ազգային ակումբում: Նա ասել է, որ սկզբնական ժամանակահատվածում կարող է լինել այն, ինչ եղավ իրանական սահմանի բացման պարագայում, երբ Հայաստանը ողողեցին իրանական ապրանքները եւ նույնիսկ շատ մարդկանց մոտ մտահոգություն առաջացրին: Հրանտ Բագրատյանը կարծում է, որ հայ-թուրքական սահմանը բացելու դեպքում իհարկե առաջին ժամանակահատվածում Հայաստանը կողողեն թուրքական ապրանքները: Սակայն, ըստ նախկին վարչապետի, եթե մենք իրապես ստեղծագործ ազգ ենք, ինչպես ինքներս ենք մեր երեխաներին դասավանդում դպրոցում, եթե մեր պատմությունը մեզ չի խաբում, եւ մենք արարող, ստեղծող ազգ ենք, ապա մտահոգվելու տեղ պետք է ունենան թուրքերը, ոչ թե մենք, քանի որ մի երեք տարի անց նրանք կարող են դժգոհել սահմանի բացումից:
> 
> *Իսկ եթե սահմանի բացումը մեզ պետք է սնանկացնի, ապա ըստ Հրանտ Բագրատյանի, դա նշանակում է, որ թուրքերը քաղաքակրթական առումով մեզանից ավելի առաջ են, եւ նրանց վայրենության, քոչվորության, իսկ մեր ստեղծագործ լինելու մասին մեր պատկերացումները չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը:* 13:24:53 - 09/10/2008   
> 
> http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php#top


Սրանից ավելի լավ դժվար է ասել:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Իսկ եթե սահմանի բացումը մեզ պետք է սնանկացնի, ապա ըստ Հրանտ Բագրատյանի, դա նշանակում է, որ թուրքերը քաղաքակրթական առումով մեզանից ավելի առաջ են, եւ նրանց վայրենության, քոչվորության, իսկ մեր ստեղծագործ լինելու մասին մեր պատկերացումները չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը: 13:24:53 - 09/10/2008 
> http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php#top


Պիտի շնորհակալ լինել Օսմանեան Պետութեան քաղաքացի հայութեան, վասնզի անոնք, ինքնաոչնչացումով՝ նպաստեցին Թուրքիայում ազատ տնտեսական մրցակցութեան դաշտի առողջացմանն ու կայունացմանը:

----------


## Marduk

> Իսկ եթե սահմանի բացումը մեզ պետք է սնանկացնի, ապա ըստ Հրանտ Բագրատյանի, դա նշանակում է, *որ թուրքերը քաղաքակրթական առումով մեզանից ավելի առաջ են*, եւ նրանց վայրենության, քոչվորության, իսկ մեր ստեղծագործ լինելու մասին մեր պատկերացումները չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը:


Իրականում այս արտահայտությունը ճիշտ է, բայց ՄԵՆՔ ասելով Բագրատյանը երևի չի հասկանում որ միշտ էլ կլինեն հայեր որոնք այդ ՄԵՆՔ-ի մեջ չեն մտնի, այլ կշարունակեն ՀԱՅԻ այլ տեսակ:
 Իրականում այդ ՄԵՆՔ-ը դա քրիստոնեա-դեմոկրատական քաղաքակրթությունն է, որը մշտապես փորձում է ապացուցել իր գերազանցությունը մյուսների նկատմամբ, բայց էությամբ փուչ ու սնանկ բան է:

 Այնպես որ Քրիստոնեա-դեմոկրատական «հայկական» քաղաքակրթությունը իսկապես ագոնիա է ապրում, բայց դե *Հայքը դա քրիստոնեա-դեմոկրատական չի*:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Երկրի ներսը կարգաւորել չիմացող ղեկավարը, նախ՝ ղեկավար չէ, երկրորդ՝ թշնամու հետ բանակցել կարող չէ:

----------


## dvgray

> Այնպես որ Քրիստոնեա-դեմոկրատական «հայկական» քաղաքակրթությունը իսկապես ագոնիա է ապրում, բայց դե *Հայքը դա քրիստոնեա-դեմոկրատական չի*:


Բա ո՞վ է: Միգուցէ *հեթանոս-բռնապետակա՞նը*: Ու որտե՞ղ, ո՞ր թանգարանում  է բնակվում այդ հայը: Հայաստանի պատմության թանգարանում չեմ տեսել նրան  :Wink: :

----------


## Marduk

> Բա ո՞վ է: Միգուցէ հեթանոս-բռնապետակա՞նը:


Հայը մարդ է: ինչպես մարդ են բոլոր այն այլազգի մարդիկ որոնք իսկապես ուզում են կերտել Մարդկային *արդար* հասարակություն: Եվ կկերտեն:

Իսկ ամեն տեսակ դեմագոգներ ու պարազիտներ որոնք թաքնվում են սուտ գաղափարների դիմակների տակ վարի են գնալու: Ու նրանց վերացնելու են հենց իսլամո-թուրքիզմը և սեփական էգոիզմը...   Այնպես որ մի 500 տարի հետո թանգարաններում մի մի նմուշ հուսով ենք կպահպանվի հոմո լիբեռալուս կռիստիանիկուսներից ... Ցույց կտան երեխաներին ու կասեն տեսեք այս տեսակը մեռավ որովհետև չեր կարողանում բազմանալ, չեր կարողանում ընտանիք պահել, չեր կարողանում նույնիսկ ինքնուրույն ապրել քանի որ ուզում էր միմիայն սեփական տեսակին ոչնչացնելու հաշվին պարազիտություն անել: Կողքն էլ կլինի հոմո տուրկոս  իսլամիկուսի տեսակը: Ու կասեն այս անհագ գիշատիչներն էլ վերացրին այս էգոիստ պարազիտներին ու վերջապես այս կատակլիզմի տակից վերածնվեց հոմո սապիենս սապիենս սապիենս արմենիուս տեսակը ....  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Հերբերտ Ուելսի «Ժամանակի մեքենա» պատմության մեջ լավ էլ նկարագրված է մարդկության ապագան եթե այդ աշխարհի ապագան կերտեն ամեն տեսակ իսլամիստներ ու լիբերալներ: Մի կողմից լրիվ անողնաշար այլասերված վերնախավ ու կենդանու մակարդակի իջած ստորին խավ որը պարբերաբար դուրս է գալիս գետնի տակից ու ուտում է «վերնախավի» փափկասուն ներկայացուցիչներին:

Բայց ես հավատում եմ մարդկության ապագային ու վստահ եմ որ ոչ էն մեկը կհաղթի ոչ էլ մյուսը: Եվ այդ հաղթանակը պետք է իրագործել հենց Հայաստանում: Այստեղ պետք է պարտություն կրեն պանթուրքիստները ու *աթեիստ* լիբեևալները:

----------


## dvgray

> Հերբերտ Ուելսի «Ժամանակի մեքենա» պատմության մեջ լավ էլ նկարագրված է մարդկության ապագան եթե այդ աշխարհի ապագան կերտեն ամեն տեսակ իսլամիստներ ու լիբերալներ: Մի կողմից լրիվ անողնաշար այլասերված վերնախավ ու կենդանու մակարդակի իջած ստորին խավ որը պարբերաբար դուրս է գալիս գետնի տակից ու ուտում է «վերնախավի» փափկասուն ներկայացուցիչներին:
> 
> Բայց ես հավատում եմ մարդկության ապագային ու վստահ եմ որ ոչ էն մեկը կհաղթի ոչ էլ մյուսը: Եվ այդ հաղթանակը պետք է իրագործել հենց Հայաստանում: Այստեղ պետք է պարտություն կրեն պանթուրքիստները ու *աթեիստ* լիբեևալները:


Մի հարց տամ էլի ՞  :Smile: 
Դու գիտե՞ս, տեղյա՞կ  ես, ու Կրետե կղզու հին բնակիչները սրանից 4000 տարի առաջ զուգարան ունեին: նորմալ. ժամանակակից զուգարան, որ ջուրը քաշում էին ու գալիս սրբում տանում էր  :Smile: : 
Եթե չես տեսաել դա, ապա արժե գումար ծախսել ու գնալ տեսնել Կրետեի հին քաղաքակրթության հետքերը, իրենց ոսկերչական զարդերով ու կնիք-մատանիներով: Հրաշք քաղաքակրթություն է եղել…
Ասածս ի՞նչ է: Հայսատանում զուգարանի մասին իմացան 1950 -ական թվականներին:
 :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հայը մարդ է: ինչպես մարդ են բոլոր այն այլազգի մարդիկ որոնք իսկապես ուզում են կերտել Մարդկային *արդար* հասարակություն:  *Եվ կկերտեն:*


2050 թվականին մենք կհասնենք կոմունիզմի՞ն

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասածս ի՞նչ է: Հայսատանում զուգարանի մասին իմացան 1950 -ական թվականներին:


զատո աստղադիտարանի մասին գիտեին 7500 տարի առաջ

քո կարծիքով ինչն է ավելի կարևոր, զուգարանում կարիքները հոգալը, թե՞ աստղերին չերեզ ծակ նայելը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...........................
> 
> Բայց ես հավատում եմ մարդկության ապագային ու վստահ եմ որ ոչ էն մեկը կհաղթի ոչ էլ մյուսը: Եվ այդ հաղթանակը պետք է իրագործել հենց Հայաստանում: Այստեղ պետք է պարտություն կրեն պանթուրքիստները ու *աթեիստ* լիբեևալները:


Marduk, դու ընդհանրապես հասկանու՞մ ես ինչ ես գրում, կամ բառերի իմաստը ճի՞շտ ես հասկանում. Հայաստանում ի՞նչ պանթուրքիզմի մասին է խոսքը…գրածիցդ կարելի է մտածել թե պանթուրքիստներն ու աթեիստ լիբերալներն իրար միացած ինչ որ բանի դեմ են պայքարում ու էն էլ Հայաստանում ու թե ինչու՞ Հայաստանում երևի մենակ դու կիմանաս ու թե ինչ ընդհանուր բան կա դրանց մեջ, սատանան միայն գիտե…

----------


## dvgray

> զատո աստղադիտարանի մասին գիտեին 7500 տարի առաջ
> 
> քո կարծիքով ինչն է ավելի կարևոր, զուգարանում կարիքները հոգալը, թե՞ աստղերին չերեզ ծակ նայելը


Զուգարանում նստած ծակից աստղերին նայելը  :Wink: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Ahik

Ժող ջան կներեք լատինական տառերի համար բայց շտապա

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21253084/from/et/
Mteq u qvearkeq hayeri cexaspanutyuny AMN-i kongresum @ndunelu ogtin. Parzapes nsheq yes-y ev sexmeq vote. Adrbedjancinern arden 77 tokos dzayn en havaqel, isk hayeri ogtin 22 tokos e. Asum en ayd qvearkutyun@ karox e zgali derakatarum unenal kongresum, Mi zlaceq u katareq dzer nerdrum@

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժող ջան կներեք լատինական տառերի համար բայց շտապա
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21253084/from/et/
> Mteq u qvearkeq hayeri cexaspanutyuny AMN-i kongresum @ndunelu ogtin. Parzapes nsheq yes-y ev sexmeq vote. Adrbedjancinern arden 77 tokos dzayn en havaqel, isk hayeri ogtin 22 tokos e. Asum en ayd qvearkutyun@ karox e zgali derakatarum unenal kongresum, Mi zlaceq u katareq dzer nerdrum@


Շատ մի անհանգստացիր նման լոլոների համար, կայքերում քվեարկությունները միայն պետք են որոշներին իրենց խոսքերը իբր հիմնավորելու համար, երբ ուրիշ հիմնավորումներ չեն գտնում փորձում են ապացուցել նման ապուշ եղանակով։ Մանավանդ որ որոշված չի, ու հնարավոր էլ չի որոշել, թե ովքեր իրավունք ունեն քվեարկելու, պարզ հաշվարկ արա՝ թուրքերը պաշտոնական տվյալներով 70 միլիոն են, հայերս, ասենք ողջ աշխարհով ու Սերժի ասած մուսուլման, եհովայի վկա, գոմիկ, կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ տիպի «պարզապես հայերն» էլ միասին վերցրած ինչքա՞ն կլինենք, մի 10 միլիո՞ն, ու պատկերացրու բոլորը քվեարկում են… ու սկզբունքորեն 22 տոկոսը կարգին էլ թիվ է իմ կարծիքով :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

անհավատալի է, բայց փաստ



> Թուրքերը ներողություն խնդրեցին 
> 
> Մի խումբ թուրք մտավորականներ իրենց անունից ներողություն են խնդրել «1915 թվականին Օսմանյան կայսրությունում հայերի վերապրած աղետի համար»: Ինչպես հաղորդում է «Մեդիամաքս» գործակալությունը, հայ ժողովրդից ներողամտություն են հայցել թուրք պրոֆեսորներ Բասկին Օրանը, Ահմեդ Ինսելը եւ լրագրողներ Ալի Բայրամօղլուն ու Չենգիզ Ակտարը: Նրանք նաեւ ստորագրահավաք են կազմակերպել հետեւյալ հայտարարության ներքո. 
> 
> «Ես չեմ կարող գիտակցաբար անտարբերություն ցուցաբերել եւ ժխտել այն մեծ աղետը, որը հայերը վերապրել են 1915 թվականին Օսմանյան կայսրությունում: Ես մերժում եմ այդ անարդարությունը եւ գործելով իմ անունից՝ կիսում եմ իմ հայ եղբայրների եւ քույրերի ցավը՝ նրանցից ներողամտություն հայցելով»: Արշավի կազմակերպիչները շեշտել են, որ առաջին հերթին ստորագրահավաք են անցկացնելու մտավորականության ներկայացուցիչների շրջանում, ապա պաշտպանված ինտերնետային կայք են գործարկելու, որտեղ հայտարարությանը կարող են միանալ բոլոր ցանկացողները:


http://new.aravot.am/am/news/27001/view

 :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> ՀԱՅԵՐԸ ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՅՈՒՄ 100 ՏԱՐԻ ԱՌԱՋ» 
> 
> Դեկտեմբերի 11-ին, ժ. 18:30-ին, Հայաստանի ամերիկյան համալսարանի փոքր դահլիճում հանրաճանաչ լրագրող Օսման Քյոքերը կներկայացնի իր «Հայերը Թուրքիայում 100 տարի առաջ» գիրքը: Շնորհանդեսը հնարավոր է դարձել Հայաստանի ամերիկյան համալսարանի եւ «Եվրասիա» համագործակցության հիմնադրամի աջակցությամբ: 
> 
> «Հայերը Թուրքիայում 100 տարի առաջ» գիրքը լույս է տեսել 2005 թվականին՝ Թուրքիայում, եւ պարունակում է բացիկներ Օրլանդո Կալումենոյի հավաքածուից: Գրքի մեջ հավաքված են հարյուր տարվա պատմություն ունեցող օսմանյան ժամանակաշրջանի բացիկներ, որոնք արտացոլում են հայկական համայնքի խաղաղ եւ, շատ դեպքերում, բարգավաճ կյանքը Օսմանյան կայսրության ժամանակաշրջանում: Այդ ժամանակաշրջանը ներկայացնող 500 բացիկների միջոցով ալբոմում ներկայացված են օսմանական տարածքի վրա հայ համայնքի բնակության վայրերը քաղաք առ քաղաք՝ համապատասխան թվերով, եւ հայ համայնքի դերը հասարակության մեջ: Գրքին զուգահեռ Ստամբուլում եւ մի շարք այլ եվրոպական քաղաքներում անցկացվել է «Սիրելի եղբայրիս» խորագրով բացիկների ցուցահանդես: 
> 
> «Թուրքիայում մի ազգի՝ թուրքերի պատմությունն է միշտ ուսուցանվել, ասես երկրում երբեք այլ ազգեր չեն բնակվել: Երբ մենք խոսում ենք հայերի մասին, նրանք չեն ընկալվում որպես հասարակության մի մաս, նրանք խնդիրների աղբյուր են: Ես որոշեցի այս գիրքը հրատարակել այդ բացերը լրացնելու համար»,- ասել է պրն Քյոքերը «Ֆրանս պրես» գործակալությանը տված հարցազրույցում: 
> 
> «Եվրասիա» հիմնադրամ


http://new.aravot.am/am/news/27001/view
 :Xeloq: 
սա ավելի անհավատալի է, բայց կրկին փաստ է

----------


## Marduk

Թուրքիզմը դա սինթեթիկ ծայրահեղ տոտալիտար գաղափարախոսություն է որի նպատակն է կառավարելի դարձնել Փոքր Ասիայի ժողովուրդներին

Եվ ես ոչ մի աննորմալ բան չեմ տեսնում նրանում որ սովորական Անատոլիայի բնակիչը ու մտավորականը ուզում է ազատվել այդ տոտալ կեղծիքից:

Այնպես որ ժամանակի ընթացքում վստահ եմ որ Թուրքիայի ներսում է թափ առնելու Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման համար մղվող պայքարը

Բոլոր դեպքերում մեզնից հայերից ակնկալվում է միայն ԱԶՆՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 
Իրերը իրենց անունով կոչելու համարձակություն այլ ոչ թե անողնաշար հարմարվողականություն ու անբարոյականություն քողարկված հանդուրժողականությամբ:

Պետք է իրերը կոչել իրենց անունով ինչպես արել է օրինա Այվազյանը այստեղ

http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=152

----------


## Արիացի

Թուրքիայում ակցիա ա սկսել.



> Հայոց ցեղասպանության համար ներողություն խնդրելու մասին թուրքական հանրագրի տակ իրենց ստորագրությունն արդեն դրել են ավելի քան 4500 հոգի
> Հայոց ցեղասպանության համար անձամբ ներողություն խնդրելու հանրագիրը դեկտեմբերի 15-ին տեղակայվել է Ինտերնետում: Մեկ օրվա ընթացքում հանրագրի տակ իրենց ստորագրությունն են դրել թուրք մտավորականության 4882 ներկայացուցիչ՝ գրողներ, լրագրողներ, գիտնականներ, երաժիշտներ:
> 
> Քարոզչության նախաձեռնողներն են Ստամբուլի Բանչելի համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր, լրագրող Չենգիզ Աքթարը, պրոֆեսոր Բաշքին Օրանն ու Թուրքիայի ակադեմիական շրջանակների եւս 200 ներկայացուցիչներ, լրագրողներ, հասարակական գործիչներ: «Ես չեմ կարող համաձայնել Օսմանյան կայսրության հայերին բաժին հասած այդ աղետի հանդեպ անտարբերության եւ ժխտման հետ: Ես հրաժարվում եմ անարդարությունից, գործում եմ իմ կամքով, կիսում եմ իմ հայ եղբայրների ու քույրերի զգացմունքներն ու ցավը եւ հայցում նրանց ներողամտությունը»,- ասվում է հանրագրում:


Էս էլ սայտը http://www.ozurdiliyoruz.com: Թուրքերեն ա, բայց վերևի աջ անկյունում արաբական թվերով ցույց ա տալիս թե քանի հոգի են արդեն ներողություն խնդրել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թուրքիայում ակցիա ա սկսել.
> 
> Էս էլ սայտը http://www.ozurdiliyoruz.com: Թուրքերեն ա, բայց վերևի աջ անկյունում արաբական թվերով ցույց ա տալիս թե քանի հոգի են արդեն ներողություն խնդրել:


սրանք կարող ա նունյիսկ ապրիլի քսանչորսին էլ գան, ու հուշարձանի մոտ գլուխ խոնարհեն, ու ծաղիկներ դնեն

վատ չի

----------


## PretadoR

Ընդհանրապես ես կարծում եմ որ Հայաստանում պետք է կատարվի Հայաստանի ու ազգի ուժեղ պրոպագանդա, ինչպես որ Թուրքիայում է։ Եթե մենք մեզ ներսից չուտենք մեզ ոչ ոք չի կարող ոչ մի բան ասել։ Ու էս հարցում մենք հույսներս պետք է դնենք միայն ՄԵՐ վրա,ուրիշ ոչ մեկ չի օգնի մեզ եթե մենք դա չանենք։

----------


## Ambrosine

Միայն թե խնդրում եմ հանկարծ չգրեք, թե ձեր սրտերը հուզվեցին թուրք մեծն ազգի այս վեհ քայլերից... կարող ա իմ սիրտն էլ հանկարծ չդիմանա, ես էլ հուզվեմ ու... մեկ էլ տեսար գնացի Թուրքիա՝ հայտարարելու, թե ներել եմ իմ եղբայրներ, ներել եմ...

լավ էլի, ինչքան կարելի է... էս պրոպագանդան իր սահմանները պիտի ունենա :Angry2: 
հենց տեսան՝ այլ ելք չունեն, Ցեղասպանության հարցը մոտ է ճանաչման, դեռ Օբաման էլ հրապարակավ հանդես է եկել ճանաչման օգտին /եթե հավատարիմ մնա խոստմանը, լավ ա/.... ու շատ այլ հանգամանքներ... հիշեցին, որ հայերը իրենց եղբայրներն են, կարելի է ներողություն խնդրել :Bad:

----------

Արիացի (13.03.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Միայն թե խնդրում եմ հանկարծ չգրեք, թե ձեր սրտերը հուզվեցին թուրք մեծն ազգի այս վեհ քայլերից... կարող ա իմ սիրտն էլ հանկարծ չդիմանա, ես էլ հուզվեմ ու... մեկ էլ տեսար գնացի Թուրքիա՝ հայտարարելու, թե ներել եմ իմ եղբայրներ, ներել եմ...
> 
> լավ էլի, ինչքան կարելի է... էս պրոպագանդան իր սահմանները պիտի ունենա
> հենց տեսան՝ այլ ելք չունեն, Ցեղասպանության հարցը մոտ է ճանաչման, դեռ Օբաման էլ հրապարակավ հանդես է եկել ճանաչման օգտին /եթե հավատարիմ մնա խոստմանը, լավ ա/.... ու շատ այլ հանգամանքներ... հիշեցին, որ հայերը իրենց եղբայրներն են, կարելի է ներողություն խնդրել


Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Աստղ ջան:Սա ուղղակի զուտ ձևականություն է թուրքիայի կողմից:Պետք չէ նման բաներին լուրջ վերաբերվել :Think:

----------

Արիացի (13.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Սեպտեմբերի 6-ին կկայանա Ս. Սարգսյանի և Ա. Գյուլի հանդիպումը։ Ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեք այս հանդիպումից; Ի՞նչ որոշումներ կընդունվեն և ինչի՞ շուրջ կլինեն բանակցությունները։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մարդասպանը էլի թերթիկո՞վ ա խոսելու


Ափսոս ուշ տեսա այս թեման, հիմա էլ որ ասեմ, պիտի մտածեք, թե հետին թվով եմ խոսում: Բայց ասեմ - այդ այցը ՈՉԻՆՉ ՉԻ ՓՈԽԻ մեր երկրների ու ազգերի հարաբերությունների մեջ :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Մերոնք որոշել են թուրքիային էլեկտրաէներգիա վաճառեն։ :Shok:  Ի՞նչ եք այս մասին կարծում։

----------


## Քամի

> Թուրքիայում ակցիա ա սկսել.
> 
> Էս էլ սայտը http://www.ozurdiliyoruz.com: Թուրքերեն ա, բայց վերևի աջ անկյունում արաբական թվերով ցույց ա տալիս թե քանի հոգի են արդեն ներողություն խնդրել:


 էս կայքի հեղինակը  ազգությամբ քուրդ է !!!! .....

թուրքերին բարկացնելու հայերին էլ ուրախացնելու նպատակա երևի ունեցել....

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մերոնք որոշել են թուրքիային էլեկտրաէներգիա վաճառեն։ Ի՞նչ եք այս մասին կարծում։


զարմացար? :Think:  դա շուտվանից էր հայտնի
այս մասին մտածելու ոչինչ չկա. հյուպատոսականի մակարդակի հարաբերություններ թող հաստատվեն, խթանվեն տնտեսական հարաբերությունները

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մերոնք որոշել են թուրքիային էլեկտրաէներգիա վաճառեն։ Ի՞նչ եք այս մասին կարծում։


ԿվԺ-ը 16 դրամով կարծեմ
էն դեպքում, երբ որ մենք 25 դրամով ենք օգտագործում

----------


## Rammstein

> ԿվԺ-ը 16 դրամով կարծեմ
> էն դեպքում, երբ որ մենք 25 դրամով ենք օգտագործում


 :Shok:  :Angry2: 
16՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞
Մեր մոտի 25-ը դեռ ուզում են մյուս տարվանից թանկացնեն։

Ի՞նչ ասեմ, խոսք չեմ գնտում...  :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 16՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞
> Մեր մոտի 25-ը դեռ ուզում են մյուս տարվանից թանկացնեն։
> 
> Ի՞նչ ասեմ, խոսք չեմ գնտում...


Նորմալ գինա: էլ մի առանց մի առանց խորանալու միանգամից  :Angry2:  

մի քիչ մտածեք կհասկանաք, որ բարձրավոլտից մինչև հոսանքը հասնի ձեր տուն մի 10 դրամ հեչից կթանկանա: Մի փնտրեք սև կատու մութ սենյակում, առավել ևս որ այնտեղ կատու չկա:  :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

> էս կայքի հեղինակը  ազգությամբ քուրդ է !!!! .....
> 
> թուրքերին բարկացնելու հայերին էլ ուրախացնելու նպատակա երևի ունեցել....


Լու՞րջ
Դե էտ դեպքում  հայերիս ուրախացներու համար ավելի ճիշտ կաներ որ իրա սայտում ներողություն խնդրեին մեզսնից որպես քուրդ՝ քրդերի արած բարբարոսությունների համար  ու դրա համար ստոագրություններ հավաքեր: Իսկ թրքրեի արածների համար էլ ներողություն խնդրեին թրքերը:

----------


## Chuk

Կապ չունի թե ում անունով է կայքը գրանցված, նույնիսկ հնարավոր է, որ այդ անձը ակցիայի հետ կապ չունենա: Ակնհայտ է, որ ստորագրողների մեծ մասը թուրք են ազգությամբ:

----------

Արիացի (13.03.2009)

----------


## Քամի

> «Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև բանակցությունները եզրափակիչ փուլ են մտել։ Ապրիլին երկու երկրների միջև կարող է ձեռք բերվել համաձայնություն»։ Ինչպես հաղորդում է ադրբեջանական ԱՊԱ գործակալությունը, այդ մասին գրել է թուրքական Star թերթը, որը հայտնի է Թուրքիայի գործող «Արդարություն և զարգացում» կուսացության հետ սերտ հարաբերություններով։
> 
> Աղբյուրի համաձայն՝ ստորագրության ենթակա փաստաթուղթը նախատեսում է սահմաններրի բացում, փոխադարձ ապրանքաշրջանառության սկիզբ, ինչպես նաև համատեղ հանձնաժողովի ձևավորում, որը կզբաղվի 1915թ. դեպքերի ուսումնասիրմամբ։
> 
> Աղբյուրը նաև նշում է, որ ղարաբաղյան հարցը չի հանդիսանում Թուրքիայի և Հայաստանի միջև հարաբերությունների բարելավման համար անհրաժեշտ պայման։


թերթ

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայաստանի իշխանությունները մեղմացրե՞լ են դիրքորոշումը ցեղասպանության հարցում։

Հայ–թուրքական սահմանի բացման հարցը քննարկվում է, սակայն բացման վերաբերյալ համաձայնության մասին տեղեկատվությունը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը։ Այդ մասին day.az –ին տված հարցազրույցում հայտարարել է թուրքական պառլամենտի պատգամավոր, նախկին արտգործնախարար Յաշար Յակիշը։ Նրա խոսքերով, եթե նույնիսկ հայերը դադարեցնեն ցեղասպանության ճանաչմանը ուղղված քայլերը, ապա՝ «ես սահմանների բացում չեմ սպասում մոտ ապագայում»։
«Ընդ որում մենք նկատում ենք, որ հայերը արդեն այդքան էլ համակված չեն ապրիլի 24–ի հարցով, մտածածին ցեղասպանության ճանաչման խնդրով»։ Ըստ Յաշարի, Հայաստանը փափկացրել է իր դիրքերը. «պարզապես նրանք այդ մասին բացեիբաց չեն կարող խոսել Հայ հասարակության առջև, այդ պատճառով հնչում են այնպիսի հայտարարություններ, թե «Թուրքիան փափկել է»։ Իհարկե նրանք հասարակության կողմից ճնշում են զգում, և որպեսզի ապահովագրվեն, հայտարարում են. «մեր վարած քաղաքականությունը բերեց լավ արդյունքի. Թուրքիան փափկել է, այնպես որ մոտ ապագայում կբացի սահմանը և կճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը», բայց դրանով նրանք՝ Հայաստանի իշխանությունները կարող են խաբել միայն Հայաստանի հասարակությանը։ Նրանց խոսքերը իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում։ Թուրքիայի փափկելու մասին ոչ մի խոսք լինել չի կարող։ Հայկական տեղեկատվության միջոցները աղավաղում են թուրքական պաշտոնյաների հայտարարություններն ու արտահայտությունները» ասել է Յաշար Յակիշը։

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Հայերն ու չուրքերը, անհամբեր կը սպասեն, Ապրիլ 24ի ամերիկեան նախագահական ուղերձը:
Այսինքն, եթէ նախագահ Բարակ հուսեյն Օբաման  յիշէ «Ցեղասպանութիւն» բառը, հայերս պիտի ցնծանք, ու ուրախութիւննէս երկինք թռինք: Եւ եթէ յանկարծ, մի քանի օր անց, Աբու հսէն Օբաման, Թուրքիոյ հասցէին ուղղուած ծանր խօսքը մեղմացնէ ու փաղաքշական խօսք հնչեցնէ, այդ ժամանակ, ազգովին պիտի գրգռուինք Աբու հսէնի հանդէպ:
Ուրիշ խօսքով՝ մեր ազգային ու մարդկային երջանկութիւնը կախուած է մարդու մը բերնէն ելած արտասանութենէն, վասնզի այդ մարդը Ամերիկայի նախագահն է:

Ու ինչպէս միշտ, դարերու ընթացքին եղածին պէս, եթէ Արեւմուտքը երես թեքէ Չուրքիայէն, վերջինս, իրեն  երես տուող կրնայ գտնել ուրիշ տեղ, բան մը որ անպայման հաշուենկատ վերաբերիլ պիտի պարտադրէ Արեւմուտքին, ճարպիկ լարախաղաց Չուրքիոյ հանդէպ:

Օբամայի յիշելիք «Ցեղասպանութիւն» բառը ինձի բաւարար չէ: Այդ մեկը բարոյական յաղթանակ չէ: Այդ «բարոյական յաղթանակ»ը գաւաթ մը թեյին մէջ կը հալեցուի ու կխմուի:

Հայկական Ցեղասպանութեան ոճիրը կարելի է հատուցել միմիայն նմանօրինակ արարքով: Այդպիսի արարք մենք չենք կրնար կատարել, նոյնիսկ եթէ ուզենք: Ուրեմն՝ լիակատար հատուցում չի կրնար ըլլալ: Երբէք եւ երբէք կորուստը չենք կրնար վերականգել: Ժամանակը ետեւ չենք կրնար տանիլ: Արեւմտեան Հայաստանն ու Արեւմտահայութիւնը իրենց նախկին՝ ազգագրական ու մշակութային վիճակին չենք կրնար դարձնել:

Ըստ իս, նոյնիսկ եթէ հրաշքով Թուրքիան ընդունի, սահմանը բանայ ու մի քանի միլիարդ հատուցէ, դարձեալ պէտք չէ մոռացութեան մատնուի անոր ոճրային անցեալը: Նահատակներս աշխարհիկ գին չունին, Հայրենիքս միլիարդներով չի գնահատուիր: Մեր վիշտով բազար թող չընեն:

----------


## ministr

Դեռ հույս ունեք, որ Օբաման պետք է ցեղասպանություն բառ արտասանի? Թուրքերը ինչքան ուժ ունեն ցույց կտան, որ Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները բարելավում են, իսկ եթե Օբաման այդ բանն անի, ապա ամեն ինչ կփչացնի: Օբաման իրեն կդնի էշի տեղ ու կասի վաաայ բա ձեզ ոնց խանգարեմ, գնացեք ընկերություն արեք: Հայերն էլ որ ասեն, բա ասում էիր կճանաչես ցեղասպանությունը, գիտեք չէ ինչ կասի? Տղեք ջան էլի ճանաչեմ, բայց հենա հարաբերություններ են կարգավորում, չեմ ուզում խանգարած լինեմ: Ու ամենահետաքրքիր պահը գիտեք չէ որն ա? Թուրքերին էս հարցում ամենաշատն ովքեր են օգնում? ՄԵՆՔ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դեռ հույս ունեք, որ Օբաման պետք է ցեղասպանություն բառ արտասանի? Թուրքերը ինչքան ուժ ունեն ցույց կտան, որ Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները բարելավում են, իսկ եթե Օբաման այդ բանն անի, ապա ամեն ինչ կփչացնի: Օբաման իրեն կդնի էշի տեղ ու կասի վաաայ բա ձեզ ոնց խանգարեմ, գնացեք ընկերություն արեք: Հայերն էլ որ ասեն, բա ասում էիր կճանաչես ցեղասպանությունը, գիտեք չէ ինչ կասի? Տղեք ջան էլի ճանաչեմ, բայց հենա հարաբերություններ են կարգավորում, չեմ ուզում խանգարած լինեմ: Ու ամենահետաքրքիր պահը գիտեք չէ որն ա? Թուրքերին էս հարցում ամենաշատն ովքեր են օգնում? ՄԵՆՔ!!!!!!!!


Ապեր, մեր "նախագահի" համար սկի պարզ չի ցեղասպանություն եղել ա թե չէ (դրա համար էլ էսօր թուրքերի հետ կամիսիայա սարքել որ հարցը ուսումնասիրեն), Օբամայի համար ոնց պիտի պարզ լինի ու ինչի՞ պտի ասի… էս աշխարհքիս էրեսին մենակ որոշ երկրների համար ա պարզ ցեղասպանության հարցը (Ֆրանսիա, Ուրուգվայ, Ռուսաստան և այլն…) ու պարզվում ա որ մենք էդ երկրների շարքում չենք…

Կարտասանի-չի-արտասանի չեմ կարծում էական ա, ուղղակի եթե ընդունեն, դրանից մենք օֆիցիալ "զոհի" կարգավիճակ ենք ստանում, իսկ մենտալիտետը արդեն ունենք… էսքան բան… 

Հլա որ ճիշտը ասենք, եթե թուրքերն ընդունեն, իրանք մի հատ շատ մեծ ու քաղաքակիրթ քայլ արած կլինեն և դրանից իրենք կշահեն, իսկ մենք մնալու ենք նույն զոհը մեր էս խոտան նախագահի ու իրա կիսաֆաբրիկատ շրջապատի հետ, համեմված գերեզմանային դհոլ զուռնով… մեր էսօրվա հարցն ավելի կարևոր ա քան թե Օբամայի "ցեղասպանություն" բառը… Ընգեր մի տարի առաջ մեզ ափաշքյարա փողոցի մեջտեղը գյուլլին ու մնացածներին էլ բանտերը լցրին ճիշտ նույն բանի համար ինչ 15 թվին՝ ազատամտության, իսկ մենք (բոլորը չէ) կանգնեցինք ու ասինք, բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում և դեռ ոչ մի մարդասպանի չբռնեցին, էլ թուրքի վրա ինչի՞ ենք զարմանում… ու էսի մօտ 100 տարի ցեղասպանությունից հետո…

----------

Rammer (25.03.2009), Հայկօ (24.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Բացի Օբամայի ասելուց, նույնիսկ եթե ընդունեն ցեղապսպանությունը, դրանից ինչ? Զոհի կարգավիճակը հո վաղուց ենք սեփականաժնորհել: Չես պատկերացնի, ոնց եմ ուրախանում, որ ադրբեջանցիք մեզ ագրեսոր են ասում, որ զավթել ենք իրանց եղած-չեղածը : Պարբերաբար անծանոթ մարդիկ ուղարկում են էն msbc-ի հարցումը, նույնիսկ հատուկ նշելով, թե ինչ ա պետք սեղմել  :Smile:  Մի անգամ մեկին հարցնում եմ, իսկ կարող ես բացատրել, եթե ճանաչեցին, մեզ ինչ դրանից? Գործնական օգուտը որն ա? Թուրքերը պետք ա կոմպենսացիա տան ժառանգներին (տես սփյուռքահայերին)? Հողերի մասին առհասարակ կարելի ա մոռանալ: Մի հատ խելքը գլխին պատասխան չկարողացավ տա: Ոնց, որ զվարճալի նկարի հղում են ուղարկում, նույն ձևի էլ դա...

----------


## Արիացի

Թուրքերը իրենց ձեռքով փակում են Եվրոպայի դռները`



> *Թուրք պատգամավորին տուգանեցին Գյուլին հայ անվանելու համար*
> Դատարանը տուգանել է Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանի պատգամավոր Ջանան Առիթմանին, ով պնդում էր, որ Թուրքիայի նախարար Աբդուլա Գյուլի մայրը հայկական ծագում ունի։
> 
> Պատգամավոր Առիթմանը, ում դեմ դատական հայց էր ներկայացվել նախագահ Գյուլի մոր հայկական ծագման մասին հայտարարություններ անելու համար, ստիպված կլինի փոխհատուցում վճարել։
> 
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է ադրբեջանական АПА–ն՝ հղում կատարելով թուրքական Anadolu գործակալությունը, Անկարայում դատական գործընթացն անցկացվել է Գյուլի փաստաբան Օմար Կիչիկոզաջանի և Առիթմանի փաստաբան Ռեզեն Այդինօղլուի մասնակցությամբ։ Դատարանը կայացրել է որոշում, համաձայն որի, Առիթմանը պետք է խորհրդանշական 1 թուրքական լիրա տուգանք վճարի պետական պաշտոնյային վարկաբեկող հայտարարություններ տարածելու համար, որոնք չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը։
> 
> Նշենք, որ Առիթմանը մամուլին հայտարարել է այն մասին, որ 1915թ. ցեղասպանության համար հայերից ներողություն խնդրող արշավներին սատարվում են Աբդուլա Գյուլի կողմից, և նախագահին կոչ է արել ծառայել թուրք ժողովրդի շահերին, այլ ոչ թե իր էթնիկ արմատներին՝ դրանով իսկ նկատի ունենալով մոր կողմից Գյլուլի հայկական արմատները։
> 
> ...

----------


## Mushki

Այս թեմայով Արարատ կենտրոնը հարցում է սկսել




> «Արարատ» ռազմավարագիտական կենտրոնն անցկացնում է հարցազրույցների շարք՝ Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջպետական վերջին զարգացումների վերաբերյալ: Հարցման մասնակիցների ցանկում ընդգրկվել են հասարակության լայն շրջանակների ներկայացուցիչներ, այդ թվում` պետական պաշտոնյաներ, քաղաքական, հասարակական և մշակութային գործիչներ, վերլուծաբաններ:
> 
> Հարցերին կարող են պատասխանել բոլոր ցանկացողները հետևյալ հասցեով` info@ararat-center.org: Պատասխաններում խնդրում ենք նշել Ձեր անունը, մասնագիտությունը, տարիքը (ըստ ցանկության), երկիրը, բնակավայրը։ 
> *Ներբեռնեք հայերեն հարցաշարը*
> 
> 
> *ԹԵՄԱ 1. Թուրքիայի քաղաքականությունը Հայոց ցեղասպանության հարցում*
> 
> Սկսած 2007 թ. դեկտեմբերից Թուրքիայի կրթության նախարարությունը երկրի դպրոցականների շրջանում ցուցադրում է տեսաֆիլմ, որում պատկերվում է, թե ինչպես են հայերն իբր կոտորել թուրք ժողովրդին: Տեսաֆիլմն արդեն դիտել է շուրջ 12 միլիոն թուրք աշակերտ, ներառյալ` տարրական դասարաններում: Դպրոցներին բաժանվել է տեսաֆիլմի 600 000 սկավառակ:
> ...


http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=191




Հարցման պատասխաներն էլ կան արդեն

http://www.ararat-center.org/?art=41&p=22&l=arm

----------

Պանդուխտ (27.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աբդուլա Գյուլի կողմից, և նախագահին կոչ է արել ծառայել թուրք ժողովրդի շահերին, այլ ոչ թե իր էթնիկ արմատներին՝ դրանով իսկ նկատի ունենալով մոր կողմից Գյլուլի հայկական արմատները։


Հայերը ահագին շուստրի ժողովուրդ են: Փաստորեն բոլոր հայերը ինչ-որ մի պահի որոշել են իրենց կոչել թուրք ու մնացել են Ստամբուլում բանում, Միջերկրականի ու Էգեյանի ափերին, իսկ թուրքերին անվանափոխել են հայ ու ուղարկել են էս սարերի մեջ, ոչխար արածացնելու:

----------

Հայկօ (28.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Հայերը ահագին շուստրի ժողովուրդ են: Փաստորեն բոլոր հայերը ինչ-որ մի պահի որոշել են իրենց կոչել թուրք ու մնացել են Ստամբուլում բանում, Միջերկրականի ու Էգեյանի ափերին, իսկ թուրքերին անվանափոխել են հայ ու ուղարկել են էս սարերի մեջ, ոչխար արածացնելու:


Այսինքն?  :Think: 
Չասես սրտիդ մոտ մի ընդունի

----------


## Fedayi

Միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները ակտիվորեն տարածում են Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև մոտակա օրերին կնքվելիք համաձայնությանը… Ըստ նրանց՝ այն կնքվելու է հետևյալ երեք հիմնական կետերի շուրջ.

*Բացվում է սահմանը և հաստատվում են դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ:

Երկու երկրների կողմից ստեղծվում է հանձնաժողով, որը կուսումնասիրի երկրների միջև առկա խնդիրները:

ԱՄՆ-ն այլևս հետ կկանգնի հրապարակային գործողություններից, որոնք վերաբերում են երկրների պատմական վեճերին:*

Ո՞ր կողմի դիվանագիտական հաղթանակն է սա:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> [B]Բացվում է սահմանը և հաստատվում են դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ:


Այս հարցում կայ մի ստախօս, ո՛վ է նա՝ գիտեմ ոչ:




> ԷՐԴՈՂԱՆ.«ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱ-ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՆԵՐԸ ՊԻՏԻ ՉԲԱՑՈՒԻՆ, ԵԹԷ ԼԵՌՆԱՅԻՆ ՂԱՐԱԲԱՂԻ ՀԱՐՑԸ ՉԼՈՒԾՈՒԻ»
> Ադրբեջանական «Թուդէյ.ազ» օրաթերթը կը հաղորդէ, որ Թուրքիոյ վարչապետ Ռեջեբ Թայիբ Էրդողան յայտնեց, որ «Թուրքիա որեւէ պետութեան դէմ ժխտական կեցուածք չի ճշտեր, սակայն դժբախտաբար Թուրքիոյ դէմ այդ կեցուածքը գոյութիւն ունի։ Ան ըսաւ, թէ «Հայոց ցեղասպանութեան հարցը տակաւին գոյութիւն ունի»։
> 
> Թուրքիոյ վարչապետը կը յայտնէ, որ Թուրքիա 1915-ի դէպքերը երբեք «ցեղասպանութեան» մակարդակի չէ բարձրացուցած, իսկ հայկական «լոբի»ն «ցեղասպանութիւն» բառը օգտագործելով կը շարունակէ հարցը միջազգային մակարդակի վրայ քննարկել։
> 
> «2005-ին Հայաստանի նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարեանին ուղարկեցի նամակ մը, որուն մէջ ցեղասպանութեան հարցը հետաքննելու ընդհանուր յանձնախումբ մը ստեղծելու կարիքը նշեցի, սակայն դժբախտաբար, նամակին պատասխան չստացանք», ըսաւ ան։
> 
> Ըստ Էրդողանի, Թուրքիա երբեք պիտի չճանչնայ հայկական կողմի ամբաստանութիւնները։ «Եթէ հարցը չլուծուի, Թուրքիա Հայաստանի հետ սահմանը բանալու պիտի չհամաձայնի», ըսաւ ան։
> 
> ...


Աղբիւր՝ http://www.aztagdaily.com/DisplayNews.php?ID=20563

----------


## Վիշապ

> Միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները ակտիվորեն տարածում են Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև մոտակա օրերին կնքվելիք համաձայնությանը… Ըստ նրանց՝ այն կնքվելու է հետևյալ երեք հիմնական կետերի շուրջ.
> 
> *Բացվում է սահմանը և հաստատվում են դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ:
> 
> Երկու երկրների կողմից ստեղծվում է հանձնաժողով, որը կուսումնասիրի երկրների միջև առկա խնդիրները:
> 
> ԱՄՆ-ն այլևս հետ կկանգնի հրապարակային գործողություններից, որոնք վերաբերում են երկրների պատմական վեճերին:*
> 
> Ո՞ր կողմի դիվանագիտական հաղթանակն է սա:


Ինչ որ տեղ դու հաղթանակ ե՞ս տեսնում: Դասական հավայի շուխուր է, ոչ էն է Օբաման ցեղասպանություն բառը յանի ասի, ու հանկարծ մոռանա, ոչ էն է հայկական զորքերը դուրս բերվեն Ղարաբաղից, ոնց Մեծյու Բռայզան է երևակայում, մի խոսքով տուպիկային վիճակում սենսացիոն բլթոցներ, բալքիմ մի բան դուրս գալու բաբաթ մուրազով, թյուրքիշ բույուք բեքլենթիլեր:

----------


## Norton

> Ո՞ր կողմի դիվանագիտական հաղթանակն է սա:


Նախ դեռ ոչ մի բան չի ստորագրվել, որ մի հատ էլ հաշվարկենք: Չի կարելի ասել, որ եթե փաստաթուղթ ստորագրվի կլինի այս կամ այն կողմի հաղթանակ, կամ մյուս կողմի պարտություն: Կոմպրոմիս է՝ երկու կողմերն էլ գնում են զիջումների, բայց հաշվարկելով ,որ ապագայում դրանից կշահեն:
Ուղղակի այստեղ մի պահ կա՝



> Երկու երկրների կողմից ստեղծվում է հանձնաժողով, որը կուսումնասիրի երկրների միջև առկա խնդիրները:


Այս կետի մեջ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կմտնի նաև պատմաբանների համատեղ խումբ ստեղծելու հարց ու եթե մեր դիվանագետները չհասնեն այդ հարցի չեզոքացմանը, կամ գոնե հիմնական փաստաթղթից առանձնացմանը, ապա ըստ իս  կարելի  համարել մեր դիվանագիտության ջախջախիչ պարտություն:

----------


## Արիացի

> Այս կետի մեջ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կմտնի նաև պատմաբանների համատեղ խումբ ստեղծելու հարց ու եթե մեր դիվանագետները չհասնեն այդ հարցի չեզոքացմանը, կամ գոնե հիմնական փաստաթղթից առանձնացմանը, ապա ըստ իս  կարելի  համարել մեր դիվանագիտության ջախջախիչ պարտություն:


ճիշտ ես: Ցեղասպանության հարցը չի կարող լինել քննարկման առարկա մեր կողմից: Հուսով եմ մեր իշխանությունները այնքան խելք կունենան, որ կհասկանան, որ նման բան թույլ տալը իրենց համար հավասարազոր է ինքնակապիտուլյացիայի:

----------


## Norton

> ճիշտ ես: Ցեղասպանության հարցը չի կարող լինել քննարկման առարկա մեր կողմից: Հուսով եմ մեր իշխանությունները այնքան խելք կունենան, որ կհասկանան, որ նման բան թույլ տալը իրենց համար հավասարազոր է ինքնակապիտուլյացիայի:


Ու ամենահետաքրքիրն էնա, որ էդ մարդիկ հետո ժամերով խոսում են նժդեհյան գաղափարախոսությունից ու հայրենասիրական ճառեր արտասանում, իսկ մյուս կողմից մեր նախկին նախագահ Ռ.Ք.-ի ասած քիրվայություն են անում թուրքերի հետ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> «2005-ին Հայաստանի նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարեանին ուղարկեցի նամակ մը, որուն մէջ ցեղասպանութեան հարցը հետաքննելու ընդհանուր յանձնախումբ մը ստեղծելու կարիքը նշեցի, սակայն դժբախտաբար, նամակին պատասխան չստացանք», ըսաւ ան։


Պարզվում է՝ ես մեծ կարծիք ունեի Էրդողանի մասին... ինքը իր դիվանագիտական պարտություններով հիանում է, փաստորեն: ԱՍեմ, որ այս դրվագը մեր դիվանագիտների կողմից լավ մշակված է, նույնիսկ շատերը հիանում էին, որ սա լուրջ հաղթանակ է: Ինչու? Որովհետև թուրքերը փորձում էին հայերին ներքաշել հերթական խաղի մեջ. առաջարկել քննարկել Ցեղասպանության հարցը՝ պատմաբանների մակարդակով: Դա ունենալու էր մի քանի բացասական հետևանք. նախ հարցի քննարկումը կիջեցվեր գիտության մակարդակի, իսկ պետք է ասել, որ գիտական մակարդակով մեկ անգամ չէ, որ հիմնավորվել է Ցեղասպանություն տերմինի ճշմարտացիությունը և փաստվել Ցեղասպանության իրականացումը: Այսինքն՝ դրանով մենք կասկածի տակ էինք առնելու Ցեղասպանության եղելությունը, այն էլ ա յն դեպքում, երբ շատ երկրներ ճանաչել են այն




> Ըստ Էրդողանի, Թուրքիա միշտ զօրավիգ կանգնած է շրջանին մէջ խաղաղութեան, ուստի առաջարկած է Կովկասի մէջ տագնապներու լուծման նախաձեռնութիւն մը։ Ան ըսաւ, որ եթէ Թուրքիա Կովկասեան նախաձեռնութիւնը չառաջարկեր, Վրաստան եւ Ռուսիա հայ-թրքական յարաբերութեանց խնդիրը պիտի ունենային։


Կրկին հիացա Էրդողանի գիտելիքներով.. ինչքան մեծ կարծիքի է իր մասին?.. ինքը կարծում է, թե թուրքական դիվանագիտությունը գործ ունի առաջին հանրապետության ներկայացուցիչների հետ?...  :Angry2:  Այս առումով պետք է, փաստորեն, Էրդողանին բացատրել Կովկասյան <<ընտանիք>> ստեղծելու նրա նախաձեռնության բլեֆ լինելու մասին

----------


## Ambrosine

> Միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները ակտիվորեն տարածում են Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև մոտակա օրերին կնքվելիք համաձայնությանը… Ըստ նրանց՝ այն կնքվելու է հետևյալ երեք հիմնական կետերի շուրջ.
> 
> Բացվում է սահմանը և հաստատվում են դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ:


Սուտ, չհավատաք... դեռ հյուպատոսական մակարդակի հարաբերությունների մասին չի խոսվում, ինչ մնաց թե դիվանագիտական




> Երկու երկրների կողմից ստեղծվում է հանձնաժողով, որը կուսումնասիրի երկրների միջև առկա խնդիրները:


Այդ հանձնաժողովը մեր պատմությունն է




> ԱՄՆ-ն այլևս հետ կկանգնի հրապարակային գործողություններից, որոնք վերաբերում են երկրների պատմական վեճերին:


Այս կետը միայն ժպիտ է առաջացնում.. էդ երբ է ԱՄՆ-ը միջամտել երկրների պատմական վեճերին?




> Ո՞ր կողմի դիվանագիտական հաղթանակն է սա:


Դեռ բանակցային գործընթացը սաղմնային փուլում է, ինչ հաղթանակի մասին է խոսքը? Իսկ եթե հաղթանակ էլ լինի, ապա կլինի ԱՄՆ-ի և Ռուսաստանի հաղթանակը.. հայերն ու թուրքերը շախմատի հերթական խաղաքարերն են

----------


## Հայկօ

*Խնդրում եմ ինձ կոկնրետ բացատրեք, թե ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը հայերիս ինչ ա տալու:* Իրոք՝ ստանդարտ բարոյական հաղթանակից էն կողմ ուրիշ բան չեմ տեսնում: Ինչ-որ մեկը վերադարձվելիք հողերի հույս ունի՞: Կամ նույնիսկ «նյութական փոխհատուցման» (աբսուրդ):

Համ էլ՝ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները թուրքերից ու հատկապես հայերից կախված չեն, այլ՝ այս աշխարհի խոշոր ձկներց: Ձեր կարծիքով՝ եթե հանկարծ մի օր Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայտարարի, թե մենք հետ ենք կանգնում մեր բոլոր պահանջներից, նրան ինչ-որ լսո՞ղ է լինելու: Ամերիկան դադարեցնելու՞ է  հայկական հարցը թուրքերի դեմը դնել: Եվրոպան դռները բացելու՞ է Թուրքիայի առաջ: Ոչ իհարկե: Ամերիկային ու Եվրոպային դագանակ ա պետք թուրքերի դեմ, ունեն: Իսկ դագանակի կարծիքը ոչ մեկ չի հարցնում. ցավում ա, չի ցավում...

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Խնդրում եմ ինձ կոկնրետ բացատրեք, թե ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը հայերիս ինչ ա տալու:* Իրոք՝ ստանդարտ բարոյական հաղթանակից էն կողմ ուրիշ բան չեմ տեսնում: Ինչ-որ մեկը վերադարձվելիք հողերի հույս ունի՞: Կամ նույնիսկ «նյութական փոխհատուցման» (աբսուրդ):
> 
> Համ էլ՝ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները թուրքերից ու հատկապես հայերից կախված չեն, այլ՝ այս աշխարհի խոշոր ձկներց: Ձեր կարծիքով՝ եթե հանկարծ մի օր Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայտարարի, թե մենք հետ ենք կանգնում մեր բոլոր պահանջներից, նրան ինչ-որ լսո՞ղ է լինելու: Ամերիկան դադարեցնելու՞ է  հայկական հարցը թուրքերի դեմը դնել: Եվրոպան դռները բացելու՞ է Թուրքիայի առաջ: Ոչ իհարկե: Ամերիկային ու Եվրոպային դագանակ ա պետք թուրքերի դեմ, ունեն: Իսկ դագանակի կարծիքը ոչ մեկ չի հարցնում. ցավում ա, չի ցավում...


Մեծ մասամբ ճիշտ ես ասում, հատկապես այն մասով, որ Ամերիկան  ու Եվրոպան Թուրքիայի դեմ ուրիշ փաթեթ կդնեն

Իսկ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչումից հետո մեր օգուտը որն է լինելու, հստակ ասել ոչ ոք դեռ չի կարող: Մի բան պարզ է, ճանաչվելու դեպքում, Թուրքիան կրելու է պատասխանատվություն, այ թե ինչպես է կրելու?, ինչից է զրկվելու?, ինչ է զիջելու?.... դա պարզ չի: Բայց եթե Թուրքիան մտավախություն չունենար, առաջինը ինքը կճանաչեր ու վերջ կտար քաշքշուկներին

Մի բան էլ ասեմ. Թուրքիան հենց ինքը ճանաչել է Ցեղասպանությունը՝ մահապատժի ենթարկելով Թալեաթին, Էնվերին ու մյուսներին, բայց այդքանը կարծես թե չի ուզում գիտակցել՝ փորձելով հիմնավորել, թե ինքը Օսմանյան կայսրության իրավահաջորդը չի

----------


## Norton

> Կրկին հիացա Էրդողանի գիտելիքներով.. ինչքան մեծ կարծիքի է իր մասին?.. ինքը կարծում է, թե թուրքական դիվանագիտությունը գործ ունի առաջին հանրապետության ներկայացուցիչների հետ?... Այս առումով պետք է, փաստորեն, Էրդողանին բացատրել Կովկասյան <<ընտանիք>> ստեղծելու նրա նախաձեռնության բլեֆ լինելու մասին


Որքան էլ զարմանում էս Աստղ ջան, այդպես էլ կա: Հայաստանի դիվանագիտությունը առաջին հանրապետությունից էն կողմ մեծ թռիչքներ չի ունեցել ու դեռ թուրքական դիավանգիտության առաջ շատ-շատ-շատ թույլա:



> Սուտ, չհավատաք... դեռ հյուպատոսական մակարդակի հարաբերությունների մասին չի խոսվում, ինչ մնաց թե դիվանագիտական


Աստղ ջան, պարտադիր չի նախ հյուպատոսական մակարդակի հարաբերություններ ստեղծել հետո դիվանագիտական: Կարծում եմ , եթե իրոք հարաբերություններ ստեղծվի նախ և առաջ կլինի դիվանագիտական, իսկ հետո նոր Ստամբուլում կբացվի հյուպատոսություն:



> Այս կետը միայն ժպիտ է առաջացնում.. էդ երբ է ԱՄՆ-ը միջամտել երկրների պատմական վեճերին?


Էս ամենայն հավանականությամբ վերաբերվումա, ԱՄՆ կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցին: 



> Դեռ բանակցային գործընթացը սաղմնային փուլում է, ինչ հաղթանակի մասին է խոսքը? Իսկ եթե հաղթանակ էլ լինի, ապա կլինի ԱՄՆ-ի և Ռուսաստանի հաղթանակը.. հայերն ու թուրքերը շախմատի հերթական խաղաքարերն են


Առաջին մասի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց այստեղ կարծում եմ չափից դուրս գերագնահատում էս ԱՄՆ-ՌԴ երկյակին ու չափից դուրս փոքրացնում Թուրքիայի դիվանագիտական ու քաղաքական ռեսուրսները: Իրականում Թուրքիան ավելին է քան երկու երկների ձեռքին խաղաքարտ լինելը, Թուրքիա շատ մեծ ու ինքնուրույն գործոն է ունի շատ հզոր դիվանագիտական պոտենցյալ:

----------


## Norton

> Խնդրում եմ ինձ կոկնրետ բացատրեք, թե ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը հայերիս ինչ ա տալու: Իրոք՝ ստանդարտ բարոյական հաղթանակից էն կողմ ուրիշ բան չեմ տեսնում: Ինչ-որ մեկը վերադարձվելիք հողերի հույս ունի՞: Կամ նույնիսկ «նյութական փոխհատուցման» (աբսուրդ):


Նախ ասեմ, որ մի անգամ նախկին նախագահ ՌՔ-ն հայտարարել էր, որ Թուրքիայի կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչման դեպքում Հայաստանը հետ կկանգնի բոլոր տեսակի տարածքային ու գումարային պահանջներից, սակայն դա մնաց անարձագանք, նաև այն պատճառով , որ ՌՔ-ն բլեֆ էր անում:
Իսկ փոխհատուցման պահով բացի այն , որ անհնարաէ պատկերացնենք մի պայծառ օր Թուրքիան վերադարձնում է Արևմտյան Հայաստանը: 2.5 մլն-անոց  Հայաստանին միանում է հսկա 25մլն քրդերով բնակեցված տարածք, Հայերը իրենց իսկ պետության մեջ դառնում էն ազգային փոքրամասնություն , սիկ Հայաստանի անունը դրվումա Քուրդիստան ու հարցը փակվումա:
Մի խոսքով ասածս ինչա տարածքային պահանջները չք, բայց նյութական փոխհատուցում հնարավորա, եթե իհարկե Թուրքիան ճանաչի, ինչին ես խիստ կասկածում եմ;

----------

Ambrosine (05.04.2009), dvgray (05.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որքան էլ զարմանում էս Աստղ ջան, այդպես էլ կա: Հայաստանի դիվանագիտությունը առաջին հանրապետությունից էն կողմ մեծ թռիչքներ չի ունեցել ու դեռ թուրքական դիավանգիտության առաջ շատ-շատ-շատ թույլա:


բայց փոխվել է մեր երկրի վիճակը: Առաջին հանրապետության շրջանում մենք միայնակ էինք, Թուրքիան ինչ ուզում էր, այն էլ անում էր: Խատիսյանի ստորագրած պարտավորագիրն էլ քեզ օրինակ




> Աստղ ջան, պարտադիր չի նախ հյուպատոսական մակարդակի հարաբերություններ ստեղծել հետո դիվանագիտական: Կարծում եմ , եթե իրոք հարաբերություններ ստեղծվի նախ և առաջ կլինի դիվանագիտական, իսկ հետո նոր Ստամբուլում կբացվի հյուպատոսություն:


կոնկրետ մեր երկրների պարագայում չեմ կարծում, որ սկզբից դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ կլինեն, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ, որ այդպես լինի: Պետք է լավ մշակված պրոպագանդա տանել, որ հասարակական կարծիքը մի քիչ ատելությունից, էմոցիոնալ դաշտից տեղափոխվի գործնական դաշտ




> Էս ամենայն հավանականությամբ վերաբերվումա, ԱՄՆ կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցին:


Բայց Անդո ջան, երբ ա ԱՄՆ-ը արել նման բան? Երբ է կոնկրետ ասել՝ ես եկել եմ հարթելու ձեր պատմական վեճերը? Չկա նման բան... Անգլիան, եթե կհիշես, ներքաշեց ԱՄՆ-ին Մերձավոր Արևելք. նույնիսկ առաջարկում էր Հայաստանի մանդատը

Դե հաշվի չառնենք մամուլի բարոյական, դեմոկրատական եզրույթները, թե պատմական վեճերը հարթելու համար...




> Առաջին մասի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց այստեղ կարծում եմ չափից դուրս գերագնահատում էս ԱՄՆ-ՌԴ երկյակին ու չափից դուրս փոքրացնում Թուրքիայի դիվանագիտական ու քաղաքական ռեսուրսները: Իրականում Թուրքիան ավելին է քան երկու երկների ձեռքին խաղաքարտ լինելը, Թուրքիա շատ մեծ ու ինքնուրույն գործոն է ունի շատ հզոր դիվանագիտական պոտենցյալ:


Թուրքիայի դիվանագիտական պոտենցիալի վրա չեմ կասկածում :Jpit:  ես կասեի՝ լավագույններից է աշխարհում նաև այսօր. սա է արևելյան դիվանագիտությունը իր բոլոր ատրիբուտներով: Բայց դու էլ թերագնահատում ես ՌԴ-ին ու ԱՄՆ-ին, որոնց էլ որ պատկանում է վերջնական խոսքը տարածաշրջանում

----------


## Norton

> բայց փոխվել է մեր երկրի վիճակը: Առաջին հանրապետության շրջանում մենք միայնակ էինք, Թուրքիան ինչ ուզում էր, այն էլ անում էր: Խատիսյանի ստորագրած պարտավորագիրն էլ քեզ օրինակ


Աստղ ջան, ես դիվանագիտության որակի մասին եմ ասում, Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը նայի ասեն վերջին 5-10 տարվա մեջ ու հետո նայի նոյն ժամանակահատվածու Թուրքիայի արտաքին քաղաքականությանը ու ամեն-ինչ պարզ կլինի:
Իսկ առաջին հանրապետությունը իսկապես ահավոր տարիներ էին ու ինչ-որ ետղ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ էլ կար այդ ժամանկվա դիավնագիտության թուլության համար, նախ երկիրը ծանր վիճակում էր, պատերազմի մեջ, նոր ցեղասպանույուն տեսած, քաղաքականությանմեջ լրիվ անփորձ, իսկ հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ իրավիճակա երկրում, բայց դիավնագիտությունը ոնց պլնդուզից ցած վիճակում էր , այնպես էլ մնացելա ՝ արձանագրելով մի թեթև աճ:



> կոնկրետ մեր երկրների պարագայում չեմ կարծում, որ սկզբից դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ կլինեն, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ, որ այդպես լինի: Պետք է լավ մշակված պրոպագանդա տանել, որ հասարակական կարծիքը մի քիչ ատելությունից, էմոցիոնալ դաշտից տեղափոխվի գործնական դաշտ


ընդհակառակը, աբյց կապրենք կտեսնեք:
Մախ ասեմ պրոպագանդայի կարիք իրականում այդքան էլ չկա, քանի որվերջին 10 տարվա ապաշնորհ քաղաքականությունը նրան հասցրեց, որ ժողովուրդը ցանկանումա սահմանի բացում՝հույս ունենալով կյանքի պայմանների բարելավման: Որպես դրան ապցույց վերջին հարցումները՝ օրիանկ թերթ.ամ ու ա1պլյուսում, մարդկանց 50 տոկոսից ավելը կողմ է սահմանների բացմանը առանց նախապայմանների:



> Բայց Անդո ջան, երբ ա ԱՄՆ-ը արել նման բան? Երբ է կոնկրետ ասել՝ ես եկել եմ հարթելու ձեր պատմական վեճերը? Չկա նման բան... Անգլիան, եթե կհիշես, ներքաշեց ԱՄՆ-ին Մերձավոր Արևելք. նույնիսկ առաջարկում էր Հայաստանի մանդատը
> 
> Դե հաշվի չառնենք մամուլի բարոյական, դեմոկրատական եզրույթները, թե պատմական վեճերը հարթելու համար...


Հարցը նրանում է, որ ամեն գրած պետք չի հասկանալ ուղղակի իմաստով: Պատմական վեճի լուծման օրիանկ կարող ենք դիտարկել Վիլսոնի գիծը, բայց էս դեպքում կարծում եմ ԱՄՆ ուզում է ասել, որ ինքը ձեռնպահ կմնա Հայկական հարցի ամեն տեսակ քննարկումներից կամ դրան անդրադարձից:



> Թուրքիայի դիվանագիտական պոտենցիալի վրա չեմ կասկածում ես կասեի՝ լավագույններից է աշխարհում նաև այսօր. սա է արևելյան դիվանագիտությունը իր բոլոր ատրիբուտներով: Բայց դու էլ թերագնահատում ես ՌԴ-ին ու ԱՄՆ-ին, որոնց էլ որ պատկանում է վերջնական խոսքը տարածաշրջանում


Ոչ ես կասեի ամեն մեկին իր առժանիքին համապատսխան եմ դասավորում: Ես չասեցի ԱՄՆ-ՌԴ դերը փոքրա՝ ասածս էնա որ Թուրքիան հասրակ խաղթուղթ չի իրենց ձեռքում, ինչպես օրինակ Հայաստանը կամ մնացած երկրները, այլ ռեալ գործոն, որի հետ հաշվի են նստում:
Իսկ Թուրքակն դիվանագիտությունը ցույց ա տվել, որ ցանկության դեպքում նույնիսկ աշխարհի հզորներին ա կարողանում ֆռռացնի իր շուրջ և ոչ թե հակառակը: :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ես դիվանագիտության որակի մասին եմ ասում, Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը նայի ասեն վերջին 5-10 տարվա մեջ ու հետո նայի նոյն ժամանակահատվածու Թուրքիայի արտաքին քաղաքականությանը ու ամեն-ինչ պարզ կլինի:
> Իսկ առաջին հանրապետությունը իսկապես ահավոր տարիներ էին ու ինչ-որ ետղ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ էլ կար այդ ժամանկվա դիավնագիտության թուլության համար, նախ երկիրը ծանր վիճակում էր, պատերազմի մեջ, նոր ցեղասպանույուն տեսած, քաղաքականությանմեջ լրիվ անփորձ, իսկ հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ իրավիճակա երկրում, բայց դիավնագիտությունը ոնց պլնդուզից ցած վիճակում էր , այնպես էլ մնացելա ՝ արձանագրելով մի թեթև աճ:


Անդո :Shout: 
դիվանագիտության ինչ որակի մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ, եթե երկիրդ ամուր հիմքերի վրա կանգնած չի? իմ ասածը էն էր, որ ոչ մեր կառավարությունն է այն ժամանակվա կառավարության անելանելի վիճակում, ոչ էլ ժողովուրդն է նույնը: ԱՅժմ մեզ ամեն ինչ չեն կարող պարտադրել




> ընդհակառակը, աբյց կապրենք կտեսնեք:
> Մախ ասեմ պրոպագանդայի կարիք իրականում այդքան էլ չկա, քանի որվերջին 10 տարվա ապաշնորհ քաղաքականությունը նրան հասցրեց, որ ժողովուրդը ցանկանումա սահմանի բացում՝հույս ունենալով կյանքի պայմանների բարելավման: Որպես դրան ապցույց վերջին հարցումները՝ օրիանկ թերթ.ամ ու ա1պլյուսում, մարդկանց 50 տոկոսից ավելը կողմ է սահմանների բացմանը առանց նախապայմանների:


Պրոպագանդայի մեեեեեեեեծ կարիք կա. ինտերնետի հարցումները դատարկ բան են, որովհետև օգտվել կարողանում են քչերը: Միայն պատկերացրու, որ մեր ուսանողների մեջ էլ կան կտրականապես դեմ տրամադրված անձինք: Նույնսիկ բանավեճ արեցինք անգլերենի ժամին, դասախոսիս թեթև ձեռքով հայտնվեցի *դեմ* թիմում :LOL: , բայց մեր թիմը հաղթեց: Հետո զարմանքով պարզեցի, որ մեր թիմի անդամներից մի քանիսը իրոք դեմ են սահմանի բացմանը, պետք է տեսնեիր, թե ինչեր էին ասում թուրքերին:
Մի ուրիշ դեպք. մեկն էլ ասեց, թե չի գնի թուրքական սնունդ, որովհետև վախենում է, որ թունավորված կլինի :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  եթե մեր մոտ են այդպես մտածում, ուրեմն հաշիվդ տես :Wink: 




> Հարցը նրանում է, որ ամեն գրած պետք չի հասկանալ ուղղակի իմաստով: Պատմական վեճի լուծման օրիանկ կարող ենք դիտարկել Վիլսոնի գիծը, բայց էս դեպքում կարծում եմ ԱՄՆ ուզում է ասել, որ ինքը ձեռնպահ կմնա Հայկական հարցի ամեն տեսակ քննարկումներից կամ դրան անդրադարձից:


բա ես էլ էդ չեմ ասում? :Wink:  ԱՄՆ-ը այժմ փորձում է ապահովել այն հիմքը, թե հայերն ու թուրքերը համաձայնության գալու եզրեր են գտել, պետք չի հարաբերությունները վատացնել, ու չիրականացնի խոստումը՝ ճանաչել Ցեղասպանությունը: էտօ ի յոժիկու պօնյատնօ :Wink: 




> Ոչ ես կասեի ամեն մեկին իր առժանիքին համապատսխան եմ դասավորում: Ես չասեցի ԱՄՆ-ՌԴ դերը փոքրա՝ ասածս էնա որ Թուրքիան հասրակ խաղթուղթ չի իրենց ձեռքում, ինչպես օրինակ Հայաստանը կամ մնացած երկրները, այլ ռեալ գործոն, որի հետ հաշվի են նստում:
> Իսկ Թուրքակն դիվանագիտությունը ցույց ա տվել, որ ցանկության դեպքում նույնիսկ աշխարհի հզորներին ա կարողանում ֆռռացնի իր շուրջ և ոչ թե հակառակը:


 :Think:  Թուրքիային ամեն դեպքում մեծ տեղ ես տալիս... ինքը հասրակ խաղաթուղթ չի, կարևոր է, բայց եթե կարևորության պահը վերցնենք, մենք էլ մեր կարևորությունը ունենք, ուրեմն մեզ էլ մեր արժանիքին համապատասխան դասավորի :Wink:

----------

dvgray (05.04.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Անդո
> դիվանագիտության ինչ որակի մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ, եթե երկիրդ ամուր հիմքերի վրա կանգնած չի? իմ ասածը էն էր, որ ոչ մեր կառավարությունն է այն ժամանակվա կառավարության անելանելի վիճակում, ոչ էլ ժողովուրդն է նույնը: ԱՅժմ մեզ ամեն ինչ չեն կարող պարտադրել


Լուրջ՞ :Smile:  Աստղ ջան, հիմա ՀՀ-ն արտաքին աշխարհից այնքան ա կախված, որ *գրեթե* ցանկացած բան Հայաստանին կարող են պարտադրել: Համենայն դեպս քո գրածից այնպես հասկացվեց, որ ՀՀ դիվանագիտությունը այնքան էլ վատ վիճակում չի, այնինչ իրականում վիճակը ողբալիա:



> Պրոպագանդայի մեեեեեեեեծ կարիք կա. ինտերնետի հարցումները դատարկ բան են, որովհետև օգտվել կարողանում են քչերը: Միայն պատկերացրու, որ մեր ուսանողների մեջ էլ կան կտրականապես դեմ տրամադրված անձինք: Նույնսիկ բանավեճ արեցինք անգլերենի ժամին, դասախոսիս թեթև ձեռքով հայտնվեցի դեմ թիմում, բայց մեր թիմը հաղթեց: Հետո զարմանքով պարզեցի, որ մեր թիմի անդամներից մի քանիսը իրոք դեմ են սահմանի բացմանը, պետք է տեսնեիր, թե ինչեր էին ասում թուրքերին:
> Մի ուրիշ դեպք. մեկն էլ ասեց, թե չի գնի թուրքական սնունդ, որովհետև վախենում է, որ թունավորված կլինի եթե մեր մոտ են այդպես մտածում, ուրեմն հաշիվդ տես


Աստղ ջան, կարծեմ պրոֆեսիոնալ հարցումներ էլ են անցկացվել արդյունքը նույնա, հետո հաշվի առ , որ ինտերնետից օգտվում է հասարակության գիտակից ու տրամբանող մասը:
Իսկ դասի ժամանակի խաղերին մի հավատա, մեր մոտ էլ են լինում դեբատներ ու շատ մարդիկ , որ դրանից առաջ կողմ էին , այդ պահերին հիշում են իրենց հայրենասիրական ճառեր, մանավանդ եթե հիշես ինչ ֆակուլտետում էս սովորում, մի բան հակա էս ասում հարյուր հոգի դեմքիդ ա թռնում, էդքանից հետո ես էլ կարողա նենց բաներ ասեմ մենակ իրանցից պրծնեմ: :Wink: 
Մի բան էլ , եթե նույն հարցումներում 50 տոկոսից ավելը կողմ էին արտահայտվում առանց նախապայմանների սահամնների բացմանը, ապա 30 տոկոսից կողմ էր բացմանը միայն ցեղասպանության ճանաչումից հետո՝ինչը փոքր թիվ չի:
Հա նաև թուրքական ապրանքների հետ հարցը շուտվանից կա ու աշտերն են դրանից խոսում , ի՞նչ կա զարմանալու: :Smile: 
Ու եթե եզրափակեմ, ես փակ հարցումներին ավելի եմ վստահում, քանի որ այնտեղ մարդիկ անկեղծ արտահայտում են իրենց տեսակետը, առանց վախելու , որ իրանց ապազգային տարր կհանեն կամ դեմքին կթռնեն, այդ նույն մարդը ռեալ  հարցման կամ քննարկան ժամանակ կարող է լրիվ ուրիշ տեսակետ արտահայտել: :Wink: 



> բա ես էլ էդ չեմ ասում? ԱՄՆ-ը այժմ փորձում է ապահովել այն հիմքը, թե հայերն ու թուրքերը համաձայնության գալու եզրեր են գտել, պետք չի հարաբերությունները վատացնել, ու չիրականացնի խոստումը՝ ճանաչել Ցեղասպանությունը: էտօ ի յոժիկու պօնյատնօ


Հա, բայց արի ենթատեքստից չկտրենք :Smile: 
Հրացը վերաբերվում էր պետությունների պատմական վեճերին ԱՄՆ չխառնվելուն: Ցեղասպանության հարցը հենց այդ պատմական վեճն է, որին  ԱՄՆ խառվում էր մինչ այդ, իսկ ես միայն ասում էի որ այդ կետի տակ միայն սա պետք ա հասկանալ: 
Իսկ հիմա բարձրացի կարդա դուինչ էր գրել: :Wink: 



> Թուրքիային ամեն դեպքում մեծ տեղ ես տալիս... ինքը հասրակ խաղաթուղթ չի, կարևոր է, բայց եթե կարևորության պահը վերցնենք, մենք էլ մեր կարևորությունը ունենք, ուրեմն մեզ էլ մեր արժանիքին համապատասխան դասավորի


Ոչ, ես Թուրքիային ԱՄՆ-ի հետ չեմ հավասարեցնում, բայց չեմ էլ համարում ԱՄՆ խամաճիկ:
Հայաստանը կարևոր է, սակայն տարբերությունը նարնում է կայանում, որ Թուրքիան կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ ինքնուրույն խաղեր տալ, իսկ Հայաստանը ոչ: Եթե նույնիսկ փորձի էլ կխձեն գլխին կասեն խելոք նստի տեղդ: :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լուրջ՞ Աստղ ջան, հիմա ՀՀ-ն արտաքին աշխարհից այնքան ա կախված, որ *գրեթե* ցանկացած բան Հայաստանին կարող են պարտադրել: Համենայն դեպս քո գրածից այնպես հասկացվեց, որ ՀՀ դիվանագիտությունը այնքան էլ վատ վիճակում չի, այնինչ իրականում վիճակը ողբալիա:


մի հատ էլ  :Shout:   :LOL: 
Անդո, նկատի ունեմ՝ թուրքերը չեն կարող ամեն ինչ պարտադրել.. ախր օրինակն էլ բերել եմ՝ Խատիսյանի ստորագրած պարտավորագիրը /Բաթում, հունիսի 3/




> Աստղ ջան, կարծեմ պրոֆեսիոնալ հարցումներ էլ են անցկացվել արդյունքը նույնա, հետո հաշվի առ , որ ինտերնետից օգտվում է հասարակության գիտակից ու տրամբանող մասը:
> Իսկ դասի ժամանակի խաղերին մի հավատա, մեր մոտ էլ են լինում դեբատներ ու շատ մարդիկ , որ դրանից առաջ կողմ էին , այդ պահերին հիշում են իրենց հայրենասիրական ճառեր, մանավանդ եթե հիշես ինչ ֆակուլտետում էս սովորում, մի բան հակա էս ասում հարյուր հոգի դեմքիդ ա թռնում, էդքանից հետո ես էլ կարողա նենց բաներ ասեմ մենակ իրանցից պրծնեմ:
> Մի բան էլ , եթե նույն հարցումներում 50 տոկոսից ավելը կողմ էին արտահայտվում առանց նախապայմանների սահամնների բացմանը, ապա 30 տոկոսից կողմ էր բացմանը միայն ցեղասպանության ճանաչումից հետո՝ինչը փոքր թիվ չի:
> Հա նաև թուրքական ապրանքների հետ հարցը շուտվանից կա ու աշտերն են դրանից խոսում , ի՞նչ կա զարմանալու:
> Ու եթե եզրափակեմ, ես փակ հարցումներին ավելի եմ վստահում, քանի որ այնտեղ մարդիկ անկեղծ արտահայտում են իրենց տեսակետը, առանց վախելու , որ իրանց ապազգային տարր կհանեն կամ դեմքին կթռնեն, այդ նույն մարդը ռեալ  հարցման կամ քննարկան ժամանակ կարող է լրիվ ուրիշ տեսակետ արտահայտել:


Չեմ մոռանում ֆակուլտետի գործոնը. բայց պարզել եմ իրենց դիրքորոշումը դեբատից հետո. այսինքն՝ ես կողմ եմ, բայց դեմ-ի կազմում եմ, լավ էլ համոզիչ փաստեր եմ բերում: Բայց մեր թիմում կան երեխեք, որոնք ոչ միայն դեբատի ժամանակ էին դեմ, այլև՝ իրականում, ու շատ խելացի երեխաներ :Sad:  Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ էմոցիոնալ դաշտից պիտի տեղափոխվենք գործնական դաշտ




> Հա, բայց արի ենթատեքստից չկտրենք
> Հրացը վերաբերվում էր պետությունների պատմական վեճերին ԱՄՆ չխառնվելուն: Ցեղասպանության հարցը հենց այդ պատմական վեճն է, որին  ԱՄՆ խառվում էր մինչ այդ, իսկ ես միայն ասում էի որ այդ կետի տակ միայն սա պետք ա հասկանալ: 
> Իսկ հիմա բարձրացի կարդա դուինչ էր գրել:


ենթատեքստը հետևյալն էր՝ ԱՄՆ-ը այլևս չի խառնվելու երկրների պատմական վեճերին, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ երբ է խառնվել: Երբեք. միայն բոցաշունչ հայտարարությունները չեն, երբեք ԱՄՆ-ը գործնական քայլի չի դիմել՝ պատմական արդարության համար. այսինքն՝ ոչ էլ միջամտել է: Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ գրել՝ Ռուսաստանը չխառնվի, քան թե ԱՄՆ-ը: Այդ դեպքում ինչ-որ տեղ կարելի էր հասկանալ. Ռուսաստանը մեկ անգամ չի, որ թուրքերին պարտության է մատնել ու հայերին ազատագրվելու հույսեր ներշնչել :Wink: 




> Ոչ, ես Թուրքիային ԱՄՆ-ի հետ չեմ հավասարեցնում, բայց չեմ էլ համարում ԱՄՆ խամաճիկ:
> Հայաստանը կարևոր է, սակայն տարբերությունը նարնում է կայանում, որ Թուրքիան կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ ինքնուրույն խաղեր տալ, իսկ Հայաստանը ոչ: Եթե նույնիսկ փորձի էլ կխձեն գլխին կասեն խելոք նստի տեղդ:


Բայց մի բան մոռանում ես.. ԱՄՆ-Ռուսաստան հակամարտությունը: Հայաստանին ասել՝ նստիր տեղդ, նշանակում է Ռուսաստանին ասել նստիր տեղդ, ինչը հիմա այդքան էլ իրատեսական չէ: Միայն Ռուսաստանը այսօրվա դրությամբ կարող է Հայաստանին ասել՝ ինչ անի: Իսկ մնացած դեպքերը կլինեն Ռուսաստանի թողտվությամբ

Թուրքիան, համաձայն եմ, նրանով է ուժեղ, որ կոնկրետ ոչ մեկի ազդեցությանն էլ չի ենթարկվում: Ճիշտ է, կախվածությունը շատ մեծ է Արևմուտքից, բայց երբեմն իր կամքն էլ է թելադրում, իսկ ՀՀ-ն ամբողջովին ՌԴ գաղութ է

----------


## Norton

> մի հատ էլ
> Անդո, նկատի ունեմ՝ թուրքերը չեն կարող ամեն ինչ պարտադրել.. ախր օրինակն էլ բերել եմ՝ Խատիսյանի ստորագրած պարտավորագիրը /Բաթում, հունիսի 3/


Այ հիմա ես :Shout: 
Աստղ ցույց տուր որտեղ եմ ես գրել ,որ թուրքերը կարող են ամեն ինչ պարտադրել :Shok: 



> ենթատեքստը հետևյալն էր՝ ԱՄՆ-ը այլևս չի խառնվելու երկրների պատմական վեճերին, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ երբ է խառնվել: Երբեք. միայն բոցաշունչ հայտարարությունները չեն, երբեք ԱՄՆ-ը գործնական քայլի չի դիմել՝ պատմական արդարության համար. այսինքն՝ ոչ էլ միջամտել է: Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ գրել՝ Ռուսաստանը չխառնվի, քան թե ԱՄՆ-ը: Այդ դեպքում ինչ-որ տեղ կարելի էր հասկանալ. Ռուսաստանը մեկ անգամ չի, որ թուրքերին պարտության է մատնել ու հայերին ազատագրվելու հույսեր ներշնչել


Հա Աստղ ջան, իսկ ով ասեց որ ԱՄՆ-ն տառապումա հայկական հարցը լուծելու համար: :Shok: 
Դա Թուրքիայի վրա ազդելու լծակներից մեկնա միայն:



> Թուրքիան, համաձայն եմ, նրանով է ուժեղ, որ կոնկրետ ոչ մեկի ազդեցությանն էլ չի ենթարկվում: Ճիշտ է, կախվածությունը շատ մեծ է Արևմուտքից, բայց երբեմն իր կամքն էլ է թելադրում, իսկ ՀՀ-ն ամբողջովին ՌԴ գաղութ է


Իսկ ինչ տարբերություն ով է գլխիտ խփում, իրավիճակը լրիվ նույնն է: Թուրքիային կախվածությունը այնքան մեծ է արևմուտից, որ աենք ԱՄՆ ռազմանավերը չէր թողնում անցնել Բոսֆոր ու Դարդանել նեղուցներով: վրաց-օսական հակամարտության ժամանակ: :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այ հիմա ես
> Աստղ ցույց տուր որտեղ եմ ես գրել ,որ թուրքերը կարող են ամեն ինչ պարտադրել
> 
> Հա Աստղ ջան, իսկ ով ասեց որ ԱՄՆ-ն տառապումա հայկական հարցը լուծելու համար:
> Դա Թուրքիայի վրա ազդելու լծակներից մեկնա միայն:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ տարբերություն ով է գլխիտ խփում, իրավիճակը լրիվ նույնն է: Թուրքիային կախվածությունը այնքան մեծ է արևմուտից, որ աենք ԱՄՆ ռազմանավերը չէր թողնում անցնել Բոսֆոր ու Դարդանել նեղուցներով: վրաց-օսական հակամարտության ժամանակ:


մի հատ էլ ընդհանուր  :Shout: 
նույն բանն ենք ասում՝ տարբեր լեզուներով  :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ու ամենահետաքրքիրն էնա, որ էդ մարդիկ հետո ժամերով խոսում են նժդեհյան գաղափարախոսությունից ու հայրենասիրական ճառեր արտասանում, իսկ մյուս կողմից մեր նախկին նախագահ Ռ.Ք.-ի ասած քիրվայություն են անում թուրքերի հետ:


Ես մի բան գիտեմ: Թուրքերին ոչ մի զիջում չի կարելի անել: Դարերով զիջել ենք, հարմարվել ենք, իսկ դրանք զիջումը ոչ թե մեծահոգություն են համարում այլ թուլություն: Դրա համար, ես ընդունում եմ միայն ու միայն կոշտ ու հստակ դիրքորոշումը թուրքերի հետ հարաբերություններում, լինեն մեր արևմտյան թուրքերը, թե արևելյան: Արևմտյան թուրքերը պետք է հստակ գիտակցեն, որ ցեղասպանությունը մեր համար առևտրի ու քննարկման առարկա չի, այլ մի ողբերգություն, որի նմանը մեր ազգը չի տեսել ու չենք թույլ տա որ տեսնի: Իսկ արևելյան թուրքերը ու նրանց սատարող մինսկիխմբյան կառույցները, որոնք էնքան մեզ համոզում են զիջումների գնալ, պտի գիտակցեն, որ մենք արդեն զիջում արել ենք: Արել ենք էնքանով, որ Գանձակը, Շահումյանի շրջանը ու Նախիջևանը մնացել ա էդ շների ձեռքին: Կարծում եմ, ամեն հայ պտի էսքանը գիտակցի ու առաջնորդվի էս սկզբունքներով, իսկ եթե իշխանությունները էս սկզբունքներից դուրս ինչ-որ խաղեր են տալիս, նրանցից ազատվելը շատ բնականորեն տեղի կունենա: Հուսով եմ նման հիմարություն չեն անի:

----------


## lav tgha

Ես համաձայն եմ, թուրքերի հետ պէտք է կոշտ վարւել, մէկա, թուրքը մնում է թուրք, ու արիք չմոռանանք թէ ինչ կատարւեց 1915-1923 թւերին, եւ երկրորդ հերթին խօսքը որ սահմաների բացման մասին է, չէ որ մինչ օրս էլ դեռ պաշտօնական սահմաններ գոյութիւն չունենն, նկատի առնելով վիլսոնեան գծած սահմաները,  ինչ փոխզիճումների մասին է խօսքը, պէտք է յիշեցնել մեր Նժդէհականերին, հենց Նժդէհի խօսքերից, 
«Եղի՛ր բացարձակ ...
Եւ ո՛չ մի զիջում: Յանցանք է չիջելը: Զիջել` նշանակում է թույլ լինել, ամօթալի պարտութիւն կրել...
Այսպէս է պատգամում իմ մարգարէն իր աստուածաշունչ խօսքը եւ հօգիս` նրա հրեղէն պատգամներին գերի, վեհօրէն իր թեւերն է պարզում ...»

----------

Արիացի (06.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս ինչ մի խորացել եք խորացել, թուրքերի հետ այսպես է պետք, այնպես է պետք… տո մեզ հարցնողն արդեն էլ ով է։ Ո՞վ ունենք, որ մեր ձայնն է ներկայացնում միջազգային բլա բլա բլա, կա՞ այդպիսի մարդ։ Հիմա օրինակի համար եթե Ռուսատանին պետք է Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը բացվի, որ արդեն իր սեփական երկաթուղիները աշխատեն, տրանզիտ գոտի ստեղծի, ապա Թուրքիայի սահմանը կբացվի, ի՞նչ ցեղասպանություն, ի՞նչ հայկական հարց, ի՞նչ ծակ մեշոկ։ Մի հատ նայեք, թե Թուրքիայում որ քննարկում են անում, մեզ հարցնող եղե՞լ է։ Սերոժին բառացիորեն ասել են. «աբեր, սկզբուքորեն կարող ես գալ, որ գաս չես խանգարի»։

----------

Elmo (06.04.2009), Norton (06.04.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Էս ինչ մի խորացել եք խորացել, թուրքերի հետ այսպես է պետք, այնպես է պետք… տո մեզ հարցնողն արդեն էլ ով է։ Ո՞վ ունենք, որ մեր ձայնն է ներկայացնում միջազգային բլա բլա բլա, կա՞ այդպիսի մարդ։ Հիմա օրինակի համար եթե Ռուսատանին պետք է Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը բացվի, որ արդեն իր սեփական երկաթուղիները աշխատեն, տրանզիտ գոտի ստեղծի, ապա Թուրքիայի սահմանը կբացվի, ի՞նչ ցեղասպանություն, ի՞նչ հայկական հարց, ի՞նչ ծակ մեշոկ։ Մի հատ նայեք, թե Թուրքիայում որ քննարկում են անում, մեզ հարցնող եղե՞լ է։ Սերոժին բառացիորեն ասել են. «աբեր, սկզբուքորեն կարող ես գալ, որ գաս չես խանգարի»։


Աբեր, դու չափազանցեցնում ես, ու վիճակը քո նկարագրած ձևով չի:

----------


## may

ԱՄՆ Նախագահ Բարաք Օբաման Թուրքիայի նախագահ Աբդուլահ Գյուլի հետ հանդիպումից հետո կազմակերպած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ պատասխանելով Chicago Tribune ամսագրի լրագրողի այն հարցին, թե փոխել է արդլո՞ք վերջինս իր դիրքորոշումը`1915 թ-ի Օսմանյան Թուրքիայում հայերի ջարդերը ցեղասպանություն որակելու հետ կապված, պատասխանել է. 
«Չէի ուզենա նմանատիպ հարցում հիմնվել իմ անձնական կարծիքի վրա, որն անփոփոխ է մնացել, այնուամենայնիվ տրամադրված եմ քայլեր ձեռնարկել խթանելու հայ- թուրքական ընթացիկ երկխոսությանը», - նշել է Օբաման:

Պանորամա.ամ

----------


## Արիացի

> ԱՄՆ Նախագահ Բարաք Օբաման Թուրքիայի նախագահ Աբդուլահ Գյուլի հետ հանդիպումից հետո կազմակերպած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ պատասխանելով Chicago Tribune ամսագրի լրագրողի այն հարցին, թե փոխել է արդլո՞ք վերջինս իր դիրքորոշումը`1915 թ-ի Օսմանյան Թուրքիայում հայերի ջարդերը ցեղասպանություն որակելու հետ կապված, պատասխանել է. 
> «Չէի ուզենա նմանատիպ հարցում հիմնվել իմ անձնական կարծիքի վրա, որն անփոփոխ է մնացել, այնուամենայնիվ տրամադրված եմ քայլեր ձեռնարկել խթանելու հայ- թուրքական ընթացիկ երկխոսությանը», - նշել է Օբաման:
> 
> Պանորամա.ամ


Էս անուղղակի ձևով ասեց, որ մտքում ընդունում ա, բայց բարձրաձայն չի արտահայտվի:  :Angry2: 
Մեկ ա վաղ թե ուշ ընդունելու են:

----------


## Norton

> Էս անուղղակի ձևով ասեց, որ մտքում ընդունում ա, բայց բարձրաձայն չի արտահայտվի:
> Մեկ ա վաղ թե ուշ ընդունելու են:


Հենս սկզբից էլ պարզ էր, որ չի արտասանելու, ինչ կա զարմանլու:
Կարաք բացատրեք ԱՄՆ-ի ճանաչելը ինչա տալու, որ սենց կպած դրան ք սպասում:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հենս սկզբից էլ պարզ էր, որ չի արտասանելու, ինչ կա զարմանլու:
> Կարաք բացատրեք ԱՄՆ-ի ճանաչելը ինչա տալու, որ սենց կպած դրան ք սպասում:


Սկզբից պարզ չէր, բայց հիմա արդեն պարզ ա: Ես դրանց ...
Նորտոն ջան, հավատա, տալու ա: Դրան հաջորդելու են մի քանի անդառնալի պրոցեսներ, սկսած նյութական փոխհատուցումից, վերջացրած հողերի վերադարձումով: Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ չվերադարձնեն էլ, մենք կունենանք պատճառ ու արդարացում այդ հողերը ուժով հետ բերելու, ու երբ պատերազմով հետ վերցնենք, մեզ ոչ մեկը իրավունք չի ունենա ագրեսոր անվանել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես համաձայն եմ, թուրքերի հետ պէտք է կոշտ վարւել, մէկա, թուրքը մնում է թուրք, ու արիք չմոռանանք թէ ինչ կատարւեց 1915-1923 թւերին, եւ երկրորդ հերթին խօսքը որ սահմաների բացման մասին է, չէ որ մինչ օրս էլ դեռ պաշտօնական սահմաններ գոյութիւն չունենն, նկատի առնելով վիլսոնեան գծած սահմաները,  ինչ փոխզիճումների մասին է խօսքը, պէտք է յիշեցնել մեր Նժդէհականերին, հենց Նժդէհի խօսքերից, 
> «Եղի՛ր բացարձակ ...
> Եւ ո՛չ մի զիջում: Յանցանք է չիջելը: Զիջել` նշանակում է թույլ լինել, ամօթալի պարտութիւն կրել...
> Այսպէս է պատգամում իմ մարգարէն իր աստուածաշունչ խօսքը եւ հօգիս` նրա հրեղէն պատգամներին գերի, վեհօրէն իր թեւերն է պարզում ...»


lav tgha ջան, թուրքը մնում է թուրք, թե դառնում է աթաթուրք /կատակ/, դա կարևոր չէ, գլխավորը այն է, որ նրանք մեր հարևաններն են, և մի օր մենք պետք է հարաբերություններ հաստատենք նրանց հետ, քանի որ սահմանի փակ լինելը ծանր է անդրադառնում մեր հատկապես տնտեսության վրա:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նժդեհյան խոսքերին, ապա քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ... չի կարելի զիջել, բայց ոչ ոք էլ չի պատրաստվում զիջել: Հայկական կողմը կհամաձայնվի միայն *փոխ*զիջման, իսկ քանի որ ադրբեջանցիների կողմից միայն օդային ինչ-որ խոստումներ են, դրա համար էլ հայկական կողմը իր հերթին բանակցային գործընթացը տապալում է:

Իհարկե ամեն ինչ կփոխվի, եթե բացահայտորեն մեր գործերին խառնվեն տերությունները... այդ դեպքում կանենք այն, ինչ իրենք կասեն

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հենս սկզբից էլ պարզ էր, որ չի արտասանելու, ինչ կա զարմանլու:
> Կարաք բացատրեք ԱՄՆ-ի ճանաչելը ինչա տալու, որ սենց կպած դրան ք սպասում:


Անդո ջան, եթե ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն չհաջորդեր ճանաչմանը, թուրքերը վաղուց ճանաչած կլինեին

հիմա ասեմ խնդիրը որն է. խնդիրը նրանում է, որ իրենք իրենց չեն ճանաչում Օսմանյան կայսրության իրավահաջորդ, բայց դե հո իրենց ճանաչելով չի: Որոշ փաստաթղթեր կան, ըստ որոնց, Թուրքիան ճանաչվել է իրավահաջորդ և պարտավորվել մարել կայսրության պարտքերը եվրոպական երկրներին: Այսինքն՝ մեզ պետք է միջազգային ասպարեզում ինչ-որ դիրքի հասնել, ինչ-որ լծակ ունենալ, ու մեր իրավաբանները, միջազգայնագետները... կհասնեն այս հարցի լուծմանը:

----------

Արիացի (06.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սկզբից պարզ չէր, բայց հիմա արդեն պարզ ա: Ես դրանց ...
> Նորտոն ջան, հավատա, տալու ա: Դրան հաջորդելու են մի քանի անդառնալի պրոցեսներ, սկսած նյութական փոխհատուցումից, վերջացրած հողերի վերադարձումով: Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ չվերադարձնեն էլ, մենք կունենանք պատճառ ու արդարացում այդ հողերը ուժով հետ բերելու, ու երբ պատերազմով հետ վերցնենք, մեզ ոչ մեկը իրավունք չի ունենա ագրեսոր անվանել:


Արիացի ջան, ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից Ցեղասպանության ճանաչելը չի բխում իր իսկ ազգային շահերից

----------


## Norton

> Սկզբից պարզ չէր, բայց հիմա արդեն պարզ ա: Ես դրանց ...
> Նորտոն ջան, հավատա, տալու ա: Դրան հաջորդելու են մի քանի անդառնալի պրոցեսներ, սկսած նյութական փոխհատուցումից, վերջացրած հողերի վերադարձումով: Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ չվերադարձնեն էլ, մենք կունենանք պատճառ ու արդարացում այդ հողերը ուժով հետ բերելու, ու երբ պատերազմով հետ վերցնենք, մեզ ոչ մեկը իրավունք չի ունենա ագրեսոր անվանել:


Նախ պարզ չէր քեզ համար, իմ համար պարզ էր :Smile: 
Այսինք ուզում էս ասես ԱՄՆ-ի ընդունումը կբերի անդառնալի փոփխությունների կամ տարածքների  վերադարձի՞ :Shok: 
վեկ ժիվի վեկ ուչիս:
Ինձ համար թքած ԱՄՆ կընդունի թե չէ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից Ցեղասպանության ճանաչելը չի բխում իր իսկ ազգային շահերից


Գիտեմ ու դա տխուր ա  :Sad: 
Դրա համար, պետք ա ԱՄՆ-ի Հայերը հասնեն էն ուժի ու հզորության, որ ստիպեն դա անել: Պետք ա մեր սփյուռքահայությունը այնքան հզոր լինի ու այնքան լծակներ ունենա, որ ամերիկոսները հասկանան, որ չընդունելն էլ արդեն իրանց շահերից չի բխում:
Ես դրանց ...  :Angry2:

----------


## Արիացի

> Նախ պարզ չէր քեզ համար, իմ համար պարզ էր
> Այսինք ուզում էս ասես ԱՄՆ-ի ընդունումը կբերի անդառնալի փոփխությունների կամ տարածքների  վերադարձի՞
> վեկ ժիվի վեկ ուչիս:
> Ինձ համար թքած ԱՄՆ կընդունի թե չէ:


Նորթոն, իմ համար էլ բարոյական առումով թքած, թե ով կընդունի ով ոչ: Բայց որ դրան հետևելու են մի շարք պրոցեսներ, դա ակնհայտ ա: Աստղը լավ ասեց: Եթե ոչ մի նման բան չլիներ, շուտվանից ընդունած կլինեին:
Բայց քանի-որ քաղաքականության մեջ բարոյականություն չկա, ապա միակ ձևը` հասնել ուժի ու ստիպել, որ ճանաչեն, ինչպես հրեաներն արեցին: Իսկ դա ես համոզված եմ, որ կլինի: Դեռևս չեմ կորցրել հույսս Վանա լճում լողալու:  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Անդո ջան, եթե ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն չհաջորդեր ճանաչմանը, թուրքերը վաղուց ճանաչած կլինեին


Աստղ :Shout:  մի ահտ ուշադիր կարդա էլի պատասխանելուց առաջ, ես ԱՄՆ ճանաչման մասին եմ ասում , դու թուրքիայի ճանաչման մասին պատասխանում :Pardon:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գիտեմ ու դա տխուր ա 
> Դրա համար, պետք ա ԱՄՆ-ի Հայերը հասնեն էն ուժի ու հզորության, որ ստիպեն դա անել: Պետք ա մեր սփյուռքահայությունը այնքան հզոր լինի ու այնքան լծակներ ունենա, որ ամերիկոսները հասկանան, որ չընդունելն էլ արդեն իրանց շահերից չի բխում:
> Ես դրանց ...


Արիացի ջան, ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից ճանաչելը իհարկե մեծ նշանակություն ունի, բայց ազգովի մեր ուշադրությունը բևեռել այդ գործի վրա էլ պետք չի: Մենք պետք է նախ պետություն ձևավորենք, պետք որպես ազգ կայանանք, որ նոր ինչ-որ մեկից ինչ-որ բան պահանջենք: Մենք պետք է նախ և առաջ պահենք այն, ինչ ունենք

----------


## Արիացի

> Աստղ մի ահտ ուշադիր կարդա էլի պատասխանելուց առաջ, ես ԱՄՆ ճանաչման մասին եմ ասում , դու թուրքիայի ճանաչման մասին պատասխանում


Որ ԱՄՆ-ն ընդունի Թուրքիան էլ կընդունի:

----------


## Norton

> Նորթոն, իմ համար էլ բարոյական առումով թքած, թե ով կընդունի ով ոչ: Բայց որ դրան հետևելու են մի շարք պրոցեսներ, դա ակնհայտ ա: Աստղը լավ ասեց: Եթե ոչ մի նման բան չլիներ, շուտվանից ընդունած կլինեին:
> Բայց քանի-որ քաղաքականության մեջ բարոյականություն չկա, ապա միակ ձևը` հասնել ուժի ու ստիպել, որ ճանաչեն, ինչպես հրեաներն արեցին: Իսկ դա ես համոզված եմ, որ կլինի: Դեռևս չեմ կորցրել հույսս Վանա լճում լողալու:


Արիացի ջան , էս երկրի երեսին մի ընդհամենը 1 պետություն կա , որի ճանաչումը կբերի անդառնալի հետևանքների՝ դա *Թուրքիանա*, իսկ ԱՄՆ ճանաչումը ոչ մի բան էլ չի տա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից ճանաչելը իհարկե մեծ նշանակություն ունի, բայց ազգովի մեր ուշադրությունը բևեռել այդ գործի վրա էլ պետք չի: Մենք պետք է նախ պետություն ձևավորենք, պետք որպես ազգ կայանանք, որ նոր ինչ-որ մեկից ինչ-որ բան պահանջենք: Մենք պետք է նախ և առաջ պահենք այն, ինչ ունենք


Ճիշտ ես:  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ մի ահտ ուշադիր կարդա էլի պատասխանելուց առաջ, ես ԱՄՆ ճանաչման մասին եմ ասում , դու թուրքիայի ճանաչման մասին պատասխանում


պարզ ա :Jpit: 
ուշադիր չէի եղել

----------


## Norton

> Որ ԱՄՆ-ն ընդունի Թուրքիան էլ կընդունի:


 Լավ էլի :LOL: 
Մի քիչ խորը մտածեք ուզումա ամբողջ աշխարհի պետությունները ճանաչեն , Թուրքիան* չի* ճանաչի, քանի դեռ Հայաստանից *հավաստիավումներ չստանա*, որ տարածքային պահանջներ չի դնելու իր առջև:

----------

Ambrosine (06.04.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Որ ԱՄՆ-ն ընդունի Թուրքիան էլ կընդունի


Իմիջայլոց հրեաների հետ համեմատելը շատ սխալա, նրանք տարածքային վեճեր չունեին, իսկ Վանա լճում կարող է և լողանաս՝ հաջորդ կյանքում: :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Եթե ԱՄՆ-ը երես թեքի Թուրքիայից /ինչը այդքան էլ հավանական չի/, Թուրքիան կգտնի դաշնակիցներ: Մի մոռացեք ԱՄՆ-Ռուսաստան հակամարտության մասին. միգուցե Ռուսաստանը ու Թուրքիան գնան մերձեցման՝ ընդդեմ ԱՄՆ-ի: Իսկ այդ դեպքում հավատացած եղեք, որ Ռուսաստանը չի էլ հիշի ինչ-որ ՀՀ-ի մասին

Արիացի ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, քաղաքականությունը կապ չունի բարոյականության հետ, հենց դա չենք գիտակցել, որ այս օրին ենք

----------


## Արիացի

> Լավ էլի
> Մի քիչ խորը մտածեք ուզումա ամբողջ աշխարհի պետությունները ճանաչեն , Թուրքիան* չի* ճանաչի, քանի դեռ Հայաստանից *հավաստիավումներ չստանա*, որ տարածքային պահանջներ չի դնելու իր առջև:


Տարածքային պահանջներ մենք դնելու ենք: Բայց նորից եմ ասում, նույնիսկ եթե Թուրքիան չճանաչի, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը ճանաչի, մենք կարող ենք այդ տարածքները ուժով հետ ստանալ ու այդ դեպքում մեզ ԱՄՆ-ը, Ռուսաստանը ու ԵԽ-ն ագրեսոր չեն կարա անվանել, քանի որ մենք մեր պատմական հողերն ենք հետ վերցնում: Ու բացի այդ ԱՄՆ-ի դիրքորոշումը Թուրքիայի հանդեպ կփոխվի, քանի որ հաշվի կառնվի այն, որ այդ պետությունը ժամանակին ցեղասպանություն ա գործել: Ու արդյունքում Թուրքիան այլևս այդքան ուժ չի ունենան, ինչքան հիմա ունի:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, քաղաքականությունը կապ չունի բարոյականության հետ, հենց դա չենք գիտակցել, որ այս օրին ենք


Ցավոք սրտի ճիշտ ես: Ու դրա համար պետք ա մի կողմ դնել բարոյական քարոզները ու ուժ ձեռք բերել: Էս աշխարհում մենակ ուժով կարելի ա հարց լուծել:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իմիջայլոց հրեաների հետ համեմատելը շատ սխալա, նրանք տարածքային վեճեր չունեին, իսկ Վանա լճում կարող է և լողանաս՝ հաջորդ կյանքում:


Հույս ունեմ այս կյանքում կհասցնեմ:  :Smile: 
Ես մի քիչ անիրական բաներ եմ մտածում, բայց հավատացի Նորթոն եղբայր, եթե մի քիչ համախմբված լինենք ամբողջ աշխարհին ծնկի կբերենք: Ես հավատացած եմ, որ մենք այդ պոտենցիալը ունենք:

----------


## Norton

> Տարածքային պահանջներ մենք դնելու ենք: Բայց նորից եմ ասում, նույնիսկ եթե Թուրքիան չճանաչի, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը ճանաչի, մենք կարող ենք այդ տարածքները ուժով հետ ստանալ ու այդ դեպքում մեզ ԱՄՆ-ը, Ռուսաստանը ու ԵԽ-ն ագրեսոր չեն կարա անվանել, քանի որ մենք մեր պատմական հողերն ենք հետ վերցնում: Ու բացի այդ ԱՄՆ-ի դիրքորոշումը Թուրքիայի հանդեպ կփոխվի, քանի որ հաշվի կառնվի այն, որ այդ պետությունը ժամանակին ցեղասպանություն ա գործել: Ու արդյունքում Թուրքիան այլևս այդքան ուժ չի ունենան, ինչքան հիմա ունի:


Wow ես հիացած եմ :LOL:  չկարծես ծաղրական, բայցշատ թույլ վերկլուծությունա:
ԱՄՆ ագրեսոր կհամարի նրան, ով էտ պահին իրեն  ձեռնտու կլինի:
Նախ պետքա մի քիչ նաև Թուրքիական պետությունը ուսումնասիրես, որ սենց պատասխանատու հայտարարություններ անես, ինձ հետաքրքիրա 3 մլնոց Հայաստանը 25 մլն-անոց քրդաբնակների բերանը ոնց պահելու:

----------


## Norton

> Հույս ունեմ այս կյանքում կհասցնեմ:
> Ես մի քիչ անիրական բաներ եմ մտածում, բայց հավատացի Նորթոն եղբայր, եթե մի քիչ համախմբված լինենք ամբողջ աշխարհին ծնկի կբերենք: Ես հավատացած եմ, որ մենք այդ պոտենցիալը ունենք:


 Գոնե ինձ պետք ա էդ չասեիր, Ես համոզված եմ , որ ցանկության դեպքում Հայաստանը մեծ բաների կարող է հասնել, նբայց մյուս կողմից նաև տեսնում եմ, ոնցա երկիրը դատարկվում ու անդունդը գլորվում ՝ ակամայից սկսում եմ ավելի ռեալ բաներից մասին մտծել, օրինակ հայերի համար արժանապատիվ կյանք իրենց հայրենիքում:

----------


## Արիացի

> Wow ես հիացած եմ չկարծես ծաղրական, բայցշատ թույլ վերկլուծությունա:
> ԱՄՆ ագրեսոր կհամարի նրան, ով էտ պահին իրեն  ձեռնտու կլինի:
> Նախ պետքա մի քիչ նաև Թուրքիական պետությունը ուսումնասիրես, որ սենց պատասխանատու հայտարարություններ անես, ինձ հետաքրքիրա 3 մլնոց Հայաստանը 25 մլն-անոց քրդաբնակների բերանը ոնց պահելու:


Դե հա Նորթոն ես հասկանում եմ: Դրա համար ասում եմ, ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչվելու ա միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ մենք այդքան ուժ ունենանք, այլ ոչ թե երբ ԱՄՆ-ի խիղճը վերականգնվի: Իսկ երբ մենք այդքան ուժ ունենանք, Թուրքիային էլ, քրդերին էլ, սաղի հարցերն էլ կլուծենք:

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ երբ մենք այդքան ուժ ունենանք, Թուրքիային էլ, քրդերին էլ, սաղի հարցերն էլ կլուծենք:


Կոտորելով՞, վատ տարբերակ չի գիտես :Think:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ? ) Էս արդեն Թուրքիան եք գրավում?  :LOL: 
Ցեղասպանության ժամանակ Արևմտյան Հայաստանի մեծ մասը Թուրքիայի տիրապետության տակ չէր?

----------


## Norton

> Ժողովուրդ? ) Էս արդեն Թուրքիան եք գրավում?
> Ցեղասպանության ժամանակ Արևմտյան Հայաստանի մեծ մասը Թուրքիայի տիրապետության տակ չէր?


Փաստորենը դու էլ հումորը չհասկացար :Think:

----------


## ministr

Գրավելու հումորը?  :Smile:  Ինչի չէ որ?  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Միայն մեր ուժերով մենք կկարողանաք ետ բերել մեր հողերը...Այսօր դեռ պատրաստ չենք, նույնիսկ պատրաստ չենք պահել այն, երբ Թուրքիան նվիրի այն մեզ...

----------


## Norton

> Միայն մեր ուժերով մենք կկարողանաք ետ բերել մեր հողերը...Այսօր դեռ պատրաստ չենք, նույնիսկ պատրաստ չենք պահել այն, երբ Թուրքիան նվիրի այն մեզ...


2 մասը ապրիս, բայց մինչ գրավելը արի նորմալ երկիր կառուցի, որ քո սեփական քաղաքացին, իր երկրում արժանապատիվ կյանքով ապրի:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ հարցիս չպատասխանեցիք.. Ցեղասպանության ժամանակ էդ հողերը Թուրքիակի տիրապետության տակ չեն եղել?

----------


## Norton

> Ժողովուրդ հարցիս չպատասխանեցիք.. Ցեղասպանության ժամանակ էդ հողերը Թուրքիակի տիրապետության տակ չեն եղել?


Պարզա, որ իր տերապետության տակ էր:

----------


## ministr

Բա էլ ինչ հողերի վերադարձ ենք ուզում? Սևրի պայմանագրի?

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Բա էլ ինչ հողերի վերադարձ ենք ուզում? Սևրի պայմանագրի?


Ազգային գետնի վրայ. Պատմական Հայրենիքի վերադարձ:
Անհատական գետնի վրայ. օսմանեան կայսրութեան քաղաքացի հայերի անշարժ գոյքի. կալուածների վերադարձ: Թուրքերն ասում են՝ թուագրուել է գաղթի հանուած հայերի ունեցուածքը: Թող տան ցանկերը այդ կալուածների: Վերջերս հրապարակուեց Թալեաթի օրատետրը, ուր ասում է՝ որքա'ն հայ է ոչնչացուել:

----------

Արիացի (07.04.2009)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Ի դէպ, առ այսօր, թուրքերից միայն Մոսկուայի նախկին թուրք դեսպանը համաձայն գտնուեց օսմանեան կայսրութեան քաղաքացի հայերին որոշ հողային ու դրամական հատուցում կատարել, պայմանաւ որ հայերը վերադառնան երկիր: Ու քանի որ հայերի մեծամասնը իրեն ապահով չի զգայ «թուրք-քուրդ» ծովի մէջ, դիւանագէտի առաջարկը միայն թուրքի «բարի կամեցողութեան» հերթական խաղը կարելի է համարել:
Նրանք երկրաշարժից ետք 1,5 միլիոն դոլարի յատկանշական օգնութիւն ցուցաբերեցին Խորդային Հայաստանին:

Նրանք, քաջ գիտեն Հայաստանի իշխանութիւնների ու ժողովրդի միջեւ գոյացած վիհը, ու լաւագոյնս օգտագործում են իրենց ամենայետին նպատակների համար:
Թուրքը, եթէ բարի կամեցողութիւն դրսեւորէր հանդէպ Հայաստանի, գոնէ Արցախի անկախութեան հարցում, ադրբեջանցիների հետ նոյն խրամատում չէր յայտնուի:
Հայաստանի դիրքը կրկնակի տկարացաւ նաեւ, իշխանութիւն-ժողովուրդ գոյացած վիհի պատճառով:
Ու թուրքը, Հայաստանի հանդէպ թշնամական գործունէութիւն ծաւալելիս, նա հաւասարօրէն թշնամութիւն է գործադրում ողջ Հայաստանի հանդէպ, լինի իշխանական, լինի ժողովրդական:

Թուրքը երբ կոտորում էր հայերին. կոտորում էր բոլոր հայերին:

----------

Արիացի (07.04.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Բա էլ ինչ հողերի վերադարձ ենք ուզում? Սևրի պայմանագրի?


Եթե ինձ էր ուղղված, ապա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով հողերի վերադարձի փոխարեն, ավելի կարևոր բան կա հիմա մտածելու նորմալ երկիր կառուցել:
Իսկ հողերի վերադարձը գոնե իմ համար անհնարա, նույնիսկ եթ վերադարձվի Հայաստանը չի կարող այն պահել, էլ չասած, որ այդ տարածքում Հայաստանի բնակչությունը 10 անգամ գերազանցող քրդական բնակչություն կա:

----------


## Norton

> Ազգային գետնի վրայ. Պատմական Հայրենիքի վերադարձ:
> Անհատական գետնի վրայ. օսմանեան կայսրութեան քաղաքացի հայերի անշարժ գոյքի. կալուածների վերադարձ: Թուրքերն ասում են՝ թուագրուել է գաղթի հանուած հայերի ունեցուածքը: Թող տան ցանկերը այդ կալուածների: Վերջերս հրապարակուեց Թալեաթի օրատետրը, ուր ասում է՝ որքա'ն հայ է ոչնչացուել:


Սա արդեն խելքին մոտ է, իհարկե որոշակի փոխհատուցում պահանջելը ճիշտ է, օրինակ Գերմանիան կարծեմ տարեկան 3 մլրդ դոլլար փոխհատուցում է տալիս Իսրայելին: Սակայն մոռացեք, որ Թուրքիան երբևէ տարածք կվերադարձնի Հայաստանին, կամ Հայաստանը մի օր կհասնի նրան , որ ինքը վերադարձնի:

----------

ministr (06.04.2009)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Նրանք երկրաշարժից ետք 1,5 միլիոն դոլարի յատկանշական օգնութիւն ցուցաբերեցին Խորդային Հայաստանին:


Իւրաքանչիւր կոտորուած հայ մարդու համար մի դոլար:
--
Թէեւ գերմանացիները, կազմակերպուած ցեղասպանութիւն իրագործելու ուսուցիչներն են, սակայն գերմանացիների մէջ, շատ են բաւարար տոկոսով ազնիւ մարդիկ, որոնց շնորհիւ իրականացուեց այդ հատուցումը: Թուրքիան Գերմանիա չէ, թուրքերը գերմանացի չեն, հայերը հրեաներ չեն, Արեւմտեան Հայաստանը Աւշվից չէ: Մենք մեր Հայրենիքն ու ժողովուրդը կորցրինք, ու ո'չ մի հատուցում չի կարող կորստի մեծութեան համարժէք համարուել:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կարևորը Արարատը վերադարձնեն, ինչը ինձ թվումա ռեալ տարբերակա։

----------

Արիացի (07.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ազգային գետնի վրայ. Պատմական Հայրենիքի վերադարձ:
> Անհատական գետնի վրայ. օսմանեան կայսրութեան քաղաքացի հայերի անշարժ գոյքի. կալուածների վերադարձ: Թուրքերն ասում են՝ թուագրուել է գաղթի հանուած հայերի ունեցուածքը: Թող տան ցանկերը այդ կալուածների: Վերջերս հրապարակուեց Թալեաթի օրատետրը, ուր ասում է՝ որքա'ն հայ է ոչնչացուել:


Պատմական հայրենիք լավ ա հնչում, բայց միայն հնչում ա: Բավարար ուժ ունենալու դեպքում նույնիսկ Սևրի պայմանագրով մեզ հասանելիքը չենք կարող հետ բերենք էլ ուր մնաց թուրքերի տիրապետության տակ եղած հողերը: Հողեր ետ բերելու միակ ելքը դառնանք Իսրայել ու ճակատ-ճակատի տանք տեսնենք ու ճակատն ա պինդ: Բայց դրան դեռ շաաաաաատ կա..
Երկրորդ կետով լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Վատ չէր լինի տարեկան մի երկու միլիարդ փող գար, բայց դրանից առաջ դեռ պետք ա ձևավորել ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ՄՏԱԾՈՂՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ կառավարություն, որ էդ փողերով ջիպեր չառնեն ու քշեն վրաներս, այլ ծախսեն պետության զարգացման վրա:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Ժամանակին շատ էինք վիճում, հայ-թուրքական յարաբերութիւնների կապակցութեամբ: Մեզ հակաճառողներն ասում էին, որ մեր ծայրայեղական դիրքորոշումների պատճառով, Հայաստանը զրկւում է տարածաշրջանային տնտեսական ծրագրերից (երկաթգից, գազամուղ), ուր Թուրքիան դեր ունի: 
Այստեղ ֆորումցիներից մին, հետեւեալ անպատասխան մնացած հարցը ուղղեց մեզ հակաճառողներին, թէ՝ ինչպէ՞ս էք պատկերացնում հայ-թուրքական յարաբերութիւնների բարելաւումը, առանց զիջելու Արցախը: (Թուրքիայի հիմնական պահանջներից մեկը):

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Պատմական հայրենիք լավ ա հնչում, բայց միայն հնչում ա: Բավարար ուժ ունենալու դեպքում նույնիսկ Սևրի պայմանագրով մեզ հասանելիքը չենք կարող հետ բերենք էլ ուր մնաց թուրքերի տիրապետության տակ եղած հողերը: Հողեր ետ բերելու միակ ելքը դառնանք Իսրայել ու ճակատ-ճակատի տանք տեսնենք ու ճակատն ա պինդ: Բայց դրան դեռ շաաաաաատ կա..
> Երկրորդ կետով լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Վատ չէր լինի տարեկան մի երկու միլիարդ փող գար, բայց դրանից առաջ դեռ պետք ա ձևավորել ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ՄՏԱԾՈՂՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ կառավարություն, որ էդ փողերով ջիպեր չառնեն ու քշեն վրաներս, այլ ծախսեն պետության զարգացման վրա:


Եղբայրս, Հայաստանի հանդէպ այդքան թշնամաբար տրամադրուած երկրից ի՜նչ հատուցում ես սպասում:

----------


## Norton

> Կարևորը Արարատը վերադարձնեն, ինչը ինձ թվումա ռեալ տարբերակա։


 :LOL: 
Ու հետո Արարատը ինչ ենք անելու՝ տուրիստական էքսկուրսիաներ? :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Այստեղ ֆորումցիներից մին, հետեւեալ անպատասխան մնացած հարցը ուղղեց մեզ հակաճառողներին, թէ՝ ինչպէ՞ս էք պատկերացնում հայ-թուրքական յարաբերութիւնների բարելաւումը, առանց զիջելու Արցախը: (Թուրքիայի հիմնական պահանջներից մեկը):


Ոչ , երբ պահը գա բացելու Թուրքիան կմոռանա Արցախի վերաբերյալ իր պահանջները հավատցնում եմ: Վկան վերջի ժամանակներ այդ հարցը չարծարծելը և Ալիևի Ստամբուլը չմեկնելը: Ամեն մեկը իր շահն ունի, ուղղակի սահամնի փակումը արդարեցնելու ու Ադրբեջանին իր ազդեցության տակ պահելու միջոց էր:

----------


## ministr

> Եթե ինձ էր ուղղված, ապա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով հողերի վերադարձի փոխարեն, ավելի կարևոր բան կա հիմա մտածելու նորմալ երկիր կառուցել:
> Իսկ հողերի վերադարձը գոնե իմ համար անհնարա, նույնիսկ եթ վերադարձվի Հայաստանը չի կարող այն պահել, էլ չասած, որ այդ տարածքում Հայաստանի բնակչությունը 10 անգամ գերազանցող քրդական բնակչություն կա:


Հարցն ընդհանուր էր: Հետդ 1000000% համաձայն եմ... սկի էս 30000-ից նորմալ դեռ գլուխ չենք հանել էլ ուր մնաց էն մնացածը, հլա քրդերն էլ բոնուս, որ շատ չտխրենք:
Հիմա որ Օբաման ասեց ցեղասպանություն, դրանից մեր համար ինչա փոխվում? Կամ ավելին ասեմ, ամերիկան ճանաչեց.. ինչ օգուտ: Ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ ճանաչի թուրքերը ճանաչողը չեն: Ու միայն ֆինանսական կամ տարածքային հնարավոր կորստի վախը չի:

----------

Norton (06.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ու հետո Արարատը ինչ ենք անելու՝ տուրիստական էքսկուրսիաներ?


ինչի պարտադիր նյութական օգուտա պետք? :Shok:

----------

Արիացի (07.04.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Հայրենակիցներ.
MSN ը անց է կացնում սոց հարցում՝ արժէ՞ արդյոք .որ ԱՄՆկոնգրեսը ընդունի  թուրքիաի կողմից  1915 թ  հայերի ցեղասպանությունը. հետևյալ հասցեում՝
www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21253084/from/et/ 
նշանակեք  YES ի  վրա  և սեղմեք VOTE.  այս քվեարկության արդյունքները ազդելու են կոնգրեսի որոշման վրա ։  թուրքերի օգտին քվեարկել են 75%  իսկ  հայերի օգտին 24% :Sad: Տեղեկացրեք սրա մասին հնարավորինս շատ մարդկանց ։ 
Քվեարկելու ժամկետը մինչև   ապրիլի 24 ն  է։ Շտապեք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տարածքային պահանջներ մենք դնելու ենք: Բայց նորից եմ ասում, նույնիսկ եթե Թուրքիան չճանաչի, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը ճանաչի, մենք կարող ենք այդ տարածքները ուժով հետ ստանալ ու այդ դեպքում մեզ ԱՄՆ-ը, Ռուսաստանը ու ԵԽ-ն ագրեսոր չեն կարա անվանել, քանի որ մենք մեր պատմական հողերն ենք հետ վերցնում:


Արիացի ջան, կներես անհամեստ հարցի  համար: Դու որտեղ ես ապրում հիմա Հայաստանում, թե Նորլ Զելանդիայում ? Փաստորեն, մենք արդեն վստահ ենք, որ ուժով հետ ենք բերելու, ու դրած աշխատաում ենք նրա վրա, որ գրավելուց հետո մեզ ագրեսոր չճանաչեն, հա ?? Ախպերսսսսսսսսսսսսսսս, հավաքվի մի հատ ցավդ տանեմ: Եթե Հայաստանը էնքան ուժեղ լինի, որ կարողանա Թուրքիայից հող գրավի, թքել ենք սաղ աշխարհի վրա, թող սաղով կանգնեն ու մեզ ագրեսոր ճանաչեն, այ ախպեր: Տանձիդ չդնես, ընկեր: 

Ի սմեխ, ի գրեխ, ռուսների ասած:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինչի պարտադիր նյութական օգուտա պետք?


Չէ, հեչ պարտադիր չի, բայց չէր խանգարի էլի:

----------


## voter

Ես իմ տեսակետները չեմ փոխել՚, - հայտարարել է ԱՄՆ նախագահ Բարաք Օբաման' այսօր Անկարայում կայացած ասուլիսի ժամանակ պատասխանելով Հայոց ցեղասպանությանը վերաբերող հարցին: http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2009/04/6/barack-obama

Օբաման իր ելույթում կճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը հայերի համար ու կհամաձայնվի թուրքերին իրավունք տալ շարունակել կասկածեն ունենալ իրենց պատմության հարցում։

Այսպես ասած, կհասկացնի, որ բոլորս էլ գիտենք ինչ է տեղի ունեցել ու նաև թուրքերը գիտեն, որ բոլորը գիտեն, մնում է տղամարդկություն ունենան ամեն ինչ կոչել իր անուններով....

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայրենակիցներ.
> MSN ը անց է կացնում սոց հարցում՝ արժէ՞ արդյոք .որ ԱՄՆկոնգրեսը ընդունի  թուրքիաի կողմից  1915 թ  հայերի ցեղասպանությունը. հետևյալ հասցեում՝
> www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21253084/from/et/ 
> նշանակեք  YES ի  վրա  և սեղմեք VOTE.  այս քվեարկության արդյունքները ազդելու են կոնգրեսի որոշման վրա ։  թուրքերի օգտին քվեարկել են 75%  իսկ  հայերի օգտին 24%Տեղեկացրեք սրա մասին հնարավորինս շատ մարդկանց ։ 
> Քվեարկելու ժամկետը մինչև   ապրիլի 24 ն  է։ Շտապեք։


Կտրուկ ջան, նախ ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ եվրոպական լրատվամիջոց է անցկացնում հարցումը: Հետո, էդ հարցումները սուտ են, անիմաստ :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարցն ընդհանուր էր: Հետդ 1000000% համաձայն եմ... սկի էս 30000-ից նորմալ դեռ գլուխ չենք հանել էլ ուր մնաց էն մնացածը, հլա քրդերն էլ բոնուս, որ շատ չտխրենք:


Համ էլ, բա որ ասենք գրավենք, ասենք էտքան թուրքին ու քուրդին էլ կոտորենք, տենաս որտեղ ենք էտքանին թաղելու ??

----------

Քամի (07.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ու հետո Արարատը ինչ ենք անելու՝ տուրիստական էքսկուրսիաներ?


Քիչ ա?

----------


## Norton

> ինչի պարտադիր նյութական օգուտա պետք?


Իսկ նյութկանի մասին բան ասեղ եղավ՞ :Smile: 
Ուղղակի մենակ Արարտը վերադրձնելով հարցը փակելը իմ համար ծիծաղելիա :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Համ էլ, բա որ ասենք գրավենք, ասենք էտքան թուրքին ու քուրդին էլ կոտորենք, տենաս որտեղ ենք էտքանին թաղելու ??


Հանրաքվե կանենք կորոշենք ելի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քիչ ա?


Խելքս բան չի կտրում, որ Արարատ էտքան տուրիստ գա: Ավելի լավ ա Անին ուզենք, սահմանի վրայա, ու իսկականից լիքը տուրիստ կգա: Համ էլ վերջին մայրաքաղաքան ու կիսականգուն փաստորեն: Աշխարհում Անիի նման տեղ մատների վրա կարելի ա հաշվել: Իսկ Արարատին նայելը, հանգիստ հիմա էլ ենք նայում, ու ավելի լավ ենք նայում, քան թուրքերը:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ ջան, նախ ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ եվրոպական լրատվամիջոց է անցկացնում հարցումը: Հետո, էդ հարցումները սուտ են, անիմաստ


Ինչ ասեմ Աստղօ ջան.     դու էլ ուզում ես ո՛չ քվեարկիր։

----------


## Norton

> Քիչ ա?


Հա Աստղ ջան քիչա ու ծիծաղելի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա Աստղ ջան քիչա ու ծիծաղելի:


Ապեր, մի հատ ուշադիր նայի: Ինչն ա քիչ ?? Եքա սար ա:

----------


## Norton

> Ապեր, մի հատ ուշադիր նայի: Ինչն ա քիչ ?? Եքա սար ա:


Հա հեչ հայերը վերջապես կստանան իրանց բաղձալի բիբլիական սարը ու վերջ, բոլորը գոհ կլինեն ու ընդեղ մեր օլիգարգյան մինիստրի ասած խաշի օյեկտներից բանից կսարքեն լրիվ կդզվի :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա Աստղ ջան քիչա ու ծիծաղելի:


Անդո, ծիծաղելին էն կլինի, որ էսքան մեզ կոտորելուց հետո ոչ մի բան էլ չստանանք. իսկ Արարատը մեր խորհրդանիշներից մեկն ա: Դա անվիճելի ա

թեկուզ լեռնագացությունը, զբոսաշրջությունը... քիչ եկամուտներ կապահովեն?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ ասեմ Աստղօ ջան.     դու էլ ուզում ես ո՛չ քվեարկիր։


ես էդ հարցմանը մի 3 անգամ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, քվեարկել եմ. հիմա արդեն չստացվեց

----------


## Տրիբուն

> թեկուզ լեռնագացությունը, զբոսաշրջությունը... քիչ եկամուտներ կապահովեն


Ջան, քո ասելով հիմա Հայաստանում սարի դեֆիցիտ ա, որ լեռնագնացություն ու զբոսաշրջություն չի զարգանում ?

----------


## Norton

> Անդո, ծիծաղելին էն կլինի, որ էսքան մեզ կոտորելուց հետո ոչ մի բան էլ չստանանք. իսկ Արարատը մեր խորհրդանիշներից մեկն ա: Դա անվիճելի ա
> 
> թեկուզ լեռնագացությունը, զբոսաշրջությունը... քիչ եկամուտներ կապահովեն?


Աստղ մենք տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում , էս եկամուտի մասին չեմ ասում, իմ համար Արարատով հարցը փակելնա ծիծաղելի:ՈՒ իսկականից սենց տենում եմ էդ կուտը Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծ մասը կուտի, թուրքերին համար էլա շատ ձեռնտու՝ համ հայերը ձենները կկտրեն, համ դա կլինի փոխհատուցում ու բարի ժեստ թուրքիայի կողմից՝ բոլոը գոհ են:

----------


## Արիացի

Դե եթե դուք համարում եք, որ Արարատը ոչ մի բանի պետք չի, ապա էլ ինչի համար ենք էս թեման բացել ես չեմ հասկանում: 
Ոնց կարելի ա նման անիմաստ գրառումներ անել, չեմ հասկանում? Միթե Արարատը հետ ստանալը քիչ բանա?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ջան, քո ասելով հիմա Հայաստանում սարի դեֆիցիտ ա, որ լեռնագնացություն ու զբոսաշրջություն չի զարգանում ?


Տրիբուն, հո դու էլ չասեցիր? Արարատը համեմատեցիր մեր քարերի կույտերի հետ? Միայն այն, որ Նոյը այդտեղ է իջել՝ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, բոլոր քրիստոնյաները վազելու են դեպի այդ սարը: Հիմա այդքան էլ ազատ չի այնտեղ բարձրանալը, արգելվում են հետազոտությունները հարակից շրջաններում.. այսինքն՝ <<չիրացված տարածք>>

----------


## Norton

> Դե եթե դուք համարում եք, որ Արարատը ոչ մի բանի պետք չի, ապա էլ ինչի համար ենք էս թեման բացել ես չեմ հասկանում:
> Ոնց կարելի ա նման անիմաստ գրառումներ անել, չեմ հասկանում? Միթե Արարատը հետ ստանալը քիչ բանա?


Իսկ ով ասեց անիմաստա, բայց ներողություն ես 1.5մլն հայի արյունը  ու հայրենիքը մի հատ սարի չեմ փոխի ու հանգիստ նստեմ՝ ինչքան էլ որ այն բիբլիականա:
Անիմասը գիտես, որնա՞, երբ ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ հայրենսիրական ճառեր են արտասանում, ստամբուլը արյան ծով սարքում, գոռում, որ մի օր Արևմտյան Հայաստանը մերա, իսկ հաջորդ քայլին համաձայնվում Արարատը ստանալ ու սսկվում են տեղները՝ ծպտուններն անգամ դուրս չի գալի:
Խնդրում եմ չանձնավորել, ես ընդհանրապես էի ասում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ մենք տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում , էս եկամուտի մասին չեմ ասում, իմ համար Արարատով հարցը փակելնա ծիծաղելի:ՈՒ իսկականից սենց տենում եմ էդ կուտը Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծ մասը կուտի, թուրքերին համար էլա շատ ձեռնտու՝ համ հայերը ձենները կկտրեն, համ դա կլինի փոխհատուցում ու բարի ժեստ թուրքիայի կողմից՝ բոլոը գոհ են:


Անդո ջան, չգիտեմ դու էլ էիր այդպես կարծում, թե չէ, բայց կարծիք հայտնողներ կային, որ ճանաչումը մեզ ոչինչ էլ չի տալու: Բա ոնց հասկանանք? Մի կողմից ասում եք՝ ոչինչ էլ չենք ստանալու, մյուս կողմից՝ Արարատով հարցը փակելը ծիծաղելի է :Blink:

----------


## Norton

> Անդո ջան, չգիտեմ դու էլ էիր այդպես կարծում, թե չէ, բայց կարծիք հայտնողներ կային, որ ճանաչումը մեզ ոչինչ էլ չի տալու: Բա ոնց հասկանանք? Մի կողմից ասում եք՝ ոչինչ էլ չենք ստանալու, մյուս կողմից՝ Արարատով հարցը փակելը ծիծաղելի է


Եթե մի 10 գրառում կարդաս, գերլ էի, որ զոհվածների ընտանիքն փոխահտուցում տալը պետք է, ինչպես Գերմանիան է անում:
Իսկ ոչինչ չստանալը կապվածխ էր շատ օբյեկտիվ ֆակտորներով, որ Հայաստանը չի կարող լուծել, քրդական հարց, գերտերությունների շահեր, բլա, բլա , բլա:

----------


## Norton

> Տրիբուն, հո դու էլ չասեցիր? Արարատը համեմատեցիր մեր քարերի կույտերի հետ? Միայն այն, որ Նոյը այդտեղ է իջել՝ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, բոլոր քրիստոնյաները վազելու են դեպի այդ սարը: Հիմա այդքան էլ ազատ չի այնտեղ բարձրանալը, արգելվում են հետազոտությունները հարակից շրջաններում.. այսինքն՝ <<չիրացված տարածք>>


Հիամ չհասկացա, Արարատը դիատրկում եք , որպես ցեղասպանության  ու Արմտյան Հայաստանի կոմպեսացում, թե փողի քսակ՝ արդեն պլաններ են գծվում, ինչ շահույթներ կունենա Հայաստանը: Հիմիկվա պայմաններում խաշի օբյեկտներից բացի ոչ մի բան չի զարգանա արխային

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե մի 10 գրառում կարդաս, գերլ էի, որ զոհվածների ընտանիքն փոխահտուցում տալը պետք է, ինչպես Գերմանիան է անում:
> Իսկ ոչինչ չստանալը կապվածխ էր շատ օբյեկտիվ ֆակտորներով, որ Հայաստանը չի կարող լուծել, քրդական հարց, գերտերությունների շահեր, բլա, բլա , բլա:


ու ինչքանով ա իրատեսական զոհվածների ընտանիքներին փոխհատուցում տալը, եթե նրանցից շատերը արդեն չեն էլ ասում՝ հայ են?

օբյեկտիվ գործոնից ելնելով էլ ասում եմ, որ եթե նման առաջարկ էլ լինի, պիտի համաձայնել, հետո եթե հնարավորություն լինի, էլի պահանջել: Այս ամենը դիվանագիտության գործն ա... ոնց կազմակերպել, ինչ անել...

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ ով ասեց անիմաստա, բայց ներողություն ես 1.5մլն հայի արյունը  ու հայրենիքը մի հատ սարի չեմ փոխի ու հանգիստ նստեմ՝ ինչքան էլ որ այն բիբլիականա:
> Անիմասը գիտես, որնա՞, երբ ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ հայրենսիրական ճառեր են արտասանում, ստամբուլը արյան ծով սարքում, գոռում, որ մի օր Արևմտյան Հայաստանը մերա, իսկ հաջորդ քայլին համաձայնվում Արարատը ստանալ ու սսկվում են տեղները՝ ծպտուններն անգամ դուրս չի գալի:
> Խնդրում եմ չանձնավորել, ես ընդհանրապես էի ասում:


Պետք ա նախ Արարատը ստանալ, որ հետո էլ մնացածը ստանանք, միանգամից ոչ մի բան չի լինում: Ու իրոք ճոռոմ հայրենասիրական ճառերը անիմաստա: Դրա համար պետք ա հստակ ծրագիր, թե որը որից հետո ա:
Դու ասում ես, որ 1.5 միլիոնի կյանքը մի հատ սարի հետ չես փոխի: Այդ դեպքում, ասա ինձ, որնա քո նպատակը? Դու ընդհանրապես, ոնց ես պատկերացնում ու ոնց ես ուզում տեսնել այս հարցի լուծումը? Հասկացանք, որ պետք ա ստեղծել կայուն ու զարգացած երկիր, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ քանի դեռ մեր երկիրը կայուն ու զարգացած չի, մենք չպիտի քայլեր ձեռնարկենք այս հարցը լուծելու համար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիամ չհասկացա, Արարատը դիատրկում եք , որպես ցեղասպանության  ու Արմտյան Հայաստանի կոմպեսացում, թե փողի քսակ՝ արդեն պլաններ են գծվում, ինչ շահույթներ կունենա Հայաստանը: Հիմիկվա պայմաններում խաշի օբյեկտներից բացի ոչ մի բան չի զարգանա արխային


Արևմտյան Հայաստանը հետ վերադարձնելու շանսերը ավելի մոտ են զրոյին, քան՝ Ղարաբաղը ՀՀ-ին միացնելը: Քրդական գործոնը չենք կարող հաշվի չառնել: Արարատը իր ամեն ինչով... ինչը ճիշտ չձևակերպեցի?

----------


## Norton

> ու ինչքանով ա իրատեսական զոհվածների ընտանիքներին փոխհատուցում տալը, եթե նրանցից շատերը արդեն չեն էլ ասում՝ հայ են?
> 
> օբյեկտիվ գործոնից ելնելով էլ ասում եմ, որ եթե նման առաջարկ էլ լինի, պիտի համաձայնել, հետո եթե հնարավորություն լինի, էլի պահանջել: Այս ամենը դիվանագիտության գործն ա... ոնց կազմակերպել, ինչ անել...


Եթե ընտանքիը չի գտնվի պետքա թոխահտուցեն Հայկական պետույանը:
Իսկ այդ ամենը ոչ դիավանգիատական լեզվով կոչվումա կուտ, ժամանակին նաև Անիի ավերակների տարբերակը կար:

----------


## Norton

> Արևմտյան Հայաստանը հետ վերադարձնելու շանսերը ավելի մոտ են զրոյին, քան՝ Ղարաբաղը ՀՀ-ին միացնելը: Քրդական գործոնը չենք կարող հաշվի չառնել: Արարատը իր ամեն ինչով... ինչը ճիշտ չձևակերպեցի?


ԱԲրիս, ես էլ էտ եմ քրդական գործոնը կա ու կլինի , դրանից չես փախչի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միայն այն, որ Նոյը այդտեղ է իջել՝ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, բոլոր քրիստոնյաները վազելու են դեպի այդ սարը:


Քրիստոնյա քույրիկ, վերջին անգամ Երուսաղեմ երբ ես գնացել ??? Էտ, պռոստը, մինչև Արարատ բարձրանալը: Ջան, ասում եմ Անին ուզեք Անին, ռեալ բիզնես ա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովու՜րդ վախեցա, այս ի՞նչ ֆանտաստիկ մթնոլորտ է տիրում այստեղ… Մի քիչ իրատես եղեք, թե չէ՝ զառանցանքի է նմանվում… :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2009), Norton (07.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու ինչքանով ա իրատեսական զոհվածների ընտանիքներին փոխհատուցում տալը, եթե նրանցից շատերը արդեն չեն էլ ասում՝ հայ են?


Աստղո ջան, սենց որ գնաց մի քանի տարուց Հայաստանում սկի հայ չի մնալու, որ սարին նայի, ուր մնաց մի հատ էլ բարձրացող լինի:

----------


## Norton

> ետք ա նախ Արարատը ստանալ, որ հետո էլ մնացածը ստանանք, միանգամից ոչ մի բան չի լինում: Ու իրոք ճոռոմ հայրենասիրական ճառերը անիմաստա: Դրա համար պետք ա հստակ ծրագիր, թե որը որից հետո ա:
> Դու ասում ես, որ 1.5 միլիոնի կյանքը մի հատ սարի հետ չես փոխի: Այդ դեպքում, ասա ինձ, որնա քո նպատակը? Դու ընդհանրապես, ոնց ես պատկերացնում ու ոնց ես ուզում տեսնել այս հարցի լուծումը? Հասկացանք, որ պետք ա ստեղծել կայուն ու զարգացած երկիր, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ քանի դեռ մեր երկիրը կայուն ու զարգացած չի, մենք չպիտի քայլեր ձեռնարկենք այս հարցը լուծելու համար:


Ուրեմն քեզ ասեմ հարգելի Արիացի, կայուն , զարգացած, դեմոկրատական  երկիր կառուցելուց, պետքա հոգաս, որ քո սեփական երկիրը չդատարկվի՝  ազգը դեգրադացիայի ա ենթարկվում, իսկ դուք անռեալ բաներից եք խոսում, է էս պայմաններում ինչ օգուտ եթե նույնիսկ վերադարձնեն:
Ավելին ասեմ Թուրքերը Արարատն էլ չեն վերադարձնի մոռացի, իսկ վերադարձնելու դեպքում քեզ այնպիսի պայամաններ կառաջադրեն, որ դու ցմահ որևէ նոր տարածքի մասին կմոռանաս:
Ես էլ եմ ուզում Հայաստանը մեծ լինի, բայց եկեք ռոմանտիակն էթողենք ու ռեալ գործով զբաղվենք, երկիրը ամրացնելու համար, սենց գնա 10 տարի հետո Հայաստանում 1.5մլն հայ էլ չի մնա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քրիստոնյա քույրիկ, վերջին անգամ Երուսաղեմ երբ ես գնացել ??? Էտ, պռոստը, մինչև Արարատ բարձրանալը: Ջան, ասում եմ Անին ուզեք Անին, ռեալ բիզնես ա:


բիզնեսի հարցը չի մենակ...
բայց եթե միայն բիզնեսը և օգուտը քննարկենք. մեր ինչին է պետք ամայի մի տարածք? գոնե օգուտ էլ բերի, չէ? Անին կլինի, Արարատը կլինի, բայց մի ձև Թուրքիան պիտի փոխհատուցի՝ առանց քրդերի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> պիտի փոխհատուցի՝ առանց քրդերի


Այ, Աստղո ջան, հենց էս քրդերի հարցը լուծեցիր, թուրքերի էլ վրից, արի իրար հետ բիզնես պլան գրենք Արարատի ու Անիի կողքերը տուրիզմը զարգացնելու:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այ, Աստղո ջան, հենց էս քրդերի հարցը լուծեցիր, թուրքերի էլ վրից, արի իրար հետ բիզնես պլան գրենք Արարատի ու Անիի կողքերը տուրիզմը զարգացնելու:


բայց մենք հնարավոր զիջումների մասին ենք խոսում, ոչ թե վաղը կալաշնիկովը վերցնելու ու քրդական գյուղերը մտնելու

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ նյութկանի մասին բան ասեղ եղավ՞
> Ուղղակի մենակ Արարտը վերադրձնելով հարցը փակելը իմ համար ծիծաղելիա


իմ ասածից հետևում էր որ դրանով հարցը կփակվի? ուղղակի դրանից ավել *տարածք* հետ ստանալը ետքան էլ ռեալ չի, իմ կարծիքով, ես տարածքների վերադարձի մասին եմ մենակ խոսում, ոչ թե նյութական փոխհատուցման, որը անկասկած կլինի ցեղասպանության ճանաչման դեպքում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բայց մենք հնարավոր զիջումների մասին ենք խոսում, ոչ թե վաղը կալաշնիկովը վերցնելու ու քրդական գյուղերը մտնելու


Աստղո ջան, մի հատ զիջման տարբերակ ասա էլի, որ էտ հնարավորը հասկանամ: 

Մի տարբերակ եմ տեսնում միայն: Սաղ աշխարհը Թուրքիան էլ վրից ճանաչում են ցեղասպանությունը, ու թուրքերը մեղա են գալիս, ու խոստանում են մեզ Արարատը հետ տան, կողքից էլ մի քիչ քրդաբնակ հողեր: Ու սկսում են մանրից քրդերին տեղահանել: Սաղ աշխարհն ասում, արաաաաա չի կարելի մարդկանց տեղահանել, դրանք արդեն ահագին վախտ ա տեղ են ապրում, բայց թուրքերն ասում են, չէ, հայերին ենք խոստացել: Քրդերին հանում են տանում են, ասենք տրապիզոին, տուն-տեղ են տալիս: Մենք էլ հայերով կանգնում ենք, նայում ենք թե ում ենք ուղարկելու, որ քրդերի տեղը ապրի էտ տարածքներում: Ու հայերը Մարսելից ու Լոսից թափով գալիս են, որ Արարատի փեշերին տուն սարքեն: 

Հիմա կարող ես էս սցենարի ռեալության աստիճանը գնահատել ??

----------


## Norton

> իմ ասածից հետևում էր որ դրանով հարցը կփակվի? ուղղակի դրանից ավել տարածք հետ ստանալը ետքան էլ ռեալ չի, իմ կարծիքով, ես տարածքների վերադարձի մասին եմ մենակ խոսում, ոչ թե նյութական փոխհատուցման, որը անկասկած կլինի ցեղասպանության ճանաչման դեպքում


Հենա Տրիբունը լավ օրինակ բերեց` ինչու ասենք Անիի ավերկները չէ, էլի հետաքքիր տարբերակա :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կարսն էլ, Վանն էլ պակաս հետաքրքիր տարբերակներ չեն, բայց հետաքրքրից չենք խոսում, այլ իրատեսականից

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո ջան, մի հատ զիջման տարբերակ ասա էլի, որ էտ հնարավորը հասկանամ: 
> 
> Մի տարբերակ եմ տեսնում միայն: Սաղ աշխարհը Թուրքիան էլ վրից ճանաչում են ցեղասպանությունը, ու թուրքերը մեղա են գալիս, ու խոստանում են մեզ Արարատը հետ տան, կողքից էլ մի քիչ քրդաբնակ հողեր: Ու սկսում են մանրից քրդերին տեղահանել: Սաղ աշխարհն ասում, արաաաաա չի կարելի մարդկանց տեղահանել, դրանք արդեն ահագին վախտ ա տեղ են ապրում, բայց թուրքերն ասում են, չէ, հայերին ենք խոստացել: Քրդերին հանում են տանում են, ասենք տրապիզոին, տուն-տեղ են տալիս: Մենք էլ հայերով կանգնում ենք, նայում ենք թե ում ենք ուղարկելու, որ քրդերի տեղը ապրի էտ տարածքներում: Ու հայերը Մարսելից ու Լոսից թափով գալիս են, որ Արարատի փեշերին տուն սարքեն: 
> 
> Հիմա կարող ես էս սցենարի ռեալության աստիճանը գնահատել ??


շատերը կգան, հավատացած եղիր. տարածքները այնքան էլ մեծ չեն, որ չկարողանանք բնակեցնել
ներկայիս ՀՀ-ից էլ հատկապես չքավորները կշարժվեն դեպի արևմուտք... կարճ ասած՝ հլը թող տան, մենք էլ մի բան կմտածենք

----------


## Norton

> Կարսն էլ, Վանն էլ պակաս հետաքրքիր տարբերակներ չեն, բայց հետաքրքրից չենք խոսում, այլ իրատեսականից


Չէ շատ էլ իրատեսկանա, Կարսում , Վանում բնակչությու կա, իսկ Անին միայն քաղաքի ավերակներ են, տուրիզմի զարգացնելու համար վատ չի:

----------


## Norton

> շատերը կգան, հավատացած եղիր. տարածքները այնքան էլ մեծ չեն, որ չկարողանանք բնակեցնել
> ներկայիս ՀՀ-ից էլ հատկապես չքավորները կշարժվեն դեպի արևմուտք... կարճ ասած՝ հլը թող տան, մենք էլ մի բան կմտածենք


Հենց սաղ հարց էնա, որ հիմա Հայաստանից փախած գնում են, դատարկվումա՝ Ի՞նչ բնակեցնելու մասինա խոսքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> շատերը կգան, հավատացած եղիր. տարածքները այնքան էլ մեծ չեն, որ չկարողանանք բնակեցնել
> ներկայիս ՀՀ-ից էլ հատկապես չքավորները կշարժվեն դեպի արևմուտք... կարճ ասած՝ հլը թող տան, մենք էլ մի բան կմտածենք





> շատերը կգան, հավատացած եղիր. տարածքները այնքան էլ մեծ չեն, որ չկարողանանք բնակեցնել


Բա  մի հատ հարցնող լինի, էտ շատերը հիմա ինչի չեն գնում Ֆիզուլի ու Քելբաջար ապրելու, թե պատմական հայկական տարածքներ չեն ?? Մենակ չասես Արարատից հեռու ա դրա համար էլ չեն գնում:

----------

Norton (07.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ներկայիս ՀՀ-ից էլ հատկապես չքավորները կշարժվեն դեպի արևմուտք


վայ Ասղտո ջան
Հատկապես չքավորները չէ ? ռեզերվացիա ենք սարքում Արարատի փեշերին` չքավորների համար: Տենաս տակը մարդ կմնա, որ ներկայիս Հայաստանում ապրի ??

----------


## Ambrosine

բոլորդ կենտրոնացել եք ներկայիս ՀՀ-ի ներքաղաքական ծիծաղելի դրության վրա. լավ ա մեր թաղի Սուրոյին էլ մի խաչմերուկ չտվեցիք՝ գայիշնիկություն անի

100 անգամ ասեցինք, որ նախ պետք է կայանանք որպես պետություն, էդ եփած հավին էլ պարզ ա
բայց չխոսել հնարավոր զիջումներից, հնարավոր հանգուցալուծումից, դա էլ չի կարելի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա  մի հատ հարցնող լինի, էտ շատերը հիմա ինչի չեն գնում Ֆիզուլի ու Քելբաջար ապրելու, թե պատմական հայկական տարածքներ չեն ?? Մենակ չասես Արարատից հեռու ա դրա համար էլ չեն գնում:


ուրեմն պայմաններ չկան. ինքս չեմ ուսումնասիրել բնակելի պայմանները

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բայց չխոսել հնարավոր զիջումներից, հնարավոր հանգուցալուծումից, դա էլ չի կարելի


խոսել պետք ա Աստղո ջան, բայց կդորմ իրատեսական

----------


## Արիացի

> Ու քո էտ ծրագիրը սկսվում ա նրանից Արիացի ջան, որ հիմիկվանից ստռախովկա ես ուզում անես, որ մեզ հետո ագրեսոր չճանաչեն, հա ??


հա, Տրիբուն ջան, դրանից ա սկսում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> խոսել պետք ա Աստղո ջան, բայց կդորմ իրատեսական


Իսկ Արարատից էլ իրատեսական որն ա? Ամբողջ Արևմտյան Հայաստանը? Պողոս Նուբարի պես կարող ա Կիլիկիան էլ ուզեք?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ Արարատից էլ իրատեսական որն ա? Ամբողջ Արևմտյան Հայաստանը? Պողոս Նուբարի պես կարող ա Կիլիկիան էլ ուզեք?


Ասեմ չես հավատա, ավելի լավ ա Կիլիկիան ուզենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա, Տրիբուն ջան, դրանից ա սկսում:


Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, ապեր:
Որ իմանաս հիմա հարձակվելու ես թուրքիայի վրա, ու գրավելու ես սաղ, ու հետո էլ քեզ ագրեսոր են ճանաչելու, ինչ կանես ?

----------


## Norton

> Ասեմ չես հավատա, ավելի լավ ա Կիլիկիան ուզենք:


Լավ հա Տրիբուն ջան, ասինք իրատեսական, բայց էսքա՞ն՝ մեր պոտենցյալները դիտավորյալ կերպով նվազեցնում էս, լավ չի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, ապեր:
> Որ իմանաս հիմա հարձակվելու ես թուրքիայի վրա, ու գրավելու ես սաղ, ու հետո էլ քեզ ագրեսոր են ճանաչելու, ինչ կանես ?


ես պատասխանեմ?
ճանաչում են, թող ճանաչեն... սուտ ցերեմոնիալ ա

----------


## Norton

> ես պատասխանեմ?
> ճանաչում են, թող ճանաչեն... սուտ ցերեմոնիալ ա


Բրավո, հարգեցի :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ճանաչում են, թող ճանաչեն... սուտ ցերեմոնիալ ա


Ես էլ եմ էտ ասում Աստղո ջան: Որ կարանանք գրավենք, ուրեմն նշանակում ա էնքան ուժեղ ենք, որ կարանք սաղին ուղարկենք գրողի ծոցը: Բայց Արիացին ուզում նավսյակի ապահովագրվի: Կարող ա քաշվում ա ագրեսոր կոչվելուց?

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: թեմայում հայտնաբերված 26 օֆտոպային գրառումները ջնջվել են: Չնայած բավականին հումորով լեցուն ու օպտիմիստական մտքեր էին պարունակում: Զրույցի մասնակիցները պարգևատրվում են տուգանային միավորներով:*

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2009), Արիացի (07.04.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> *Ո՞վ է խոչընդոտում «Ցեղասպանություն առանց մեկնաբանությունների» ֆիլմի լայն ցուցադրությունը Հայաստանում*
> 
> /PanARMENIAN.Net/ «Ցեղասպանություն առանց մեկնաբանությունների» փաստագրական ֆիլմը նկարահանվել է շուրջ երկու տարի առաջ: Ֆիլմը նկարահանվել է գերմանական արխիվային փաստաթղթերի հիման վրա: Ֆիլմի հեղինակները` ռեժիսոր Ալեքսանդր Սարդուրին ու ռեժիսորի օգնական Վարդան Պապը, համագործակցելով Գերմանիայի արտգործնախարարության եւ գերմանական «Der Spigel» ամսագրի խմբագիրներից մեկի հետ` Վոլֆգանգ Գուստի հետ, առանց հեղինակային տեքստի, պատմում են Հայոց ցեղասպանության մասին:
> 
> Ինչպես PanARMENIAN.Net-ի թղթակցին է հաղորդել ֆիլմի ռեժիսոր Ալեքսանդր Սարդուրին, այն սկզբունքը, որով նկարահանվել է ֆիլմը, բացառում է հնարավոր մեղադրանքներն առ այն, թե ֆիլմն իբր ամբողջապես զգացմունքային է եւ բավարար չափով անաչառ չէ: «Ցեղասպանությունն առանց մեկնաբանությունների» ֆիլմը հիմնված է ոչ հայկական աղբյուրների փաստաթղթերի վրա, որոնք տրամադրել է Վոլֆգանգ Գուստը: Այդպիսով, ֆիլմը կարող է արդյունավետ «գործիք» դառնալ Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման համար»,-նշել է նա:
> 
> Կազմակերպվել է 6 ցուցադրություն եւ ֆիլմի հասարակական քննարկումներ մամուլի ակումբներում, «Նարեկացի» մշակութային կենտրոնում, առաջին ցուցադրությունը եղել է «Մոսկվայի տանը»:
> 
> Ըստ ռեժիսորի, ֆիլմի մեծ ցուցադրություն դեռեւս չի եղել եւ ոչ միայն կոմերցիոն պատճառներով: «Արդեն 5-6 ամիս է, ինչ ես նամակ եմ հղել համապատասխան ատյաններին ու պաշտոնյաներին` խնդրելով օգնել ցուցադրության եւ ֆիլմի պրոֆեսիոնալ թարգմանության եւ կրկնօրինակման հարցում, սակայն մինչ օրս պատասխան չեմ ստացել: Ճիշտ է, մշակույթի նախարար Հասմիկ Պողոսյանն եկավ, 20 րոպե նայեց 2 ժամ տեւողությամբ ֆիլմը` հայտարարելով, որ շատ զբաղված է: Հայաստանի Հանրային հեռուստատեսության ղեկավարությունը լռում է: Երբ Գերմանիայի առաջատար հեռուստաալիքներից մենք պատասխան ստացանք, որ ֆիլմի ձեւաչափը չի համապատասխանում հեռուստատեսության պահանջներին, ինչ-որ տեղ դա հասկանալի էր, սակայն հայ պաշտոնյաների լռությունն, առնվազն, տարօրինակ է»,-նշել է Ալեքսանդր Սարդուրին:
> ...


Մեր մշակույթի նախարարին ու հանրային հեռուստատեսության ամբողջ ղեկավարությանը գնդակահարել ա պետք: Չեմ հասկանում էս մարդիկ ինչի համար են էս երկրում պաշտոն զբաղեցնում?  :Angry2:

----------

Marduk (07.04.2009), Tig (07.04.2009)

----------


## Norton

*ԱՄՆ–ի 42-րդ նահանգն ընդունեց Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը
*
17:00 • 07.04.09



> ԱՄՆ–ի արդեն 42-րդ նահանգը՝ այս անգամ Հավայան կղզիները, պաշտոնապես ընդունել է Հայոց ցեղասպանության փաստը։
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում են տեղի լրատվամիջոցները, այս որոշումն ընդունվել է նահանգի ներկայացուցիչների պալատի կողմից։
> 
> Նշենք, որ Հավայան կղզիների հետ մասամբ կապ ունի ԱՄՆ նախագահ Բարաք Օբաման։ Այս նահանգում էր բնակվում նրա մորական տատը՝ Մելդելին Դանհեմը, ով մահացավ ԱՄՆ նախագահական ընտրությունների նախաշեմին


www.tert.am

----------

Արիացի (08.04.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Եթե Թուրքիան շարունակի նախապայմաններ քաշել Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման համար, ապա երկխոսությանը մեր երկրների միջև վերջ կդրվի: Այդ մասին Անկարայում հայտարարել է ՀՀ ԱԳ նախարարը:

http://panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=30202&page=2

----------


## Արիացի

> *Կիրո Մանոյան. Եթե Թուրքիան ենթարկվի Ադրբեջանի սպառնալիքներին, հայկական կողմը չի շարունակի բանակցությունները*
> 
> «Ես համոզված եմ, որ այս տարի Թուրքիան կստորագրի դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները հաստատող պայմանագիր և կվերացնի շրջափակումը»,– այսօր «Հայացք» ակումբում հայտարարել է ՀՅԴ Հայ դատի և քաղաքական հարցերի գրասենյակի ղեկավար Կիրո Մանոյանը՝ պատասխանելով Tert.am-ի հարցին, թե Թուրքիայում ԱՄՆ նախագահ Բարաք Օբամայի հայտարարությունները ի՞նչ կստիպեն անել Թուրքիային Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու համար։
> Շարունակելով՝ Կիրո Մանոյանը հավելել է, որ դա իր կարծիքն է, բայց թե ինչ պետք է անի Թուրքիան, դեռ անորոշ է՝ չնայած, որ Թուրքիան այս բանակցությունների մեջ մտել է իր շահերից ելնելով։
> 
> «Եթե Թուրքիան հանկարծ ենթարկվի Ադրբեջանի սպառնալիքներին, և այս բանակցությունները շուտով արդյունք չտան, կարծում եմ նախ հայկական կողմը չի շարունակի բանակցությունները։ Մեր պատկերացմամբ, մեր նախագահը պատրաստակամություն չունի այս բանակցությունները քաշքշելու տարիներով, պետք է որ գործնական արագ արդյունքներ տան, իսկ եթե չտան, կարելի է ձախողված համարել, իսկ եթե տան (նկատի ունի բանակցությունները–հեղ.), նշանակում է, որ առանց նախապայմանի դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները հաստատվել են Հայաստանի հետ և Թուրքիան շրջափակումը վերացրել է»։
> 
> Ընդ որում` դաշնակցական գործիչը կարծիք է հայտնել, թե Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու շոշափելի քայլը Թուրքիան պետք է անի մինչ Հայաստան–Թուրքիա հերթական ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումը, հակառակ դեպքում, ըստ Մանոյանի, անիմաստ կդառնա նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի պատասխան այցը Թուրքիա։


_Tert.am_

----------


## Վիշապ

ՄԵԾ ԽԱՂԻ ՓՈՔՐԻԿ ՖՈՐՊՈՍՏԸ

Այսպիսով, արդեն իսկ պարզ է, որ ապրիլի 16-ին հայ- թուրքական սահմանը չի բացվի։ Ավելին, երեկ Թուրքիայի արեւելյան շրջաններում (Կարսում, Արդահանում, Իգդիրում եւ այլն) բողոքի ակցիաներ են տեղի ունեցել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացման դեմ։ Սա տարօրինակ է այնքանով, որ սահմանի բացման տնտեսական էֆեկտը առաջին հերթին հենց այդ շրջանների վրա պիտի զգացվեր, բայց սա դեռ մի կողմ թողնենք։ Մեզ ավելի շատ այլ հարց է հետաքրքրում` հասկանո՞ւմ է արդյոք հայ հասարակությունը, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում իրականում, եւ ինչ է թաքնված այս իրարանցման տակ։ 

Սկսենք նրանից, որ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ պաշտոնական տեղեկատվությունը գրեթե ոչ մի բան չի ասում, հետեւաբար` կարող ենք դատողություններ անել միայն ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մամուլում հայտնվող «արտահոսքի» վրա հիմնվելով։ Ըստ այդ տեղեկությունների, Թուրքիան պատրաստ է Հայաստանի հետ սահմանը բացել, եթե հայկական զորքերը դուրս բերվեն Ղարաբաղի մերձակա հինգ շրջաններից, եւ Ցեղասպանության հարցերն ուսումնասիրող համատեղ հանձնաժողով ստեղծվի։ Հայկական կողմի դիրքորոշումն առաջին հայացքից շատ հստակ է. «հարաբերությունների կարգավորում առանց նախապայմանների»։ Բայց ուշադրություն դարձրեք` Հայաստանը բազմիցս պաշտոնապես հայտարարել է, որ երբեք կասկածի տակ չի դնի ցեղասպանության փաստը (վերջին անգամ նման հայտարարություն արվել է երեկ), բայց ոչ մի անգամ չի հայտարարել, թե «հայկական զորքերը ոչ մի դեպքում դուրս չեն բերվի ազատագրված տարածքներից»։ Այսինքն, հայկական կողմի դեպքում ամեն ինչ պարզ է: Համանախագահներն այսպես թե այնպես ճնշում են գործադրում հայկական կողմի վրա, վաղ թե ուշ ազատագրված տարածքների ինչ-որ մասը վերադարձնելու անհրաժեշտություն է առաջանալու, եւ Հայաստանի իշխանությունները, ներքուստ արդեն դրա հետ համակերպված լինելով, հիմա փորձում են դրա դիմաց հնարավորինս շատ բան ստանալ` այդ թվում նաեւ սահմանի բացումը։ Թուրքական կողմը նույնպես առաջնորդվում է այդ տրամաբանությամբ։ Թուրքիայի վրա նույնպես հսկայական ճնշում կա, նրանք վաղ թե ուշ ստիպված են լինելու բացել սահմանը, եւ հիմա փորձում են դրա դիմաց հնարավորինս շատ բան ստանալ, այդ թվում` ազատագրված տարածքների գոնե մի մասի վերադարձը։ 

Բայց հարց է ծագում. մեր ինչի՞ն է պետք սահմանի բացման դիմաց ազատագրված տարածքների վերադարձ խոստանալը։ Բանն այն է, որ ղարաբաղյան խնդրի կարգավորման դեպքում Թուրքիան «մեխանիկորեն» ստիպված կլինի բացել սահմանը։ Հիշո՞ւմ եք, թե երբ փակվեց սահմանը։ 1993-ին` Քելբաջարն ազատագրելուց հետո։ Մինչ այդ (նույնիսկ Լաչինից հետո) սահմանը գործում էր։ Հայաստանի այն ժամանակվա իշխանություններն, իհարկե, գիտակցում էին, որ Քելբաջարի օպերացիայից հետո հայ-թուրքական սահմանն ամենայն հավանականությամբ կփակվի։ Պարզապես այն ժամանակ իշխանությունները Ղարաբաղի ֆիզիկական անվտանգությունն ավելի կարեւոր համարեցին, քան Հայաստանի տնտեսական վիճակը, եւ գնացին այդ քայլին։ Հիմա ի՞նչն է փոխվել, որ այսօրվա իշխանությունները հակառակն են անում` հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացումն ավելի կարեւոր են համարում, քան Ղարաբաղի անվտանգությունը։ Բա ո՞ւր մնաց «եւս հարյուր տարի շրջափակման պայմաններում զարգանալու» ծրագիրը։ 

Բայց հայ-թուրքական բանակցությունների համատեքստում կա մի կետ, որը, չգիտես ինչու, անուշադրության է մատնվում։ Խոսքը սահմանների ճշտման եւ փոխադարձ ճանաչման մասին է։ Դա նշանակում է, որ Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան պիտի փոխադարձաբար ճանաչեն միմյանց սահմանները, ինչն էլ իր հերթին նշանակում է, որ Հայաստանը Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ տարածքային պահանջներ ունենալ չի կարող: Հենց որ դա տեղի ունենա, Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը միանգամից կտեղափոխվի «պատմական եւ բարոյական հարթություն», այսինքն` մեծ հաշվով, սա նույնիսկ ավելի կարեւոր հարց է, քան համատեղ հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման խնդիրը։ 

Ի դեպ, թուրքական աղբյուրների համաձայն, Թուրքիայի վարչապետը մոտ օրերս գնալու է Մոսկվա, որպեսզի Ռուսաստանի իշխանությունների հետ պայմանավորվի հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացման վերաբերյալ։ Համապատասխանում է այս տեղեկատվությունը ճշմարտությանը, թե ոչ` դժվար է ասել, բայց փաստ է, որ Մեդվեդեւը հեռախոսազրույց է ունեցել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ, եւ նրանք պայմանավորվել են մոտ ապագայում հանդիպել։ Համաձայնվեք` հազիվ թե Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւի նպատակը «Գ20»-ի հանդիպման արդյունքների մասին Սերժ Սարգսյանին զեկուցելը լինի։ Ամեն դեպքում, ակնհայտ է, որ արդեն այս ամսվա ընթացքում գրեթե բոլոր հարցերը կստանան իրենց պատասխանները։ Պրոբլեմն ընդամենը այն է, որ մեծ հաշվով` Հայաստանից ոչինչ կախված չէ, հետեւաբար` չարժեր մտնել մի խաղի մեջ, որի ելքի վրա ինքդ որեւէ ազդեցություն ունենալ չես կարող։ Թերեւս Նազարբաեւը ճիշտ է ասել. «սա կազինո չէ»։
*ՉԻ*

----------

Tig (09.04.2009)

----------


## yerevakluram

Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության մեջ մեր երկիրն այժմ պարտված կողմ է, քանի որ Թուրքիան կարողացել է իր նախապայմաններն ընդունելի դարձնել, առնվազն մեկնաբանությունների տեսքով: Եվ այդ մասին ոչ թե հայկական կամ թուրքական աղբյուրներն են ասում, այլ նույնիսկ, օրինակ, Օբաման: Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների թեմայով Դաշնակցության կազմակերպած համաժողովի ընթացքում այս մասին այսօր հայտարարել է ՀՅԴ Բյուրոյի ներկայացուցիչ Հրանտ Մարգարյանը:
Վերջինս իր ելույթի ժամանակ կոշտ քննադատության է ենթարկել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության առկա վիճակը և այս մասով տարվող քաղաքականությունը:
«Մեկ տարի առաջ Թուրքիան Ղարաբաղի հարցով ընդհանրապես տեսակետ հայտնելու բարոյական իրավունքը չուներ, կողմ չէր համարվում: Այսօր, արդեն իսկ ներկայացվում է կողմ, արդեն իսկ հասկանալի է դառնում, որ ինչու պետք է Ղարաբաղի հարցը նաև լուծվի հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու համար: Գիտեք, Թուրքիան շահագրգիռ կողմ է: Այս պահին հայկական կողմը պետք է ընդունի, որ պարտված է»,- ասել է Հրանտ Մարգարյանը:
Նա հայտարարել է նաև, որ Հայաստանի իշխանությունները 1990 թվականից ի վեր հայտարարում են Թուրքիայի հետ առանց նախապայմանների հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին և այսօր Հայաստանը չպիտի զիջի այդ սկզբունքային դիրքը. «Այսինքն, եթե այդ դիրքի մեջ չզիջեինք, այդ սկզբունքից կառչած մնայինք, ամուր մնայինք, թրքական կողմը միշտ կներկայանար աշխարհին իբրև մեղավոր: Եթե մինչև հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության նախաձեռնությունը Թուրքիան դիտվում էր իբրև անհանդուրժող, անբարյացակամ երկիր Հայաստանի հանդեպ, ապա այժմ նրա իմիջը փոխվել է և նա ներկայանում է իբրև բարիդրացիական հարաբերության ջատագով պետություն»:
Հրանտ Մարգարյանը բացատրել է նաև Հայաստանի ներկայիս պարտված վիճակի նախապատճառները. «Ազգային հարցերը մեկ ընդհանրություն են, ազգային հարցերի նկատմամբ մեր վերաբերմունքը մեկ հիմնական էություն ունի: Այդ էությունը չի կարող հարցից հարց տարբերվել: Իսկ եթե մենք մտածում ենք, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցով կարելի է ոչ մի բան չզիջել, բայց մյուս ազգային հարցերում ինչ որ բան զիջել, դա հենց այն ծուղակն է, որ մենք ընկնում ենք և զիջում ենք ամեն ինչ: Եվ ես կարծում եմ, որ այս է, որ մենք պետք է հասկանանք` Ղարաբաղի հարցը, ցեղասպանության հարցը, Արևմտահայաստանի ազատագրման հարցը, Ջավախքի հարցը, Հայաստանի անկախության հարցը մեկ ամբողջականություն են: Եվ ճիշտ ազգային մոտեցումով է, որ մենք պետք է կարողանանք այդ հարցերին լուծում գտնել: Հարցերից որևէ մեկը մյուս հարցերի համար չի կարելի մատաղ անել»:
Ուշագրավ է, որ կոալիցիայի մաս կազմող Դաշնակցության ներկայացուցիչը, չնայած բավականին խիստ քննադատությանը, իր ելույթում խուսափել է նշել ներկայացված մեղադրանքների հասցեատերերին: 
Դաշնակցությունն, ինչպես միշտ, իր ամպլուայում է. վճռական որևէ պահի հարվածել և նալին, և մեխին, դրանք զուգորդել կոալիցիայից դուրս գալու վճռականության մասին լուրերով, այնուհետև լռելու կամ անմեղ փնթփնթոցի դիմաց ստանալ որևէ հարմար աթոռ:

----------


## Artgeo

Երեկ Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքով մի ուշագրավ, հետաքրքիր լուր են տարածել, որի մասին հայկական որևէ ԶԼՄ-ում ես տեղեկատվություն չգտա: 
«Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան պայմանավորվել են փոխհարաբերությունները վերականգնելու վերաբերյալ» այսպես է հնչում վերնագիրը հայերեն



> Армения и Турция договорились о восстановлении двусторонних отношений
> 
> Страны разработали так называемую "дорожную карту". Об этом историческом событии сообщается в совместном заявлении министров иностранных дел двух стран, а также Швейцарии, которая является посредником в переговорном процессе.


Եվ այսպես, Ցեղասպանության 94-րդ տարելիցի, Սերժի Մոսկվա մեկնելու նախօրեակին ինչ-որ պայմանագիր է ստորագրվում արտգործնախարարների մակարդակով, որի մասին հայ հասարակությունը չի տեղեկացվում (համենայն դեպս ո՛չ ընդդիմադիր, ո՛չ իշխանական ԶԼՄ-ներում ես նման բան չգտա): 
Ի՞նչ ա կատարվում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երեկ Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքով մի ուշագրավ, հետաքրքիր լուր են տարածել, որի մասին հայկական որևէ ԶԼՄ-ում ես տեղեկատվություն չգտա: 
> «Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան պայմանավորվել են փոխհարաբերությունները վերականգնելու վերաբերյալ» այսպես է հնչում վերնագիրը հայերեն
> 
> Եվ այսպես, Ցեղասպանության 94-րդ տարելիցի, Սերժի Մոսկվա մեկնելու նախօրեակին ինչ-որ պայմանագիր է ստորագրվում արտգործնախարարների մակարդակով, որի մասին հայ հասարակությունը չի տեղեկացվում (համենայն դեպս ո՛չ ընդդիմադիր, ո՛չ իշխանական ԶԼՄ-ներում ես նման բան չգտա): 
> Ի՞նչ ա կատարվում:


Անցյալ դարի էշությունների դեժավյու։ Ռուսներն ու թուրքերը սեկա են խաղում Հայաստանի վրա։ Թուրքերը «ջոկեռ» են բռնել, ու Օբաման ցեղասպանություն բառը չի արտասանի։



> Վերջին ամիսներին Անկարան եւ Երեւանը հարաբերությունների կարգավորման շուրջ բանակցությունները վարում են փակ դռների ետեւում: Գլխավոր շտաբը եւ կառավարությունը գտնում են, Թուրքիան չպետք է Հայաստանի հետ սահմանը բացի առանց Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման: Որպես հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ուղղությամբ առաջին քայլ Անկարան Հայաստանին առաջարկել է «վերադարձնել» Ղարաբաղի մերձակա հինգ շրջանները, որպեսզի այնտեղ կարողանան վերադառնալ փախստականները: Միաժամանակ Անկարան առաջարկել է պահպանել Ղարաբաղում անվտանգության միջանցքը: «Եթե Հայաստանն ընդունի այդ պայմանները, ապա Թուրքիան «առաջին փուլում կբացի սահմանն ամիսը մեկ անգամ, այնուհետեւ` ամիսը երկու անգամ: Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատելուց եւ անվտանգության գոտու ստեղծումից հետո սահմանը բաց կլինի 24 ժամ», - գրում է Zaman-ը


Խնդալու է։ Թուրքիան կարող է նաև սահմանի բաց պահելու րոպեավճար մտցնել, ապրանք առած ու ուշացած հայ առևտրականների համար։ Ղումարբազ նախագահ ունենալու հետևանքների սկիզբն է։

----------


## ministr

> Եվ այսպես, Ցեղասպանության 94-րդ տարելիցի, Սերժի Մոսկվա մեկնելու նախօրեակին ինչ-որ պայմանագիր է ստորագրվում արտգործնախարարների մակարդակով, որի մասին հայ հասարակությունը չի տեղեկացվում (համենայն դեպս ո՛չ ընդդիմադիր, ո՛չ իշխանական ԶԼՄ-ներում ես նման բան չգտա):


Սրա մասին ա խոսքը?

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԵՎ ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՅԻ ԱԳՆ ԵՎ ՇՎԵՅՑԱՐԻԱՅԻ ԱՐՏԱՔԻՆ ԳՈՐԾԵՐԻ ԴԱՇՆԱՅԻՆ ԴԵՊԱՐՏԱՄԵՆՏԻ 
ՀԱՄԱՏԵՂ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ 
Հայաստանը եւ Թուրքիան, Շվեյցարիայի միջնորդությամբ, ինտենսիվ աշխատանք են տարել, նպատակ ունենալով կարգավորել իրենց երկկողմ հարաբերությունները և զարգացնել դրանք փոխադարձ հարգանքի ու բարիդրացիության ոգով` այսպիսով խթանելով խաղաղությունը, կայունությունը և անվտանգությունը ողջ տարածաշրջանում: 
Այդ գործընթացում երկու կողմերը ձեռք են բերել շոշափելի առաջընթաց և փոխըմբռնում: Նրանք համաձայնության են հանգել իրենց երկկողմ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման համապարփակ շրջանակի շուրջ երկու կողմերին գոհացնող կերպով: Այս համատեքստում սահմանվել է ճանապարհային քարտեզ:

Այս համաձայնեցված հիմքերը դրական հեռանկար են ստեղծում գործընթացի շարունակման համար:

lragir.am

----------


## Artgeo

> Սրա մասին ա խոսքը?


Էն ա հա, խաբնվում էի  :Wink: 
Եվ այսպես, իմ գրառումը 
*Այսօր 09:54*
Լրագրի հոդվածը 
*09:59:47 - 23/04/2009*

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Նրանք համաձայնության են հանգել իրենց երկկողմ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման համապարփակ շրջանակի շուրջ երկու կողմերին գոհացնող կերպով: *Այս համատեքստում սահմանվել է ճանապարհային քարտեզ:*


Շատ մեծ հարց է լուծվել, Թուրքիա գնալու ճանապարհը մենք չգիտեինք, Թուրքերն էլ Հայաստան մտնելու ճանապարհը չգիտեին։ Հիմա պատկերացրեք, հայերն ու թուրքերը ճանապարհային քարտեզները բռնած փորձում են 24 ժամվա մեջ գտնել միմյանց։ Գնում են, ողջագուրվում են, փոխանակվում ապրանքներով ու սրընթաց  դեպի սահմանը՝ հասցնելու։ Սահմանապահը նայում է ժամացույցին ու. Ծը՛, ուշացել ես աբեր, արի մնա կողքի բուդկում, մի ամսից կանցնես։ Էս ստիկերսներն էլ բեր ուտենք քանի չեն փչացել։

----------


## ministr

Վիշապ ջան խոսքը ճանապարհի քարտեզի մասին չի այլ roadmap-ի (որոշակի գործողությունների ծրագիր), ուղղակի ապուշ ձևի են թարգմանել :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան խոսքը ճանապարհի քարտեզի մասին չի այլ roadmap-ի (որոշակի գործողությունների ծրագիր), ուղղակի ապուշ ձևի են թարգմանել


 :LOL:  Հա, գործողությունների գրաֆիկ պիտի թարգմանեին… ինչևէ, հաշվի առնելով, թե ով է թուրքերի հետ բազար անողը, հաշվի առնելով թե ովքեր են թուրքերը դիվանագիտության տեսնակյունից, հաշվի առնելով թուրքերի հետ խաղեր տալու մոտիվացիաների հնարավոր վարկածները, առիթի անպատեհությունը, հաշվի առնելով, որ վաղը ապրիլի 24–ն է, ապա ես չեմ կասկածում, որ կրված ենք։ Էմոցիոնալ գրառում եմ անում, այ էդպես։ Կարելի է ջնջել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշապ ջան խոսքը ճանապարհի քարտեզի մասին չի այլ roadmap-ի (որոշակի գործողությունների ծրագիր), ուղղակի ապուշ ձևի են թարգմանել


Էտ roadmap-ից էս մի 15 տարի ա մի հատ էլ արաբա-իսրաելական հարցերը կարգավորելու համար կա: Բայց հրեաները road-ի ուղիղ մեջտեղը պատ են սարքում:

----------


## Tig

*ՄԻԺԻ- ի դիրքորոշումը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների ներկա զարգացումների վերաբերյալ*

Արդեն շուրջ մեկ տարի է, ինչ պաշտոնական բանակցություններ են սկսվել հայ– թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման շուրջ։ Մինչև օրս հայ հանրության համար հստակ չէ, թե ինչ օրակարգով են տեղի ունենամ այս բանակցությունները և ինչ է ակնկալում Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը բացի հայ֊-թուրքական սահմանի բացումից։ Վերջին ամսվա ընթացքում բանակցությունների վերաբերյալ շրջանառվող տեղեկատվությունը մեզ խոր մտահոգություն է պատճառում, ուստի ներկայացնում ենք մեր դիրքորոշումը հիմնական խնդիրների վերաբերյալ։
Խնդիր Ա. Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի ներկայիս սահմանների փոխադարձ ճանաչումը.
Եթե նման համաձայնություն կայանա, ապա դա կնշանակի հայ ժողովրդի հրաժարում Արևմտյան Հայաստանի բոլոր տարածքների նկատմամբ ներկա և ապագա ազգային արդար ու կենսական պահանջատիրությունից, ու նաև՝ տարածաշրջանում ազդեցության լծակներ ունենալու և կարևոր գործոն դառնալու/մնալու հեռանկարից։
Ոչ վաղ անցյալում՝ 1921թ–ին, Հայաստանի Խորհրդային հանրապետության ղեկավարությունը գնաց նման մի թուլամորթ քայլի՝ ստորագրեց Կարսի պայմանագիրը։ Մինչև օրս, նույնիսկ հայ դպրոցական դասագրքերում այս քայլը ներկայացվում է որպես դիվանագիտական թուլամորթություն ու անհեռատեսություն, դավաճանություն պետական շահերին։ Սա այն դեպքում, երբ 1921թ–ին Հայաստանը գտնվում էր շատ ավելի ծանր սոցիալական, տնտեսական և աշխարհքաղաքական պայմաններում, հյուծված էր բազմաթիվ պատերազմներից, լցված էր անօթևան գաղթականներով, դեռ չէր մարել սովի ու համաճարակի ալիքը։
Որքան էլ Թուրքիայի քաղաքական, տնտեսական և ռազմական ուժը գերազանցի հայկականին, այս քայլը չի կարող արդարացված լինել, քանի որ մեր ժողովրդին կզրկի իր գոյության ու զարգացման կենսական իրավունքներից, ինչպես նաև մեր հայրենիքին՝ Հայաստանին, տարածաշրջանում իր քաղաքական խաղաքարտերից։ Մենք դեմ ենք, որ Հայաստանը ճանաչի Թուրքիայի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը։ ՀՀ իշխանությունների՝ դավաճանական համաձայնություն կնքելու պարագան հղի է քաղաքացիական ու ժողովրդական դիմադրության հեռանկարով, և ՄԻԺԻ-ն որպես հայ քաղաքացիական  գործոն,  ամեն  ջանք  կգործադրի մեր ժողովրդին ու հանրությանը մոբիլիզացնելու համար՝ համագործակցելով առկա բոլոր այն ուժերի հետ, որոնք կիսում են այստեղ նշված նպատակները։
Խնդիր Բ. Արցախյան կարգավորման գործընթացում Թուրքիայի մասնակցությունը
Հայ-թուրքական բանակցություններում Թուրքիան որպես նախապայման է նշում Արցախյան հարցի կարգավորումը, ինչպես նաև շրջանառության մեջ է դրվում Արցախյան կարգավորման գործընթացում Թուրքիայի ընդգրկմասն հարցը։
Մենք բացարձակ անընդունելի ենք համարում, որ Թուրքիան որևէ կերպ ընդգրկվի Արցախյան կարգավորման գործընթացում, նաև հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը չպետք է լինի Արցախի հաշվին։ Միանգամայն հստակ է, որ հայ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ թշնամական վերաբերմունք ունեցող Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի դիրքորոշումներն Արցախյան հարցում նույնն են, և նրանք վարում են համատեղ մշակված հակահայկական քաղաքականություն։
Խնդիր Գ. Հայոց Ցեղասպանությունն ուսումնասիրող հայ-թուրքական համատեղ հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը
Ըստ շրջանառվող տեղեկատվության՝ պետք է ստեղծվի ինչ-որ հանձնաժողով, որը պետք է քննարկի Հայոց Ցեղասպանության հարցը։
Նմանատիպ անիրավական, անմարդկային ու անբարոյական տգետ համաձայնությունները միանշանակ մերժելի են։ Ավելին, մենք սխալ ենք համարում Հայոց Ցեղասպանության առանձնացումը բուն Հայկական հարցից, երբ այն դիտարկվում է զուտ որպես մարդկության դեմ հանցագործություն, և պահանջվում է ճանաչում «հանուն ճանաչման»։ Թուրքիայի հետ բանակցություններում Հայոց  Ցեղասպանությունը հայ ժողովրդի ու իր հայրենիքի՝ Հայաստանի համար նախ և առաջ մարդկային ու ազգային անվտանգության և արդար ու իրավական հատուցման հիմնահարց է։
Մենք պահանջում ենք, որ ՀՀ իշխանություններն ամենաբարձր մակարդակով մեր ժողովրդին, որին նրանք առաջին հերթին են հաշվետու, պաշտոնապես և հստակորեն հայտնեն իրենց դիրքորոշումն այս հիմնահարցերի շուրջ ու նաև անհապաղ հանրայնացնեն բանակցությունների սեղանին դրված կետերը, քանզի սրանք առնչվում են մեր բովանդակ ժողովրդի գոյության ու անվտանգության հիմնական շահերին։ Ոչ մի
իշխանություն իրավունք չունի գաղտնի գործընթացներում համաձայնության գալու հայ ժողովրդի կենսական շահերի և իրավունքների վերաբերյալ, թշնամի կամ ոչ թշնամի արտաքին ուժերի ու երկրների հետ, առանց ժողովրդի համաձայնութիւնը ստանալու և լեգիտիմություն վայելելու։ Պետք է դասեր քաղել մեր իսկ պատմությունից և ընկալել, թե ինչու է դարեր շարունակ հայ ժողովուրդը ենթարկվել ջարդերի ու ցեղասպանության, զուրկ եղել և կորցրել իր անվտանգության ու գոյության երաշխիք հանդիսացող հայկական ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ։
Մենք պահանջում ենք, որ ՀՀ իշխանություններն անհապաղ հայտարարեն, որ իրենք չեն ստորագրի որևէ համաձայնագիր, որը կներառի հայ-թուրքական ներկա տարածքային ամբողջականության ճանաչումը, Թուրքիայի ընդգրկումն Արցախյան կարգավորման գործընթացում և կասկածի տակ կդնի (կքննարկի) Հայոց Ցեղասպանության փաստը։
Հայ իշխանությունները և ղեկավարությունն իրավունք չունեն կրկին անգամ անտեսելու պատմության դասերը հանուն կեղծ տնտեսական շահերի՝ բարեկամության ձեռք սեղմելու հայ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ թշնամորեն դիրքորոշված Թուրքիայի հետ։ Նրանք իրավունք չունեն դարձյալ օտար տերությունների գործիքը և կամ խամաճիկը դառնալ, ստրկամտությամբ զոհ գնալ մեծ քաղաքականություններին՝ ուրանալով հայ ժողովրդի մարդկային, ազգային-պետական շահերը, նաև ֆիզիկական ոչնչացման ու հոգևոր հիասթափության հեռանկար ստեղծելով մեր ժողովրդի համար։
Այսօր հայ ժողովրդի և պետության համար գերխնդիրներ են անվտանգությունը, համընդհանուր բարօրությունն ու արդարությունը, և ոչ թե Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանների բացումը, որի նպատակահարմարությունը ներկա պայմաններում խիստ վիճելի է։ Տնտեսական և սոցիալական մեր ներքին խնդիրները լուծելու համար պետք է կատարվի ազգային հարստության արդար վերաբաշխում և սոցիալական արդարություն հաստատելուն ուղղված քայլեր ժողովրդավարական սկզբունքներով ընտրվող ու առաջնորդվող Հայ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունների ու կառավարման համակարգի շնորհիվ։
ՄԻԺԻ-ն գտնում է, որ Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանների բացումը չի կարելի առանձնացնել Հայկական Հարցից, մանավանդ որ հայ ժողովրդի դեմ թշնամորեն դիրքորոշված և Թուրքիայի, և Ադրբեջանի համար այն մեկ ամբողջական քաղաքականության մաս է կազմում, իսկ Հայոց Ցեղասպանության ժխտման քաղաքականությունը շարունակվում է թուրքական ամենաբարձր ամբիոններից։
Անհապաղ համապատասխան պատասխան ենք պահանջում ՀՀ իշխանություններից։

Մարդու իրավունքների և ժողովրդավարության ինստիտուտ՝ ՄԻԺԻ

Երևան, 15 ապրիլի, 2009թ.

----------


## voter

Երեկ երեկոյան Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի ԱԳՆ ներն տարածել են հայտարարություն փոխադարձ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման մասին։

Հայաստանը եւ Թուրքիան համաձայնության են հանգել 

Ինչքան էլ, սա արված է Եղեռնի տարեդարձի նախորեին զարմանալի կլինի, եթե Թուրքիան զուտ Օբամայի Ցեղասպանություն բառը չարտասանելու համար այս ամենը կազմակերպած լինի։ Այստեղ հեռուն գնացող նպատակ է երևում։ Հավանաբար նոր Բեռլինյան պատ է ստեղծվում ԱՄՆի ու Ռուսասատանի միջև կովկասում։ Այդ պատը լինելու է Հայաստանը, որտեղ և ԱՄՆն և Ռուսաստանն են ներկա լինելու։ Պատի մի կողմում լինելու է Վրաստանը, մյուս կողմում Ադրբեջանը։ Թուրքիային հավանաբար առաջարկվել է հրաժարվել պատի այն կողմում հայտնվելիք Ռուսաստանյան ադրբեջանի նկատմամբ նկրտումներից ու հարաբերություններ հաստատել Հայաստանի հետ։ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը Թուրքիայի գլխին առավել ևս Երդողանի ու Գյուլի կուսակցության գլխին կախված չի եղել։ Այն միայն Ռազմական աթաթուրքիան անձի պաշտամունքով ապրող «սեկուլյարիստների» գլխին է պատուհաս։ Իսլամական կուսակցությունները Թուրքիայում միայն կշահեն Ցեղասպանության ճանաչումից, քանի որ արաբական երկրներն նույնպես Օսմանյան տիրակալությունը քաղցր խոսքով չեն հիշում, իսկ Թուրքիային ԱՄՆի կողմից վերապահված է իսլամի հետ համագործակցության մունետիկի դերը, որի մեջ Օսմանյան կայսրության գովերգումը ու այն որպես անարատ տարիներ ոչ թուրքերի համար ներկայացնելը ոչ մի կերպ չի նպաստում արաբների ու մյուս իսլամական ժողովուրդների հետ հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը։

----------


## Marduk

Ինչ Բեռլինի պատ ինչ բան 

Ռազմաճակատ է բացվելու Արևելքի ու Արևմուտքի միջև ու հենց մեր վրով է անցնելու գիծը:

Իրան , Ռուսաստան, Արևմուտք... դուք հասկանում եք ինչ ուժեր են այստեղ բախվելու , ինչ ստավկեք են լինելու, էգուց մյուս որ պարսիկ ուսանողները ոտի կանգնեն Երևանի կենտրոնում չզարմանաք .... 

 Աստված մի պատմական շանս տվեց Հայ ժողովրդին մի վերջին անգամ խելքի գալու....

 էն էլ... Հուդա-քրիստոնեությունը էս ժողովրդին անհավատ դարձրեց: Լրիվ անհավատ Աստծո նկատմամբ:

----------


## Rammer

Հալալա թուրքերին, Էլի կուտը տվեցին, դե մենք էլ դարամյա կուտ ուտող ենք...
Մենք մեր ձեռքով փակեցինք Օբամայի բերանը...

----------


## yerevakluram

ՀՅ Դաշնակցությունը տարածել է հաղորդագրություն, ըստ որի, Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ կարող են հաստատվել Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչմամբ և հայ ժողովրդի իրավունքների վերականգնմամբ միայն։ 
Առանց նախապայմանների շրջափակման վերացումը և դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումն այդ ճանապարհի սոսկ առաջին քայլերը կարող են լինել։ Դաշնակցության համար բացարձակապես անընդունելի է Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների բնականոնացումը մեր պետության ինքնիշխան և կենսունակ լինելիության ու սերունդների ազգային-պետական իրավունքների հաշվին։
Հաստատակամ այս սկզբունքներին՝ մենք անընդունելի եւ դատապարտելի ենք համարում Հայաստանի Արտաքին գործերի նախարարության կողմից Թուրքիայի հետ ապրիլի 22-ի հայտարարության ստորագրումը։
«Մենք գտնում ենք, որ հայ ժողովրդի մեծագույն ողբերգության հիշատակի օրվա՝ ապրիլի 24-ի անմիջական նախօրեին և Թուրքիայի ղեկավարների վերջին շրջանում կատարած՝ Արցախյան հիմնախնդրի և ընդհանրապես բացահայտ հակահայկական հայտարարությունների ու նախապայմաններ թելադրելու պայմաններում, այդ փաստաթղթի ի հայտ գալը հարվածում է Հայաստանի ու հայ ժողովրդի շահերին։ 
Արձանագրելով, որ այս ընթացքը ենթադրում է բացասական առումով Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքական ուղեգծի փոփոխություն, Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը կոալիցիային իր մասնակցության նպատակահարմարության հարցը կքննարկի առաջիկա օրերին», նշված է կուսակցությն հաղորդագրությունում:

----------


## Elmo

> Հալալա թուրքերին, Էլի կուտը տվեցին, դե մենք էլ դարամյա կուտ ուտող ենք...
> Մենք մեր ձեռքով փակեցինք Օբամայի բերանը...


Թուրքերին չի հալալ հայերին ա հասնում: Արժանի ենք համ սենց վերաբերմունքին, համ էս կառավարությանը, համ էլ էս ճնշումներին ու առհամարանքին:
Մեր գեղում սենց խոսք կար:
«եթե մեջիթի դուռը բաց ա, շան աբուռին ի՞նչ ա եղել, որ չմտնի ներս ու մեջը չիշիկ անի»

----------

Mephistopheles (24.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

> ՀՅ Դաշնակցությունը տարածել է հաղորդագրություն, ըստ որի, Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ կարող են հաստատվել Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչմամբ և հայ ժողովրդի իրավունքների վերականգնմամբ միայն։ 
> Առանց նախապայմանների շրջափակման վերացումը և դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումն այդ ճանապարհի սոսկ առաջին քայլերը կարող են լինել։ Դաշնակցության համար բացարձակապես անընդունելի է Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների բնականոնացումը մեր պետության ինքնիշխան և կենսունակ լինելիության ու սերունդների ազգային-պետական իրավունքների հաշվին։
> Հաստատակամ այս սկզբունքներին՝ մենք անընդունելի եւ դատապարտելի ենք համարում Հայաստանի Արտաքին գործերի նախարարության կողմից Թուրքիայի հետ ապրիլի 22-ի հայտարարության ստորագրումը։
> «Մենք գտնում ենք, որ հայ ժողովրդի մեծագույն ողբերգության հիշատակի օրվա՝ ապրիլի 24-ի անմիջական նախօրեին և Թուրքիայի ղեկավարների վերջին շրջանում կատարած՝ Արցախյան հիմնախնդրի և ընդհանրապես բացահայտ հակահայկական հայտարարությունների ու նախապայմաններ թելադրելու պայմաններում, այդ փաստաթղթի ի հայտ գալը հարվածում է Հայաստանի ու հայ ժողովրդի շահերին։ 
> Արձանագրելով, որ այս ընթացքը ենթադրում է բացասական առումով Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքական ուղեգծի փոփոխություն, Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը կոալիցիային իր մասնակցության նպատակահարմարության հարցը կքննարկի առաջիկա օրերին», նշված է կուսակցությն հաղորդագրությունում:


Որը կավարտվի .... կոալիցիայում մնալով: Համ էլ ընտրություններա բանա դեմը, բա մի հատ չհիշեն իրանց կոզրի տուզը, դառնան "գաղափարական ընդդիմություն", հետո ասեն որ սաղ լավա ինչա եղել որ, կոալիցիայում կմնանք ու կաշխատենք, բա հո չենք նստելու բողոքենք...

----------


## lav tgha

Պէտք է դատապարտել ապրիլի 22-ին Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի միատեղ յայտարարութիւնը, պէտք է պատասխանատւութեան կանչել անձանց, սկսած արտգործ նախարարից, սա հարւած էր հայ ժողովրդին իր թիկունքից  ապրիլ 24-ի զոհերի յիշատակման օրւայ նախաշեմին,:

*Ոչ մի զիջում, Ոչ մի նահանջ
Պահանջում ենք ճանաչում , Պահանջում ենք հատուցում*

----------


## Adriano

Պետք է խոստովանել, որ ՀՀ համար լրացուցիչ ճանապարհների բացումը էական նշանակություն ունեն: Երևի թե ՀՀ տնտեսությունը ավելի արագ կզարգանար, եթե չլիներ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը և ՀՀ շրջափակումը: Ես կարծում եմ, որ սահմանների բացումը Թուրքիայի կողմից առանց նախապայմանների, այսինքն ցեղասպանության հարցը և Ղարաբաղյան հարցը դեռ մնում են, ճիշտ քայլ է, որը թույլ կտա թուլացնել տարածաշրջանում առկա լարվածությունը և միաժամանակ ապահովել երկկողմանի շահավետ համագործակցություն: Սակայն սա չպետք է արվի ՀՀ ազգային շահերին հակառակ: Ես դեռ չեմ հավատում թե թուրքերը միանգամից բարիացան, իմ կարծիքով սա ինչ-որ արհեստական տպավորություն ստեղծելու համար է արված: Ինչու հենց Եղեռնի նախօրիակին լուրեր են պտտվում թե ՀՀ-ն և Թուրքիան սկսում են այն ճանապարհը, որը պետք է տանի երկու պետությունների հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը: Սրանով Թուրքերը ցանկանում են շեղել աշխարհին: Հատկապես ցանկանում են ազդել ԱՄՆ նախագահի վրա`կապված նրա ելույթի հետ Եղեռնի կապակցությամբ: Չնայած նրան, որ  ժամանակակից թուրքերը կապ չունեն ցեղասպանության հետ, նրանք գոնե պետք է ներեղություն խնդրեն իրենց մեծերի արածի համար:

----------


## ministr

Էդ սահմանի բացումը տենց միանշանակ դրական չի.. հնարավոր ա ներսի չեղած արդարությունը ընդհանրապես գոլորշիանա: Թմրամիջոցների նոր ուղի դառնալու վտանգն էլ մյուս կողմից: Հլա քրդերի ներս ու դուրսի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Մյուս կողմից տենց կախված չենք լինի Վրաստանի ճանապարհներից...Իսկ թուրքը կյանքում չի սպիտակելու, ձեռները ոնց որ կարմիր կար տենց էլ մնալուա հայերին ջնջելու երազանքով: Ժամանակին մի անգամ խաբվեցինք մտածելով, որ երիտթուրքերը Աբդուլ Համիդը չեն, ցիվիլ խելոք պուպուշ թուրքեր են, հիմա ինչ նույնը կրկնենք?
Մեր թշնամին թուրք մարդը չի, հասարակ թուրքն ու հայը հանգիստ կարող են ապրել, բայց դրանց քաղաքականությունն ու ծրագրերը քանի կան, վտանգը կախվածա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դժբախտաբար "հայ-թուրքական" հարաբերություններ որպես այդպիսին գոյություն չունի, այլ կա Թուրքիա-հայեր հարաբերություններ՝ Թուրքիան որպես երկիր, իսկ հայերը որպես ժողովուրդ…

 սահմանի բացումը մեզ մոտ քննարկվում է ավելի որպես բարոյակ հարց այլ ոչ թե գործնական

----------


## voter

> Ինչ Բեռլինի պատ ինչ բան 
> 
> Ռազմաճակատ է բացվելու Արևելքի ու Արևմուտքի միջև ու հենց մեր վրով է անցնելու գիծը:
> 
> Իրան , Ռուսաստան, Արևմուտք... դուք հասկանում եք ինչ ուժեր են այստեղ բախվելու , ինչ ստավկեք են լինելու, էգուց մյուս որ պարսիկ ուսանողները ոտի կանգնեն Երևանի կենտրոնում չզարմանաք .... 
> 
>  Աստված մի պատմական շանս տվեց Հայ ժողովրդին մի վերջին անգամ խելքի գալու....
> 
>  էն էլ... Հուդա-քրիստոնեությունը էս ժողովրդին անհավատ դարձրեց: Լրիվ անհավատ Աստծո նկատմամբ:





> Հալալա թուրքերին, Էլի կուտը տվեցին, դե մենք էլ դարամյա կուտ ուտող ենք...
> Մենք մեր ձեռքով փակեցինք Օբամայի բերանը...


Ռազմաճակատի գիծը չեն համաձայնեցնում, այն ստեղծվում է դիմադրող ուժերի չափի համաձայն, ով ինչքան կարողանում է այնքան էլ պահում է։

ԱՄՆ-Ռուսաստան առօրյա հարաբերությունները միջին արևելքում նման են երկորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմից հետո Եվրոպայի տարանջատման ընթացքին, ամեն մեկը իր ազդեցության ոլորտն էր ստեղծում թաթը դնելով այս կամ այն քարտեզի մասի վրա։ Չերչիլն ու ստալինը Հունաստանն ու Հարավսլավիան անխոս անձայն հենց այդպես են բաժանել, Ստալինը իր մատիտն է դրել Հարավսլավիայի վրա Չերչիլն էլ իրենը Հունաստանի վրա։

Համոզել կամ ստիպել այս կամ այն ազգերին մտնել իր ազդեցության գոտի, ոչ մեկ չի պատրաստվում, ուղղակի ՏԵՂՅԱԿ ԵՆ ՊԱՀՈՒՄ որտեղով է անցնելու սահմանը։

Հիմնական մեզ համար կարևոր հարցը նա է, պարզել մենք ում գոտում ենք հայտնվում, քանի որ մյուսից սպասելիքներ այլևս պիտի չունենանք։ 

Վրացիք հենց դրա համար էլ լռում են ու սպասում։

Ռազմական գործողություններ հնարավոր չեն, քանի որ բաժանման նպատակը բնական ռեսուրսների կայուն ու ապահով տրանսպորտային ուղիներ ստեղծելն է, որ ռեսուրստենիր կեսը - Իրաքից, ԱՄՆն հանգիստ հանի տանի։ Իրանից էլ Ռուսաստանը։ 

Պատերազմական գործողությունները անշահավետ ու անապահով կդարձնեն ցանկացած նոր տրանսպորտային ծրագիր։ Ցանկացած ներդրող կխուսափի ներդրումներ անել, եթե նույնիսկ մի երկու սնայպեր իրար կրակեն Արցախի ճակատում։ Դրա համար էլ շտապ կարգով նույնիսկ ժամկետներ դնելով Արցախի հարցի լուծում են պահանջում և ԱՄՆն և Ռուսները մեզանից ու ադրբեջանից։

Այն որ թուրքերը այդօրինակ մանր ճնշում են գործադրում ԱՄՆի վրա, փորձելով շանտաժի ենթարկել ու ինչ որ իրենց ուզածը ունենա, օրինակ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման դադարեցումը, մանրունք է։ 

Ես նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ, որ նման բռիությունը ԱՄՆն կպատժի, չեմ զարմանա եթե Օբաման չճանաչի էլ կոնգրեսում չխանգարի Ցեղասպանության բանաձևի ընդունմանը։

Ցեղասպանության հարցը եկրորդային նույնիսկ երրորդային է առօրյա իրավիճակում ու համարվում է ԱՄՆի կողմից էլ մանրունք, որ Հայերն ու Թուրքերն իրենք պիտի լուծեն, ավելորդ անգամ ՉԱՆՀԱՆԳՍՏԱՑՆԵՆ ու չշեղեն կարևոր գոծից, այն է կրկնվեմ ով ԱՄՆից ու Ռուսաստանից ինչ է ստանում։

Արցախի հարցը նույնպես ԱՄՆի ու Ռուսաստանի համար ավելորդություն է ու եթե Հիլարի Քլինտոնի ելույթը ճիշտ կարդանք, հասկանալի կլինի, որ մինչև Մայիս Արցախի հարցի լուծման նրա «հույսը» իրականում հրամայական է։ Եթե չլուծեն մինչ այդ այդ հարցը ու հանգստանան Հայաստանը ու Ադրբեջանը, նրանցով ԱՄՆն ու Ռուսաստանը լուրջ կզբաղվեն ու առանց հարց ու փորձ անելու կլուծեն ինչպես կցանկանան իրենք - այն է կկիսեն ամեն ինչ իրար մեջ...

----------

Սամվել (26.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պետք է խոստովանել, որ ՀՀ համար լրացուցիչ ճանապարհների բացումը էական նշանակություն ունեն: Երևի թե ՀՀ տնտեսությունը ավելի արագ կզարգանար, եթե չլիներ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը և ՀՀ շրջափակումը: Ես կարծում եմ, որ սահմանների բացումը Թուրքիայի կողմից առանց նախապայմանների, այսինքն ցեղասպանության հարցը և Ղարաբաղյան հարցը դեռ մնում են, ճիշտ քայլ է, որը թույլ կտա թուլացնել տարածաշրջանում առկա լարվածությունը և միաժամանակ ապահովել երկկողմանի շահավետ համագործակցություն: Սակայն սա չպետք է արվի ՀՀ ազգային շահերին հակառակ: Ես դեռ չեմ հավատում թե թուրքերը միանգամից բարիացան, իմ կարծիքով սա ինչ-որ արհեստական տպավորություն ստեղծելու համար է արված: Ինչու հենց Եղեռնի նախօրիակին լուրեր են պտտվում թե ՀՀ-ն և Թուրքիան սկսում են այն ճանապարհը, որը պետք է տանի երկու պետությունների հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը: Սրանով Թուրքերը ցանկանում են շեղել աշխարհին: Հատկապես ցանկանում են ազդել ԱՄՆ նախագահի վրա`կապված նրա ելույթի հետ Եղեռնի կապակցությամբ: Չնայած նրան, որ  ժամանակակից թուրքերը կապ չունեն ցեղասպանության հետ, նրանք գոնե պետք է ներեղություն խնդրեն իրենց մեծերի արածի համար:


Ժամանակակից թուրքերը այնքանով կապ ունեն Ցեղասպանության հետ, որքանով որ նրանց պետությունը հանդիսանում է Օսմանյան կայսրության իրավահաջորդ:

Սահմանի բացումը ձեռնտու չէ ոչ թուրքերին, ոչ ադրբեջանցիներին, ոչ ԱՄՆ-ին, ոչ էլ Հայաստանի ներկայիս իշխանություններին: Պատճառները պարզ են.
1.Թուրքերին ձեռնտու չէ, քանի որ նրանց հետախուզությունը դեռևս 97-98 թթ. պարզել է, որ եթե ՀՀ-ն 15 տարի շրջափակման մեջ մնա, ապա այն աստիճան կհյուծվի, որ Ադրբեջանը, թեև պարտված կողմ է, բայց կարող է չկատարել ոչ մի պարտավորություն, դեռ մի բան էլ հարձակման անցնել. այնքան, որ ուժերի գերակշռությունը նրանց կողմը կանցնի,

2.ԱՄՆ-ին ձեռնտու չէ, քանի որ սահմանի բացմամբ նոր աշխարհաքաղաքական իրադրություն կստեղծվի. Հայաստանը այլևս կախված չի լինի Վրաստանից, և Ռուսաստանի թելադրանքով կարող է Ջավախքի հարցը լրիվ պաշտոնական մակարդակի բարձրացնել.. ընդհուպ մինչև անկախացման պահանջ: Այդ պայմաններում ՌԴ-ն ուղղակի ծնկի կբերի Վրաստանը, ինչը, բնականաբար, ԱՄՆ-ի շահերից չի բխում տարածաշրջանում,

3. Ներկայիս ՀՀ իշխանություններին ձեռնտու չէ, քանի որ մոնոպոլիաները <<կխորտակվեն>>:

ՄԻայն ՌԴ-ն է ձգտում հասնել սահմանի բացմանը :Think:  մեկ էլ ցանկացած ողջամիտ ՀՀ քաղաքացի՝ իհարկե ոչ ռուսական պայմաններով

----------

Սամվել (26.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Թուրքական «Սաբահ» թերթը հրապարակել է Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ համաձայնեցված «ճանապարհային քարտեզի»  մանրամասները: Այն բաղկացած է հինգ կետերից:
> 
> Ըստ այդմ` *Հայաստանը պետք է ընդունի Կարսի պայմանագիրը*` ստորագրված Թուրքիայի եւ նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ի միջեւ 1921 թ.:
> 
> *Պետք է ստեղծվի պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով` ուսումնասիրելու համար Ցեղասպանության պնդումները*, եւ երրորդ պետությունները կարող են միանալ հանձնաժողովին:
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական սահմանը կբացվի եւ համապատասխան փաստաթղթեր կստորագրվեն առեւտրային հարաբերությունների համար:
> Ուղղակի դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ կստեղծվեն, երբ Հայաստանն եւ Թուրքիան Վրաստանի իրենց դեսպաններին կհավատարմագրեն Անկարայում եւ Երեւանում:
> 
> ...


Ասելիք չունեմ…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ըստ այդմ` Հայաստանը պետք է ընդունի Կարսի պայմանագիրը` ստորագրված Թուրքիայի եւ նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ի միջեւ 1921 թ.:


եթեհրաժարվի Կարսի պայմանագրից, ուժի մեջ է մտնելու նախորդը՝ Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիրը, որը ավելի ստորացուցիչ է... Ռուսաստանն էլ թույլ չի տա

այ մյուս կետերի մասին՝ հատկապես Ցեղասպանության <<հետաքննության>>, ես էլ ասելիք չունեմ... :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չգիտեմ ովքեր են տեղյակ, ովքեր ոչ, բայց ցեղասպանության համար Թուրքիային պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու հստակ մեխանիզմ կա միջազգային իրավունքում: ՄԱԿ հովանու ներքո կնքված Ցեղասպանության հանցագործությունը կանխարգելելու և պատժելու մասին 1948թ. կոնվենցիան վավերացրել են և Թուրքիան, և ՀՀ-ն, ուստի և այն պարտադիր է Թուրքիայի համար: Կոնվենցիայով սահմանվում է`



> *Կոնվենցիա
> 
> Ցեղասպանության հանցագործությունը կանխարգելելու և պատժելու մասին*
> 
> *Հոդված 9*
> 
> Պայմանավորվող կողմերի միջև վեճերը` կապված սույն Կոնվենցիայի մեկնաբանման, կիրառման և կատարման հետ, *ներառյալ նաև ցեղասպանություն* կամ 3-րդ հոդվածում թվարկված որևէ արարք *կատարելո համար այս կամ այն պետության պատասխանատվության վերաբերյալ վեճերը, հանձնվում են Միջազգային դատարանի քննարկմանը վեճի կողմերից յուրաքանչյուրի պահանջով:*


Այսինքն ՀՀ-ն հանդիսանալով սույն կոնվենցիայի անդամ, կարող է ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանից վեճի լուծում պահանջել: Դրա համար մեծ աշխատանաքա պետք կատարել հստակ դիրքորոշում ձևավորելու, ապացույցներ ներկայացնելու և դատարանում պատշաճ ձևով ազգի պահանջները ներկայացնելու համար: Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես չեմ լսել, որ նման աշխատանքներ գնան... Գոնե աշխարհի լավագույն մասնագետներին ներգրավվեն այս հարցը դատարանին գերազանց ներկայացնելու համար, ընկել են դիվանագիտական խաղերի մեջ Թուրքիայի հետ, որտեղ միանշանակ պարտվելու են, ու սպասում են, որ այս կամ այն երկիրը ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը....ժամանակին հասկանալի էր ԽՍՀՄ էր, Հայաստանը սուվերենություն չուներ, չէր կարող ինքնուրույն քայլեր աներ, բայց այժմ ամեն ինչ փոխվել է, ամեն ինչ մեր ձեռքերում է ու պետքա գործել, ոչ թե սպասել, որ մեր տեղը գործեն ու մեծերը լավություն անեն.... :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (24.04.2009), Սամվել (26.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չգիտեմ ովքեր են տեղյակ, ովքեր ոչ, բայց ցեղասպանության համար Թուրքիային պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու հստակ մեխանիզմ կա միջազգային իրավունքում: ՄԱԿ հովանու ներքո կնքված Ցեղասպանության հանցագործությունը կանխարգելելու և պատժելու մասին 1948թ. կոնվենցիան վավերացրել են և Թուրքիան, և ՀՀ-ն, ուստի և այն պարտադիր է Թուրքիայի համար: Կոնվենցիայով սահմանվում է`
> 
> Այսինքն ՀՀ-ն հանդիսանալով սույն կոնվենցիայի անդամ, կարող է ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանից վեճի լուծում պահանջել: Դրա համար մեծ աշխատանաքա պետք կատարել հստակ դիրքորոշում ձևավորելու, ապացույցներ ներկայացնելու և դատարանում պատշաճ ձևով ազգի պահանջները ներկայացնելու համար: Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես չեմ լսել, որ նման աշխատանքներ գնան... Գոնե աշխարհի լավագույն մասնագետներին ներգրավվեն այս հարցը դատարանին գերազանց ներկայացնելու համար, ընկել են դիվանագիտական խաղերի մեջ Թուրքիայի հետ, որտեղ միանշանակ պարտվելու են, ու սպասում են, որ այս կամ այն երկիրը ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը....ժամանակին հասկանալի էր ԽՍՀՄ էր, Հայաստանը սուվերենություն չուներ, չէր կարող ինքնուրույն քայլեր աներ, բայց այժմ ամեն ինչ փոխվել է, ամեն ինչ մեր ձեռքերում է ու պետքա գործել, ոչ թե սպասել, որ մեր տեղը գործեն ու մեծերը լավություն անեն....


Ռեալիստ ջան, շնորհակալություն, որ չալարեցիր, հոդվածը գրեցիր.  :Smile: 
Դե որ իմ համար ցավոտ այս թեմային անդրադարձար, ես էլ հավելեմ, որ ես էլ չափազանց զարմացած եմ հայերի դանդաղկոտության վրա: Փոխանակ դաշնակները դրոշ վառեն, <<թուրքի արյուն խմեն>>, <<թուրքի գլուխ ջարդեն>>, թող լծվեն Թուրքիային իրավական պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու գործին:

Մեկ էլ ավելացնեմ, որ նույնիսկ կարիք չկա արտասահմանի մասնագետներին ներգրավել, քանի որ մենք էլ ունենք բարձրակարգ մասնագետ՝ *Վիգեն Քոչարյան*

----------


## REAL_ist

մի մասնագետ լավա, 101 ավելի լավ կլինի Աստղ ջան, նենց կարևորության հարցա, որ պետք չի մինիմալ ռիսկի անգամ գնալ :Smile: 
դիրքորոշումը ու պահանջները, ինչպես նաև կոնվենցիայի մեկնաբանությունները պետքա անթերի լինեն

----------


## Ambrosine

> մի մասնագետ լավա, 101 ավելի լավ կլինի Աստղ ջան, նենց կարևորության հարցա, որ պետք չի մինիմալ ռիսկի անգամ գնալ
> դիրքորոշումը ու պահանջները, ինչպես նաև կոնվենցիայի մեկնաբանությունները պետքա անթերի լինեն


Ռեալիստ ջան, հարցը գիտես ինչում է? Որ նույնիսկ ՄԱԿ-ի հանձնաժողովների ղեկավարներին էլ է սխալ հանում Քոչարյանը :LOL: 
Համաձայն եմ, որ մինիմալ ռիսկի անգամ գնալ պետք չի :Wink: 
ուղղակի ամեն ինչ հենց ՔՈչարյանի հսկողության ներքո որ լինի, կոնկրետ ես կիմանամ, որ առաջադրանքը կատարվում է բարձր մակարդակով, որակյալ մասնագետի կողմից :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Ես, օրինակ, վստահ չեմ այդ դատարանի անաչառությանը և չէի ուզենա, որ այդ հարցը քննարկեր նա:

----------


## REAL_ist

Վերջին հաշվով ուզենք թե չուզենք, նույնիսկ Թուրքիայի կողմից ցեղասպանության ընդունելու դեպքում, Միջազգային դատարանը պետքա որոշի պատասխանատվության ձևը: Անաչառության մասին ես կասկածներ չունեմ, քանի որ ամբողջ միջազգային հանրությունն էլ ընդունում է, որ Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը վերը նշված կոնվենցիայով սահմանված գենոցիդի բոլոր հատկանիշները պարունակում է և այդ չբարձրաձայնելու պատճառը ոչ թե իրավական առումով հակառակ հիմնավորումներն են այլ զուտ քաղաքական նկատառումները

----------

Սամվել (26.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

ես հազվադեպ եմ այստեղ որևէ բան գրում, բայց կուզենայի այսօր մի բան գրել:Ինձ շաաատ է մտահոգել հայ-թուրքական այս տարօրինակ «բարեկամությունը»:Չգիտեմ լավ կողմից նայել, թե վատ, ուղղակի պատմությունն ուսումնասիրելով պետք է որ հասկանանք, որ մենք մեր սխալներից երբեք դասեր չենք քաղել, և վախենամ, որ հիմա էլ պատմությունը կրկնվում է:Միայն պետք է խոստովանել, որ Թուրքիան շաաաաատ հմուտ դիվանագիտություն է վարում և այս պարագայում, կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանը մտահոգվելու լուրջ պատճառներ ունի, ահա թե ինչու ես «վախենում» եմ այս բարեկամությունից, հանկարծ չկրկնվեն պատմական մեր սխալները, արդեն մեր ժողովուրդը այդ սխալների համար շատ թանկ է հատուցել :Think:

----------


## may

Սպիտակ Տան պաշտոնական կայքը տարածել է Բարաք Օբամային հայտարարությունը, որը նվիրված է 1915թ. ապրիլի 24-ին տեղի ունեցած իրադարձություններին: Իր խոսքում Բարաք Օբաման երկու անգամ հայերեն արտասանել է «Մեծ Եղեռն» բառակապակցությունը (հայտարարության մեջ անգլերեն տառերով գրված է Meds Yeghern): ԱՄՆ նախագահի ուղերձում մեջ ասված է.
 «94 տարի առաջ իրագործվեց 20-րդ դարի ամենամեծ դաժանություններից մեկը: Ամեն տարի մենք մի պահ կանգ ենք առնում` հիշելու 1,5 միլիոն հայերին, ովքեր սպանդի են ենթարկվել կամ իրենց մահն են գտել Օսմանյան կայսրության վերջին օրերին: 
Մեծ Եղեռնը պետք է ապրի մեր հիշողության մեջ, ինչպես այն ապրում է հայ մարդկանց սրտերում»...


http://tert.am/am/news/2009/04/24/metsyeghern/

----------


## Sunny Stream

*Obama Will Not Acknowledge Armenian Genocide in April 24 Statement
Obama won't use 'genocide' in statement on massacre of Armenians
*

 էդ էլ նոր հնարք էր` լեզուն կոտրելով հայերեն արտաբերել Mets Eghern, բայց մեկ է` չասել էդքան բարեհնչուն Genocide-ը  :Sad:   :Goblin:

----------


## ministr

> Սպիտակ Տան պաշտոնական կայքը տարածել է Բարաք Օբամային հայտարարությունը, որը նվիրված է 1915թ. ապրիլի 24-ին տեղի ունեցած իրադարձություններին: Իր խոսքում Բարաք Օբաման երկու անգամ հայերեն արտասանել է «Մեծ Եղեռն» բառակապակցությունը (հայտարարության մեջ անգլերեն տառերով գրված է Meds Yeghern): ԱՄՆ նախագահի ուղերձում մեջ ասված է.
>  «94 տարի առաջ իրագործվեց 20-րդ դարի ամենամեծ դաժանություններից մեկը: Ամեն տարի մենք մի պահ կանգ ենք առնում` հիշելու 1,5 միլիոն հայերին, ովքեր սպանդի են ենթարկվել կամ իրենց մահն են գտել Օսմանյան կայսրության վերջին օրերին: 
> Մեծ Եղեռնը պետք է ապրի մեր հիշողության մեջ, ինչպես այն ապրում է հայ մարդկանց սրտերում»...
> 
> 
> http://tert.am/am/news/2009/04/24/metsyeghern/


Այ քեզ կռուտիտ.. ով կարա ասի որ չի ասել, բայց դա միայն մենք ենք հասկացել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բայց գոնե մի քիչ առաջխաղացում է: Մեկ ու կես միլիոնանոց սպանդ, Մեծ Եղեռն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես հազվադեպ եմ այստեղ որևէ բան գրում, բայց կուզենայի այսօր մի բան գրել:Ինձ շաաատ է մտահոգել հայ-թուրքական այս տարօրինակ «բարեկամությունը»:Չգիտեմ լավ կողմից նայել, թե վատ, ուղղակի պատմությունն ուսումնասիրելով պետք է որ հասկանանք, որ մենք մեր սխալներից երբեք դասեր չենք քաղել, և վախենամ, որ հիմա էլ պատմությունը կրկնվում է:Միայն պետք է խոստովանել, որ Թուրքիան շաաաաատ հմուտ դիվանագիտություն է վարում և այս պարագայում, կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանը մտահոգվելու լուրջ պատճառներ ունի, ահա թե ինչու ես «վախենում» եմ այս բարեկամությունից, հանկարծ չկրկնվեն պատմական մեր սխալները, արդեն մեր ժողովուրդը այդ սխալների համար շատ թանկ է հատուցել


Մեր ժողովուրդը սխալ է գործում հիմա՝ սկզբունքորեն դեմ տրամադրվելով, վախենալով սահմանի բացումից: Ես էլի գտնում եմ, որ սահմանը չի բացվի մոտ ապագայում, բայց արդեն ժողովրդի ներսում նստած վախը մտահոգիչ է:

Հաս ջան, իսկ քո ասած բարեկամությունը մեր ուզած բարեկամությունը չի, այլ ռուսների :Wink:  ու այդ պատճառով էլ արժի <<վախենալ>>

----------


## Chuk

Սատանան տանի, ասա այ ախմախ, գռազ գայիր, որ «genocide» չի ասելու, թե չէ էշավարի գռազ ես եկել, որ «եղեռն» չի ասելու... դե հիմա արի ու էդ գրազի տակից դուրս արի  :Angry2: 
Կներեք, չդիմացա

----------


## Javakhk

*Ջավախքը նշում է Մեծ Եղեռնի 94-րդ տարեդարձը*
Միջոցառումներ Ախալքալաքում եւ Ախալցխայում

*Javakhk Commemorateր the 94th Anniversary of the Armenian Genocide*
Actions in Akhalkalak and Akhaltskha

*Джавахк отмечает 94-ю годовщину Геноциа Армян* 
Акции в Ахалкалаке и в Ахалцха







See much material here:
http://javakhk.livejournal.com/50790.html

----------

Sunny Stream (25.04.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ քեզ կռուտիտ.. ով կարա ասի որ չի ասել, բայց դա միայն մենք ենք հասկացել:


էտ ինչ ա որ դու հլա տես մեր "նախագահը ինչ ա ստորագրել Եղեռնի նախօրեին.




> *2. Պատմաբանների համատեղ հանձնաժողով է ստեղծվում ցեղասպանության մեղադրանքները ուսումնասիրելու համար, հանձնաժողովին կարող են միանալ նաեւ երրորդ երկրները*։:

----------


## ministr

> էտ ինչ ա որ դու հլա տես մեր "նախագահը ինչ ա ստորագրել Եղեռնի նախօրեին.


Ինչաա....?????? Էդ տուալետի թղթի պարունակությունը ինտերնետում կա??

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Angelochek Pushisti, ստորագրությունդ էնքան լավ է սազում Օբամայի ասածին  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2009), Երվանդ (25.04.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչաա....?????? Էդ տուալետի թղթի պարունակությունը ինտերնետում կա??


հես ա ընգեր,

http://www.a1plus.am/am/official/2009/04/24/qartez

ցավն էն ա որ եթե անգամ տուալետի թղթի վրա ստորագրած լինեն, դա հեշտհությամբ մեզ պարտադրելու են…

----------

ministr (25.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Նորմալ էր էլի.. բա հո չէ՞ր ասելու Թուրքերի տիրոջ մայրիկը էս ի՞նչ են արել  :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Angelochek Pushisti, ստորագրությունդ էնքան լավ է սազում Օբամայի ասածին


Ավել ի՞նչ պետք ա աներ ելույթի ժամանակ: Թուրքիայի դրոշը վառե՞ր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> եթեհրաժարվի Կարսի պայմանագրից, ուժի մեջ է մտնելու նախորդը՝ Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիրը, որը ավելի ստորացուցիչ է... Ռուսաստանն էլ թույլ չի տա
> 
> այ մյուս կետերի մասին՝ հատկապես Ցեղասպանության <<հետաքննության>>, ես էլ ասելիք չունեմ...


Խնդրում եմ անգրագետիս բացատրիր, թե ինչու մի ապուշ պայմանագրի հետ չհամաձայվելը ավտոմատ նշանակում է համաձայվել այլ ապուշ պայմանագրի հետ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ուժի մեջ մտնել»: Ո՞ր մի պայմանագրով է հիմա Թուրքիան փակ պահում սահմանը, ու դեռ պայմաններ առաջադրում այն բացելու համար:

----------

murmushka (25.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
>  էդ էլ նոր հնարք էր` լեզուն կոտրելով հայերեն արտաբերել Mets Eghern, բայց մեկ է` չասել էդքան բարեհնչուն Genocide-ը


Սիոնիստ ըլնեմ: Սա Օբամայի ձեռագիրը չի, ամերիկացին չի կարող այսպես կռուտիտ լինել թերևս առանց հայի օգնության: Երևի Ժոզեֆ Բայդենը, որ երկու անգամ իրար վրա զանգել է Սերժին, հենց էդ էր ճշտում՝ թե ոնց ասի Օբաման, որ հանկարծ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները չփչանան: Սրանք էլ մի օր մտածել ու գտել են հնարը՝ «ապե, թո մեծ եղեռն ասի, մենք իրան տենց ենք ասում, գենոցիդը կոպիտ ա էլի ապե, հազիվ թուրքերի հետ լեզու ենք գտել, կալբաստ ա, տռուսիկա բերենք ծախենք, նեղն ենք ապե...»:

----------

Egern.net (25.04.2009), murmushka (25.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչ լյավա չէ՞, ահագին ուրախացել ենք, դաժը հայերեն ա ասել: Մենակ ինձ խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե ու՞մ համար է հայերեն ասել, կարող է genocide ասեր չհասկանայինք, մանթրաժից հարձակվեինք Թուրքիայի վրա, հա՞: Այ սենց ա լինում, որ սենց ա լինում: Ինքներս մեզ ապուշի տեղ դրած քարշ ենք գալիս:

----------


## Elmo

> կարող է genocide ասեր չհասկանայինք


Վիշապ ջան բայց մարդը ասել ա էլի:



> ԱՄՆ նախագահի ուղերձում ասված է.
> 
> «94 տարի առաջ իրագործվեց 20-րդ դարի ամենամեծ դաժանություններից մեկը: Ամեն տարի մենք մի պահ կանգ ենք առնում` հիշելու *1,5 միլիոն հայերին, ովքեր սպանդի են ենթարկվել* կամ իրենց մահն են գտել Օսմանյան կայսրության վերջին օրերին:
> Մեծ Եղեռնը պետք է ապրի մեր հիշողության մեջ, ինչպես այն ապրում է հայ մարդկանց սրտերում:
> 
> Պատմությունը, եթե այն չի գտել իր լուծումը, կարող է ծանր բեռ լինել: *Մինչդեռ 1915թ. զարհուրելի իրադարձությունները* մեզ հիշեցնում են այն դաժան տեսարանները, երբ մարդ կարող է անմարդկային լինել մեկ այլ մարդու նկատմամբ, անցյալի հետ հաշվի նստելու փաստը հաշտեցման մեծ հույս է ներշնչում: Ես հետևողականորեն պնդել եմ իմ կարծիքը 1915թ. տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունների վերաբերյալ, և իմ կարծիքը տվյալ իրադարձությունների վերաբեյալ չի փոխվել: *Ես հետաքրքրված եմ փաստերի լիարժեք, ազնիվ և արդար ճանաչման մեջ*:


Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ ԱՄՆ -ի 50 նահանգներից 42-ը ճանաչել են ցեղասպանությունը, դժվար ա պնդել, որ «Մեծ Եղեռն» -ը պետք ա շփոթվի ինչ որ ուրիշ իրադարփությոն հետ:

----------


## Dragon

> Ինչ լյավա չէ՞, ահագին ուրախացել ենք, դաժը հայերեն ա ասել: Մենակ ինձ խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե ու՞մ համար է հայերեն ասել, կարող է genocide ասեր չհասկանայինք, մանթրաժից հարձակվեինք Թուրքիայի վրա, հա՞: Այ սենց ա լինում, որ սենց ա լինում: Ինքներս մեզ ապուշի տեղ դրած քարշ ենք գալիս:



<Մեծ եռն> հայերի համար ասած, որպես դեպքերի անվանում, բայց դա իրավական գնահատական չէ, իրավականը  <genocide> տերմինն է:
Ինչպես միշտ զգացմունքային խոսերից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------

Sunny Stream (25.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան բայց մարդը ասել ա էլի:
> 
> 
> Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ ԱՄՆ -ի 50 նահանգներից 42-ը ճանաչել են ցեղասպանությունը, դժվար ա պնդել, որ «Մեծ Եղեռն» -ը պետք ա շփոթվի ինչ որ ուրիշ իրադարփությոն հետ:


Ապեր, սպանդ ու զարհուրելի իրադարձություններ ԱՄՆ-ում երևի ամեն ամիս լինում են: Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ այդ բառերը միջազգային հարաբերությունների տեսանկյունից ոչինչ չեն նշանակում: Իսկ ցեղասպանությունը (genocide) մասնավորապես Միացյալ Ազգերի Կազմակերպության կողմից համարվում է որպես *միջազգային հանցագործություն*, որը ենթարկում է պատասխանատվության, տույժի, 1000 ու մի բանի: Իսկ մեր *պրեզիդենտ կոչեցյալը* այդ մի գործոնը այնքան արժեզրկեց ու դարձրեց լոկ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի քննարկելիք առարկա, որ այդ մի վերջին կոզրից էլ հենց այնպես աննպատակ ազատվեցինք:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.04.2009), Երվանդ (25.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ ինձ մի բան լուսավորեք էլի: Ասենք ԱՄՆ -ը ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը: Այսինքն ԱՄՆ -ի մնացած 8 նահանգներն ու սպիտակ տունը: Դրանից ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու, եթե Թուրքիան դրած չորով հերքում ա: Սանկցիա կկիրառվի՞ Թուրքիայի հանդեպ, ի՞նչ կարվի: ՄԱՆ -ը կարա՞ Թուրքիային ստիպի ինչ որ բան ընդունել չընդունելու հարցում:

----------


## ministr

> Ինչ լյավա չէ՞, ահագին ուրախացել ենք, դաժը հայերեն ա ասել: Մենակ ինձ խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե ու՞մ համար է հայերեն ասել, կարող է genocide ասեր չհասկանայինք, մանթրաժից հարձակվեինք Թուրքիայի վրա, հա՞: Այ սենց ա լինում, որ սենց ա լինում: Ինքներս մեզ ապուշի տեղ դրած քարշ ենք գալիս:


Հեսա կասեն որ դա մեր հերթական հաղթանակն է եղել...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ ժողովուրդ,միշտ էլ մեզ խաբել են ու կշարունակեն խաբել... Պետք չի պատճառը փնտրել դրսում,իրականում պատճառը հենց մեզանումա: Մինչև ծառը չտնկես ու լավ չջրես չես կարա սպասես,որ այդտեղ հանկարծ ծառ կաճի ու ինքն իրան  պտուղ կտա: 
Իսկ Օբաման լավ էլ գիտակցում էր,որ իրա ելույթի բոլոր հուզումնառատ տողերը ոչ մեկին չեն հետաքրքրում ու մարդիկ սպասում են,թե կարտաբերի ինքը արդյոք էդ բառը թե ոչ: Ընտրեց <<ոսկե միջինը>> որպես հմուտ քաղաքական գործիչ,նենց արեց,որ հայերը էլի իրանց հույս տան, Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերություններն էլ չվատանան: 

Վերջապես պետքա հասկանաք,որ խոսումա ոչ թե Հայաստանի քաղաքացի,այլ ԱՄՆ-ի ու ինքը ոչ մի դեպքում հակառակ չի գնա իր երկրի շահերին; Իսկ ցանկալի արդյունք ստանալու ճանապարհը մեկնա; Պետքա այնպես անել,որ այդ բառը արտաբերելը գա ոչ միայն մեր երկրի,այլև հենց ԱՄՆ-ի շահերից; Այդ դեպքում նոր միայն կարող ենք հույս ունենալ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովուրդ ինձ մի բան լուսավորեք էլի: Ասենք ԱՄՆ -ը ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը: Այսինքն ԱՄՆ -ի մնացած 8 նահանգներն ու սպիտակ տունը: Դրանից ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու, եթե Թուրքիան դրած չորով հերքում ա: Սանկցիա կկիրառվի՞ Թուրքիայի հանդեպ, ի՞նչ կարվի: ՄԱՆ -ը կարա՞ Թուրքիային ստիպի ինչ որ բան ընդունել չընդունելու հարցում:


Էլմո ջան, Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ պատժամիջոցներ կիրառելը կամ Թուրքիային ճնշելը սկզբունքորեն երկրորդական հարց է: Դա էլի միջազգային շահերի բազարներ են: Իսկ Իրերը իրենց անունով կոչելը ու համամարդկային ոճիրը ճանաչելը դա առաջնային հարց է: Հայերի ցեղասպանությունը Հոլոքոսթի հետ հավասար ամբողջ աշխարհում լավ ուսումնասիրված պատմական փաստ է: Հիմա էս ... Պարոն Նախագահը ոնց ինքը չի ընդունում, որ մարտի մեկին ծեծել ու գյուլլել է իր հայրենակիցներին, այդպես էլ Թուրքիան չի ընդունում, որ ցեղասպանություն է արել: Դա դեռ հերիք չի, ասենք ԱՄՆ-ն էլ  դանդաղորեն հետև է խաղացնում, մանրից ու երկարատև Թուրքիային շանտաժի մեջ պահելու համար՝ զուտ սեփական շահերից ելնելով: Ամբողջ խնդիրը էլի դեմագոգիան է, քաղաքական տականքությունները, այսինքն միահամուռ թքած ունեն առհասարակ մարդկային արժեքների վրա: Իսկ էս անթասիբ աննամուս  .... Հայաստանի իշխանությունները թքած ունեն, թե Թուրքիան իրենց պապերին մորթել է ու չի ընդունում, սրանց համար առանց նախապայմանների հարաբերությունը, այսինքն թուրքիայից տռուսիկ ու ծամոն ներմուծելն է առաջնայինը:

----------

Երվանդ (25.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմիջայլոց: Ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Թուրքիան մոտ ապագայում կընդունի հայերի ցեղասպանությունը: Որ*և*հետև տուժողը, այսինքն Հայաստանը այսուհետ պաշտոնապես Թուրքիայից պահանջներ չունի: Միջազգային հարաբերություններում չի լինում այնպես, որ մի երկիր մյուս երկրից բան էլ պահանջում, բայց ոչ մի հակադիր քայլեր չի ձեռնարկում, նախապայմաններ չի դնում: Պատկերացրեք մի վիճակ, երբ դատարանում մեղադրյալին ասում են, դու ասա, որ դու մարդասպան ես, հենց այնպես, քեզնից ոչ մեկ ոչինչ չի ուզում: Ո՞ր մի ապուշը կասի, որ ինքը մարդասպան է: Իսկ հիմա Թուրքիան է մեր առաջ նախապայմաններ դնում, զուտ մենակ նրա համար, որ բացի անհիմն ու ապօրինաբար իր կողմից փակված սահմանը: Մի բառով եթե նկարագրեմ իմ, ՀՀ քաղաքացուս վիճակը, ապա՝ վաղուց ՍՏՈՐԱՑՎԱԾ, ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿՎԱԾ... չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես արդեն մտածում եմ կառափնարան կառուցել, հրապարակի մեջնտեղում, եթե մենք այս իշխանություններին չկախենք, լավ է ազգովի կախվենք:

----------

Rammer (26.04.2009)

----------


## Egern.net

Օբամայի ելույթը բայց շատ ուժեղ էր: Ասենք, եթե իրա ճառում մի քանի անգամ ասի Հոլոքոստ, բայց genocide բառը չօգտագործի, չեմ կարծում, թե էդ կնշանակի, որ հրեաների ցեղասպանությունը չի ճանաչում: Որովհետև Հոլոքոստը հենց  "is the term generally used to describe the genocide of approximately six million European Jews during World War II": Իրականում նույնն էլ Օբամայի ասած Meds Yeghern-ն ա (ի դեպ, էս միտքը երեկ Արտյոմ Երկանյանի ֆիլմում մի թուրք էլ ասեց): Հատկապես, որ  նշեց նաև, որ ինքը չի փոխել իրա կարծիքը (ուզում ա ասի` անցած տարի ասել եմ, էլ չկրկնվեմ  :Smile:  ): Հարցը նրանումն ա, թե էս ամեն ինչը ինչպես ա մեկնաբանվում !

Փաստորեն, "քաղաքական մեքենան" սենց աշխատեց. ուրեմն Օբաման ասում ա հայերենով Մեծ Եղեռն ու ասում ա, որ իրա կարծիքը չի փոխվել, որ հանկարծ չստացվի, թե նախընտրական խոստումը չի կատարել: Բայց մյուս կողմից բոլոր թերթերում վերնագրերում գրվում ա, որ Օբաման չի օգտագործել genocide բառը, հետո միևնույն ժամանակ Հայ Դատի Հանձնախումբը ասում ա, որ "մենք խորապես հիասթափված ենք" և այլն, մի խոսքով` PR-ը նենց ենք տանում, որ Թուրքիան էլ նեղանալու տեղ չունենա: Համ էլ, Թուրքիայի գլխին էս մի սպառնալիքը չարժի կորցնել, եկող տարիներին կարող ա պետք գա...

Ես էս ամեն ինչին շատ նորմալ կվերաբերվեի, եթե չլիներ մի "մանրուք": Էս տարի առաջին անգամ էս կեղտոտ խաղերին *ակտիվ* մասնակցեցին նաև մեր իշխանությունները: Սա նշանակում ա, որ մեր իշխանությունները ավելի "մանրամասն" են ենթարկվում Վաշինգտոնին, քան երբևէ...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մտա որ Վիկիում ռեդիրեկտ դնեմ արդեն կար  :Smile: 
Օպերատիվ են աշխատում 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meds_Yeghern

Լինկը դնում եմ որ Գուգլ-մուգլները ինդեքսացիա անեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օբամայի ելույթը բայց շատ ուժեղ էր: Ասենք, եթե իրա ճառում մի քանի անգամ ասի Հոլոքոստ, բայց genocide բառը չօգտագործի, չեմ կարծում, թե էդ կնշանակի, որ հրեաների ցեղասպանությունը չի ճանաչում: Որովհետև Հոլոքոստը հենց  "is the term generally used to describe the genocide of approximately six million European Jews during World War II": Իրականում նույնն էլ Օբամայի ասած Meds Yeghern-ն ա (ի դեպ, էս միտքը երեկ Արտյոմ Երկանյանի ֆիլմում մի թուրք էլ ասեց): Հատկապես, որ  նշեց նաև, որ ինքը չի փոխել իրա կարծիքը (ուզում ա ասի` անցած տարի ասել եմ, էլ չկրկնվեմ  ): Հարցը նրանումն ա, թե էս ամեն ինչը ինչպես ա մեկնաբանվում !
> 
> Փաստորեն, "քաղաքական մեքենան" սենց աշխատեց. ուրեմն Օբաման ասում ա հայերենով Մեծ Եղեռն ու ասում ա, որ իրա կարծիքը չի փոխվել, որ հանկարծ չստացվի, թե նախընտրական խոստումը չի կատարել: Բայց մյուս կողմից բոլոր թերթերում վերնագրերում գրվում ա, որ Օբաման չի օգտագործել genocide բառը, հետո միևնույն ժամանակ Հայ Դատի Հանձնախումբը ասում ա, որ "մենք խորապես հիասթափված ենք" և այլն, մի խոսքով` PR-ը նենց ենք տանում, որ Թուրքիան էլ նեղանալու տեղ չունենա: Համ էլ, Թուրքիայի գլխին էս մի սպառնալիքը չարժի կորցնել, եկող տարիներին կարող ա պետք գա...
> 
> Ես էս ամեն ինչին շատ նորմալ կվերաբերվեի, եթե չլիներ մի "մանրուք": Էս տարի առաջին անգամ էս կեղտոտ խաղերին *ակտիվ* մասնակցեցին նաև մեր իշխանությունները: Սա նշանակում ա, որ մեր իշխանությունները ավելի "մանրամասն" են ենթարկվում Վաշինգտոնին, քան երբևէ...


Հիմա անհասկանալի է, թե Օբամայի ելույթի ինչն էր ուժեղ, եթե հայերս կայֆ ենք ստանում, թե ոնց է Օբաման արտասանում «Մեծ Եղեռնը», իսկ ալամ աշխարհի թերթերը գրում են, որ Օբաման գենոցիդ բառը չարտասանեց, քանզի նա այդ մասսայական սպանությունները գենոցիդ չի համարում: Մեծ Եղեռնը շատերը թարգմանել են «մեծ ողբերգություն», որ իրականում մեծ մասշտաբի ոճիր իմաստն ունի: Համենայն դեպս *«Մեծ Եղեռն» անունով իրողությունը Օբաման ցեղասպանություն չի համարել, որովհետև ցեղասպանություն բառը նա չի արտաբերել*: Սա շատ պարզ բան է, որ համարեր, կհամարեր, այստեղ պետք չի Օբամայի հոգու խորքը գնալ, կամ փիլիսոփայել նրա հնարավոր մտքերի ու ցանկությունների վերաբերյալ: Հա, մեկ էլ ինչ լավ ա, որ դեռ թուրքերի գլխին սպառնալիքը մնաց, հանկարծ ու թուրքերը պրիզնատ գան, էլ ո՞նց պիտի իրենց ճնշենք:

----------


## Egern.net

Վիշապ ջան, *ուժեղ* ասելով նկատի ունեմ ամերիկյան քաղաքականության/դիվանագիտության համար ուժեղ քայլ, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Ընդհանրապես ամբողջ գրածս ԱՄՆի քաղաքականության մասին էր: Հայաստանին ու հայերին վերաբերվում էր մենակ վերջին նախադասությունը, որ Հայաստանը գնալով ավելի ա վերածվում խաղալիք/գործիքի ԱՄՆի պլաններում:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ժողովուրդ ինձ մի բան լուսավորեք էլի: Ասենք ԱՄՆ -ը ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը: Այսինքն ԱՄՆ -ի մնացած 8 նահանգներն ու սպիտակ տունը: Դրանից ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու, եթե Թուրքիան դրած չորով հերքում ա: Սանկցիա կկիրառվի՞ Թուրքիայի հանդեպ, ի՞նչ կարվի: ՄԱՆ -ը կարա՞ Թուրքիային ստիպի ինչ որ բան ընդունել չընդունելու հարցում:


սանկցիա կիրառելու համար Հայաստանը պետքա դիմի ՄԱԿ դատարանին, ոչ թե սպասի այս կամ այն երկրի ճանաչմանը, քանի որ ոչ ԱՄՆ-ն, ոչ Եվրոմիությունը, ոչ Ռուսաստանը, ոչ էլ ցանկացած այլ երկիր չի կարա Թուրքիային պատասխանատվության ենթարկի
ճանաչումը քաղաքական ակտա, ոչ թե իրավական, պետք չի սպասել Թուրքիայի կողմից կամովին ցեղասպանության ընդունմանը, այլ գործելա պետք



> Էլմո ջան, Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ պատժամիջոցներ կիրառելը կամ Թուրքիային ճնշելը սկզբունքորեն երկրորդական հարց է:


թուրք-ամերիկյան հարաբերություններում միգուցե երկրորդական հարցա, բայց մեր համար առաջնայինը հենց ետ հարցնա, մեր նպատակնա Թուրքիային պատասխանատվության ենթարկելը, ոչ թե միջազգային հանրության կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը, ինչը պատասխանատվությունից հետո ավտոմատ կարձագանքվի բոլոր երկրներում



> Որևհետև տուժողը, այսինքն Հայաստանը այսուհետ պաշտոնապես Թուրքիայից պահանջներ չունի: Միջազգային հարաբերություններում չի լինում այնպես, որ մի երկիր մյուս երկրից բան էլ պահանջում, բայց ոչ մի հակադիր քայլեր չի ձեռնարկում, նախապայմաններ չի դնում:


ետ որտեղա գրած, որ Հայաստանը պաշտոնապես պահանջներ չունի?

----------

Բիձա (18.08.2009)

----------


## Egern.net

> ետ որտեղա գրած, որ Հայաստանը պաշտոնապես պահանջներ չունի?


2 օր առաջվա փաստաթղթից համարյա տենց ա դուրս գալիս....

----------


## REAL_ist

ես դեռ ետ փասթաթուղը չեմ տեսել, այլ թուրքական թերթերի ֆանտազիան եմ տեսել, բացի դրանից տեղ ցեղասպանության համար պահանջների վերաբերյալ ոչինչ չկա գրած, իսկ սահմանների ճանաչումը ոչ մի կերպ չի նշանակում, որ վաղը մյուս օր պատասխանատվությունը չի կարող ներառել հողերի վերադարձ, քանի որ ՄԱԿ դատարանը, կամ համապատասխան տրիբունալը, որ պետքա ստեղծվի ցեղասպանության հանցագործության համար Թուրքիային պատասխանատվության հարցը որոշելու համար, կաշկանդված չի լինելու այդ սահմանների ճանաչումով

----------


## Վիշապ

> թուրք-ամերիկյան հարաբերություններում միգուցե երկրորդական հարցա, բայց մեր համար առաջնայինը հենց ետ հարցնա, մեր նպատակնա Թուրքիային պատասխանատվության ենթարկելը, ոչ թե միջազգային հանրության կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը, ինչը պատասխանատվությունից հետո ավտոմատ կարձագանքվի բոլոր երկրներում
> ետ որտեղա գրած, որ Հայաստանը պաշտոնապես պահանջներ չունի?


Լավ, դիցուք սխալվել եմ։ Առաջնային հարց է Թուրքիային պատժելը։ Թուրքիային պատժելու կամ պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու համար պետք է պահանջներ ներկայացնել չէ՞։ Հայերեն ասած՝ պահանջել, որ Թուրքիային պատասխանատվության ենթարկեն։ Որտե՞ղ է գրված, որ Հայաստանը պահանջել է Թուրքիային պատասխանատվության ենթարկել, ու թող լինի ՄԱԿ–ի դատարանում։ Եթե հայց չկա, նշանակում է պահանջներ չկան չէ՞։ Դրա համար ասում եմ, առաջնային հարցը պահանջներ ներկայացնելն էր, իսկ պատժելը կլիներ հետևանք, և ոչ թե առաջնային նպատակ։ Իսկ հիմա Թուրքիան է մեզ պահանջներ ներկայացնում,  մարդամեկն էլ խաղեր է տալիս, ժողովուրդն էլ անտեղյակ, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Ժողովրդի կողմից չընտրված ու ժողովրդի վրա կրակած մեկը լուծում է այդ ժողովրդի ճակատագիրը։ Էփած հավի խնդալը կգա։

----------

Սամվել (26.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Վիշապ ջան հարցը նրանումա, որ Հայաստանի պահանջը ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանում գործը քննելու վերաբերյալ ոչ մի երկկողմ կամ բազմակողմ պայմանագրում չպետքա գրվի, այլ ուղղակի պետքա մանրակրկիտ աշխատանք տարվի հստակ դիրքորոշում, կոնվենցիայի մեկնաբանում և պահանջներ ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանի առջև ներկայացնելու համար ու համապատասխան դիմում ներկայացնել դատարանին, մենակ ՀՀ կողմից դիմումը բավարար կլինի դատավարություն սկսելու համար ու ոչ մի արգելք չկա դա անելու համար, պետքա ուղղակի նենց անել որ ափռ ցփռ չներկայացնեն դատարանում հարցը ու վերջում կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ չկանգնենք:
Ես որ շատ ու շատ կասկածում եմ, որ մեր իշխանությունը ինչ որ աշխատանքներ տանումա այս ռեալ քայլը կատարելու համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան հարցը նրանումա, որ Հայաստանի պահանջը ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանում գործը քննելու վերաբերյալ ոչ մի երկկողմ կամ բազմակողմ պայմանագրում չպետքա գրվի, այլ ուղղակի պետքա մանրակրկիտ աշխատանք տարվի հստակ դիրքորոշում, կոնվենցիայի մեկնաբանում և պահանջներ ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանի առջև ներկայացնելու համար ու համապատասխան դիմում ներկայացնել դատարանին, մենակ ՀՀ կողմից դիմումը բավարար կլինի դատավարություն սկսելու համար ու ոչ մի արգելք չկա դա անելու համար, պետքա ուղղակի նենց անել որ ափռ ցփռ չներկայացնեն դատարանում հարցը ու վերջում կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ չկանգնենք:
> Ես որ շատ ու շատ կասկածում եմ, որ մեր իշխանությունը ինչ որ աշխատանքներ տանումա այս ռեալ քայլը կատարելու համար:


Ապեր, ո՞նց ես դու պատկերացնում մի պայմանագրի ստորագրում, որի մեջ մասնավորապես սահամանները մի կողմը ճանաչում է, հետո այդ նույն կողմը հայց է ներկայացնում որով մասնավորապես հողեր է պահանջում մյուս կողմից, այսինքն ավտոմատ չի ընդունում ներկա սահմանները։ Կապրիզնի պետություն ենք հա՞, մի օր  քանից զարթնում ենք, ու որոշում, որ պայմանագիրը որ ստորագրել ենք չի դզում, բերեք հիմա էլ ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչեք ու հետ տվեք մեր հողերը։ Ասենք կներեք, պայմանագիրը ստորագրելիս մոռացել էինք, որ ցեղասպանություն էր եղել, հիմա հիշել ենք։

----------


## REAL_ist

նախ ասեմ որ ցանկացած պայմանագրի դադարման հիմք է միջազգային իրավունքի իմպերատիվ նոր նորմի առաջացումը, որին այդ պայմանագիրը հակասում է: Այսինքն, եթե դատարանը Թուրքիայից պահանջի հողեցրի վերադարձ, Թուրքիան չի կարող վկայակոչել սահմանների ճանաչումը ՀՀ կողմից: 
Դու միքիչ առօրեական ես պատկերացնում, ստեղ քաղաքացիական դատավարություն չի, որ Հայաստանը իրա պահանջով ներկայանա, դատարանն էլ բավարարի: Ցեղասպանությունը մարդկության դեմ ուղղված միջազգային հանցագործությունա ու դատարանը պետքա ճանաչի հենց ետ փաստը ու նաև Թուրքիային որպես իրավահաջորդ ու պատասխանատու ճանաչի: Դրանից հետո սակնցիաներ կկիրառի Թուրքիայի նկատկամամբ, որտեղ կարող են տեղ գտնել նաև հողերի վերադարձը:
Իսկ սահմանների ճանաչումը միջազգային համագործակցության սկզբունքներից մեկնա, առանց դրա հնարավոր չի դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատել:

----------

Սամվել (26.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> նախ ասեմ որ ցանկացած պայմանագրի դադարման հիմք է միջազգային իրավունքի իմպերատիվ նոր նորմի առաջացումը, որին այդ պայմանագիրը հակասում է: Այսինքն, եթե դատարանը Թուրքիայից պահանջի հողեցրի վերադարձ, Թուրքիան չի կարող վկայակոչել սահմանների ճանաչումը ՀՀ կողմից: 
> Դու միքիչ առօրեական ես պատկերացնում, ստեղ քաղաքացիական դատավարություն չի, որ Հայաստանը իրա պահանջով ներկայանա, դատարանն էլ բավարարի: Ցեղասպանությունը մարդկության դեմ ուղղված միջազգային հանցագործությունա ու դատարանը պետքա ճանաչի հենց ետ փաստը ու նաև Թուրքիային որպես իրավահաջորդ ու պատասխանատու ճանաչի: Դրանից հետո սակնցիաներ կկիրառի Թուրքիայի նկատկամամբ, որտեղ կարող են տեղ գտնել նաև հողերի վերադարձը:
> Իսկ սահմանների ճանաչումը միջազգային համագործակցության սկզբունքներից մեկնա, առանց դրա հնարավոր չի դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատել:


Կներես բայց զավեշտալի է հնչում։ Այսինքն մենք յանի կուտ ենք տալիս Թուրքիային, որը սահմանները բացում է, առևտուր–մառևտուր ենք անում, մի քիչ հարստանում ենք ու վդրուգ հայց ենք ներկայացնում ՄԱԿ–ի դատարան, ու Թուրքիան շոկի մեջ էլ չի հասցնում սահմանները փակել, ու դեռ հերիք չի հողեր է հետ տալիս։ Էդ ժամանակ Հայաստանդ այնքան կախման մեջ կլինի Թուրքիայից, ոնց հիմա Ռուսաստանից է կախման մեջ, ու չկասկածես, որ Թուրքիան, որին մեր փառապանծ իշխանությունները ասենք ատոմակայանում ներդրումների հնարավորություն են տալիս,  
 իրենց ծակ խելքով, լավ էլ կկզացնի Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը ու իրենով կանի։ Այ էդ ժամանակ տեսնեմ ում ռիսկն է բողկ, գնա ՄԱԿ–ի դատարան ու հայց ներկայացնի Թուրքիայի դեմ։ Շատ շուստրին ենք։ Ուղղակի շուստրի աղվեսի պատմությունը չգիտենք։
Հենց Հայաստանը ճանաչեց Ղարսի պայմանագիրը ու սահմանն էլ բացվեց, ջրի ցեղասպանության վերաբերյալ հայցը։

----------

Rammer (26.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

> ջրի ցեղասպանության վերաբերյալ հայցը


Եթե ջրելը մենակ դրանով վերջանա ուրեմն լավ ենք պրծել...

----------


## REAL_ist

դե եթե պետքա տենց Թուրքիայից վախենալով էլ շարունակենք պետություն պահենք ու Ցեղասպանության հարցը դատարան ներկայացնելուց ու սեփական ժողովրդի իրավունքները պաշտպանելուց խուսափենք ուրեմն էս ազգը իսպառ վերացմանա արժանի....

իսկ սահմանի բացել չբացելը վաբշե ոչ մի ձև կապ չունի ես դատարան հայց ներկայացնելու համար, Թուրքիան ադալժենի չի անում որ սահմանը բացումա, սահմանների բաց լինելը նորմալ վիճակա,

----------

Բիձա (18.08.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> դե եթե պետքա տենց Թուրքիայից վախենալով էլ շարունակենք պետություն պահենք ու Ցեղասպանության հարցը դատարան ներկայացնելուց ու սեփական ժողովրդի իրավունքները պաշտպանելուց խուսափենք ուրեմն էս *ազգը* իսպառ վերացմանա արժանի....


իսկ ինչու միանգամի էս ազգը՞ միգուցե սկսենք էս իշխանություններից, էլ ազգին գործը չհասնի՞՞՞՞

----------


## REAL_ist

> իսկ ինչու միանգամի էս ազգը՞ միգուցե սկսենք էս իշխանություններից, էլ ազգին գործը չհասնի՞՞՞՞


դե ներկաները արդեն պարզա որ ձև չի տենց բան անեն, մնումա ակնկալել որ մյուսների ռիսկը տեղնա

----------


## Egern.net

հեսա Անվտանգության Խորհուրդը մամլո ասուլիս ա կազմակերպելու: Թեման իհարկե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները կլինեն: 

Տեսնենք ինչ անակնկալ են պատրաստել...

----------


## Վիշապ

> դե եթե պետքա տենց Թուրքիայից վախենալով էլ շարունակենք պետություն պահենք ու Ցեղասպանության հարցը դատարան ներկայացնելուց ու սեփական ժողովրդի իրավունքները պաշտպանելուց խուսափենք ուրեմն էս ազգը իսպառ վերացմանա արժանի....
> 
> իսկ սահմանի բացել չբացելը վաբշե ոչ մի ձև կապ չունի ես դատարան հայց ներկայացնելու համար, Թուրքիան ադալժենի չի անում որ սահմանը բացումա, սահմանների բաց լինելը նորմալ վիճակա,


Ապեր, նախ Թուրքիայից վախենալ պետք է, ու ավելորդ քաջ նազարություն անելը հեչ տեղին չի, հաշվի առնելով մեր հիմիկվա բավականին անկապ վիճակը՝ թե տնտեսական թե քաղաքական տեսանկյուններից: Ես կարծես թե հասկանալի եմ բացատրել, թե ինչու սահմանի բացումից հետո Հայաստանը ՄԱԿ-ի դատարան մտնել չի կարողանա՝ շահերը չեն ների: Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, որ Թուրքիան «ադալժենի» չի անում ինչ-որ բան ստանալու համար, չլինի՞ մեր նախագեն ելույթ է ունեցել, ես խաբար չեմ: Իրավաբանական տեսանկոյւնից դու գուցե ճիշտ ես ասում, սակայն այս դեպքում ես կարծում եմ, որ տեսականը գործնականից կիլոմետրերով է հեռու: Ֆուտբոլի մեջ չափից շատ ենք խորացել:

----------


## ivy

> էդ էլ նոր հնարք էր` լեզուն կոտրելով հայերեն արտաբերել Mets Eghern, բայց մեկ է` չասել էդքան բարեհնչուն Genocide-ը


Դրանով իսկ Օբաման կատարել է դիվանագիտական քայլ` փորձելով գոհացնել թե Հայաստանին (չէ՞ որ «Մեծ Եղեռն» ի վերջո ցեղասպանություն է նշանակում), թե Թուրքիային ("Genocide" բառը չի օգտագործվել): 
Գուցե լավն էլ դա էր... Ինձ թվում է` երկու պետությունների համար էլ հիմա կարևորը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների լավացումն է: Իսկ Օբամայի շուրթերից հնչած  "Genocide"-ը, որի հանդեպ թուրքերը շատ զգայուն են, դժվար թե նպաստեր դրան:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես կարծես թե հասկանալի եմ բացատրել, թե ինչու սահմանի բացումից հետո Հայաստանը ՄԱԿ-ի դատարան մտնել չի կարողանա՝ շահերը չեն ների:


ներկա իշխանությունները չեն կարողանա ՄԱԿ-ի դատարան հասցնել հարցը, թե անկախ իշխանություններից հնարավոր չի լինի?

վերջին հաշվով պետքա պարզել ինչնա կարևոր, թուրքիայի հետ տնտեսական առումով շահավետ բարեկամություն ձեռք բերելն ու պահելը, թե Հայկական հարցի լուծումը?




> Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, որ Թուրքիան «ադալժենի» չի անում ինչ-որ բան ստանալու համար, չլինի՞ մեր նախագեն ելույթ է ունեցել, ես խաբար չեմ:


եթե հայկական կողմից ճիշտ դիվանագիտություն լինի, սահմանի բացումը հաստատ որպես ադալժենի չի դիտվի

----------


## Egern.net

Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը ասեց, որ ապրիլի 22-ի համաձայնագրի օրը պատահական էր, երկար պրոցեսի արդյունք էր և չի կարծում, թե կապ ուներ ապրիլի 24-ի կամ Օբամայի ասած տեքստի հետ, իսկ էդ տեքստի մասին ասեց, որ ահագին գոհ ա ("Մեծ Եղեռն" բառի համար և այլն):

Ոչ մի մանրամասն չասեց ճանապարհային քարտեզի մասին, մենակ ասեց, որ Սաբահի գրածը ճիշտ չի: Մեկ էլ ասեց, որ ՀՅԴ ներկայացուցիչը չէր եկել ! Իսկ Panarmenian.net-ը գրել էր, որ իրանց "հավաստի աղբյուրների" ասելով, ՀՅԴն արդեն որոշել է դուրս գալ կոալիցիայից:

IMHO>> մինիմում ամիսուկես դաշնակները ստիպված են ընդդիմություն խաղալ ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> ներկա իշխանությունները չեն կարողանա ՄԱԿ-ի դատարան հասցնել հարցը, թե անկախ իշխանություններից հնարավոր չի լինի?
> 
> վերջին հաշվով պետքա պարզել ինչնա կարևոր, թուրքիայի հետ տնտեսական առումով շահավետ բարեկամություն ձեռք բերելն ու պահելը, թե Հայկական հարցի լուծումը?
> 
> եթե հայկական կողմից ճիշտ դիվանագիտություն լինի, սահմանի բացումը հաստատ որպես ադալժենի չի դիտվի


Ռեալիստ ջան, նորից բացատրեմ: Թուրքիայի հետ քո ասած շահավետ բարեկամություն ձեռք բերելը նաև կախում է, որը հիմա մենք չունենք, համաձա՞յն ես: Հիմա ոչինչ չունենք, սահմանն էլ փակ է, այսինքն ներկա դրությամբ մենք Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերություններում ձեռք բերելու ունենք, բայց կորցնելու ոչինչ չունենք: Այ երբ ձեռք բերեցինք այդ *շահավետ* բարեկամությունը, ապա Հայաստանի տնտեսական մոդելը կհենվի նաև այդ բարեկամության վրա: Ու այդ ժամանակ Թուրքիայի դեմ որևէ բան դնելը ավելի բարդ կլինի, քանի որ այդ տնտեսական հենասյունը Թուրքիայի համար հաղթաթուղթ կլինի, և այն ևս մեկ անգամ կորցնելը ավելի թանկ կնստի Հայաստանի վրա, քան հիմա, երբ չունենք այդ հենասյունը: Թուրքիան կհասնի այդ կախումը ստեղծելուն, չկասկածես, էս տուկատները ամեն ինչ ծախող են:
Իսկ այն, որ հայկական հարցը շահավետ բարեկամության հակառակորդն է, դա մեր խելոքների դիվանագիտության արդյունքն է: Իրականում Թուրքիան այդքան լավ չի խաղում, ինչքան որ մերոնք ընդհանրապես խաղալ չգիտեն:
Դու հայկական կողմից ճիշտ դիվանագիտությու՞ն ես տեսել, գուցե ակնկալու՞մ ես: Որտե՞ղ է կամ պիտի լինի այդ ճիշտ դիվանագիտությունը: Էլ ե՞րբ:

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության համար մի լուրջ գլխացավանք առաջացավ: Լավ, եթե ոչ գլխացավանք, ապա համենայն դեպս մի թեմա , որը լրջագույն վերլուծության կարիք ունի.

 Հիմա Օբաման ընդունեց Մեծ եղեռնը որպես ցեղասպանություն, թե ոչ... անձամբ ես առայժմ չեմ հասկանում - մի կողմից հա, "Մեծ եղեռն" հասկացությունը, ինչպես և "Հոլոկոստը", հոմանիշ են "Ցեղասպանություն" բառին, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ - նա չասաց "Ցեղասպանություն":

 Ու հիմա մի շատ լուրջ հարց է կանգնում մեր առջև - ի՞նչ դիրքորոշում որդեգրել...

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալիստ ջան, նորից բացատրեմ: Թուրքիայի հետ քո ասած շահավետ բարեկամություն ձեռք բերելը նաև կախում է, որը հիմա մենք չունենք, համաձա՞յն ես: Հիմա ոչինչ չունենք, սահմանն էլ փակ է, այսինքն ներկա դրությամբ մենք Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերություններում ձեռք բերելու ունենք, բայց կորցնելու ոչինչ չունենք: Այ երբ ձեռք բերեցինք այդ շահավետ բարեկամությունը, ապա Հայաստանի տնտեսական մոդելը կհենվի նաև այդ բարեկամության վրա: Ու այդ ժամանակ Թուրքիայի դեմ որևէ բան դնելը ավելի բարդ կլինի, քանի որ այդ տնտեսական հենասյունը Թուրքիայի համար հաղթաթուղթ կլինի, և այն ևս մեկ անգամ կորցնելը ավելի թանկ կնստի Հայաստանի վրա, քան հիմա, երբ չունենք այդ հենասյունը: Թուրքիան կհասնի այդ կախումը ստեղծելուն, չկասկածես, էս տուկատները ամեն ինչ ծախող են:
> Իսկ այն, որ հայկական հարցը շահավետ բարեկամության հակառակորդն է, դա մեր խելոքների դիվանագիտության արդյունքն է: Իրականում Թուրքիան այդքան լավ չի խաղում, ինչքան որ մերոնք ընդհանրապես խաղալ չգիտեն:


գրածներդի հետ համաձայն եմ, ճիշտ ես հիմա դժվարություններ են առաջանում, բայց անկախ ետ դժվարություններից ապագայում պետքա դիմել դատարան, ինչքան էլ թանկ նստի, քանի որ դրական ավարտի դեպքում ետ թանկ նստածը չնչին բան կթվա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խնդրում եմ անգրագետիս բացատրիր, թե ինչու մի ապուշ պայմանագրի հետ չհամաձայվելը ավտոմատ նշանակում է համաձայվել այլ ապուշ պայմանագրի հետ:


Պետությունների միջև հարաբերությունները կարգավորվում են կնքված պայմանագրերի, համաձայնագրերի..... դաշինքների միջոցով: Եթե հրաժարվում ես պ/գ-ից, ապա տեղը <<դատարկվում է>>, ստացվում է, որ պետությունների հարաբերությունները կարգավորող փաստաթուղթ չկա: Կամ ավտոմատ ուժի մեջ է մտնում նախորդը, կամ կնքվում է նորը, կամ գոյություն ունեցողն է փոփոխության ենթարկվում




> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ուժի մեջ մտնել»:


Ուժի մեջ մտնել նշանակում է ռատիֆիկացվել Խորհրդարանի կողմից: Մինչև Խորհրդարանի ռատիֆիկացնելը պ/գ-ն սոսկ թղթի կտոր է




> Ո՞ր մի պայմանագրով է հիմա Թուրքիան փակ պահում սահմանը, ու դեռ պայմաններ առաջադրում այն բացելու համար:


Սահմանը փակ պահելու համար պայմանագիր պետք չէ: Իսկ պայմաններ է առաջադրում, որովհետև սահմանի բացման նախաձեռնող կողմը մենք ենք

ՀԻմա Կարսի պայմանագիրն է գործում. հարևան թեմայում Արտգեոն ներկայացրել է պայմանագրի հիմնական բովանդակությունը՝ բացառությամբ մեկ-երկու հավելվածի

----------


## dvgray

> Ռեալիստ ջան, նորից բացատրեմ: Թուրքիայի հետ քո ասած շահավետ բարեկամություն ձեռք բերելը նաև կախում է, որը հիմա մենք չունենք, համաձա՞յն ես: Հիմա ոչինչ չունենք, սահմանն էլ փակ է, այսինքն ներկա դրությամբ մենք Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերություններում ձեռք բերելու ունենք, բայց կորցնելու ոչինչ չունենք: Այ երբ ձեռք բերեցինք այդ *շահավետ* բարեկամությունը, ապա Հայաստանի տնտեսական մոդելը կհենվի նաև այդ բարեկամության վրա: Ու այդ ժամանակ Թուրքիայի դեմ որևէ բան դնելը ավելի բարդ կլինի, քանի որ այդ տնտեսական հենասյունը Թուրքիայի համար հաղթաթուղթ կլինի, և այն ևս մեկ անգամ կորցնելը ավելի թանկ կնստի Հայաստանի վրա, քան հիմա, երբ չունենք այդ հենասյունը: Թուրքիան կհասնի այդ կախումը ստեղծելուն, …


Վիշապ, դու ոնց որ Օսկանյանը լինես  :Jpit: 
հիմա ընդանրապես սեղանին է դրված Հայկական պետության լինել չլինելու հարցը, իսկ դու ինչ որ հեռավոր բաներից ես խոսում: լավ է Տիգրան Մեծի ժառանգությունից չհրաժարվելու ու պարսիկներ ու իտալացիներ հետ պատերազմներ սկսելու հարցը դրված չի:
 Հայաստանի սենց գնա, շատ ավելի վատ ճորտատիրական երկրամասիր է դառնալու, համ արտաքին քաղաքական իմաստով /ռսների ռաբ/, համ էլ ներքին իմաստով /օլիգարխների ստրուկ, կամ լավագույն դեպքում ճորտ, ու ազատ, բայց սոված քաղաքային բնակչություն/

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, մի տարբերակ եմ մտածում, բայց չգիտեմ էլ ոնց եմ մտածում:


Իսկ եթե ասենք, վդրուգ, Հայաստանը թեքվում ա դեպի ՆԱՏՈ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կարծում եմ մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության համար մի լուրջ գլխացավանք առաջացավ: Լավ, եթե ոչ գլխացավանք, ապա համենայն դեպս մի թեմա , որը լրջագույն վերլուծության կարիք ունի.
> 
>  Հիմա Օբաման ընդունեց Մեծ եղեռնը որպես ցեղասպանություն, թե ոչ... անձամբ ես առայժմ չեմ հասկանում - մի կողմից հա, "Մեծ եղեռն" հասկացությունը, ինչպես և "Հոլոկոստը", *հոմանիշ են* "Ցեղասպանություն" բառին, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ - նա չասաց "Ցեղասպանություն":
> 
>  Ու հիմա մի շատ լուրջ հարց է կանգնում մեր առջև - ի՞նչ դիրքորոշում որդեգրել...


Մեծ Եղեռնն ու Հոլոկոստը «ցեղասպանության» եզրույթի հոմանիշներ չեն: Ուղղակի հայերն ու հրեաները համապատասխանաբար այդպես են անվանել իրենց ազգի ներկայացուցիչների հետ տեղի ունեցածը: «Հոլոկոստ» բառը նշանակում է ողջակիզում, զոհաբերում ողջակիզման միջոցով:  Այդքան բան: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասել հրեաների «Հոլոկոստ», բայց չարտաբերել, չընդունել այն որպես «ցեղասպանություն»:

Եթե հրեաների հետ կատարվածն աշխարհն ընդունում է/մասնավորապես նաև ԱՄՆ-ը/, ապա հայերի հետ տեղի ունեցածը չի ընդունում/մասնավորապես ԱՄՆ-ը/ և քանի դեռ չի պաշտոնապես չի ընդունում, որ 1915- ին ու հետո տեղի է ունեցել թուրքահպատակ հայության ցեղասպանություն, ապա ինչպես էլ անվանի այն՝ «Մեծ Եղեռն», «ջարդեր», «սպանդ», թե «զանգվածային սպանություններ» կամ թեկուզ «1,5 միլիոն հայերի սպանություն», մեծ առումով ոչինչ չի փոխվում: Մեկ է՝ ամենակարևորն ու էականը չկա՝ «ցեղասպանություն» /գենոցիդ/:

Այնպես որ՝ առանձնապես բան չի էլ փոխվել: Իհարկե, մասնակի առաջխաղացում կարելի է համարել Օբամայի կողմից սպանված, բռնի տեղահանված մարդկանց թվաքանակի շեշտումը, բայց կրկնում եմ՝ դա էական առաջխաղացում չէ:

Այստեղ առանձնապես նոր, մտածելու բան չկա: Նոր հարցեր էլ պետք չէ առաջադրել… Ամեն ինչ նույնն է:

----------

Rammer (26.04.2009), Վիշապ (26.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պետությունների միջև հարաբերությունները կարգավորվում են կնքված պայմանագրերի, համաձայնագրերի..... դաշինքների միջոցով: Եթե հրաժարվում ես պ/գ-ից, ապա տեղը <<դատարկվում է>>, ստացվում է, որ պետությունների հարաբերությունները կարգավորող փաստաթուղթ չկա: Կամ ավտոմատ ուժի մեջ է մտնում նախորդը, կամ կնքվում է նորը, կամ գոյություն ունեցողն է փոփոխության ենթարկվում
> 
> 
> Ուժի մեջ մտնել նշանակում է ռատիֆիկացվել Խորհրդարանի կողմից: Մինչև Խորհրդարանի ռատիֆիկացնելը պ/գ-ն սոսկ թղթի կտոր է
> 
> 
> Սահմանը փակ պահելու համար պայմանագիր պետք չէ: Իսկ պայմաններ է առաջադրում, որովհետև սահմանի բացման նախաձեռնող կողմը մենք ենք
> 
> ՀԻմա Կարսի պայմանագիրն է գործում. հարևան թեմայում Արտգեոն ներկայացրել է պայմանագրի հիմնական բովանդակությունը՝ բացառությամբ մեկ-երկու հավելվածի


Հիմա դու ինձ ասա, այդ ինչպես է գործում Կարսի պայմանագիրը, եթե այդ պայմանագրով օրինակ.



> Հոդված 17.
> Պայմանավորվող կողմերն իրենց երկրների միջև հաղորդակցությունների անընդհատությունն ապահովելու նպատակով պարտավորվում են փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ ձեռք առնել բոլոր անհրաժեշտ միջոցները, որպեսզի պահպանվեն և հնարավորինս արագ զարգանան երկաթուղային, հեռագրական և հաղորդակցության մյուս միջոցները, ինչպես նաև այն նպատակով, որպեսզի առանց որևէ կասեցումի ապահովվեն մարդկանց և ապրանքների ազատ փոխադրումները, սակայն համարվում է, որ ճանապարհորդների և ապրանքների փոխադրման, մուտքի և ճանապարհման վերաբերմամբ լիովին կգործադրվեն պայմանավորվող երկրներից յուրաքանչյուրում այդ մասին սահմանված կանոնները:


Հիմա իմ թշվառ կարծիքով երկու տարբերակ կա՝ կամ գործում է, և Թուրքիան խախտել է պայմանագրի կետ կամ կետեր, կամ էլ չի գործում: Սպասում եմ առարկությունների: Հետո կշարունակեմ սրա վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, դու ոնց որ Օսկանյանը լինես 
> հիմա ընդանրապես սեղանին է դրված Հայկական պետության լինել չլինելու հարցը, իսկ դու ինչ որ հեռավոր բաներից ես խոսում: լավ է Տիգրան Մեծի ժառանգությունից չհրաժարվելու ու պարսիկներ ու իտալացիներ հետ պատերազմներ սկսելու հարցը դրված չի:
>  Հայաստանի սենց գնա, շատ ավելի վատ ճորտատիրական երկրամասիր է դառնալու, համ արտաքին քաղաքական իմաստով /ռսների ռաբ/, համ էլ ներքին իմաստով /օլիգարխների ստրուկ, կամ լավագույն դեպքում ճորտ, ու ազատ, բայց սոված քաղաքային բնակչություն/


Ապեր, դե ես փորձում եմ սկսել առավել ակնառու հարցերից, ոմանք օրինակ դժգոհ չեն Սերժի քիրվայություններից: Ու ոնց տեսնում ես, այդքան էլ համոզիչ չեմ հակափաստարկում: Իսկ դու միանգամից լինել-չլինելուն ես բերում, դե մի հատ համոզիր տեսնեմ: :Wink:  Օսկանյանն էլ ոնց որ դու լինես, էլ քֆուրներով չխոսես հետս :Beee:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիմա դու ինձ ասա, այդ ինչպես է գործում Կարսի պայմանագիրը, եթե այդ պայմանագրով օրինակ.
> 
> Հիմա իմ թշվառ կարծիքով երկու տարբերակ կա՝ կամ գործում է, և Թուրքիան խախտել է պայմանագրի կետ կամ կետեր, կամ էլ չի գործում: Սպասում եմ առարկությունների: Հետո կշարունակեմ սրա վերաբերյալ:





> հաղորդակցությունների անընդհատությունն ապահովելու նպատակով *պարտավորվում են* փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ *ձեռք առնել* բոլոր անհրաժեշտ միջոցները,


Կարծում եմ ապագայի մասին ա խոսքը, այսինքն ընդունելուց հետոմ անելու են ամեն ինչ  :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժող, մի տարբերակ եմ մտածում, բայց չգիտեմ էլ ոնց եմ մտածում:
> 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ասենք, վդրուգ, Հայաստանը թեքվում ա դեպի ՆԱՏՈ


Ահա, Ռուսաստանն էլ վդրուգ իրեն դնում է շլանգի տեղ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարծում եմ ապագայի մասին ա խոսքը, այսինքն ընդունելուց *հետո* անելու են ամեն ինչ


Ուրեմն պայմանագիրը ամբողջությամբ գտիր, որ տեսնենք ժամանակացույց կա՞ թե չէ: :Wink:  Հետո-ն բավականին անորոշ է, հետո-ն երկիր մոլորակի ժամացույցով կարող է նշանակել երբեք:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ահա, Ռուսաստանն էլ վդրուգ իրեն դնում է շլանգի տեղ:


Ռուսաստանը միշտ էլ շլանգ ա էղել... Կամ էլ տապոռ... Չէ, տապոռ:
Բայց լուրջ, որ մտածում ես, Հայաստանը միակ երկիրն ա, որ ՆԱՏՈյի  գրեթե բոլոր ստանդարտներին համապատասխանում ա: Համենայն դեպս Վրաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի նման տարածքային խնդիրներ չունի  :Think:  Դրա համար եմ ասում, ա վդրո՞ւգ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ուրեմն պայմանագիրը ամբողջությամբ գտիր, որ տեսնենք ժամանակացույց կա՞ թե չէ: Հետո-ն բավականին անորոշ է, հետո-ն երկիր մոլորակի ժամացույցով կարող է նշանակել երբեք:


Կարսի պայմանագրի մասին եմ ասում: Էս «տուրիզմի քարտեզում» գրված ա, որ ուժի մեջ ա մտնում Կարսի պայմանագիրը, ըստ այդմ այս նոր պայմանագրի ուժի մեջ մտնելուց հետո ուժի մեջ ա մտնում նաև Կարսի պայմանագիրը

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարսի պայմանագրի մասին եմ ասում: Էս «տուրիզմի քարտեզում» գրված ա, որ ուժի մեջ ա մտնում Կարսի պայմանագիրը, ըստ այդմ այս նոր պայմանագրի ուժի մեջ մտնելուց հետո ուժի մեջ ա մտնում նաև Կարսի պայմանագիրը


Արտ, ընենց գրի, որ իմ նման հասկանալու հետ խնդիրներ ունեցող մարդը բան հասկանա: Էդ անտեր Կարսի պայմանագրի վերջին կետում գրված է.



> Հոդված 20.
> Սույն պայմանագիրը, որ կնքված է Թուրքիայի, Հայաստանի, Ադրբեջանի և Վրաստանի կառավարությունների միջև, ենթակա է վավերացման: Վավերագրերի փոխանակումը տեղի կունենա Երևանում հնարավոր մոտ ապագայում: *Սույն պայմանագիրն ուժի մեջ կմտնի վավերագրերի փոխանակման պահից, բացառությամբ 6,14,15,16,18 և19 հոդվածների, որոնք ուժի մեջ կմտնեն անմիջապես պայմանագրի ստորագրումից հետո:*
> Ի վավերացումն շարադրյալի՝ հիշատակված լիազոր անձինք ստորագրեցին սույն պայմանագիրը և հաստատեցին իրենց կնիքներով:
> Սույն պայմանագիրը կազմված է հինգ օրինակից, Կարսում 1921 (1337) թվականի հոկտեմբերի 13-ին:


Բայց դա գրողի ծոցը: Թուրքիան սահմանները փակեց 93 թվին, Ղարաբաղի խնդրի հետ կապված, Ադրբեջանին աջակցելու համար: Բնականաբար դրանով խախտեց և Կարսի պայմանագիրը, բայց դա դեռ մի կողմ:  Հիմա ինձ. անհասկացողիս բացատրեք, թե Թուրքիան ինչի՞ համար հիմա պիտի բացի սահմանը, էլ Ադրբեջանին չի՞ աջակցում, ու ինչու՞ պիտի ես հավատամ, որ սահմանների բացումն ու թուրքերի հետ բարիդրացիական լոլոներ հաստատելը Ղարաբաղի խնդրի հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բայց դա գրողի ծոցը: Թուրքիան սահմանները փակեց 93 թվին, Ղարաբաղի խնդրի հետ կապված, Ադրբեջանին աջակցելու համար: Բնականաբար դրանով խախտեց և Կարսի պայմանագիրը, բայց դա դեռ մի կողմ:  Հիմա ինձ. անհասկացողիս բացատրեք, թե Թուրքիան ինչի՞ համար հիմա պիտի բացի սահմանը, էլ Ադրբեջանին չի՞ աջակցում, ու ինչու՞ պիտի ես հավատամ, որ սահմանների բացումն ու թուրքերի հետ բարիդրացիական լոլոներ հաստատելը Ղարաբաղի խնդրի հետ կապ չունի:


Կարճ ասած վիճակը սենց ա, 1993 թվականին Թուքրիան էդ պայմանագիրը պատռեց բոլորի ու առաջին հերթին Հայաստանի գլխին, քանի որ սփյուռքահայ հայ մը բլա բլա արեց ավել-պակաս: Հիմա էս Սերժիկ ձյան, ասեց պատռել եք, լյոխ լավ եք արել, էկեք նորից կնքենք պայմանագիր, որ էդ պայմանագիրը ուժի մեջ մտնի… Նորից չէ, կրկին... Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ղարաբաղին, ապա ո՞վ ասեց, որ Թուրքիան չի աջակցում: Աջակցում ա, բայց էդ գաղտնի ա, Սերժիկ ձյաձյան ասեց «Լյոխ լավ ա»: Դե մենք էլ լյոխ ենք... Էէէ, լյոխ մունք ենք հավատում:  Կարևորը հավատն ա, որ Սերժն ու դաշնակները ոչ մի վատ բան չեն անի: Դե դաշնակների մասին մեր «պատմաբան» «արքային» հարցրու, իսկ Սերժիկի մասին էլ խոսալու կարիք չկա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարճ ասած վիճակը սենց ա, 1993 թվականին Թուքրիան էդ պայմանագիրը պատռեց բոլորի ու առաջին հերթին Հայաստանի գլխին, քանի որ սփյուռքահայ հայ մը բլա բլա արեց ավել-պակաս: Հիմա էս Սերժիկ ձյան, ասեց պատռել եք, լյոխ լավ եք արել, էկեք նորից կնքենք պայմանագիր, որ էդ պայմանագիրը ուժի մեջ մտնի… Նորից չէ, կրկին... Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ղարաբաղին, ապա ո՞վ ասեց, որ Թուրքիան չի աջակցում: Աջակցում ա, բայց էդ գաղտնի ա, Սերժիկ ձյաձյան ասեց «Լյոխ լավ ա»: Դե մենք էլ լյոխ ենք... Էէէ, լյոխ մունք ենք հավատում:  Կարևորը հավատն ա, որ Սերժն ու դաշնակները ոչ մի վատ բան չեն անի: Դե դաշնակների մասին մեր «պատմաբան» արքային հարցրու, իսկ Սերժիկի մասին էլ խոսալու կարիք չկա:


Ըհը, հասանք տեղ: Փաստորեն տարբեր ծայրերից բռնելով եկանք նույն կետին, Սերժին ու դաշնակներին: Հիմա սրանք ինչքան էլ ասել, թե լյոխ լյավա, Թուրքերի հետ էլ ենք լյավ, ՆԱՏՈ էլ կարող է մտնենք, ու Ռուսաստանի հետ էլ լյավ մնանք, տո ինչ էլ ասեն, մեկ է, ես չեմ հավատում: Չհավատալու հիմքեր ունեմ, առաջին անգամը չի, որ քյոլլում են: Մենք էլ լուրջ դեմքերով ստեղ քննարկում ենք:

----------


## Lion

*Մարկիզ*

 Սկզբունքորեն համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի հիմա երևի այս հարցում մեր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը պետք է ավելի եռանդուն դառնա, որ մյուս տարիներին Օբաման էլի առաջընթաց քայլեր անի... :Think:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մեր ունեցած-չունեցածը Ռուսաստանինն է: Ու եթե Հայաստանը հանկարծ թեքվի դեպի ՆԱՏՕ, Ռուսաստանը մեր գազը կանջատի (էդ մեկը դեռ ոչինչ, պարսիկներից կքաշենք), ֆիքսած ու բջջային հեռախոսակայանները կանջատի, ատոմակայանը կփակի, բանկերը կհավասարեցնի հողին, մեզ համար կմտցնի վիզային ռեժիմ ու իր տարածքում աշխատող դեռևս Հայաստանի քաղաքացի խոպանչիկներին դեպորտացիա կանի: Մի խոսքով, լավ չի լինի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հիմա դու ինձ ասա, այդ ինչպես է գործում Կարսի պայմանագիրը, եթե այդ պայմանագրով օրինակ.


Վիշապ ջան կա պայմանագրերի վավերականության կանխավարկած, այսինքն, քանի դեռ չի ապացուցվել որ պայմանագիրը դադարել է, այն համարվում է ուժի մեջ
մեր երկիրն էլ ոչ ձենա հանում ոչ ձուն, պայմանագրի էական խախտում անելուց հետո կարա իրավաչափ հրաժարվի պայմանագրից



> Իսկ եթե ասենք, վդրուգ, Հայաստանը թեքվում ա դեպի ՆԱՏՈ


մենակ ետ ախմախ ու աննպատակ կազմակերպությունն էր պակասում,  վախտին սովետական երկրներ կային, Վարշավայի պակտ կար, հասկանալի էր, հակակշիռ էր, մեկը հարցնի հիմա ինչի դեմ եք հավաքվում?

----------

Ambrosine (26.04.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Վիշապ ջան կա պայմանագրերի վավերականության կանխավարկած, այսինքն, քանի դեռ չի ապացուցվել որ պայմանագիրը դադարել է, այն համարվում է ուժի մեջ
> մեր երկիրն էլ ոչ ձենա հանում ոչ ձուն, պայմանագրի էական խախտում անելուց հետո կարա իրավաչափ հրաժարվի պայմանագրից
> մենակ ետ ախմախ ու աննպատակ կազմակերպությունն էր պակասում,  վախտին սովետական երկրներ կային, Վարշավայի պակտ կար, հասկանալի էր, հակակշիռ էր, մեկը հարցնի հիմա ինչի դեմ եք հավաքվում?


Ոնց ինչի՞  :Shok:  Էն չարիքի իմպերիան էլ հեչ էլի  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

պահհ ուրեմն Ռուսաստանը ենքան կա որ մի քանի տասնյակ երկրներա հա պետք հակակշռելու համար, մենակ ԱՄՆ-ն հերիք չի?

ամենամեծ չարիքը ԱՄՆ-նա իրա ներքին ժողովրդավարությամբ ու արտաքին բռնապետությամբ

----------

One_Way_Ticket (26.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիմա դու ինձ ասա, այդ ինչպես է գործում Կարսի պայմանագիրը, եթե այդ պայմանագրով օրինակ.
> 
> Հիմա իմ թշվառ կարծիքով երկու տարբերակ կա՝ կամ գործում է, և Թուրքիան խախտել է պայմանագրի կետ կամ կետեր, կամ էլ չի գործում: Սպասում եմ առարկությունների: Հետո կշարունակեմ սրա վերաբերյալ:


Ռեալիստը արդեն պատասխանեց :Smile: 
Թուրքիան բնականաբար խախտել է, բայց այստեղ մի նրբություն կա. պայմանագիրը երկկողմ է, այսինքն՝ մի կողմից Հայաստանը, Վրաստանը, Ադրբեջանը, մյուս կողմից՝ Թուրքիան: Ես պայմանագիրը իր հավելվածներով ունեմ, բայց ուշադիր չեմ կարդացել, որ տեսնեմ՝ Հայաստանը ինչ հիմքերով կարող է դուրս գալ պայմանագրից կամ բողոքարկել, եթե մեկ կողմ է հանդես գալիս Վրաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ

Սովետի փլուզումից հետո չի կնքվել նոր պայմանագիր, իսկ մենք մեր հարևանների հետ անկախացել ենք, ուստի որպես մեկ կողմ չենք կարող ներկայանալ: Եթե այսօր ժամանակ ունենամ, հանգամանալից կուսումնասիրեմ պայմանագիրը և կներկայացնեմ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող, մի տարբերակ եմ մտածում, բայց չգիտեմ էլ ոնց եմ մտածում:
> 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ասենք, վդրուգ, Հայաստանը թեքվում ա դեպի ՆԱՏՈ


այսօրվա դրությամբ դա անհնար է
ճիշտ ես նկատել, որ մենք ենք ավելի հարմար ՆԱՏՕ-ին, քան մեր հարևանները /թեկուզ ՆԱՏՕ-ի ստորաբաժանումների մոդելն ենք օգտագործում/, բայց մենք այստեղ մանևրում ենք՝ հայտարարելով, որ մեր բանակը բավականին քանակ, մարտունակություն չունի՝ ՆԱՏՕ-ի հետ դաշնակցելու համար

մեզ դա պետք էլ չէ, քանի որ եթե համարում ենք, որ Թուրքիան մեր թշնամին է, ապա նրա հետ չենք կարող միևնույն դաշինքի մեջ լինել

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես պայմանագիրը իր հավելվածներով ունեմ, բայց ուշադիր չեմ կարդացել, որ տեսնեմ՝ Հայաստանը ինչ հիմքերով կարող է դուրս գալ պայմանագրից կամ բողոքարկել, եթե մեկ կողմ է հանդես գալիս Վրաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ


դե Աստղ ջան կապ չունի պայմանագրում ինչ  հիմքեր կան, սենց թե նենց պայմանագրի էական խախտումը արդեն հերիքա պայմանագրից դուրս գալու համար` անկախ դրանում նշված պայմաններից
իսկ հարևանների հետ որպես մեկ կողմ ներկայանալու մեջ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, պայմանագրի մի կողմում կարող են մի քանի անկախ պետություններ լինել :Wink:  մեր դուրս գալուց հետո պայմանգիրը կարա գործի մյուս երկրների համար

----------

Բիձա (18.08.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> մեզ դա պետք էլ չէ, քանի որ եթե համարում ենք, որ *Թուրքիան մեր թշնամին է*, ապա նրա հետ չենք կարող միևնույն դաշինքի մեջ լինել


Կներե՞ք  :Shok:  Բա Սերժիկ ձյան, ի՞նչ խաղեր ա տալիս «թշնամու» հետ  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> դե Աստղ ջան կապ չունի պայմանագրում ինչ  հիմքեր կան, սենց թե նենց պայմանագրի էական խախտումը արդեն հերիքա պայմանագրից դուրս գալու համար` անկախ դրանում նշված պայմաններից
> իսկ հարևանների հետ որպես մեկ կողմ ներկայանալու մեջ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, պայմանագրի մի կողմում կարող են մի քանի անկախ պետություններ լինել մեր դուրս գալուց հետո պայմանգիրը կարա գործի մյուս երկրների համար


հա, բայց վատը այն է, որ ես չգիտեմ՝ մյուսների հետ առանձին պայմանագրեր ունի կնքած, թե ոչ... դա բարդացնում է այս հարցին պատասխանելը :Sad:  Եթե ունի, ուրեմն էս պայմանագիրը գործում է միայն մեր համար, այն էլ դե ֆակտո միայն սահմանների հարցում է գործում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կներե՞ք  Բա Սերժիկ ձյան, ի՞նչ խաղեր ա տալիս «թշնամու» հետ


քո ասած <<խաղեր տալը>> պետք է հատկապես թշնամու հետ, բայց այ երբ կանգնենք միևնույն դաշինքի մեջ մտնելու շեմին, պետք է շատ խորը մտածել

իմ ասածը չի նշանակում, որ Սերժիկը ճիշտ է <<խաղեր տալիս>>

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ոնց ինչի՞  Էն չարիքի իմպերիան էլ հեչ էլի


Ի դեպ, "չարիքի իմպերիա" թևավոր դարձած արտահայտությունը առաջին անգամ օգտագործել է ԱՄՆ այն ժամանակվա նախագահ Ռեյգանը, երբ Խորհրդային Միությունը մտավ Աֆղանստան: Իսկ ի՞նչ է անում հիմա "բարիքի իմպերիա" ԱՄՆ-ն Աֆղանստանում: Հաաաա, կներեք, մոռացել էի, ահաբեկչության դեմ է պայքարում:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (26.04.2009), REAL_ist (26.04.2009), Ribelle (26.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի դեպ, "չարիքի իմպերիա" թևավոր դարձած արտահայտությունը առաջին անգամ օգտագործել է ԱՄՆ այն ժամանակվա նախագահ Ռեյգանը, երբ Խորհրդային Միությունը մտավ Աֆղանստան: Իսկ ի՞նչ է անում հիմա "բարիքի իմպերիա" ԱՄՆ-ն Աֆղանստանում: Հաաաա, կներեք, մոռացել էի, ահաբեկչության դեմ է պայքարում:


մի կետ բաց թողեցիր՝ դեմոկրատիա է տարածում :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի դեպ, "չարիքի իմպերիա" թևավոր դարձած արտահայտությունը առաջին անգամ օգտագործել է ԱՄՆ այն ժամանակվա նախագահ Ռեյգանը, երբ Խորհրդային Միությունը մտավ Աֆղանստան: Իսկ ի՞նչ է անում հիմա "բարիքի իմպերիա" ԱՄՆ-ն Աֆղանստանում: Հաաաա, կներեք, մոռացել էի, ահաբեկչության դեմ է պայքարում:


Օգտագործում է թերզարգացած հասարակությանը իր կարիքների համար: Բնության օրենքն է: Ես ոնց մտածում եմ, այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել: Այսինքն Զարգացած երկրները չեն կարող իրենց զսպել ու չխառնվել թերզարգացածների ներքին կյանքին, թեկուզ վերջինս ավելի փչացնելու համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ռեալիստը արդեն պատասխանեց
> Թուրքիան բնականաբար խախտել է, բայց այստեղ մի նրբություն կա. պայմանագիրը երկկողմ է, այսինքն՝ մի կողմից Հայաստանը, Վրաստանը, Ադրբեջանը, մյուս կողմից՝ Թուրքիան: Ես պայմանագիրը իր հավելվածներով ունեմ, բայց ուշադիր չեմ կարդացել, որ տեսնեմ՝ Հայաստանը ինչ հիմքերով կարող է դուրս գալ պայմանագրից կամ բողոքարկել, եթե մեկ կողմ է հանդես գալիս Վրաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ
> 
> Սովետի փլուզումից հետո չի կնքվել նոր պայմանագիր, իսկ մենք մեր հարևանների հետ անկախացել ենք, ուստի որպես մեկ կողմ չենք կարող ներկայանալ: Եթե այսօր ժամանակ ունենամ, հանգամանալից կուսումնասիրեմ պայմանագիրը և կներկայացնեմ


Աստղո ջան, խնդրում եմ ուշադիր կարդա էլի, տես շանս ունե՞նք, թե չէ թվում է ամեն կերպ փորձում ես արդարացնել հիմիկվա վիճակը, սաղ, ուրախ, չաղ ու բախտավոր տարբերակով: Իմա հիմա գործում է Կարսի պայմանագիրը (անվիճարկելի պնդում), եթե դա չգործի, ապա ուժի մեջ է մտնում Սևրի պայմանագիրը  (անվիճարկելի պնդում):
Մեկը չկա ասի, որ ախպեր, հա՛ Կարսի պայմանագիրն ու սահմանները ճանաչում ենք, ինչի՞ Թուրքիան էլ Ղարաբաղի սահմանները չի ճանաչում, ու նախագեն էլ տարածքները հանձնելու մասին է խոսում, էդ իրենց կարելի է, մեզ չե՞: Ճակատներիս «ռաբ» ա՞ գրած, թե՞ «իդիոտ»:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմա հիմա գործում է Կարսի պայմանագիրը (անվիճարկելի պնդում), եթե դա չգործի, ապա ուժի մեջ է մտնում Սևրի պայմանագիրը (անվիճարկելի պնդում):


մինչև ուշադիր <<քննելս>> ասեմ, Վիշապ ջան, որ Սևրի պայմանագիրը չի կարող գործել, որովհետև վավերացված չէ ստորագրող կողմերի խորհրդարանների կողմից: Ավտոմատ կգործի Ալեքսանրապոլի պայմանագիրը, որը, ինչպես մեկ անգամ էլ նշել եմ, ավելի ստորացուցիչ է

----------


## Վիշապ

> մինչև ուշադիր <<քննելս>> ասեմ, Վիշապ ջան, որ Սևրի պայմանագիրը չի կարող գործել, որովհետև վավերացված չէ ստորագրող կողմերի խորհրդարանների կողմից: Ավտոմատ կգործի Ալեքսանրապոլի պայմանագիրը, որը, ինչպես մեկ անգամ էլ նշել եմ, ավելի ստորացուցիչ է


Հա, ափսոս :Xeloq:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ինչ լյավա չէ՞, ահագին ուրախացել ենք, դաժը հայերեն ա ասել: Մենակ ինձ խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե ու՞մ համար է հայերեն ասել, կարող է genocide ասեր չհասկանայինք, մանթրաժից հարձակվեինք Թուրքիայի վրա, հա՞: Այ սենց ա լինում, որ սենց ա լինում: Ինքներս մեզ ապուշի տեղ դրած քարշ ենք գալիս:


Հարգելիներս, հիշեք, որ հրեաների ցեղասպանությանն էլ ոչ ոք ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ չի ասւմ, այլ` ՀՈԼՈՔՈՍՏ,  ու ավելի լավ կլինի ետե Հայոց Մեծ Եղեռնն էլ  բոլոր լեզուներով լինի նույնը: 

Իսկ որ Օբաման չարտաբերեց ցեզասպանություն բառը, մյուս կողմից կարելի է լավ համարել:
իմ դիրքորոշումն այսպիսին է, ավելի արժեքավոր է Թուրքիայի ինքնակամ ընդունումը թեկուզ հարյուր տարի հետո քան հիմա` այլոց ճնշման տակ: Ի վերջո Հոլոքոստն էլ Գերմանիան ինքնակամ ընդունեց, և դրանից հետո չէ՞ որ ոչ մի պետություն չի փորձում հերքել այն.................

----------


## Norton

Ախպերություն

----------

Բիձա (18.08.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> թեկուզ հարյուր տարի հետո


Էնքան էլ «թեկուզ» չի, կա վաղեմության գաղափար, որը ինչքան գիտեմ 100 տարիա:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Էնքան էլ «թեկուզ» չի, կա վաղեմության գաղափար, որը ինչքան գիտեմ 100 տարիա:


ինչքան հասկացա ցեղասպանության համար պատսխանատվության մասինա խոսքը? չկա տենց բան, մարդկության դեմ հանցագործությունների համար վաղեմության ժամկետ չի կիրառվում

----------

Ambrosine (26.04.2009), Elmo (27.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինչքան հասկացա ցեղասպանության համար պատսխանատվության մասինա խոսքը? չկա տենց բան, մարդկության դեմ հանցագործությունների համար վաղեմության ժամկետ չի կիրառվում


ու բոլոր ընդունած օրենքները, որոշումները.... ունեն հետադարձ ուժ

----------

REAL_ist (27.04.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աստղո ջան, խնդրում եմ ուշադիր կարդա էլի, տես շանս ունե՞նք, թե չէ թվում է ամեն կերպ փորձում ես արդարացնել հիմիկվա վիճակը, սաղ, ուրախ, չաղ ու բախտավոր տարբերակով: Իմա հիմա գործում է Կարսի պայմանագիրը (անվիճարկելի պնդում), եթե դա չգործի, ապա ուժի մեջ է մտնում Սևրի պայմանագիրը  (անվիճարկելի պնդում):
> Մեկը չկա ասի, որ ախպեր, հա՛ Կարսի պայմանագիրն ու սահմանները ճանաչում ենք, ինչի՞ Թուրքիան էլ Ղարաբաղի սահմանները չի ճանաչում, ու նախագեն էլ տարածքները հանձնելու մասին է խոսում, էդ իրենց կարելի է, մեզ չե՞: Ճակատներիս «ռաբ» ա՞ գրած, թե՞ «իդիոտ»:


Ապեր, մեկը չկա ասի եթե ընդունում ես Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը էդ ոնց ես էսօր Ղարաբաղի հողերով "տորգեր" անում թուրքերի հետ Հայաստանի սահմանը բացելու համար…

մեր ճակատին չգիտեմբայց որ Սերժի ճակատին "դուռռակ" ա գրած էտի հաստատ ա (թե չե թուրքերը տենց հախապայմաններ չեին դնի դեմը)

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր, մեկը չկա ասի եթե ընդունում ես Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը էդ ոնց ես էսօր Ղարաբաղի հողերով "տորգեր" անում թուրքերի հետ Հայաստանի սահմանը բացելու համար…
> 
> մեր ճակատին չգիտեմբայց որ Սերժի ճակատին "դուռռակ" ա գրած էտի հաստատ ա (թե չե թուրքերը տենց հախապայմաններ չեին դնի դեմը)


Չէ դուռակ չի լավ էլ ջոկումա ինչ ք**-ի մեջ սաղիս քցում,դուռակ լիներ երկու միլիոն հայի հախից չէր գա ու նախագահ չէր լինի:

----------

Բիձա (18.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կապրիզնի պետություն ենք հա՞, մի օր քանից զարթնում ենք, ու որոշում, որ պայմանագիրը որ ստորագրել ենք չի դզում, բերեք հիմա էլ ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչեք ու հետ տվեք մեր հողերը։ Ասենք կներեք, պայմանագիրը ստորագրելիս մոռացել էինք, որ ցեղասպանություն էր եղել, հիմա հիշել ենք։


Չէ ապեր, Սերժի ստորագրած փաստաթղթցի դուրս ա գալիս, որ պայմանագիրը ստորագրելուց մենք էլ վստահ չէինք եղել ա Ցեղասպանություն, թե չի եղել: Դրա համար էլ համատեղ հանձնաժողով ենք ստեղծել, որտեղ երրորդ երկրներ էլ կարող են ներգրավվել: Ու սենց: Մարդ ես, մեկ էլ հանձնաժողովորը, հատկապես երրորդ երկրի, ասենք Կորեայի, վճռորոշ ձայնով որոշեց, որ եղել ա ցեղասպանություն, այ այդ ժամանակ դիմում ենք դատարան: Շալիմ, կայֆույեմ:

----------

Վիշապ (27.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ, խելքս չի հասնում, որ քննարկմանը մասնակցեմ, ու ենթադրություններ անեմ, թե ի վերջո էս կնքված համաձայնագրի արդյունքում մեր գլխին ինչ ա գալու, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ: Եթե էս ոչ լեգիտիմները մի քանի տարի էլ մնացին մեր գլխին ու ամեն ինչ արեցի միայն իրենց իշխանությունը, այսինք լափը, պահելու համար, չեմ զարմանա, եթե Ստեփանակարետը դառնա Խանքենդի, իսկ Ցեղասպանության զոհերի հուշարձանի տեղը թուրքական շաուրմա դրվի, մանղալի ծախսերն էլ մենք արդեն քաշել ենք, իսկ Ցեղասպանության թանգարանն էլ դառնա Փլեյբոյի ցուցահանդես: 


> Եվ ապրիլի 24-ին Ծիծեռնակաբերդի անմար կրակի մոտ ինչ որ մեկը հոգացել էր այդ մասին եւ ինչ որ մի քանիսին հանձնարարել էր հետեւել կարգուկանոնին, նայել, որ ծաղիկները շատ չլցվեն այնպես, որ կրակի վրա շուռ գան, որ մարդկային կուտակումներ չլինեն կրակին հարող հատվածում, որպեսզի հրմշտոց չլինի: Իսկապես հանրօգուտ աշխատանք է, առավել եւս, որ հնարավորություն է արտասահմանցի հյուրերին եւ օտարերկրյա տեսախցիկներին ցույց տալ, թե ինչքան կազմակերպված են հայերը: Հնարավորություն է նաեւ ինքներս մեզ ցույց տալ, որ գոնե հիշատակը կարող ենք քաղաքակիրթ ձեւով հարգել:
> 
> Բայց, ինչպես ասում են ռուսները` “ցանկանում էին, որ լավ լինի, ստացվեց ինչպես միշտ”, կամ թերեւս ստացվեց ինչպես Օսմանյան Թուրքիայում կամ Դեր-Զորում: Առավոտյան ժամը 11-ի մոտ անմար կրակին էր մոտենալու հանրապետության ամբողջ “թագավորական շքախումբը”: Անմար կրակի մոտ հասարակական կարգի հետեւելուն կոչված անձինք, որոնք քաղաքացիական հագուստով էին, բայց հայտնի չէ, թե հատկապես ինչ գերատեսչություն կամ ինչ կազմակերպություն էին ներկայացնում, ոստիկան էին, անվտանգության աշխատակից էին, թե այլ ծառայող, սկսեցին կրակին հարող կլոր տարածքը “մաքրել” քաղաքացիներից, շքախմբին տեղ բացելու համար: Պետք էր տեսնել, թե ինչպես էին նրանք քաղաքացիներին գոռում-գոչյունով հրահանգում դուրս գալ կլորից:
> 
> Նախագահը եկավ ու գնաց, իսկ “քշոցին” շարունակվում էր: Նույն մարդիկ, նույն  գոռում-գոչյունով, քաղաքացիներին հրահանգում էին չկուտակվել, չմնալ կլորի մեջ, ծաղիկները դնել եւ հեռանալ, գոռում էին նույնիսկ ֆոտոթղթակիցների վրա, գոռում էին կանանց եւ ծերունիների վրա: Մի պահ մտածեցի, որ հիշատակի օրվա կազմակերպիչները պարզապես բեմականացում էին արել, ամեն ինչ էլ ավելի տպավորիչ եւ ոգեկոչմանն էլ ինչ որ ֆիզիկականություն հաղորդելու, հասարակությանը պատմական անցյալի հետ մի պահ ֆիզիկապես էլ հաղորդակից դարձնելու համար:
> 
> Լրագիր


Մեր տունը շիվի իսկականից. ուզում ենք որ ենիչերին ենիչերիի հետ հարց լուծի, ու չգիտեմ ինչի մտածում ենք, որ երկու ենիչերի պիտի պաշտպանեն մեր ազգային շահերը: Սերժն ու իրա շքախումը երևի Ծիծեռնակաբերդին նայում են որպես հանրային շահի համար հերթական իրացման ենթակա տարածք, ու քանի որ Հայաստանում էլ փող չի մնացել, կծախեն եղբայր թուրքերի վրա, թուրքերն էլ զատո շինարարությունից լավ լավ են:

----------

Rammer (27.04.2009), Բիձա (18.08.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մարդկանց քշոցիին ու տշոցիին զուգահեռ որ նայում ես սեմուշկա չրթող, դատարկ դուրս տվող, երեխան գրկին սարսափահար փախչող մոր արձանի հետ ողջագուրված ու լայնարձակ ժպիտներով նկարվող քյառթու դեմքերին, ապա պատկերը ամբողջական է դառնում։ Աչքիս պետք է թեմա բացել. «Ժողովրդի դեբիլության դերն ու ազդեցությունը այդ ժողովրդով ձևավորված քվազիպետության թաղաքական կուրսի ու զարգացման աստիճանի վրա»։

----------

Rammer (27.04.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Մարդկանց քշոցիին ու տշոցիին զուգահեռ որ նայում ես սեմուշկա չրթող, դատարկ դուրս տվող, երեխան գրկին սարսափահար փախչող մոր արձանի հետ ողջագուրված ու լայնարձակ ժպիտներով նկարվող քյառթու դեմքերին, ապա պատկերը ամբողջական է դառնում։ Աչքիս պետք է թեմա բացել. «Ժողովրդի դեբիլության դերն ու ազդեցությունը այդ ժողովրդով ձևավորված քվազիպետության թաղաքական կուրսի ու զարգացման աստիճանի վրա»։


Չգիտեմ մեռնեմ ծիծաղից թե մեռնեմ ամոթից...բայց երևի ծիծաղից ավելի լավա  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Զվարճալի գրառումները տեղափոխվում են Քաղաքական Հումոր թեմա: Թեման խրախճանքի վերածած անձիք ստանում են բանավոր զգուշացում:*

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր, ՀԱԿ–ը իր տեսակետը հազար անգամ ասել է, ՀԱԿ–ը ասում է, մեր ներքին հարցերը լուծենք, քչից շատից մարդավարի երկիր ու կառավարություն ունենանք, նոր կաստում–շլվար հագնենք ու ժպտանք հարևաններին, բարիդրացիական բան… Համենայն դեպս ՀԱԿ–ը դեմ է պուտանկայի պես բոլոր առաջարկներին համաձայնվել, ու կաշա սարքել, որը ոչ մեկ չի ուտելու։ Էսօորվա դրությամբ ՆԱՏՈ, Ռուսաստան, Ամերիկա, Թուրքիա, Իրան, սաղին առաջարկներին համաձայն է միհոգավորը, աչքիս դեռ չի հավատում որ ինքը պրեզիդենտ է, սաղի վրա կայֆեր ա բռնում։ Արդյունքում սաղ Հայաստանի վրա ցելա են քցում։


Որ տասը Հայաստանի չափ կաշայա սարքած դա փաստա... 
ՀԱԿ-ը կողմ ա Թուրքիայի հետ  հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը, սահմանը բացելուն, բայց մանրամասները գիտեք թե ինչ ուղիներ են տեսնում դրանց հասնելուն?

----------

Բիձա (18.08.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Պայմանավորվել են լռել
Մեր մտահոգությունները չփարատվեցին",- ՀՀ ԱԳ նախարար Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի եւ Աժ ուժերի հետ հանդիպումից հետո այսօր Ա1+ ին ասաց քննարկման մասնակիցներից "Ժառանգություն" կուսակցության անդամ Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը:

Քանի որ քաղաքական ուժերի եւ ԱԳ նախարարի միջեւ պայմանավորվածություն է ձեռք բերվել մանրամասներ չտրամադրել հանդիպման մասին` Սաֆարյանը չխախտեց պայմանավորվածությունը: Նա միայն նշեց, որ նախարարը ներկայացրել է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների ներկա ընթացքը, իսկ ԱԺ քաղաքական ուժերն էլ հայտնել են իրենց մտահոգություններն ու տեսակետները:

Ի դեպ, Էդուրադ Նալբանդյանն այսօր Աժ ներկայացավ խոստացած ժամին` 18.00-ին: Պարոն Նալբանդյանը խուսափելով լրագրողների հետ հանդիպումից` Աժ-ում հայ թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ ԼՂ հիմնախնդրի հետ կապված խնդիրների քննարկման համար նախատեսված դահլիճ մտավ հետեւի մուտքից:

Օպերատորներին եւ լուսանկարիչներին թույլատրեցին դահլիճում գտնվել ընդամենը 3 րոպե: Փակ դռների հետեւում մոտ մեկ ժամ տեւած հանդիպման ընթացքում, ինչպես Ա1+ին ասաց Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը, Նալբանդյանին չի հաջողվել փարատել առնվազն որոշ պատգամավորների մտահոգությունները:

http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2009/04...yan-parliament

----------


## dvgray

> Պայմանավորվել են լռել
> Մեր մտահոգությունները չփարատվեցին",- ՀՀ ԱԳ նախարար Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի եւ Աժ ուժերի հետ հանդիպումից հետո այսօր Ա1+ ին ասաց քննարկման մասնակիցներից "Ժառանգություն" կուսակցության անդամ Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը:
> 
> Քանի որ քաղաքական ուժերի եւ ԱԳ նախարարի միջեւ պայմանավորվածություն է ձեռք բերվել մանրամասներ չտրամադրել հանդիպման մասին` Սաֆարյանը չխախտեց պայմանավորվածությունը: Նա միայն նշեց, որ նախարարը ներկայացրել է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների ներկա ընթացքը, իսկ ԱԺ քաղաքական ուժերն էլ հայտնել են իրենց մտահոգություններն ու տեսակետները:
> 
> Ի դեպ, Էդուրադ Նալբանդյանն այսօր Աժ ներկայացավ խոստացած ժամին` 18.00-ին: Պարոն Նալբանդյանը խուսափելով լրագրողների հետ հանդիպումից` Աժ-ում հայ թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ ԼՂ հիմնախնդրի հետ կապված խնդիրների քննարկման համար նախատեսված դահլիճ մտավ հետեւի մուտքից:
> 
> Օպերատորներին եւ լուսանկարիչներին թույլատրեցին դահլիճում գտնվել ընդամենը 3 րոպե: Փակ դռների հետեւում մոտ մեկ ժամ տեւած հանդիպման ընթացքում, ինչպես Ա1+ին ասաց Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը, Նալբանդյանին չի հաջողվել փարատել առնվազն որոշ պատգամավորների մտահոգությունները:
> 
> http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2009/04...yan-parliament


ամեն անգամ … մի խոսքով ամեն անգամ զարմանում եմ թե ինչքա՞ ն կարան  :Wink:  ժողովրդին էշի տեղ դնեն: ինչ՞ է նշանակաում "փակ դուռ": Ով՞ է իրանց իրավունք տվել "դռներև  փակել" ժողովրդի քթին  :Angry2: : էտ՞ սահմանադրական որ՞  հոդվածով են "դռները փակում"  :Angry2: 
կազյոլներ  :Angry2:

----------


## murmushka

երկար մտածեցի որտեղ տեղադրեմ սա, որոշեցի, որ այս բաժնից լավ տեղ դժվար կլինի գտնել, Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերությունների վառ դրսևորումներից մեկը




> Հայաստանը Թուրքիա էլեկտրաէներգիա չի արտահանում, թեեւ պայմանավորվածություն իբր ստորագրվել էր անցած տարվա սեպտեմբերի սկզբին:                                        
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական շփումների առաջին փուլում, սեպտեմբերի սկզբին թուրք պաշտոնյաների Հայաստան կատարած այցի ժամանակ Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ պայմանավորվածություն ձեռք բերվեց, ըստ որի Հայաստանը պետք է էլեկտրաէներգիա արտահանի Թուրքիա:
> 
> Ընդ որում, հայտարարվում էր, որ էլեկտրաէներգիայի վաճառքը պետք է սկսվի արդեն մարտի 1-ից:  
> 
> Նշված ժամկետից անցել է արդեն մոտ երկու ամիս, սակայն ոչ միայն էլեկտրաէներգիան չի արտահանվում եւ վաճառվում, այլեւ ընդհանրապես նորություն չկա նախապատրաստական աշխատանքների վերաբերյալ: 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ թուրքական «Յունիտ» ընկերության եւ «Հայաստանի բարձրավոլտ էլեկտրական ցանցեր» ՓԲԸ-ի միջեւ անգամ պայմանագիր էր կնքվել, որի համաձայն գործընթացը պետք է իրականացվեր առանց միջնորդի' Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ուղիղ կապով, Կարսի տարածքով:
> ...

----------


## Rammer

> երկար մտածեցի որտեղ տեղադրեմ սա, որոշեցի, որ այս բաժնից լավ տեղ դժվար կլինի գտնել, Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերությունների վառ դրսևորումներից մեկը


Իսկ որտեղից այս ինֆեմացիան?

----------


## murmushka

Ա1+

----------

Rammer (29.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

*Ապանացիֆիկացումը որպես խնդիրների լուծման բանալի*30 ապրիլ, 2009թ.


Կարեն Վրթանեսյան

Սպասվելիք հայ-ադրբեջանական, հայ-թուրքական անխուսափելի բարեկամության մասին այսօր շատ է խոսվում։ Անթիվ-անհամար «կամուրջներ կառուցող» ու «երկխոսություն հաստատող» ՀԿ-ներից սկսած՝ պետական այրերով ու քաղաքական գործիչներով վերջացրած։ Հայաստանի տեղեկատվական դաշտում գործող անձանց երևի թե 90%-ը, ինչպես նաև հայ ուսանողության մի ստվար զանգված գոնե մեկ անգամ այս կամ այն կերպ մասնակցել են նմանատիպ միջոցառումների, կրթական ու լրատվական (իսկ իրականում՝ ուղղակի քարոզչական) ծրագրերի։

Բայց կա մի հարց, որն անպատասխան են թողնում և´ այս բարեկամության հայազգի ջատագովները, և´ իրենց արտասահմանյան «պապաները»։ Այն է. արդյո՞ք թուրքական կողմն իսկապես մտադիր է բարեկամություն հաստատել հայերի հետ։ Պատասխանի փոխարեն բերվում է Գերմանիայի օրինակը. տեսեք գերմանացիները ինչքան լավ լեզու գտան ֆրանսիացիների հետ, հրեաների հետ, բարիշեցին, բարեկամացան։ Նշանակում է հայերն ու թուրքերն էլ վաղ թե ուշ հաշտ ու համերաշխ են ապրելու։

Բայց չգիտես ինչու միշտ մոռանում են նշել «մանր» մի դետալ. նախ Գերմանիան հավասարվեց հողին։ Նախ Գերմանիայի հզորությունը փոշիացրին ու քամուն տվեցին, ստիպեցին հանձնվել առանց որևէ նախապայմանների, ու նոր միայն սկսեցին գերմանա-ֆրանսիական բարեկամություն հաստատել։ Գերմանիայի տնտեսությունն ավերվեց, և այն վերականգնելու համար անհրաժեշտ վարկեր տրամադրելու նախապայմաններից մեկն էր Գերմանիայի կողմից հրեաներին հատուցում վճարելը։

Ամենակարևորը, որ Գերմանիայում և Ավստրիայում անցկացվեց այսպես կոչված «ապանացիֆիկացիայի» (դենացիֆիկացիա) ծրագիր։ Նացիստների հետ որևէ առնչություն ունեցած մարդիկ զրկվեցին ցանկացած մակարդակի ղեկավար պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու իրավունքից։ Բառացիորեն ջնջվեց այն ամենը ինչ կարող էր հիշեցնել նացիստների հզորության մասին՝ վերանվանվեցին փողոցներ, բնակավայրեր։

Ստեղծվեցին նոր կրթական ծրագրեր, որոնցից հանվեց այն ամենը, ինչ կարող էր գերմանացիների մոտ հպարտություն առաջացնել իրենց պատմական անցյալով։ Ամեն ինչ արվեց, որպեսզի գերմանացիների մոտ ստեղծվի մեղքի բարդույթ։ Այդ տարիներին հստակ նշվում էր, որ ողջ գերմանացի ժողովուրդն էր նացիստների հանցակիցը։ Այն սկզբունքը, թե «ողջ ժողովուրդը չի կարող մեղավոր լինել» բարեհաջող մոռացված էր։

Ապանացիֆիկացիայի գործընթացի շրջանակներում հասարակ գերմանացուն պարտադիր կերպով տանում էին էքսկուրսիաների համակենտրոնացման ճամբարներ, ստիպում էին դիտել նացիզմի զոհերի զանգվածային գերեզմանների բացումը, բառացիորեն ստիպում էին անցնել նեխող դիակների կողքով, որպեսզի շարքային գերմանացին իր բոլոր զգայարաններով ընկալեր նացիզմի արհավիրքը։

Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է իրավիճակը Թուրքիայում։ Առ այսօր, Էնվերը, Թալաաթն ու Մուստաֆա Քեմալը պաշտվում են այդ երկրում։ Առ այսօր թուրքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ոչ միայն չի ամաչում իր անցյալից, այլ հպարտանում է այդ անցյալով, անդադար փառաբանում է մեծն ոճրագործներին։ Թուրքիայում պետպատվերով նկարահանվում են հակահայկական կինոնկարներ, ու պետական իսկ միջոցներով թուրք երիտասարդությանը հասցնում են հակահայկական ուղերձը, որպեսզի հանկարծ չկտրվի հայատյացության դարավոր շղթան։

Սուլթան Աբդուլ Համիդի շրջանում Օսմանյան կայսրությանը անվանում էին «Եվրոպայի հիվանդ մարդը»։ Ավելի քան մեկ դար անց հիվանդը ցանկություն չունի կազդուրվելու, ընդհակառակը՝ վայելում է իր հիվանդությունը։ Ավելին՝ «թուրքական գրիպով» վարակված է նաև Ադրբեջանը և այսօր մենք ստիպված ենք գործ ունենալ ոչ թե մեկ, այլ երկու ագրեսիվ և անպատժելիությունից օր օրի բորբոքվող հիվանդների հետ։

Եզրափակեմ։ Հաշվի առնելով այս ամենը, բացարձակապես անիմաստ է խոսել Թուրքիայի կամ Ադրբեջանի հետ որևէ հարաբերությունների մասին, մինչև այդ երկներում չի անցկացվել լիակատար ապանացիֆիկացում։

Բոլոր այն արտասահմանյան կազմակերպությունները, որոնք այսօր ջանք չեն խնայում բարեկամություն քարոզելու, եթե իսկապես շահագրգռված են մեր ազգերի միջև երկարատև ու կայուն հարաբերություններ հաստատել, ապա առաջին հերթին պետք է իրենց գործունեությունը ծավալեն թուրք երիտասարդության մեջ։ Պետք է այնտեղ վերջապես սկսեն ապանացիֆիկացումը, այլ ոչ թե հայերին՝ առաջին հերթին հայ երիտասարդությանը իրականությունից կտրեն, ապակողմնորոշեն։

Նախքան թուրքերի (ինչպես նաև Ադրբեջանի թուրքերի) հետ ցանկացած շփում մեր նվազագույն ունիվերսալ պահանջը պետք է լինի այդ երկվորյակ ազգերի ապանացիֆիկացումը։

ararat center

----------


## lav tgha

> Մենք՝ հայ հասարակության ներքոստորագրյալ ներկայացուցիչներս, խիստ անհանգստացած և վրդովված ենք «ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտության» անվան տակ հայտնի հայ-թուրքական միջպետական գործընթացով և հատկապես ս.թ. ապրիլի 23-ին հրապարակված՝ իր բովանդակությամբ անհայտ, սակայն իր ներգործությամբ ակնհայտորեն հակահայկական «ճանապարհային քարտեզով»։
> 
> Մենք դատապարտում ենք ՀՀ բարձրագույն քաղաքական իշխանության որոշ ներկայացուցիչների պարտվողական քաղաքականությունը և նրանց կողմից
> 
> *Հայկական հարցի,
> Հայաստանի անկախության մասին հռչակագրի,
> ՀՀ Սահմանադրության*
> 
> պահանջների ուղղակի ոտնահարումը: 
> ...


տարածէք այս անլան ստորագրութեան լինկը:
http://gopetition.com/online/27397.html

----------


## Տատ

> 1. անհապաղ չեղյալ հայտարարել հայ-թուրքական այսպես կոչված «ճանապարհային քարտեզը».


Որևէ մեկդ(ս) ծանո՞թ է այդ թղթին: Ինչը չեղյալ հայտարարել, եթե ոչ մի տառ հայտնի չէ: Միայն, թուրքական կողմից ուռեցված, հայկական կողմից լռեցված բամբասանքներ:

*Պահանջում ենք հրապարակել*, այ դա հասկանալի է:

----------


## ministr

Ինչքան ծանոթ ենք Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներին երկու էդքան էլ էդ roadmap-ին:
Թուրքական էդ նյութը շատ հնարավոր ա որ ապատեղեկատվություն ա, բայց քանի որ միակ լուրը դայա ստիպված են դա ենք քննարկում ազգովի: Իսկ էդ հայտարարությունը դեռ վաղ է անելը, մի հատ հաստատ իմացեք ինչի մասինա խոսքը նոր առաջարկեք սրան-նրան գործից հանել,  ինչ անել: Ուրիշ բան, որ պահանջ դնեք ոչ մի պայմանի դեպքում չբացել Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը, մինչև դրա համար համապատասխան նախապատրաստական աշխատանքներ չտարվի:

----------


## lav tgha

Յուսանք որ դա իսկականից թուրքական կողմի դարձեալ անհիմն ապատեղեկատւական  սադրանք լինի, սակայն այն ինչ յայտնի է, այն է որ, եթէ ասենք թուրքական կողմը հրատարակում է մի այսպիսի տեղեկատւութիւն,ապա եթէ ասենք բոլոր նշւած կէտերը անհիմն են, հատկապէս կարսի պայմանագրի ճանաչումը Հայաստանի կողմից, ապա մի բան հաստատ կարելի է ասել որ այս ճանապարային քարտեզում նւազագոյնը գոյութիւն ունի նախապայմանների հարց, մի բան որը դեռ իշխանութեան կողմից հակառակ իրենց յայտարարութիւնների դեռ փաստացի չի պարզաբանւել, հենց այս հարցն էր որ պատճառ հանդիսացաւ Դաշնակցութեան դուրս գալը կուալիցիոն կառաւարութիւնից: համենայն դէպս ինչպէս ասեցիմ յոյսով եմ որ իսկականից ոչմի նախապայման գոյութիւնի չունի, հակառակ դէպքում ինչպէս ասում է Արա Պապեանը, եթէ սա վէրջը չէ, ապա վէրջի սկիզբն է:

----------


## ministr

Իմ կարծիքով վերջի սկիզբը կլինի, եթե առանց նախապատրաստվելու բացվի էդ անտեր սահմանը...էս պահին դա մեզ ամենաքիչնա պետք: Թե չէ Կարսի պայմանագիրը այլ բան չի ասում, քան թե այն, ինչ ունենք այսօր, դա դեռ վերջը չի: Վերջը կլինի էս վերջին 29000ք.կմ-ը վտանգելը:

----------


## lav tgha

հարցն էլ հենց սա է, այսօր փորձւում է բացւել մի սահման որը ընդանրապէս յայտնի չի ինչ միջազգային պայմանագրի վրայով է ճշտւած, մինչ օրս միայն մի պայմանագիր կա որը ճշտում է Հայաստանի եւ թուրքիայի սահմանը, եւ դա սեւրի դաշնագիրն է, որը սահմանի որոշումը թողեց ժամանակի ԱՄՆ նախագահ վիլսոնին, եւ պատմութեան մէջ անւանակոչւեց վիլսոնի իրաւարար վճիռը, եւ այդ վճիռը բեկանման ենթակայ չէ, թուրքերը դա լաւ գիտեն ու փորձում են կանխել դա, կարսի պայմանագրի ճանաչումով Հայաստանի կողմից, ես չգիտեմ ինչու Հայաստանի իշխանութիւնները չէն փորձում այդ ուղղութեան վրայ քայլեր վերցնեն, եթէ այսօր բացւի այդ անհիմն սահմանը առանց կարգին նախապատռաստութիւնների, թուրքական իշխանութիւնը շատ հեշտ կարող է այս մնացած  29,000 էլ քայքայի, ես ուզում եմ այստող նշում անել հենց Արա Պապեանի մայիսի 4-ի յայտարարութիւնը:




> Կրկին Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայաստանի ապաշրջափական
> և Կարսի պայմանագրի հնարավոր ճանաչման մասին
> 
> Վերջին շրջանում թուրքական լրատվամիջոցները հետևողականորեն լուրեր են տարածում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իշխանությունների կողմից Կարսի պայմանագրի ճանաչման կամ նախկին սովետա-թուրքական սահմանի հայաստանյան հատվածը որպես հայ-թուրքական սահման ճանաչելու վերաբերյալ: Ներկայումս Ախուրյան և Արաքս գետերով անցնող բաժանարար գիծը չունի հայ-թուրքական պետական սահմանի կարգավիճակ, քանի որ չկա դրա վերաբերյալ որևէ օրինականորեն ուժի մեջ մտած և գործող միջազգային պայմանագիր: 
> Ենթադրենք, շեշտում եմ ենթադրենք, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իշխանությունները այս կամ այն ձևակերպմամբ ներկայումս de faco բաժանարար գծին տալիս են de jure միջպետական սահմանի կարգավիճակ:  Ինչքանո±վ այն կլինի օրինական’ միջազգային իրավունքի և սահմանադրական իրավունքի տեսանկյուններից:
> Հայ-թուրքական սահմանը, բնականաբար նկատի ունեմ Հայաստանաի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև  գոյություն ունեցող միակ de jure սահմանը’ այսինքն վիլսոնյան սահմանը, չի հաստատվել երկկողմ պայմանագրով, որպեսզի հնարավոր լիներ այն բեկանել կամ փոփոխության ենթարկել միայն երկու կողմերի համաձայնությամբ: Հայ-թուրքական սահմանը կայացել է օրինապես ուժի մեջ մտած իրավարար վճռով (arbitral award), որը պարտադիր իրավական որոշում է ավելի քան մի քանի տասնյակ երկրների համար, այդ թվում նաև Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության համար: Այսինքն, վիլսոնյան իրավարար վճիռը, որն անշրջելիորեն ուժի մեջ է մտել 1920թ. նոյեմբերի 22-ին, ոչ միայն ճանաչում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իրավունքներն ու տիտղոսը որոշակի տարածքի վրա, այլև  Հայաստանի Հանրապետության համար ստեղծում է ստանձնած միաջազգային հանձնառություններին հավատարիմ մնալու անսակարկ պարտավորություն: Տվյալ իրավարար վճռի անբեկանելիության ամենավառ վկայությունը ԱՄՆ Սենատի կողմից 1927թ. հունվարի 18-ին ԱՄՆ-ի և Թուքիայի de facto իշխանության միջև 1923թ. օգոստոսի 6-ին կնքված պայմանագրի մերժումն էր, քանի որ հավանությունը կհակասեր ԱՄՆ-ի արդեն իսկ ստնաձնած պարտավորություններին, որոնք բխում էին իրավարար վճռից:  
> Հետևաբար Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իշխանությունները որևէ ձևակերպմամբ չեն կարող օրինապես ճանաչել Կարսի պայմանագրի հետևանքով առաջացած իրավիճակը, քանի որ նման քայլը կհակասի ՀՀ միջազգային պարտավորություններին: 
> 
> Կարսի պայմանագրի հետևանքների ճանաչումը,  չեմ ասում Կարսի պայմանագրի, քանի որ այն ստորագրման իսկ օրից անօրինական էր, կլինի նաև Հայաստանի Հանրապետության գործող սահմանդրության ոտնահարում: Ըստ ՀՀ սահմանադրության 49-դ հոդվածի ¦Հանրապետության նախագահը Հայաստանի Հանարապետության անկախության, տարածքային ամբողջականության և անվտանգության երաշխավորն է§: Այսինքն, քեմալա-բոլշևիկյան անօրինական գործարքի ճանաչումը և օրինականացման փորձը կհանգեցնի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքային ամբողջականության խախտման, քանի որ անկախ այն բանից, որ Թուրքիան 1920թ.-ից ի վեր բռնազավթել է de jure Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը պատկանող տարածքի մի զգալի մասը, այնուհանդեձ բռնազվթումը չի կարող հիմք լինել որևէ տարածքի օրինական իրավատիրության համար, առավել ևս հանգեցնել տվյալ տարածքի տիտղոսի փոխանցմանը:
> ...

----------


## ministr

Պատմությունը դեռ մի կողմ... ով կարող ա երաշխավորի, որ սահմանը բացվելուց որոշ ժամանակ հետո չեն հայտարարի թե բա չեք իմացել քրդերը սահմանն անցել են ու Հայաստանի հողում բազաներ են սարքել որ մեր դեմ կռվեն, պտի խփենք: Ու սկսվեեց.. ռուսները իհարկե չեն խառնվի կասեն տղեք հո ձեզ վրա չեն հարձակվել, մի երկու հատ քուրդ կա դրանց են խփում մենք բան չենք կարա անենք... սա դեռ ընդամենը մի օրինակ էր հնարավոր վնասների... ու ամենակատաստրոֆիկներից մեկը:

----------


## Elmo

> Պատմությունը դեռ մի կողմ... ով կարող ա երաշխավորի, որ սահմանը բացվելուց որոշ ժամանակ հետո չեն հայտարարի թե բա չեք իմացել քրդերը սահմանն անցել են ու Հայաստանի հողում բազաներ են սարքել որ մեր դեմ կռվեն, պտի խփենք: Ու սկսվեեց.. ռուսները իհարկե չեն խառնվի կասեն տղեք հո ձեզ վրա չեն հարձակվել, մի երկու հատ քուրդ կա դրանց են խփում մենք բան չենք կարա անենք... սա դեռ ընդամենը մի օրինակ էր հնարավոր վնասների... ու ամենակատաստրոֆիկներից մեկը:


չեն կարա: Քանի սահմանին ռուսներն են կանգնած, ռիսկ չեն անի:

----------


## ministr

Ռուսներն ասեցի թե ինչ կասեն կամ կանեն... կասեն եթե Հայաստանին պատերազմ չի հայտարարված, ու կետային հարվածներ են տալիս քրդերին ձեզ հո բան չի եղել...

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԹԵՐԵՎՍ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿՆ Է ՀԱՅ-ԹՈՒՐՔԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՐԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ ՆԵՐԳՐԱՎԵԼ ԲՈՒՔՄԵՅՔԵՐՆԵՐԻՆ
> 
> «Ես գտնում եմ, որ հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացման հարցն արդեն պատմություն է, որին այլևս անդրադարձ չի լինի։ Այն կասկածներին, որ Թուրքիան կարող է անտեսել Ադրբեջանի շահերը, վարչապետ Էրդողանի հանդիպումից հետո, դրվել է վերջ»: Այդ հայտարարության հեղինակը Ադրբեջանի նախագահ Իլհամ Ալիեւն է, իսկ հեռարձակողը՝ CNNturk հեռուստաալիքը: Ալիեւն այդ հայտարարությունն արել է Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիբ Էրդողանի հետ համատեղ մամուլի ասուլիսի ընթացքում, որ տեղի է ունեցել Էրդողանի Բաքու կատարած այցի ընթացքում:
> Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ է ասել Էրդողանն Ալիեւին, որ նա էլ համարում է հայ-թուրքական սահմանի հարցը պատմություն, որին այլեւս անդրադարձ չի լինի: Արդյոք Էրդողանն Ալիեւին խաբել է, թե Ալիեւն է խաբում իր հասարակությանը: Իսկ եթե նրանք ճիշտ են ասում, ապա ստացվում է, որ իր հասարակությանը խաբում է Հայաստանի իշխանությունը: Հավանական է նաեւ ինքնախաբեության տարրը: Այսինքն, կամ Թուրքիան, կամ Ադրբեջանը, կամ էլ Հայաստանը պարզապես զբաղված են ինքնախաբեությամբ: Կամ էլ նրանցից որեւէ մեկը պարզապես չի հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում հայ-թուրքական գործընթաց ասվածի շրջանակում, ինչն ինչի համար է, ինչից առաջ եւ ինչից հետո, ու դրա համար էլ հնչում են իրարամերժ հայտարարություններ:
> Չի բացառվում նաեւ, որ հասկանալու բան էլ չկա, եւ որեւէ մեկի հայտարարությունն էլ փաստացի չի հակասում իրականությանը: Այսինքն, թե Թուրքիան է ճիշտ ասում, որ մինչեւ ադրբեջանական տարածքները չվերադարձվեն՝ չի բացի հայ-թուրքական սահմանը, թե Ալիեւն է ճիշտ ասում, որ սահմանի բացումը պատմություն է, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանն է ճիշտ ասում, որ նախապայմանները բացառվում են: Բանն այն է, որ չկա հայ-թուրքական բանակցության առարկայականության որեւէ երաշխիք, որեւէ հավաստիացում: Կա ապրիլի 22-ի հայտարարություն, որտեղ Հայաստանը, Թուրքիան եւ միջնորդ Շվեյցարիան խոսում են փոխադարձ գոհություն առաջացնող առաջընթացի եւ ճանապարհային քարտեզի մշակման մասին, սակայն այդ քարտեզի մանրամասները բացահայտված չեն, ինչը հիմք է տալիս ենթադրելու, որ քարտեզ, որպես այդպիսին, չկա էլ, իսկ ապրիլի 22-ի հայտարարության նպատակն էլ իսկապես արիլի 24-ն էր, ոչ ավելի:
> Համենայն դեպս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունն արդեն դադարում է հետաքրքիր լինելուց: Անկասկած այն հետաքրքիր սկսվեց, քանի որ ուղեկցվում էր ֆուտբոլային խաղով, որը ցավոք մեզ համար ավարտվեց ոչ այնքան հաճելի ընթացքով ու ելքով, սակայն գոնե առաջացրել էր մեծ հետաքրքրություն: Մյուս խաղը հոկտեմբերին է եւ թերեւս միայն այդ ժամանակ է հնարավոր, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունը կրկին հետաքրքրություն առաջացնի հասարակության մոտ: Լավ է հետաքրքրության պակասը, թե վատ, դժվար է միարժեք ասել: Մի կողմից հասարակությունն իր էներգիան կարող է ուղղել ավելի օգտակար խնդիրների լուծմանը հետամուտ լինելուն, մյուս կողմից էլ հասարակական անտարբերությունն ու անուշադրությունը կարող են բանակցողների մոտ առաջացնել հանրության թիկունքում ինչ որ համաձայնությունների գայթակղություն: 
> Թերեւս լավագույն տարբերակը կլիներ այն, որ բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակները սկսեին խաղադրույքներ ընդունել հայ-թուրքական գործընթացի կապակցությամբ, սահմանելով գործակիցներ սահմանի բացման, կամ համաձայնագրի ստորագրման կապակցությամբ: Ասենք կարելի է գործակից սահմանել հունիսին, հուլիսին, օգոստոսին, եւ հաջորդ ամիսներին սահմանը բացելու հավանականության վերաբերյալ, կամ ընդհանրապես չբացելու, կամ կեսը բացելու: Հետո կարելի է գործակիցներ սահմանել, թե հատկապես ով է բացելու սահմանը, ով է սահմանով առաջինն անցնելու, ինչքան ժամանակ է սահմանը բաց մնալու: Դա հնարավորություն կտա միաժամանակ թե հասարակության հետաքրքրությունը վառ պահել գործընթացի հանդեպ, թե միեւնույն ժամանակ կարող է ավելի առարկայացնել գործընթացը, կողմերին մղել կոնկրետ քայլերի, կամ առնվազն ավելի կարեւոր դարձնել փաստերը, քան հայտարարությունները, որովհետեւ հասարակության համար փաստը այլեւս փող կլինի: 
> ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ


Երեկ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը թերևս մեղմ արտահայտվեց ասելով, թե՝ Հայաստանին ֆուտբոլի գնդակի տեղ դրած տշում են չորս կողմից։ Եկեք չգիտեմ որ երրորդ անգամ փաստենք, որ Սերժն ու կողքի կլոունները բոլորիս ավանագի տեղ դրաձ են։ Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ինձ համար վաղուց վիրավորական է սրանց հանդուրժելը։ Ահավասիկ.



> Էրդողանը չի պատրաստվում բացել Հայաստանի սահմանը մինչև...
> 
> Այսօր Բաքվում Ադրբեջանի նախագահ Իլհամ Ալիևի հետ հանդիպումից հետո Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանը ևս մեկ անգամ հաստատել է, որ «Թուրքիան իր սահմանները չի բացի Հայաստանի հետ, քանի դեռ Հայաստանը չի դադարեցրել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի «օկուպացիան»»: Այս մասին հայտնում է թուրքական Hurriyet–ը։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Բաքու մեկնելուց առաջ Էրդողանը հայտարարել էր, որ այցը նպատակաուղղված է «վերացնել Թուրքիայի արտաքին քաղաքականության շուրջ առկա բոլոր թյուրիմացությունները և թյուրըմբռնումները»։ Թուրքիայի վարչապետը նաև խոստովանել է, որ Ադրբեջանի շահերը շարունակում են գերակա լինել պաշտոնական Անկարայի համար։…


Ինձ թվում է, այս թեման կարելի է փակել, քանի որոշ քյալագյոզներ դեռ ղեկավարում են Հայաստանը։

----------


## Elmo

> Ինձ թվում է, այս թեման կարելի է փակել, քանի որոշ քյալագյոզներ դեռ ղեկավարում են Հայաստանը։


Ինձ թվում ա թուրքերը հերթական անգամ հայերին բոռդին թողեցին: Ու մեկ ա մենք էլի չենք խրատվելու: Էլի են խաբելու, էլի ու էլի:

----------

Բիձա (18.08.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ թվում ա թուրքերը հերթական անգամ հայերին բոռդին թողեցին: Ու մեկ ա մենք էլի չենք խրատվելու: Էլի են խաբելու, էլի ու էլի:


Ապեր, թուրքերը սկզբունքորեն մեղք չունեն, ղումարբազը ձեռին վեցնոցներ ունենալով հանդերձ բլեֆ ա անում, սաղս կուտն ուտում ենք, թուրքերն էլ կառոլ–վալետ քաշած խաղում են։ Թե՞ Թուրքիայի հետ ֆուտբոլ խաղալու մեծ հասարակական պահանջ կար։ Եվրոպան հենց այնպես Թուրքիային չի ստիպելու Հայաստանի հետ հարևան–հարևան խաղալ, Հայաստանից էլ պահանջներ կան, որը ղումարբազը սկզբունքորեն չի կարողանալու բավարարել, քանի որ չի ստացվում Եվրոպային ու Ռուսաստանին միաժամանակ բավարարել այն պարագայում, երբ նրանց ցանկությունները իրար հակասում են։ Արդյունքում բալանսավորված քաղաքական սեքսը վերածվում է արյունլվիկ սադոմազոխիզմի, քանի որ գռգռում ես բոլորին, իսկ տալու հնարավորությունները քիչ են։ Դրա համար արտաքին հարաբերություններում պետք չի պուտանկայի վարք դրսևորել։
«Ինչքան դուք ինձ քննադատում եք, այնքան Եվրոպայում մեզ գովում են»… Պուտակային էլ տնեցիք քրֆում են, փոխարենը կլիենտները գովում են։

----------

Mephistopheles (14.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հա ավելի լավ թող չբացեն... ընդ որում իրենց իսկ կամքով:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա ավելի լավ թող չբացեն... ընդ որում իրենց իսկ կամքով:


Իմ կարծիքով մենք էլ պետք ա ի պատասխան դրան ճանաչենք ԼՂՀ անկախությունն ու ավելի ինտենսիվ ցեղասպանության հարցը բարձրացնենք:

----------


## Fedayi

Իսկ ինձ թվում է, թե Թուրքիան Ադրբեջանին մի բան է ասում, իսկ երբ նստում է Հայաստանի հետ գաղտնի բանակցությունների, լրիվ ուրիշ բան է քննարկվում: Համենայն դեպս, Թուրքիան էլ հիմա մի քանի կողմից մեծ ճնշման տակ է, չես նախանձի, հետևաբար բացառված չեն որոշակի ադրբեջանամետ կեղծ մանյովրները: 
Կարճ ասած` չեմ կարծում, որ ողջ ճշմարտությունը հենց Ադրբեջանում կատարած հայտարարությունն է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որևէ մեկդ(ս) ծանո՞թ է այդ թղթին: Ինչը չեղյալ հայտարարել, եթե ոչ մի տառ հայտնի չէ: Միայն, թուրքական կողմից ուռեցված, հայկական կողմից լռեցված բամբասանքներ:
> 
> *Պահանջում ենք հրապարակել*, այ դա հասկանալի է:


Ճիշտն ասած ինձ ոչ էլ հետաքրքրում է ինչ է գրված… այն որ այս ամբողջ հայ-թուրքական սիրավեպի մեջ ամենահետաքրքրվածը սերժն է, արդեն շատ բանի մասին է խոսում… թե ինչպիսի զիջումների է գնում, միայն ինքը գիտի ուրիշ ոչ ոք, բառացիորեն… Ի՞նչ ես կարծում Տատ ջան, թուրքերը կհամաձայնվե՞ն առանց նախապայմանի սահմանը բացել… եթե այո ապա ինչու՞… դու լինեիր թուրքի տեղը կհամաձայնվեիր… Հայաստանը այսքան թույլ երբեք չի եղել ու հիմա ճիշտ ժամանակն է մեր "կոկորդից" բռնել… ոչ մի նախագահ, եթե չունի ժողովրդի մանդատ, *իրավունք չունի* ժողովրդի անունից խոսել, առավել ևս պայմանագիր ստորագրել, այն էլ այսպիսի զգայուն խնդրի շուրջ… սխալ ե՞մ ասում Տատ

----------

Պանդուխտ (14.05.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

մէջբերում Արա Պապեան 4.մայիս.2009




> *Կրկին Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայաստանի ապաշրջափակման
> և Կարսի պայմանագրի հետևանքների հնարավոր ճանաչման մասին*
> Վերջին շրջանում թուրքական լրատվամիջոցները հետևողականորեն լուրեր են տարածում
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իշխանությունների կողմից Կարսի պայմանագրի ճանաչման
> կամ նախկին սովետա-թուրքական սահմանի հայաստանյան հատվածը որպես հայ-թուրքական
> սահման ճանաչելու վերաբերյալ: Ներկայումս Ախուրյան և Արաքս գետերով անցնող
> բաժանարար գիծը չունի հայ-թուրքական պետական սահմանի կարգավիճակ, քանի որ չկա
> դրա վերաբերյալ որևէ օրինականորեն ուժի մեջ մտած և գործող միջազգային պայմանագիր:
> Ենթադրենք, շեշտում եմ ենթադրենք, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իշխանությունները
> ...

----------

Tig (25.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ԱՆՎՆԱՍ ԶԲԱՂՄՈՒՆՔ*

Երեկ Սերժ Սարգսյանը լրագրողներին հորդորել է չտրվել լրատվամիջոցների սադրանքներին եւ չմիացնել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին եւ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին առնչվող հարցերը, ապա հայտարարել է, թե ինքը պահպանում է լավատեսությունը:

«*ՉԻ*» - Բանից պարզվում է` Ղարաբաղի հարցն ու հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններն իրար կապելը լրատվամիջոցների սադրանքն է, եւ ուրիշ ոչինչ: Երեւի Ռեջեբ Թայիբ Էրդողանը ոչ թե Թուրքիայի վարչապետն է, այլ թուրքական «դեղին մամուլի» աշխատակից, որն օրումեջ սադրում է, թե «մինչեւ Ղարաբաղի օկուպացիային վերջ չտրվի, հայ-թուրքական սահմանը չի բացվի»: Կամ էլ` նա այդպիսի բան չի հայտարարում, լրատվամիջոցներն են հորինում:

Ինչ վերաբերում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի լավատեսությանը, ապա դրանից առանձնապես վնաս չկա, ինչքան ուզում է` թող լավատես լինի: Այլ հարց է, որ օգուտ էլ չկա, բայց համաձայնվեք` եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանը զբաղվում է մի բանով, որը Հայաստանին վնաս չի տալու, դա արդեն մեծ հաջողություն է: Եթե, իհարկե, լավատեսությունն այնքան հեռուն չգնա, որ առանց երկար- բարակ մտածելու որեւէ փաստաթուղթ ստորագրի:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.05.2009), Rammer (26.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Խնդրում եմ հնարավորության դեպքում նայել այս վիդեոն: Ավելի պատկերավոր ու զավեշտով հնարավոր չէ նկարագրել մեր վիճակը:

----------

davidus (17.07.2009), Mephistopheles (20.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

*Հարցազրույց «Արարատ» ռազմավարագիտական կենտրոնի տնօրեն, քաղ. գիտ. դոկտոր ԱՐՄԵՆ ԱՅՎԱԶՅԱՆԻ հետ*

*-Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններն այս պահին ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում:*
-Այսօր հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները գտնվում են նույն վիճակում, ինչ վերջին 18 տարիների ընթացքում: Ես բազմիցս իմ հոդվածներում, ելույթներում նշել եմ, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ չկան, կա հակամարտություն: Եթե խնդիրն այդպես ձևակերպենք` հայ-թուրքական հակամարտությունը, իրավիճակը շատ ավելի հասկանալի կլինի: Հակամարտությունը ոչ միայն պատմական, այլև ներկա խորքային իրողություն է: Հակամարտության սկզբնաղբյուրը Թուրքիայի նպատակն է` ոչնչացնել Հայաստանը: Սա հենց այն հիմնական խնդիրն է, որ մեր քաղաքական վերնախավն անկախության հաստատումից ի վեր չի ուզում տեսնել և աչքերը փակում է դրանից բխող` Հայաստանի և հայության դեմ իրականացվող տասնյակ թշնամական գործողությունների վրա: Արդեն 18 տարի Թուրքիայի այդ գործողություններն անպատասխան են մնում: Սերժ Սարգսյանը ժառանգել է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի արտաքին քաղաքականության սխալ ուղղություններն ու տրամաբանությունը, որոնք այսօր բերում են ՀՀ ամբողջ արտաքին քաղաքականության կրախին: Մինչ այժմ խնդիրները պարզապես կուտակվում էին, իսկ այսօր արդեն եկել է երկարամյա սխալ քաղաքականության և անգործության պտուղները քաղելու ժամանակը Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության պարտություններն ակնհայտ են:
*-Ինչո՞վ կհիմնավորեք Ձեր ասածը:*
-Ղարաբաղյան բանակցություններում Ադրբեջանի դիրքորոշումն է՛լ ավելի կարծրանալու և ուղղակի լկտիանալու փաստով, ՄԱԿ-ի Գլխավոր ասամբլեայում Հայաստանին օկուպանտ անվանող փաստաթղթով, Թուրքիայի առաջադրած նախապայմանների մի մասի ընդունմամբ, այդ թվում՝ հայ-թուրքական պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելուն ՀՀ կապիտուլյանտական համաձայնությամբ, ապրիլի 24-ի նախօրեին հայ ժողովրդի թիկունքում թուրքերի հետ ստորագրված ստորացուցիչ «ճանապարհային քարտեզ»-ով, Հայաստանի բռնազավթված արևմտյան մասը մոռացության մատնելու ՀՀ բարձրագույն պաշտոնյաների փորձերով, ՀՀ կառավարության՝ Թուրքիային ուղղված հայկական նոր ԱԷԿ-ի բաժնետեր դառնալու անհեթեթության աստիճանի վտանգավոր առաջարկությամբ, տեղեկատվական պաշտպանության դաշտում ՀՀ լիակատար կաթվածահարությամբ… Կարելի է այս ցանկը շարունակել մասնակի բազմաթիվ դեպքերով։ Օրինակ, Իսլամական համաժողով կազմակերպության վերջին որոշման մեջ կա Խոջալուի դեպքերն իրենց երկրների դասագրքերում ընդգրկելու մի կետ: Ինչո՞ւ այդպես ստացվեց: Որովհետև մեր դիվանագիտական կառույցները ոչ միայն վատ են աշխատում, այլև շատ դեպքերում չեն էլ աշխատում, չեն էլ հակադարձում այն բոլոր հակահայաստանյան ու հակահայկական գործողություններին, որ չափազանց ակտիվորեն մեր դեմ իրականացվում են: Այս մասին խոսել և նախազգուշացրել ենք տարիներ շարունակ: Կամ` ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի և իրենց արտաքին գործերի նախարարների քաղաքականության բոլոր սնանկ կողմերը եկան ու վարդի պես բացվեցին ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտության մեջ: Երեք նախագահների` Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ վարած քաղաքականության մեջ չնչին տարբերություններ կան։ Եթե Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը եկավ ու ասաց` արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ ես մտցնում եմ ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը, դա ընդամենը կոսմետիկ քայլ էր, որովհետև խնդիրն ամենևին ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը չէ, այլ Հայկական հարցը, Հայաստան պետության անվտանգության համար անհրաժեշտ տարածքային ու քաղաքական երաշխիքների ապահովումը: Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերություններում այս տարածքային խնդիրը մնացել է անտեսված ՀՀ բոլոր իշխանությունների կողմից: Ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը կառուցված էր օդի վրա, մեռելածին էր, վերջին մեկ տարվա ընթացքում ես բազմիցս եմ հանդես եկել վերլուծություններով և նախազգուշացումներով, որ դա միայն վնասելու է Հայաստանին: Ի՞նչ ունենք այսօր: Արդեն մեծ կորուստներ:

*-Որո՞նք են այդ կորուստները:*
-Առաջին` ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացի կասեցումը միջազգային ասպարեզում։ Միջազգային հանրությունն ասում է` «Հայաստանը և Թուրքիան վարում են արդյունավետ բանակցություններ և պետք չէ խանգարել». այս պատրանքը Թուրքիան հաջողությամբ ներարկել է ամբողջ աշխարհին: Երկրորդ` Թուրքիան փորձում է ագրեսիվ կերպով մտնել արցախյան հիմնախնդրի կարգավորման բանակցությունների մեջ` որպես միջնորդ, իսկ Հայաստանն էլ օժանդակեց Թուրքիային՝ մասնակցելով Հայաստան-Թուրքիա-Ադրբեջան եռակողմ ձևաչափով հանդիպումներին: Իսկ ինչի՞ մասին պիտի իրար հետ խոսեին երեք նախագահները և արտգործնախարարները, եթե ոչ Ղարաբաղի։ Եղանակի՞: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի էր գնալ նման հանդիպումների, երբ երկու դաշնակից պետությունները՝ Ադրբեջանն ու Թուրքիան, ունեն միևնույն նպատակը՝ բռնազավթել Արցախը, որի մասին շատ պարզ արտահայտվել են միշտ: Երրորդ` Թուրքիայի կառավարությունն այսօր արդեն հանդգնում է հայտարարել` «Մենք պիտի հասնենք նրան, որ ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության խորհուրդը Հայաստանը ճանաչի որպես օկուպանտ պետություն»: Մինչև այսօր Հայաստանը չի համարձակվել միջազգային ասպարեզում Թուրքիային մեղադրանք ներկայացնել, որ իրավունք չունի խոսելու օկուպացիայի մասին, որովհետև ինքն է իսկական օկուպանտը, որը բռնազավթել է Արևմտյան Հայաստանը, այն էլ վայրագորեն` ցեղասպանության միջոցով: Նույն քաղաքականությունն էլ շարունակում է տեղեկատվական դաշտում` իրականացնելով բազմալեզու հակահայկական քարոզչություն, կեղծելով հայոց պատմությունն ու մշակույթը։ Այժմ արդեն թուրքերն արևելահայերենով հեռուստահաղորդումներ են սկսել հեռարձակել, ընդ որում` Հայաստանի համաձայնությամբ. անցյալ տարվա աշնանը Հանրային հեռուստատեսության տնօրեն Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը թուրքական TRT հեռուստառադիոըկերության հետ Անկարայում մի պայմանագիր կնքեց, որի բովանդակությունը մինչև այսօր չենք տեսել, թեպետ բազմիցս եմ կոչ արել հրապարակել այն: Վերջերս էլ ասուլիսում նախագահի աշխատակազմին կից ստեղծված տեղեկատվական նոր կառույցի ղեկավարին հարցնում են` ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում թուրքական այդ նախաձեռնությանը, նա էլ պատասխանում է` դրական, եթե պիտի օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն հեռարձակվի: Ո՞Ւմ ենք խաբում, մի՞թե պարզ չէ, որ թուրքերի տեղեկատվությունը լինելու է ոչ օբյեկտիվ: Վերջապես` «ճանապարհային քարտեզը»: Ինչո՞ւ մինչև այսօր այն չի հրապարակվել։ Սկզբից ասացին` մայիսին կհրապարակվի: Չէ՞ որ սա ՀՀ Սահմանադրության մեջ ամրագրված դրույթների (ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու տեղեկատվություն ստանալու (հ. 27) և հասարակական շահերի պաշտպանության նկատառումներով իրավասու պետական մարմիններից պատշաճ պատասխան ստանալու (27.1) սահմանադրական իրավունքները) խախտում է, նաև՝ պետական ավանդույթի խախտում. կնքվել է միջպետական պայմանագիր, ինչո՞ւ մինչև այսօր քաղաքական ուժերն ու հասարակությունն այն չեն տեսել: Սակայն գիտենք արդեն այդ տխրահռչակ փաստաթղթի մեջ եղած մի քանի կետերի մասին: Կետերից մեկը պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանն է վերաբերում։ Այժմ ՀՀ իշխանությունների որոշ կամակատարներ փորձում են ապացուցել անապացուցելին, թե իբր այդ հանձնաժողովը Հայաստանին օգուտ կտա: Թուրքերի անիրականանալի թվացող երազանքներից էր սա` ստեղծել պատմաբաններից բաղկացած հայ-թուրքական հանձնաժողով և դրանով մեկընդմիշտ կասկածի տակ դնել ցեղասպանության փաստը։ Ինչքան ուզում ես ապացուցիր, դիմացի կողմն իրական գիտական բանավեճի մեջ մտնելու խնդիր չունի, գալու է ու գործընթացը ձգձգի։ Այսպիսով, ՀՀ իշխանությունները զիջել են և այս ստեղծվելիք խայտառակ հանձնաժողովի հարցում։
*-Այնուհանդերձ, եթե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ հասկացություն գոյություն չունի, հակամարտություն հասկացությունը` ևս: Թե ինչ հաջողություններ ու ինչ ձախողումներ ունեն դիվանագետները, հարցի մի կողմն է, գուցե ի սկզբանե է արվել սխալը` Հայաստանը չունի հստակ պատասխան «ի՞նչ է ուզում Թուրքիայից» հարցին: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ցեղասպանության ճանաչում: Յուրաքանչյուր երկիր իր համար պիտի ունենա փոխհարաբերությունների հաստատմանը խանգարող հարցերի սեփական պատասխանները և փորձի համաձայնեցնել, իսկ առայժմ արվում են քայլեր, որոնք բխում են գերտերությունների շահերի համադրումից:*
-Եթե Հայաստանն իր դեյուրե ունեցած անկախությունը չկարողանա արագորեն վերածել դեֆակտո անկախության և գոնե ազգային անվտանգության կենսական ոլորտներում ինքնուրույն քաղաքականություն վարել, այլևս իմաստ չի ունենա որևէ բանի մասին խոսելը: Ինչ վերաբերում է հակամարտությանը, ապա ոչ թե մենք ենք Թուրքիայի դեմ հակամարտում, այլ Թուրքիան է շարունակում Հայաստանի դեմ թշնամական գործողությունները` նպատակ ունենալով ոչնչացնել Հայաստանը:
*-Իսկ ի՞նչ է տալու Թուրքիային Հայաստանի ոչնչացումը:*
-Աշխարհաքաղաքական կշռի կտրուկ աճ, տարածաշրջանային միակ գերտերության կարգավիճակ, «հայկական գլխացավանքի» վերացում, տարածաշրջանից Ռուսաստանի վտարում, Իրանի հյուսիսում ապրող թրքախոս զանգվածի միջոցով ծավալապաշտական նոր ծրագրերի իրականացում, Միջին Ասիայից նավթի և գազի նոր խողովակաշարեր, իր տարածքի վրայով լրացուցիչ էներգակիրների տարանցում դեպի Եվրոպա և այլուր, լրացուցիչ լծակներ և շատ այլ քաղաքական, ռազմական և առևտրատնտեսական շահույթներ… Թուրքիան աջակցում է Ադրբեջանին բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով՝ Հայաստանի դեմ նոր ագրեսիա իրականացվելու գործում, հուսալով, որ Ադրբեջանը կօկուպացնի Արցախը, այնուհետև՝ Սյունիքը՝ Հայաստանին անելով մատ երկու քայլից:

----------


## ministr

*-Ես նման հեռանկարը հավանական չեմ համարում, առավել ևս, որ 18 տարին բավական ժամանակ էր` համոզվելու, որ դա հնարավոր չէ անել, եթե հնարավոր լիներ, չէին հապաղի ոչ Թուրքիան, ոչ Ադրբեջանը:*
-1915 թ. ո՞նց արվեց: Պատերա՞զմ էր:
*-Պատերազմն իր հերթին, բայց ինչո՞ւ եք կարծում, որ տարածաշրջանում Թուրքիայի նման ուժեղացումը կհանդուրժեն ԱՄՆ-ը կամ Ռուսաստանը:*
-Պատմական փորձ ունենք։ Մեր հույսն օտար ուժերի վրա դնելու իրավունք չունենք։ Որքան մեզ վրա հենվենք, այդքան ավելի հավանական է դաշնակիցների օժանդակությունը։ Բայց կա նաև Հայաստանի ոչնչացման ժողովրդագրական ծրագիրը…
*-Այսինքն` 70 միլիոնանոց Թուրքիայի դեմ մեր` աշխարհում 10, Հայաստանում 3 միլիոնով շա՞տ ենք քիչ:*
-Հայաստանի բնակչության, Թուրքիայի և Ադրբեջանի բնակչության թվերը համադրելը ժողովրդագրական խոշորագույն խնդիր է մատնանշում: Այսօր Հայաստանից շարունակվում է որակյալ մասնագետների արտագաղթը, իսկ ներգաղթի մասին մտածող չկա, ոչ մի լուրջ կազմակերպական աշխատանք չի կատարվում: Վերադառնալով հայ-թուրքական հակամարտությանը, նկատեմ, որ մի քանի օր առաջ ՀՀ նախագահը, հանդիպելով Կիպրոսի նախագահին, եզրափակիչ ասուլիսի ժամանակ վերջին տարվա ընթացքում առաջին անգամ ընդունեց, որ Թուրքիան չի կատարում իր պարտավորությունները, այսինքն` կողմնակիորեն ընդունվեցին Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության անհաջողությունները: Լավ, սխալվել ենք: Դաժանորեն ենք սխալվել: Սրանք ոչ թե մարտավարական, այլ ռազմավարական բնույթի սխալներ էին… Հիմա ի՞նչ պետք է անել: Կրկնեմ, որ, նախ, մենք իրավունք չունենք թելադրանքի ենթարկվելու այն ոլորտներում, որոնք վերաբերում են Հայաստանի ազգային անվտանգության կենսական շահերին: Մենք իրավունք չունենք մտածելու` ինչ կհանդուրժի ԱՄՆ-ը, ինչ չի հանդուրժի Ռուսաստանը, մենք ինքներս պետք է մտածենք՝ ինչ անել:

*-ՀՀ նախագահի այդ հայտարարությանը ի՞նչ կարող է հաջորդել:*
-Ես շատ կցանկանայի, որ ՀՀ նախագահն ընդուներ իր վերջին տարվա քաղաքականության սխալները, գոնե վերջին մեկ տարվա ընթացքում արտաքին քաղաքականության բնագավառում՝ և՛ ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը, և՛ «ճանապարհային քարտեզ»-ի ստորագրումը, ու հնարավորինս շուտ ձերբազատվեր այդ սխալներից: Այդ սխալներն արագ պետք է ուղղել: Ընդ որում, ոչ կոսմետիկ ճանապարհով, ինչպես առաջարկում է, օրինակ, Վարդան Օսկանյանը` թող հայ-թուրքական բանակցություններն ավելի քիչ հրապարակայնություն ունենան: Իբր հիմա հրապարակայնության ինչ-որ նշույլներ կան:
*-Լավ, եթե ընդունենք, որ սխալ է եղել, ինչպե՞ս շտկել:*
-«Արարատ» ռազմավարագիտական կենտրոնն ապրիլի 30-ին նախաձեռնել էր մասնագետների մասնակցությամբ լուրջ քննարկում, որտեղ մի քանի կետից բաղկացած հայտարարություն-պետիցիա ընդունվեց։ Այդ նույն օրն այն ստորագրեց 55 հոգի, այնուհետև համացանցում նրանց միացան ավելի քան 800 հայրենակիցներ Հայաստանից և աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներից։ Ապրիլի վերջից մինչև այսօր իրավիճակն առանձնապես չի փոխվել։ Դա նշանակում է, որ պետիցիայի պահանջների կիրառումն այժմ էլ հրատապ է:
*-Ի՞նչ եք պահանջել:*
-Անհապաղ չեղյալ հայտարարել հայ-թուրքական «ճանապարհային քարտեզը»։ Անհապաղ կասեցնել հայ ժողովրդի թիվ 1 թշնամու` Թուրքիա պետության հետ բանակցությունները, մինչև վերջինս չդադարեցնի Հայաստանի դեմ իրականացվող թշնամական քաղաքականությունը, պաշտոնապես չընդունի հայոց ցեղասպանության փաստը և չստանձնի դրա հետևանքների վերացման պատրաստակամությունը։ Անհապաղ պաշտոնանկ անել հայ ժողովրդի կենսական շահերի դեմ ոտնձգություն կատարած արտաքին գործերի նախարար Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանին և պաշտոնատար այն անձանց, ովքեր նպաստել են համաձայնագրի ընդունմանը: Հրահանգել Ազգային անվտանգության խորհրդին` մշակել թուրք-ադրբեջանական դաշինքի համաձայնեցված հակահայկական գործողություններից բխող` ՀՀ-ի և ԼՂՀ-ի ազգային անվտանգության մարտահրավերների հաղթահարման հատուկ ծրագիր, ինչպես նաև սահմանված կարգով և ժամկետներում ընդունել ՀՀ-ի և ԼՂՀ-ի խորհրդարաններում օրենքների տեսքով։

----------


## ministr

*-Չե՞ք կարծում, որ արտաքին գործերի նախարարի հրաժարականը ոչինչ չի փոխի, եթե կա ձախողում, նրա հրաժարականն ընդամենը քավության նոխազ գտնել ու հարցը փակել է նշանակում:*
-Հասկանալի է, որ արտաքին քաղաքականության պատասխանատուն նախագահն է, բայց պահանջել նրա հրաժարականը որևէ կերպ չի նշանակելու, որ մենք կխուսափենք Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ ավանդաբար սխալ տարվող քաղաքականությունից: Նախագահի հրաժարականը համակարգային խնդիր է, և շատ բարդ է դրան հասնել` մեկ, երկրորդ` որևէ երաշխիք չկա, որ հաջորդ նախագահը չի շարունակի նույն գիծը: Փորձը ցույց է տվել, որ հայ-թուրքական հակամարտության հարցերում նրանց քաղաքականությունը մոտավորապես նույնն է` կոսմետիկ տարբերություններով: Երրորդ` նախարարի հրաժարականն աշխարհում ընդունված խորհրդանշական քայլ է, որը նշանակում է, թե փոխում ես քո քաղաքականությունը, և այդ կերպ առանց ցնցումների կարելի է շտկել կատարված սխալները: Եվ ընդհանրապես` ձախողումների համար պատասխանատվություն կրողներ պիտի լինե՞ն, թե՞ ոչ:
*-Եթե նույնիսկ արտաքին գործերի նախարարին քավության նոխազ ենք դարձնում, իսկ Ձեր մեկնաբանությամբ` իսկապես այդ ենք անում, Դուք նաև խնդիր եք դնում հայ-թուրքական բանակցությունները դադարեցնել մինչև… և թվարկում եք կետեր, որոնք գուցե 1, գուցե 10 տարվա լուծման հեռանկար ունեն: Դա բխո՞ւմ է Հայաստանի շահերից:*
-Դուք, ինչպես Հայաստանի քաղաքական վերնախավը, չեք ուզում ընդունել հիմնականը, որ Թուրքիան Հայաստանին թշնամի պետություն է և վարում է թշնամական քաղաքականություն իր հարևան ու ցեղասպանության զոհ երկրի նկատմամբ: Շարքային հայ քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունն էլ հաճախ այդպիսին է` տեսնում են հզոր Թուրքիա ու մտածում, որ այդ հզոր հարևանի հետ չեն կարող հարցերը լուծել, մնում է բանակցելը, բայց այդ բանակցությունը միայն վնասներ է բերում, որովհետև Թուրքիան զուգահեռաբար շարունակում է իրականացնել թշնամական քայլեր և ավելի ու ավելի է ուժեղացնում ճնշումը, իսկ Դուք ասում եք` չէ, արի ընկերություն անենք։ Չի անում ընկերություն, չի ուզում: Ժամանակն է հասկանալու` հակամարտողը Հայաստանը չէ, Թուրքիան է: Այս պայմաններում բանակցությունը ձեռնտու է միայն Թուրքիային, որովհետև աշխարհը տեսնում է բանակցությունների փաստը, իսկ Հայաստանը ոչ մի կերպ չի էլ փորձում պաշտպանվել թուրքական թշնամական գործողություններից, այլ հաճույքով խաղում է Թուրքիայի պարտադրած խաղը՝ թուրքական կանոններով։ Պաշտպանվելու միջոցներից մեկը բանակցություններից դուրս գալն է, աշխարհին իրականությունը ցույց տալը։ Մյուս միջոցներն են՝ Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական ու տնտեսական ծանրագույն խնդիրներին պատասխաններ գտնելը, անվտանգության ամուր համակարգ կառուցելը, տեղեկատվության և այլ ոլորտներում ակտիվ ինքնապաշտպանություն կազմակերպելը:
*-Իսկ գուցե, ստիպված եմ կրկնել, սխալն այն է, որ այսքան ժամանակ ունենալով հանդերձ` իրականում անպատրաստ էինք Թուրքիայի հետ որևէ հարաբերության, որովհետև մեզ համար դեռ չենք բանաձևել` ի՞նչ ենք ուզում Թուրքիայից:*
-Ճիշտ եք, դժվար խնդիր է, հայ-թուրքական հակամարտությունը բարդ կառուցվածք ունի` տարբեր շերտերով, որոնց պետք է խորությամբ ծանոթ լինի հայ պետական-քաղաքական գործիչը, այլ ոչ թե միամտաբար կարծի, թե երկու հարց լուծելով` դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելով և Հայաստանն ապաշրջափակելով, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները նորմալանում են ու ստանում իրենց լուծումը:

http://idefacto.am

----------


## Լեռնցի

ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործությունները կանխարգելելու,
Հայոց Մեծ եղեռնի զոհերի ոգեկոչման 94-րդ և Ադանայի կոտորածի 100-ամյա
տարելիցի կապակցությամբ

    Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ծրագրվեց դեռ 1880թ.՝ Հայկական Հարցը միջազգային դիվանագիտական ասպարեզից հանելու մեկ հիմնական նպատակով: Այդ խնդրին են ծառայել՝ 1894-1896թթ. Աբդուլ Համիդի կազմակերպած հայության, 1909թ.՝ երիտթուրքերի կազմակերպած Ադանայի հայության, 1915-1918թթ.՝ երիտթուրքերի կազմակերպած Հայոց ցեղասպանության, 1918-1923թթ.՝ քեմալականների կազմակերպած հայերի կոտորածները, ինչպես նաև 1918թ.՝ Բաքվի, 1920թ.՝ Շուշիի, 1988-1990թթ.՝ Սումգայիթի և Ադրբեջանի հայության ջարդերն ու կոտորածները: Մարդկության ու հայության դեմ ուղղված այս շարունակական հանցագործությունները՝ մի օր, մի տեղ կարող էին կասեցվել, եթե դատապարտվեր դրանցից գեթ որևէ մեկը…
    Ե՛վ Հայոց ցեղասպանության, և՛ մարդկության դեմ իրականացված այլ հանցագործություններ շարունակում են մնալ անթաքույց սպառնալիք, քանի դեռ չեն դատապարտվել: Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը, որպես ցեղասպանություն ապրած ժողովուրդ ներկայացնող ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ երկիր, ավելի քան, վճռական պետք է լինի մարդկության դեմ ծրագրվող յուրաքանչյուր ոտնձգություն կանխարգելելու, մարդկությանը ու հայությանը, արդ և այսուհետ, ցեղասպանություն կոչվող հանցագործությունից ձերբազատելու խնդրում: Ուստի, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը պարտավոր է այլևս չհապաղել և համաձայն՝ «Օսմանյան Թուրքիայում հայերի 1915թ. ցեղասպանության դատապարտման մասին ՀԽՍՀ Օրենքի» (22 նոյեմբերի 1988թ.) և 1990թ. օգոստոսի 23-ի Հայաստանի Անկախության Հռչակագրի պահանջի` դիմել ՄԱԿ-ի միջազգային դատարան Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը դատապարտելու, հետևանքները վերացնելու, պատմական արդարությունը վերականգնելու, տարածաշրջանում խաղաղության իրական երաշխիքներ ստեղծելու համար:
    Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ չկան և չեն էլ կարող լինել: Եղածը մարդկության դեմ կատարված հանցագործություն է, որը հնարավոր չէ լուծել բանակցությունների միջոցով, առավել ևս եթե այդ բանակցություններին մասնակցում են եվրոպական և այլ գերտերություններ: Պատմությունից մենք լավ ծանոթ ենք Հայկական Հարցի բոլոր տեսակի շահարկումներին, դրանց աղետալի հետևանքներին՝ նույնպես: Ուստի, և իրավունք ունենք չհավատալու բանակցությունների միջոցով խնդիրները կարգավորելու հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններով մտահոգ երկրների նոր կոչերին: Առավել ևս, երբ նրանք՝ որպես ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ և 1948թ. «Ցեղասպանության հանցագործությունը կանխարգելելու և պատժելու մասին կոնվենցիա»-ն վավերացրած երկրներ, խուսափում են մարդկությանը սպառնացող խնդիրը միջազգային իրավական հենքով լուծելու, մարդկության դեմ կատարված հանցագործությունը ՄԱԿ-ի միջազգային դատարանի ձեռքով դատապարտելու, հանցագործին պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու միակ օրինական - իրավական ճանապարհից:

«Վերածնունդի համախմբում» Հայրենասիրական կազմակերպություն

«Ուխտ Արարատի», ՀԱՀԳԲ-ի ազատամարտիկների և նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների կազմակերպություն

24-ը Ապրիլի, 2009թ.
Երևան 
http://www.oukhtararati.com/haytararutyunner/2_08.php

----------


## Լեռնցի

Մարդկության դեմ ուղղված միջազգային հանցագործ ծրագրերը կանխարգելելու, նաև հայ-թուրք-շվեյցարական գաղտնի պայմանավորվածությունների կապացությամբ

Աներևակայելի էր ցինիզմը:
2009թ. ապրիլի 23-ին խոտորվեց ավանդույթը, ալեկոծվեց հայի հոգին, խռովվեց ծեսը… Իննը տասնամյակ է ինչ` ապրիլի 23-ի երեկոյան` աշխարհասփյուռ հայությունը, իսկ 1965-ից նաև ՀԽՍՀ-ի ու ԽՍՀՄ-ի հայությունը համախմբվում է տներում, եկեղեցիներում, դահլիճներում` հարգանքի տուրք մատուցելու 1915 - 23 թթ. Արևմտյան Հայաստանում և Օսմանյան կայսրության տարածքում թուրքական պետության իրագործած հայերի ցեղասպանության միլիոնավոր զոհերի հիշատակին: Հաջորդ օրը` առավոտից մինչ ուշ երեկո` ծաղիկներ է դնում անթաղ նահատակների հիշատակին կառուցված հուշակոթողներին:
Ո՞վ է, որ շուրջ երկու տասնամյակ փորձում է արժեզրկել ավանդույթը, նսեմացնել ծեսը, խաթարել ու կազմաքանդել արարողությունը, ո՞վ է հայոց ազգային արժանապատվությունը վիրավորողը և ինչո՞ւ… Պատասխանը մեկն է. նա՝ ով, ի տարբերություն մեր պետական այրերի, ավելի լավ է ճանաչում մեզ՝ հայերիս, ով գիտէ հայի ազգային արժանապատվության խորքային ունակությունը, տեսել է դրա պաշտպանական խենթ նվիրվածության պոռթկումը, կառուցողական հզորությունը, անպարտելիության ոգին: Նա ով չի թերագնահատում հայոց ազգային ավանդույթի ճանաչողական հզորությունը, ծեսի ինքնաճանաչ կազմակերպչական ունակությունը, արարողության գործելու պատրաստ նպատակային հաղթական ելքը:
Այս ամենը գուցե թե կարելի էր արհամարել, եթե չլիներ դրանով սկիզբ տրվող ՀՀ-ին, ԼՂՀ-ին և շատ այլ երկրներին ուղղված իրագործման դրվող սպառնալիքը` «Ճանապարհային քարտեզ» ծածկագրումով հայ-թուրք-շվեցարական պայմանավորվածությունը, որը միտված է նպաստելու հայոց և այլոց նկատմամբ նոր պատերազմական հանցագործությունների ու ցեղասպանությունների իրականացմանը՝ Միջին Արևելքում, Բալկաններում, Կովկասում…
Սա է իրողությունը. ՎԵՐՋԸ 1985-2009 թթ. արևմտյան գերտերությունների միջազգային կազմակերպված հանցագործությունների, ու… ՍԿԻԶԲԸ մարդկության դեմ ուղղված լոկալ և գլոբալ սպառնալիքների ու աղետների:

Ըստ միջազգային պաշտոնական լրահոսի և տարածքային լրատվական կենտրոնների տեղեկատվության, որոնք ոչ միայն չեն հակասում միմյանց, այլև ճշգրտորեն լրացնում ու ներկայացնում են աշխարհում տեղի ունեցող դեպքերի ընդհանուր տրամաբանությունը՝ տարբեր երկրներում հրահրվող տարատեսակ հակամարտությունների ծավալումը՝ ակնհայտ է, որ ինչպես Եվրոմիությունը, այնպես էլ ԱՄՆ-ն ու այլ գերտերություններ գործարկել են համաշխարհային ծավալումի Մեծ աղետի առաջին գործողությունները: Դրանց ստարտը տրված է, վկա՝ Մայիսի 7-ից Պակիստանի հյուսիս-արևմուտքում ծավալված ռազմական գործողությունները՝ Թալիբանի դեմ կռվելու պատրվակով… Հետևանքը` 1 միլիոն 800 հազար փախստականներ իրենց բնակության վայրերից՝ միանգամայն համահունչ Ռալֆ Պիտերսի (2006 թ., օգոստոս) և «Գուգլի» (2008 թ., օգոստոս) ներկայացրած քարտեզների տրամաբանության:

2009-ի մայիսի 2-ին Թուրքիայի նորանշանակ արտգործնախարարն ի լուր աշխարհի հայտարարեց, որ՝ «Թուրքիան պետք է ստանձնի այնպիսի երկրի դեր, որն ազդում է Մերձավոր Արևելքի, Բալկանների և Կովկասի քաղաքականության վրա»: Դրանով նա հաստատեց, որ Եվրոմիությունն ու ԱՄՆ-ը (Ռուսաստանի համաձայնությամբ) կրկին վարձել են Թուրքիային առաջիկայում` Մերձավոր Արևելքում, Բալկաններում, Կովկասում ծրագրվող պատերազմական հանցագործություններն ու ցեղասպանությունները նրա ձեռքով իրականացնելու համար: Սրանով թուրքական իշխանությունները համաշխարհային հանրությանը հայտնում են, որ իրենք արդեն ստանձնել են վաղուց իսկ իրենց ծանոթ դերը, սակայն հետևանքների համար հետագա պատասխանատվությունը դնում են ՀՀ-ի իշխանությունների վրա:
Թուրք իշխանավորների կեցվաքը զարմանալի չէ. ճիշտ է նրանք ստացել են կանխիկ վճարը, նաև հետագայում իրենց անվտանգության երաշխիքները, սակայն այնքան էլ վստահ չեն, քանզի գիտեն, որ նման դեպքերում հանցագործը մաքրում է հետքերը: Դարասկզբի փորձից է հայտնի` հանցագործության գործիքներն ու հետքերը վերացնում են:

Ո՞րն է ելքը:
Բանն այն է, որ ՀՀ-ն կարող է արգելափակել Թուրքիային կրկնակի հանցագործ գործիք դարձնելու ծրագիրը, ըստ այդմ, նաև կանխարգելել ծրագրվող տարածաշրջանային (թե՞ համաշխարհային) մեծ աղետը, եթե ցանկանա: Այնպես որ` ընտրությունն այսօր ՀՀ-ինն է: Կամ ՀՀ-ն համաձայնվում է եվրո-ամերիկյան թելադրանքին ու հանցակից դառնում Թուրքիային, ԵՄ-ին և ԱՄՆ-ին, կամ չի համաձայնվում և դիմում է ՄԱԿ-ի միջազգային դատարան Հայոց ցեղասպանության համար Թուրքիային դատապարտելու և պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու հայցով: Այսպես է, որ ՀՀ-ն փրկելով Թուրքիային կարող է փրկել նաև եվրո-նշանառության տակ առնված բոլոր մյուս երկրների, այդ թվում՝ Եվրոմիության ու ԱՄՆ-ի, առաջիկա համաշխարհային մեծ աղետի պարագլուխ երկրների ժողովուրդներին:

Փոխվել է դարը, փոխվել է Հայոց արդարադատությունը: Կարևորելով «ամեն մի հանցագործ պետք է պատժվի» սկզբունքը` չպետք է բացառել նաև դեռ ծրագրման փուլում հանցագործությունը կանխարգելելու, այն է՝ ծրագրողներին, քարոզողներին և հրահրողներին պատժելու սկզբունքը:
Համայն հայությունը վճռական էր և է՝ մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործությունները թե՛ պատժելու և թե՛ կանխարգելելու հարցերում:
ՀՀ Օրենքի ուժով Թուրքիային Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը իրականացնելու մեղադրանքով դատապարտելու իր վճռականությունը մեր ժողովուրդը հայտնել է դեռևս 1988-ին, երբ հարկադրեց երկրի իշխանություններին այլևս չընկրկել, դեմ գնալ Կրեմլին: Նա իր վճռական, համահավաք կամքը արտահայտեց նաև 1990թ. օգոստոսի 23-ին, ՀՀ Անկախության հռչակագրով` երկրի Մայր օրենքով, որպես ՀՀ գերագույն իշխանություն` կարգադրեց ՀՀ օրենսդիր և գործադիր իշխանություններին միջազգային իրավունքի ուժով պատասխանատվության կանչել Թուրքիային 1915-23 թթ. Արևմտյան Հայաստանում և Օսմանյան կայսրությունում հայերի ցեղասպանություն իրականացնելու մեղադրանքով: Այլ խնդիր է, որ ԽՍՀՄ իշխանությունը` Գորբաչովը, չկատարեց իր սահմանադրական պարտականությունը, Հայաստանի հայցը չներկայացրեց ՄԱԿ-ի միջազգային դատարան: Փոխարենը, 1991թ. մարտի 12-ին տաս տարով երկարաձգեց արդեն իսկ` 1988-ից «դե ֆակտո», իսկ 1990թ. օգոստոսի 23-ից` «դե յուրե» չգործող 1921 թ. մարտի 16-ի «Ռուս-թուրքական եղբայրության և բարեկամության», նույնն է թե՝ ցեղասպանությունը արդարացնող, երկրներ զավթելու ռազմաքաղաքական նոր տեխնոլոգիաներ գովազդող պայմանագիրը, դրանով իսկ փորձելով Թուրքիային երկրորդ ճակատով ներքաշել ՀՀ-ի և ԼՂՀ-ի դեմ՝ իր իսկ հրահրած Ադրբեջանի զավթողական-ագրեսիվ պատերազմին:

Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ չկան և չեն էլ կարող լինել: Եղածը 1915-23 թթ. մարդկության դեմ կատարված հանցագործություն է, որը հնարավոր չէ կարգավորել բանակցությունների միջոցով: Միակ ճանապարհը իրավականն է: Խնդրին իրավական լուծում տալու միակ կառույցն էլ ՄԱԿ-ի Հաագայի միջազգային դատարանն է:

Ուստի՝
Առաջարկում ենք ընթացք տալ 1993-ից ՀՀ Աժ-ի օրակարգում գտնվող օրինագծին չսպասեցնելու համար Հաագայի դատարանին: Ինչպես նաև վերջ տալ դիվանագիտություն կոչվող այս վտանգավոր թատերախաղին` «Ճանապարհային և ոչ ճանապարհային քարտեզներին», իրերն իրենց անունով կոչել և զերծ մնալ ՀՀ-ի, ԼՂՀ-ի ու տարածաշրջանի այլ երկրների նկատմամբ լուրջ սպառնալիքներ ստեղծելու անձնական մեղսակցությունից, որպեսզի հայությունը ստիպված չլինի ՀՀ-ն ճանաչել Եվրոմիության կողմից գաղութացված երկիր ու… դիմի դրանից բխող իրավական համապատասխան քայլերի ու միջոցների:

Ինչ վերաբերում է ԵՄ-ին ու ԱՄՆ-ին, նաև Շվեյցարիային, եթե նրանք իրոք այդչափ մտահոգ են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման խնդրում, ապա խանդավառվելու փոխարեն, մինչ «ճանապարհային քարտեզը» ողջունելը, իրենք իրենց ժողովուրդներին և աշխարհին համոզելու համար, որ իրոք դեմ են ցեղասպանության բոլոր տեսակի դրսևորումներին՝ պատվերով, թե առանց դրա, որպես առաջին քայլ առաջարկում ենք դատապարտել հայերի նկատմամբ ցեղասպանություն հրահրելու, թուրքերին պատվեր իջեցնելու և մարդկության դեմ հանցագործություն իրականացնելու եվրո-գերտերությունների 130-ամյա քաղաքականությունը:
Որպես երկրորդ քայլ՝ միասին, թե առանձին-առանձին, համապատասխան հայցեր ներկայացնել ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության Խորհուրդ և միջազգային դատարան` Արևմտյան Հայաստանում և օսմանյան Թուրքիայի տարածքում 1915-23 թթ. հայերի նկատմամբ իրականացված ցեղասպանությունը դատապարտելու, հանցագործին պատժելու, ինչպես նաև ցեղասպանության հետևանքները վերացնելու գործուն և ակտիվ քայլեր ձեռնարկելու մասին:

«Ուխտ Արարատի», ՀԱՀԳԲ-ի (ԱՍԱԼԱ) ազատամարտիկների և նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների կազմակերպություն

29 մայիս, 2009 թ.
Երևան

----------

Մեղապարտ (12.08.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հերթական կուտը, հիմա Սերժը կգնա ֆուտբոլի ու նորից տաշթը դդդխկ: Մի հատ էլ եմ ուզում վերևում էլմոի դրած վիդեոն դնեմ, ամենավերջին վարկյանները ուշադիր լսեք:

----------


## Elmo

Ճեմելով մոտեցան տաշտին, կուտը տեսան, մեջների ամենազոռբան սրան հրեց, նրան հրեց...

----------

davidus (01.09.2009), Ներսես_AM (01.09.2009)

----------


## urartu

Ինչպես ասել է Հ թումանյանը, մարդակերը հազար տարում հազիվ դարձավ մարդասպան: թուրքերին չարժե վստահել, հեսա կտեսնեք Սեռը կգնա ու ամեն ինչ կմոռանան. ես փաստատաթղթում մի կետ, կա ըստ որի, ես թուղթը պետքա հաստատեն ղորհրդարանները, իսկ թուրքերի մեջլիսը ես 100 տոկոսով վստահ եմ դա չի անի, ու հարցը կփակվի

----------

Բիձա (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իրականում թուրքերը հայերին հերթական անգամ խափելու են, ու դաշնակները ուզում են էդ փաստը «կանխագուշակել», որպես «հեռատես» քաղաքական ուժ: Հետագայում իրանց գովազդային հոլովակում կօգտագործեն, թե մենակ դաշնակցությունն էր էնքան հեռատես, որ էս ամեն ինչը կանխատեսեց: Ընտրեք մեզ և մենք ամեն ինչ կկանխատեսենք ու կչեզոքացնենք:


Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն էլ դեմ է. մասնավորապես նշել է, որ թյուրիմացություն են պատմաբանների հանձնախմբի ստեղծումը և համաձայնագրի վավերացման պայմանները. ինչպես ես էլ ասել էի, Թուրքիան ձգտելու է ձգձգել վավերացումը, իսկ հայկական կողմը առանց մտածելու կնոպկեն կսեղմի՝ վերևից եկած զանգով:

Բայց ողջունել է 2 երկրների, 2 ժողովուրդների միջև բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանն ուղղված քայլերը:

----------


## Elmo

> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն էլ դեմ է. մասնավորապես նշել է, որ թյուրիմացություն են պատմաբանների հանձնախմբի ստեղծումը և համաձայնագրի վավերացման պայմանները. ինչպես ես էլ ասել էի, Թուրքիան ձգտելու է ձգձգել վավերացումը, իսկ հայկական կողմը առանց մտածելու կնոպկեն կսեղմի՝ վերևից եկած զանգով:
> 
> Բայց ողջունել է 2 երկրների, 2 ժողովուրդների միջև բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանն ուղղված քայլերը:


Կոնգրեսը գովազդից ու քաղաքական, ռազմահայրենասիրացեղական երգերից ի՞նչ ա հասկանում որ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կոնգրեսը գովազդից ու քաղաքական, ռազմահայրենասիրացեղական երգերից ի՞նչ ա հասկանում որ:


Էլմո ջան, դե չհամեմատեցի դաշնակների հետ :Jpit: , դաշնակները ընդհանրապես դեռ չկողմնորոշված քաղաքական կամ չգիտեմինչական ուժ են, եթե ուժ են: Ուղղակի դաշնակների մեջ երիտասարդներին եմ ափսոսում՝ Նիկոլ Աղբալյան կազմակերպության: Բոլորը շատ կիրթ, գրագետ երիտասարդներ են՝ ոգևորված հայրենիքի հանդեպ սիրուց, դաշնակների հետ կապված ինչ-որ առեղծվածներով: Դե գիտես, պակաս ոգևորող չի այն, որ դաշնակցության ներսում <<մկրտվում>> են՝ երդվում են զենքի վրա, կարծեմ բյուրո մտնելիս, թե ինչ... արդեն չեմ հիշում, բայց ժամանակին ես էլ շատ էի հետաքրքրվում իրենցով, մինչև որ ամբողջ պատմությունը աչքիս առաջ չեկավ: Աղանդ են սարքում տո:անգռը

Ես չեմ հիշում էլի գրել եմ ակումբում, թե ոչ, բայց իմ կարծիքով Ցեղասպանության հարցը կասկածի տակ դնելը նաև Դաշնակցությանը մի ուժեղ ապտակ է. դե Ցեղասպանություն բառը գործածելու շնորհիվ է, որ սփյուքից գրանդ են ստանում: Ստացվում է, որ իրեն չի արդարացնում: Իսկ իրենք ի~նչ մեծ շանսեր ունեին որպես ազգայնական հզոր ուժ ձևավորվելու:

----------


## Ambrosine

Նվեր Քոչարյանի ծննդյան առթիվ  :Jpit: 




> *ԿԱՏԱԿՈՂ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ, ԹԵ ԼՐՋԱՑՈՂ ԿԱՏԱԿՆԵՐ*
> Երբ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը պաշտոնը թողնելուց հետո երբեմն խոսում էր քաղաքականությունից, իր հարցազրույցների ընթացքում, հիշարժան դարձավ նրա հայտարարությունը, որ եթե ինքը լիներ նախագահ, Աբդուլլահ Գյուլը չէր գա Հայաստան: Այդ հայտարարությունը հիշարժան էր հատկապես այն պատճառով, որ հնչեց այն օրերին, երբ Սերժ Սարգսյանը նոր էր Գյուլին հրավիրել ֆուտբոլ դիտելու եւ Հայաստանն ու ամբողջ առաջադեմ մարդկությունը սպասում էին, թե ինչ է պատասխանելու Գյուլը:
> 
> *2009 թվականի օգոստոսի 31-ին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը նշում էր իր ծննդյան 55-ամյակը: Սերժ Սարգսյանը նույնիսկ զանգահարել էր նրան: Չէր այցելել, այլ միայն զանգահարել էր, թեեւ հետո պարզ դարձավ, թե ինչու: Բանն այն է, որ այն նվերը, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը նախապատրաստել էր Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի համար, դեռ պատրաստ չէր, դրա համար էլ Սարգսյանը թերեւս գերադասել էր ոչ թե այցելել Քոչարյանին, այլ միայն զանգահարել, քանի որ առանց նվերի այցը գուցե չլիներ այն, ինչ հարկ էր: “Նվերը” պատրաստ եղավ ավելի ուշ եւ հայտնվեց Հայաստանի արտգործնախարարության կայքում, օգոստոսի 31-ի գիշերվան մոտ: Դրանք հայ-թուրքական երկու արձանագրություններն էին, մեկը երկկողմ հարաբերություն զարգացնելու մասին, մյուսը դիվանագիտական հարաբերություն հաստատելու մասին:*
> 
> Ինչով այդ ամենը նվեր չէ Գյուլի հրավերին դեմ հանդես եկած Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին, որի ծննդյան օրը հրապաարակվում են երկու արձանագրությունները, որոնք կյանքի պետք է կոչվեն վեց շաբաթ անց: Թերեւս նվեր է ամեն ինչով եւ եթե այժմ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը դրա համար “շնորհակալություն” չհայտնի, ապա գրեթե միարժեք կարելի է ասել, որ հետագայում որեւէ այլ բան “հայտնելը” նրա համար գործնականում դառնալու է անհնար:  Բանն այն է, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի խոսքը, թե իր նախագահության դեպքում կբացառվեր Գյուլի Հայաստան գալը, փաստացի պարտվում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի “գործին”, ով Գյուլին ոչ միայն հրավիրեց, այլ ներկայացված արձանագրություններով էլ նախանշում է, որ հրավիրելով պարտադրեց կամ կարողացավ համոզել բացել հայ-թուրքական սահմանն ու հաստատել դիվանագիտական հարաբերություն:
> 
> Հիմա ով էր իրավացի, պետության շահի տեսանկյունից իհարկե` Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ով հրավիրեց Գյուլին, թե Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, ով դրա դեմ էր հանդես գալիս, ավելի շատ ծուղակ կանխազգալով: Երկրորդ եւ երրորդ նախագահների այդ հեռակա բանավեճը այդպիսով ձեռք է բերում բավական հետաքրքրական ինտրիգ; Պետք չէ մոռանալ իհարկե, որ կա դեռ առաջին նախագահը, ով երկրի ընդդիմության առաջնորդն է: Խնդիրը այն է, որ նա իր պահվածքով, խոսքով, քայլերով այսպես թե այնպես կարող է ծանրացնել կամ երկրորդ, կամ երրորդ նախագահի նժարը, կարող է լեգիտիմություն հաղորդել այս կամ այն մոտեցմանը: *Ինչ կանի առաջին նախագահը, դժվար է ասել: Նրա ծննդյան օրը հունվարին է, իսկ մինչեւ հունվար դեռ շատ ջրեր կհոսեն*: Այնպես որ կարելի է ենթադրել, որ առաջին նախագահը թերեւս չի շտապի առաջ ընկնել սեփական տարեդարձից, քանի որ “նվերը” իրեն չէ, որ մատուցվել է, իսկ եթե մատուցվել է նաեւ իրեն, ապա իր նվերը Սերժ Սարգսյանը շատ ավելի շուտ է մատուցել, փաստացի յուրացնելով արտաքին քաղաքական այն մոտեցումները, որոնցով փորձում էր քաղաքական դաշտում առանձնանալ առաջին նախագահը:
> 
> ...


լրագիր

----------


## Rammer

Կարելի է արդյոք Հայաստան -Թուրքիա հարաբերությունները, որը որոշ չափով թափանցիկ է հասարակության համար, ընդունել որպես Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտություն լուծման կամ չլուծման իդիկատոր????
Ես կարծում եմ այո, հաշվի առնելով թուրք բարձրաստիճան ղեկավարնների հայտարարությունները, որ քանի լուծված չէ Ղարաբաղի հարցը սահմանի բացման մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող: Այսինքն եթե հայտարարվում է, որ սահմանը մյուս տարեսկզբին պետք է բացվի, ուրեմն հարցը պետք է լուծված լինի: Գոնե նախատեսվում է  որ ԼՂՀ-ի հարցի պայմանագիրը ստորագրել մինչև մյուս տարեսկզիբ.Այսինքն հնարավոր է մինչև մյուս տարեսկզիբ իշխանափոխություն լինի...Այսինքն հնարավոր է  մյուս տարսկզբին ակատնես լինենք ռուսական ազդեցության նվազմանը մեր տարածաշրջանում, որից հնարավոր է սկսվի Ռուսաստանի մասնատումը: Այսինքն հնարավոր է մյուս տարի դեմոկրատական երկրի ունենք. Դզեցցցց :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Ռամմեռ

Կարելի է արագացնել այդ գործընթացները
Օրինակ կարելի է ստորագրահավաք սկսել որ մենք ՀՀ քաղաքացիներս ուզում ենք ՀԱՊԿ-ից դուրս գանք ու մտնենք ՆԱՏՈ:

Պետք է պահանջել ռուսական զորքերի դուրս բերում Հայաստանից

Քանի որ արդեն դրանք անիմաստ են, Թուրքիան մեր ընկերն է ու էլ կռիվ չի լինի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռամմեռ
> 
> Կարելի է արագացնել այդ գործընթացները
> Օրինակ կարելի է ստորագրահավաք սկսել որ մենք ՀՀ քաղաքացիներս ուզում ենք ՀԱՊԿ-ից դուրս գանք ու մտնենք ՆԱՏՈ:
> 
> Պետք է պահանջել ռուսական զորքերի դուրս բերում Հայաստանից
> 
> Քանի որ արդեն դրանք անիմաստ են, Թուրքիան մեր ընկերն է ու էլ կռիվ չի լինի


Սա կատա՞կ էր, թե՞...  :Shok:

----------


## Բիձա

> Իսկ եթե պատմության էջերը թերթենք ու նայենք թե ինչպես են ռուսները վերաբերվել իրենց ենթակայության տակ գտնվող ժողովուրդներին, իսկ ինչպես թուրքերը, կտեսնենք, որ հեչ էլ նույնը չի:


One_Way ջան, բայց ես ոչ թե ռուս կամ թուրք որպես տեր համեմատելով էի եկել այդ կարծիքին, այլ մեր -հայերիս ուրիշներին ենթարկվելու որակներն ի նկատի ունենալով  :Ok:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ ռուսներն են սարքել:Մեկել կասե՞ս Հարավ-աֆրիկյան Հանրապետությունը ո՞վ ա սարքել և ու՞մ համար, ով էլ սարքում ա իր համար ա սարքում, բայց մեր Երևանը ռուսները չեն սարքել, ռուսական նախագծով ա կառուցված, բայց հայերն են կառուցել, Փառք Աստծո գոնե էտ մի բանը մենք լավ ենք անում, էստեղ հեչ ոչ մեկի կարիքն էլ 100 տարի մնա մեզ պետք չի


Դու լուրջ հավատում ե՞ս դրան: ԽՍՀՄ-ը մի մեծ թաղամաս կառուցեց Լենինականում երկրաշարժից անմիջապես հետո, իսկ հիմա արդեն 20 տարուց ավել է անցել, ոչ մի բան այնտեղ գրեթե չի փոխվել: Առանձին մի քանի շենքեր են սարքվել Լինսի հիմնադրամի աջակցությամբ: Այն ժամանակ եթե սարքող լինեինք, հիմա էլ կսարքեինք:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չէէէէէ, ապեր, սխալվում ես - հավատա անգլիացիներն էլ, ֆրանսիացիներն էլ, աֆրիկայում ու ասիայում էնքան բան են սարքել, որ հավատդ չի գա: Ուրիշ բան չասեմ, Հոնկոնգին նայի, լրիվ անգլիացիների սարքածն ա:


ok, մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն կուսումնասիրեմ այդ թեման, կասեմ (եթե ասելու բան ունեցա)  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> One_Way ջան, բայց ես ոչ թե ռուս կամ թուրք որպես տեր համեմատելով էի եկել այդ կարծիքին, այլ մեր -հայերիս ուրիշներին ենթարկվելու որակներն ի նկատի ունենալով


ընդանևապես ասած շատ ազգեր պայքարում էին իրենց ազատագրման համար, իսկ մենք ինչ գիտեմ, սկսած հռոմա - պարսկաստանից, վերջացրած թուրքա-ռուսաստանները, պայքարել ենք մի տերը մյուսով փոխարինելու համար: Ու պատմականորեն լիովին արդար ձրի, միշտ էլ գլխներիս կերել ենք:
Ուշադիր որ նայես, ապա կտեսնես, որ երբ որ ճորտը իրա կամքով կամ իրա կամքից անկախ ընկել է  տերերի միջև. միշտ էլ ճիպոտահարվել է:

նույը եղավ դարասկզբին, երբ 180-ականներից սկսած մենք որոշեցինք փոխել տիրոջը: հետևեց տրամաբանական արդունքը:

խայտառակ պատմություն է ընդանրապես:
Երկու՝ 1918 և 1991 թվերին ստեղծված անկախությունն էլ եղել է ստիպված ընդունված:
Առաջինի ժամանակ ուրիշ բան չէր մնում. երբ վրացիք ու ազերիները դուրս եկան Արդրկովկասյան միությունից ու դարձան անկախ, ձեռները թափ տալով մերոնք էլ ասիր որ ուրիշ ճար չկա /  :Bad: /

նայում էի երեկվա ա1պլուսով  - մի տեսանյութ: բոլորը Երևանում կանգնած խոսում են ռուսերեն:  :Bad:  երջանիկ ճորտեր

----------

Amourchik (04.09.2009), Բիձա (03.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երկու՝ 1918 և 1991 թվերին ստեղծված անկախությունն էլ եղել է ստիպված ընդունված:


Վերջին գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, բայց այս մեկը աչքովս ընկավ  :Wink: 
Իրականում, անկախությունը հռչակվել է 1919 թ.-ին, ոչ թե՝ 1918-ին  :Smile: 

Մյուսները հետո կկարդամ  :Blush:

----------


## hayterrorist

Հայաստանը չպետք է բացի սահմանը: Հայերըպետք է մտածեն Հայաստանը միավորելու մասին և ոչ սահմանը բացելու մասին: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այլ երկրներին Հայաստանը հույսը պետք է դնի իր վրա:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*Հայտարարություն*
12 սեպտեմբերի 2009 թ. 
2008 թ. հուլիսին Մոսկվայում Սերժ Սարգսյանը  գերտերությունների ճնշման տակ հայատարարեց, որ ցանկանում է սկսել Թուրքիայի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները կարգավորել:  2009 թ. ապրիլ 22-ի լույս 23-ի գիշերը հայտարարվեց «ճանապարհային քարտեզը», դրանց արդյունքն եղավ «նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունները», որոնք նույնպես «գիշերային դիվանագիտության» մեթոդով սույն տարվա օգոստոսի 31-ի գիշերը հրապարակվեցին: 
Չնայաց այն բանին, որ Թուրքիայի հետ արդեն գաղտնի բանակցությունները այդ կապակցությամբ սկսվել էին 2007 թվին, բայց Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից բացահայտ հայտարաված նպատակամղվածությունը կարելի էր ժամանակին, հենց սկզբից կանխել եւ արգելակել, երբ որ Մոսկվայում առաջին անգամ հայտարարեց, ինքը «դեմ չէ թուրքիայի կողմից առաջարկվող ցեղասպանության փաստերը ուսումնասիրող պատմաբանների հանձնախումբ ստեղծվելուն»: 
«Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների» ընդունումը նույնպես կարելի էր կանխարգելել եւ չեզոքացնել, երբ որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը Իլհամ Ալիեվին առաջարկում էր Ղարաբաղում ներդրումներ անել: Բայց ցավոք հեռատեսությունից ու քաղաքական ունակությունից զուրկ շատ ու շատ քաղաքական գործիչներ, կուսակցություններ ու կազմակերպություններ ոչ միայն լուրջ չնդունեցին այդ հայտարարությունները այլ նրանցից շատերը փորձեցին անգամ արդարացնել Սերժ Սարգսյանի արտահայտությունները: Ստեղծված իրավիճակի համար պատասխանատու են թե` Հայաստանի ղեկավարությունը եւ թե` բոլոր քաղաքական կուսակցությունները, հատկապես նրանք, ովքեր կառավարության կոալիցիայի մաս էին կազմում եւ դեռ գտնվում են կոալցիայում: 
2009 թ. օգոստոսի 31-ի գիշերը հրապարակված Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատման եւ երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացման վերաբերյալ «նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունները» խիստ վտանգում են հայ ժողովրդի շահերը ամբողջությամբ:  
Ճանաչելով ներկա սահմանների ամբողջականությունը, փաստացի հաստատում է Կարսի անօրինական պայմանագիրը: «Միջպետական ենթահանձնաժովի»  ստեղծումը՝ պատմական փաստերի ուսումնասիրման նպատակով ի չիք է դարձնում մինչ այժմ ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործում ձեռք բերված բոլոր հաջողությունները: Արցախյան ազատագրական պայքարի շնորհիվ ձեռք բերված հաղթանակը, Արցախի ժողովրդի կողմից արդեն իսկ հռչակված Արցախի անկախությունը նույնպես հարցականի տակ է դրվում՝ արդեն իսկ  «մադրիդյան սկզբունքների» շուրջ պայմանավորվածությամբ եւ «արձանագրություններում նշված շատ ու շատ դրույթներով: 
Հայաստանի իշխանությունները խախտել են իրենց իրավասության շրջանակները և ներխուժել են համահայկական համազգային հարցերին առնչվող ոլորտ, որոնց լուծումը վեր է սոսկ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պաշտոնական իշխանությունների իրավական եւ բարոյական լիազորություններից:
Ցավոք հայաստանյան պետական ու ոչ պետայկան ողջ լրատվական միջոցները, բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններն ու  ծախու փորձագետները օր ու գիշեր գովաբանում եւ այս համաձայնագիրը ներկայացնում են որպես հայկական դիվանագիտության մեծ ձեռք բերում եւ հաղթանակ: Նրանք ամենապարզունակ եւ երբեմն զավեշտի հասնող եղանակներով ձգտում են հավատացնել ժողովրդին թե դա Հայաստանի ու հայ ժողովրդի համար նպաստավոր համաձայնագիր է: Սակայն պարզ է, որ կեղծ նախագահական ընտրություններից եւ հատկապես մարտի 1-ի սպանդից հետո, մի երկրում ուր կապանքի տակ են լրատվական միջոցներն ու հեռուստացույցը, ուր մտքի ու խոսքի ազատությունը վտանգված է ու վախի մթնոլորտ է տիրում ամենուր, ժողովուրդը չի կարող իմանալ ողջ ճշմարտությունը:
Գուրգեն Նալբանդյանը,1973 թվականին, Անկարայում որպես բողոքի նշան լքեց նիստերի դահլիճը՝ հրաժարվելով Հայկական ԽՍՀ-ի անունից ստորագրել սովետ-թուրքական սահմանի անքակտելիության մասին պայմանագիրը եւ հայտարարեց, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի հայ երբեք չի համաձայնի ստորագրել նման փաստաթուղթ ու չի համակերպվի նման անարդարության վավերացման հետ ու որ ինքը չունի համայն հայ ժողովրդի լիազորությունը դա անելու:  Չնայած նա Հայկական ԽՍՀ-ի կողմից լիազորված էր: Դրանից պետք է հետեւություն անել, որ ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչումը և Կարսի պայմանագիրը անվավեր համարելը՝ համահայկական կողմնորոշիչներ են և ոչ ոքի իրավունք վերապահված չէ՝  չունենալով համազգային լիազորություններ վերոհիշյալ հարցերի առնչությամբ համաձայնագրեր ստորագրել: 
2009 թ. օգոստոսի 31-ին «նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունները» մի ամբողջ փաթեթ է հրաժարվելու Հայի իրավունքից ու պահանջատիրությունից: Ինչը 20-րդ դարի սկզբին թուրքիային չէր հաջողվել ուժով ձեռք բերլ, հաջողվում է 21-րդ դարի սկզբին հայի ձեռքով կամավոր իրեն նվիրելու պատրաստակամությամբ ձեռք բերել: 
 Շատ է խոսվում նաեւ այն մասին, թե արձանագրություններում Արցախի հարցը չի շոշափվում: Կարիք էլ չկար շոշափել, քանի որ նախ, եթե «Արցախ» բառը նշված չէ, չի նշանակում նրբորեն եւ կանխամտածված դրույթները արձանագրություններում այդ մասին ոչինչ չեն ասում: Մյուս կողմից, Արցախի հարցն արդեն կարգավորվելու է «մադրիդյան սկզբունքներով» որը նույնպես կործանարար է Արցախի ու հայ ժողովրդի համար: Մադրիդյան սկզբունքները եւ նախաստորգրված արձանագրությունները մեկ փաթեթ են երկու առանձին ձեւակերպումներով: 
 «Արձանագրության» դրույթներից մեկը կրկնությունն է 20-րդ դարի սկզբում Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայաստանի առաջին հանրապետության պարտադրված դրույթը: Արձանագրությունում նշված է. «Դատապարտելով ահաբեկչության, բռնության և ծայրահեղականության բոլոր ձևերը` անկախ դրանց պատճառներից և խոստանալով ձեռնպահ մնալ նման գործողությունները խրախուսելուց ու հանդուրժելուց և համագործակցել դրանց դեմ պայքարում...»  (շեշտադրումը մեր կողմից է)Իսկ հիմա Հայաստանի երրորդ հանրապետությանը մնում է միայն, որ վաղը բոլոր հայրենասերներին,  ազատության, արդարության եւ ժողովրդավարության համար պայքարողներին, Թուրքիայի օգնությամբ նույնպես ջախաջախել ինչպես այն ժամանակ կցանկանային ջախջախել Անդրանիկին: 
Այդ չարաբաստիկ «Արձանագրության» մեջ  օրըստօրե իհայտ են գալիս նորանոր թաքնված որոգայթներ եւ հայ ժողովրդի համար կործանարար դրույթներ, որոնք հետեւանք են մի կողմից թրքական ստի, կեղծիքի ու խորամանկության վրա խարսխված հարյուրամյակների փորձ ունեցող քաղաքականության եւ մյուս կողմից  հետեւանք` հայկական անընդունակ, անցյալից դասեր չքաղող, վարժապետական ու գավառական մակարդակի ներկա ղեկավարների ու կուսակցությունների անհեռատեսության: 
Հաշվի առնելով ստեղծված իրավիճակը՝ մենք մեր պարտքն ենք համարում հրապարակավ ասելու. ՈՉ թուրքական նախապայմանների իրականացմանը: Միաժամանակ մենք մեր անվստահությունն ենք հայտնում Հայաստանի Նախագահության եւ այն անձանց հանդեպ, ովքեր ձգտում են իրենց որոշումները իրագործել հասարակությանը խաբելու ճանապարհով: Մենք պահանջում են Հայաստանի ղեկավարությունից անհապաղ դադարեցնել բանակցությունների ընթացքը:
Մենք կոչ ենք անում Սփյուռքի եւ Հայաստանի բոլոր քաղաքական կուսակցություններին, կազմակերպություններին եւ քաղաքական գործիչներին համախմբվել եւ համատեղ իրենց բողոքի ձայնը բարձրացնել ազգակործան քաղաքականության դեմ: 
- *Գերմանիայի  Հայ ժողովրդավարների նախաձերռնություն 
- Նախաձեռնող խումբ՝ Եվրոպայի Հայերի   
- Հայ Ազգային Մշակութային Կենտրոն (Գերմանիա)*

----------

ranchpar (26.09.2009), Tig (22.09.2009), Բիձա (19.09.2009), Լեռնցի (20.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

Եկեք  բոլորս  մեկ  մարդու  նման  մտածենք  ես  ազգի  մասին.....հերիք  եղավ  բոլ  եղավ,բոլորը  ահավոր  քաղաքականացվել  են.....մենք  քաղաքականությամբ  չպետք  է որ  կառավարենք  այս  մի  կտոր  հողը...մենք  տարածքներ  ունենք  դրսում.....մենք  դեռ  շատ  անելիքներ  ունենք  դրանք վերադարձնելու  համար.....նստել  աթոռակռիվ  են  անում,դուք  ել  դրած  իրանց  աթոռակռիվն  եք  դիտարկում.....իսկ   ինչ  վերաբերում  ա  սահմանը  բացելուն,միայն ու  միայն   մեր  հողերը  հետ բերելու  պայմանով  ու  ցեղասպանության  ճանաչմանբ...բոլորս  դեպի  կորցրած  հայրենիք......

----------

Mephistopheles (22.09.2009), Մեղապարտ (23.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եկեք  բոլորս  մեկ  մարդու  նման  մտածենք  ես  ազգի  մասին.....հերիք  եղավ  բոլ  եղավ,բոլորը  ահավոր  քաղաքականացվել  են.....մենք  քաղաքականությամբ  չպետք  է որ  կառավարենք  այս  մի  կտոր  հողը...մենք  տարածքներ  ունենք  դրսում.....մենք  դեռ  շատ  անելիքներ  ունենք  դրանք վերադարձնելու  համար.....նստել  աթոռակռիվ  են  անում,դուք  ել  դրած  իրանց  աթոռակռիվն  եք  դիտարկում.....իսկ   ինչ  վերաբերում  ա  սահմանը  բացելուն,միայն ու  միայն   մեր  հողերը  հետ բերելու  պայմանով  ու  ցեղասպանության  ճանաչմանբ...բոլորս  դեպի  կորցրած  հայրենիք......


Հասնինք Սասուն, մտնինք Վան,
Մուշ, Ալաշկերտ, Արդահան  :Goblin:

----------

ranchpar (26.09.2009), Մեղապարտ (23.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

*ԴԻՄԵԼ ԵՆ ԴԱՏԱՐԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՓԱՍՏԸ ԿԱՍԿԱԾԻ ՏԱԿ ԱՌՆԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ*

«Արարատ» ռազմավարագիտական կենտրոն ՀԿ-ն սեպտեմբերի 17-ին հայցադիմում է ներկայացրել Կենտրոն և Նորք Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարան` պահանջելով «Կովկասի ինստիտուտին» պարտավորեցնել հերքել Հայոց ցեղասպանության եղելությունը վիճարկող հրապարակումը¸ արգելել Ցեղասպանության բառի չակերտավոր կիրառումը և վնասի փոխհատուցում պահանջել:

Պատասխանող կողմը «Կովկասի ինստիտուտ» հիմնադրամն է¸ որը 2008-ին Երևանում հրատարակել է «Կովկասյան հարևանություն. Թուրքիան և Հարավային Կովկասը» վերնագրով գիրքը¸ գրքի խմբագիրը ինստիտուտի տնօրեն Ալեքսանդր Իսկանդարյանն է:

Գրքում զետեղված են թուրք¸ ադրբեջանցի¸ հայ¸ վրացի հեղինակների հոդվածներ: Թուրք հեղինակների հոդվածներում ցեղասպանությունը բառն առնված է չակերտների մեջ¸ բացի այդ¸ ինչպես այսօրվա ասուլիսում ասաց «Արարատ» կենտրոնի տնօրեն Արմեն Այվազյանը¸ գրքում առկա են բազմաթիվ ոչ հայանպաստ¸ անհաջող¸ ստի վրա հիմնված պնդումներ¸ որոնք կասկածի տակ են առնում Հայոց Ցեղասպանության փաստը: Կենտրոնի տնօրենի պնդմամբ¸ սա առաջին դեպքը չէ¸ երբ Ա. Իսկանդարյանը ոչ հայանպաստ դիրքերից է հանդես գալիս:

«Նա առաջին անգամ չէ¸ որ կեղծում է հայոց պատմությունը: Բազմաթիվ այլ դեպքեր կան»¸-կարծիք հայտնեց Ա. Այվազյանը:

Panorama.am-ը փորձեց մեկնաբանություն ստանալ ինստիտուտի տնօրեն Ալեքսանդր Իսկանդարյանից¸ սակայն ինստիտուտից պատասխանեցին¸ որ պարոն Իսկանդարյանը Հայաստանում չէ ու Երևան կվերադառնա սեպտեմբերի 26-ին:

Ինչևէ¸ հայցադիմումը հանձնվել է դատարան¸ առայժմ պարզ չէ ոչ նախագահող դատավորի անունը¸ ոչ էլ լսումների օրը:

Հայցվոր կողմը մի քանի պահանջներ է ներկայացրել¸ քանի որ ըստ նրանց «Հիմնադրամը թույլ է տվել թե ազգային¸ թե միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերի և սկզբունքների¸ ինչպես նաև նախադեպային և սովորութային իրավունքի մի շարք խախտումներ»¸ ինչպես նաև «Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը հերքող պնդումներն արատավորում են յուրաքանչյուր հայի պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը»:

Իրավաբանական մի կազմակերպության հետ կենտրոնը հաշվարկել է¸ որ այդպիսով պատճառվել է բարոյական վնաս` 20 մլն դրամի: «Սա օդից վերցված գումար չէ: Այն հաշվարկված է ութ չափորոշիչների հիման վրա»¸-հավաստեց GPartners իրավաբանական ընկերության գործընկեր Սարգիս Գրիգորյանը:

Սակայն հայցվոր կողմն այդքան գումար չի պահանջելու հիմնադրամից: Դատարանին ներկայացված պահանջներն են` պատասխանողին պարտավորեցնել հրապարակավ հերքել վերոնշյալ գրքում վիճարկվող տեղեկությունները,  մի քանի հեռուստաընկերությունների լրատվական գլխավոր թողարկումներում և մի քանի թերթերում¸ արգելել հետագայում Հայոց Ցեղասպանություն բառի չակերտավոր կիրառումը և պատասխանողի տիրապետման ներքո գտնվող նույն գրքի բոլոր օրինակների հետագա տարածումը¸ ինչպես նաև հասցրած բարոյական վնասի դիմաց հատուցել մեկ խորհրդանշական դրամ:
http://www.panorama.am/am/law/2009/09/23/ararat/

----------

Մեղապարտ (23.09.2009)

----------


## murmushka

«Եթե արյան ծարավ չեք, խաղաղ հեռացիր»,- Սերժ Սարգսյանի պատկերով եւ այս տողերով պաստառն այսօր ոստիկանների եւ «Միացում» նախաձեռնության անդամների միջեւ բախման պատճառ դարձավ:

Խոստման համաձայն' այսօր «Միացումը» Սերժ Սարգսյանի նստավայրի մոտ  մեկնարկեց իր բողոքի ակցիանների շարքը' ընդդեմ հայ-թուրքական երկկողմ արձանագրությունների:

Բազմաթիվ  կարգախոսների եւ պաստառների մեջ ոստիկաններին զայրացրեց Արցախյան պատերազմի առաջին զոհ Էդիկ Տոռոզյանի մոր' տիկին Փառանձեմի ձեռքի պաստառը' Սերժ Սարգսյանի լուսանկարով: Ընդամենը մի քանի վայրկյանների ընթացքում ոստիկանները հրմշտելով զոհված մոր ձեռքից խլեցին պաստառը եւ այն թաքցրեցին իրենց մեքենայի մեջ:

Զոհվածի մորը ոստիկաններից պաշտպանող Կոնգրեսի երիտասարդներն արժանացած անձամբ ՊՊԾ գնդի պետ  Ռոբերտ Մելքոնյանի վիրավորանքներին:

«Իմ որդին չի զոհվել ձեր նման դավաճանների համար, որ այսօր հանձնեք նրա արյան գնով ազատագրած մեր տարածքները: Ես անգրագետ ղեկավար չեմ ուզում:  Ձեր գործը դավաճաններին պաշտպանե՞լն է»,- լաց լինելով' ոստիկաններին ասում էր տիկին Փառանձեմը: 

Ոստիկաններն այսօր այդպես էլ թույլ չտվեցին «Միացման» անդամներին մոտենալ  Նախագահական նստավայրին: Բողոքի ակցիան տեղի ունեցավ Նախագահականի դիմացի մայթում, որտեղ մոտ 1 ժամ միացման անդամները վանկարկեցին. «Չարչիներ, հեռացեք: Հող հանձնողը դավաճան», ինչպես նաեւ երգեցին ազգային ազատագրական երգեր: Միացման վանկարկումներն ու երգը Սերժ Սարգսյանի նստավայրից որեւէ մեկի ուշադրությանը չարժանացան:

Սերժ Սարգսյանի նստավայրից արձագանքների բացակայությունն ու ոստիկանների պահվածքը մեկնաբանեց «Միացման» անդամ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը. «Նրանք շատ լավ գիտեն, որ եթե այստեղ նույնիսկ 5 հոգի լիներ, այն մարդիկ ենք հավաքվել, ովքեր իրենց թույլ չեն տալու որեւէ դավաճանության: Գաղափարական մի քանի մարդու միավորումն արդեն նրանց համար վտանգավոր է»:

Ի դեպ, «Միացումն» այսօր տարածում էր երեկ «Վեստիին» տված Սերժ Սարգսյանի հարցազրույցի այն հատվածը, որը հայկական հեռուստաընկերությունները եթեր չհեռարձակեցին: «Բոլորն հայտնի դարձավ կարգավորման ներկայիս փուլի, այսինքն' «Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների» հիմքում դրված տրամաբանությունը: Դա ԼՂ-ի վերջնական կարգավիճակը որոշող հանրաքվեի անցկացումն է, ձեր նշած  տարածքների վերադարձը Ադրբեջանին, որոնք եւ Ղարաբաղը, եւ մենք անվանում ենք «անվտանգության գոտի»,- ռուս լրագրողին հարցին պատասխանել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը:

«ՀՀ նախագահի աթոռը զավթած մարդը մեր ազատագրած տարածքները անվանում է «անվտանգության գոտի» եւ  պատրաստ է այն հանձնել Ադրբեջանին: Դավաճանությունն այլ կերպ չի լինում»,- «Ա1+»-ին  ասաց Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը:     

«Միացման» հաջորդ բողոքի ակցիան տեղի ունենալու սեպտեմբերի 25-ին, Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ' ժամը 15.00-ին:

----------

Chuk (25.09.2009), Marduk (29.09.2009), Mephistopheles (23.09.2009), Nadine (28.09.2009), Norton (23.09.2009), Rammer (24.09.2009), Tig (24.09.2009), Աբելյան (24.09.2009), Լեռնցի (28.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

*Անցիալը հիշել է պետք*

    Վարդան Այգեկցի
    ԱՅԾԵՐ (a.k.a. current Armenian leadership) ԵՎ ԳԱՅԼԵՐ (a.k.a. Turks and other ill-wishers)
    Հավաքվեցին այծերը միասին և պատգամ ուղարկեցին գայլերի ազգին ու ասան, թե ինչու մեր մեջ լինի անհաշտ խռովություն և ոչ թե խաղաղություն: Հավաքվեցին գայլերը և շատ ուրախացան, նամակով պատգամ ուղարկեցին այծերի ազգին, նաև անթիվ ընծաներ: Եվ գրեցին այծերին.
    «Լսեցինք ձեր բարի խորհուրդը և գոհ ենք աստծուց, որովհետև մեզ համար մեծ խնդություն է և խաղաղություն, նաև իմացնում ենք ձերդ իմաստության, որ հովիվն ու շներն են պատճառը և սկիզբ մեր խռովության և կռվի: Եվ եթե նրանց վերացնենք մեջտեղից, շուտով խաղաղություն կլինի»:
    Լսեցին այծերը, հաստատեցին և ասացին.
    — Իրավացի են գայլերը, որ մեզ սպանում են, որովհետև շները և հովիվը նրանց հալածում են մեզնից:
    եվ այծերը վտարեցին շներին ու հովվին և երդվեցին, որ հարյուր տարի մնան անխախտելի սիրով: Այծերը ցրվեցին լեռներն ու դաշտերը և սկսեցին ուրախ լինել, ցնծալ ու խաղալ, որովհետև արածում էին լավ արոտներում, ուտում էին համեղ խոտեր, խմում էին պաղ ջրեր, խնդում էին ու վազվզում, փառք տալով, որ հասան լավ ժամանակի:
    Գայլերը համբերեցին հարյուր օր, ապա հավաքվեցին դաս-դաս, ընկան այծերի վրա և կերան:
http://talinci.livejournal.com/25545.html

----------

Chilly (12.11.2009), Elmo (28.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

*Օբաման` քրդերի բարեկամ՚:* DTP կուսակցության առաջնորդ Ահմեդ Թյուրքը PKK-ROJ TV հեռուստաալիքին մեկնաբանություններ է արել Թուրքիայի Միլլի մեջլիսում ԱՄՆ նախագահի հետ իր հանդիպման մասին: Ինչպես գրում է ՙԶաման՚ թերթը, ըստ Թյուրքի, Օբաման ասել է, որ ինքը քրդերի բարեկամ է և կողմնակից դեմոկրատական քաղաքական հենքով քրդերի պայքարին: Թյուրքն ասել է, որ Միլլի մեջլիսի խոսնակի առանձնասենյակում իր հետ ծանոթանալիս Օբաման ուրախություն է արտահայտել ծանոթանալու ընդդիմության մեջ գտնվող և քաղաքական դաշտում գործող քրդական առաջնորդի հետ: ՙԵս տեսա, որ Օբաման տիրապետում է քրդական հարցին վերաբերող տեղեկատվությանը՚,- ասաց Թյուրքը: Օբամայի այն դիտողությանը, թե խնդիրը չպետք է ուժով  լուծվի, Թյուրքը պատասխանել է. ՙՄենք նույնպես դեմ ենք ուժային լուծման, սակայն արդեն տեսել ենք 17 հազար մահ՚: Ամերիկայի ձայնի քրդերեն հաղորդման ժամանակ Թյուրքը հաղորդել է. ՙՄեր թղթածրարում, որը հանձնեցինք Օբամային, մենք ընդգծեցինք, որ ուզում ենք լուծել այդ խնդիրը Թուրքիայի շրջանակում, բայց կարիք ունենք մեր ինքնության ճանաչման՚: Բանակցությունները ընթացան շատ ջերմ մթնոլորտում: Օբաման ասել է, որ ինքը քրդերի բարեկամն է և կողմնակից է քրդերի ազգային շահերի ազատ արտահայտմանը: Օբաման ընդգծել է, որ ինքը կողմնակից է քրդերի քաղաքական պայքարին: *(ՙԳոլոս Արմենիի՚, 09.04.2009թ., էջ 4)*

----------

Chilly (12.11.2009)

----------


## Vandak

Սիրելի ընկերներ, ես ունեմ մեկ հարց՝ ին՞չ կարծիքի էք արդյոք Հայ եւ Թուրք հանրությունը պատրաստ է ընդունելու այն փաստերը որոնք երկու կողմերի համար էլ ոչ դրական են։ 

Ըստ Թուրքերի մեծնամասնության 1915 թվականին իրադարձությունը ոչ թե ցեղասպանություն է, այլ նա, որ երկու ազգերի այդ թվում Քրդերը, կողմերի միջեւ բախումներ են տեղի ունեցել։ 

Հայերին աքսորել են նրա համար որ կարողանան «վիրավոր Օսմանյան կայսրությունը» պահպանելու։

Ես երկար տարիներ է բնակվում եմ Թուրքերի հետ, եւ ինձ համար մեծ կարեւորություն է կրում ի շահ ժողովուրդների մերձեցումը, որի համար փոքր ինչ դիվանագիտական եւ քաղաքական ջանքերի մեջեմ։ 

Հարգանքներով։

----------


## Ambrosine

Vandak ջան, հայ և թուրք հանրությունը պետք է պատրաստ լինի լսել ճշմարտությունը:

Թուրքերը, բնականաբար, հենց այդպես էլ պիտի մեկնաբանեն Ցեղասպանությունը: Ավելին, նրանք դա ներկայացնում են, որպես իրենց ներքին խնդիր: Աքսորել ե՞ն... սա շատ քիչ հանդիպող կամ էլ չհանդիպող տեսակետ է. նրանք ասում են, որ շինարարական աշխատանքների համար են տարել ու տեղահանում են կատարել:

Դու ինչ-որ կառույցի անդա՞մ ես, որ նրանց հետ շփումների մեջ ես, թե՞ ուղղակի էնտեղ բնակվում ես :Smile:

----------


## Vandak

Սիրելի Astgh շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար։

Իհարկե ճմշարտությունը բնականաբար մեկ օր ընդունվելու է աշխարհով մեկ հանրությունների կողմից։

Հակառակը այդ շինարարական աշխատանքների մասին ես չեի լսել։ 
Այօ 1940-ական թվականներին ես ներկայումս թիվը ճիշտ չեմ հիշում Թուրքիայում մի կանոնադրություն էր հանվել «ոչ մահմեդականներից հարկ» եւ այդ հարկը մուծելուն ենթակա չլինողներին հատկապես երկաթգծային աշխատանքերի համար աշխատացրել էին, դրանց մեջ հույներ եւ հրեաները։

Ես այստեղ Հայկական ինչ-որ մի հիմնադրության կողմից չեմ գտնվում։ 
Բնակվելու նպատակով ժամանելուց հետո տարիներ հետո այստեղի հասարակական կազմակերպությունների հետ աշխատանքեր եմ վարել։ Դրանք են «Ալեվի» անվանված կրոնական դավանանքի մարդիկ, որոնք նույնպես խնդիրներ են ապրում կառավարության հետ։

Ես ներկայումս այստեղ թարգմանչությամբ եմ զբաղված եւ հետաքրքրվում եմ քաղաքական ոլորտով։ Շփվում եմ բարձր աստիճանի պաշտոնյաների հետ։

----------


## Ambrosine

Ալևիների հետ էլ ես շփվու՞մ, ապրես :Smile:  Իսկ գիտե՞ս, որ նրանք հայեր են :Wink: 
Ակումբում շատ թեմաներ կան՝ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների, պատմության մասին: Միգուցե այս թեման էլ միացնեն այդ թեմաներից մեկին: Կարդա, շատ հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ կստանաս:

Հայերի Ցեղասպանությունը իրագործվեց առաջին աշխարհամարտի ժամանակ, դրանից հարմար պահ չէր կարող լինել: Ծրագրվեց Գերմանիայի կողմից. հեղինակը հրեա Պառվուսն էր: Գերմանիան աշխարհի վերաբաժանման համար սանձահարեց աշխարհամարտը, դրա պատճառը անգլոգերմանական մրցակցությունն էր, հակասությունները: Գերմանիան պետք է Բաղդադի երկաթուղին կառուցեր, ինչով իր դիրքերն էր ամրապնդում տարածաշրջանում՝ վնասելով Բրիտանական կայսրությանը... շատ չերկարացնեմ, աշխատանքի համար էլ ընտրվեցին հայերը, հույները... իսկ մնացածների կոտորածը պատճառաբանում էին որպես ապստամբների պատժում. չէ՞ որ հայերը օսմանյան տիրապետության տակ էին:

----------


## Vandak

Ես մասնակցում եմ ձեր կարծիքներին։ Բայց ոչ բոլոր Ալեվիներն են Հայ։

Քանզինս կան Քուրք եւ Թուրք Ալեվիներ որոնց ծագումները ամբողջովին պարզ են։ Իհարկե նրանց ընտանիքներում սպանված կամ էլ աքսորված Հայերի երեխաներ կան, որը ճշտումներ Թուրքիայի Պատմության Հիմության նախկին ղեկավարը։ Նա օգտագործել էր արտահայտություններ որ Քուրդ ալեվիների գրթեթ կեսը Հայ ծագումով են, որի հետեվանքով նրան հեռացրեցին պաշտոնից։

Իհարկե ձեր առաջարկով ես կընթերցեմ ֆորումը, հույսով եմ որ կգտնոմ ինձ հետաքրքրող թեմաներ եւ պատասխաններ։

Իսկ գիտես ինչն է անհասկանալի որ Թուրքիայում ժողովուրդի մեծնամասնությունը տեղյակ չէ նրա մասին, որ 1900 - 15 ընթացքում Օսմանյան բանակը ղեկավարել է Գերմանացի ծագում գեներալ։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես մասնակցում եմ ձեր կարծիքներին։ Բայց ոչ բոլոր Ալեվիներն են Հայ։
> 
> Քանզինս կան Քուրք եւ Թուրք Ալեվիներ որոնց ծագումները ամբողջովին պարզ են։ Իհարկե նրանց ընտանիքներում սպանված կամ էլ աքսորված Հայերի երեխաներ կան, որը ճշտումներ Թուրքիայի Պատմության Հիմության նախկին ղեկավարը։ Նա օգտագործել էր արտահայտություններ որ Քուրդ ալեվիների գրթեթ կեսը Հայ ծագումով են, որի հետեվանքով նրան հեռացրեցին պաշտոնից։
> 
> Իհարկե ձեր առաջարկով ես կընթերցեմ ֆորումը, հույսով եմ որ կգտնոմ ինձ հետաքրքրող թեմաներ եւ պատասխաններ։
> 
> Իսկ գիտես ինչն է անհասկանալի որ Թուրքիայում ժողովուրդի մեծնամասնությունը տեղյակ չէ նրա մասին, որ 1900 - 15 ընթացքում Օսմանյան բանակը ղեկավարել է Գերմանացի ծագում գեներալ։


Ես փնտրեցի, բայց շատ շուտ կարդացածս հոդվածը չգտա՝ պաշտոնից հեռացվողի մասին: Դա կարծեմ 2008-ին է եղել :Think:  Նա ոչ թե ընդամենը օգտագործել էր արտահայտություններ, այլ ամերիկյան արխիվից էր օգտվել. դրա համար էլ ես ասում եմ, որ ալևիները հայ են: 1937-ին թուրքերը նրանց հանդեպ էլ իրականացրին գենոցիդ, եթե հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, 30 հազարի կոտորեցին:

Թուրքերը շատ բաներից տեղյակ չեն, միայն կրթված հատվածն է քչից շատից հետաքրքրվում և իր համար իրական պատմությունը բացահայտում: Ես այդ ամենում համոզվեցի՝ Ֆեթհիյե Չեթինի <<Մեծ մայրս>> /Fethiye Cetin - Anneannem/ գիրքը կարդալով:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ես մասնակցում եմ ձեր կարծիքներին։ Բայց ոչ բոլոր Ալեվիներն են Հայ։
> 
> Քանզինս կան Քուրք եւ Թուրք Ալեվիներ որոնց ծագումները ամբողջովին պարզ են։ Իհարկե նրանց ընտանիքներում սպանված կամ էլ աքսորված Հայերի երեխաներ կան, որը ճշտումներ Թուրքիայի Պատմության Հիմության նախկին ղեկավարը։ Նա օգտագործել էր արտահայտություններ որ Քուրդ ալեվիների գրթեթ կեսը Հայ ծագումով են, որի հետեվանքով նրան հեռացրեցին պաշտոնից։
> 
> Իհարկե ձեր առաջարկով ես կընթերցեմ ֆորումը, հույսով եմ որ կգտնոմ ինձ հետաքրքրող թեմաներ եւ պատասխաններ։
> 
> Իսկ գիտես ինչն է անհասկանալի որ Թուրքիայում ժողովուրդի մեծնամասնությունը տեղյակ չէ նրա մասին, որ 1900 - 15 ընթացքում Օսմանյան բանակը ղեկավարել է Գերմանացի ծագում գեներալ։


Vandak, իսկ որտեղ ես դու հայերեն սովորել՞

----------

Mephistopheles (22.12.2009)

----------


## Vandak

> Ես փնտրեցի, բայց շատ շուտ կարդացածս հոդվածը չգտա՝ պաշտոնից հեռացվողի մասին: Դա կարծեմ 2008-ին է եղել Նա ոչ թե ընդամենը օգտագործել էր արտահայտություններ, այլ ամերիկյան արխիվից էր օգտվել. դրա համար էլ ես ասում եմ, որ ալևիները հայ են: 1937-ին թուրքերը նրանց հանդեպ էլ իրականացրին գենոցիդ, եթե հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, 30 հազարի կոտորեցին:
> 
> Թուրքերը շատ բաներից տեղյակ չեն, միայն կրթված հատվածն է քչից շատից հետաքրքրվում և իր համար իրական պատմությունը բացահայտում: Ես այդ ամենում համոզվեցի՝ Ֆեթհիյե Չեթինի <<Մեծ մայրս>> /Fethiye Cetin - Anneannem/ գիրքը կարդալով:



*Ճիշտ ես ասում Ֆեթհիե Չեթինը կարեւոր օրինակ է։*

----------


## Vandak

> Vandak, իսկ որտեղ ես դու հայերեն սովորել՞


*Ես ինքս Հայեմ եւ Վանաձորից, մաքուր լոռեցի*

----------


## Բիձա

> *Ես ինքս Հայեմ եւ Վանաձորից, մաքուր լոռեցի*


Մաքուր լոռեցի ջան, մոտ 20 սխալ ես արել 3 փոստի մեջ ու այդ սխալներից ոչ մեկն էլ հային սազական  չեն: 
Մի գուցե զրուցենք որպես հայ և մեղմ ասած "այլազգի" ՞:
 Այդ ժամանակ քննարկումն էլ  իմաստ կունենա:   :Ok:  ՞

----------


## Invisible man

Ժող, չմտածեք թե թուրքամետ եմ կամ ցեղասպանությունը կասկածի տակ եմ դնում, բայց հլը եկեք հարցին ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայենք: Էդ երիտթուրքերը ինչ արել են իրանց համար են արել, եթե չանեին ինձ թվում ա Թուրքիա պետություն գոյություն չէր ունենա:Հիմա էլ առանց հայերի, Պոնտոսի հույների, ասորիների թուրքերը լիքը  պրոբլեմներ ունեն քրդերի հետ: Կամ օրինակ նույն Տիգրան Մեծը  մի կես միլիոն հրեա ու այլ ազգերա տեղահանել ու սպանել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում թուրքերը պտի ճանաչեն, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ ճամաչման դեպքում տրվելիք փոխատուցումը հազարապատիկ փոքրա նրանից ինչ թուրքերը ձեռք են բերել( պետականությունը): :Think:

----------


## Vandak

> Մաքուր լոռեցի ջան, մոտ 20 սխալ ես արել 3 փոստի մեջ ու այդ սխալներից ոչ մեկն էլ հային սազական  չեն: 
> Մի գուցե զրուցենք որպես հայ և մեղմ ասած "այլազգի" ՞:
>  Այդ ժամանակ քննարկումն էլ  իմաստ կունենա:   ՞


*Սիրելի Բիձա թե ինչու է քո մոտ կասկած առաջացել թե ես Հայ չեմ, չեմ հասկանում։ Իմ գրած տեքստում տառասխալներ եմ թույլ տվել, դ՞ա է պատճառը։*

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Ես ինքս Հայեմ եւ Վանաձորից, մաքուր լոռեցի*


Լոռեցին ազգություն ա՞ :Think: 
Վանդակ ջան, տենց բաներ մի ասա էլի իմ մոտ, հոգեխանգարվում եմ :Wink: 

*Բիձա* ջան, սպորտ բաժին մտի. մի բառի մեջ 7 սխալ :Wink: 

*Invisible man*, ճիշտ ես ասում :Smile: , բայց Տիգրանը չկոտորեց, այլ բերեց, հայերի հետ բնակեցրեց: Դեռ Աբդուլ Համիդն էր Գենոցիդը ծրագրել, այդ պատճառով էլ 19-րդ դարի վերջերից սկսվեց հայերի ցեղասպանությունը, դա հո միայն 1915 թիվը չէ՞ր: Երիտթուրքերը ուղղակի ավելի ծայրահեղացրին՝ Պանօսմանիզմից հրաժարվելով և Պանթուրանիզմը ընդունելով: Ավելին՝ դա բարձրացրին պետական քաղաքականության մակարդակի:

Ժամանակ ունենամ, ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ:

----------

Բիձա (22.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Vandak

Ճիշտ ես Astgh լոռեցին ազգություն չի։

Ես ուղակի կյանքումս առաջին անգամ մեկի կողմից կասկածի առաջ մնացի ազգությանս վերաբերյալ, որը ինձ անհանգստություն պատճառեց։ 

Ես երկար տարիներ է ցավոք Հայաստանից դուրս եմ բնակվում եւ ի պատճառ դրա թերացել է Հայերենս։

Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ կատարել Էմփաթի հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում « Invisible man ներող կլինես եթե արտահայտությունս սխալ է»

----------


## Բիձա

> Ճիշտ ես Astgh լոռեցին ազգություն չի։
> 
> *Ես ուղակի կյանքումս առաջին անգամ մեկի կողմից կասկածի առաջ մնացի ազգությանս վերաբերյալ*, որը ինձ անհանգստություն պատճառեց։ 
> 
> Ես երկար տարիներ է ցավոք Հայաստանից դուրս եմ բնակվում եւ ի պատճառ դրա թերացել է Հայերենս։
> 
> Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ կատարել Էմփաթի հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում « Invisible man ներող կլինես եթե արտահայտությունս սխալ է»


Վանդակ ջան, կասկածներս փարատվեցին:  :Hands Up: 
Մանավանդ որ Empathy is a concept   ranging from feeling a concern for other people that creates a desire to help them, experiencing emotions that match another person’s emotions, knowing what the other person is thinking or feeling, to blurring the line between self and other:
Ես էլ եմ ուզում Էմպաթի կատարել: Արի իրար հետ կատարենք:  :Ok:

----------


## Vandak

Սիրելի Բիձա ջան քո մտադրությունը չգիտեմ թե ինչ եւ ոնց, բայց ամբողջովին այս ֆորում մուտք եմ գործել որպեսզի կարողանամ քիչ մտքերի քամի անեմ։ Բայց դու թե ինչու է իմ հանդեպ բացասական են մոտենում։ Ես ցանկություն չունեմ ապացույցելու ինչ-որ մեկին Հայ կամ այլ ազգ լինելս, ու ամբողջ կյանքումս այդպիսին մի ցանկության մեջ չեմ եղել։ Տարիներ է Թուրքերի հետ եմ ապրում նրանցից լսել եմ որ «Դու Հայես», դրական մոտեցումով կամ էլ բացասական, բայց դու տառասխալներս քեզ վերցնելով որպես հիմք փորցում ես «ցաձրացրած» լինես։ 

Այստեղ թեման իմ հարցից ուրիշ մի բնորույթ է սկսել կրել, թեման կարծես թե ես ու իմ ազգությունն է։

----------


## Բիձա

> Սիրելի Բիձա ջան քո մտադրությունը չգիտեմ թե ինչ եւ ոնց, բայց ամբողջովին այս ֆորում մուտք եմ գործել որպեսզի կարողանամ քիչ մտքերի քամի անեմ։ Բայց դու թե ինչու է իմ հանդեպ բացասական են մոտենում։ Ես ցանկություն չունեմ ապացույցելու ինչ-որ մեկին Հայ կամ այլ ազգ լինելս, ու ամբողջ կյանքումս այդպիսին մի ցանկության մեջ չեմ եղել։ Տարիներ է Թուրքերի հետ եմ ապրում նրանցից լսել եմ որ «Դու Հայես», դրական մոտեցումով կամ էլ բացասական, բայց դու տառասխալներս քեզ վերցնելով որպես հիմք փորցում ես «ցաձրացրած» լինես։ 
> 
> Այստեղ թեման իմ հարցից ուրիշ մի բնորույթ է սկսել կրել, թեման կարծես թե ես ու իմ ազգությունն է։


Vandak ջան գրել էի, որ կասկածներս փարատվել են: Էլ ինչի մասին է խոսքը՞

----------


## Invisible man

Ոնց որ կրքերը մի քիչ  թեժանում են :LOL: : Շատ հետաքրքիր ա ձեր երկխոսությանը հետևել:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա թեմային, շատ թուրքերի գիտեմ՝հիմնականում Կարսից, բոլորն էլ ընտիր տղերք են, բայց դե կան նաև այլ տիպիները, որոնք հարում են Գորշ գայլերին կամ այլ ազգայնական խմբերի: Կարծում եմ առանց նախապայմանների մոտեցումը այնուամենայնիվ ճիշտ ա, մնացած հարցերը ժամանակը կլուծի: :Think:

----------


## Rammer

*Վանդակ* Կարելի է արդյոք ասել, որ հարցի էությունը կայանում է հետևյալում. կարող է արդյոք հայ հասարակությունը ընդունել որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել, այլ եղել, չգիտեմ, ասենք զանգվածային տեղահանություններ, իսկ թուրք հասարակությունը կարող է արդյոք ընդունել, որ եղել է ցեղասպանություն...Քո գրած հարցը կխնդրեմ քիչըմ մանրամասնես :

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: «Հարց հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների վերաբերյալ» վերնագրով թեման միացվել է արդեն գոյություն ունեցող «հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները» թեմային:*

----------


## Vandak

Սիրելի Բիձա շատ լավ է որ կասկածներտ վերացել է ազգությանս վերաբերյալ։


Սիրելի Invisible man շատ լավ է որ միանում ես մեր թեմային շնորհակալ եմ քո կարծիքների համար։ Եթե խոսքը ինչ-որ մի ազգության մասին է ապա կա այն էությունը որ մի ազգություն չի բաղկանում մեկ մարդուց, նրանց մեջ են լավերն ու վատերը, ազգայնական եւ այլն։

Ես հարաբերություններ  եմ վարում  եւ Թուրքերի եւ Քրդերի հետ։ Ձախակողմյա Քրդերը եւ Թուրքերի չունեն ինչ-որ խնդիր Հայերի հետ, Իսկ իհարկե Աջակողմյաները չեն կարողանում ըմբռնել այն հասկացողությունը որ կարող է լինել Հայաստանի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ եւ անսահման հարեվանություն։

Սիրելի Rammer ես ծանոթ եմ այն մարդկանց հետ որոնք ընդունում են հայոց եղերնը, բայց իրականում ընդունում են այն, որ դա Օսմանյան կայսրության կողմից չի կատարվել, Հայերին աքսորելուց քրդական ավազակախմբերի կողմից են կոտորվել Հայերը, որի համար անգամ կոտորվել են Օսմանյան բանակի ծառայողները։ Իհարկե գյուղավայրերում կոտորվածներ են եղել Հայերի հանդեպ, այդ գյուղում բնակվող այլազգերի կողմից։ Բայց առաջ են բերում այն որ Հայ «ավազակախմբերը» նույնպես ճարդ են կատարել այդ վայրերում բնակվող Թուրքերի հանդեպ։ Ես չգիտեմ որքանով ճիշտ կամ սխալ, բայց փաստ է որ մահացել են նաեւ Թուրքեր, քանակը քիչ կամ շատ։
Ես ուղակի որպես սովորական մի քաղաքացի եւ հանրության մի մաս, ցանկանում եմ որպեսզի ընդունվեն իրական փաստերը եւ կողմերը մեկը մյուսի ցավերը հասկանալով եւ հարգանք ցուցադրելով, տեղի ունենա մերձեցում։
Ես հարցին մոտենում եմ միայն մարդկային առումից եւ դրա համար փորցում եմ անձնապես կատարել այն որը  իմ ազգության եւ Թուրքերի համատեղ շահերին կլինի։ Եւ այն հասկացողության մեջեմ որ 100 տարի առաջվա Թուրքերը եւ Հայերը նունը չեն եւ աշխարհը նույնպես։

----------


## Rammer

> Սիրելի Rammer ես ծանոթ եմ այն մարդկանց հետ որոնք ընդունում են հայոց եղերն, բայց իրականում ընդունում են այն, որ դա Օսմանյան կայսրության կողմից չի կատարվել, Հայերին աքսորելուց քրդական ավազակախմբերի կողմից են կոտորվել Հայերը, որի համար անգամ կոտորվել են Օսմանյան բանակի ծառայողները։ Իհարկե գյուղավայրերում կոտորվածներ են եղել Հայերի հանդեպ, այդ գյուղում բնակվող այլազգերի կողմից։ Բայց առաջ են բերում այն որ Հայ «ավազակախմբերը» նույնպես ճարդ են կատարել այդ վայրերում բնակվող Թուրքերի հանդեպ։ Ես չգիտեմ որքանով ճիշտ կամ սխալ, բայց փաստ է որ մահացել են նաեւ Թուրքեր, քանակը քիչ կամ շատ։
> Ես ուղակի որպես սովորական մի քաղաքացի եւ հանրության մի մաս, ցանկանում եմ որպեսզի ընդունվեն իրական փաստերը եւ կողմերը մեկը մյուսի ցավերը հասկանալով եւ հարգանք ցուցադրելով, տեղի ունենա մերձեցում։
> Ես հարցին մոտենում եմ միայն մարդկային առումից եւ դրա համար փորցում եմ անձնապես կատարել այն որը իմ ազգության եւ Թուրքերի համատեղ շահերին կլինի։ Եւ այն հասկացողության մեջեմ որ 100 տարի առաջվա Թուրքերը եւ Հայերը նունը չեն եւ աշխարհը նույնպես։
> Vandak-ը հիմա ֆորումում է Ավելացնել Vandak-ի հեղինակությունը Տեղեկացնել վատ գրառման մասին


Իսկ քո անձնական տեսակետը որն է` եղել է ցեղասպաոնություն թե ոչ?

----------


## davidus

> Եւ այն հասկացողության մեջեմ որ *100 տարի առաջվա Թուրքերը եւ Հայերը նունը չեն եւ աշխարհը նույնպես։*


Վարդան Պետրոսյան (c)

- Գյա, թուրքի ուրիշը վարն ի?

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Վարդան Պետրոսյան (c)
> 
> - Գյա, թուրքի ուրիշը վարն ի?


Դավ ջան ըստ էության էական չի հինն են նոր են: Մեր հարևան երկիրն ա ու պետք ա հարաբերությունները կարգավորել`առանց նախապայմանի :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան ըստ էության էական չի հինն են նոր են: Մեր հարևան երկիրն ա ու պետք ա հարաբերությունները կարգավորել`առանց նախապայմանի


միանշանակ, բայց դե ասել Վարդանի, թուրքին հին ու նոր չկա.... շան հետ ընկերություն արա, փայտը ձեռքիցդ մի քից.....  մնաց գտնենք էտ փայտը  :Think:

----------

Rammer (23.12.2009), Բիձա (23.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Վանդակ ջան հիմա դու ինչ ես կոնկրետ առաջարկում?

----------


## Vandak

Սիրելի Rammer ես չունեմ ինչ-որ առաջակ։

Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ իմանալ թե ինչ կարծիքի են ֆորումի մասնակիցները։ Սխալ չհասկացվի ուղակի, ունեմ լիքը պարապ ժամանակ որի կեսը օգտագործում եմ անձնական կյանքիս, մնացածը զրուցելու։

Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ իմանալ թե արձանագրություններից հետո ինչ են մտածում Հայ եւ Թուրք ժողովուրդը։ Նույն թեմայով Թուրքական ֆորումներում խոսում եմ Թուրքերի հետ եւ նրանց կարծիքներն եմ ցանկանում իմանալ։

Ցավոք այնտեղ էլ ի շահ Հայերի խոսելուց խնդիրների առեւ եմ կանգնում եւ անգամ փակվում են թեմաներս։

----------


## Rammer

> Սիրելի Rammer ես չունեմ ինչ-որ առաջակ։
> 
> Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ իմանալ թե ինչ կարծիքի են ֆորումի մասնակիցները։ Սխալ չհասկացվի ուղակի, ունեմ լիքը պարապ ժամանակ որի կեսը օգտագործում եմ անձնական կյանքիս, մնացածը զրուցելու։
> 
> Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ իմանալ թե արձանագրություններից հետո ինչ են մտածում Հայ եւ Թուրք ժողովուրդը։ Նույն թեմայով Թուրքական ֆորումներում խոսում եմ Թուրքերի հետ եւ նրանց կարծիքներն եմ ցանկանում իմանալ։
> 
> Ցավոք այնտեղ էլ ի շահ Հայերի խոսելուց խնդիրների առեւ եմ կանգնում եւ անգամ փակվում են թեմաներս։


Հիմա ասում եք արձանագրությունները կվավերացնեն առանց Ղարաբաղի խնդրում առաջընթացի?

----------


## Vandak

Թուրքիայի իշխանությունը վախենում է իր հանրությունից, դրա համար էլ միշտ առաջ է բերում Ղարաբաղյան իրավիճակը։ 

Թուրքիան իրավունք չունի ինչ-որ Ղարաբաղյան նախապայման դնել Հայաստանի առջեւ, քանի որ արձանագրություններում այդպիսին մի բան չկա։ 

Թուրքիան ստիպված կլինի արձանագրությունները վավերացնելու, որովհետեվ գիտի մոտիկանում է Ապրիլ ամիսը։

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Սիրելի Rammer ես չունեմ ինչ-որ առաջակ։
> 
> Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ իմանալ թե ինչ կարծիքի են ֆորումի մասնակիցները։ Սխալ չհասկացվի ուղակի, ունեմ լիքը պարապ ժամանակ որի կեսը օգտագործում եմ անձնական կյանքիս, մնացածը զրուցելու։
> 
> Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ իմանալ թե արձանագրություններից հետո ինչ են մտածում Հայ եւ Թուրք ժողովուրդը։ Նույն թեմայով Թուրքական ֆորումներում խոսում եմ Թուրքերի հետ եւ նրանց կարծիքներն եմ ցանկանում իմանալ։
> 
> Ցավոք այնտեղ էլ ի շահ Հայերի խոսելուց խնդիրների առեւ եմ կանգնում եւ անգամ փակվում են թեմաներս։


Եղբայր, արձանագրությունները երբեք չեն կարող ոչ ֆորումի, ոչ էլ ֆորումից դուրս հայ հասարակության կարծիքի վրա ազդել: Հայերը թերևս միակն են, ովքեր զգացել են թուրքին իրենց կաշվի վրա ու դեռ ահագին ստանալիք ունենք թուրքերից: Ընենց որ ոչ ցեղասպանություն բառի գոյությունը, ոչ Օբամա Մոբամաների խաբսերը, ոչ էլ ոչ մի բան, չի կարող հային մոռացության մատնել կատարվածը, ու հայի համար ամեն բան պարզ ա:

----------


## Vandak

> Եղբայր, արձանագրությունները երբեք չեն կարող ոչ ֆորումի, ոչ էլ ֆորումից դուրս հայ հասարակության կարծիքի վրա ազդել: Հայերը թերևս միակն են, ովքեր զգացել են թուրքին իրենց կաշվի վրա ու դեռ ահագին ստանալիք ունենք թուրքերից: Ընենց որ ոչ ցեղասպանություն բառի գոյությունը, ոչ Օբամա Մոբամաների խաբսերը, ոչ էլ ոչ մի բան, չի կարող հային մոռացության մատնել կատարվածը, ու հայի համար ամեն բան պարզ ա:


Իսկ իմ Եղբայր, մեկ օր Հայերն ու Թուրքերը պետք է՞ ունենան լավ հարաբերություններ, եւ դա ինչպիսին մի դրությունում կիրականանա։

----------


## Rammer

> Թուրքիան ստիպված կլինի արձանագրությունները վավերացնելու, որովհետեվ գիտի մոտիկանում է Ապրիլ ամիսը։


Կամ էլ Հայաստանը մինչև ապրիլ ստիպված կլինեն զիջումների գնալ Ղարաբաղի հարցում, դրանից հետո թուրքարեը կայֆով կվավերացնեն...

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ իմ Եղբայր, մեկ օր Հայերն ու Թուրքերը պետք է՞ ունենան լավ հարաբերություններ, եւ դա ինչպիսին մի դրությունում կիրականանա։


Երբ որ թուրքերը ընդունեն ցեղասպանությունը, էն ժամանակ էլ կարելի ա քննարկել թե դա ինչպիսին մի դրությունում կիրականանա:  :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իսկ իմ Եղբայր, մեկ օր Հայերն ու Թուրքերը պետք է՞ ունենան լավ հարաբերություններ, եւ դա ինչպիսին մի դրությունում կիրականանա։


Խելքս չի կտրում, թե մի օր հայերն ու թուրքերը լավ հարաբերություններ ունենան, ու եթե տենց օր լինելու ա, ապա դա շատ հեռու է:

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Vandak

> Երբ որ թուրքերը ընդունեն ցեղասպանությունը, էն ժամանակ էլ կարելի ա քննարկել թե դա ինչպիսին մի դրությունում կիրականանա:


Ես ըստ իմ ապրածների չամ կարողանում համընկնել նրան որ թուրքերը կընդունեն ցեղասպանությունը։

Իսկ եթե չընդունեն այսպես էլ շարունակվելու է «փակ դուռ» հարեվանությունը

----------


## Rammer

> Խելքս չի կտրում, թե մի օր հայերն ու թուրքերը լավ հարաբերություններ ունենան, ու եթե տենց օր լինելու ա, ապա դա շատ հեռու է:


Հիմա էլ շատ հայեր ու շատ թուրքեր շատ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ են...

----------

Vandak (23.12.2009), Արիացի (23.12.2009), Լեռնցի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես ըստ իմ ապրածների չամ կարողանում համընկնել նրան որ թուրքերը կընդունեն ցեղասպանությունը։
> 
> Իսկ եթե չընդունեն այսպես էլ շարունակվելու է «փակ դուռ» հարեվանությունը


Հա շարուանկվելու ա: Կամ մենք ենք իրանց փրթելու, կամ իրանք մեզ, կամ էլ ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու են ու հաշտվեն իրողության հետ:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հիմա էլ շատ հայեր ու շատ թուրքեր շատ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ են...


Հա գիտեմ, դա բնական է... բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, երկու դեպք է հնարավոր, երբ հայերի մոտ լիովին բացակայի ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն , կամ էլ թուրքերը հատուցեն իրենց կատարածների համար:
Դե ինչքան հասկանում եմ, թուրքերը  էդ ուղությամբ դեռչեն մտածում:

----------

Vandak (23.12.2009)

----------


## Vandak

Դե լավ, ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ փոխանցել իմ կարծիքը, որը ինձ համար մարդկային առումից կարեւորություն է կրում։ 

Ըստ իմ ցանկության թող ամեն ինչ լինի ի շահ միայն հասարակ ժողովուրդի։

Ներող եղեք գիշեր գիշեր կարող է քիչ գլուխցավանք պատճառեցի, բարի գիշեր բոլորին եւ շնորհակալություն։

----------

davidus (23.12.2009), Լեռնցի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Դե լավ, ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ փոխանցել իմ կարծիքը, որը ինձ համար մարդկային առումից կարեւորություն է կրում։ 
> 
> Ըստ իմ ցանկության թող ամեն ինչ լինի ի շահ միայն հասարակ ժողովուրդի։


Դասակարգային պայքարի փայլուն նմուշ :Hands Up: 

Իսկ ըստ իմ ցանկության՝ *թող ամեն ինչ լինի ի շահ միայն ՀԱՅ ժողովրդի։*

----------

davidus (23.12.2009), Լեռնցի (23.12.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ ըստ իմ ցանկության՝ թող ամեն ինչ լինի ի շահ միայն *ՀԱՅ ժողովրդի*։


ցեղիս համար  :Love:   :Love:   :Jpit:

----------

Լեռնցի (23.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Վանդակ

Հայերն ու թուրքերը մի օր կունենան այնպիսի լավ հարաբերություններ ինչպիսին ունեն հիմա հայերը ու խեթերը, հայերը ու հռոմեացիները, հայերը ու բյուզանդացիները։

Այնպես որ հանգիստ եղիր․․․ ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու   :LOL:

----------

Vandak (23.12.2009)

----------


## Vandak

> Վանդակ
> 
> Հայերն ու թուրքերը մի օր կունենան այնպիսի լավ հարաբերություններ ինչպիսին ունեն հիմա հայերը ու խեթերը, հայերը ու հռոմեացիները, հայերը ու բյուզանդացիները։
> 
> Այնպես որ հանգիստ եղիր․․․ ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու


Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, ինչպես ժամանակին պարսիկների հետ ունեինք թշնամական հաբերություններ ներկայումս երկու մտերիմ հարեվաններ ենք «Ռազմավարական մտերիմներ» այդքանն էլ  է բավական։
Հույների հետ բարեկամենք,

Ճիշտն ասած որ նայենք մեր ամենամեծ թշնամիները Ռուսներն են որոնք միշտ ցրել են մեզ տարբեր վայրեր որ չմեծանա մեր ազգությունը։

----------


## Արիացի

> Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, ինչպես ժամանակին պարսիկների հետ ունեինք թշնամական հաբերություններ ներկայումս երկու մտերիմ հարեվաններ ենք «Ռազմավարական մտերիմներ» այդքանն էլ  է բավական։
> Հույների հետ բարեկամենք,
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած որ նայենք մեր ամենամեծ թշնամիները Ռուսներն են որոնք միշտ ցրել են մեզ տարբեր վայրեր որ չմեծանա մեր ազգությունը։


պարսիկները, հույները ու ռուսները, ի տարբերություն թուրքերի, ցեղասպանություն չեն արել մեր նկատմամբ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> պարսիկները, հույները ու ռուսները, ի տարբերություն թուրքերի, ցեղասպանություն չեն արել մեր նկատմամբ:


Արել են :Smile: 
Գենոցիդի մասին 48 թվի բանաձևը, որ մի անգամ էլ ուշադիր կարդաք, կտեսնեք :Wink: 

Ուղղակի թուրքերինը մեծ մասշաբներով է եղել, դա է տարբերությունը, իսկ Իրանի շահն էլ ներողություն է խնդրել հայերից հենց Երևանում: Ռուսներինն էլ դե մերոնք կվախենան որակավորել որպես գենոցիդ:

----------

Norton (24.12.2009), Շինարար (23.01.2010)

----------


## Vandak

մենք միշ խուսափել ենք ռուսներից պահանջել որ մեզ մեր ոտքերի վրա թողնի, որովհետեվ միշտ մեզ համար ստեղծվել է արեստական թշնամի ու ի շնորհիվ օգտագործել իր շահերին

----------

Rammer (24.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Որոշ գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը թեմա:*

----------


## Marduk

> Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, ինչպես ժամանակին պարսիկների հետ ունեինք թշնամական հաբերություններ ներկայումս երկու մտերիմ հարեվաններ ենք «Ռազմավարական մտերիմներ» այդքանն էլ է բավական։
> Հույների հետ բարեկամենք,



Վանդակ
Ես կխնդրեի իմ բերած օրինակները չաղավաղել
Ես հատուկ էի նշել խեթեր, հռոմեացիներ ու բյուզանդացիներ:
Իսկ պարսիկները ու հույները կապ չունեին, նախ հայերը հույների հետ չեն պատերազմել երբեք էլ չեմ ասում ցեղասպանության փորձեր, իսկ բյուզանդացիները դա հունական պետություն չի եղել:

 Այնպես որ նայիր այսօրվա հայ-խեթական հարաբերությունները ու պատկերացրու վաղվա հայ-թուրքականը:  :LOL:

----------


## Vandak

> Վանդակ
> Ես կխնդրեի իմ բերած օրինակները չաղավաղել
> Ես հատուկ էի նշել խեթեր, հռոմեացիներ ու բյուզանդացիներ:
> Իսկ պարսիկները ու հույները կապ չունեին, նախ հայերը հույների հետ չեն պատերազմել երբեք էլ չեմ ասում ցեղասպանության փորձեր, իսկ բյուզանդացիները դա հունական պետություն չի եղել:
> 
>  Այնպես որ նայիր այսօրվա հայ-խեթական հարաբերությունները ու պատկերացրու վաղվա հայ-թուրքականը:


Ես ի նկատի ունեի բյուզանտացիների եւ հայերի միջեւ տեղի ունեցածները։

Ես չեմ փորցի աղավաղել քո գիրառածը, քանի որ անհարգելից չեմ մոտենա, բայց հույները շարունակությունն են բյուզանտիայի։

Ես հեռանկարում փորցում եմ տեսնել հայերի-թուրքերի համերաշխ բարեկամությունը, կարող է աչքերս փակ բարետես եմ կամ էլ ուղակի երազող։

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես հեռանկարում փորցում եմ տեսնել հայերի-թուրքերի համերաշխ բարեկամությունը, կարող է աչքերս փակ բարետես եմ կամ էլ ուղակի երազող։


Vandak, իսկ դու հեռանկարում չես փորձում տեսնել Թուրքիայի կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը? Առանց սրա համերաշխ բարեկամությունը պարզապես հնարավոր չի: :Wink:

----------


## Vandak

> Vandak, իսկ դու հեռանկարում չես փորձում տեսնել Թուրքիայի կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը? Առանց սրա համերաշխ բարեկամությունը պարզապես հնարավոր չի:


Իհարկե ցանկությունս Թուրքիայի իշխանության կողմից պաշտոնապես ճանաչումն է։

Բայց ես ինչքան էլ բարետես լինեմ չեմ կարծում որ մեկ օրը Թուրքիան կճանաչի այդ, կամ էլ Հայերը հետ կկանգնեն իրողությունից։

----------


## Արիացի

> Իհարկե ցանկությունս Թուրքիայի իշխանության կողմից պաշտոնապես ճանաչումն է։
> 
> Բայց ես ինչքան էլ բարետես լինեմ չեմ կարծում որ մեկ օրը Թուրքիան կճանաչի այդ, կամ էլ Հայերը հետ կկանգնեն իրողությունից։


Բա էդ դեպքում էլ ինչ բարեկամությունից ես խոսում?  :Think:

----------


## Vandak

> Բա էդ դեպքում էլ ինչ բարեկամությունից ես խոսում?


Կարող է մեկ այլ ճանապարհ կարողանանք գտնել։

----------


## Արիացի

> Կարող է մեկ այլ ճանապարհ կարողանանք գտնել։


Առաջարկիր այլ ճանապարհ: Մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ լսում եմ:

----------


## Vandak

> Առաջարկիր այլ ճանապարհ: Մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ լսում եմ:


Կարծեմ դեռ քաղաքականները չեն կարողացել գտնել ինչ-որ այլ ճանապարհ։ Չեմ կարծում որ ես կկարողանամ առողջ առաջարկ կատարել, բայց ես կցանկանաի որ ունենաինք ավելի շատ շփումներ մշակույթային եւ սոցիալական առումից, որը կզարգացներ հարաբերությունները ու կկարողանաինք գտնել այլ ճանապարհներ

----------


## Արիացի

> Կարծեմ դեռ քաղաքականները չեն կարողացել գտնել ինչ-որ այլ ճանապարհ։ Չեմ կարծում որ ես կկարողանամ առողջ առաջարկ կատարել, բայց ես կցանկանաի որ ունենաինք ավելի շատ շփումներ մշակույթային եւ սոցիալական առումից, որը կզարգացներ հարաբերությունները ու կկարողանաինք գտնել այլ ճանապարհներ


Ուրեմն եթե չունես առաջարկ, մի փորձիր հեքիաթ պատմել հայ և թուրք եղբայր ժողովուրդների մասին, որոնք քաղաքական նեղ շահերի պատճառով թշնամի են դարձել: :Wink:

----------

Պանդուխտ (24.12.2009)

----------


## Vandak

> Ուրեմն եթե չունես առաջարկ, մի փորձիր հեքիաթ պատմել հայ և թուրք եղբայր ժողովուրդների մասին, որոնք քաղաքական նեղ շահերի պատճառով թշնամի են դարձել:



Ինչ է՞ սուտ է որ քաղաքական պատճառներով են դարձել թշնամի

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինչ է՞ սուտ է որ քաղաքական պատճառներով են դարձել թշնամի


Իհարկե սուտ չի: Լրիվ պատճառները քաղաքական էին: Ավելին՝ ռուսաստանի քաղաքական շահերի պատճառով ենք թշնամացել մեր եղբայր թուրքերի հետ, իրանց ցավը տանեմ: Ու էդ էլ քիչ էր, վերջում էլ Ղարաբաղը սարքին էդ ռուսները ու մեզ կռվացրին մեր վերջին եղբայրների, ադրբեջանցիների հետ, իրանց ցավն էլ տեղ տանեմ: Արդյունքում թուրքերն ու ադրբեջանցիք մնացին եղբայրներ, իսկ մենք մեր երկու մեծագույն ու վեհագույն եղբայրներին կորցրինք: Ու էդ ամենը լրիվ ռուսաստանի պատճառով:  :Sad:

----------

Բիձա (24.12.2009), Շինարար (23.01.2010)

----------


## Vandak

> Իհարկե սուտ չի: Լրիվ պատճառները քաղաքական էին: Ավելին՝ ռուսաստանի քաղաքական շահերի պատճառով ենք թշնամացել մեր եղբայր թուրքերի հետ, իրանց ցավը տանեմ: Ու էդ էլ քիչ էր, վերջում էլ Ղարաբաղը սարքին էդ ռուսները ու մեզ կռվացրին մեր վերջին եղբայրների, ադրբեջանցիների հետ, իրանց ցավն էլ տեղ տանեմ: Արդյունքում թուրքերն ու ադրբեջանցիք մնացին եղբայրներ, իսկ մենք մեր երկու մեծագույն ու վեհագույն եղբայրներին կորցրինք: Ու էդ ամենը լրիվ ռուսաստանի պատճառով:


Ես չեմ գտնում պատճառ որ գիրառածներս ձեռարնելու են։

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես չեմ գտնում պատճառ որ գիրառածներս ձեռարնելու են։


Իսկ իմ գիրառածների մեջ ձեռարնելու պահ չկա: Լրիվ անկեղծ էր: Ամեն օր պարկում եմ քնելու ու մտածում, թե ոնց վերականգնեմ մեր եղբայրների՝ թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների հետ մեր խաթարված եղբայրությունը:
Մի հատ թեմայից դուրս հարց տամ էլի, վանդակ ջան: Քանի՞ տարեկան ես:

----------

Շինարար (23.01.2010)

----------


## Vandak

> Իսկ իմ գիրառածների մեջ ձեռարնելու պահ չկա: Լրիվ անկեղծ էր: Ամեն օր պարկում եմ քնելու ու մտածում, թե ոնց վերականգնեմ մեր եղբայրների՝ թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների հետ մեր խաթարված եղբայրությունը:
> Մի հատ թեմայից դուրս հարց տամ էլի, վանդակ ջան: Քանի՞ տարեկան ես:


Հույսով եմ այդպես է։

26 տարեկան եմ

----------


## Marduk

> Ես չեմ փորցի աղավաղել քո գիրառածը, քանի որ անհարգելից չեմ մոտենա, բայց հույները շարունակությունն են բյուզանտիայի։
> 
> Ես հեռանկարում փորցում եմ տեսնել հայերի-թուրքերի համերաշխ բարեկամությունը, կարող է աչքերս փակ բարետես եմ կամ էլ ուղակի երազող։


Հույները նույնքան Բյուզանդիայի շարունակող են ինչքան հայերը ու վրացիները։ Բյուզանդիան արևելահռոմեական կայսրությունն էր, բնակիչները տարբեր ազգեր էին բայց բոլորը կոչվում էին ռոմեյ։ Բյուզանդիայի կայսրերի մի ահագին մաս եղել են հայ ծագումով բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում ու չխանգարեց Բյուզանդիային հակահայկական քաղաքականություն վարելու մեջ ինչի պատճառով վերացավ, որպես պետություն իսկ մնացած ազգերն էլ մնացին որպես ազգեր։ Եվ Բյուզանդիան ՉՈՒՆԻ քաղաքական ժառանգորդ։ Սա է փաստը։ Եվ չկան այսօր հայ-բյուզանդական հարաբերություններ ու չկան հայ-խեթական հարաբերություններ տվյալ կայսրությունների չգոյության պատճառով։

 Հիմա նույն բանը սպասվում է Թուրքիային եթե իհարկե թուրքական վերնախավը չգիտակցի իր բոլոր կատարած սխալները նախկինում և այժմ։

  Եթե չգիտակցի ապա կմնա պատմության արխիվներում ինչպես մինչ այժմ եղել է տվյալ տարածքի բազմաթիվ կայսրությունների հետ։

  Դե իսկ դրանից հետո ինչպիսին կլինեն հայ-ալեվիական, հայ-զազայական, հայ-քրդական, հայ-համշենական ու հայ-անատոլիական հարաբերությունները էդ արդեն կտեսնենք, կարծում եմ լավ կլինի, կապրենք երջանիկ ու խաղաղ քանի որ չի լինի ֆաշիստական պետությունը որը այդ ժողովուրդներին ստիպում է ատել բոլորին ու զմիմիանս։

----------

Պանդուխտ (25.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իհարկե ցանկությունս Թուրքիայի իշխանության կողմից պաշտոնապես ճանաչումն է։
> 
> Բայց ես ինչքան էլ բարետես լինեմ չեմ կարծում որ մեկ օրը Թուրքիան կճանաչի այդ, կամ էլ Հայերը հետ կկանգնեն իրողությունից։


Վանդակ ջան, հայերը <<իրողությունից>> հետ կանգնել չեն կարող, որովհետև դա հանցագործություն ա, ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք մոռանալ, կամ էլ փակել այդ հարցը: Այլ բան, եթե ընդունենք, որ արտաքին քաղաքական կոնցեպցիայում գլխավոր տեղում դա չլինի: Իսկ Թուրքիայի ճանաչելը, ինչքան էլ բարետես լինես կամ չլինես, արդեն եղել է :Wink:  Մնում է մերոնք մի քիչ տեղներից շարժվեն ու ընդամենը փաստերը դնեն սեղանին, որ քեմալականների կառուցած Թուրքիան Օսմանյան կայսրության իրավահաջորդն է:

Իսկ ազգերը պիտի համերաշխ ապրեն. երբ տունդ հրդեհ է ընկնում, առաջինը հարևանդ է գալիս օգնության. մինչև հարազատդ Չարբախից հասնի, դու էլ մոխիր կդառնաս:

----------


## Բիձա

> Վանդակ ջան, հայերը <<իրողությունից>> հետ կանգնել չեն կարող, որովհետև դա հանցագործություն ա, ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք մոռանալ, կամ էլ փակել այդ հարցը: Այլ բան, եթե ընդունենք, որ արտաքին քաղաքական կոնցեպցիայում գլխավոր տեղում դա չլինի: Իսկ Թուրքիայի ճանաչելը, ինչքան էլ բարետես լինես կամ չլինես, արդեն եղել է Մնում է մերոնք մի քիչ տեղներից շարժվեն ու ընդամենը փաստերը դնեն սեղանին, որ քեմալականների կառուցած Թուրքիան Օսմանյան կայսրության իրավահաջորդն է:
> 
> Իսկ ազգերը պիտի համերաշխ ապրեն. երբ տունդ հրդեհ է ընկնում, առաջինը հարևանդ է գալիս օգնության. մինչև հարազատդ Չարբախից հասնի, դու էլ մոխիր կդառնաս:


Էդ քո հարազատներն են Չարբախցի, յագա ջան:  :Tongue:  ինչ գիտես, թե մնացածս  որտեղից ենք գալու՞: :Shok:  Ես օրինակ վաաբշե չեմ հասցնի գամ:  :Sad:   Ըտեղի, կամ կողքի երկրների  բարետեսները կգան:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Marine-24

Ժողովրդին  չի  խանգարի,  դու  ասա  իշխանություններին  չխանգարի:

----------


## Rammer

ԱՊԱՐԴՅՈՒՆ ՄՍԽՎՈՂ ԷՆԵՐԳԻԱ

Տեսակետ կա, որ երբ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության կարգավորման գործընթացը համարվում է դրսից պարտադրված, աշխարհաքաղաքական նախագիծ, որին Հայաստանի իշխանությունը պարզապես ենթարկվում է, դրանով Հայաստանի իշխանության վրայից զգալիորեն հանվում է այդ ոչ հայանպաստ կամ ոչ հայաստանանպաստ գործընթացի պատասխանատվությունը: Դա իհարկե այդպես չէ: Եթե Հայաստանի իշխանությունն ընդամենը գործում է աշխարհաքաղաքական կենտրոնների թելադրանքով, դա ամենեւին չի նվազեցնում այդ իշխանության պատասխանատվությունը: Որեւէ երկրի իշխանություն չի կարող արդարանալ, թե իրեն միջազգային հանրությունն է այս կամ այն քայլը պարտադրել: Իշխանությունը հենց նրա համար է, որ ընդդիմանա անցանկալի պարտադրանքներին:

Դրա համար է շատ կարեւոր, թե ինչ իշխանություն է երկրում եւ ինչպես է այն ձեւավորվում: Հետեւաբար, եթե ասվում է, որ հայ-թուրքական գործընթացը Հայաստանի իշխանության թեթեւամտության կամ պատեհապաշտության արգասիք չէ, այլ բավական մանրամասն պլանավորված աշխարհաքաղաքական սցենար, որում Հայաստանի իշխանությունն ընդամենը դերակատար է, ապա դա ամենեւին չի նշանակում, որ այդ դերակատարը ազատվում է պատասխանատվությունից: Ավելին, գուցե ամեն ինչ հակառակն է: Այսինքն, գուցե ավելի մեծ է պատասխանատվությունը այն բանի համար, որ իշխանությունը ոչ թե սեփական հաշվարկով կամ տրամաբանությամբ է գործում, այլ ընդամենը առաջնորդվում է աշխարհաքաղաքական կոնյունկտուրայով:

Դա ընդհանրապես: Ինչ վերաբերում է հայ-թուրքական առկա գործընթացին մասնավորապես, ապա այս առումով մեծ հաշվով էական չէ, թե ով է դրա բուն սկզբնավորողը: Էականն այն է, թե արդյոք Հայաստանի կառավարման համակարգը, դրա ձեւավորման սկզբունքներն ու դրա որակը բավարար են աշխարհաքաղաքական այդօրինակ ընդգրկուն գործընթացում Հայաստանի պետական շահը բավարար մակարդակով սպասարկելու համար: Այդ հարցի պատասխանը թերեւս աներկբա է` բավարար չեն: Բավարար չեն, որովհետեւ Հայաստանի կառավարման համակարգը, դրա ձեւավորման սկզբունքները եւ դրա որակը հիմնված չեն օրինականության վրա:

Թվում է, թե հայ-թուրքական գործընթացը որեւէ կապ չունի երկրի ներքին օրենքների հետ եւ նույնիսկ անօրինական սկզբունքով ձեւավորված իշխանական համակարգը կարող է հետամուտ լինել պետական ու ազգային շահին: Գուցե, բայց խնդիրը պետք է թերեւս դիտարկել ավելի լայն համատեքստում: Պետք է ընդունել, որ մեզ համար նպաստավոր, թե աննպաստ, վտանգավոր, թե անվտանգ հունով, այդուհանդերձ գործընթացը առաջ է գնացել: Ով է այն առաջ տարել, արդեն կարեւոր կամ վճռորոշ հարց չէ, քանի որ էականն այն է, որ այլեւս գործընթացը հետ շրջելը գործնականում անհնար է: Եթե նույնիսկ աշխարհաքաղաքական կենտրոնները չեն նախաձեռնել այն, միեւնույն է, նրանք արդեն բավականաչափ ներգրավվել են դրա մեջ եւ արդեն իրենց շահերն են հյուսել դրա վրա: Խոսք չի կարող գնալ գործընթացը հետ շրջելու մասին: Խոսք կարող է լինել միայն դրա շարունակության մասին, մասնավորապես այն բանի, որ Հայաստանը կարողանա շարունակության պարագայում մեղմ ասած ավելի արդյունավետ սպասարկի իր շահը, քան մինչ այժմ, անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչ դինամիկայով կլինի հայ-թուրքական գործընթացի շարունակությունը:

Բանն այն է, որ այդ գործընթացը առնվազն մի քիչ ավելին է, քան պարզապես Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի հարաբերությունը: Հետեւաբար Հայաստանի իշխանությունից եւ հասարակական-քաղաքական շրջանակներից պահանջվում է ավելին, քան զուտ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության մասին դատողությունը: Պահանջվում է թերեւս լայն քննարկում այն մասին, թե ինչ քայլեր են անհրաժեշտ, որպեսզի արագ փոփոխվող, ընդլայնվող եւ նոր որակ ստացող աշխարհաքաղաքական հարաբերություններում, որոնք մեր տարածաշրջանում թերեւս կառուցվում են հայ-թուրքական գործընթացի անվան տակ, Հայաստանը կարողանա սպասարկել իր շահը, ոչ թե սպասել, որ դա կանեն Ամերիկան, Ռուսաստանը կամ Եվրոպան, Թուրքիային այս կամ այն բանը ստիպելով կամ համոզելով: Իսկ դրա համար թերեւս այլ ճանապարհ չկա, քան իշխանության արմատին, կառավարման համակարգի ձեւավորման սկզբունքին եւ որակին անդրադառնալը:

Կարելի է անվերջ խոսել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության վտանգից, մինչդեռ այդ ընթացքում առկա համակարգը անշեղ կշարունակի իր գործունեությունը, քանի դեռ բառապաշարն ու էներգիան մսխվում են հետեւանքի, ոչ թե պատճառի վրա:

ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ

----------


## Gayl

Նախկին արտգործնախարար, Civilitas հիմնադրամի նախագահ Վարդան Օսկանյանը մտահոգիչ է համարում Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների նորացված տարբերակը:

ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի Խմբի Համանախագահները այսօր Աստանայում հայտարարել են, որ Հայաստան եւ Ադրբեջան այցերի ընթացքում Սերժ Սարգսյանին եւ Իլհամ Ալիեւին են փոխանցել Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների նորացված տարբերակը, որում ներկայացրել են հիմնարար սկզբունքների շուրջ իրենց վերջին մոտեցումները:

«Մադրիդյան նոր փոփոխված փաստաթղթին ծանոթ չեմ, սակայն ինչ-որ չափով մտահոգիչ է, որ այն նորացվել է: Ես տեղյակ եմ, թե ինչ սահմանագծում ենք մենք եղել, որոնք են եղել Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի համար ընդունելի եւ անընդունելի հարցերը: Եթե այս երկու տարվա բանակցությունների արդյունքում համանախագահները հանգել են այն եզրակացության, որ արդեն կարելի է նոր տարբերակ ներկայացնել, սա միանշանակ ինձ հուշում է, որ այնտեղ նշաձողերի փոփոխություն կա»,-«Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Վարդան Օսկանյանը:

Եզրակացություններ նախկին արտգործնախարարը չարեց, միայն ակնհայտ համարեց փաստը, որ հայ-թուրքական գործընթացը բարդացրել է ղարաբաղյան գործընթացը:

«Եթե նախկինում հնարավոր էր հայկական շահերը պահպանելով հասնել ինչ-որ հանգուցալուծման, ապա այդ խնդիրը այսօր էապես բարդացել է: Պետք է սպասել, թե Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի նախագահները հանդիպումից հետո ինչ մեկնաբանությամբ հանդես կգան»,- ասաց Վարդան Օսկանյանը:

Իսկ մեկնաբանելով հայ-թուրքական վերջին զարգացումները Վարդան Օսկանյանը նկատեց, որ. «Կլինի այնպես ինչպես որոշեն թուրքերը»:

Նրա խոսքով, այսօր ստեղծվել է մի իրավիճակ, որ Հայաստանից ոչինչ կախված չէ. «Այս ամբողջ գործընթացի թերությունը նրանում է, որ մենք այդպիսի հնարավորություն ենք տվել թուրքերին: Հարցի չակերտավոր դրական զարգացման` սահմանի բացման առումով, ամեն ինչ միայն կախված է թուրքերից: Նրանք ինչպես որոշեն, այդպես էլ կլինի»,-«Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Վարդան Օսկանյանը:

Նախկին արտգործնախարարը հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցման գործընթացի դեռ առաջին օրվանից նկատել էր մի շարք խնդրահարույց հարցեր: Առաջինը, ըստ նրա այն էր, որ հրապարակայնացվեց հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները:

«Դա սխալ էր, քանի որ դրա պատճառով միախառնվեցին այլ երկրների շահերը, Հայաստանի շահերը դարձան երկրորդական, ի հայտ եկան բացասական հետեւանքներ»,-ասաց նա:

Երկրորդ խնդիրը Օսկանյանը համարեց հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների բովանդակությունը: Նրա խոսքով, դրանք չեն բխում հայ ժողովրդի շահերից եւ չեն կարող հիմք ծառայել բարդ անցյալ ունեցող` Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ նորմալ հարաբերություններ ստեղծելուն, քանի որ վիճահարույց դրույթներին անընդհատ տրվելու են տարբեր մեկնաբանություններ եւ անընդհատ պրոբլեմներ են առաջանալու: «Դա ակնհայտ է եւ դա գիտակցում են նաեւ իշխանությունները: Այս փաստաթղթերը արդեն վեճի առիթ են դարձել եւ ապագայում երեւույթը ավելի է խորանալու, իսկ հարաբերությունները լավացնելու փոխարեն կարող է բարդանան»,-նկատեց նա: Խնդիրներից երրորդը Վարդան Օսկանյանի դիտարկմամբ` պրոցեդուրային էր, այսինքն, այն, որ Հայաստանը այսօր որեւէ ազդեցություն չունի հետագա զարգացումների վրա:

Փաշինյանին դատապարտելու որոշումը քաղաքական էր

«Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին 7 տարի ազատազրկելու դատարանի որոշումը Վարդան Օսկանյանը համարեց զուտ քաղաքական:

«Երբ նման քաղաքական որոշում է կայացվում`պետք է մտածել, թե դա ում շահերին է ծառայում եւ ինչ խնդիր է լուծում: Ես միանշանակ կարող եմ ասել, որ դա մեր երկրի շահերին չի ծառայում: Կարծում եմ, որ սա իշխանության կողմից կողմերին մերձեցնելու, համերաշխություն հաստատելու եւ դատարանի նկատմամբ վստահություն ներշնչելու համար բաց թողնված առիթ էր եւ լրացուցիչ լարվածություն է առաջացնելու մեր հասարակությունում»,-«Ա1+»-ին ասաց նա:

Ըստ Վարդան Օսկանյանի նման քայլը լրացուցիչ խնդիրներ կառաջացնի նաեւ միջազգային հանրությունում, մասնավորապես Եվրոպայի խորհրդում:http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2010/01/22/vardan-oskanyan

----------


## Gayl

Ի՞նչ արդար մարդ է մեր Օսկանյանը, ի՞նչ լավ է քննադատում ու վերլուծում իրավիճակը, իրա վախտով ինքը ճիշտ քայլեր էր անում, ափսոս հեռացավ:

----------


## shushanARM

Անմարդասեր: Ես երբեք չեմ հասկանալու:  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Անմարդասեր:


Մեղմ էր ասված :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Ի՞նչ արդար մարդ է մեր Օսկանյանը, ի՞նչ լավ է քննադատում ու վերլուծում իրավիճակը, իրա վախտով ինքը ճիշտ քայլեր էր անում, ափսոս հեռացավ:


Ինձ «Ա1+» -ն ա զարմացնում: Այսինքն չի էլ զարմացնում, բայց քանի կար Օսկանյանի ամեն ասած ծաղրուծանակի էր ենթարկում, թքում-մրում: Հիմա արդեն «ծանր խոսք» խորագրով ա ներկայացնում:
Որ ուզենան Օսկանյանին էլ կսրբացնեն:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ «Ա1+» -ն ա զարմացնում: Այսինքն չի էլ զարմացնում, բայց քանի կար Օսկանյանի ամեն ասած ծաղրուծանակի էր ենթարկում, թքում-մրում: Հիմա արդեն «ծանր խոսք» խորագրով ա ներկայացնում:
> Որ ուզենան Օսկանյանին էլ կսրբացնեն:


Զարմանալու ոչինչ չկա, այն ինչ իշխանության դեմ է ասվում ողջունելի է ուզում ա քոչը ասի մեկա շատ լուրջ կգրեն ու այնպիսի տպավորություն կստեղծեն որ մարդը մտածում ա իրա երկրի մասին, այդպիսի շնորհով միայն ա1 ը չի օժտված, գրեթե բոլոր ընդդիմական թերթերն են այդպես, մեկ էլ կարողա ընդդիմությունից մի երկու հոգու նեղեն կամ ծեծեն այնպես կներկայացնեն, որ մարդ կարդալուց վախից տակը կանի, չեն մտածում այդպես ոչ թե իրենց են մոտեցնում այլ հուշտ են անում մարդկանց:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ արդար մարդ է մեր Օսկանյանը, ի՞նչ լավ է քննադատում ու վերլուծում իրավիճակը, իրա վախտով ինքը ճիշտ քայլեր էր անում, ափսոս հեռացավ:


Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ Օսկանյանը խաղ է խաղում. գուցե նպատակ ունի ընդդիմության նոր թև <<կառուցել>>: Վստահ չեմ, բայց ուրիշ մարդ մտքովս չի անցնում, քան՝ Քոչարյանը, որի օգտին էլ նա կարող է խաղալ: Քոչարյանը՝ ընդդիմություն Սերժին՝ երկիրը բացարձակ միապետություն պահել չկարողանալու համար :Hands Up:  Մի այլ տարբերակ կա. նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ շատ էր հոլովվում Օսկանյանի անունը՝ որպես նախագահի թեկնածու... միգուցե Սարգսյանի անվան շուրջ կասկածը ցրելու համար էր, որովհետև վերջինս հայտարարում էր, որ չի առաջադրվելու :Jpit: , բայց ամեն դեպքում...

----------


## REAL_ist

ԱՄՆ Պետդեպարտամենտ. պետքարտուղարի տեղակալ Ֆիլիպ Գորդոն. 


> «Մեր կարծիքով, դատարանի վճիռը դրական քայլ է Թուրքիայի և Հայաստանի միջև հարաբերությունների կարգավորման վերաբերյալ Արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացն առաջ տանելու տեսակետից:
> 
> Դատարանի վճիռը թույլ է տալիս Արձանագրությունները վավերացման նպատակով տանել խորհրդարան այն տեսքով, ինչպես դրանք եղել են բանակցությունների և ստորագրման պահին։ Որևէ տպավորություն չկա, թե դատարանի վճիռը սահմանափակում կամ ինչ-որ կերպ բնորոշում է տալիս Արձանագրություններին»»:


Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում միջազգային իրավական գրագետ մեկնաբանություն: ՍԴ որոշումը արձանագրությունների միակ ճիշտ մեկնաբանությունն է միջազգային իրավունքի առումով:

----------


## C i S c 0

> ԱՄՆ Պետդեպարտամենտ. պետքարտուղարի տեղակալ Ֆիլիպ Գորդոն. 
> 
> Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում միջազգային իրավական գրագետ մեկնաբանություն: ՍԴ որոշումը արձանագրությունների միակ ճիշտ մեկնաբանությունն է միջազգային իրավունքի առումով:


Գրագետը չգիտեմ, բայց զարմանլի ոչ մի բան չեմ տեսնում ինչպես ՍԴ որոշումը, այնպես էլ ԱՄՆ-ի մեկնաբանությունը: Մենք ոչ լեգիտիմ երկրում ենք ապրում ու ետ որոշումը ոչ թե ՍԴ-ա ընդունել, այլ բոլորս էլ երևի գիտենք ովքեր են, իսկ ինքը ընդամենը իրականացրել ա, իսկ ԱՄՆ էլ պարզա դե իրան տենցա ձեռ տալիս տենցա մեկնաբանում, նորմալ երևույթա կարծում եմ միջազգային քաղաքականությունում....

----------


## REAL_ist

Զարմանալի բան ես էլ չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ ՍԴ որոշումը լիովին արտացոլում էր արձանագրությունների դրույթները :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ Օսկանյանը խաղ է խաղում. գուցե նպատակ ունի ընդդիմության նոր թև <<կառուցել>>: Վստահ չեմ, բայց ուրիշ մարդ մտքովս չի անցնում, քան՝ Քոչարյանը, որի օգտին էլ նա կարող է խաղալ: Քոչարյանը՝ ընդդիմություն Սերժին՝ երկիրը բացարձակ միապետություն պահել չկարողանալու համար Մի այլ տարբերակ կա. նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ շատ էր հոլովվում Օսկանյանի անունը՝ որպես նախագահի թեկնածու... միգուցե Սարգսյանի անվան շուրջ կասկածը ցրելու համար էր, որովհետև վերջինս հայտարարում էր, որ չի առաջադրվելու, բայց ամեն դեպքում...


Ժողովրդի ծոցից դուրս եկած անձնավորություն, ես իրան եմ ընտրելու, շատ լավ մարդա :LOL: 
Քոչը իրա ասածներին չի հավատացել, իշխանություն, փող, արյուն  սիրող անձնավորությունը չի կարող հրաժարվել փափուկ աթոռից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եվրոնյուզով Էրդողանի հետ հարցազրույց ա, էսօր օրվա ընթացքում անըդհատ ցույց են տալու, նայեք: Ամսի 4-ին էլ Ալիևի հետ ա լինելու: 
Էրդողանը համայն Եվրոպային փաստացի ասեց, որ իրանք իրանցից հասնող ամեն ինչ արել են արձանագրությունները կյանքի կոչելու համար, ու հիմա Հայաստանի հերթն ա: 
Սերժի հետ էլ երևի Երկիր Մեդիան հարցազրույց կվերցնի, որտեղ հատուկ հայ հայրենասեր հասարակության համար կհայտարարվի, որ նախապայմաններ չկան:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էրդողան. «Մենք պարզապես խնդրում ենք որպեսզի Հայաստանը հարգի ԼՂ վերաբերյալ ՄԱԿ-ի 4 բանաձևերը»
> 
> «Մենք ինչ-որ անբնական բան չենք խնդրել, մենք պարզապես խնդրել ենք ենք որպեսզի Հայաստանը հարգի ԼՂ վերաբերյալ ՄԱԿ-ի 4 բանաձևերը, ուր սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված է, որ Հայաստանը պետք է դուրս գա Ադրբեջանի գրավյալ տարածքներից։ Անձամբ ես խնդրել եմ ԱՄՆ նախագահ Օբամային, ՌԴ նախագահ Մեդվեդևին և ՌԴ վարչապետ Պուտինին օժանդակել այս հարցում»,-ասել է Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանը։ Պատասխանելով թուրքական մի շարք թերթերի գլխավոր խմբագիրների հարցերին՝ Թուրքիայի վարչապետը հայտարարել է, թե Հայաստանը լուրջ չի վերաբերվել հայ-թուրքական ստորագրված արձանագրություններին։ «Հայաստանի ՍԴ որոշումը մեզ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծել, որ հայկական կողմը ցանկանում է վերանայել դրանք։ Երևի դրանով Սերժ Սարգսյանը փորձում է ամրապնդել իր դիրքերը երկրի ներսում։ Սակայն այդ հանգամանքը մեզ ոչ մի ձևով չի կարող բավարարել»,-ասել է Էրդողանը։ Նա նշել է, թե Անկարան առանց որևէ փոփոխությունների և լրացումների արձանագրությունները փոխանցել է խորհրդարան՝ ավելացնելով. «Մենք չենք կարող խառնվել մեր օրենսդիր մարմնի գործերին։ Իսկ որպեսզի հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները վավերացվեն, մենք միայն մեկ բան ենք խնդրել՝ ազատել Ադրբեջանի գրավյալ տարածքները»։
> 
> Ըստ «TRT»-ի


Սա դեռ ժուռնալն է։ Ֆուտբոլային քիրվայությունը տալիս է իր պտուղները։ Թուրքերի հետ հանաք ե՞ք անում։

----------


## Rammer

*ԿԱՐՍԻ ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱԳՐԻ ՎԱՎԵՐԱՑՈՒՄ

ԵՎ ՀԱՐԱԿԻՑ ՀԱՐՑԵՐԻ ՇՈՒՐՋ*

Ընդամենը երկու միջազգային համաձայնագիր կա գոյություն ունեցող սահմանների ճանաչման վերաբերյալ - Մոսկվայի և Կարսի պայմանագրերը:

Ահմեդ Դավուդօղլու, Թուրքիայի  արտգործնախարար, Թուրքիայի ազգային մեծ ժողով, 21 հոկտեմբերի 2009թ.

Այսօր արդեն ակնհայտ է` Հայաստան-Թուրքիա զույգ չարաբաստիկ արձանագրությունների վավերացուման գործընթացն ինչ ելք էլ ունենա, այլևս նախկին իրավիճակին վերադարձ չի լինի: Որոշ անհեռատես մարդիկ ջինը բաց են թողել քաղաքական սրվակից և այօր դժվար է կանխատեսել, թե ի±նչ վարքագիծ կունենա այդ, մեզանից արդեն որևէ կախվածություն չունեցող, քաղաքական արարածը: Հետևաբար, մենք դեռ երեկվանից պիտի սկսեինք պատրաստվել բազմաթիվ քաղաքական, և հատկապես իրավական, հարցերի մոտալուտ վերարծարծմանը և վերարժեվորմանը: Հաշվի առնելով Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշումը, այդ հարցերի մեջ առանձնակի կարևորություն ունի Կարսի պայմանգրի իրավական կարգավիճակի հարցը: Չնայած հայ ժողովրդի նորագույն պատմության մեջ նշյալ փաստաթղթի ունեցած հույժ կարևոր դերակատարությանը առ այսօր Կարսի պայմանագիրը քննության չի ենթարկվել միջազգային իրավունքի տեսանկյունից: Եղած հրապարակումներն առավելապես գաղափարախոսական բնույթի են և վերլուծվում են պայմանագրի քաղաքական հետևանքները, առանց անդրադառնալու բուն պայմանագրի իրավական էությանը: Քանի որ Կարսի պայմանագրի իրավական կարգավիճակին վերաբերող հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ու բազմազան, ուստի, մեր ուժերի ներածին չափով, մի քանի հոդվածով  կփորձենք լուսաբանել որոշ հարցեր:

Կարսի պայմանագիրը (13 հոկտեմբերի 1921թ.) երկկողմ պայմագիր է: Այն ստորագրել են, ինչպես գրված է պայմանագրի նախաբանում, “Հայաստանի Սովետական Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետության, Ադրբեջանական Սովետական Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետության և Վրաստանի Սովետական Սոցիլիստական Հանրապետության կառավարությունները մի կողմից և Թուրքիայի ազգային մեծ ժողովի կառավարությունը, մյուս կողմից, Ռուսաստանի Սովետական Սոցիալիստական Ֆեդերատիվ Հանրապետության մասնակցությամբ” (при участии, with the participation):  Վերոշարադրյալից ակնհայտ է, որ ՌՍՖՍՀ-ն Կարսի պայմանագրի կողմ չէ, այլ զուտ մասնակից, այսինքն նա չի ստանձնում պայմանագրով նախատեսված իրավունքներն ու պարտավորություններն ամբողջությամբ, այլ նրան վերապահված է միայն որոշակի գործառույթ: Անշուշտ, այդ գործառույթը քաղաքական վերակացուի դերն էր, քանի որ բոլշևիկները դեռևս Մոսկվայի պայմանագրի (16 մարտի 1921թ.) 15–րդ հոդվածով  պարտավորվել էին հետևյալը. “Ռուսաստանը ստանձնում է Անդրկովկասյան հանրապետությունների նկատմամբ  իրականացնել անհրաժեշտ քայլեր`  որպեսզի ապահովի  վերջիններիս կողմից Թուրքիայի հետ կնքվելիք համաձայնագրում  սույն պայմանագրի այն  հոդվածների ճանաչումը, որոնք ուղղակիորեն վերաբերում են իրենց”: [Russia undertakes to take the necessary steps with the Transcaucasian Republics with a view to securing the recognition by the latter, in their agreement with Turkey, of the provisions of the present Treaty which directly concern them.]

Կարսի պայմանագրի վավերացման հարցը. Լայնորեն հայտնի փաստ է, որ Կարսի պայմանագրի վավերաթղթերի փոխանակումը տեղի է ունեցել 1922թ. սեպտեմբերի 11-ին Երևանում: Կողմերից մեկը` քեմալականները, նշյալ պայմանագիրը վավերացվել է 1922թ., մարտի 16-ին (Թուրքիայի Ազգային մեծ ժողովի օրենք # 207) [առայժմ մի կողմ ենք թողնում այդ կառույցի լիազորությունների հարցը]: Սակայն Կարսի պայմանագիրը չի վավերացվել երկրորդ կողմ հանդիսացող, այսպես կոչված, երկրներից և ոչ մեկի` Հայաստանի, Վրաստանի և Ադրբեջանի, կողմից [առայժմ մի կողմ ենք թողնում նաև սրանց լիազորությունների հարցը]: Կարսի պայմանագիրը թուրքերի հետ նույն օրը` 1922թ. մարտի 16-ին, (Մոսկվայի /16.03.1921/ պայմանագրի առաջին տարեդարձի օրը) վավերացրել է Համառուսաստանյան կենտրոնական գործադիր հանձնաժողովը (ВЦИК - Всероссийский Центральный Исполнительный Комитет).

Ըստ այդմ, այս վավերացումը երբեք չի կարող դիտարկվել օրինական, հետևաբար իրավական հետևանք ստեղծող, քանի որ ռուսաստանյան այդ կառոյցը ոչ ներքին, ոչ միջազգային օրենքի տեսանկյունից նման լիազորություն չուներ և չէր կարող ունենալ: Չի կարող մի երկրի կառույց վավերացնել մեկ այլ երկրի, կամ երկրների, ստորագրած պայմանագիրը: Հարավային Կովկասի երկրների ռազմակալումից հետո (Ադրբեջան, 1920թ. ապրիլ; Հայաստան, 1920թ. դեկտեմբեր; Վրաստան, 1921թ. փետրվար) մինչև 1922թ. դեկտեմբերի 30-ը, այսինքն մինչև ՍՍՀՄ ձևավորումը, վերոհիշյալ երեք երկրները, գոնե ձևականորեն, անկախ էին: Այսինքն, գոնե  պաշտոնապես առանձին էին և մաս չէին կազմում Ռուսաստանին: Օրինակ, Հայաստանի պարագային դա ամրագրված էր  Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և  ՌՍՖՍՀ ներկայացուցչի միջև 1920թ. դեկտեմբերի 2-ին ստորագրած իշխանության փոխանցման հայտարարագրի առաջին կետում, որով Հայասատանը հռչակվում էր “անկախ սովետական սոցիալիստան հանրապետություն”: 

Այստեղ անհրաժեշտ է ընդգծել, որ քեմալականների և բոլշևիկների կողմից Կարսի պայմանագրի, այսպես կոչված, վավերցման պահին (16 մարտի 1922թ.) արդեն գոյություն չուներ նշյալ պայմանագրի կողմերից մեկը: Ադրբեջանի, Հայաստանի և Վրաստանի Սովետական Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետությունները դադարել էին գոյություն ունենալ, քանի որ  դրանից չորս օր առաջ` 1922թ. մարտի 12-ին, ձևավորել էին նոր միավոր` Անդրկովկասի Սոցիալստական Սովետական Հանրապետությունների Դաշնային Միությունը (Федеративный  Союз Социалистических Советских Республик Закавказья - Закфедерация). 

Ի դեպ, այն, որ նորաստեղծ միավորն իրեն չէր դիտարկում ՌՍՖՍՀ կազմում կամ նրա ենթակայության տակ, ամրագրված է Դաշնային Միություն ստեղծելու մասին պայմանգրի (Союзный договор об образовании Федеративного союза социалистических советских республик Закавказья, 12.03.1922) 13-րդ հոդվածում. ՙՀանրապետությունների միությունը ՌՍՖՍՀ-ի հետ հարաբերությունները հաստատում է միութենական պայմանագրի հիման վրա՚: [Союз республик устанавливает взаимоотношвния с РСФСР на основе союзного договора.]

Եզրակացություն. Կարսի պայմանագիրը չի վավերացվել Հարավային Կովկասի և ոչ մի երկրի կողմից` այդ թվում նաև Հայաստանի Սովետական Սոցիլիաստական Հանրապետություն միավորի կողմից, հետևաբար նշյալ, այսպես կոչված պայմանագիրը, իրավական հետևանքներ չի ստեղծում նրանց համար: 


ԱՐԱ ՊԱՊՅԱՆ
Մոդուս վիվենդի կենտրոնի ղեկավար
7 փետրվարի 2010թ.

----------


## REAL_ist

Ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկանում սույն վերլուծության իմաստը, Կարսի պայմանագիրը վաղուց դադարելա: Փաստացի դելիմիտացիան` սահմանների հաստատումը կատարվելա Ռուսաստանի(ԽՍՀՄ) և Թուրքիայի միջև: ՀՀ ձևավորվելա 1991թ. և ցանկացած նորաստեղծ պետություն միջազգային իրավունքի համաձայն պարտավորա ընդունել ստեղծման պահին առկա սահմանները: Սույն փաստը հաստատված է ինչպես Հայաստանի ՄԱԿ-ին անդամակցելու ուժով, այնպես էլ ԵԱՀԿ-ին անդամակցելու ուժով, որի բոլոր անդամները ճանաչում եմ միմյանց սահմանները:

Բացի դրանից հիշյալ ժամանակահատվածում ժամանակակից միջազգային իրավունքը ձևավորված չէր, իսկ "Միջազգային պայմանագրերի իրավունքի մասին Վիեննայի կոնվենցիան" ընդունվելա 1969թ.-ին:

----------

ministr (10.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկանում սույն վերլուծության իմաստը, Կարսի պայմանագիրը վաղուց դադարելա: Փաստացի դելիմիտացիան` սահմանների հաստատումը կատարվելա Ռուսաստանի(ԽՍՀՄ) և Թուրքիայի միջև: ՀՀ ձևավորվելա 1991թ. և ցանկացած նորաստեղծ պետություն միջազգային իրավունքի համաձայն պարտավորա ընդունել ստեղծման պահին առկա սահմանները: Սույն փաստը հաստատված է ինչպես Հայաստանի ՄԱԿ-ին անդամակցելու ուժով, այնպես էլ ԵԱՀԿ-ին անդամակցելու ուժով, որի բոլոր անդամները ճանաչում եմ միմյանց սահմանները:
> 
> Բացի դրանից հիշյալ ժամանակահատվածում ժամանակակից միջազգային իրավունքը ձևավորված չէր, իսկ "Միջազգային պայմանագրերի իրավունքի մասին Վիեննայի կոնվենցիան" ընդունվելա 1969թ.-ին:


Քանի որ Դավիթօղլին նույն է` թե թուրքական կողմը հղում է անում այդ պայմանագրերի համար, դրա համար էլ մարդը բացատրում ա, որ բացի մասնագետններից մնացած մարդիկ էլ կարդան հասկական ինչը ինչոց ա... :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Փաստացի սահմանը Կարսի պայմանագրով գծված սահմանը չի?

----------


## REAL_ist

> Քանի որ Դավիթօղլին նույն է` թե թուրքական կողմը հղում է անում այդ պայմանագրերի համար, դրա համար էլ մարդը բացատրում ա, որ բացի մասնագետններից մնացած մարդիկ էլ կարդան հասկական ինչը ինչոց ա...


 Հասկանում եմ, բայց սխալ ասպեկտովա բացատրում, քանի որ ոչ մի կապ չունի ներկայումս ՀՀ-ի համար, թե ինչպեսա կնվքել այդ պայմանագիրը, քանի որ ՀՀ-ն ոչ մի դեպքում Կարսի պայմանագրի իրավահաջորդ չի:

Փաստացի սահմանը ԽՍՀՄ սահմաննա, որի շրջանակներում ձևավորվելա ՀՀ-ն: Կարսի պայմանագրի լեգիտիումությունը այժմ ոչ մի իրավական նշանակություն չունի: ԽՍՀՄ և Թուրքիան իրար մեջ հաստատել են սահմանը, ԽՍՀՄ կազմից դուրսա եկել ՀՀ-ն և ձևավորվելա ՀԽՍՀ սահմաններում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկանում սույն վերլուծության իմաստը, Կարսի պայմանագիրը վաղուց դադարելա: Փաստացի դելիմիտացիան` սահմանների հաստատումը կատարվելա Ռուսաստանի(ԽՍՀՄ) և Թուրքիայի միջև: ՀՀ ձևավորվելա 1991թ. և ցանկացած նորաստեղծ պետություն միջազգային իրավունքի համաձայն պարտավորա ընդունել ստեղծման պահին առկա սահմանները: …


 Հա՞ որ։ Ասում են Հայաստանի Սովետական Հանրապետությունն է տակը ստորագրել, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունն էլ նախկինի իրավահաջորդն է, համենայն դեպս անկախության հռչակագրով նախկին պայմանագրերը չեն ջրվել։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա՞ որ։ Ասում են Հայաստանի Սովետական Հանրապետությունն է տակը ստորագրել, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունն էլ նախկինի իրավահաջորդն է, համենայն դեպս անկախության հռչակագրով նախկին պայմանագրերը չեն ջրվել։


Քեզ ովա նման բան ասել? Ինչ իրավահաջորդ? Նախ և առաջ ՀԽՍՀ-ն միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյեկտ չի եղել, որ մի հատ էլ ՀՀ-ն իրավահաջորդ լինի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քեզ ովա նման բան ասել? Ինչ իրավահաջորդ? Նախ և առաջ ՀԽՍՀ-ն միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյեկտ չի եղել, որ մի հատ էլ ՀՀ-ն իրավահաջորդ լինի:


Չգիտեմ, ապեր, ես սա եմ կարդում՝ Карсский договор, էնտեղ գրված է, որ էս «միջազգային սուբյեկտ չհանդիսացողը» ու էլի երկու «չհանդիսացողներ» են կնքել սույն չարաբաստիկ պայմանագիրը։

Հ.Գ. համաձայն եմ, որ վիկին որ ասես կարող է գրել, բայց դե ինչքան աղբյուր գտա, ՀՍՍՀ է նշված։

----------


## REAL_ist

Վիշապ ջան, մի քանի անգամ էլ եմ գրել, ՀՀ-ն իրավահաջորդությունը կատարելա tabula rasa` մաքուր տախտակից: Այսինքն միջազգային պարտավորությունների լռիվ վերանայմամբ:

 Այսինքն պետությունը ինքը պետքա որոշի, թե որ միջազգային պայմանագրի գործողություննա շարունակվելու: ՀԽՍՀ-ն ԽՍՀՄ սուբյետկ էր, ինչպես օրինակ Դագեստանի Հանրապետությունը ՌԴ սուբյեկտա: Ֆեդերացիայի սուբյեկտներն էլ կարող են կնքել միջազգային պայմանագիր, բայց դրանք միջազգային պարտավորություններ են ստեղծում միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյետկի` ինքնիշխան պետության, օրինակ ԽՍՀՄ կամ ՌԴ համար: Նույն տրամաբանությամն ՀԽՍՀ կնքած բոլոր պայմանագրերը ԽՍՀՄ պայմանագրերն են, որի իրավահաջորդը Ռուսաստանն է: Մնացած նախկին խորհրդային հանրապետությունները ԽՍՀՄ պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ իրավահաջորդ են հանդիսանում արդեն կոնկրետ համաձայնության ուժով: Դրա վերաբերյալ ԱՊՀ շրջանակներում կնքվելա կոնկրետ ԽՍՀՄ պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ իրավահաջորդության մասին միջազգային պայմանագիր` մեմորանդում:

Ասվածից պետքա հասկանալի դառնա, որ ՀՀ-ն միայն այն միջազգային պայմանագրերի մասնակիցա մնացել, որի մասին համաձայնությունա տվել: Որքանով ես եմ տեղյակ նման պայմանագրեր ընդհանրապես չկան, նորանկախ պետության միջազգային հարաբերությունները հաստատվել են նոր կնքված միջազգային պայմանագրերով, միջազգային կազմակերպություններում անդամակցելով:

Կարսի պայմանագրի առանձնահատկությունը կայանումա նրանում, որ միջազգային իրավունքի համաձայն իրավահաջորդությունը չի անդրադառնում պետական սահմաններին, որոնք հաստատվել են Կարսի պայմանագրով: Այսինքն ցանկացած պարագայում նորաստեղծ պետությունը պարտավորա ընդունել փաստացի առկա սահմանները` անկախ նրանից, թե ինչպես են դրանք հաստատվել: Սակայն դրանից ոչ մի կերպ չի բխում, որ ՀՀ-ն Կարսի պայմանագրի իրավահաջորդա, քանի որ սահմանները ոչ թե իրավահաջորդության ուժով են պահպանվում, այլ միջազգային իրավունքի jus cogens նորմերի: 

Տարբերությունը նրանում է կայանում, որ Հայաստանը ցանկացած ժամանակ կարող է վիճարկել սահմանների համապատասխանությունը միջազգային իրավունքին և պահանջել դելիմիտացիա: Սակայն նման պահանջի հիմնավորումը առաջին հերթին պետքա կապել Մեծ Եղեռնի հետ և Կարսի պայմանագիրը դիտարկել որպես դրա հետևանք, որպեսզի ակնկալիքները հնարավոր լինի հիմնավորել միջազգային իրավունքով, ինչը սակայն բավականին բարդ խնդիրա:

----------

My World My Space (13.03.2010), Tig (11.02.2010), Արիացի (11.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշապ ջան, մի քանի անգամ էլ եմ գրել, ՀՀ-ն իրավահաջորդությունը կատարելա tabula rasa` մաքուր տախտակից: Այսինքն միջազգային պարտավորությունների լռիվ վերանայմամբ:
> 
>  Այսինքն պետությունը ինքը պետքա որոշի, թե որ միջազգային պայմանագրի գործողություննա շարունակվելու: ՀԽՍՀ-ն ԽՍՀՄ սուբյետկ էր, ինչպես օրինակ Դագեստանի Հանրապետությունը ՌԴ սուբյեկտա: Ֆեդերացիայի սուբյեկտներն էլ կարող են կնքել միջազգային պայմանագիր, բայց դրանք միջազգային պարտավորություններ են ստեղծում միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյետկի` ինքնիշխան պետության, օրինակ ԽՍՀՄ կամ ՌԴ համար: Նույն տրամաբանությամն ՀԽՍՀ կնքած բոլոր պայմանագրերը ԽՍՀՄ պայմանագրերն են, որի իրավահաջորդը Ռուսաստանն է: Մնացած նախկին խորհրդային հանրապետությունները ԽՍՀՄ պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ իրավահաջորդ են հանդիսանում արդեն կոնկրետ համաձայնության ուժով: Դրա վերաբերյալ ԱՊՀ շրջանակներում կնքվելա կոնկրետ ԽՍՀՄ պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ իրավահաջորդության մասին միջազգային պայմանագիր` մեմորանդում:
> 
> Ասվածից պետքա հասկանալի դառնա, որ ՀՀ-ն միայն այն միջազգային պայմանագրերի մասնակիցա մնացել, որի մասին համաձայնությունա տվել: Որքանով ես եմ տեղյակ նման պայմանագրեր ընդհանրապես չկան, նորանկախ պետության միջազգային հարաբերությունները հաստատվել են նոր կնքված միջազգային պայմանագրերով, միջազգային կազմակերպություններում անդամակցելով:
> 
> Կարսի պայմանագրի առանձնահատկությունը կայանումա նրանում, որ միջազգային իրավունքի համաձայն իրավահաջորդությունը չի անդրադառնում պետական սահմաններին, որոնք հաստատվել են Կարսի պայմանագրով: Այսինքն ցանկացած պարագայում նորաստեղծ պետությունը պարտավորա ընդունել փաստացի առկա սահմանները` անկախ նրանից, թե ինչպես են դրանք հաստատվել: Սակայն դրանից ոչ մի կերպ չի բխում, որ ՀՀ-ն Կարսի պայմանագրի իրավահաջորդա, քանի որ սահմանները ոչ թե իրավահաջորդության ուժով են պահպանվում, այլ միջազգային իրավունքի jus cogens նորմերի: 
> 
> Տարբերությունը նրանում է կայանում, որ Հայաստանը ցանկացած ժամանակ կարող է վիճարկել սահմանների համապատասխանությունը միջազգային իրավունքին և պահանջել դելիմիտացիա: Սակայն նման պահանջի հիմնավորումը առաջին հերթին պետքա կապել Մեծ Եղեռնի հետ և Կարսի պայմանագիրը դիտարկել որպես դրա հետևանք, որպեսզի ակնկալիքները հնարավոր լինի հիմնավորել միջազգային իրավունքով, ինչը սակայն բավականին բարդ խնդիրա:


Մադրի ախպեր, մի երկու ճշտում էլի, առանց խառնվելու բուն նյութի քննարկմանը:

Կարսի պայմանագիրը ստարոգրվել ա 13 հոկտեմբերի 1921թ.:
ԽՍՀՄ-ը ձևավորվել ա 30 դեկտեմբերի 1922թ-ին ՌՍՖՍՀ, ՈՒՍՍՀ, ԲՍՍՀ ու ԱՍՖՍՀ (Անդրկովկասյան ՍՖՍՀ) միավորմամբ: 
ԱՍՖՍՀ-ն ձևավորվել ա 12 մարտի 1922թ-ին ՀՍՍՀ, ՎՍՍՀ ու ԱՍՍՀ միավորմամբ: 
ՀՍՍՀ-ն ձևավորվել ա 29 նոյմեբերի 1920թ: 

Այսինք Կարսի պայմանագրի ձավորման պահին իրավական տեսանկյունից ԽՍՀՄ չկար: Բայց կար անկախ ՀՍՍՀ:

----------

My World My Space (13.03.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

"Անկախ" ՀՍՍՀ, որի իրավահաջորդը դարձելա ԽՍՀՄ-ը: Ստեղ ոչ այնքան կնքման պահնա կարևոր Տրիբուն ջան, այլ այն, որ վերջին հաշվով Կարսի պայմանագիրը ԽՍՀՄ պայմանագիրա, ԽՍՀՄ համար պարտականություններ սահմանող և որի նկատմամբ ՀՀ-ն իրավահաջորդ չի: Բացի դրանից քո ասած ՀՍՍՀ փաստացի ինքնիշխան պետություն չէր, այլ ՌՍՖՍՀ հպատակ:

----------


## C i S c 0

Սահմանի բացումը լավ կլինի ,թե վատ կիմանաք միայն բացվելուց հետո, ավելի շուտ շատ էլ լավ կլնի եթե ճիշտ օգտագործենք դա:

----------


## yerevanci



----------


## Rammer

*ՈՉԽԱՐ ՆԱԼԲԱՆԴՅԱՆ. ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՆ ԽԱԽՏԵԼ Է*

ՀՀ ԱԳ նախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի պատասխանը “Արմենպրես” լրատվական գործակալության հարցին

Հարց. Թուրքիայի Ձեր գործընկերը հայտարարել է, թե հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանում կարող են վավերացվել երեք օրվա ընթացքում, բայց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դա չի արվում, միաժամանակ  հնչեցնելով նաեւ գործընթացի դադարեցման սպառնալիքներ: Ինչպե՞ս կմեկնաբանեք այդ հայտարարությունը:

Պատասխան. Եթե իրականում այդպիսի հայտարարություն է արվել, նշանակում է, որ Թուրքիան դեռ ամիսներ առաջ կարող էր վավերացնել արձագրությունները եւ դա չի արել:

Արձանագրություններն ուղարկվել էին Թուրքիայի խորհրդարան անցյալ տարվա հոկտեմբերին: Ոչ թե երեք օր է անցել այդ օրվանից, այլ ավելի քան երեսուն երեք անգամ երեք օր:

Այսինքն Թուրքիան խոստովանում է, որ արհեստականորեն ձգձգում է վավերացման գործընթացը: Դա ակնհայտ խախտում է ձեռք բերված պայմանավորվածությունների, որոնց  մասին հստակ ասվում է դեռեւս 2009թ. օգոստոսի  31-ի Հայաստանի, Թուրքիայի եւ Շվեյցարիայի արտաքին քաղաքական գերատեսչությունների համատեղ հայտարարության մեջ:

Եվ ավելին, համաձայնությունների իրականացումը չսկսած, թուրքական կողմը բացահայտ սպառնալիք է հնչեցնում դրա հնարավոր դադարեցման վերաբերյալ: *Նախապայմանների լեզվին, ավելանում է սպառնալիքների լեզուն:* Չեմ կարծում, որ առանց այս գործելաոճի վերանայման կարելի է առաջընթաց արձանագրել կարգավորման գործընթացում:

Լրագիր

----------

Tig (05.03.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

2010 թվականի մարտի 5-ին` ժամը 15:00-ին, Վերաքննիչ դատարանում լսվելու է «Արարատ» ռազմավարագիտական կենտրոն հասարակական կազմակերպության (նախագահ` քաղաքական գիտությունների դոկտոր Արմեն Այվազյան) Հայցադիմումի վերաբերյալ դատարանի վճիռը` ընդդեմ «Կովկասյան ինստիտուտ» հիմնադրամի (տնօրեն` Ալեքսանդր Իսկանդարյան): Ավելորդ է գերագնահատել իր տեսակի մեջ առայժմ եզակի այս Հայցադիմումի նշանակությունը ընդդեմ պատմության կեղծարարների եւ նոր ցեղասպանության քարոզիչների: Այդ իսկ պատճառով` մարդկության եւ հայության ապագայով մտահոգ բոլոր պարկեշտ քաղաքացիներին հրավիրում ենք Վերաքննիչ դատարանի նիստերի դահլիճ լսելու դատարանի արձակած վճիռն այս կարեւոր հարցով: Հասցեն` Գարեգին Նժդեհի 23:

*«Ուխտ Արարատի», ՀԱՀԳԲ-ի (ԱՍԱԼԱ) ազատամարտիկների եւ նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների հասարակական նախաձեռնություն
4-ը Մարտի, 2010 թ.*

----------

Gayl (05.03.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

*Սիմոն Կամսարական. «Դրված է Հայկական հարցը փակելու ու հայերին պետությունից զրկելու խնդիր»*
Մարտ 4, 2010թ. 21:32
Գլխավոր » Լրահոս, Ցեղասպանություն

«ԱՄՆ կոնգրեսականների մի մասը հստակ հայտարարում է, թե ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը  չի նշանակում  դատապարտում, չի նշանակում վնասների փոխհատուցում, հողային պահանջ: Եվ ամերիկյան քաղաքական այս գիծը նորություն չէ: Դեռ 1987-ին ԵԽ-ի ընդունած «Հայկական հարցի ճանաչման» բանաձևում ասվում է այդ մասին. Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչում ենք, բայց հայերը հույս չունենան, որ կարող են տարածքային հարց բարձրացնել: Այդ առումով ես չեմ բացառում, որ ԱՄՆ-ն Կոնգրեսը կարող է այսօր ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանության բանաձևը, բայց դարձյալ քաղաքական նպատակներով»,-կարծում  է Հիմնարար գիտությունների հայկական կենտրոնի տնօրեն Սիմոն Կամսարականը:
Նրա դիտարկմամբ, դեպքերի ընթացքին հետևելիս պարզ է դառնում,  որ Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը այսօր ԱՄՆ-ին է հարկավոր, որպեսզի հետագայում, հիմք ստեղծի, այսպես կոչված, Թուրքիայի, այսինքն` Արևմտյան Հայաստանի տարածքում նոր պետություն ստեղծելու: Իսկ այդ պետությունը Քրդստանն է: «Այսինքն այսօր, ճանաչելով Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ԱՄՆ-ը կհայտարարի, թե թուրքերը նույն կերպ ցեղասպանության են ենթարկել նաև հույներին, ասորիներին, քրդերին (նկատենք, որ արդեն իսկ ասում են-հեղ.):  Ինչն էլ հիմք կդառնա, որ դատարանը  քրդերին զիջի Արևմտյան Հայաստանը` հայերին զրկելով իր պետությունն ունենալու իրավունքներից: Այնպես որ կեղտոտ քաղաքականություն է իրականացվում»,- ArmAr.am-ի հետ զրույցում եզրակացնում է պրն Կամսարականը: Վերջինս պատահական չի համարում նաև Անգլիայի շահագրգռվածությունը Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցում: «Այդ երկիրը դեռ 1886-ից  իրականացվող ցեղասպանությունների համար հայերիս առաջ պատասխանատվություն է կրում, այսօր Մեծ Բրիտանիան ևս դրել է Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը: Ուրեմն, կարելի է այս ամենից գալ այն հետևության, որ վերջնականապես դրվել է Հայկական հարցը փակելու ու հայերին պետությունից զրկելու հարցը: Այսօրվա  ամբողջ գործընթացները այս տրամաբանությամբ են զարգանում»,- եզրակացրեց Սիմոն Կամսարականը:
http://armar.am/2010/03/04/սիմոն-կամ...ական-հա/

----------


## Բիձա

> *Սիմոն Կամսարական. «Դրված է Հայկական հարցը փակելու ու հայերին պետությունից զրկելու խնդիր»*
> Մարտ 4, 2010թ. 21:32
> Գլխավոր » Լրահոս, Ցեղասպանություն
> 
> «ԱՄՆ կոնգրեսականների մի մասը հստակ հայտարարում է, թե ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը  չի նշանակում  դատապարտում, չի նշանակում վնասների փոխհատուցում, հողային պահանջ: Եվ ամերիկյան քաղաքական այս գիծը նորություն չէ: Դեռ 1987-ին ԵԽ-ի ընդունած «Հայկական հարցի ճանաչման» բանաձևում ասվում է այդ մասին. Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչում ենք, բայց հայերը հույս չունենան, որ կարող են տարածքային հարց բարձրացնել: Այդ առումով ես չեմ բացառում, որ ԱՄՆ-ն Կոնգրեսը կարող է այսօր ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանության բանաձևը, բայց դարձյալ քաղաքական նպատակներով»,-կարծում  է Հիմնարար գիտությունների հայկական կենտրոնի տնօրեն Սիմոն Կամսարականը:
> Նրա դիտարկմամբ, դեպքերի ընթացքին հետևելիս պարզ է դառնում,  որ Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը այսօր ԱՄՆ-ին է հարկավոր, որպեսզի հետագայում, հիմք ստեղծի, այսպես կոչված, Թուրքիայի, այսինքն` Արևմտյան Հայաստանի տարածքում նոր պետություն ստեղծելու: Իսկ այդ պետությունը Քրդստանն է: «Այսինքն այսօր, ճանաչելով Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ԱՄՆ-ը կհայտարարի, թե թուրքերը նույն կերպ ցեղասպանության են ենթարկել նաև հույներին, ասորիներին, քրդերին (նկատենք, որ արդեն իսկ ասում են-հեղ.):  Ինչն էլ հիմք կդառնա, որ դատարանը  քրդերին զիջի Արևմտյան Հայաստանը` հայերին զրկելով իր պետությունն ունենալու իրավունքներից: Այնպես որ կեղտոտ քաղաքականություն է իրականացվում»,- ArmAr.am-ի հետ զրույցում եզրակացնում է պրն Կամսարականը: Վերջինս պատահական չի համարում նաև Անգլիայի շահագրգռվածությունը Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցում: «Այդ երկիրը դեռ 1886-ից  իրականացվող ցեղասպանությունների համար հայերիս առաջ պատասխանատվություն է կրում, այսօր Մեծ Բրիտանիան ևս դրել է Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը: Ուրեմն, կարելի է այս ամենից գալ այն հետևության, որ վերջնականապես դրվել է Հայկական հարցը փակելու ու հայերին պետությունից զրկելու հարցը: Այսօրվա  ամբողջ գործընթացները այս տրամաբանությամբ են զարգանում»,- եզրակացրեց Սիմոն Կամսարականը:
> http://armar.am/2010/03/04/սիմոն-կամ...ական-հա/


Կարդացի այս նյութը և հիշեցի դպրոցական ուսուցչուհուս պատմածը
Առաջին դասարանում կարդում են այբենարանը -աշակերտը կարդում է տառ առ տառ- շ -  ի -  շ : ուսուցիչն ասում է, դե հիմա կարդա ամբողջական բառը- աշակերտը թե -բոթուլ!  :Hands Up: 
Հիմա սրա ասածն է:  :Bad:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.03.2010), My World My Space (13.03.2010), Տրիբուն (09.03.2010)

----------


## Javakhk

*Չալդը-Կարծախ սահմանային անցակետը Թուրքիայի եւ Ջավախքի միջեւ*

Ահա այս տեսքն ունի հիմա Չալդը-Կարծախ սահմանային անցակետը Թուրքիայի եւ Ջավախքի միջեւ.



Ճանապարհը Արդահանից մինչեւ այս անցակետ Թուրքիայի տարածքում արդեն ավարտված է: Իսկ Ջավախքի տարածքում ճանապարհը ավարտվելու է այս տարվա ընթացքում: Այն Կարծախ - Ախալքալաք - Նինոծմինդա - Ծալկա գծով մտնելու է ադրբեջանաբնակ Բորչալու (Բաշկեչիդ-Դմանիս շրջանում), եւ այդտեղից էլ գնալու դեպի Ադրբեջան եւ Թիֆլիս: Կառուցվում է նաեւ այդ ճանապարհի մի նոր ճյուղ, որը Կարծախից գնալու է դեպի Նինոծմինդա շրջանցելով հայկական Ախալքալաք քաղաքը:

Քարտեզները ահա այստեղ են.
http://travel.javakhk.net/general_maps.html
http://forum.openarmenia.com/uploads...1234086280.jpg
http://www.kat2.ru/ext/gallery/album...vani_merge.jpg



http://www.akhalkalaki.ge/norut162.html

----------

Ambrosine (13.03.2010), Rammer (13.03.2010), Tig (17.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> *ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՅԻ ՎԱՐՉԱՊԵՏԸ ԿՐԿԻՆ ՍՊԱՌՆՈՒՄ Է ՀԱՅԵՐԻՆ*
> 
> Գերմանական Der Spiegel հանդեսին տված հարցազրույցում Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիբ Էրդողանը կրկին հիշատակել է Թուրքիայում բնակվող հայաստանցիների խնդիրը: “Մենք դիմում ենք հայկական սփյուռքին եւ ամեն երկրի առանձին, որը պաշտպանում է սփյուռքին. մեր երկրում կան հայեր, որոնք հանդիսանում են Թուրքիայի քաղաքացի, բայց կան նաեւ այնպիսիները, ովքեր ապրում են անօրինական: Մինչ այժմ մենք աչք էինք փակում դրա վրա, բայց եթե հայկական սփյուռքը հետագայում էլ պետք է շարունակի այդ ոգով, մենք կձեռնարկենք քայլեր”, հայտարարել է Էրդողանը, խոսելով այն մասին, որ հայկական սփյուռքը քայլեր է ձեռնարկում ցեղասպանության խնդիրը այլ երկրների խորհրդարաններում առաջ տանելու համար:


Սա էլ նրանց համար, ով լավ չէր հասկացել կամ փորձում էր այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել:
http://lragir.am

----------

Tig (30.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Սա էլ նրանց համար, ով լավ չէր հասկացել կամ փորձում էր այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել:
> http://lragir.am


Հա  իրոք,  երեկ  հերթական  հիմար,  ավելին  կասեմ  անհետևողական  ու  արդեն  անիմաստ  դարձած  հայտարարությամբ  է  հանդես  եկել  Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեբ Թայիբ Էրդողանը,  կրկին  բարձրաձայնելով,  որ  եթե  հայկական սփյուռքի  ճնշումը  մեծանա,  ապա  Թուրքիայում  ապրող  շուրջ  25000 անօրինական  հայերը  կարտաքսվեն  երկրից:
Նշեց  նաև,  որ  եթե  պարզվի  պատմական  իրադարձություների  իրողությունը,  ապա  իրենք  կընդունեն դա,  բայց  Հայստանն  էլ  պետք  է  ընդունի  իր  անցյալը:  Դե  արի  ու  մի  ասա,  այ  Էրդողան,  դու  վաբշե  պատմություն  դպրոցում  անցել  ես :Think: 
*Էհ  դու  Էրդողան,  հիմար  Էրդողան /էհ  դու  կկու, հիմար  կկու/*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա  իրոք,  երեկ  հերթական  հիմար,  ավելին  կասեմ  անհետևողական  ու  արդեն  անիմաստ  դարձած  հայտարարությամբ  է  հանդես  եկել  Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեբ Թայիբ Էրդողանը,  կրկին  բարձրաձայնելով,  որ  եթե  հայկական սփյուռքի  ճնշումը  մեծանա,  ապա * Թուրքիայում  ապրող  շուրջ  25000 անօրինական  հայերը * կարտաքսվեն  երկրից:
> Նշեց  նաև,  որ  եթե  պարզվի  պատմական  իրադարձություների  իրողությունը,  ապա  իրենք  կընդունեն դա,  բայց  Հայստանն  էլ  պետք  է  ընդունի  իր  անցյալը:  Դե  արի  ու  մի  ասա,  այ  Էրդողան,  դու  վաբշե  պատմություն  դպրոցում  անցել  ես
> *Էհ  դու  Էրդողան,  հիմար  Էրդողան /էհ  դու  կկու, հիմար  կկու/*


Լավ ա, ահագին պրոգրես կա… առաջին անգա 100 000 էր, երկրորդ անգամ դառավ 25 000… մի հատ էլ ինտերվյու որ տա կարող ա  5000 դառնա… մեկ էլ որ ասի էդ ինչ անցյալ ա որ պտի ընդունենք, լրիվ տեղը կընկնի… 

 Հլա էդ հեչ… "Շպիգելին" մենք գիտենք թե դա ոնց է արվում… իհարկե գիտեն,հո առաջին անգամը չի
՞

----------

yerevanci (30.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

Կամ էլ էն 75000-ին արդեն արտաքսելա  :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (30.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*Թուրքիան գրեթե դարձել է Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ. Սուաթ Քընըքլըօղլու*

Թուրքիան, թեև առանց անունը նշվելու, գրեթե դարձել է ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ: Այս մասին թուրքական Star օրաթերթի հետ հարցազրույցում հայտարարել է Թուրքիայի «Արդարություն և զարգացում» իշխող կուսակցության արտաքին հարաբերությունների հարցերով փոխնախագահ Սուաթ Քընըքլըօղլուն:

«Այսօրվա իրավիճակը բոլորովին այլ է: Եթե անգամ դանդաղ ընթացող, սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ, հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթաց կա, և այն շարունակվում է: Մենք ցանկանում ենք, որպեսզի այդ գործընթացը հասնի իր նպատակակետին, սակայն, միևնույն ժամանակ, ցանկանում ենք տեսնել, որ ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի կարգավորման առնչությամբ քայլեր են իրականացվում»,- հայտարարել է Սուաթ Քընըքլըօղլուն` ստեղծված իրավիճակի առնչությամբ բերելով հետևյալ օրինակը. «Երկու մարդ ճանապարհ են դուրս գալիս ավտոմեքենայով: Սակայն ճանապարհին նետված քարից պայթում է մեքենայի անվադողը։ Հիմա մենք ներկա պահին ավտոմեքենայից իջել և փորձում ենք նորոգել այդ անվադողը: Հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը տարածաշրջանային հարց է: Եթե կարգավորվեն հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները, ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի կարգավորումն էլ կդրվի ռելսերին և Հարավային Կովկասը կվերածվի Թուրքիայի ազդեցության գոտու: Հայերն ասում են` նախապայման չկար, սակայն եթե նույնիսկ Արձանագրություններում չի հիշատակվում ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդիրը, խոսք է գնում տարածաշրջանային հակամարտությունների խաղաղ կարգավորման մասին»,- նշել է Քընըքլըօղլուն` ընդգծելով, որ ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդիրը տարածաշրջանի վրա մեծ ազդեցություն գործող հակամարտություն է:

Թուրքիայի իշխող կուսակցության փոխնախագահը հայտարարել է, թե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորում անուղղակիորեն նշանակում է ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի լուծում:

«Հարցի կարգավորման համար նկատվում է ակտիվ դիվանագիտական երթևեկություն: *Թուրքիան, առանց անունը նշվելու, գրեթե դարձել է Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ: Առայժմ արդյունք չկա:* Չեմ կարող ասել, թե կարգավորման գործընթացը երբ կհանգուցալուծվի և ինչպիսի ելք կունենա, սակայն հուսով եմ, որ Թուրքիայի և Հայաստանի միջև հարաբերությունները կկարգավորվեն: *Արձանագրություններից ստորագրությունը հետ վերցնելն ամենևին էլ օգտակար չէ Երևանի համար: Վախենում եմ, որ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացի ձախողման դեպքում Կովկասում լարվածությունը կմեծանա, և հնարավոր է` սկսվեն բախումներ:* Եթե Արձանագրությունները տապալվեն, մենք ոչ թե կվերադառնանք այն կետին, որտեղից սկսել ենք, այլ ավելի վատ կետի կհասնենք: Երբ մենք տեսնենք ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի կարգավորման «ճանապարհային քարտեզը», մեծ հաշվով հասած կլինենք կարգավորման»,– ասել է նա:

Թուրքիայի իշխող կուսակցության փոխնախագահը, կարևորելով երկրի արտգործնախարար Ահմեթ Դավութօղլուի` հայկական սփյուռքի հետ շփումներ սկսելու անհրաժեշտության մասին հայտարարությունը, նշել է, որ արդեն ապրիլին ինքը ծրագրում է հանդիպել Սփյուռքի որոշ ներկայացուցիչների հետ:

Թերթ

----------


## Լեռնցի

ՙ*Իրավունքը de facto՚-ի հարցազրույցը Հայաստանի ազատագրության հայ գաղտնի բանակի ազատամարտիկների և նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների ՙՈւխտ Արարատի՚ հասարակական նախաձեռնության աշխատանքները համակարգող եւ համանուն պարբերականի խմբագիր Տիգրան Փաշաբեզյանի հետ է:*
ՙԻրավունքը de facto՚, թիվ 23 (183), էջ 9: 
Հարցազրույցը կայացել է մարտի 23-ին, հրատարակվել մարտ 30 - ապրիլ 1-ին, 2010 թ.: 
------------------------------------------------------

*ՙՍեյսմիկ վտանգի բարձրաձայնումը քաղաքական խնդիր է հետապնդում՚*

*ՙԹուրքիան եւ Հայաստանը վերածվելու են ենթամանդատային պետությունների՚*
*
-Պարոն Փաշաբեզյան, օրեր առաջ Կ. Պոլսի քաղաքապետը խոսում էր քաղաքին սպառնացող հնարավոր սեյսմիկ վտանգի մասին: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, դա կարո՞ղ է Հայաստան - Թուրքիա Արձանագրությունների վավերացման ձգձգման պատճառ հանդիսանալ:* 
-Իրականում երեք հարց տվեցիք, որոնք ճիշտ է փոխկապակցված են, բայց դրանց պետք է առանձին-առանձին պատասխանել: 
Բուն պատասխանին անցնելուց առաջ թույլ տվեք հարցնել. ՙՏարօրինակ չի՞ թվում Ձեզ, որ տվյալ հաղորդագրության համաձայն, ստացվում է, որ թուրքական սեյսմիկ ծառայությունները կարող են ամիսներ առաջ կանխատեսել երկրաշարժ եւ նույնիսկ հաշվարկել դրա ուժգնությունն ու պատճառած վնասները՚: Մի բան, որ դեռևս Ճապոնական սեյսմիկ ծառայություններն են դժվարանում անել, ուստի այստեղ խոսք կարող է գնալ արհեստական երկրաշարժի մասին: 
*-Ի՞նչ է, հնարավոր է նաեւ արհեստակա՞ն երկրաշարժ:*
-Եթե դա հնարավոր էր տասնամյակներ առաջ, ապա հնարավոր է և այսօր: Չէ՞ որ հայտնի է` 1968-ին կնքվեց սովետա - ամերիկյան պայմանագիրը մետեորոլոգիական եւ գեոֆիզիկական զենքեր չկիրառելու մասին: Ինչ վերաբերում է Հայաստան - Թուրքիա Արձանագրություներին, ապա տեսնում ենք թե օրեր առաջ եվրոկոմիսարների ինչ մեծ դեսանտ իջավ Հայաստան ՀՀ իշխանություններին համոզելու արագացնելու արձանագրություների վավերացումը եւ Մադրիդյան նորացված սկզբունքներով համաձայնագրի ստորագրումը: Նույն տեսակ Ճնշումներ իրականացվում են նաեւ թուրքական իշխանությունների վրա: Այնպես որ, վավերացման գործընթացը Թուրքիայում դանդաղեցնելու իմաստով սեյսմիկ սպառնալիքներն ազդեցություն չեն ունենա: Ավելին, կարիքի դեպքում Եվրոմիությունն ու Ռուսաստանը Թուրքիային կաջակցեն բնակչության օժանդակության եւ տարհանման գործում: Սեյսմիկ վտանգի բարձրաձայնումը ավելի շուտ քաղաքական խնդիր է հետապնդում: 
*-Ուրեմն, արծարծված սեյսմիկ խնդիրներում քաղաքակա՞ն ենթատեքստ կա:* 
-Իհարկե կա: Չնայած դրա մասին արեւմտյան եւ թուրքական վերլուծաբանները աշխատում են չխոսել: 
*-Դա կարո՞ղ է ազդել նաեւ Հայաստանի գործընթացների վրա:* 
-Ո՛չ: Դա վերաբերում է միայն Թուրքիային, քանի որ դրանով նախապատրաստվելու է Թուրքիայի արեւմտյան հատվածի մասնատումը, ինչի համաձայն իրականացվելու է Կ. Պոլսի եւ շրջակայքի բնակչության տարհանումը դեպի արեւելք` երկրի կենտրոնական մասեր: 
*-Պարզաբանեք խնդրեմ:* 
-Մեր վերլուծաբանները մոռանում են, ավելի ճիշտ աշխատում են չնշել, որ արձանագրությունները կազմել են եվրոպական կոմիսարները եւ պարտադրել երկու կողմերի իշխանություններին: Եկեք վերհիշենք, որ դրանց միջոցով Թուրքիան եւ Հայաստանը վերածվելու են ենթամանդատային պետությունների, այսինքն, հայտնվելու են Շվեյցարիայի եւ Նոր Եվրոպայի արտաքին գործոց նախարարությունների թելադրանքի տակ: Դրանից հետո, վերջիններս էլ իրականացնելու են Թուրքիայի մասնատումը` ըստ Ռալֆ Պիտերսի 2006-ին հրապարակած Միջին Արեւելքի նոր քարտեզի: Մի քանի փուլերով, մի քանի մասերի: Այդ մասին գրել ենք 2006-ի մեր վերլուծականներում, եթե չեմ սխալվում` ՙՈւխտ արարատի՚ պարբերականի 10-րդ համարում: Անդրադառնալով թեմային, ասենք, որ առաջին մասնատումը նախատեսվում է երկրի արեւելյան տարածքներում, որտեղ ծրագրվում է ստեղծել անկախ քրդական պետություն: Ինչ վերաբերում է երկրորդ փուլին` Կ. Պոլսին, ապա Բոսֆոր եւ Դարդանել նեղուցների առափնյա երկու հատվածները անջատվելու են Թուրքիայից եւ դրանց վերահսկողությունը անցնելու է եվրոերկրներին, օրինակ, Բուլղարիային` եվրոպական մասից եւ նորաստեղ մեկ այլ պետության` թուրքական մասից: Ինչ վերաբերում է բուն թուրքական պետությանը, ապա դա Անկարա մայրաքաղաքով սեղմվելու է երկրի հյուսիս - կենտրոնական մասերում` սահմանափակ ելքով դեպի Սեւ ծով: 2007-ին այդ խնդրիրներին կրկին անդրադարձանք Գլոբալացման նախագծով Ծովային միությունների կազմավորման ծրագրի ի հայտ գալուց հետո… Այնտեղ էլ պարզվեց, որ կարեւոր նշանակություն եւ դերակատարություն է վերապահվում ծովային ուղիները վերահսկող կղզիներին, որոնց բնակչության հիմնական մասը նախատեսվում է տարհանել` տեղ ազատելով ռազմական բազաների եւ զորքերի համար: Դա վերաբերում է Ջիբլարթարը հսկող Մադերայի կղզուն, որտեղ վերջերս տեղի ունեցավ մեծ ջրհեղեղ, վերաբերում է Հայիթիին եւ այլ ռազմավարական նշանակության կղզիների… Հայիթիի օրինակով եթե նայենք, ապա այնտեղ մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացավ, որ կղզու բնակիչներին ցանկանում են տարհանել եւ երկիրը վերածել ԱՄՆ-ի եւ ՆԱՏՕ-ի ռազմակայանի: Սա է իրողությունը: Այդպես էլ կարող է լինել, որովհետեւ կուտակված բոլոր խնդիրների լուծման համար, իրավականի փոխարեն, առաջարկվում են քաղաքական կամային լուծումներ: 

*Զրուցեց Կարինե Ռաֆայելյանը
*

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ, թուրքական շարքերում ինչ որ խուճապ կամ նման մի բան եմ նկատում: Գյուլի ձայնն ընդհանրապես չի գալիս, Էրդողանին են գցել մեջտեղ, սա էլ աջ ու ձախա խփում իրան..
Ձեզ ոնցա թվում?

----------


## Մովսես

Եթե թուրքական սահմանը բացեն, կլցվեն սաղ քրդերը և պարսիկների պես կփչացնեն մեր երկիրը:  :Angry2:

----------


## Tig

> Ժողովուրդ, թուրքական շարքերում ինչ որ խուճապ կամ նման մի բան եմ նկատում: Գյուլի ձայնն ընդհանրապես չի գալիս, Էրդողանին են գցել մեջտեղ, սա էլ աջ ու ձախա խփում իրան..
> Ձեզ ոնցա թվում?


Ապրիլի 24-նա մոտենում՝ դրանիցա…

հ.գ. Մովսես ջան. պարսիկներն են մեր երկիրը փչացրե՞լ, թե՞ մենք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե թուրքական սահմանը բացեն, կլցվեն սաղ քրդերը և պարսիկների պես կփչացնեն մեր երկիրը:


Ապեր,մեր երկրում սկի մենք չենք կարում ապրենք ուր մնաց քուրդ ու պարսիկ գան… ի դեպ մեր երկիրն արդեն փչացած ա ու ըդտեղ ոչ պարսիկը ոչ էլ քուրդը ոչ մի մեղք չունեն… նույնիսկ կապ չունեն

----------

Tig (20.04.2010), Բիձա (17.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*Հրապարակվել են Ցեղասպանության հարցում թուրք դիվանագետներին ուղղորդող 10 կետերը
*

Անկարան հատուկ ցուցումներ է ուղարկել աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում հավատարմագրված իր բոլոր դիվանագիտական առաքելություններին:

Թուրքական Hurriyet օրաթերթը ներկայացնում է Թուրքիայի արտաքին քաղաքական գերատեսչության` բոլոր թուրքական դեսպանատներին և հյուպատոսարաններին ուղարկված «գործողության պլանում» տեղ գտած 10 կետերը.
1. Շփումներ հաստատեք այն երկրի հայկական սփյուռքի ներկայացուցիչների հետ, որտեղ դուք գտնվում են: Հայերի առջև բացեք թուրքական դիվանագիտական առաքելության դռները և նրանց նույնպես մասնակից դարձրեք ձեր կազմակերպած միջոցառումներին:

2. Մասնակցեք հայերի ազդեցիկ կազմակերպությունների միջոցառումներին և ժողովներին, բացատրեք նրանց Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշումը:

3. Հայկական սփյուռքում հիմնականում երեք խումբ կա` Ցեղասպանության հարցում շահ հետապնդողներ, Թուրքիայից գաղթած, սակայն դեռևս կապեր պահպանողներ, Ցեղասպանության հարցում ավելի չափավոր դիրքորոշում ունեցողներ: Հատկապես կապեր հաստատեք այդ վերջին խմբի ներկայացուցիչների հետ: Սակայն մի անտեսեք նաև Թուրքիային դեմ հանդես եկողներին: Նրանց նույնպես հրավիրեք դեսպանատներում և գլխավոր հյուպատոսություններում կազմակերպվող միջոցառումներին:

4. Այն երկրներում, որտեղ դուք գտնվում եք, մի անտեսեք հայ դիվանագետներին: Անպայման ընդունեք նրանց հրավերներն ու մասնակցեք նրանց կողմից կազմակերպվող հավաքույթներին:

5. Շփումներ հաստատեք այն երկրների համալսարաննների, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչների հետ, որտեղ դուք գտնվում եք: Ելույթով հանդես եկեք նրանց կողմից կազմակերպվող միջոցառումների ժամանակ: Յուրաքանչյուր առիթի դեպքում ներկայացրեք, բացատրեք Ցեղասպանության հետ կապված Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշումը:

6. Շփումներ հաստատեք այն երկրների մտավորականների հետ, որտեղ դուք գտնվում եք, և նրանց ներկայացրեք Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշումը:

7. Զարգացրեք ձեր կապերը Թուրքիայի հետ մոտ հարաբերություններ ունեցող Բալկանյան, Մերձավոր Արևելքի, հարևան երկրների դիվանագետների հետ: Ցեղասպանության թեման օրակարգ բերեք այդ երկրների դիվանագետների հետ կազմակերպվող համաժողովների ընթացքում: Ստեղծեք այնպիսի պայմաններ, որոնց դեպքում երրորդ երկրների դիվանագետները, հատկապես նրանք, ովքեր ջերմ են վերաբերվում Թուրքիային, կկարողանան ծանոթանալ Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշմանը: 
8. Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշումը ներկայացնելիս հատկապես շեշտադրում արեք Անկարայի առաջարկած և Հայաստանի հետ ստորագրված Արձանագրություններում տեղ գտած «պատմաբանների համատեղ հանձնաժողովի» վրա: Ձեր հիմնական ուղերձը պետք է լինի պատմությունը պատմաբաններին թողնելը:

9. Ուշադրություն հրավիրեք հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացի վրա: Նշեք, որ Թուրքիայի և Հայաստանի միջև հարաբերությունների բարելավումը նպաստելու է երկու երկրների ժողովուրդների բարօրությանը:

10. Ընդգծեք, որ Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև հարաբերությունների զարգացումը նպաստելու է Կովկասում կայունության հաստատմանը: Այդ շրջանակում բացատրեք, որ ողջ տարածաշրջանում կայունության ապահովման համար անհրաժեշտ է ոչ միայն Երևան-Անկարա մերձեցումը, այլ նաև ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի կարգավորումը»:

tert.am

----------

Tig (22.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> *Կոալիցիան Արձանագրությունները հանում է ԱԺ օրակարգից*
> 
> ՀՀ ազգային ժողովում քաղաքական կոալիցիա կազմած կուսակցությունների քաղաքական խորհուրդները տարածել են համատեղ հայտարարություն, որում ասվում է.
> 
> «Վերջին երկու տարիների ընթացքում ՀՀ նախագահը ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի քաղաքական մեծամասնության աջակցությամբ հետևողական քայլեր իրականացրեց առանց նախապայմանների հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հաստատման ու զարգացման ուղղությամբ։ Այդ գործընթացին իրենց ակտիվ ավանդը բերեցին ԱՄՆ-ը, Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունը, Ֆրանսիան, Շվեյցարիան։ Աշխարհի բազմաթիվ երկրներ դրականորեն արձագանքեցին այդ նախաձեռնությանը` ընդգծելով դրա բացառիկ կարևորությունը տարածաշրջանային կայունության հաստատման ու առկա հիմնախնդիրները քաղաքակիրթ երկխոսությամբ լուծելու հարցում։
> 
> Հայկական կողմի կառուցողական ջանքերը և միջազգային հանրության ակնկալիքները շարունակաբար բախվեցին թուրքական կողմի անհետևողական, խուսափողական դիրքորոշումներին, շարունակական նախապայմանների առաջադրման քաղաքականությանը, որը փակուղի մտցրեց 2009թ. հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Ցյուրիխում ստորագրված հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների խելամիտ ժամկետներում վավերացման գործընթացը։
> 
> ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի քաղաքական մեծամասնությունն անընդունելի է համարում թուրքական կողմի, մասնավորապես` վարչապետ Էրդողանի վերջին օրերի հայտարարությունները, որոնցով կրկին հայ-թուրքական արձանագgրությունների վավերացումը Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանի կողմից անմիջական կախվածության մեջ է դնում Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ-Ադրբեջան հակամարտության կարգավորումից։ Միաժամանակ, նկատի ունենալով, որ թուրքական կողմի հրաժարումն առանց նախապայմանների խելամիտ ժամկետներում արձանագրությունները վավերացնելու պարտավորություններից իմաստազրկում է այս փուլում դրանց վավերացման գործընթացի հետագա շարունակումը ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովում, անհրաժեշտ է համարում այդ գործընթացի առկախումը, և որպես ըստ անհրաժեշտության քննարկվող հարցի` դրանց քննարկումն Ազգային ժողովի քառօրյա նիստերի օրակարգերից հանելը` մինչև թուրքական կողմը պատրաստ կլինի առանց նախապայմանների գործընթացի հետագա շարունակման»։


tert.am

----------


## Վիշապ

Փաստորեն Սերժի դուխը լավ էլ հերիքեց «մարտահրավեր նետելու Թուրքիային ու միջազգային հանրությանը», այդպիսով ջրելով լևոնականների կանխատեսումները։ Առա՜ջ, Հայաստան։ :Tongue:

----------


## Tig

> Փաստորեն Սերժի դուխը լավ էլ հերիքեց «մարտահրավեր նետելու Թուրքիային ու միջազգային հանրությանը», այդպիսով ջրելով լևոնականների կանխատեսումները։ Առա՜ջ, Հայաստան։


Վիշապ ջան, դա մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե նորից ինչ ինչ ազդեցությունների տակ հարցը չմտցնեն Ազգային ժողովի նիստերի օրակարգ…
Երբ որ իսկականից տեր լինեն իրանց խոսքին ու Թուրքիաի, իրոք առանձ նախապայմանների արձանագրության հաստատման իրական համաձայնությունը ստանալուց հետո, նոր կանդրադառնան էս հարցին, այ էդ ժամանակ կարանք ասենք որ դուխները հերիքեց:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, դա մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե նորից ինչ ինչ ազդեցությունների տակ հարցը չմտցնեն Ազգային ժողովի նիստերի օրակարգ…
> Երբ որ իսկականից տեր լինեն իրանց խոսքին ու Թուրքիաի, իրոք առանձ նախապայմանների արձանագրության հաստատման իրական համաձայնությունը ստանալուց հետո, նոր կանդրադառնան էս հարցին, այ էդ ժամանակ կարանք ասենք որ դուխները հերիքեց:


Տիգ ջան, էս շախմատային իրավիճակը (կամ քյալագյոզությունը), որը ստեղծվեց հենց Սերժի կողմից, այլ ելք չուներ էլ, քան բոլոր ձիու քայլերը հետ վերականգնելը։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ քաղաքական թուլամորթների մի ողջ բանակ Հայաստանում սպառնալի կանխագուշակումներ է անում, թե իբր հեսա սաղ տալու ենք ու կործանվելու ենք։ Սերժի քյալագյոզական ֆուտբոլը ճիշտ է շատ վտանգավոր խաղ էր (և դեռևս՝ է), բայց կարևոր բաներ ապացուցեց. 
1. Լևոնական քիրվայական գաղափարները չաշխատող են։
2. Ղարաբաղի հանրապետության անկախությանը այլընտրանք չկա։
3. Թյուրքական ու թաթարական պետությունների հետ քնքուշ վերաբերմունքը հակառակ էֆֆեկտն է ունենում, իրենք դրանից նագլիանում են։
4. Հայաստանի ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական դաշտը պիտի փոխի իր մոտեցումները (թուլամորթ ու դիշովկա) թե միջազգային ուժերի դերի գնահատման հարցում, թե Հայաստանի ինքնուրույնության հարցում։ Հակառակ դեպքում կոնկրետ ինձ համար, հենց այս պահին Սերժից լավ նախագահ չկա։

----------

davidus (22.04.2010), Tig (22.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ միգուցե պարզապես ռուսներն ու յանկիները չբարիշեցին ու Մեդվեդը ասեց. «Սեռժիկ, ոչ մի սահմանի բացում»:

----------

Chuk (22.04.2010), Kuk (22.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Մի փոքր հստակեցում, գուցե, մտցնի այսօրվա ուղերձը: Իսկ դեռ եղածը, իրականում, որևէ եզրակացություն անելու հիմք չի տալիս, այդ թվում դուխի բավարարության մասին:

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Տիգ ջան, էս շախմատային իրավիճակը (կամ քյալագյոզությունը), որը ստեղծվեց հենց Սերժի կողմից, այլ ելք չուներ էլ, քան բոլոր ձիու քայլերը հետ վերականգնելը։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ քաղաքական թուլամորթների մի ողջ բանակ Հայաստանում սպառնալի կանխագուշակումներ է անում, թե իբր հեսա սաղ տալու ենք ու կործանվելու ենք։ Սերժի քյալագյոզական ֆուտբոլը ճիշտ է շատ վտանգավոր խաղ էր (և դեռևս՝ է), բայց կարևոր բաներ ապացուցեց. 
> 1. Լևոնական քիրվայական գաղափարները չաշխատող են։
> 2. Ղարաբաղի հանրապետության անկախությանը այլընտրանք չկա։
> 3. Թյուրքական ու թաթարական պետությունների հետ քնքուշ վերաբերմունքը հակառակ էֆֆեկտն է ունենում, իրենք դրանից նագլիանում են։
> 4. Հայաստանի ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական դաշտը պիտի փոխի իր մոտեցումները (թուլամորթ ու դիշովկա) թե միջազգային ուժերի դերի գնահատման հարցում, թե Հայաստանի ինքնուրույնության հարցում։ Հակառակ դեպքում կոնկրետ ինձ համար, հենց այս պահին Սերժից լավ նախագահ չկա։


1. Հարևան պետությունների հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատելուն այլընտրանք չկա,
2. Ղարաբաղի հանրապետության անկախությունը լավագույն լուծումն է, ցավոք ոչ միակը,
3. Ազգային հողի վրա տրված էմոցիոնալ գնահատականները պատասխանի արժան չեն,
4. Բա՞ Քոչը ապեր  :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (22.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> 1. Հարևան պետությունների հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատելուն այլընտրանք չկա,


Սրա տակ կարող էիր ստորագրել՝
«Լավագույն ցանկություններով՝ Չուկ» :Tongue: 
Իսկ եթե հարևանները չեն ուզում քեզ հետ բարիդրացիական լինել, ի՞նչ ես անելու, խնդրելու ե՞ս։ Սերժը խնդրեց, ստացա՞վ։



> 2. Ղարաբաղի հանրապետության անկախությունը լավագույն լուծումն է, ցավոք ոչ միակը,


Աչքիս ոմանց համար ցավոտ կլինի, եթե Սերժը պնդի այդ լավագույն լուծումը։ (Ստիպված է պնդել, ու հենց կպնդի)։ 



> 3. Ազգային հողի վրա տրված էմոցիոնալ գնահատականները պատասխանի արժան չեն,


Ապեր, պատմություն կարդա, դասեր քաղի։ Թուրքիան ամեն ձև վիզ է դնում որ քեզ ապացուցի իր վերաբերմունքը, էն էլ չես համոզվում :Jpit:  Թե՞ դուրդ գալիս է, որ հարևաններդ որոնց հետ բարիդրացիական ես ուզում լինել, իրենց «պապական հող» Զանգեզուրն են կարոտած ախորժակով հիշում։



> 4. Բա՞ Քոչը ապեր


Չէ, Սերժը :Love:

----------


## Chuk

> Սրա տակ կարող էիր ստորագրել՝
> «Լավագույն ցանկություններով՝ Չուկ»
> Իսկ եթե հարևանները չեն ուզում քեզ հետ բարիդրացիական լինել, ի՞նչ ես անելու, խնդրելու ե՞ս։ Սերժը խնդրեց, ստացա՞վ։


Սերժը չխնդրեց, Սերժը տուֆտա քաղաքականություն վարեց:
Ոչ, չեմ խնդրելու: Նորմալ քաղաքականություն եմ վարելու: («Եմ»-ը ես չեմ, այլ իշխանությունն ա, այն իշխանությունը, ով կկարողանա ճիշտ քաղաքականություն վարել):
Սա անխուսափելին ա ու ճիշտն ա, թե երբ կլինի, հայտնի չի: «Քիրվայության» պիտակով բնորոշվող երևույթի մասին չենք խոսում, խոսում ենք նորմալ հարաբերությունների մասին:




> Աչքիս ոմանց համար ցավոտ կլինի, եթե Սերժը պնդի այդ լավագույն լուծումը։ (Ստիպված է պնդել, ու հենց կպնդի)։


Վա՜յ: Լու՞րջ ապեր: Բա պաչի Սերժի ճակատը:
Եթե պնդի, հրաշալի կլինի: Եթե հասնի դրան՝ հոյակապ:




> Ապեր, պատմություն կարդա, դասեր քաղի։ Թուրքիան ամեն ձև վիզ է դնում որ քեզ ապացուցի իր վերաբերմունքը, էն էլ չես համոզվում Թե՞ դուրդ գալիս է, որ հարևաններդ որոնց հետ բարիդրացիական ես ուզում լինել, իրենց «պապական հող» Զանգեզուրն են կարոտած ախորժակով հիշում։


Ձյաձս, արի կլինի ինձ մի ուղարկի դասեր քաղելու՝ մնալով էմոցիոնալ հարթության մեջ: Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի մեջ նորմալ հարաբերություններ հաստատելը հնարավոր է, իսկ ազգայինի վրա հիմնվելով ու մարդկանց թույլ կետին կպնելով նման կեղծ խոսքերն իմ համար զավեշտալի:




> Չէ, Սերժը


Վա՜յ: Բա մի հատ էլ պաչի ճակատը  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սերժը չխնդրեց, Սերժը տուֆտա քաղաքականություն վարեց:
> Ոչ, չեմ խնդրելու: Նորմալ քաղաքականություն եմ վարելու: («Եմ»-ը ես չեմ, այլ իշխանությունն ա, այն իշխանությունը, ով կկարողանա ճիշտ քաղաքականություն վարել):
> Սա անխուսափելին ա ու ճիշտն ա, թե երբ կլինի, հայտնի չի: «Քիրվայության» պիտակով բնորոշվող երևույթի մասին չենք խոսում, խոսում ենք նորմալ հարաբերությունների մասին:
> Վա՜յ: Լու՞րջ ապեր: Բա պաչի Սերժի ճակատը:
> Եթե պնդի, հրաշալի կլինի: Եթե հասնի դրան՝ հոյակապ:
> 
> 
> Ձյաձս, արի կլինի ինձ մի ուղարկի դասեր քաղելու՝ մնալով էմոցիոնալ հարթության մեջ: Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի մեջ նորմալ հարաբերություններ հաստատելը հնարավոր է, իսկ ազգայինի վրա հիմնվելով ու մարդկանց թույլ կետին կպնելով նման կեղծ խոսքերն իմ համար զավեշտալի:
> 
> ...


Ապեր, «նորմալ քաղաքականությունը» բավականին լուրջ գրավական է, փաստարկ է, ու ինչ խոսք ես դրա դեմ բան չունեմ ասելու։ Ո՞վ բան ունի ասելու «նորմալ քաղաքականության» դեմ։ Մնում է, ասես թե որն է այդ նորմալը, ու ես գալիս եմ ճակատդ համբուրելու։
Համ էլ դու ինձ մի ասա, թե ես ինչ անեմ իմ սիրելի նախագահի հետ։ :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, «նորմալ քաղաքականությունը» բավականին լուրջ գրավական է, փաստարկ է, ու ինչ խոսք ես դրա դեմ բան չունեմ ասելու։ Ո՞վ բան ունի ասելու «նորմալ քաղաքականության» դեմ։ Մնում է, ասես թե որն է այդ նորմալը, ու ես գալիս եմ ճակատդ համբուրելու։
> Համ էլ դու ինձ մի ասա, թե ես ինչ անեմ իմ սիրելի նախագահի հետ։


Ուղղակի, Վիշ ջան, քիչ մը տարօրինակ ա, որ 2 տարի նման քաղաքականություն վարելուց հետո մի կերպ մեկնարկային վիճակի բերել (կամ չբերելուց) հետո նման կարծիքներ եմ կարդում: Իհարկե անհամեմատ վատ կլինի, եթե մեկնարկային վիճակից վատթար վիճակի բերվի, բայց ամեն դեպքում:

Իսկ նորմալը ապեր... ես ինչ իմանամ... գնանք ղրղզենք  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուղղակի, Վիշ ջան, քիչ մը տարօրինակ ա, որ 2 տարի նման քաղաքականություն վարելուց հետո մի կերպ մեկնարկային վիճակի բերել (կամ չբերելուց) հետո նման կարծիքներ եմ կարդում: Իհարկե անհամեմատ վատ կլինի, եթե մեկնարկային վիճակից վատթար վիճակի բերվի, բայց ամեն դեպքում:
> 
> Իսկ նորմալը ապեր... ես ինչ իմանամ... գնանք ղրղզենք


Չուկ, թեթև տար։ Հումորի զգացում, բան… Սերժը քյալագյոզություն էր արեց, գրել եմ վերևում։ Բայց սրան մեկնարկային վիճակ անվանելը երևի էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի։ Նույնն է թե բացասական արդյունքով հետազոտական աշխատանքը աշխատանք չհամարես։ :Wink:  Սերժը ուզեցավ, որ լավ լինի, հիմա չստացվեց, ախպեր։ :Pardon:  Առանց Հայաստանի ներքին ուժեղացման, հարևանների հետ լեզու գտնելը զոռ կլինի։ Սա վատ դաս չի նաև ընդդիմության համար։

----------

Տրիբուն (22.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, թեթև տար։ Հումորի զգացում, բան… Սերժը քյալագյոզություն էր արեց, գրել եմ վերևում։ Բայց սրան մեկնարկային վիճակ անվանելը երևի էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի։ Նույնն է թե բացասական արդյունքով հետազոտական աշխատանքը աշխատանք չհամարես։ Սերժը ուզեցավ, որ լավ լինի, հիմա չստացվեց, ախպեր։ Առանց Հայաստանի ներքին ուժեղացման, հարևանների հետ լեզու գտնելը զոռ կլինի։ Սա վատ դաս չի նաև ընդդիմության համար։


Սերժը իրա հիմնական խնդիրը, այն է ներքին ճնշումներից ազատվելն ու ներքին լեգիտիմության դեֆիցիտը ինչ-որ շրջան արտաքինով լրացնելը, լրիվ լուծել է:
Անշուշտ դու դրանում կմեղադրես ՀԱԿ-ին, ասելով, որ ինքը չպիտի պասիվացներ ժողովրդին ու մենք էլի իրար չենք հասկանա  :Jpit:

----------


## Բիձա

> Կոալիցիան Արձանագրությունները հանում է ԱԺ օրակարգից


Էսի վատ բան չի, հաստատ:  :LOL: 
Տղեն  էնքան ա ըստե ընդե հարցնում, ֆուտբոլ ու շաշկի խաղում, որ իրանից անկախ ուրիշները ֆայմում են ինչ ա պետք անել ու ինքը արդեն էդ վերջի ֆայմածն անում ա: 
Քռչության օրիգինալ տարբերակ  ա: Համենայդեպս  մինչև հիմա եղածներից վատը չի:   :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

ՀՀ Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հեռուստաուղերձը

Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման

գործընթացի վերաբերյալ

Սիրելի ՛  հայրենակիցներ,

Մեկ տարի է անցել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավոր­մանն ուղղված քայլերի վերաբերյալ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա-Շվեյցարիա հա­մատեղ հայտարարությունից: Այս ընթացքում հրապարակվել, հանրային քննարկման են ներկա­յաց­վել և ստորագրվել այդ հարաբե­րություն­ների կարգավորմանն ուղղված երկու արձա­նագ­րու­թյունները: Այդ փաստաթղթերը տևական ժամանակ է արդեն Հայաս­տանի և Թուր­­­քիայի խորհրդա­­րաններում են' սպասելով վավերացման: Հայաստա­նը մշտա­պես ի ցույց է դրել իր հետևողական նվիրվածությունը հարաբերու­թյուն­ների կարգա­վորման գործ­ընթացին' հասնելով մինչև արձանագրությունները Ազ­գային Ժողովի օրակարգում ընդգրկելը: Ողջ աշխարհին մենք ցույց տվեցինք մեր սկզբուն­քային դիր­քո­րոշումն այս հար­ցում' հանդես գալով միայն կառուցողական դիր­քերից: Մենք հայտարարեցինք նաև, որ Թուրքիայի կողմից արձանագրու­թյուն­ները, պայմանավորվածության համաձայն, առանց նախապայմանների և ող­ջա­միտ ժամկետներում վավերացման դեպքում, Հայաստանի խորհրդարանի կողմից դրանց վավերացման տապալումը բացառվում է:

Այսօր եկել է  ,ողջամիտ ժամկետնե­րումե ասածը և ,ա­ռանց նախապայ­ման­ներիե  գործելաոճը գնա­հատելու ժամանակը: Դրանք ոչ միայն Հայաստանի, այլ գործընթացի մեջ ներգրավված բոլոր միջնորդների, մեր բոլոր մի­ջազ­գային գործընկերների կողմից սահմանված չափանիշներ են:

Մեկ տարի շարունակ Թուրքիայի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների կող­մից նախապայմանների լեզվով շարադրված հրապարակային խոսքերի պա­կաս չի զգացվել, մեկ տարի շարունակ Թուրքիան ամեն ինչ արել է ժամա­նակ ձգելու և գործընթացը տապալելու համար: Հետևաբար մեր եզրակա­ցությունն ու դիրքորոշումն էլ միա­նշանակ է.

Թուրքիան պատրաստ չէ սկսված գործընթացը շարունակել և առանց նախապայմանների, արձանագ­րու­թյունների տառին համապատաս­խան քայ­լերով առաջ շարժ­վե­լ:

Ողջամիտ ժամկետները, մեր կարծիքով, ավարտվել են: Ամեն գնով ապ­րիլի 24-ն անցկացնելու թուրքական գործելաոճը պարզապես անընդու­նելի է:

Մենք անընդունելի ենք համարում նաև Հայաստան-Թուրքիա երկխոսու­թյունն ինք­նա­նպատակ դարձնելու անիմաստ ձեռագիրը և այս պահից սկսած' հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ներկա փուլը հա­մա­րում ենք սպառված:

Սիրելի ՛  հայրենակիցներ,

Այս ընթացքում Թուրքիայի հետ սկսված գործընթացի ապագայի վերա­բեր­յալ ես քննարկումներ եմ ունեցել և շարունակում եմ դրանք Ֆրանսիայի Նախա­գահ Նիկոլա Սարկոզիի, ԱՄՆ Նա­խագահ Բարաք Օբամայի, Ռուսաս­տանի Նա­խագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևի, ինչպես նաև եվրոպական մի շարք կառույցների մեր գործ­ընկեր­ների հետ: Ես շնորհակալ եմ նրանց' մեր նա­խա­ձեռնությանը ցու­ցա­բերած օժան­դակու­թյան, գործ­ընթացին սա­տա­­­րելու և դրա առաջընթացին միտ­ված ջան­քերի հա­մար: Չեմ թաքցնում, մեր գործ­ըն­կեր­ները հորդորել են ինձ շա­րու­նակել գործընթացը, հորդորել են չկանգ­նեցնել այն:

Եվ հարգելով նրանց, նրանց ջանքերն ու անկեղծ ցանկություն­ները, կոա­լիցիոն գործընկերների հետ և Անվտանգության խորհրդում քննարկումներից հետո, մենք վճռել ենք առայժմ դուրս չգալ գործընթացից, այլ միայն կասեցնել արձանագրությունների վավերացման ընթացակարգը: Վստահ եմ' սա է պահան­ջում մեր ազգային շահը:

Հայաստանը կպահպանի արձանագրությունների տակ իր ստորագրու­թյունը, որովհետև ցանկանում է պահպանել հարաբերությունների կարգա­վոր­ման հնարավորությունները և որովհետև ցանկանում է խաղաղություն: Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերու­թյունները կարգա­վո­րե­լու մեր քաղաքական նպատակները մնում են ուժի մեջ, և մենք կդիտարկենք ա­ռաջ շարժ­վելու հարցը, երբ համոզվենք, որ Թուր­քիայում կա համապատասխան մթնոլորտ և երբ Անկարայում կտեսնենք հարաբե­րությունների կարգավոր­մանը վերստին պատ­րաստ առաջնորդություն:

Ի լուր աշխարհի հայտարարելով, որ Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի ֆուտ­բոլի ազգա­յին հավաքականների 2008 թվականի սեպտեմբերյան հանդի­պումից սկսված գործ­­­ընթացի այս փուլը մեզ համար այլևս ավարտված է, միևնույն ժա­մանակ ես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում Թուրքիայի նա­խագահ Աբդուլահ Գյու­լին' այս ողջ ընթացքում ցուցա­բե­­րած քաղա­քա­կան կոռեկտության և այն դրա­կան հարաբերությունների համար, որ ձևավոր­վեցին մեր միջև:

Սիրելի ՛  հայրենակիցներ,

Երկու օրից մենք նշելու ենք 20-րդ դարի առաջին ցեղասպանության' Հա­յոց մեծ եղեռնի 95-րդ տարելիցը: Ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչ­ման մեր պայ­քարը շարունակվում է, և եթե Թուր­­­քիայում որոշ շրջանակներ փոր­ձում են օգտա­գործել մեր անկեղ­ծությունն ի վնաս մեզ, օգտագործել այս գործ­ընթացը' խուսա­փելու համար ապրիլի 24-ի իրակա­նությու­նից, ապա նրանք լավ պետք է իմանան' ապրիլի 24-ը Հայոց ցեղասպանու­թյու­նը խորհրդանշող օր է, բայց այն որևէ կերպ չի սահմանափակում դրա միջազ­գա­յին ճանաչման ժամանակացույցը:

Մենք շնորհակալություն ենք հայտնում բոլոր այն պե­տու­­­­թյուններին, կազմակեր­պություններին ու անհատներին, ովքեր զորակցում են մեզ մարդ­կության դեմ ուղղված ոճիրների դատապարտման ու կանխման գոր­ծում: Շնոր­հակալություն ենք հայտնում նաև պատմական ճշմարտության վերա­կանգ­նման հա­մար պայքարող թուրք մտավո­րականներին, ովքեր կիսում են մեր ցավը: Հայոց ցեղասպանության 95-րդ տարելիցի նախաշեմին մենք բո­լորին կոչ ենք անում հիշել, որ պետական մակարդակով մշակված ծրագրով և միայն հայ լինելու համար հրի ու սրի մատնված 1.5 միլիոն անմեղ զոհերի հիշատակը ողջ մարդկության առջև դեռ շա­րունակում է ճանաչման ու դա­տա­պարտման պահանջ դնել:

Սիրելի ՛  հայրենակիցներ,

Այսօր մենք ամուր ենք ավելի, քան երբևէ, մեր ճակատը պարզ' ինչպես միշտ: Ավելի լավ Հայաս­տանի, ավելի լավ տարածաշրջանի, ինչու չէ' նաև աշխար­հի, ավելի ամուր ու միաս­նա­կան հայության նպատակներին միտված մեր ջան­քերն այ­սու­հետ միայն ավելա­նա­լու են: Վստահ եղեք' արդյունքներն էլ անընդհատ տեսա­նելի են լինելու:

Աստված մեզ պահապան:

----------


## Chuk

Առաջին տպավորությամբս այս ողջ ընթացքում միակ ճիշտ քայլն է:

Սակայն դեռ պետք է հասկանալ, արդյո՞ք տակը թաքնված բան չկա: Մասնավորապես հիմա իբր այս հարցից անկախ արագորեն ԼՂ հարցի լուծումների չի՞ գնա, որ հետո վերադառնան այս կետին: Կերևա: Էսօրվա եղածին միանշանակ որևէ գնահատական տալը դեռ վաղ է:

----------

Ariadna (22.04.2010), Askalaf (27.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> ՀՀ Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հեռուստաուղերձը
> 
> Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման
> 
> գործընթացի վերաբերյալ
> 
> :


 Եթե դաժե պաս տալով է ասված,  վատ չի: Հլա մի բան էլ ավել:

----------


## voter

Եղիազար Այնթափցու ականջը կանչի, կամ ավելի ճիշտ ԼՏՊի ականջը կանչվավ, ինչ ասել էր Սերժ Սարգսյանը արեց, թուրքերին հայությանը ծախելը հայտարարեց, որ թարգում ա....

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժողովուրդ, էլի անցաք սերժ-լևոն հակամարտությանը: Դուք մի քիչ գլոբալ նայեք, էլի:
Հեչ պատահական չի, որ սա արվեց հենց ապրիլի 24-ից առաջ. այսինքն՝ Օբամային մանևրելու տեղ չեն թողնում: Եվ հետո, ոչ ոք այլևս կոնգրեսում չի կարող ասել, թե բանաձևի ընդունումը կարող է խանգարել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների զարգացմանը: Ու ամենակարևորը... Արցախի հարցում Թուրքիային ցույց տվեցինք իր տեղը: Վերջ, այսքանը:
Էդքան էլ վտանգավոր արձանագրություններ չէին, բայց ամեն դեպքում լավագույնը չէին: Հիմա կարևորը այն է, որ հարաբերությունների հնարավոր վերսկսման դեպքում այս արձանագրությունների վրա խաչ քաշվի, մերոնք հստակ պայմանավորվեն միայն սահման բացելու և դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին՝ նշված ժամկետներում, ոչ թե ահաբեկչության դեմ պայքարի հոդված մտցնեն դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու արձանագրությունում:

----------

REAL_ist (23.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ, էլի անցաք սերժ-լևոն հակամարտությանը: Դուք մի քիչ գլոբալ նայեք, էլի:
> Հեչ պատահական չի, որ սա արվեց հենց ապրիլի 24-ից առաջ. այսինքն՝ Օբամային մանևրելու տեղ չեն թողնում: Եվ հետո, ոչ ոք այլևս կոնգրեսում չի կարող ասել, թե բանաձևի ընդունումը կարող է խանգարել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների զարգացմանը: Ու ամենակարևորը... Արցախի հարցում Թուրքիային ցույց տվեցինք իր տեղը: Վերջ, այսքանը:
> Էդքան էլ վտանգավոր արձանագրություններ չէին, բայց ամեն դեպքում լավագույնը չէին: Հիմա կարևորը այն է, որ հարաբերությունների հնարավոր վերսկսման դեպքում այս արձանագրությունների վրա խաչ քաշվի, մերոնք հստակ պայմանավորվեն միայն սահման բացելու և դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին՝ նշված ժամկետներում, ոչ թե ահաբեկչության դեմ պայքարի հոդված մտցնեն դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու արձանագրությունում:


Աստղ, մանևրելու տեղ միշտ կա, խնդրեմ, մի տարբերակ.
«Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները գրեթե փակուղի են մտել, հասել ենք մի վիճակի, երբ երկու պետություններն էլ առժամանակ կասեցրել են այդ գործընթացը: Մինչդեռ աշխարհում խաղաղություն հաստատելը եղել ու մնում է մեր գլխավոր նպատակը: Ներկա վիճակում լրացուցիչ լարելով իրավիճակը մենք միայն ու միայն կխորացնենք փակուղին, մինչդեռ այս պահին պետք է լինենք խիստ կշռադատված, չթույլատրենք որևէ ավելորդ քայլ, լինենք հնարավորինս չեզոք դիրքերում: Հայերի մասսայական կոտորածի մասին խոսելիս ևս պետք է լինենք հնարավորինս զուսպ, որպեսզի ոչ մի դեպքում կողմերից որևէ մեկին լրացուցիչ լարվածության չբերենք... »

Ինչ վերաբերվում է արձանագրություններին, ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ դրանք վերացված չեն, ընդամենը առժամանակ կասեցված են:

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), Երվանդ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, մանևրելու տեղ միշտ կա, խնդրեմ, մի տարբերակ.
> «Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները գրեթե փակուղի են մտել, հասել ենք մի վիճակի, երբ երկու պետություններն էլ առժամանակ կասեցրել են այդ գործընթացը: Մինչդեռ աշխարհում խաղաղություն հաստատելը եղել ու մնում է մեր գլխավոր նպատակը: Ներկա վիճակում լրացուցիչ լարելով իրավիճակը մենք միայն ու միայն կխորացնենք փակուղին, մինչդեռ այս պահին պետք է լինենք խիստ կշռադատված, չթույլատրենք որևէ ավելորդ քայլ, լինենք հնարավորինս չեզոք դիրքերում: Հայերի մասսայական կոտորածի մասին խոսելիս ևս պետք է լինենք հնարավորինս զուսպ, որպեսզի ոչ մի դեպքում կողմերից որևէ մեկին լրացուցիչ լարվածության չբերենք... »
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է արձանագրություններին, ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ դրանք վերացված չեն, ընդամենը առժամանակ կասեցված են:


Արտակ, էդ արդեն նախկինում ա ասվել, հիմա նոր բան ա պետք /արձանագրությունների հետ կապված չէ, էլի, շատ ծանոթ տողեր են :Jpit: /: Մանևրելը հա էլի կարան, էն էլ ամերիկացիները... իսկ արձանագրությունները կասեցնելը էս դեպքում վերացնել ա գրեթե նշանակում, որովհետև Թուրքիան դժվար թե գա ու Հայաստանին ասի՝ արի մեր էն արձանագրությունները վերակենդանացնենք, եթե էդ գործում էլի նախաձեռնող չլինեն տերությունները:

Ո՞վ էր ասում, որ Սերժը լավ նախագահ ա: Վիշապ ջան, դու՞ էիր :Jpit: 
Հերթական անգամ միայն զզվանք զգացի իր ելույթ ունենալուց: Տեքստը գրել-տվել են ձեռքդ, լավ են արել, շատ լավ չէ, բայց նորմալ տեքստ էր, գոնե մի անգամ կարդայիր տանը կամ էլ Ռիտային ասեիր՝ կարդար, գայիր երկու բառ նորմալ ասեիր, ոչ թե աչքերդ վախենայիր թարթել, որ չկորցնես տողերը :Angry2:  Ամբողջ աշխարհը էս ելույթը դիտելու ա, սրա՞ն էինք արժանի :Bad: 

Կամ որ Անտոնովիչը /անունը կարծեմ էսպես էր/ շեշտում է, թե դա 3000 տարվա զարգացող քաղաքակրթության ոչնչացում էր... բոլորը միայն ծափահարում են. էնքան ա լսեն Ցեղասպանություն բառը, հրճվանքի մեջ են ընկնում: Մի հատ չեն ասում. այ մարդ, 3000 տարի՞: Այսինքն մենք գոյություն ունենք մթա 1-ին հազարամյակի՞ց: Բա ու՞ր են արիական-ազգայնական տարրերը: Էդ պահին հա՞մր են դառնում: 1-ին հազարամյակում ձևավորել ենք պետություն, ոչ թե մեր ազգն ա էդ ժամանակից գոյություն ունեցել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀՀ Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հեռուստաուղերձը
> 
> Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման
> 
> գործընթացի վերաբերյալ
> Սիրելի ՛  հայրենակիցներ,
> 
> 
> 
> *Աստված մեզ պահապան:*


Նախագեն համ էլ Աստվածավախ ա:  :Sad:  Վերջերս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին վերաբերվող բոլոր ուղերձներն ավարտում ա Աստծուն հիշելով: Մտիքս Վարդանչիկն եկավ, որ մահափորձից սաղ սալամաթ դուրս գալուց հետո, Գյումրիի քաղաքապետարանի սաղ աշխատողներին շարք կանգնացրած Հայր Մերն էր ասել տալլիս: 

Սերժի մոտ էլ նույն սիմպտոմներն են, մեկ գլխապատառ անդուդն ա թռնում «Աստված մեզ պահապան» գոռալով, մեկ էլ իրանից անկախ սաղ սալամաթ,  պառաշուտով անդունդի հատակին հասնելուց ա «Աստված մեզ պահապան» կանչում: 

Հա, ինչ էի ուզում ասել, արդեն եվրոնյուզներով ֆռացնում են էս նորությունը: Բայց նոր բան կար մեջը, հայ-ադրբեջանական հակամարտությունը անվանեցին ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական հակամարտություն: Թուրքերի թեթև սիլլա ենք տվել, քանի որ իրանք քամակ էին խաղացնում, իսկ մենք քյասար ասեցինք որ չենք վավերացնելու: 

Ամենամազալուն էն ա, որ սա ավելի քան կանխատեսելի էր: Չգիտեմ ում համար ոնց, բայց ստորգարելուց հետո մեկը ես մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, որ Հայոց փառահեղ խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնի, քանի դեռ թուրքերը չեն վավերացրել, իսկ թուրքերը չեն վավերացնի, քանի ղաարաբաղը չենք նվիրել: Ղարաբաղը չենք նվիրի, թուրքերը չեն վավերացնի, մենք էլ չենք վավերցանի, սաղ կման նենց, ոնց որ կա, ու մենք կմնանք էլի մեր ղզլբաշների հեեեետ:  :LOL:  

Վշապ ձաձան, մի հատ շատ խելոք բան ասեց, որը հազար անգամ ասվել ա - քանի Հայաստանի ներսում մենք մեր հարցրերը չենք լուծել, ոչ Ղարաբղի հարցով պիտի բանակցենք, ոչ էլ թուրքերի հետ ընգերութուն անենք: Էս վիճակով ինչ էլ անենք, քաք մեջ ենք անելու:

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), Mephistopheles (22.04.2010), Երվանդ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ, էդ արդեն նախկինում ա ասվել, հիմա նոր բան ա պետք /արձանագրությունների հետ կապված չէ, էլի, շատ ծանոթ տողեր են/:


Աստղ, ես անցյալ տարի գրազ էի եկել, շատերի հետ, որ Օբաման «Եղեռն» բառը չի ասելու: Ընդ որում իմ «կռուտիտի» տողը թողել էի, որ եթե հանկարծ «Գենոցիդ» ասի, ես ասեմ «Չէ, ես գրազ եմ եկել, որ «եղեռն» բառը չի ասելու», էն էլ մարդը գնաց ու ինձ լիքը վնաս տվեց հենց «Եղեռն» ասելով: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա: Պատրաստ եմ նորից գրազ կրվել, բայց հանգիստ պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ նմանատիպ տողեր էս տարի էլ ենք լսելու: Միառժամանակ առաջարկում եմ ամեն տարի ցեղասպանության օրերը մոտենալիս քննարկման հիմնական թեման չդարձնել «ԱՄՆ նախագահը ցեղասպանություն բառը կասի՞, թե՞ չէ» թեման  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կամ որ Անտոնովիչը /անունը կարծեմ էսպես էր/ շեշտում է, թե դա 3000 տարվա զարգացող քաղաքակրթության ոչնչացում էր... բոլորը միայն ծափահարում են. էնքան ա լսեն Ցեղասպանություն բառը, հրճվանքի մեջ են ընկնում: Մի հատ չեն ասում. այ մարդ, 3000 տարի՞: Այսինքն մենք գոյություն ունենք մթա 1-ին հազարամյակի՞ց: Բա ու՞ր են արիական-ազգայնական տարրերը: Էդ պահին հա՞մր են դառնում: 1-ին հազարամյակում ձևավորել ենք պետություն, ոչ թե մեր ազգն ա էդ ժամանակից գոյություն ունեցել:


Այ էտ սխալի համար, պետք ա ազգովի թքել Անտոնովիչի երեսին: Երկու հազար տարով մեզ ջահելացրել ա: Սաղ ուզում են ջահել երևան աշխարհում, դաժե պլաստիկ վիրահատություն են անում ու պասպոռտի տվյալներն են փոխում, իսկ մենք մեզ զոռով ծերացնում ենք:

Օրինակ կուզենայի՞ր հազար տարվա պատմություն ունենայիր, բայց ցեղասպանության ենթարկված չլինեիր ու հիմա նամուսով երկիր ունենայիր:   :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նախագեն համ էլ Աստվածավախ ա:  Վերջերս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին վերաբերվող բոլոր ուղերձներն ավարտում ա Աստծուն հիշելով: Մտիքս Վարդանչիկն եկավ, որ մահափորձից սաղ սալամաթ դուրս գալուց հետո, Գյումրիի քաղաքապետարանի սաղ աշխատողներին շարք կանգնացրած Հայր Մերն էր ասել տալլիս: 
> 
> Սերժի մոտ էլ նույն սիմպտոմներն են, մեկ գլխապատառ անդուդն ա թռնում «Աստված մեզ պահապան» գոռալով, մեկ էլ իրանից անկախ սաղ սալամաթ,  պառաշուտով անդունդի հատակին հասնելուց ա «Աստված մեզ պահապան» կանչում:


Դրա համար էլ ամեն կիրակի եկեղեցական տոն ա, երկուշաբթի՝ մեռելոց, հաջորդ շաբաթ օրն էլ՝ աշխատանքային: Լրիվ աշխարհիկ պետության մոդել:



> Հա, ինչ էի ուզում ասել, արդեն եվրոնյուզներով ֆռացնում են էս նորությունը: Բայց նոր բան կար մեջը, հայ-ադրբեջանական հակամարտությունը անվանեցին ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական հակամարտություն: Թուրքերի թեթև սիլլա ենք տվել, քանի որ իրանք քամակ էին խաղացնում, իսկ մենք քյասար ասեցինք որ չենք վավերացնելու:


Հա, դա նորություն էր, միանգամից նկատվում էր: Իհարկե դա արվել է նրա համար, որ իբր Թուրքիան այլևս ՀՀ-ն չխառնի ԼՂՀ-ի հետ :Jpit:  Բայց 16 տարի եղել է ՀՀ-Ադրբեջան. շատ մեծ աշխատանք է պետք հասնելու համար ՀՀ-ի փոխարեն ԼՂՀ արծարծելուն: Իսկ քո ասած ղզլբաշները դրան ունակ չեն, եթե գոնե իրենց մոտ աշխատող խելացի մարդկանց ազատություն չտան՝ աշխատելու: Գոնե Նալբանդյանը նախագե լիներ, ոչ թե ԱԳՆ: Կամ էլ էս կարևոր օրերին ՍԵրժը հիվանդ ձևանար ու խոսելու իրավունքը փոխանցեր Նալբանդյանին: Ուֆ, ոնց-որ ռոբոտը զարյադկա ընդունելուց հետո խոսեր: Ծանր տարա :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կարծում եմ էս պահին մեր դրությունը շահեկան ա, քայլը համարում եմ շատ ճիշտ, մենակ մի քիչ ուշացած, Վաշինգտոն գնալուց առաջ էր պետք անել, հիմա Թուքիայի վրա ԱՄՆ-ը, Եվրոմիությունն ու Ռուսաստանը ճնշումներ են բանեցնելու որ մտցնի խորհրդարան Արձանագրությունները, *էս պահի* դրությամբ ինչքան էլ որ զարմանալի լինի մենք շահած ենք էս ամբողջից:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, ես անցյալ տարի գրազ էի եկել, շատերի հետ, որ Օբաման «Եղեռն» բառը չի ասելու: Ընդ որում իմ «կռուտիտի» տողը թողել էի, որ եթե հանկարծ «Գենոցիդ» ասի, ես ասեմ «Չէ, ես գրազ եմ եկել, որ «եղեռն» բառը չի ասելու», էն էլ մարդը գնաց ու ինձ լիքը վնաս տվեց հենց «Եղեռն» ասելով: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա: Պատրաստ եմ նորից գրազ կրվել, բայց հանգիստ պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ նմանատիպ տողեր էս տարի էլ ենք լսելու: Միառժամանակ առաջարկում եմ ամեն տարի ցեղասպանության օրերը մոտենալիս քննարկման հիմնական թեման չդարձնել «ԱՄՆ նախագահը ցեղասպանություն բառը կասի՞, թե՞ չէ» թեման


Չուկ ջան, ինձ Օբամայի ու ընդհանրապես ամերիկացիների պաշտոնական ճանաչումը բնավ պետք չի :Wink:  Մեր խնդիրը ոչ թե պետք ա լինի ճանաչմանը հասնելը էս միջոցներով, այլ հզոր պետություն ստեղծելը, որը արդեն ինքը կստիպի որոշ սուբյեկտների հաշվի նստել սեփական պատմության հետ: Դա որպես մշտապես արծարծվող թեմա գրեցի:



> Այ էտ սխալի համար, պետք ա ազգովի թքել Անտոնովիչի երեսին: Երկու հազար տարով մեզ ջահելացրել ա: Սաղ ուզում են ջահել երևան աշխարհում, դաժե պլաստիկ վիրահատություն են անում ու պասպոռտի տվյալներն են փոխում, իսկ մենք մեզ զոռով ծերացնում ենք:
> 
> Օրինակ կուզենայի՞ր հազար տարվա պատմություն ունենայիր, բայց ցեղասպանության ենթարկված չլինեիր ու հիմա նամուսով երկիր ունենայիր:


 :LOL: 
Տրիբուն, եթե ինչ-որ պատմական հարց ա դրվում, ուրեմն թող ճիշտ դրվի: Հետագայում եթե չգիտեմ ինչ լինի ու ճանաչվի, նստելու ենք բանակցությունների սեղանի շուրջ, խոսենք եկվոր-բնիկ հարցի շուրջ էլ, էդ դեպքում թուրքերը կասեն՝ _բա ի՞նչ 5000, 3000 տարվա ազգ չե՞ք, մենք էլ ենք ուրարտացիների ժառանգները_ , օրինակ: Նրբություններ են, որ ներքին կյանքում էդքան էլ պետք չեն, բայց եթե հետագայում կարող են անդրադառնալ ինչ-որ հարցի վրա, պետք ա ուշադիր լինել :Tongue: :

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դրա համար էլ ամեն կիրակի եկեղեցական տոն ա, երկուշաբթի՝ մեռելոց, հաջորդ շաբաթ օրն էլ՝ աշխատանքային: Լրիվ աշխարհիկ պետության մոդել:
> 
> Հա, դա նորություն էր, միանգամից նկատվում էր: Իհարկե դա արվել է նրա համար, որ իբր Թուրքիան այլևս ՀՀ-ն չխառնի ԼՂՀ-ի հետ Բայց 16 տարի եղել է ՀՀ-Ադրբեջան. շատ մեծ աշխատանք է պետք հասնելու համար ՀՀ-ի փոխարեն ԼՂՀ արծարծելուն: Իսկ քո ասած ղզլբաշները դրան ունակ չեն, եթե գոնե իրենց մոտ աշխատող խելացի մարդկանց ազատություն չտան՝ աշխատելու: Գոնե Նալբանդյանը նախագե լիներ, ոչ թե ԱԳՆ: Կամ էլ էս կարևոր օրերին ՍԵրժը հիվանդ ձևանար ու խոսելու իրավունքը փոխանցեր Նալբանդյանին: Ուֆ, ոնց-որ ռոբոտը զարյադկա ընդունելուց հետո խոսեր: Ծանր տարա


 Աստ էտքան ծանր մի տար խոսելը, ջհանդամ ու գյոռ, կարևորը ճիշտ քայլ էր, բոլոր պետություններում էլ կա նախագահի ապարատ ասվածը ու մնացածի մոտ էլ ելույթները իրանք չեն գրում, նենց որ էտ սենտիմենտալ մաս ա ուղղակի :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստ էտքան ծանր մի տար խոսելը, ջհանդամ ու գյոռ, կարևորը ճիշտ քայլ էր, բոլոր պետություններում էլ կա նախագահի ապարատ ասվածը ու մնացածի մոտ էլ ելույթները իրանք չեն գրում, նենց որ էտ սենտիմենտալ մաս ա ուղղակի


Ախր ո՞նց ծանր չտանեմ. Պուտինը 3 ժամից ավել ասուլիս ա տալիս՝ առանց որևէ հուշող թերթիկի: Պատասխանում է բոլոր հարցերին, բոոոոլոր՝ հստակ թվերով, տվյալներով, օրերով ու ժամերով :Sad:  Մեդվեդևը իրավական տեսանկյունից ամբողջ աշխարհը հանցագործ ա հանում, վերջում էլ մի հատ ռուսական՝ մի վսեխ զարեժեմ... հայտարարություն անում :Sad:  Իսկ մեր նախագեն աչքերը շաշացրած կարդում ա, լավ ա տառերն էլ գիտի, թե չէ մենակ բերանը պիտի բացեր ու փակեր :Cray: 
 :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (22.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Նախագեն համ էլ Աստվածավախ ա:  Վերջերս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին վերաբերվող բոլոր ուղերձներն ավարտում ա Աստծուն հիշելով: Մտիքս Վարդանչիկն եկավ, որ մահափորձից սաղ սալամաթ դուրս գալուց հետո, Գյումրիի քաղաքապետարանի սաղ աշխատողներին շարք կանգնացրած Հայր Մերն էր ասել տալլիս: 
> 
> Սերժի մոտ էլ նույն սիմպտոմներն են, մեկ գլխապատառ անդուդն ա թռնում «Աստված մեզ պահապան» գոռալով, մեկ էլ իրանից անկախ սաղ սալամաթ,  պառաշուտով անդունդի հատակին հասնելուց ա «Աստված մեզ պահապան» կանչում: 
> 
> Հա, ինչ էի ուզում ասել, արդեն եվրոնյուզներով ֆռացնում են էս նորությունը: Բայց նոր բան կար մեջը, հայ-ադրբեջանական հակամարտությունը անվանեցին ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական հակամարտություն: Թուրքերի թեթև սիլլա ենք տվել, քանի որ իրանք քամակ էին խաղացնում, իսկ մենք քյասար ասեցինք որ չենք վավերացնելու: 
> 
> Ամենամազալուն էն ա, որ սա ավելի քան կանխատեսելի էր: Չգիտեմ ում համար ոնց, բայց ստորգարելուց հետո մեկը ես մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, որ Հայոց փառահեղ խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնի, քանի դեռ թուրքերը չեն վավերացրել, իսկ թուրքերը չեն վավերացնի, քանի ղաարաբաղը չենք նվիրել: Ղարաբաղը չենք նվիրի, թուրքերը չեն վավերացնի, մենք էլ չենք վավերցանի, սաղ կման նենց, ոնց որ կա, ու մենք կմնանք էլի մեր ղզլբաշների հեեեետ:  
> 
> Վշապ ձաձան, մի հատ շատ խելոք բան ասեց, որը հազար անգամ ասվել ա - քանի Հայաստանի ներսում մենք մեր հարցրերը չենք լուծել, ոչ Ղարաբղի հարցով պիտի բանակցենք, ոչ էլ թուրքերի հետ ընգերութուն անենք: Էս վիճակով ինչ էլ անենք, քաք մեջ ենք անելու:


Ապեր դե Սեռժը Պուծինին աստվածա ասում...
Դե Սեռժը թարգեց որ մեր ներքին խնդիրնը լուծի, իրան կախի նոր արձանագրությունները կվավերացնեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, էս ճառը դատարկ ճառ ա… մեջը հեչ մի բան էլ չկա … խոսաց-խոսաց վերջում էլ ասեց դուրս չենք գալիս բանակցություններից (խի կարող ա դուրս գա՞ր)… ասում ա Ղարաբաղը նախապայման չի… OK չի դե հիմա առանց նախապայմանի Ղարաբաղի հարցը "կլուծի",…

Ես սրա ճառերին էդքան ուշադրություն չէի դարձնի, ինքը երբեք էլ բան չի ասել… էսօրվա իրա ասածն առանց իրա աասելու էլ պարզ էր… ես ավելի շատ ուշադրություն կդարձնեի եվրոպայի վերաբերմունքին մեր ներքին հարցերի, մարդու իրավունքների ու մարտի 1-ի նկատմամբ… եթե իրանք լծակներն օգտագործում են, ուրեմն Սերոժը պրոյեկտի շրջանակներից դուրս ա գալիս, իսկ եթե ճնշում չկա, ուրեմն գծած ճամփով ա գնում… Սերոժը այ սենց կանխատեսելի, պրիմիտիվ ա… 

… թուրքերին էլ ցեղասպանություն, մարդու իրավունք , քրդեր ու եվրոմիությունն են դեմ տալիս… էդ էլ դրանց լծակն ա մի տարբերությամբ մենակ որ թուրքերն էլ իրենց լծակներն ունեն նրանց վրա ազդելու…

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), Chuk (22.04.2010), Kuk (22.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> էսօրվա իրա ասածն առանց իրա աասելու էլ պարզ էր… ես ավելի շատ ուշադրություն կդարձնեի եվրոպայի վերաբերմունքին մեր ներքին հարցերի, մարդու իրավունքների ու մարտի 1-ի նկատմամբ… եթե իրանք լծակներն օգտագործում են, ուրեմն Սերոժը պրոյեկտի շրջանակներից դուրս ա գալիս, իսկ եթե ճնշում չկա, ուրեմն գծած ճամփով ա գնում…


Ստորագրեցի, պեչատեցի... ասա թե քեզ պեչատ որտեղի՞ց  :Blush:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր ո՞նց ծանր չտանեմ. Պուտինը 3 ժամից ավել ասուլիս ա տալիս՝ առանց որևէ հուշող թերթիկի: Պատասխանում է բոլոր հարցերին, բոոոոլոր՝ հստակ թվերով, տվյալներով, օրերով ու ժամերով Մեդվեդևը իրավական տեսանկյունից ամբողջ աշխարհը հանցագործ ա հանում, վերջում էլ մի հատ ռուսական՝ մի վսեխ զարեժեմ... հայտարարություն անում *Իսկ մեր նախագեն աչքերը շաշացրած կարդում ա, լավ ա տառերն էլ գիտի, թե չէ մենակ բերանը պիտի բացեր ու փակեր*


Ֆանագռաման օրենքով արգելել են, Աստղո ջան: Դաժե Նունե Եսայանն ա հիմա ժիվո երգում: 

Սերոժը լուրջ ազգային ազատագրական քայլեր ա անում - Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների հետ չենք համաձայնվել, արձանագրությունները չենք վավերացնում, ուրարտուն մեր նախապապն ա ..... 

ՀԱԿ-ի ամեն հաջորդ միտինգին ավելի ու ավելի քիչ խոսալու թեմայա մնում: Մազալու կլինի, վաղն էլ Սերժը հայտարարություն անի, որ Լևոին վարչապետ ա նշանակում, կամ արտգործնախարար - համա ազգային համերաշխություն կլինի: 

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք որ Սերժը ելույթում ասել ա, որ այս հարցը քննարկել էր նաև Ազգային Անվտանգության խորհրդում - փաստորեն Արթուր Բաղդասարյանն էլ լուրջ ազգային ազատագրական դեմ ա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ժող, էս ճառը դատարկ ճառ ա… մեջը հեչ մի բան էլ չկա … խոսաց-խոսաց վերջում էլ ասեց դուրս չենք գալիս բանակցություններից (խի կարող ա դուրս գա՞ր)… ասում ա Ղարաբաղը նախապայման չի… OK չի դե հիմա առանց նախապայմանի Ղարաբաղի հարցը "կլուծի",…
> 
> Ես սրա ճառերին էդքան ուշադրություն չէի դարձնի, ինքը երբեք էլ բան չի ասել… *էսօրվա իրա ասածն առանց իրա աասելու էլ պարզ էր*… ես ավելի շատ ուշադրություն կդարձնեի եվրոպայի վերաբերմունքին մեր ներքին հարցերի, մարդու իրավունքների ու մարտի 1-ի նկատմամբ… եթե իրանք լծակներն օգտագործում են, ուրեմն Սերոժը պրոյեկտի շրջանակներից դուրս ա գալիս, իսկ եթե ճնշում չկա, ուրեմն գծած ճամփով ա գնում… Սերոժը այ սենց կանխատեսելի, պրիմիտիվ ա… 
> 
> … թուրքերին էլ ցեղասպանություն, մարդու իրավունք , քրդեր ու եվրոմիությունն են դեմ տալիս… էդ էլ դրանց լծակն ա մի տարբերությամբ մենակ որ թուրքերն էլ իրենց լծակներն ունեն նրանց վրա ազդելու…


Դե կարար մի տարի էլ սպասեր, ու արդյունքում Թուրքիան հնարավորություն տար իր խաղը խաղալու, էն որ ասում են մենք Հայաստանի հետ հիմա բանակցությունների մեջ ենք գտնվում , մի խանգարեք մի արդյունքի կգանք, հիմա իրանց վրա ճնշումները ուժեղանալու են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող, էս ճառը դատարկ ճառ ա… մեջը հեչ մի բան էլ չկա … խոսաց-խոսաց վերջում էլ ասեց դուրս չենք գալիս բանակցություններից (խի կարող ա դուրս գա՞ր)… ասում ա Ղարաբաղը նախապայման չի… OK չի դե հիմա առանց նախապայմանի Ղարաբաղի հարցը "կլուծի",…
> 
> Ես սրա ճառերին էդքան ուշադրություն չէի դարձնի, ինքը երբեք էլ բան չի ասել… էսօրվա իրա ասածն առանց իրա աասելու էլ պարզ էր… ես ավելի շատ ուշադրություն կդարձնեի եվրոպայի վերաբերմունքին մեր ներքին հարցերի, մարդու իրավունքների ու մարտի 1-ի նկատմամբ… եթե իրանք լծակներն օգտագործում են, ուրեմն Սերոժը պրոյեկտի շրջանակներից դուրս ա գալիս, իսկ եթե ճնշում չկա, ուրեմն գծած ճամփով ա գնում… Սերոժը այ սենց կանխատեսելի, պրիմիտիվ ա… 
> 
> … թուրքերին էլ ցեղասպանություն, մարդու իրավունք , քրդեր ու եվրոմիությունն են դեմ տալիս… էդ էլ դրանց լծակն ա մի տարբերությամբ մենակ որ թուրքերն էլ իրենց լծակներն ունեն նրանց վրա ազդելու…


Մեֆ ջան, դատարկ ա, բայց այ Սփյուռքում տես՝ ինչ աշխուժություն ա: Ինքը անցյալ տարի ծեծ էր ուտում Հայաստանից դուրս, հենց տեսավ, որ Թուրքիան շատ ա երկարացնում, նենց հանդիսավոր ազգայնական ոճով կասեցնել տվեց արձանագրությունները վավերացնելու ընթացքը, ու հետն էլ սփյուռքում միավորներ հավաքեց: Ուֆ, զարմանում եմ: Էս հայերը երբ են սովորելու պատմության դասերը, ե՞րբ. ախր ուրիշի սխալներն էլ չեն է, սեփական սխալներն են: Ամեն անգամ էլ էս օրերին սենց աշխուժություն ա. ֆլանը կճանաչի, ֆստանը բանաձև կընդունի... տո ոչ մեկն էլ, եթե իրեն պետք չեղավ, չի ճանաչի: Իսկ եթե պետք եղավ, առանց ձեր ասելու էլ կճանաչի: Հերիք եղավ, բոլ եղավ, շատ փող ունե՞ք, Ադրբեջանին ճնշեք :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հենց էն ա որ հետ չկանչեց ստորագրություն այլ սառեցրեց մինչև Թուրքիայի վավերացնելը, հիմա Եվրոմիությունը ուզի չուզի պիտի Թուրքիան ճնշի որ մտցնեն խորհրդարան, եթե լրիվ դուրս գար էտ դեպքում կհետևեին ճնշումները Եվրոմիությունից, եվրոպացիների մոտ հանկարծակի հիշողության  պայծառացում կնկատվեր ու կհիշեին մարտի մեկն էլ , մարդու իրավունքներն էլ:

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց էն ա որ հետ չկանչեց ստորագրություն այլ սառեցրեց մինչև Թուրքիայի վավերացնելը, հիմա Եվրոմիությունը ուզի չուզի պիտի Թուրքիան ճնշի որ մտցնեն խորհրդարան, եթե լրիվ դուրս գար էտ դեպքում կհետևեին ճնշումները Եվրոմիությունից, եվրոպացիների մոտ հանկարծակի հիշողության  պայծառացում կնկատվեր ու կհիշեին մարտի մեկն էլ , մարդու իրավունքներն էլ:


Եր, ես ավելի հավանական եմ համարում, որ հետ կանչեց մեզ կտելու համար  :Blush: 
Իսկ ընթացքում նույն պրոցեսները շարունակվելու են, մասնավորապես ԼՂ հարցի արագ կարգավորումը: Ոնց-որ Մեֆն ասեց, դա պարզ կլինի մեր վրա ճնշումների աստիճանից: Եթե իսկապես Սերժը սենց դուխով ու լավ քայլ ա արել, արձագանքները չպիտի ուշանան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .................
> ........................Բայց նոր բան կար մեջը, *հայ-ադրբեջանական հակամարտությունը անվանեցին ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական հակամարտություն*: Թուրքերի թեթև սիլլա ենք տվել, քանի որ իրանք քամակ էին խաղացնում, իսկ մենք քյասար ասեցինք որ չենք վավերացնելու: 
> 
> ..........................


իմ կարծիքով էսի Սերժին նվեր էր որ ներսում Սերժը բան ունենա ցույց տալու… տես, մենք արդեն խոսում ենք ու հլա մի բան էլ մեզ թվում ա թե սիլլա ենք տվել… է հա թող ասեն, դա ոչ ղարաբաղին բանակցությունների կողմ ա դարձնում ոչ էլ մեր վրայից ճնշումներն ա քչացնում… մեկ ա էլի մեզանից են պահանջում… էսի ինդիկատոր չի… որ ասեին ադրբեջանա-կանադական կարող ա՞ կանադայի վրա գնար ճնշումները… 

Եվրոպացիների քաղաքականությունը շատ ավելի բարդ ու խրթին ա քան ԱՄՆ-ինը… մենք պետք ա զգույշ լինենք որ եվրոպացիների կուտը չուտենք "ադրբեջանա-ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունների տեսքով"

----------

Chuk (22.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, էս ճառը դատարկ ճառ ա… մեջը հեչ մի բան էլ չկա … խոսաց-խոսաց վերջում էլ ասեց դուրս չենք գալիս բանակցություններից (խի կարող ա դուրս գա՞ր)… ասում ա Ղարաբաղը նախապայման չի… OK չի դե հիմա առանց նախապայմանի Ղարաբաղի հարցը "կլուծի",…
> 
> Ես սրա ճառերին էդքան ուշադրություն չէի դարձնի, ինքը երբեք էլ բան չի ասել… էսօրվա իրա ասածն առանց իրա աասելու էլ պարզ էր… *ես ավելի շատ ուշադրություն կդարձնեի եվրոպայի վերաբերմունքին մեր ներքին հարցերի, մարդու իրավունքների ու մարտի 1-ի նկատմամբ… եթե իրանք լծակներն օգտագործում են, ուրեմն Սերոժը պրոյեկտի շրջանակներից դուրս ա գալիս, իսկ եթե ճնշում չկա, ուրեմն գծած ճամփով ա գնում…* Սերոժը այ սենց կանխատեսելի, պրիմիտիվ ա… 
> 
> … թուրքերին էլ ցեղասպանություն, մարդու իրավունք , քրդեր ու եվրոմիությունն են դեմ տալիս… էդ էլ դրանց լծակն ա մի տարբերությամբ մենակ որ թուրքերն էլ իրենց լծակներն ունեն նրանց վրա ազդելու…


Ապեր, իմ իմանալով Եվրոպա ահագին արձանագրված փաստ ենք ուղարկել: Դաժե Հաագայի դատարանին չենք ուզում գործազուրկ թողնենք: Մեֆ ջան, զգու՞մ ես ինչ մի հատ շշկռվել ենք շշկռվել - ուրեմն Սերժը ստորագրում ա, ասում ենք Եվրոպան մարդու իրավունքներ ա դեմ տվել, ասում ա ստորագրի, թե չէ հեսա գործից կհանենք: Հենց չի վավերացնում, ուրեմն եվրոգոմիկների վերաբերմունքը փոխվել ա, թազա պռոյեկտ են գծել հիմա էլ, ասում են, լավ էլ մի վավերացրու: Ապեր, մտքովդ չի՞ անցնում, որ կարղ ա եվրոպական ոչ մի պռոյեկտ էլ չկա, եվրոպացիները Հայաստանում մարդու իրավունքների վրա թքած ունեն, սկզբունքորեն նաև թքած ունեն թե մենք կվավերացնենք, թե չենք վավերցնի: Ուզում եք դուք ձեզ ձեր ձեռով քաքը քցեք, պաժալիստա, քցեք: Էնքան խելք ունեք, որ վերջին պահին հասկանաք, որ պետք  ա չընկնեք, մալադեց: Այ էսքան պարզ ախպերս: Ու դրա ապացույցը կլինի էն, որ սահմանը չի բացվի, Ղարաբաղի հարցը չի լուծվի, կլինեն հերթական ընտրություններ, ու մենք էլի փաստեր կարձանագրենք: Թագեք բոլոր քայլերում միջզագային հանրության բուռն հետաքրքրվածություն տեսնելը: Մենք մեզանով ոչ մեկի համար հետաքրքրություն չենք ներկայացնում, բացի մեզանից:

----------

Վիշապ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> իմ կարծիքով էսի Սերժին նվեր էր որ ներսում Սերժը բան ունենա ցույց տալու… տես, մենք արդեն խոսում ենք ու հլա մի բան էլ մեզ թվում ա թե սիլլա ենք տվել… է հա թող ասեն, դա ոչ ղարաբաղին բանակցությունների կողմ ա դարձնում ոչ էլ մեր վրայից ճնշումներն ա քչացնում… մեկ ա էլի մեզանից են պահանջում… էսի ինդիկատոր չի… որ ասեին ադրբեջանա-կանադական կարող ա՞ կանադայի վրա գնար ճնշումները… 
> 
> Եվրոպացիների քաղաքականությունը շատ ավելի բարդ ու խրթին ա քան ԱՄՆ-ինը… մենք պետք ա զգույշ լինենք որ եվրոպացիների կուտը չուտենք "ադրբեջանա-ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունների տեսքով"


 Ու նորից ստորագրում եմ:

Ընդամենը էսօրվա զեկույցում էր, որ Սերժն ասում էր, որ իրեն բոլորը հորդորում էին, որ հետ չկանգնի: Այսինքն բոլորը Սերժին ուզում էին համոզել: Այսինքն Սերժը բոլորին դեմ գնացող քայլ է արել: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, բոլորը Սերժի՝ իրենց ընդդիմանալու դեպքում պիտի «Սերժի օգտին» բան անեին  :Think:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, ես ավելի հավանական եմ համարում, որ հետ կանչեց մեզ կտելու համար 
> Իսկ ընթացքում նույն պրոցեսները շարունակվելու են, մասնավորապես ԼՂ հարցի արագ կարգավորումը: Ոնց-որ Մեֆն ասեց, դա պարզ կլինի մեր վրա ճնշումների աստիճանից: Եթե իսկապես Սերժը սենց դուխով ու լավ քայլ ա արել, արձագանքները չպիտի ուշանան:


 Մեզ կտելու կարիք չուներ Սերժը, ի՞նչ օգուտ ժողովրդին կտելուց, ԼՂ թեմայով եթե զիջումների գնա էլ վաղ ուշ ժողովուրդը իմանալու ա , այսինքն էտ իմանալու պահը երկարաձգելը իրան ոչ մի օգուտ չէր տա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, դատարկ ա, բայց այ Սփյուռքում տես՝ ինչ աշխուժություն ա: Ինքը անցյալ տարի ծեծ էր ուտում Հայաստանից դուրս, հենց տեսավ, որ Թուրքիան շատ ա երկարացնում, նենց հանդիսավոր ազգայնական ոճով կասեցնել տվեց արձանագրությունները վավերացնելու ընթացքը, ու հետն էլ սփյուռքում միավորներ հավաքեց: Ուֆ, զարմանում եմ: Էս հայերը երբ են սովորելու պատմության դասերը, ե՞րբ. ախր ուրիշի սխալներն էլ չեն է, սեփական սխալներն են: Ամեն անգամ էլ էս օրերին սենց աշխուժություն ա. ֆլանը կճանաչի, ֆստանը բանաձև կընդունի... տո ոչ մեկն էլ, եթե իրեն պետք չեղավ, չի ճանաչի: Իսկ եթե պետք եղավ, առանց ձեր ասելու էլ կճանաչի: Հերիք եղավ, բոլ եղավ, շատ փող ունե՞ք, Ադրբեջանին ճնշեք


Աստղ ջան, Սերոժը սփյուռքահայության կյանքի վրա ճանճի ազդեցություն չունի… որ բողոքում էին ինչ եղավ ու որ չբողոքեն ինչ պտի լինի… *ինքը բանակցություններից դուրս չի եկել,*  աստղ ջան… վերջ… 

ես չեմ ասում դուրս գա կամ չգա… բայց ոչ մի բան չի փոխվել… էս "դիրքորոշումը" ոչուփուչ շարմազանովը արդեն մի տարի ա ասում ա, դու գիտես էնի ո..ից հանում էս մարգատիտները

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մեզ կտելու կարիք չուներ Սերժը,* ի՞նչ օգուտ ժողովրդին կտելուց, ԼՂ թեմայով եթե զիջումների գնա էլ վաղ ուշ ժողովուրդը իմանալու ա , այսինքն էտ իմանալու պահը երկարաձգելը իրան ոչ մի օգուտ չէր տա:


ունի ապեր… եթե չունենար ընդհանրապոես նա էս խաղի մեջ չէր մտնի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եվրոպացիների քաղաքականությունը շատ ավելի բարդ ու խրթին ա քան ԱՄՆ-ինը… մենք պետք ա զգույշ լինենք որ եվրոպացիների կուտը չուտենք "ադրբեջանա-ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունների տեսքով"


Մեֆ, Եվրոպան սկի Իրաքի ու Աֆղանստանի հարցով համաձայնեցված քաղաքականություն չունի, դու ուզում ես, կամ կարծում ես, որ Հայաստանի հարցում նենց մանրամասն մշակված, դաժե եվրոնյուզի մակարդակին հասցրած քաղաքականություն կա: Ախպերս, քարգի: 

Ի միջի այլոց, հենց նոր անգլերենը լսեցի Եվրոնյուզով - հայ-ադրբջանական Dispute over Karabgh էր, ոչ թե ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական:

----------

Վիշապ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեզ կտելու կարիք չուներ Սերժը, ի՞նչ օգուտ ժողովրդին կտելուց, ԼՂ թեմայով եթե զիջումների գնա էլ վաղ ուշ ժողովուրդը իմանալու ա , այսինքն էտ իմանալու պահը երկարաձգելը իրան ոչ մի օգուտ չէր տա:


Հաա, դե մենք ինչ, մենք պարապ տեղը խոսող ենք, մեզ ինչ կտի  :Jpit: 
Եր ջան, հենց մեզ կտելու ունի  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> իմ կարծիքով էսի Սերժին նվեր էր որ ներսում Սերժը բան ունենա ցույց տալու… տես, մենք արդեն խոսում ենք ու հլա մի բան էլ մեզ թվում ա թե սիլլա ենք տվել… է հա թող ասեն, դա ոչ ղարաբաղին բանակցությունների կողմ ա դարձնում ոչ էլ մեր վրայից ճնշումներն ա քչացնում… մեկ ա էլի մեզանից են պահանջում… էսի ինդիկատոր չի… որ ասեին ադրբեջանա-կանադական կարող ա՞ կանադայի վրա գնար ճնշումները… 
> 
> Եվրոպացիների քաղաքականությունը շատ ավելի բարդ ու խրթին ա քան ԱՄՆ-ինը… մենք պետք ա զգույշ լինենք որ եվրոպացիների կուտը չուտենք "ադրբեջանա-ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունների տեսքով"


 Մեֆ Սերժը էս պահի դրությամբ ներսում խնդիր չունի, միակ ընդիմությունը ՀԱԿ-ը հանդարտ ա, եթե 1.5 տարի առաջ լիներ էտ հավանական կլիներ, իսկ դաբրոն Մեդվեդն ա տվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե կարար մի տարի էլ սպասեր, ու արդյունքում Թուրքիան հնարավորություն տար իր խաղը խաղալու, էն որ ասում են մենք Հայաստանի հետ հիմա բանակցությունների մեջ ենք գտնվում , մի խանգարեք մի արդյունքի կգանք, հիմա իրանց վրա ճնշումները ուժեղանալու են:


իհարկե ճնշումը թուրքերի վրա պտի լինի… որովհետև թուրքերը կարողանում են հակազդել, իսկ Սերոժը ամեն ինչի հետ էլ համաձայն ա… էսքան վախտ ինքը "նախապայմանից" բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի պրետենզիա չունի…

----------

Kuk (22.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, բոլորը Սերժի՝ իրենց ընդդիմանալու դեպքում պիտի «Սերժի օգտին» բան անեին


Չուկ ջան, իսկ մինչև հիմա «Սերժին վնաս» ինչ-որ բան արե՞լ են: Ես ինչ-որ էտ Սերժին օգտակար ու վնասակար բաներ անելու մոդելը չեմ կարում հասկանամ: Ասենք Սերժի տեղը Պողոսն էր, ի՞նչ էր փոխվելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս Սերժը խառնել է՞ ընդդիմադիրների քարտերը: :Tongue:  Ժողովուրդ, մի նսեմացրեք մեր միակ և անփոխարինելի նախագահին :Love:  Նա է հիմա մեր դեմքը, նա այն է, ինչ մենք ենք: :Tongue:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեֆ Սերժը էս պահի դրությամբ ներսում խնդիր չունի, միակ ընդիմությունը ՀԱԿ-ը հանդարտ ա, եթե 1.5 տարի առաջ լիներ էտ հավանական կլիներ, իսկ դաբրոն Մեդվեդն ա տվել:


Եր ջան, կներես, բայց հենց էս թեմայում տեսնում ենք, որ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ագրեսիվի կողմնակից էին, ըստ էության (դու, Վիշը, Տրիբունը ևն) արդեն իրա քայլերը գովում եք: Չեմ ուզում սխալ հասկացվի ասածս, կպնողական բան չկա, ուղղակի... լավ, սենց ասեմ.... եթե կար հնարավոր մարդկանց խումբ, բացի ՀԱԿ-ից, որոնք կարող էին ասենք փողոց դուրս գալ, էսօր հանկարծ Սերժի քայլերից գոհ են: Մտածելու տեղ չի՞ տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> ունի ապեր… եթե չունենար ընդհանրապոես նա էս խաղի մեջ չէր մտնի


Էս խաղի մեջ մտավ եվրոպացիների ձենը կտրելու համար :Smile: , ինքը ուժային մեթոդներով ներքին խնդիրը լուծել էր արդեն, ուղղակի իրան պետք էր որ եվրոպացիները լռեն ու լռեցին, հիմա էլ վերջնական դուրս չի եկել այլ սառեցրել ա ու սպասում ա Թուրքիաին , այսինք Եվրոպան դեռ հույս ունի որ եթե Թուքիան մտցնի խորհրդարան ու հաստատի Հայաստանը նույնը կանի, այսինք Սերժը եվրոպացիներին չի քցել, հետևեբար լուրջ փոփոխություններ Եվրոմության քաղաքանության մեջ Հայաստանի հետ կապված չի լինելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, իսկ մինչև հիմա «Սերժին վնաս» ինչ-որ բան արե՞լ են: Ես ինչ-որ էտ Սերժին օգտակար ու վնասակար բաներ անելու մոդելը չեմ կարում հասկանամ: Ասենք Սերժի տեղը Պողոսն էր, ի՞նչ էր փոխվելու:


Տրիբուն ձյա, մինչև հիմա հստակ գործարքներ էին գնում, ու բոլորս էլ էդ գիտենք: Կոնկրետ էս պահին ի՞նչ եղավ, որ «հայ-ադրբեջանականը» փոխվեց հայանպաստ «ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանականով»: Մտածելու բան չի՞:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աստղ ջան, Սերոժը սփյուռքահայության կյանքի վրա ճանճի ազդեցություն չունի… որ բողոքում էին ինչ եղավ ու որ չբողոքեն ինչ պտի լինի… *ինքը բանակցություններից դուրս չի եկել,*  աստղ ջան… վերջ…


ժագաՄեֆ, բանակցություններից դուրս չեն եկել նաև Պաղեստինն ու Իսրայելը, Սիրիան ու Իսրայելը, Պակիստանն ու Հնդկաստանը, Հյուսիսային ու Հարավային Կորեաները: Է հետո՞: Այսինք ի՞նչ էիք սպասում, որ Սերժը ասեր, Թուրքիան ի՞նչ երկիր ա, չեմ ճանաչում, վաբշե թող ս..իր լինի գնա: Ախպերս, Սերոժը, ի զարմանս մեզ գժագան խոդ ա արել, եկեք ենթատեքստ չփնտրենք եվրոպայի քամակում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հաա, դե մենք ինչ, մենք պարապ տեղը խոսող ենք, մեզ ինչ կտի 
> Եր ջան, հենց մեզ կտելու ունի


Ի՞նչ ենք անում որ ուզում ա կտի չանենք Արտ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եր ջան, կներես, բայց հենց էս թեմայում տեսնում ենք, որ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ագրեսիվի կողմնակից էին, ըստ էության (դու, Վիշը, Տրիբունը ևն) արդեն իրա քայլերը գովում եք: Չեմ ուզում սխալ հասկացվի ասածս, կպնողական բան չկա, ուղղակի... լավ, սենց ասեմ.... եթե կար հնարավոր մարդկանց խումբ, բացի ՀԱԿ-ից, որոնք կարող էին ասենք փողոց դուրս գալ, էսօր հանկարծ Սերժի քայլերից գոհ են: Մտածելու տեղ չի՞ տալիս


Իսկ ի՞նչ դժգոհություն ունես դու Սերժի այս քայլից:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող նոր կարդացի սենսացիոն նորություն է: տեսեք.
> 
> ''Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանն այսօր հրամանագիր է ստորագրել ՙՀայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին՚ և ՙՀայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև հարաբերությունների զարգացման մասին՚ 2009թ. հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Ցյուրիխում ստորագրված արձանագրությունների վավերացման ընթացակարգը կասեցնելու մասին:
> Հրամանագրով ՀՀ արտգործնախարարին հանձնարարվել է արձանագրությունների վավերացման ընթացակարգը կասեցնելու մասին ծանուցել Թուրքիայի Հանրապետությանը'
> 
> Աղբյուրը`http://ankakh.com/2010/04/32325/


 Չեմ հավատում: Էդ լու՞րջ  :Shok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եր ջան, կներես, բայց հենց էս թեմայում տեսնում ենք, որ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ագրեսիվի կողմնակից էին, ըստ էության (դու, Վիշը, Տրիբունը ևն) արդեն իրա քայլերը գովում եք: Չեմ ուզում սխալ հասկացվի ասածս, կպնողական բան չկա, ուղղակի... լավ, սենց ասեմ.... եթե կար հնարավոր մարդկանց խումբ, բացի ՀԱԿ-ից, որոնք կարող էին ասենք փողոց դուրս գալ, էսօր հանկարծ Սերժի քայլերից գոհ են: *Մտածելու տեղ չի՞ տալիս*


Հազար տոկոս տալիս ա: Կարա՞ս ասես ով ա մեղավոր: Ապեր, սահմանադրական պայքարի ու քաղհասարակության ֆուֆլոյի պտուղներն են, մանրից սկսի քաղել: Սերոժը, որին ՀԱԿ առաջնորդ Լևոնը ազգային համերաշխության կոչերով ա դիմում, որ միջազգային հանրության ճնշման դեմն առնենք, էսօր էտ տրամաբանության շրջանակներում քայլ ա կատարել: Կեցցե՛ Լևոնը, կեցցե՛ Սերժը:

----------

Վիշապ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր ջան, կներես, բայց հենց էս թեմայում տեսնում ենք, որ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ագրեսիվի կողմնակից էին, ըստ էության (դու, Վիշը, Տրիբունը ևն) արդեն իրա քայլերը գովում եք: Չեմ ուզում սխալ հասկացվի ասածս, կպնողական բան չկա, ուղղակի... լավ, սենց ասեմ.... եթե կար հնարավոր մարդկանց խումբ, բացի ՀԱԿ-ից, որոնք կարող էին ասենք փողոց դուրս գալ, էսօր հանկարծ Սերժի քայլերից գոհ են: Մտածելու տեղ չի՞ տալիս


Արտ էսօր ես չեմ տեսնում ուրիշ ուժ բացի ՀԱԿ-ից որի շուրջ քո էտ ասած մարդիկ կարան համախբվեն ու Սերժի համար պռոբլեմներ ստեղծեն ներսում, դրա համար եմ մեկը ես կատաղում որ ՀԱԿ-ը չի ակտիվանում:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ի՞նչ դժգոհություն ունես դու Սերժի այս քայլից:


Վիշ ջան, դժգոհությունը կամ գոհությունը կերևա հետագա ընթացքից: Առայժմ այս քայլն ինքն իրանով առ ոչինչ ա, չհաշված որ մի խումբ մարդկանց մտածմունքի ուղղությունը շեղել ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Հազար տոկոս տալիս ա: Կարա՞ս ասես ով ա մեղավոր: Ապեր, սահմանադրական պայքարի ու քաղհասարակության ֆուֆլոյի պտուղներն են, մանրից սկսի քաղել: Սերոժը, որին ՀԱԿ առաջնորդ Լևոնը ազգային համերաշխության կոչերով ա դիմում, որ միջազգային հանրության ճնշման դեմն առնենք, էսօր էտ տրամաբանության շրջանակներում քայլ ա կատարել: Կեցցե՛ Լևոնը, կեցցե՛ Սերժը:


Էսօր քայլ ա արել Սերժը: Լևոն տուտ պրիչյոմ ապեր:
Սերժը քայլ ա արել, որով վիճակը լավագույն դեպքում բերել ա մեկնարկայինի ու դուք գոհ եք: 
Պատճառները գտի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Եվրոպան սկի Իրաքի ու Աֆղանստանի հարցով համաձայնեցված քաղաքականություն չունի, դու ուզում ես, կամ կարծում ես, որ Հայաստանի հարցում նենց մանրամասն մշակված, դաժե եվրոնյուզի մակարդակին հասցրած քաղաքականություն կա: Ախպերս, քարգի: 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, հենց նոր անգլերենը լսեցի Եվրոնյուզով - հայ-ադրբջանական Dispute over Karabgh էր, ոչ թե ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական:


Բռատ, հայաստանը ոչ իրաք ա ոչ էլ աֆղանստան… մեր մոտ խնդիրը պարզ ա ու եթե իրանք ինչ-ինչ անհամաձայնություններ ունեն իրար մեջ էտի հլա չի նշանակում որ մենք կարանք դրանից օգտվենք… հիմնական հարցերում իրանք էս պահին OK-են ընգեր… 

իմիջայլոց արտասահմանյան լրատվամիջոցները միանշանակ իրանց երկրի պաշտոնական տեսակետները չեն արտահայտում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսօր քայլ ա արել Սերժը: Լևոն տուտ պրիչյոմ ապեր:
> Սերժը քայլ ա արել, որով վիճակը լավագույն դեպքում բերել ա մեկնարկայինի ու դուք գոհ եք: 
> Պատճառները գտի:


Չուկ, Լևոնի խորհդրին ա հետևել: Այ ախպեր, պոլնի ազգային համերաշխություն ա, մնում ա մի երկու հատ էլ արհմիություն ու իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպություն բացենք, ու գժական երկիր ենք: Ի միջի այլոց, մեր մարդու իրավունքները գլխավոր պաշտպանը Ալիկի հայտարարությանը լավ հակադարձել ա: Քաղհասարակության համարյա բոլոր էլեմենտները տեղում են: Ես սպասում եմ հաջորդ ընտրություններին, իսկ էս պահին քննարկում եմ երկրի նախագահի գործունեությունը այնպես, ինչպես կա: Քայլը համարում եմ դրական, անհամբեր սպասում եմ հաջորդ քայլերին:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ էսօր ես չեմ տեսնում ուրիշ ուժ բացի ՀԱԿ-ից որի շուրջ քո էտ ասած մարդիկ կարան համախբվեն ու Սերժի համար պռոբլեմներ ստեղծեն ներսում, դրա համար եմ մեկը ես կատաղում որ ՀԱԿ-ը չի ակտիվանում:


Եր ջան, չգիտեմ ապեր, մանավանդ վերջերս էս ինչ-որ մարդիկ կային,  որ ասում էին, թե ՀԱԿ-ն իրան սպառել ա, նոր ուժ, ֆլան-ֆստան: 
Ինչ-որ ա, եթե կար հնարավորություն, որ մի հատ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴ հայտնվեր, ու էս մարդկանց իրար հետ համախմբած ուղորդեր, հիմա չկա Եր ջան, որտև դուք գոհ եք, դու գոհ ես, Վիշը գոհը, Տրիբը գոհ ա: Եր ջան, մտածելու տեղ չի՞ տալիս: Լավ, արի սենց նայենք: Դիցուք դա կուտ էր (դիցուք նշանակակում է ենթադրենք), եթե դա կուտ էր, ապա չե՞ս ընդունվում, որ շատերը կտվել են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ հավատում: Էդ լու՞րջ


Սերժը լրիվ Կիմ Չեն Իր խաղեր ա տալիս: Դեմք ա, իմ արև:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էսօր քայլ ա արել Սերժը: Լևոն տուտ պրիչյոմ ապեր:
> Սերժը քայլ ա արել, որով վիճակը լավագույն դեպքում բերել ա մեկնարկայինի ու դուք գոհ եք: 
> Պատճառները գտի:


Կարծեմ դու էլ էիր ճիշտ համարում էտ քայլը, մեկնարկայինի առումով մի վռազի, մեկնարկայինից ավելի լավ դիրքում ենք հիմա մենք իմ գնահատմամբ, նախ Արձանագրությունների ստրորագրման շուխուրը լուսաբանվեց ամբողջ աշխարհում Թուքիայի ու Հայաստանի միջև խնդիրների հիշատակմամբ, երկրորդ՝ էս պահին դուրս ա գալիս որ Թուրքիան ա մեղավոր դրա համար , քանի որ ստորագրեց ու խորհրդարան ոչ մի կերպ չի ուզում մտցնի, այսինքն միջազգային ճնշումը Թուրքիայի վրա ուժեղանալու ա միանշանակ, իսկ ճնշման ձևեր կարող են լինել ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հետ կապված բանաձևերի ընդունումներ եվրոպական պետություններում ու ԱՄՆ-ում, համաձայն եմ շահածը շատ հեղհեղուկ ա , բայց դե կորուստ էս պահի դրությամբ ես չեմ տեսնում, եթե դու տեսնում ես ասա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, Լևոնի խորհդրին ա հետևել: Այ ախպեր, պոլնի ազգային համերաշխություն ա, մնում ա մի երկու հատ էլ արհմիություն ու իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպություն բացենք, ու գժական երկիր ենք: Ի միջի այլոց, մեր մարդու իրավունքները գլխավոր պաշտպանը Ալիկի հայտարարությանը լավ հակադարձել ա: Քաղհասարակության համարյա բոլոր էլեմենտները տեղում են: Ես սպասում եմ հաջորդ ընտրություններին, իսկ էս պահին քննարկում եմ երկրի նախագահի գործունեությունը այնպես, ինչպես կա: Քայլը համարում եմ դրական, անհամբեր սպասում եմ հաջորդ քայլերին:


Հա, ձյաձ, բա իհարկե Լևոնի խորհրդին ա հետևել: Բա ո՜նց, ձյաձս: Հայկական քաղաքական դաշտում ուզած քննարկում քո մոտ պիտ սկսվի մի բանով, վերջանա դրա մեջ Լևոնին հետևելով:
Բայց արի թեմայից չշեղվե՞նք, հա՞, ձյաձ, որտև ես լավ հիշում եմ քո ասածները երեկ, որոնք նախորդ անգամ ասել էիր նախորդ օրը, դրանից առաջ՝ մի օր առաջ:
Հիմա, կարծեմ, քննարկում ենք արձանագրությունների հետ կանչումը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եր ջան, չգիտեմ ապեր, մանավանդ վերջերս էս ինչ-որ մարդիկ կային,  որ ասում էին, թե ՀԱԿ-ն իրան սպառել ա, նոր ուժ, ֆլան-ֆստան: 
> Ինչ-որ ա, եթե կար հնարավորություն, որ մի հատ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴ հայտնվեր, ու էս մարդկանց իրար հետ համախմբած ուղորդեր, հիմա չկա Եր ջան, որտև դուք գոհ եք, դու գոհ ես, Վիշը գոհը, Տրիբը գոհ ա: Եր ջան, մտածելու տեղ չի՞ տալիս: Լավ, արի սենց նայենք: Դիցուք դա կուտ էր (դիցուք նշանակակում է ենթադրենք), եթե դա կուտ էր, ապա չե՞ս ընդունվում, որ շատերը կտվել են:


Չուկ ջան, դու ինչից ես դժգոհ, ախպերս, ես էտ չեմ կարում հասկանամ: Դաժե Լևոնն ա գոհ: Ուզու՞մ ես գռազ գանք, որ վաղը մյուս օրը ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարությամբ հանդես կգա, որտեղ կասի, որ Սերժը իրան քցել էր քաքը ֆուտբոլային քաղաքականությամբ, բայց ասյ որոշումը մենք ողջունում ենք:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծեմ դու էլ էիր ճիշտ համարում էտ քայլը


Ես ասել եմ «Առաջին հայացքից շատ լավ քայլ է»:
Ու իրոք հրաշալի քայլ է, եթե ամեն մի քայլն անկեղծ է, եթե ճշմարիտ է: Եթե իսկապես ամեն ինչ հենց էսպես է ու կուտ չի, ապա հոյակապ ու ուժեղ քայլ է, մանավանդ եթե սրա դիմաց սպասվող ճնշումների դեմն առել է: Բայց, Եր ջան, ես ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս բոլոր տարբերակները դիտարկել ու առավել հակված եմ այստեղ այլ բաներ տեսնելուն  :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր ջան, չգիտեմ ապեր, մանավանդ վերջերս էս ինչ-որ մարդիկ կային,  որ ասում էին, թե ՀԱԿ-ն իրան սպառել ա, նոր ուժ, ֆլան-ֆստան: 
> Ինչ-որ ա, եթե կար հնարավորություն, որ մի հատ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴ հայտնվեր, ու էս մարդկանց իրար հետ համախմբած ուղորդեր, հիմա չկա Եր ջան, որտև դուք գոհ եք, դու գոհ ես, Վիշը գոհը, Տրիբը գոհ ա: Եր ջան, մտածելու տեղ չի՞ տալիս: Լավ, արի սենց նայենք: Դիցուք դա կուտ էր (դիցուք նշանակակում է ենթադրենք), եթե դա կուտ էր, ապա չե՞ս ընդունվում, որ շատերը կտվել են:


Ես առաջնորդի հայտնման հավանականությունը միշտ էլ 0 եմ համարել, ու ՀԱԿ-ի մասին էլ չեմ ասել որին իրան սպառել ա, ես քննադատել եմ ՀԱԿ-ի վարած քաղաքականություն ու հիմա էլ եմ քննադատում , նոր առաջնորդը օդից չի ընկնելու ու միանգամից մենք էլ հասկանանք որ ինքը նոր առաջնորդն ա, կրկնում եմ էս պահի դրությամբ ես չեմ տեսնում այլ ուժ կամ առաջնորդ բացի ՀԱԿ-ից որի շուրջ կարելի ա համախմբվել, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ա կառուցում ինքնամոռաց :Cray:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, դժգոհությունը կամ գոհությունը կերևա հետագա ընթացքից: Առայժմ այս քայլն ինքն իրանով առ ոչինչ ա, չհաշված որ մի խումբ մարդկանց մտածմունքի ուղղությունը շեղել ա:


Չուկ ջան, հաստա՞տ ոչինչ ա: Տո լավ է: Օրինակ ազգային հերոս, չկայացած հեղափոխությունների դափնեկիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ընդհամենը երեկ գրել է (հատուկ մեջբերում եմ քո և Մեֆի համար).




> ԱՄՆ մեկնելուց առաջ Սերժ Սարգսյանը լրագրողների հետ դիլիջանյան զրույցի ընթացքում ակնարկեց, թե ինքը, ավելի ճիշտ ՀՀ իշխանությունները, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների լուծում ունեն, որի մասին իշխանությունը կբարձրաձայնի, երբ համոզված լինի դրա ճիշտ լինելու մեջ: Այս հայտարարությունից հետո քաղաքական դաշտում փորձում են կռահել, թե ինչ լուծման մասին է խոսքը: Իրականում այստեղ տարբերակները շատ չեն, ընդամենը երեքը: *Առաջին տարբերակը Հայաստանի ստորագրության հետ կանչումն է հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններից: Իրադարձությունների նման զարգացումը, սակայն, խիստ անհավանական է թվում, որովհետեւ նման քայլով Հայաստանի իշխանությունը մարտահրավեր պետք է նետի ոչ միայն Թուրքիային, այլեւ ողջ միջազգային հանրությանը, այդ թվում` եւ ԱՄՆ-ին: Դժվար է հավատալ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ի վիճակի է նման քայլի:* Բացի այս` *իրադարձությունների նման զարգացումը Հայաստանին պրագմատիկ ոչ մի օգուտ չի բերելու, եւ ուրեմն` բացարձակապես անիմաստ քայլ կլինի*, մանավանդ որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն այդօրինակ քայլով ինքն իրեն հետ կշպրտի դեպի 2008 թվականի հետընտրական իրադրություն: Նման քայլի նա չի գնա երբեք: Երկրորդ տարբերակը այն է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, այնուամենայնիվ, գնա ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորման վերաբերյալ որեւէ փաստաթուղթ ստորագրելու ճանապարհով: Իրադարձությունների նման զարգացման հնարավորությունը գոնե այս փուլում ծանր հետեւանքներ կունենա Սերժ Սարգսյանի իշխանության համար, որովհետեւ այսպիսով նա ընդունած կլինի հայ-թուրքական եւ ԼՂ հարցի փոխկապակցվածությունը: Բացի այս` Մադրիդյան նորացված սկզբունքների հիման վրա ստեղծված որեւէ փաստաթղթի ստորագրումը նշանակում է ազատագրված տարածքների առնվազն մի մասի վերադարձ, ինչը ինքնին արդեն նշանակում է հետագա իրադարձությունների անկանխատեսելիություն: Սա կարող է ներքաղաքական իրավիճակի պայթյուն հարուցել: Երրորդ տարբերակը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների միակողմանի վավերացումն է Հայաստանի խորհրդարանում: Երեք տարբերակներից տվյալ իրավիճակում սա առավել հավանականն է թվում, մանավանդ, եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ ԱՄՆ-ն արձանագրությունների վավերացման հարցում ճնշումներ է գործադրում ոչ միայն Թուրքիայի այլեւ Հայաստանի վրա:


Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ ազգային հերոս Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը համարում է, որ արձանագրությունները ջրելը Հայաստանի համար խիստ անբարենպաստ քայլ է, այսինքն կարելի է կարծել, թե մյուս երկուսը ավելի բարենպաստ են: Այսինքն եթե Հայաստանը ստորանար ու միակողմանի ստորագրեր, կամ եթե Սերժը նախապայմաններին ենթարկվելով հողեր նվիրեր Ադրբեջանին, դա ավելի բարենպաստ կլիներ: Ապեր, էս ֆոնի վրա Սերժն ա իմ նախագահը, հորս արև: Ու սա շատ, անչափ կարևոր պահ է, որը դու փորձում ես արժեզրկել, և ՀԱԿ-ն էլ կփորձի արժեզրկել, բայց դրանից միայն Սերժի ռեյթինգը կավելանա:  :Tongue:

----------

Chilly (23.04.2010), davidus (23.04.2010), Tig (23.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Կարծեմ դու էլ էիր ճիշտ համարում էտ քայլը, մեկնարկայինի առումով մի վռազի, մեկնարկայինից ավելի լավ դիրքում ենք հիմա մենք իմ գնահատմամբ, նախ Արձանագրությունների ստրորագրման շուխուրը լուսաբանվեց ամբողջ աշխարհում Թուքիայի ու Հայաստանի միջև խնդիրների հիշատակմամբ, երկրորդ՝ էս պահին դուրս ա գալիս որ Թուրքիան ա մեղավոր դրա համար , քանի որ ստորագրեց ու խորհրդարան ոչ մի կերպ չի ուզում մտցնի, այսինքն միջազգային ճնշումը Թուրքիայի վրա ուժեղանալու ա միանշանակ, իսկ ճնշման ձևեր կարող են լինել ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հետ կապված բանաձևերի ընդունումներ եվրոպական պետություններում ու ԱՄՆ-ում, համաձայն եմ շահածը շատ հեղհեղուկ ա , բայց դե կորուստ էս պահի դրությամբ ես չեմ տեսնում, եթե դու տեսնում ես ասա:


Ձաձ ինչի պիտի ԱՄՆ Թուրքիայի վրա ճնշում բանացնի? Կամ Ռուսաստանը?

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դու ինչից ես դժգոհ, ախպերս, ես էտ չեմ կարում հասկանամ: Դաժե Լևոնն ա գոհ: Ուզու՞մ ես գռազ գանք, որ վաղը մյուս օրը ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարությամբ հանդես կգա, որտեղ կասի, որ Սերժը իրան քցել էր քաքը ֆուտբոլային քաղաքականությամբ, բայց ասյ որոշումը մենք ողջունում ենք:


Եթե ասի, ես էլ կողջունեմ  :Jpit: 
Սա կատակ, բնականաբար:
Գնել ջան, ախպերս, իսկ ինչի՞ չես ուզում մյուս վարկածները դիտարկես: Օրինակ ես քո պատկերացրած վարկածը դիտարկել եմ: Հետը դիտարկել եմ մեկ տասնյակից ավելի ուրիշ վարկածներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, հաստա՞տ ոչինչ ա: Տո լավ է: Օրինակ ազգային հերոս, չկայացած հողափոխությունների դափնեկիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ընդհամենը երեկ գրել է (հատուկ մեջբերում եմ քո և Մեֆի համար).
> 
> 
> 
> Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ ազգային հերոս Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը համարում է, որ արձանագրությունները ջրելը Հայաստանի համար խիստ անբարենպաստ քայլ է, այսինքն կարելի է կարծել, թե մյուս երկուսը ավելի բարենպաստ են: Այսինքն եթե Հայաստանը ստորանար ու միակողմանի ստորագրեր, կամ եթե Սերժը նախապայմաններին ենթարկվելով հողեր նվիրեր Ադրբեջանին, դա ավելի բարենպաստ կլիներ: Ապեր, էս ֆոնի վրա Սերժն ա իմ նախագահը, հորս արև: Ու սա շատ, անչափ կարևոր պահ է, որը դու փորձում ես արժեզրկել, և ՀԱԿ-ն էլ կփորձի արժեզրկել, բայց դրանից միայն Սերժի ռեյթինգը կավելանա:


Վիշ ջան, իսկ դու պատահմամբ նկատե՞լ ես, որ արձանագրությունները հետ չեն կաչվել, այլ առժամանակ սառեցվել են  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, ձյաձ, բա իհարկե Լևոնի խորհրդին ա հետևել: Բա ո՜նց, ձյաձս: Հայկական քաղաքական դաշտում ուզած քննարկում քո մոտ պիտ սկսվի մի բանով, վերջանա դրա մեջ Լևոնին հետևելով:
> Բայց արի թեմայից չշեղվե՞նք, հա՞, ձյաձ, որտև ես լավ հիշում եմ քո ասածները երեկ, որոնք նախորդ անգամ ասել էիր նախորդ օրը, դրանից առաջ՝ մի օր առաջ:
> Հիմա, կարծեմ, քննարկում ենք արձանագրությունների հետ կանչումը:


Չուկ ջան, երկրի նախագահը Սերժն ա, գլխավոր ընդդիմադիրն էլ ՀԱԿ-ն ա իրա առաջնորդով: ՀԱԿ առաջնորդի վերջին տաս ելույթների հիմնական նյութն էլ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններն են եղել ու ազգային համերաշխությունը: Բա ու՞մ ես ուզում քննարկենք - հայ արիդավանների Փառք Նոյ Նահապետի՞ն:

----------


## Kuk

> Հենց էն ա որ հետ չկանչեց ստորագրություն այլ սառեցրեց մինչև Թուրքիայի վավերացնելը, հիմա Եվրոմիությունը ուզի չուզի պիտի Թուրքիան ճնշի որ մտցնեն խորհրդարան, եթե լրիվ դուրս գար էտ դեպքում կհետևեին ճնշումները Եվրոմիությունից, եվրոպացիների մոտ հանկարծակի հիշողության  պայծառացում կնկատվեր ու կհիշեին մարտի մեկն էլ , մարդու իրավունքներն էլ:


Թուրքիայի վրա Եվրոմիաության ճնշումները մեզ համար հեչ էլ ուրախանալու թեմա չեն, Եր, էս դեպքում: Թուրքիային եթե ճնշի, Թուրքիան մտցնի խորհրդարան, հետո էլ սերժին են ճնշելու, որ սերժը տաքացնի գործընթացը: Արդեն ջոգել են, որ իրա մոտ լավ ա ստացվում՝ թաքացնել, սառացնել, ոնց որ ասում ա մեծն կատակերգու Մկրտիչը՝ կաչաիտ արա, կաչաիտ մի արա.. լրիվ էդ վիճակը կլնի էլի :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, իսկ դու պատահմամբ նկատե՞լ ես, որ արձանագրությունները հետ չեն կաչվել, այլ առժամանակ սառեցվել են


Ապեր, համարի, որ հետ են կանչվել: Սերժի ելույթը չգիտեմ ով էր գրել, բայց մակարդակ նրբանկատորեն պասլատ էր իրենից ներկայացնում: Պետք չի մակերեսորեն կախվել բառերից:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես ասել եմ «Առաջին հայացքից շատ լավ քայլ է»:
> Ու իրոք հրաշալի քայլ է, եթե ամեն մի քայլն անկեղծ է, եթե ճշմարիտ է: Եթե իսկապես ամեն ինչ հենց էսպես է ու կուտ չի, ապա հոյակապ ու ուժեղ քայլ է, մանավանդ եթե սրա դիմաց սպասվող ճնշումների դեմն առել է: Բայց, Եր ջան, ես ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս բոլոր տարբերակները դիտարկել ու առավել հակված եմ այստեղ այլ բաներ տեսնելուն


Արտ ես կուտ տալը հավանական կհամարեի եթե լիներ Հայաստանում որևիցե քաղաքական ուժ որը ակտիվ քայլեր ա կատարում իշխանությունների դեմ , ու Սերժը վախենում ա էտ ուժի համակիրների ավելացումից ու ներքին սպառման ուղղված քայլ ա անում, եթե կուտ էլ ա հաստատ ժողովրդին ուղղված կուտ չի, այլս մաքսիմումը ասենք դաշնակներին ու Քոչարյանին սատարող ուժերին ուղղված կուտ, կարողա Սերժի կարծիքով Քոչը իրան հակառակ բևեռ ա ու իրա կողմնակիցները թուրքերի հետ սիլի բիլիի պատճառով անցնում են Քոչի թիմ, ու վերջացրեց որ էտ գործնթացը դադարեցնի, բայց էտ շատ քիչ ա հավանական, ոչ մեկ հաստատ չգիտի էս պահին իրանք միասին են թե իրոք պռոբլեմներ ունեն իրար հետ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, համարի, որ հետ են կանչվել: Սերժի ելույթը չգիտեմ ով էր գրել, բայց մակարդակ նրբանկատորեն պասլատ էր իրենից ներկայացնում: Պետք չի մակերեսորեն կախվել բառերից:


Չէ, Վիշ ջան, կներես, բայց ես ավելի խորն եմ դա դիտարկել  :Smile: 
Պասլատը միայն առաջին շերտի տպավորությունն է  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ես կուտ տալը հավանական կհամարեի եթե լիներ Հայաստանում որևիցե քաղաքական ուժ որը ակտիվ քայլեր ա կատարում իշխանությունների դեմ , ու Սերժը վախենում ա էտ ուժի համակիրների ավելացումից ու ներքին սպառման ուղղված քայլ ա անում, եթե կուտ էլ ա հաստատ ժողովրդին ուղղված կուտ չի, այլս մաքսիմումը ասենք դաշնակներին ու Քոչարյանին սատարող ուժերին ուղղված կուտ, կարողա Սերժի կարծիքով Քոչը իրան հակառակ բևեռ ա ու իրա կողմնակիցները թուրքերի հետ սիլի բիլիի պատճառով անցնում են Քոչի թիմ, ու վերջացրեց որ էտ գործնթացը դադարեցնի, բայց էտ շատ քիչ ա հավանական, ոչ մեկ հաստատ չգիտի էս պահին իրանք միասին են թե իրոք պռոբլեմներ ունեն իրար հետ:


Եր ջան, մեկը ինձնից վախում ա  :Jpit: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա վերջերս պետք էր ուշադիր լինել, ընդամենը, հասարակության լուրջ լարվածությունը նկատելու համար: Էդ լարվածությունը էսօր մի քանի ժամում պարպվել ա  :Jpit: 
Բացում ա

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ձաձ ինչի պիտի ԱՄՆ Թուրքիայի վրա ճնշում բանացնի? Կամ Ռուսաստանը?


Պարզ չի՞ :Sad: , Թուրքիան պարտավորվել ա խելամիտ ժամկետներում հարաբերություններ հաստատել, ստորագրել ա արձանագրությունները ու չի ուզում ուղարկի խորհրդարան քննարկման, մենք արձանագրույունների վավերացման պահով խնդիրներ չենք ստեղծել, նույնիսկ ուղարկել ենք խորհրդարան, միակ խնդիրը որի մասին Թուրքիան վայնասուն էր բարձրացրել Սահմանդրական դատարանի որոշումն էր, էտ հարցով ոչ մի միջազգային կառույց Հայաստանին չի քննադատել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, Վիշ ջան, կներես, բայց ես ավելի խորն եմ դա դիտարկել 
> Պասլատը միայն առաջին շերտի տպավորությունն է


Ահա, այդ մասին կհաղորդես Էրդողանին, որ շատ լուրջ չընդունի :Tongue:  Ապեր ուղերձները պետք ընդունել հենց առաջին տպավորությունով, սա քեզ համար դիվանագիտական նոտա չի:

----------


## Kuk

> Էս Սերժը խառնել է՞ ընդդիմադիրների քարտերը: Ժողովուրդ, մի նսեմացրեք մեր միակ և անփոխարինելի նախագահին Նա է հիմա մեր դեմքը, նա այն է, ինչ մենք ենք:


Չէ, ձյաձ, չեմ կարծում՝ խառնած լինի: Լևոնն էլ կարա ասի՝ դե քանի որ արտաքին քաղաքականության հրատապ հարցերն այլևս հրատապ չեն, քանի որ դրանք դուրս եկան քաղաքական օրակարգից, ուրեմն լծվում ենք մեր ներքին հարցերը լուծելուն: Ու կլծվենք :Jpit:  Ի՞նչ պռոբլեմ կա: Ո՞վ համաձայն չի, որ սերժը լեգիտիմություն չունի, ո՞վ համաձայն չի, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ Հ.Հ.-ում մարդու իրավունքները ոտնահարվում են, ո՞վ հաաձայն չի, որ Նիկոլը քաղբանտարկյալ ա, ո՞վ համաձայն չի, որ մեր երկիրը տնտեսություն չունի, և վերջապես՝ ո՞վ համաձայն չի, որ էս ամեն ինչը ու էլի շատ ու շատ բաներ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի են վատանում, որ կյանքը հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գնալով էլ ավելի անտանելի ա դառնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ ազգային հերոս Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը համարում է, որ արձանագրությունները ջրելը Հայաստանի համար խիստ անբարենպաստ քայլ է, այսինքն կարելի է կարծել, թե մյուս երկուսը ավելի բարենպաստ են: Այսինքն եթե Հայաստանը ստորանար ու միակողմանի ստորագրեր, կամ եթե Սերժը նախապայմաններին ենթարկվելով հողեր նվիրեր Ադրբեջանին, դա ավելի բարենպաստ կլիներ: Ապեր, էս ֆոնի վրա Սերժն ա իմ նախագահը, հորս արև: Ու սա շատ, անչափ կարևոր պահ է, որը դու փորձում ես արժեզրկել,* և ՀԱԿ-ն էլ կփորձի արժեզրկել, բայց դրանից միայն Սերժի ռեյթինգը կավելանա:*


Ապեր, քիթս կտրեմ, ՀԱԿ-ը ողջունելու ա էս քայլը: Տեքստի տակը մի քիչ ֆուֆլո կլինի, յանիմ վաբշե էն գլխից սենց բան պիտի չաներ, բայց իտոգում ոնց ողջունեց արձանագրությունների ստորագրելը, տենց էլ ողջունելու ա էս քայլը: 

Իտոգում, ամենաճիշտ տղեն դաշնակները դուրս եկան: 2012 ֆիլմը հիշեցի - самое грустное осознать, что эти шизофреники с картонными щитами, оказались правы  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Վիշ ջան, իսկ դու պատահմամբ նկատե՞լ ես, որ արձանագրությունները հետ չեն կաչվել, այլ առժամանակ սառեցվել են


Էտ շատ կարևոր փաստ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ահա, այդ մասին կհաղորդես Էրդողանին, որ շատ լուրջ չընդունի Ապեր ուղերձները պետք ընդունել հենց առաջին տպավորությունով, սա քեզ համար դիվանագիտական նոտա չի:


Վայ քո արա  :Shok: 
Բա ի՞նչ ա:
Պարա՞պ էր մնացել մարդը  :Jpit: 

Լավ, ևս մեկ հարց. հավատու՞մ ես, որ Թուրքիան խեղճացած էսօր նորմալ գնահատեց էս պրոցեսը  :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Թուրքիայի վրա Եվրոմիաության ճնշումները մեզ համար հեչ էլ ուրախանալու թեմա չեն, Եր, էս դեպքում: Թուրքիային եթե ճնշի, Թուրքիան մտցնի խորհրդարան, հետո էլ սերժին են ճնշելու, որ սերժը տաքացնի գործընթացը: Արդեն ջոգել են, որ իրա մոտ լավ ա ստացվում՝ թաքացնել, սառացնել, ոնց որ ասում ա մեծն կատակերգու Մկրտիչը՝ կաչաիտ արա, կաչաիտ մի արա.. լրիվ էդ վիճակը կլնի էլի


Թուրքիան եթե մտցնի ու վավերացնի Ադրբեջանին ա քցում ու իրա հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենում, էտ մեզ օգուտ ա, եթե Ադրբեջանը չլիներ Արթ Թուրքիան առանց վայրկյան անգամ մտածելու վաղուց արդեն վավերացրած կլիներ Արձանագրությունները:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ, չերկարացնեմ, գնամ շարունակեմ գարեջրըմպությունս ու ապխտած պանիրկերությունս  :Smile: 
Հալալ ա Սերժին  :Smile: 
Հալալ ա ձեզ  :Wink: 
Հալալ ա Սերժին  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր ջան, մեկը ինձնից վախում ա 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա վերջերս պետք էր ուշադիր լինել, ընդամենը, հասարակության լուրջ լարվածությունը նկատելու համար: Էդ լարվածությունը էսօր մի քանի ժամում պարպվել ա 
> Բացում ա


Արտ արդեն մեկ տարի ա Արձանգրությունները ստորագրվել են, ու էս որևէ լուրջ լարվածություն մինչև հիմա չեմ նկատել, հասարակության որ շերտերում էր էտ լարվածությունը, ու ո՞նց էր արտահատվում, որ դու նկատել ես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե ասի, ես էլ կողջունեմ 
> Սա կատակ, բնականաբար:
> Գնել ջան, ախպերս, իսկ ինչի՞ չես ուզում մյուս վարկածները դիտարկես: Օրինակ ես քո պատկերացրած վարկածը դիտարկել եմ: Հետը դիտարկել եմ մեկ տասնյակից ավելի ուրիշ վարկածներ:


Արի սպասենք ՀԱԿ-ի պաշտոնական վարկածին - մոտավորեպես սենց «Սերժը մեր ձայնը լսեց, ու հասկացավ, թե ինչ պիտի անի, ողջունում ենք»: Չուկ ջան, ի՞նչ վարկած, իմ ախպեր: Միջազգային հանրությու՞ն, ներքին կու՞տ: Ախպերս, ազգային պոլիծիկայա, ու շատ ցենտր արված:  :Wink:  Բայց ջոգե՞լ ես, Սերժը իրոք ինչ բարձր կլասի քաղաքական գործիչ ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վայ քո արա 
> Բա ի՞նչ ա:
> Պարա՞պ էր մնացել մարդը 
> 
> Լավ, ևս մեկ հարց. հավատու՞մ ես, որ Թուրքիան խեղճացած էսօր նորմալ գնահատեց էս պրոցեսը


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս պիտի գնահատեր Թուրքիան: Չլինի՞ ասելու էր, թե իրենք ամեն ինչ արեցին, իսկ երախտամոռ Սերժը տապալեց գործընթացը: Դու Թուրքիայի տեղը ինչպե՞ս կգնահատեիր պրոցեսը:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ջոգե՞լ ես, Սերժը իրոք ինչ բարձր կլասի քաղաքական գործիչ ա:


Ներքին կտեր տալու համար էսօր համոզվեցի որ անկրկրնել ա, Գնել ջան  :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եր ջան, մեկը ինձնից վախում ա 
> *Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա վերջերս պետք էր ուշադիր լինել, ընդամենը, հասարակության լուրջ լարվածությունը նկատելու համար:* Էդ լարվածությունը էսօր մի քանի ժամում պարպվել ա 
> Բացում ա


Ապեր, էտ ի՞նչ լարվածություն ա, որ ոչ մեկս չենք նկատել: Ապեր, եթե էտ լարվածությունը նկատելու համար էլ ա պետք միկրոսկոպով նայել, ուչեմն լարվածություն չկա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չէ, ձյաձ, չեմ կարծում՝ խառնած լինի: Լևոնն էլ կարա ասի՝ դե քանի որ արտաքին քաղաքականության հրատապ հարցերն այլևս հրատապ չեն, քանի որ դրանք դուրս եկան քաղաքական օրակարգից, ուրեմն լծվում ենք մեր ներքին հարցերը լուծելուն: Ու կլծվենք Ի՞նչ պռոբլեմ կա: Ո՞վ համաձայն չի, որ սերժը լեգիտիմություն չունի, ո՞վ համաձայն չի, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ Հ.Հ.-ում մարդու իրավունքները ոտնահարվում են, ո՞վ հաաձայն չի, որ Նիկոլը քաղբանտարկյալ ա, ո՞վ համաձայն չի, որ մեր երկիրը տնտեսություն չունի, և վերջապես՝ ո՞վ համաձայն չի, որ էս ամեն ինչը ու էլի շատ ու շատ բաներ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի են վատանում, որ կյանքը հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գնալով էլ ավելի անտանելի ա դառնում:


Ապրես, հենց էտ ա որ ինքը իր էս քայլով ոչ թե կտում ա ընդիմադիր ժողովրդին այլ ընդհակառակը, հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը ըստ իր տրամաբանության պիտի ակտիվանա քանի որ գործնթացը կասեցված է ու Սերժի վրա արտաքին ճնշումներ չեն լինելու, համենայն դեպս մինչև էն պահը երբ Թուրքիան Մեջլիսում կվավերացնի արձանագրությունները, այսինքն ՀԱԿ-ի պատճառ բռնած արտաքին գործոնը չկա գոնե ժամանակավոր ու պետք ա ակտիվացնել պայքարը:

----------


## Rammer

> Պարզ չի՞, Թուրքիան պարտավորվել ա խելամիտ ժամկետներում հարաբերություններ հաստատել, ստորագրել ա արձանագրությունները ու չի ուզում ուղարկի խորհրդարան քննարկման, մենք արձանագրույունների վավերացման պահով խնդիրներ չենք ստեղծել, նույնիսկ ուղարկել ենք խորհրդարան, միակ խնդիրը որի մասին Թուրքիան վայնասուն էր բարձրացրել Սահմանդրական դատարանի որոշումն էր, էտ հարցով ոչ մի միջազգային կառույց Հայաստանին չի քննադատել:


Ապեր ես քո կարծքին եմ հարցնում ուղղակի...
Այսինքն Թուրքաին ԱՄՆ-ի առաջ պարտավորություն ստանձնել որ կկարգավորի իր հարաբերությունները բայց չի կարգավորում? Նման բան է եղել, Թուրքիան պարտավորություն է ստանձնել?  Երբ? Կամ ինչի պիտի Թուրքիան ԱՄՆ-ի առաջ պարտավորթույուն ստանձներ Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու համար? Որն է ԱՄՆ-ի շահագրգռվածությունը...

Եր գիտես ինչի եմ ասում, բոլորը կարծես աում որ պետք է ճնշում բանացնեն Թուրքայիա վրա որ սահմանը բացի: Այսինքն ԱՄՆ իր շաաաատ կարևոր ռազմավարական ու տնտեսկանա դաշնակցի վրա պետք  է ճնշում գործադրի,որ բացի սահմանը մի երկրի հետ որ գտնվում է խիստ ռուսական ազդեցության տակ? Խի որ? ԱՄՆ-ի ուշքըգնում ա որ հայորը գնան էժանով Անթալիա?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արի սպասենք ՀԱԿ-ի պաշտոնական վարկածին - մոտավորեպես սենց «Սերժը մեր ձայնը լսեց, ու հասկացավ, թե ինչ պիտի անի, ողջունում ենք»: Չուկ ջան, ի՞նչ վարկած, իմ ախպեր: Միջազգային հանրությու՞ն, ներքին կու՞տ: Ախպերս, ազգային պոլիծիկայա, ու շատ ցենտր արված:  Բայց ջոգե՞լ ես, Սերժը իրոք ինչ բարձր կլասի քաղաքական գործիչ ա:


Չէ մի քիչ կկծմծեն ամեն դեպքում: Ծիպա Սերժից քայլերից այլ բան չէր էլ կարելի սպասել, գործընթացը ձախողեց, մեր բազմաչարչար ազգին բերեց կանգնեցրեց տուպիկի առաջ, բլա բլա բլա... Էդ մի երկու օրից էլի, երբ ջոկեն, որ տենց էլ կարելի ա ասել :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ներքին կտեր տալու համար էսօր համոզվեցի որ անկրկրնել ա, Գնել ջան


Ապեր, գլխավոր կուտ ուտողն էլ ես եմ  :Wink:  Բայց մի մոռացի, որ նախագահի իմ նախընտրած թեկնածուն Ծառուկյանն ա:

----------

Վիշապ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Թուրքիան եթե մտցնի ու վավերացնի Ադրբեջանին ա քցում ու իրա հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենում, էտ մեզ օգուտ ա, եթե Ադրբեջանը չլիներ Արթ Թուրքիան առանց վայրկյան անգամ մտածելու վաղուց արդեն վավերացրած կլիներ Արձանագրությունները:


Ապեր իսկակամուց Թուրքիային սարքիր պռաշլայկ...Ապեր եթե Թուրքաին չլիներ էտ Ադրբեջանը լիքը խնդիրներ կունենար :Jpit: 
Ինչ պիտի աներ որ Ադրբեջանը?

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ, չերկարացնեմ, գնամ շարունակեմ գարեջրըմպությունս ու ապխտած պանիրկերությունս 
> Հալալ ա Սերժին 
> Հալալ ա ձեզ 
> Հալալ ա Սերժին


Փա՜ռք սերժին, փա՛ռք, փա՛ռք :Goblin: 
Տղա ա, է, բա չէ :LOL:  
Տեսա՞ր, տղեն ոնց դուրս եկավ ողջ աշխարհին դեմ :LOL:  Գնաց մի հատ ԱՄՆ, մի հատ Ռուսաստան, մեծերն ասին՝ ինչ պետքա անի, ինքն էլ եկավ արեց, ու մենք ոււրախացանք մեր խիզախ նախագեով :LOL:  Ու ջանդամ թե մարտի մեկի անմեղ զոհերի արյան վրով չի նստել նախագահի աթոռին, կարևորը որ էս գործընթացը սառացրեց: Ու նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ էս խայտառակ գործընթացն ինքը չէր սկսել, մեկ այլ անձ էր անամոթաբար սկսել, ինքն էլ եկավ երկիրը հանեց էդ խայտառակ մղձավանջից, որով ուրանում էր ցեղասպանությունը, վաճառվում էր Ղարաբաղը և այլն… Ու քանի կար շատերը անհավանական էին համարում Ղարաբաղի հանձնումը, ցեղասպանության ուրացումը և մյուս խայտառակությունները, էդ դեպքում, հիմա ինչի՞ վրա ենք հրճվել, մեկա սենց թե նենց Ղարաբաղը չէր հանձնելու, հիմա ի՞նչ փոխվեց էս ուղերձից հետո:

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), Chuk (22.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, քիթս կտրեմ, ՀԱԿ-ը ողջունելու ա էս քայլը: Տեքստի տակը մի քիչ ֆուֆլո կլինի, յանիմ վաբշե էն գլխից սենց բան պիտի չաներ, բայց իտոգում ոնց ողջունեց արձանագրությունների ստորագրելը, տենց էլ ողջունելու ա էս քայլը: 
> 
> Իտոգում, ամենաճիշտ տղեն դաշնակները դուրս եկան: 2012 ֆիլմը հիշեցի - самое грустное осознать, что эти шизофреники с картонными щитами, оказались правы


Ձաջ երբ ա ՀԱԿ-ը ողջունել այս արձանագրությունները?
ՀԱԿ -ը ասյ արձանագրությունները անվանել է ուրացման փաստաթուղթ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր իսկակամուց Թուրքիային սարքիր պռաշլայկ...Ապեր եթե Թուրքաին չլիներ էտ Ադրբեջանը լիքը խնդիրներ կունենար
> Ինչ պիտի աներ որ Ադրբեջանը?


Ռամ ջան, էլի խորացե՞լ ես «ալամ աշխարհի քաղաքականությունը գալիս ա Հայաստանի վրով ա անցնում» թեմայով:  :Wink:  Ապեր, խոսքի Մեդվեդեվը զանգել ա, ասել ա «Սերոժիկ, մի հատ կասեցրու վավերացման գործընթացը», ու Սերժն էլ ափալ թափալ ելույթի տեքստ ա գրել ու կասեցրել ա: Քու համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Իտոգում Հայաստանի նախագահը չի՞, որ թուրքիային տակտիչնի գրողի ծոցն ա ուղարկում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ապեր ես քո կարծքին եմ հարցնում ուղղակի...
> Այսինքն Թուրքաին ԱՄՆ-ի առաջ պարտավորություն ստանձնել որ կկարգավորի իր հարաբերությունները բայց չի կարգավորում? *Նման բան է եղել, Թուրքիան պարտավորություն է ստանձնել*?  Երբ? Կամ ինչի պիտի Թուրքիան ԱՄՆ-ի առաջ պարտավորթույուն ստանձներ Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու համար? Որն է ԱՄՆ-ի շահագրգռվածությունը...
> 
> Եր գիտես ինչի եմ ասում, բոլորը կարծես աում որ պետք է ճնշում բանացնեն Թուրքայիա վրա որ սահմանը բացի: Այսինքն ԱՄՆ իր շաաաատ կարևոր ռազմավարական ու տնտեսկանա դաշնակցի վրա պետք  է ճնշում գործադրի,որ բացի սահմանը մի երկրի հետ որ գտնվում է խիստ ռուսական ազդեցության տակ? Խի որ? ԱՄՆ-ի ուշքըգնում ա որ հայորը գնան էժանով Անթալիա?


 :Shok:  Ռամ իհարկե ստանձնել ա, Արձանագրությունների ստրոագրումով ստանձնել ա, ախպերս քո հետ չեմ ուզում բանավիճեմ որտև կներես բայց իմ կարծիքով քո արտաքին քաղաքականության հարցում մտածելակերպը խիստ զիջում ա էն մակարդակը որի առկայության դեպքում ես վիճում եմ :Tongue:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ իհարկե ստանձնել ա, Արձանագրությունների ստրոագրումով ստանձնել ա, ախպերս քո հետ չեմ ուզում բանավիճեմ որտև կներես բայց իմ կարծիքով քո արտաքին քաղաքականության հարցում մտածելակերպը խիստ զիջում ա էն մակարդակը որի առկայության դեպքում ես վիճում եմ


Փաստորեն Թուրքիան ԱՄՆ-ի առաջ արձանագրությունները ստորագրելով պարտավորություն ա ստանձնել...Հարց չկա, վեճ չկա, բան չկա..

----------


## Երվանդ

> Փա՜ռք սերժին, փա՛ռք, փա՛ռք
> Տղա ա, է, բա չէ 
> Տեսա՞ր, տղեն ոնց դուրս եկավ ողջ աշխարհին դեմ Գնաց մի հատ ԱՄՆ, մի հատ Ռուսաստան, մեծերն ասին՝ ինչ պետքա անի, ինքն էլ եկավ արեց, ու մենք ոււրախացանք մեր խիզախ նախագեով Ու ջանդամ թե մարտի մեկի անմեղ զոհերի արյան վրով չի նստել նախագահի աթոռին, կարևորը որ էս գործընթացը սառացրեց: Ու նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ էս խայտառակ գործընթացն ինքը չէր սկսել, մեկ այլ անձ էր անամոթաբար սկսել, ինքն էլ եկավ երկիրը հանեց էդ խայտառակ մղձավանջից, որով ուրանում էր ցեղասպանությունը, վաճառվում էր Ղարաբաղը և այլն… Ու քանի կար շատերը անհավանական էին համարում Ղարաբաղի հանձնումը, ցեղասպանության ուրացումը և մյուս խայտառակությունները, էդ դեպքում, հիմա ինչի՞ վրա ենք հրճվել, մեկա սենց թե նենց Ղարաբաղը չէր հանձնելու, հիմա ի՞նչ փոխվեց էս ուղերձից հետո:


 Ես Արձանգրությունների ստորագրման կողմնակիկց եմ եղել մի բայց-ով, քանի որ Արձանգրություներում կային կետեր որոնք Թուրքիան կարար մեկնաբաներ իր տեսանկյունից մենք մեր, համարել եմ որ էտ մեկնաբանման ու վավերացումից հետո կատարվելիք քայլերում Սերժի թիմը կարա պարտություն կրի , մենակ էտ մտավախությունն ա եղել, իսկ ներքին քաղաքականություն ու զոհերը էս թեմայի հետ կապ չունեն, էտ հարցում իմ դիրքորոշումը չի փոխվել:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, էլի խորացե՞լ ես «ալամ աշխարհի քաղաքականությունը գալիս ա Հայաստանի վրով ա անցնում» թեմայով:  Ապեր, խոսքի Մեդվեդեվը զանգել ա, ասել ա «Սերոժիկ, մի հատ կասեցրու վավերացման գործընթացը», ու Սերժն էլ ափալ թափալ ելույթի տեքստ ա գրել ու կասեցրել ա: Քու համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Իտոգում Հայաստանի նախագահը չի՞, որ թուրքիային տակտիչնի գրողի ծոցն ա ուղարկում:


Ապեր եթե Մեդևդեևն ա զանգել ուրեմն այդ քայլը ռուսական շահն է սպասրկում Հայաստանը ստեղ կապ չունի...

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես Արձանգրությունների ստորագրման կողմնակիկց եմ եղել մի բայց-ով, քանի որ Արձանգրություներում կային կետեր որոնք Թուրքիան կարար մեկնաբաներ իր տեսանկյունից մենք մեր, համարել եմ որ էտ մեկնաբանման ու վավերացումից հետո կատարվելիք քայլերում Սերժի թիմը կարա պարտություն կրի , մենակ էտ մտավախությունն ա եղել,* իսկ ներքին քաղաքականություն ու զոհերը էս թեմայի հետ կապ չունեն*, էտ հարցում իմ դիրքորոշումը չի փոխվել:


Ո՞նց կապ չունի, եթե էս ամբողջը հենց դրա դեմ ճնշումները կոծկելու համար էին  :Shok:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Փաստորեն Թուրքիան ԱՄՆ-ի առաջ արձանագրությունները ստորագրելով պարտավորություն ա ստանձնել...Հարց չկա, վեճ չկա, բան չկա..


Ոչ միայն ԱՄՆ-ի Ռամ ջան, միջազգային հանրության, Ցյուրիխում մոտ մի տարի առաջ ստորգրվել են Արձանագրություններ որի իմաստը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումն էր, ըստ ժամանակացույցի, կամ այսպես կոչված Ճանապարհային քարտեզի, արձանգարության կետերը չասեմ էլի գտի կարդա :Jpit: , ստորագրման արարողությանը մասնակցել են Հիլարի Քլինթոնը, Շվեյցարիայի արտ գործ նախարարը, Լավրովը և Խավիեր Սոլանան, իրանք երևի գիտես ովքեր են, ստրոգրումից հետո էլ վերոհիշյալ անձինք քաշքշում էին Նալբանդյանի թուշիկները :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձաջ երբ ա ՀԱԿ-ը ողջունել այս արձանագրությունները?
> ՀԱԿ -ը ասյ արձանագրությունները անվանել է ուրացման փաստաթուղթ...


Ապեր, եսի՞մ: 




> Ողջունում են
> 
> Սեպտեմբեր 12, 2009
> 
> Երեկվա ասուլիսում` անդրադառնալով հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացին, «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի անդամ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցն ասել է. «Այդ հարցում մենք ողջունում ենք դրական որեւէ նախաձեռնություն: Ասեմ, որ ընդդիմությունն իր մտավոր կազմակերպչական պոտենցիալով շատ ավելի մեծ օգուտ կարող է տալ իշխանությանը: Եթե մեր քաղկալանավոր ընկերներն ազատ արձակվեն, հենց նույն պահին ՀԱԿ-ը պատրաստ է նստել իշխանությունների հետ բանակցությունների սեղանի շուրջ եւ հատկապես արտաքին խնդիրների շուրջ ձեւավորել հնարավորինս ընդհանրական մոտեցումներ: Նույնիսկ այս հակադրության միջավայրում, չեմ կարծում, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների մասով ՀԱԿ-ի գործիչների հնչեցրած գնահատականները խանգարում են իշխանությանը. ճիշտ հակառակը»: Ըստ նրա` իրենք, որպես ընդդիմություն, երբեք ծաղրական չեն արտաբերել «ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտություն» արտահայտությունը: Ընդհակառակը, ըստ Սուրենյանցի` իրենք ըմբռնումով են մոտեցել եւ Գյուլի այցի հետ կապված` հետաձգել են անցած տարվա սեպտեմբերին նախատեսված ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքը, եւ նույնիսկ ՀԱԿ-ի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի հայտարարության մեջ երկու վերապահում-մտահոգության կողքին տեղ է գտել Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի հստակ գնահատականը, որ արձանագրությունները դրական տեղաշարժ են ապահովել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կայացման գործում: Նրա կարծիքով՝ ՀԱԿ-ն այս առումով ամենաշահեկան քաղաքական միավորումներից մեկն է, քանի որ «ՀԱԿ առաջնորդ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այս ամբողջ տարիների ընթացքում բանաձեւել է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների մոտեցումները, հնարավոր քայլերը, եւ այս առումով ՀԱԿ-ն իսկապես, գոնե ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնորդի մակարդակով, շատ հստակ դիրքորոշումներ ունի»:





> այիսի 1-ի հանրահավաքին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նշեց, որ «հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում վերջերս նկատվող տեղաշարժը արժանի է հատուկ գնահատականի, որովհետև շոշափում է հայոց պետականության զարգացման ամենակենսական խնդիրներից մեկը», և ավելացրեց, որ «ՀԱԿ-ը… կողմ է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների շուտափույթ կարգավորմանը և պատրաստ է այդ հարցում աջակցել Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ձեռնարկած բոլոր դրական քայլերին»:





> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակը տարածել է հայտարարություն երեկ նախաստորագրված հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հաստատման արձանագրությունների մասին:
> 
> Նշելով, որ «հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը բխում է երկու երկրների եւ ժողովուրդների, ինչպես նաեւ տարածաշրջանային խաղաղության եւ կայունության շահերից» եւ *«Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատման եւ երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացման վերաբերյալ արձանագրությունները զգալի տեղաշարժ են»*, Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը, այդուհանդերձ, հավելում է, որ «անընդունելի է հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների միջկառավարական ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման մասին դրույթը, որը կասկածի տակ է դնում Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը» եւ «մտահոգություն է հարուցում երկու երկրների խորհրդարանների կողմից նշված փաստաթղթերի վավերացման պայմանը, որը Սերժ Սարգսյանին հնարավորություն է տալիս ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման պատասխանատվությունը կիսել խորհրդարանի հետ, իսկ Թուրքիային՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծված չլինելու պատճառաբանությամբ, ձգձգել վավերացման հարցը եւ դրանով հետաձգել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացումը»։


Էլ ողջունելը ոնց ա լինում, խո սաղովի Սերժի ճակատը չէի՞ն պաչելու:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ո՞նց կապ չունի, եթե էս ամբողջը հենց դրա դեմ ճնշումները կոծկելու համար էին


Համաձայն չեմ, ոչ թե կոծկելու, այլ միջազգային հանրության աչքը փակելու, կոպիտ ասած մարսելու, թե չէ բոլորն էլ, մենք էլ դուրսն էլ շատ լավ գիտենք ինչ ա կատարվել մարտի մեկին, ինքը ներսում արդեն հասել էր իրա նպատակին ուժային մեթոդով, մնացել էր դուրսը իրան էտ հարցում չդատապարտի, բայց եթե ինքը ունեցել ա նաև տենց նպատակ, էտ չի նշանակում որ ես կոնկրետ արձանագրություններին պիտի դեմ լինեմ, ես միշտ էլ կողմ եմ եղել Թուքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը, ոչ իհարկե Ցեղասպանության ուրացման կամ Ղարաբաղի կորստի գնով, հիմա ինչ անեմ որ Սերժին չկարողացանք տապալել :Sad:  ու ինքը էտ նախաձեռնեց այլ ոչ թե Լևոնը, որը նույնպես կողմնակից ա իմ ասած ձևով հարաբերությունների նորմալացմանը:

----------


## Rammer

> Ոչ միայն ԱՄՆ-ի Ռամ ջան, միջազգային հանրության, Ցյուրիխում մոտ մի տարի առաջ ստորգրվել են Արձանագրություններ որի իմաստը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումն էր, ըստ ժամանակացույցի, կամ այսպես կոչված Ճանապարհային քարտեզի, արձանգարության կետերը չասեմ էլի գտի կարդա, ստորագրման արարողությանը մասնակցել են Հիլարի Քլինթոնը, Շվեյցարիայի արտ գործ նախարարը, Լավրովը և Խավիեր Սոլանան, իրանք երևի գիտես ովքեր են, ստրոգրումից հետո էլ վերոհիշյալ անձինք քաշքշում էին Նալբանդյանի թուշիկները


Ապեր ես կարդալու կարիք չունեմ ես հաստատ գիտեմ որ բացի Հայաստանի ու Թուրքայից ընդեղ ոչ մեկի ստորագրույթյունը չի եղել: Հետևաբար ԱՄՆ-ի առաջ պարտավորությունների մասին խոսել սխալ է ապեր: Նույնիսկ Արձանագրություններըստորգրելով Թուրքիան պարտավրություն չի ստանձնել:Այ եթե իրենց խորհրդարանը դա վավերացներ արդեն կսատցվեր որ իրոք պարտավորվելա ... Էրդողը Օբամայի դեմը ասեց որ ես չեմ կարող ճնշում գործադրել մեր Մեջլիսի վրա...Ապեր թուրքաին ոչ մեկի առաջ ոչ մի *պարտավորություն* չի ստանձնել կարգավորել,հիմա դեռ բանակցություններեն գնում բայց պարտավորություն չկա...

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, եսի՞մ: 
> 
> Էլ ողջունելը ոնց ա լինում, խո սաղովի Սերժի ճակատը չէի՞ն պաչելու:


Սուրեն Սուրենյանցին մի կողմ ենք դնում, ինքը ՀԱԿ պաշտոնական տեսակետ ներկայացնող չի, չնայած իմ կարծիքով մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեցող քաղ. գործիչ ա:

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում է.  «ՀԱԿ-ը… կողմ է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների շուտափույթ կարգավորմանը և պատրաստ է այդ հարցում աջակցել Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ձեռնարկած *բոլոր դրական քայլերին*»:

Ընդգծել եմ կարևորագույն հատվածը:

Նույն կերպ ՀԱԿ հայտարարության մեջ. «անընդունելի է հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների միջկառավարական ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման մասին դրույթը, որը կասկածի տակ է դնում Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը» եւ «մտահոգություն է հարուցում երկու երկրների խորհրդարանների կողմից նշված փաստաթղթերի վավերացման պայմանը, որը Սերժ Սարգսյանին հնարավորություն է տալիս ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման պատասխանատվությունը կիսել խորհրդարանի հետ, իսկ Թուրքիային՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծված չլինելու պատճառաբանությամբ, ձգձգել վավերացման հարցը եւ դրանով հետաձգել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացումը»։ 

Սրանք խիստ սթափ ու նորալ գնահատականներ են: Ուզած դրական տեղաշարժի մասին մտածող ուզող ուժ դրական է համարում Թուրքիայի հետ նորմալ հարաբերություններ հաստատելը: Դու փորձիր գտնել նյութ, որտեղ ՀԱԿ-ը անվերապահ դրական է գնահատել այս արձանագրությունը: Նման բան գոյություն չունի: Դրական է գնահատվել լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատելու ձգտումը:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, եսի՞մ: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> էլ ողջունելը ոնց ա լինում, խո սաղովի Սերժի ճակատը չէի՞ն պաչելու:


Ձաձ ղրղզական  սպեկուլցիա ես անում  :LOL:  Սպիտակի վրա սևով գրել ես որ ՀԱԿ-ը ողջունում է *հայաստանի և թուրքայի միջև հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը*: Բայց ոչմի տեղ չկա մի պաշտոնական հայտարարությունկամԼևոնը որ ասի որ իրենք ողջունում են *այս արձանագրությունները*

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ապեր ես կարդալու կարիք չունեմ ես հաստատ գիտեմ որ բացի Հայաստանի ու Թուրքայից ընդեղ ոչ մեկի ստորագրույթյունը չի եղել: Հետևաբար պարտավորությունների մասին խոսել սխալ է ապեր: Նույնիսկ Արձանագրություններըստորգրելով Թուրքիան պարտավրություն չի ստանձնել:Այ եթե իրենց խորհրդարանը դա վավերացներ արդեն կսատցվեր որ իրոք պարտավորվելա ... Էրդողը Օբամայիդեմըասեց որ ես չեմ կարող ճնշումգործադրել մեր Մեջլիսի վրա...Ապեր թուրքաինոչ մեկի առաջոչ մի *պարտավորություն* չի ստանձնել կարգավորել,հիմա դեռ բանակցություններեն գնումբայց պարտավորություն չկա...


Լավ:

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայն չեմ, ոչ թե կոծկելու, այլ միջազգային հանրության աչքը փակելու, կոպիտ ասած մարսելու, թե չէ բոլորն էլ, մենք էլ դուրսն էլ շատ լավ գիտենք ինչ ա կատարվել մարտի մեկին, ինքը ներսում արդեն հասել էր իրա նպատակին ուժային մեթոդով, մնացել էր դուրսը իրան էտ հարցում չդատապարտի, բայց եթե ինքը ունեցել ա նաև տենց նպատակ, էտ չի նշանակում որ ես կոնկրետ արձանագրություններին պիտի դեմ լինեմ, ես միշտ էլ կողմ եմ եղել Թուքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը, ոչ իհարկե Ցեղասպանության ուրացման կամ Ղարաբաղի կորստի գնով, հիմա ինչ անեմ որ Սերժին չկարողացանք տապալել ու ինքը էտ նախաձեռնեց այլ ոչ թե Լևոնը, որը նույնպես կողմնակից ա իմ ասած ձևով հարաբերությունների նորմալացմանը:


կոծկել = միջազգային հանրության աչքը փակել

Ես էլ եմ կողմ Թուրքիայի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատելուն ու շարունակում եմ կողմ լինել: Բայց մենք խոսում ենք կոնկրետ գործընթացից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սուրեն Սուրենյանցին մի կողմ ենք դնում, ինքը ՀԱԿ պաշտոնական տեսակետ ներկայացնող չի, չնայած իմ կարծիքով մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեցող քաղ. գործիչ ա:
> 
> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում է.  «ՀԱԿ-ը… կողմ է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների շուտափույթ կարգավորմանը և պատրաստ է այդ հարցում աջակցել Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ձեռնարկած *բոլոր դրական քայլերին*»:
> 
> Ընդգծել եմ կարևորագույն հատվածը:
> 
> Նույն կերպ ՀԱԿ հայտարարության մեջ. «անընդունելի է հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների միջկառավարական ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման մասին դրույթը, որը կասկածի տակ է դնում Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը» եւ «մտահոգություն է հարուցում երկու երկրների խորհրդարանների կողմից նշված փաստաթղթերի վավերացման պայմանը, որը Սերժ Սարգսյանին հնարավորություն է տալիս ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման պատասխանատվությունը կիսել խորհրդարանի հետ, իսկ Թուրքիային՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծված չլինելու պատճառաբանությամբ, ձգձգել վավերացման հարցը եւ դրանով հետաձգել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացումը»։ 
> 
> Սրանք խիստ սթափ ու նորալ գնահատականներ են: Ուզած դրական տեղաշարժի մասին մտածող ուզող ուժ դրական է համարում Թուրքիայի հետ նորմալ հարաբերություններ հաստատելը: Դու փորձիր գտնել նյութ, որտեղ ՀԱԿ-ը անվերապահ դրական է գնահատել այս արձանագրությունը: Նման բան գոյություն չունի: Դրական է գնահատվել լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատելու ձգտումը:


Ապեր, անվերապահ դրական, դաժե Սերժը չէր գնահատել ես արձանագրությունները: Այ սենց էլ հիմա, էլի առանց անվերապահի, կողջունենք սառեցնելը: Չուկ ջան, դու մեկ ընդհանուրին ես նայում, մեկ մասնակիին: Եթե մասնակիին նայենք, նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ մեջ մարդիկ կային, որ ասում էին, դե հանձնաժողովը լավ բան չի: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ արձանագրություններին դեմ են եղել միայն Ժառանգությունն ու դաշնակները: ՊՌԾ: Մնացածը, ՀԱԿ-ի սիրած ձևով ատմազկեքն են - լրիվ դաշնակոտ խաղեր, նենց կողմ ենք, բայց մի քիչ էլ դեմ ենք: Ոնց դաշնակները ներքին քաղաքականությանն են վերաբերվում իշխանությունների, տենց էլ ՀԱԿ-ը արտաքին քաղաքականությանն ա վերաբերվում - դեմ ըլալով կողմ կըլանք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձաձ ղրղզական  սպեկուլցիա ես անում  Սպիտակի վրա սևով գրել ես որ ՀԱԿ-ը ողջունում է *հայաստանի և թուրքայի միջև հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը*: Բայց ոչմի տեղ չկա մի պաշտոնական հայտարարությունկամԼևոնը որ ասի որ իրենք ողջունում են *այս արձանագրությունները*


Ռամ ջան, քո սիրած քաղաքականությունն ա - մուղամով ենք ասել: ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունը մի անգամ էլ կարդա:

Զգալի տեղաշարժը, երևի բացասական գնահատակն ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, անվերապահ դրական, դաժե Սերժը չէր գնահատել ես արձանագրությունները: Այ սենց էլ հիմա, էլի առանց անվերապահի, կողջունենք սառեցնելը: Չուկ ջան, դու մեկ ընդհանուրին ես նայում, մեկ մասնակիին: Եթե մասնակիին նայենք, նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ մեջ մարդիկ կային, որ ասում էին, դե հանձնաժողովը լավ բան չի: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ արձանագրություններին դեմ են եղել միայն Ժառանգությունն ու դաշնակները: ՊՌԾ: Մնացածը, ՀԱԿ-ի սիրած ձևով ատմազկեքն են - լրիվ դաշնակոտ խաղեր, նենց կողմ ենք, բայց մի քիչ էլ դեմ ենք: Ոնց դաշնակները ներքին քաղաքականությանն են վերաբերվում իշխանությունների, տենց էլ ՀԱԿ-ը արտաքին քաղաքականությանն ա վերաբերվում - դեմ ըլալով կողմ կըլանք:


 Ես մասնակի երբեք չեմ նայում, ոչ էլ ընդհանուր եմ նայում, ես միշտ նայում եմ դետալ առ դետալ: Նույնը խորհուրդ կտամ քեզ, որովհետև այդ դեպքում նման գրառում չէիր անի:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Սուրեն Սուրենյանցին մի կողմ ենք դնում, ինքը ՀԱԿ պաշտոնական տեսակետ ներկայացնող չի, չնայած իմ կարծիքով մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեցող քաղ. գործիչ ա:
> 
> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում է.  «ՀԱԿ-ը… կողմ է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների շուտափույթ կարգավորմանը և պատրաստ է այդ հարցում աջակցել Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ձեռնարկած *բոլոր դրական քայլերին*»:
> 
> Ընդգծել եմ կարևորագույն հատվածը:
> 
> Նույն կերպ ՀԱԿ հայտարարության մեջ. «անընդունելի է հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների միջկառավարական ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման մասին դրույթը, որը կասկածի տակ է դնում Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը» եւ «մտահոգություն է հարուցում երկու երկրների խորհրդարանների կողմից նշված փաստաթղթերի վավերացման պայմանը, որը Սերժ Սարգսյանին հնարավորություն է տալիս ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման պատասխանատվությունը կիսել խորհրդարանի հետ, իսկ Թուրքիային՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծված չլինելու պատճառաբանությամբ, ձգձգել վավերացման հարցը եւ դրանով հետաձգել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացումը»։ 
> 
> Սրանք խիստ սթափ ու նորալ գնահատականներ են: Ուզած դրական տեղաշարժի մասին մտածող ուզող ուժ դրական է համարում Թուրքիայի հետ նորմալ հարաբերություններ հաստատելը: Դու փորձիր գտնել նյութ, որտեղ ՀԱԿ-ը անվերապահ դրական է գնահատել այս արձանագրությունը: Նման բան գոյություն չունի: Դրական է գնահատվել լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատելու ձգտումը:


Կոծկել ես հասկացա քողարկել իմաստով,Արտ կոնկրետ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի հետ կապված Սերժը հայտարարում էր որ էտ հանձնաժողովը ստեղծվելու ա Ցեղասպանության պատճառները ուսումնասիրելու համար, Թուքիան հայտարարում էր որ ստուգելու համար եղել ա թե չէ ցեղասպանությանուն, այսինք էն իմ <բայց>-ի պահն ա, որ ասում եմ կողմ եմ եղել Արձանագրություններին մի բայց-ով, այսինքն եթե վավերցվեր գնալու էր ինֆորմացիոն պայքար ու ճշտում թե ինչի համար պիտի ստեղվի պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով, ու ես վախենում էի որ էս հարցում կարողա պարտվենք ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ Սերժի ու իրա թիմի պատճառով, ես նույնպես խոսում եմ կոնկրետ գործնթացից, ու ասում որ կողմ եմ եղել ստորգրմանը, ստորագրումից մեկ կամ 2 օր հետո էլ Տաշիր պիցայում քո հետ էտ թեմայով խոսել ենք ու ասել եմ որ կողմ եմ ու ինչի համար ու ինչ մտավախություններով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ճիշտն ասած իմ հեչ խ...ին չի թե Սերոժը սառացրել ա թե չէ… Կարևորը Ղարաբաղյան "ֆրոնտում" ինքն ինչ ա անում… կարևորը էս ա… հիմա կսառացնեն ու սաղ կրակը կդնեն ղարաբաղի հարցի տակ… 

… չեմ ասում սենց ա լինելու… բայց կարա լինի… ի՞նչն ա խանգարում

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Կոծկել ես հասկացա քողարկել իմաստով,Արտ կոնկրետ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի հետ կապված Սերժը հայտարարում էր որ էտ հանձնաժողովը ստեղծվելու ա Ցեղասպանության պատճառները ուսումնասիրելու համար, Թուքիան հայտարարում էր որ ստուգելու համար եղել ա թե չէ ցեղասպանությանուն, այսինք էն իմ <բայց>-ի պահն ա, որ ասում եմ կողմ եմ եղել Արձանագրություններին մի բայց-ով, այսինքն եթե վավերցվեր գնալու էր ինֆորմացիոն պայքար ու ճշտում թե ինչի համար պիտի ստեղվի պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով, ու ես վախենում էի որ էս հարցում կարողա պարտվենք ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ Սերժի ու իրա թիմի պատճառով, ես նույնպես խոսում եմ կոնկրետ գործնթացից, ու ասում որ կողմ եմ եղել ստորգրմանը, ստորագրումից մեկ կամ 2 օր հետո էլ Տաշիր պիցայում քո հետ էտ թեմայով խոսել ենք ու ասել եմ որ կողմ եմ ու ինչի համար ու ինչ մտավախություններով:


Գիտեմ որ էդ իմաստով հասկացար, դրա համար էլ հստակեցրի:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է արձանագրություններին... արի արձանագրություն տերմինը չօգտագործենք, էական չի, թե Տաշիրում ինչ տերմին ենք օգտագործել: Ես կողմ եմ եղել ու շարունակում եմ կողմ լինել Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների լավացկմանը: Կոնկրետ էս գործընթացում ամեն պահ հույս եմ ունեցել, որ գուցե լավ ելք լինի, սակայն եղել են բազում կետեր, որոնք հակառակն են ցույց տվել, դրանց մասին պիտի որ խոսած լինենք, մտավախություններ, վատ կողմեր և այլն: Ամեն դեպքում հիմա մենք գործընթացից հաղթանակով դուրս չենք եկել: Կամ նույն պրոցեսն է շարունակվում, կամ էլ մի վիճակում ենք, որ մեկնարկային վիճակին գալը երանություն է թվալու: Ու էս առումով իսկապես հալալ ա Սերժին, որ կարողացավ ողջ հասարակության ուշադրությունը շեղել:

Եթե մինչև էսօր, անգամ դեռ երեկ ես ամեն տեղ միայն հայհոյախոսություն էի լսում, ապա էսօր Սերժի մասին հիմնականում դրական խոսքեր եմ լսել:
Սա էն դեպքում, որ 2 տարի առաջվա վիճակից 1 մմ անգամ առաջ չենք: Ու սա մտահոգության տեղ ա տալիս: Լուրջ մտահոգության տեղ:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, քո սիրած քաղաքականությունն ա - մուղամով ենք ասել: ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունը մի անգամ էլ կարդա:
> 
> Զգալի տեղաշարժը, երևի բացասական գնահատակն ա:


Կարդացի հոպար ջան...
Իսկ դու կարդացել ես Լևոնի բացատարական ելույթը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և արձանագրությունների մասին: Այդ ելությում երկիմաստություն չկա...
Եվ ըստ այդըմ մենք դրական ենք վերաբերվում նրան որ Հայաստանը ուզում է իր հարաբերությունը կարգավորել իր հարևանի հետ, բայց ոչ այս արձանագրություններով:

----------

Chuk (22.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Երբ փոքր էի, բակ հաճախ էի իջնում: Մեր բակին կից մի հատ էլ բակ կար, կոչում էինք «Ֆուտբոլի բակ» որտև էնտեղ միշտ ֆուտբոլ էինք խաղում: Էդ մեր կողքի շենքի բակն էր, ու մեր բակից առանձնանում էր մենակ իր բարձրությամբ, մոտ 1.5 մետր պատ... մի ապուշ խաղ ունեինք: Երբ մեկը էդ պատի վերևում կանգնած էր, մյուսը գալիս էր հետևից, գաղտագողի, աննկատ, սրան բրդում, բայց վերջին պահին բռնում ու ասում «Ես չլինեի՝ ընկել էիր», ու էն երեխեն, ով «փրկվել էր», չէր ընկել, բրդող ու բռնողին շնորհակալություն էր հայտնում: Հետադարձ որ նայում եմ, սարսափում եմ.. ինչքան դեպքեր են եղել, որ մազից կախված է եղել ընկնելն ու լուրջ վնասվելը: Հիմա լրիվ էդ վիճակն ա: Մալադեց, Սերժիկ  :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), Kuk (23.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ժող, ճիշտն ասած իմ հեչ խ...ին չի թե Սերոժը սառացրել ա թե չէ… Կարևորը Ղարաբաղյան "ֆրոնտում" ինքն ինչ ա անում… կարևորը էս ա… հիմա կսառացնեն ու սաղ կրակը կդնեն ղարաբաղի հարցի տակ… 
> 
> … չեմ ասում սենց ա լինելու… բայց կարա լինի… ի՞նչն ա խանգարում


Այո...Եթե սահմանը բացվեր ու Ղարաբաղի հարցում պահեինք սատուս քվոն իրոք մեզ համար շահեկան կլիներ:Իսկ այժմ պարզ դարձավ որ մինչև առաջընթաց չլինի ոչ մի բան էլ չի բացվի: Թե սրա ինչն ա մեզ ձեռնտու ես չեմ հասկանում :Think:  Ուրիշ հարց վերջնական ետ կանչվեր ստորագրությունը:

Իսկ որ Ռուսասատանը ամեն գնով պիտի բացել տա սահմանը  դա էլ ա պարզ...Չգիտեմ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Գիտեմ որ էդ իմաստով հասկացար, դրա համար էլ հստակեցրի:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է արձանագրություններին... արի արձանագրություն տերմինը չօգտագործենք, էական չի, թե Տաշիրում ինչ տերմին ենք օգտագործել: Ես կողմ եմ եղել ու շարունակում եմ կողմ լինել Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների լավացկմանը: Կոնկրետ էս գործընթացում ամեն պահ հույս եմ ունեցել, որ գուցե լավ ելք լինի, սակայն եղել են բազում կետեր, որոնք հակառակն են ցույց տվել, դրանց մասին պիտի որ խոսած լինենք, մտավախություններ, վատ կողմեր և այլն: Ամեն դեպքում հիմա մենք գործընթացից հաղթանակով դուրս չենք եկել: Կամ նույն պրոցեսն է շարունակվում, կամ էլ մի վիճակում ենք, որ մեկնարկային վիճակին գալը երանություն է թվալու: Ու էս առումով իսկապես հալալ ա Սերժին, որ կարողացավ ողջ հասարակության ուշադրությունը շեղել:
> 
> Եթե մինչև էսօր, անգամ դեռ երեկ ես ամեն տեղ միայն հայհոյախոսություն էի լսում, ապա էսօր Սերժի մասին հիմնականում դրական խոսքեր եմ լսել:
> Սա էն դեպքում, որ 2 տարի առաջվա վիճակից 1 մմ անգամ առաջ չենք: Ու սա մտահոգության տեղ ա տալիս: Լուրջ մտահոգության տեղ:


 Գործընթացից դուրս չենք եկել, դրա համար չենք կարա ասենք հաղթանակով ենք դուրս եկել թե պարտությամբ, բայց էս պահի դրությամբ էս Հայաստանի դիրքը գնահատում եմ շահեկան, ես ուզեմ թե չուզեմ Սերժն Սարգսյանն ա ՀՀ գործող նախագահը, ու իրա ճիշտ կամ սխալ որոշումները կարող են ազդել իմ քո ու ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու վրա, եթե մի բան իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ ա արված ու ես ասում եմ էտ, չի նշանակում որ մնացած բոլոր սխալները մոռացա, իսկ Սերժի մասին դրական խոսքերը իրա արարքներով են պայմանավորված, լավին ասում ենք լավ վատին վատ, եթե մի բան լավ ա արել իմ կարծիքով չեմ կարա ասեմ վատ ինչա թե Սերժն ա արել:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երբ փոքր էի, բակ հաճախ էի իջնում: Մեր բակին կից մի հատ էլ բակ կար, կոչում էինք «Ֆուտբոլի բակ» որտև էնտեղ միշտ ֆուտբոլ էինք խաղում: Էդ մեր կողքի շենքի բակն էր, ու մեր բակից առանձնանում էր մենակ իր բարձրությամբ, մոտ 1.5 մետր պատ... մի ապուշ խաղ ունեինք: Երբ մեկը էդ պատի վերևում կանգնած էր, մյուսը գալիս էր հետևից, գաղտագողի, աննկատ, սրան բրդում, բայց վերջին պահին բռնում ու ասում «Ես չլինեի՝ ընկել էիր», ու էն երեխեն, ով «փրկվել էր», չէր ընկել, բրդող ու բռնողին շնորհակալություն էր հայտնում: Հետադարձ որ նայում եմ, սարսափում եմ.. ինչքան դեպքեր են եղել, որ մազից կախված է եղել ընկնելն ու լուրջ վնասվելը: Հիմա լրիվ էդ վիճակն ա: Մալադեց, Սերժիկ


Այ ապրես լրիվ բնորշում ա ներկա իրավիճակը, կարար չէ համաձայնվեր 5 շրջաններից զորքերը դուրս հանելուն սահմանի բացման դիմաց ու սաղս ընկնեինք ու ջարդվեինք,հիմա շնորհակալություն ենք ասում որ տենց չի եղել,  իսկ թե ինչու ենք թույլ տալիս որ մեկը մեզ անհնդատ հրի ու բռնի կամ չբռնի էտ արդեն ուրիշ ու բոլորիս շատ ծանոթ թեմայա:

----------


## Chuk

> Գործընթացից դուրս չենք եկել, դրա համար չենք կարա ասենք հաղթանակով ենք դուրս եկել թե պարտությամբ, բայց էս պահի դրությամբ էս Հայաստանի դիրքը գնահատում եմ շահեկան, ես ուզեմ թե չուզեմ Սերժն Սարգսյանն ա ՀՀ գործող նախագահը, ու իրա ճիշտ կամ սխալ որոշումները կարող են ազդել իմ քո ու ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու վրա, եթե մի բան իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ ա արված ու ես ասում եմ էտ, չի նշանակում որ մնացած բոլոր սխալները մոռացա, իսկ Սերժի մասին դրական խոսքերը իրա արարքներով են պայմանավորված, լավին ասում ենք լավ վատին վատ, եթե մի բան լավ ա արել իմ կարծիքով չեմ կարա ասեմ վատ ինչա թե Սերժն ա արել:


Իհարկե, լավին՝ լավ, վատին՝ վատ: Միայն թե խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հարցը համակողմանի քննարկել:

----------

Rammer (23.04.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իհարկե, լավին՝ լավ, վատին՝ վատ: Միայն թե խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հարցը համակողմանի քննարկել:


Արտ ես երբ կարծիք եմ հայտնում միշտ քննարկում եմ երևույթը(մեջս) ու նոր կարծիք հայտնում, նաև չեմ բացառում որ կարող ա կարծիքս սխալ լինի :Smile:

----------

Chuk (23.04.2010), Rammer (23.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Այ ապրես լրիվ բնորշում ա ներկա իրավիճակը, կարար չէ համաձայնվեր 5 շրջաններից զորքերը դուրս հանելուն սահմանի բացման դիմաց ու սաղս ընկնեինք ու ջարդվեինք,հիմա շնորհակալություն ենք ասում որ տենց չի եղել,  իսկ թե ինչու ենք թույլ տալիս որ մեկը մեզ անհնդատ հրի ու բռնի կամ չբռնի էտ արդեն ուրիշ ու բոլորիս շատ ծանոթ թեմայա:


Ձաձ նայի բան չեմ վերլուծում ուղղակի հարց եմ տալիս որ դու քո մակարդակից լուսավորես էլի ինձ :Hands Up: 

Իսկ կարող ա Ռուսատանը թույլ չի տալիս որ այդ 5 շրջանները վերադարձվեն? ՉԷ ոչ թե մեր մասին մտածելով այլ իր շահից ելնելով...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ձաձ նայի բան չեմ վերլուծում ուղղակի հարց եմ տալիս որ դու քո մակարդակից լուսավորես էլի ինձ
> 
> Իսկ կարող ա Ռուսատանը թույլ չի տալիս որ այդ 5 շրջանները վերադարձվեն? ՉԷ ոչ թե մեր մասին մտածելով այլ իր շահից ելնելով...


Իհարկե կարող է Ռամ ջան, եթե Ադրբեջանը իրա նավթը ծախի Ռուսաստանին ու շրջանների վերադարձից հետո շփման գծում տեղակայվեն ռուսական զորքեր, պարելով կհամաձայնի :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Իհարկե կարող է Ռամ ջան, եթե Ադրբեջանը իրա նավթը ծախի Ռուսաստանին ու շրջանների վերադարձից հետո շփման գծում տեղակայվեն ռուսական զորքեր, պարելով կհամաձայնի


Հա ուղղակի մոռացարասել ապեր որ այդ ժամանակ էլ Օբաման Քենայում խոտ պիտի ուտելուց լինի, որ թույլ տան որ ռուսական զորքրերը կանգեն որպես խաղապահ... :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հա ուղղակի մոռացարասել ապեր որ այդ ժամանակ էլ Օբաման Քենայում խոտ պիտի ուտելուց լինի, որ թույլ տան որ ռուսական զորքրերը կանգեն որպես խաղապահ...


Դե դու ինձ հարցրիր կարա Ռուսաստանը իրա շահերից ելնելով համաձայնի ես պատասխանեցի :Pardon:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այո...Եթե սահմանը բացվեր ու Ղարաբաղի հարցում պահեինք սատուս քվոն իրոք մեզ համար շահեկան կլիներ:Իսկ այժմ պարզ դարձավ որ մինչև առաջընթաց չլինի ոչ մի բան էլ չի բացվի: Թե սրա ինչն ա մեզ ձեռնտու ես չեմ հասկանում Ուրիշ հարց վերջնական ետ կանչվեր ստորագրությունը:
> 
> Իսկ որ Ռուսասատանը ամեն գնով պիտի բացել տա սահմանը  դա էլ ա պարզ...Չգիտեմ:


Այսինքն, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների սառեցումը ինչքանով ա մեր վրից ղարաբաղի հարցում ճնշումները թուլացնում, կամ ընդհանրապես ինչ ենք շահել էս սառեցումից… ղարաբաղի հարցում մեր վրա ճնշումը լրիվ ուրիշ տեղից ա գալիս ու սահմանն էլ ըստ նախատեսվածի պտի լիներ մեր շահածի մի մասը… 

… կարա դաժե Օբաման ցեղասպանություն ասի ու հետո ֆռռա ու սերժին ասի "տեսա՞ր ապեր, դե հիմա մի հատ ղարաբաղյան հարցը նայի ցեղասպանության լույսի տակ, թուրքերին էլ տեղն ա թող դրանց սահմանը տենց փագ էլ մնա"

ինչո՞վ ա վատ սցենար

----------


## Rammer

> Դե դու ինձ հարցրիր կարա Ռուսաստանը իրա շահերից ելնելով համաձայնի ես պատասխանեցի



Եր ջան ուղղակի մի բան ասեմ: Նայի չեմ վիճում հա...
ԱՄՆ-ի նավթահանքերի մեծ մասը վաճառված է( բայց պետությունը փայ ունի) և շահագործվում է արևմտյան կազմակերպություննեի կողմից: Իսկ նավթը ցենրը հոսում է Բաքու-Ջեյրանով: Ռուսատանը ոչ մի հիմնավորում չունի միայնակ  խաղապահ երկիր հանդես գալու համար: Հետո եթե Ադրբեջանը թույլ տա իր տարածում ռուսական ռամական բազանների տեղակայում դա կնշանակի հանձնել ամբողջ Ադրբեջանը  և բերել նույն վիճակի ինչ Հայաստանը: Իմ կարծիքով Ադրբեջանը ինքը դեմ կլինի միայն ռուսական զորքերի տեղակայամանը:
Հիմա գանք ղարաբաղյան հարցին:Ինքը հարցը ոչինչ է գերտերությունների համար Հայաստանի շահի տեսակետից: ԱՄՆ ուզում օգտագործել այս հարցը Կովկասում նվազեցնելու Ռուսական ազդեցությունը:Ինչպես? Տեղակայալով միջազգային խաղապահ զորքեր: Իսկ Ռուսատանը ուզւոմ է բացել հայ թուրքական սահմանը որպեսզի պորտալար ունենա սնելու իր բազաները Հայաստոնում,քանի որ հիմա դրանք մեկուսացած են: Ու կարողանա պահել գոնե ներկայիս դիրքերը այլ ուժային կենտրոնների ռազմական առկայութայն դեքպում:
Հիմա եթե աջաձինը բացվի սահամանը ուրեմն Ռուսատանը և Թուրքիան կիսում են Կովկասում իշխելու մանդատը: Եթե Ղարաբաղի հարցում առաջընթաց եղավ մինչև բացելը, դա նշանակում է սկսվում է Ռուստանի դուրս գալու պրոցեսը Կովակասից: Դա  իհրակե չի լինի մի օրում...Իսկ թե մենք այս գործընթացի ընթացքում որքան կենսուանկ և խելացի ղեկավար կունենանք այնքան կշահենք կամ կպարտվենք...

----------


## Rammer

> Այսինքն, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների սառեցումը ինչքանով ա մեր վրից ղարաբաղի հարցում ճնշումները թուլացնում, կամ ընդհանրապես ինչ ենք շահել էս սառեցումից… ղարաբաղի հարցում մեր վրա ճնշումը լրիվ ուրիշ տեղից ա գալիս ու սահմանն էլ ըստ նախատեսվածի պտի լիներ մեր շահածի մի մասը… 
> 
> … կարա դաժե Օբաման ցեղասպանություն ասի ու հետո ֆռռա ու սերժին ասի "տեսա՞ր ապեր, դե հիմա մի հատ ղարաբաղյան հարցը նայի ցեղասպանության լույսի տակ, թուրքերին էլ տեղն ա թող դրանց սահմանը տենց փագ էլ մնա"
> 
> ինչո՞վ ա վատ սցենար


Ապեր իմ կարծիքով սա շատ սիրուն քայլեր էր ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից որ ձախողեց  ռուս - թուրքական նախաձեռնությունը: Ապեր Սեռժին ԱՄՆ-ում չոտկի ասել են որ սահմանը եթե բացեցիր ուրեմն Ղարաբաղի մի մասը պիտի տաք, գնա հոպարիտ ասա: Սա էլ գանցելա ասել ա մոսկվայում: Նրանք էլ ասել են գնա սառեցրու մինչև տենանք ինչ ենք անում:Մենք մի բան կանենք քեզ կասենք ինչ անես...
Ինձ թվում ա որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը ավելի հրատապա դառնում:Չգիտեմ ձաձ:Կարող օբշի համաձայնվեն Ռուսաներին տան Սևաստոպլը տեղը Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին զաստավաիտ անի զորքրերը դուրս հանի...Պետք ա մի փոքր սպասել տեսնել էլի: Խաղը շատ բարդա...

----------


## Բիձա

Ոչ մեկս էլ չգիտի, թե Օբաման, Մեդվեդեվը սարկոզին ու մյուսներն ինչ ասեցին ու ում ինչ է ձեռ տալիս: 
Պարզ ա մի բան, որ առերևույթ թուրքիան հիմա իր արտաքին հարցերում արևմտյան դաշնակից չունի: Իսրայելի վրա նվագելը իրա վրա թանկ ա նստել ու երևի դեռ շատ կնստի: Ամերիկյան ռազմական բազան էն գնով որ թուրքերն են մինչև հիմա ծախած եղել, աբսուրդա : Ամերիկացիներին չի կարա ձեռ տա 6 ամիսը մեկ վերակնքվող պայմանագիրը, որով էս արդեն 50 տարի ա իրանց քթից բռնած թուրքերը պարացնում են: Երկբևեռ աշխարհում թուրքիան իրենց ձեռ էր տալիս, բայց հիմա թուրքիան  երազների մեջ է, իրանից մի մեծ ք է պատկերացնում ու արդեն  սաղի քիմքին է նստած: Բոլորն էլ առևրես իբր հարգում են իրեն, բայց որ ձեռները ճար եղավ, կկոխեն ունիտազ ու ջուրն էլ վրից կքաշեն: 
Կատարվածի առումով  այլ օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիա չկա- ամեն մեկս զուտ  ենթադրություններ է անում: Ինֆորմացիայի միակ աղբյուրը հենց ելույթի տեքստն է: 




> 1- *Մենք հայտարարեցինք* նաև, որ Թուրքիայի կողմից արձանագրու­թյուն­ները, պայմանավորվածության համաձայն, առանց նախապայմանների և ող­ջա­միտ ժամկետներում վավերացման դեպքում, *Հայաստանի խորհրդարանի կողմից դրանց վավերացման տապալումը բացառվում է:*
> 
> 
> 
> 2- Մ*եկ տարի շարունակ Թուրքիայի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների կող­մից նախապայմանների լեզվով շարադրված հրապարակային խոսքերի պա­կաս չի զգացվել, մեկ տարի շարունակ Թուրքիան ամեն ինչ արել է ժամա­նակ ձգելու և գործընթացը տապալելու համար:* Հետևաբար մեր եզրակա­ցությունն ու դիրքորոշումն էլ միա­նշանակ է.
> 
> 3- *Թուրքիան պատրաստ չէ* սկսված գործընթացը շարունակել և առանց նախապայմանների, արձանագ­րու­թյունների տառին համապատաս­խան քայ­լերով առաջ շարժ­վե­լ:
> 
> 4- *Ողջամիտ ժամկետները, մեր կարծիքով, ավարտվել են*: *Ամեն գնով ապ­րիլի 24-ն անցկացնելու թուրքական գործելաոճը պարզապես անընդու­նելի է:*
> ...


Բոլդով նշել եմ կարևոր մտքերը:
 Ընդհանուր առմամբ դիվանագիտական առումով պարզ  թուղթ է: Բառացի ասված է пошли вы на фиг. Մենք էսքան ձեր հետ նազ ու տուզ արեցինք, դուք ձեր չունեցած  էշը մեր նաղդ ձիու հետ եք ուզում փոխեք՞:   :LOL:  :Shok:  :Angry2: 
Որոշ թուլության կա 10-րդ կետում, բայց երևի դա էլ եվրոպացիների համար է: 16-ն էլ ամերիկահայերի համար է:    :LOL: 
Հղում է անում անուններով, որ  ես սաղն էլ իմ տղերքն են: Ու ասում է, որ իրենց հարգելով չեմ դուրս գալիս պրոցեսից: Ըստեղ բլեֆ չկա, իրեն ասել են գնա թուրքերին ինչ քֆուր ունես տուր-տեր ենք: 
Տարօրինակն էն է, որ ակկուրատնի թուղթ է: Կազմողը տիրապետում է նրբությունների տեխնիկային ու համարյա  ամեն ինչ ասվել է: Չեն մոռացել նույնիսկ Գյուլին առանձնացնեն, որի շնորհիվ հենց սեռժի ֆուտբոլն էլ է մեջտեղից դուրս գալիս- թե համ ինձ, համ էլ գյուլին ֆռցրել են: 
Ամեն դեպքում սա ելակետին  գալու թուղթ չի, սա զայավկա է տարածաշրջանում սուբյեկտ դառնալու- из кухарки  в королевы. 
Սեռժի մի շաբաթ կորելը 2 բացատրություն կարող է ունենա - կամ բուժվել է, կամ էլ տարել են կրթելու ու  նստել բացատրել, բալամուտ են արել, թե ով ինչ է խաղում: Ես հակված եմ 2-րդ տեսակետին, որովհետև դա է ենթադրում թղթի, հայերիս համար, աներևակայելի դուխը:
Սա ինչ որ առումով կլիցքաթափի   նաև ներքին պրոցեսները: Սուբյեկտ  դառնալով ինքը արդեն լեգիտիմության հարցը ֆուկ է արել   ու մի քիչ ավելի  հանգիստ կվերաբերվի ընդիմությանն էլ ու ուժ կունենա նաև  իրա ԲՏ-եքի հանդեպ: 
Նաև ղարաբաղի հարց էստեղ չեմ տեսնում: Թուրքական հարցերին դոբրո տալով, փաստորեն դրսում ղարաբաղի հարցում էլ  հայանպաստ գեոքաղաքականությունը գոնե տեսականորեն առկա է:  
 Այլ հարց, որ ադրբեջանը արդեն մի գուցե գնա լիամասշտաբ պատերազմի, որի ապագան դժվար հաշվարկելի է: 
Չեմ կարժում, թե դրսում էդքան կեղտ լինեն, որ մեզ ծուղակ կոխած լինեն: Ամեն դեպքում հիմա մեզանից ինչ որ բան արդեն կախված է:   :LOL:

----------

ministr (23.04.2010), Tig (23.04.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (23.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ ջան, հաստա՞տ ոչինչ ա: Տո լավ է: Օրինակ ազգային հերոս, չկայացած հեղափոխությունների դափնեկիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ընդհամենը երեկ գրել է (հատուկ մեջբերում եմ քո և Մեֆի համար).
> 
> 
> 
> Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ ազգային հերոս Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը համարում է, որ արձանագրությունները ջրելը Հայաստանի համար խիստ անբարենպաստ քայլ է, այսինքն կարելի է կարծել, թե մյուս երկուսը ավելի բարենպաստ են: Այսինքն եթե Հայաստանը ստորանար ու միակողմանի ստորագրեր, կամ եթե Սերժը նախապայմաններին ենթարկվելով հողեր նվիրեր Ադրբեջանին, դա ավելի բարենպաստ կլիներ: Ապեր, էս ֆոնի վրա Սերժն ա իմ նախագահը, հորս արև: Ու սա շատ, անչափ կարևոր պահ է, որը դու փորձում ես արժեզրկել, և ՀԱԿ-ն էլ կփորձի արժեզրկել, բայց դրանից միայն Սերժի ռեյթինգը կավելանա:


Վիշ ապեր, ասենք թե Նիկոլը սխալ ա եղել իր հաշվարկների մեջ,ասենք թե ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ա սխալ եղել, սառեցումը ինչով է լավ… Սեր-ը մեկ ա ղարաբաղի հարցում բանակցելու ա ու իրա վրա մեկ ա ճնշում կա,… էն ժամանակ հայ թուրքական գործնթացին զուգահեռ էին գնում բանակցությունները, հիմա առանց դրա ա լինելու…  դաժե ռուսներն ասին "կարելի ա միառժամանակ էն կողմ դնել, մինչև ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվի ու հետո վերադառնալ"… էսի նշանակում ա որ ղարաբաղի հարցը Սերժն ա լուծելու, ասել ա թե մինչև իրա նախագահության վերջը… 

… Սերժի ռեըթինգը որ ներսում լավացավ, հանձինս նրա "գժոտ քաղաքական քայլի" սատարողների ու "հայ սփյուռքի" էն վախտ արդեն ավելի հեշտ կլինի ղարաբաղյան հարցում "հավատարիմ" մնալ մադրիդյան սկզբմունքներին (որտեղ ղարաբաղը ինքնորոշման իրավունք է ստանում ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության սահմաններում, իսկ մենք տարածքներից դուրս ենք գալիս) ո՞վ կարա կասկածի որ Սերժի նման դուխով տղեն որ սառացրեց հայ թուրքական բանակցությունները, հանկարծ կարող ա վատ թուղթ ստորագրի… 

… իհարկ էս ամեննը կարող ա շատ հանգիստ ու առանց ցնցումների գնա,բայց երբ գա զորքը հետ քաշելու ժամանակը, էնտեղ արդեն կերևա Նիկոլի կամ ՀԱԿ-ի սխալ լինելը ինչքանով ա էական… 

…ես էլ Նիկոլի հետ համաձայն չեմ որ մարտահրավեր ա ԱՄՆ-ին ու Եվրոպային… ընդհակառակը… դուրս էիր ուզում գա՞լ, եկար… չէիր ուզում կապել ղարաբաղի հարցը սահմանների հե՞տ, էդ էլ եղավ… դե հիմա արի ղարաբաղից խոսանք… հլը որ կուզես իմանալ,Օբաման մի հատ որ "ցեղասպանություն ասեց, սաղ կյանքներս ամերիկոսներին դօլժնիկ ենք մնալու ոնց որ Վիլսոնին… ու էն ժամանակ տեսնենք ոնց չի ստորագրելու ղարաբաղի համաձայնությունները…չլինի՞ էդ էլ ա սառացնելու… պռի տոմ, երբ հանկարծ Օբաման ասեց ցեղասպանություն մենք ընենց մի հատ ցնծության ու գինարբուքի մեջ ենք լինելու որ չենք զգալու դանակը ոնց ա մեջքներիցս խրվելու… 

…Վիշ ապեր, ես էլ կարող ա սխալ լինեմ, էսի պեսսիմիստական սցենար ա… առավել ևս որ ես եմ… բայց կարա՞ս բացատրես էդ ի՞նչ գժոտ մոմենտ ա Սերժը կպցրել որ չեմ ջոկում…

… դուք հարցը դիտում եք զուտ ՀԱԿ-ի կամ Նիկոլի ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելու պրիզմայով… շատ սխալ ա… քաղգործիչների մեծամասնության կանխատեսումներից մեծամասնությունը սխալ ա դուրս գալիս, բայց դա նրանց կշռի վրա չի անդրադառնում…

----------

Chuk (23.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր իմ կարծիքով սա շատ սիրուն քայլեր էր ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից որ ձախողեց  ռուս - թուրքական նախաձեռնությունը: Ապեր Սեռժին ԱՄՆ-ում չոտկի ասել են որ սահմանը եթե բացեցիր ուրեմն Ղարաբաղի մի մասը պիտի տաք, գնա հոպարիտ ասա: Սա էլ գանցելա ասել ա մոսկվայում: Նրանք էլ ասել են գնա սառեցրու մինչև տենանք ինչ ենք անում:Մենք մի բան կանենք քեզ կասենք ինչ անես...
> Ինձ թվում ա որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը ավելի հրատապա դառնում:Չգիտեմ ձաձ:*Կարող օբշի համաձայնվեն Ռուսաներին տան Սևաստոպլը տեղը Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին զաստավաիտ անի զորքրերը դուրս հանի...Պետք ա մի փոքր սպասել տեսնել էլի: Խաղը շատ բարդա*...


կարող ա… էսօր նատօ-ի ուժերի գլխավոր հարամանատրն ու Քլինթընը ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չեն տեսնում ըդտեղ… Յուշչենկոյի ու Տիմոշենկոյի անհանգստություններին էլ բանի տեղ չդրեցին… սա նշանակում ա որ ռուսների հետ ընդհանուր լեզու են գտել ու բավականին հետաքրքիր փոխզիջումների են գնում… 

… ապեր էսի ենթադրություններ են, կարող ա և բան էլ չկա…

----------


## Chuk

Կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունն այս թեմայով տեղադրել եմ համապատասխան թեմայում:

----------


## Rammer

> Կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունն այս թեմայով տեղադրել եմ համապատասխան


Զատո  Տրիբուն ջանը հեսա կգրի որ ՀԱԿ-ը ողջունեց սառեցման գործընթացը:  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ապեր, ասենք թե Նիկոլը սխալ ա եղել իր հաշվարկների մեջ,ասենք թե ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ա սխալ եղել, սառեցումը ինչով է լավ…


Սառեցումը ելք է, մնացած տարբերակներից լավագույն ելքը։ Նիկոլն ու էլի մի քանիսը հաշվարկներ չունեն ապեր։ Բայց ունեն «wishful thinking», մեկ էլ ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս վատ ներկայացնելու բացառիկ տաղանդ, որ դրա ֆոնի վրա իրենք լավը երևան։ Որովհետև իրականում լավը երևալու ոչ մի այլ ռեսուրս չունեն։

----------


## Rammer

> Սառեցումը ելք է, մնացած տարբերակներից լավագույն ելքը։ Նիկոլն ու էլի մի քանիսը հաշվարկներ չունեն ապեր։ Բայց ունեն «wishful thinking», մեկ էլ ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս վատ ներկայացնելու բացառիկ տաղանդ, որ դրա ֆոնի վրա իրենք լավը երևան։ Որովհետև իրականում լավը երևալու ոչ մի այլ ռեսուրս չունեն։


Կարդում եմ էս քանի էջա գովերգում ես Սեռժին ճիշտ ա? Ու ասում ես լավ է որ ինքը նախաձեռն էլ մի գործընթաց որի լավագույն ելքը սառեցումն էր? Թե էտ ինքը չէր նախաձեռնել?

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ, արի հստակեցնենք թե ինչ է եղել: Մենք էս պահին դրական ձեռքբերում չունենք: Սերժը լավագույն դեպքում կարողացել է կանխել վատթարագույնը, որի նախաձեռնողն ինքն է եղել: Իսկ դրական ձեռքբերում էստեղ ուղղակի չկա, ավելին, հնարավոր ա, որ բացասականը կա:

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարդում եմ էս քանի էջա գովերգում ես Սեռժին ճիշտ ա? Ու ասում ես լավ է որ ինքը նախաձեռն էլ մի գործընթաց որի լավագույն ելքը սառեցումն էր? Թե էտ ինքը չէր նախաձեռնել?


Ռամեր, ոչ թե գովերգում եմ, այլ գոհ եմ, և կարծում եմ բոլորս էլ պիտի գոհ լինենք, որ Սերժը իր քյալագյոզությունը կարողացավ դիվանագիտորեն ընդհատել։ Համ էլ ընենց է ՀԱԿ–ը թքում–մրում, կարծես քիրվայական գաղափարները առաջինը իրենք չեն հնջռկել :Tongue: ։

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), davidus (23.04.2010), Tig (23.04.2010), Տրիբուն (24.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ռամեր, ոչ թե գովերգում եմ, այլ գոհ եմ, և կարծում եմ բոլորս էլ պիտի գոհ լինենք, որ Սերժը իր քյալագյոզությունը կարողացավ դիվանագիտորեն ընդհատել։ Համ էլ ընենց է ՀԱԿ–ը թքում–մրում, կարծես քիրվայական գաղափարները առաջինը իրենք չեն հնջռկել։


Նորից ու նորից խեղաթյուրում ու նենգափոխում է: ՀԱԿ-ը պնդել ու շարունակում է պնդել, որ Թուրքիայի հետ պետք է լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատել: Ուզած պրագմատիկ մարդ, կառույց, ուժ նույն կարծիքին է, դրան դեմ են ազգայնական որոշ հատվածներ: Իսկ կոնկրետ պրոցեսի մասին ՀԱԿ-ը ունեցել է հստակ դիրքորոշում, որը միայն ու միայն հաստատվել է երեկ, որ իրենց ամեն մի կանխատեսում-վերլուծությունը ճիշտ է եղել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, արի հստակեցնենք թե ինչ է եղել: Մենք էս պահին դրական ձեռքբերում չունենք: Սերժը լավագույն դեպքում կարողացել է կանխել վատթարագույնը, որի նախաձեռնողն ինքն է եղել: Իսկ դրական ձեռքբերում էստեղ ուղղակի չկա, ավելին, հնարավոր ա, որ բացասականը կա:


Չէ, ինչու՞։ Սերժը քաղաքավարի ժեստ արեց դեպի Արևմուտք ու նրա ժեստը լավ էլ գնահատվեց։ Իսկ էն ինչ որ չստացվեց, ճիշտ է հազիվ էլ ստացվեր, բայց ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանը դեմոնստրացիա արեց իր քաղաքակիրթ բանակցություններ վարելու կարողությունը։ Ինչու վատը փորձեմ տեսնել, իսկ լավը՝ չփորձեմ։ :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, ինչու՞։ Սերժը քաղաքավարի ժեստ արեց դեպի Արևմուտք ու նրա ժեստը լավ էլ գնահատվեց։ Իսկ էն ինչ որ չստացվեց, ճիշտ է հազիվ էլ ստացվեր, բայց ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանը դեմոնստրացիա արեց իր քաղաքակիրթ բանակցություններ վարելու կարողությունը։ Ինչու վատը փորձեմ տեսնել, իսկ լավը՝ չփորձեմ։


Եթե ինքնախաբեությունը ձեռք է տալիս, ոչ մի խնդիր չկա:
Մշտապես կարելի է ինչ-որ մեկին երախտապարտ լինել, որ քեզ չի բռնաբարել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նորից ու նորից խեղաթյուրում ու նենգափոխում է: ՀԱԿ-ը պնդել ու շարունակում է պնդել, որ Թուրքիայի հետ պետք է լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատել: Ուզած պրագմատիկ մարդ, կառույց, ուժ նույն կարծիքին է, դրան դեմ են ազգայնական որոշ հատվածներ: Իսկ կոնկրետ պրոցեսի մասին ՀԱԿ-ը ունեցել է հստակ դիրքորոշում, որը միայն ու միայն հաստատվել է երեկ, որ իրենց ամեն մի կանխատեսում-վերլուծությունը ճիշտ է եղել:


Դե Սերժը փորձեց լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատել։ Հիմա դե կներեք, չստացվեց։ Ինչի՞ց է դժգոհ ՀԱԿ–ը։ Ոնց պիտի Սերժը աներ, որ ՀԱԿ–ը գոհ լիներ :Jpit:  Ապեր ՀԱԿ–ի դիրքորոշումը հետևյալն է. եթե ՀԱԿ–ից բացի որևէ մեկը մի բան է ուզում անել, ապա նաղդ տուֆտում է այդ որևէ մեկը, քանի որ ՀԱԿ–ից լավ էդ բանը ոչ մեկ չի կարող անել։ :Tongue:

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե ինքնախաբեությունը ձեռք է տալիս, ոչ մի խնդիր չկա:
> Մշտապես կարելի է ինչ-որ մեկին երախտապարտ լինել, որ քեզ չի բռնաբարել:


Մի խառնի։ Տվյալ դեպքում դեպի դրականը ուղղված փորձ է եղել, որը ձախողվել է, ու եկել ենք ելման դրություն, համ էլ ցույց ենք տվել, որ մենք դրական ենք տրամադրված ալամ աշխարհի նկատմամբ։ Ալյա կոմպլեմենտարիզմ։

Հ.Գ. Մի կարևոր մոմենտ էլ կա. լեգիտիմություն կոչված լոլոն պայթեց։ ՀԱԿ–ի հայտարարությունները՝ թե միակ ելքը արտահերթ ֆլան ֆստան, լրիվ տուֆտաբանություն է, որովհետև Սերժը ինչքան Հայաստանի համար «վաժնի» պետություն կար, սաղի պրեզիդենտների հետ նստել–վեր է կացել, այսինքն Սերժի լեգիտիմությունը կասկածի տեղ դնող չկա։ Իրականում ոչ մի «միջազգային հանրություն» արհեստական խնդիրներ չի ստեղծի թեկուզ բռնատիրական երկրի պրեզիդենտի հետ, եթե նրա երկրի ժողովուրդը «խնդիրներ» չի ստեղծում տվյալ երկրի հետ փոխհարաբերություններում։ Տիտղոսային ընդդիմությունը լավ կանի վերջնականապես թարկի «միջազգային հանրության մեր կյանքում ունեցած դերի և նշանակության» մոտիվներով բոբո հայտարարություններ–վերլուծությունները։ Դրանով իրեն լրիվ որակազրկում է որպես անկախ երկրի ընդդիմություն։

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), Tig (23.04.2010), Տրիբուն (24.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> կարող ա… էսօր նատօ-ի ուժերի գլխավոր հարամանատրն ու Քլինթընը ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չեն տեսնում ըդտեղ… Յուշչենկոյի ու Տիմոշենկոյի անհանգստություններին էլ բանի տեղ չդրեցին… սա նշանակում ա որ ռուսների հետ ընդհանուր լեզու են գտել ու բավականին հետաքրքիր փոխզիջումների են գնում… 
> 
> … ապեր էսի ենթադրություններ են, կարող ա և բան էլ չկա…


Փաստորեն Սևաստոպոլը հաստատ մնաց ռուսներին: Բայց սառեց ռուս-թուրքականը:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե Սերժը փորձեց լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատել։ Հիմա դե կներեք, չստացվեց։ Ինչի՞ց է դժգոհ ՀԱԿ–ը։ Ոնց պիտի Սերժը աներ, որ ՀԱԿ–ը գոհ լիներ Ապեր ՀԱԿ–ի դիրքորոշումը հետևյալն է. եթե ՀԱԿ–ից բացի որևէ մեկը մի բան է ուզում անել, ապա նաղդ տուֆտում է այդ որևէ մեկը, քանի որ ՀԱԿ–ից լավ էդ բանը ոչ մեկ չի կարող անել։


Ուշադիր ծանոթացիր ու վերլուծիր ՀԱԿ տեսակետները, որպեսզի նման կերպ չնենգափոխես  :Smile: 
Ինչևէ: Սույն քննարկումը սպառված է: Շարունակիր հիանալ Սերժով, ես էլ շարունակեմ ասել, որ իրան հալալ ա, որովհետև ներքին հարցում ինքը ձեր նկատմամբ հաղթանակ տարավ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուշադիր ծանոթացիր ու վերլուծիր ՀԱԿ տեսակետները, որպեսզի նման կերպ չնենգափոխես 
> Ինչևէ: Սույն քննարկումը սպառված է: Շարունակիր հիանալ Սերժով, ես էլ շարունակեմ ասել, որ իրան հալալ ա, որովհետև ներքին հարցում ինքը *ձեր նկատմամբ* հաղթանակ տարավ:


Ձեր չէ, Չուկ, մի խառնի. Սերժը *մեզ բոլորիս* պուպուլուս է արել 2008 թվի ընտրություններին ու դրանից հետո։ Շատ էլ թե մի քանիսը ճոռոմ–ճոռոմ հայտարարել են, թե իրենք հաղթել են, հաղթելու են, պայքար–մայքար, ֆլան–ֆստան… Դրվածքը փոխելու համար ոչ տեխնիկական, ոչ էլ գաղափարական ռեսուրս չունենք ապեր, մնում է թուլանալ, և փորձել հաճույք ստանալ։ :Tongue:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամեր, ոչ թե գովերգում եմ, այլ գոհ եմ, և կարծում եմ բոլորս էլ պիտի գոհ լինենք, որ Սերժը իր քյալագյոզությունը կարողացավ դիվանագիտորեն ընդհատել։ Համ էլ ընենց է ՀԱԿ–ը թքում–մրում, կարծես քիրվայական գաղափարները առաջինը իրենք չեն հնջռկել։


Հա փաստորեն գոհ ես որ իր սխալ ուղեց: Այսինքն դու դեմ ես արձանագրությունների վավերացմանը: Բայց ամբողջ հարցը նրանում է որ Սեռժը չի ասել որ սխալ արձանագրություններ են սրանք, այլ ուղակի ասել որ սպասում էր թուրքիային, նրանք բան չարեցին սառեցնում ենք ու էլի սպասում ենք: Կարող վաղը արձանագրությունները մտնի Թուրքիայի խորհդարան ու նորից մեր մոտ մտնի ԱԺ: Ուզում եմ ասել սխալը ուղված չի...

----------


## Chuk

> Ձեր չէ, Չուկ, մի խառնի. Սերժը *մեզ բոլորիս* պուպուլուս է արել 2008 թվի ընտրություններին ու դրանից հետո։ Շատ էլ թե մի քանիսը ճոռոմ–ճոռոմ հայտարարել են, թե իրենք հաղթել են, հաղթելու են, պայքար–մայքար, ֆլան–ֆստան… Դրվածքը փոխելու համար ոչ տեխնիկական, ոչ էլ գաղափարական ռեսուրս չունենք ապեր, մնում է թուլանալ, և փորձել հաճույք ստանալ։


Մի խառնիր մեզ ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին  :Jpit: 
Վիշ ջան, մենք իհարկե չենք հաղթել, բայց միաժամանակ չենք ընկճվել ու նույն դուխով շարունակում ենք:
Իսկ այ ոմանց (շատերին) Սերժն արդեն «կտել է»:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա փաստորեն գոհ ես որ իր սխալ ուղեց: Այսինքն դու դեմ ես արձանագրությունների վավերացմանը: Բայց ամբողջ հարցը նրանում է որ Սեռժը չի ասել որ սխալ արձանագրություններ են սրանք, այլ ուղակի ասել որ սպասում էր թուրքիային, նրանք բան չարեցին սառեցնում ենք ու էլի սպասում ենք: Կարող վաղը արձանագրությունները մտնի Թուրքիայի խորհդարան ու նորից մեր մոտ մտնի ԱԺ: Ուզում եմ ասել սխալը ուղված չի...


Ռամեր, արի սոփեստությամբ  չզբաղվենք ու ձևական «կողմ/դեմ» ալյա–դաշնակցական լոզունգները դրոշակ չսարքենք։ Թուրքիան «վդրուգ» չի նստի ու արձանագրությունները քննարկի առանց նախապայմանների, ինչ ա թե չխռովեցնի Հայաստանին։ Էս անձանագրությունները գրվեցին սառույցին։ Սերժը չէր կարող ասել, որ սրանք սխալ արձանագրություններ են, որովհետև իր մինիստրն է ստորագրել այդ արձանագրությունները։ Սերժի ֆուտբոլային կայֆերը քյալագգյոզություն էին, իսկ վերջին ուղերձը վատը չէր։ Ես խասյաթ չունեմ ամեն ինչին ՀԱԿ–յան սև ակնոցներով նայելու։

----------

Tig (23.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի խառնիր մեզ ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին 
> Վիշ ջան, մենք իհարկե չենք հաղթել, բայց միաժամանակ չենք ընկճվել ու նույն դուխով շարունակում ենք:
> Իսկ այ ոմանց (շատերին) Սերժն արդեն «կտել է»:


Հա, տեսնում եմ դուխն էլ, շարունակվելն էլ։ Էդ շարունակվելը գիտե՞ս ինչի է նման։ Էն որ ամեն կիրակի ժավել ծախողը շենքերի հայաթում գոռում է «ժավելի՜ սպի՜րտ»… Այ ՀԱԿ–ի «պայքարը»  դարձել է նման սովորական, ոչ մեկի չհետաքրքրող երևույթ… միապաղաղ, աննյութ, սութի կանխատեսումներ, տուֆտա լեռան քարոզներ, թույնով հեղեղված հայտարարություններ… Հիմնական ասելիքը՝ *Մենք միշտ ճիշտ ենք։*։ Ոչ մեկի հետ ոչ բանավեճ կա, ոչ համագործակցություն, մեջի կուսակցություններն էլ մեկը մեկից փուչիկ։ Մի խոսքով ՀՀՇ–ին հանես, տակը կմնա թղթաբանությունը։

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), Տրիբուն (24.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Սառեցումը ելք է, մնացած տարբերակներից լավագույն ելքը*։ Նիկոլն ու էլի մի քանիսը հաշվարկներ չունեն ապեր։ Բայց ունեն «wishful thinking», մեկ էլ ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս վատ ներկայացնելու բացառիկ տաղանդ, որ դրա ֆոնի վրա իրենք լավը երևան։ Որովհետև իրականում լավը երևալու ոչ մի այլ ռեսուրս չունեն։


Վիշ, իսկ վատագույնը որն ա… ճամփեքը բացվում են, հողերը հանձնում ե՞նք… Ղարաբաղն ինքն առանց ճամփեքի էլ ա հանձնելու, եթե հանձնելու ա… էս արձանագրությունների ամենավատ բանը պատմաբանների հանձնախումբն էր որ հենց Սերժն էր առաջարկել ու դրանից ինքը չի կարա հրաժարվի… 

Հիմա որ դուրս եկավ ի՞նչ… ի՞նչն ա փրկել… եթե թվում ա թե Սերժը ժեստ ա արել ու հիմա աչոկներ ա հավաքել, ապա սխալվում ենք… եթե ես եմ տեսնում իրա դիշովի քայլը, մնացածները հաստատ կտեսնեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն Սևաստոպոլը հաստատ մնաց ռուսներին: Բայց սառեց ռուս-թուրքականը:


չի սառել… ռուս թուրքական հարաբերությունները հայաստան-թուրքիա բանակցություններից չի կախված այլ ղարաբաղյան հարցից ա կախված… եթե ղարաբաղյան հարցը լուծվի ճամփեքը կբացվեն անգամ սառած վիճակում

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, իսկ վատագույնը որն ա… ճամփեքը բացվում են, հողերը հանձնում ե՞նք… Ղարաբաղն ինքն առանց ճամփեքի էլ ա հանձնելու, եթե հանձնելու ա… էս արձանագրությունների ամենավատ բանը պատմաբանների հանձնախումբն էր որ հենց Սերժն էր առաջարկել ու դրանից ինքը չի կարա հրաժարվի… 
> 
> Հիմա որ դուրս եկավ ի՞նչ… ի՞նչն ա փրկել… եթե թվում ա թե Սերժը ժեստ ա արել ու հիմա աչոկներ ա հավաքել, ապա սխալվում ենք… եթե ես եմ տեսնում իրա դիշովի քայլը, մնացածները հաստատ կտեսնեն…


Վատագույնը ապեր, որ գալիս է սաղ կյանք գիրք կարդացած, բեսամփ լեզուներ իմացող, հռետորական սուպեր ունակությունների տեր մեկը ու ասում է, որ ինքը Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծող տղա է։ Ու էդտեղ Ադրբեջանը ասում է լուծող տղա ես, դե տուր։ Ու հանկարծ էս «խելոքի» մտքով անցնում է տալ։ Մնացածը գուշակիր ինքդ։ Եթե ամբողջ հույսդ ՆԱՏՈ–ի զորքերն են, որ կգան ու կայունություն կմտցնեն, ապա Կոսովոյի վիճակը նայի, մեզ խղճա։ Մի հատ էլ բոսնիա–սերբիա կսարքեն գլխներիս, ու հայկական հարցը կլուծվի ընենց, որ էլ հայերը ձեն ծպտուն հանելու տեղ չունենան ու չզզվցնեն աշխարհին։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ինչու՞։ Սերժը քաղաքավարի ժեստ արեց դեպի Արևմուտք ու նրա ժեստը լավ էլ գնահատվեց։ Իսկ էն ինչ որ չստացվեց, ճիշտ է հազիվ էլ ստացվեր, բայց ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանը դեմոնստրացիա արեց իր քաղաքակիրթ բանակցություններ վարելու կարողությունը։ Ինչու վատը փորձեմ տեսնել, իսկ լավը՝ չփորձեմ։


Վիշ ապեր,երբ որ բանակցություններից դուրս ես գալիս,սոցորաբար դա էդքան էլ լավ չի նայվում քաղաքականության մեջ… իսկ որ Սերժն ա ցույց տալու Արևմուտքին թե մենք ինչ "քաղաքակիրթ" բանակցություններ կարող ենք վարել, էտի սխան բաժնում ես գրել ընգեր… Քաղաքական հումոր, ապեր

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ապեր,երբ որ բանակցություններից դուրս ես գալիս,սոցորաբար դա էդքան էլ լավ չի նայվում քաղաքականության մեջ… իսկ որ Սերժն ա ցույց տալու Արևմուտքին թե մենք ինչ "քաղաքակիրթ" բանակցություններ կարող ենք վարել, էտի սխան բաժնում ես գրել ընգեր… Քաղաքական հումոր, ապեր


Մեֆ, պատկերացրու, մեկը հարևանի հետ ուզում է ընկերանալ, իսկ հարևանը ասում է, մի հատ պառկի քեզ են բանից անեմ, ընկերանանք։ Ո՞րն ա լավ նայվում, որ շարունակում է բանակցությունները, թե՞ պասլատ է անում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վատագույնը ապեր, որ գալիս է սաղ կյանք գիրք կարդացած, բեսամփ լեզուներ իմացող, հռետորական սուպեր ունակությունների տեր մեկը ու ասում է, որ ինքը Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծող տղա է։ Ու էդտեղ Ադրբեջանը ասում է լուծող տղա ես, դե տուր։ Ու հանկարծ էս «խելոքի» մտքով անցնում է տալ։ Մնացածը գուշակիր ինքդ։ Եթե ամբողջ հույսդ ՆԱՏՈ–ի զորքերն են, որ կգան ու կայունություն կմտցնեն, ապա Կոսովոյի վիճակը նայի, մեզ խղճա։ Մի հատ էլ բոսնիա–սերբիա կսարքեն գլխներիս, ու հայկական հարցը կլուծվի ընենց, որ էլ հայերը ձեն ծպտուն հանելու տեղ չունենան ու չզզվցնեն աշխարհին։


Վիշ, արի Լևոնին մի կողմ թողնենք… ինձ կարաս ասես էս սառեցումից մենք ինչ ենք շահում… ինչի՞ միջին վիճակագրական հայը պտի հիմա ուրախ լինի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, պատկերացրու, մեկը հարևանի հետ ուզում է ընկերանալ, իսկ հարևանը ասում է, մի հատ պառկի քեզ են բանից անեմ, ընկերանանք։ Ո՞րն ա լավ նայվում, որ շարունակում է բանակցությունները, թե՞ պասլատ է անում։


երբ հարըանդ ասում ա արի պարկի էն բանից անեմ ու ընգերանանք ու դու էլ համաձայնվում ես ու մի վախտ հետո ասում ես "բա ինձ մենակ էն բանից անելու համար ե՞ս ուզում ընկերանալ" ու հետո պասլատ ես անում, բայց վսյո տակի հեռախոսիդ համարը թողնում ես… բա էդ ոնց ա նայվում Վիշ

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), Chuk (23.04.2010), Ձայնալար (23.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, արի Լևոնին մի կողմ թողնենք… ինձ կարաս ասես էս սառեցումից մենք ինչ ենք շահում… ինչի՞ միջին վիճակագրական հայը պտի հիմա ուրախ լինի…


Մեֆ, սաղ օրը տարբեր վերլուծաբաններ ու վերլուծիչներ մեզ ահաբեկում էին վտանգավոր նախապայմաններով, ամենաքիչը դրանցից պրծանք։ :Tongue:  ՀԱԿ–ը վախեցնում էր, որ հեսա Ռուսաստանի տեղը Թուրքիան ա զբաղվելու Ղարաբաղի հարցով Մինսկի խմբի ձևաչափում, դրանից էլ պրծանք։ Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ։ Հակառակ տարբերակում եթե սառեցնել չէինք ուզում, ապա զորքերը պիտի հանեինք տարածքներից, տենց լավ կլինե՞ր…

----------

Tig (23.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> երբ հարըանդ ասում ա արի պարկի էն բանից անեմ ու ընգերանանք ու դու էլ համաձայնվում ես ու մի վախտ հետո ասում ես "բա ինձ մենակ էն բանից անելու համար ե՞ս ուզում ընկերանալ" ու հետո պասլատ ես անում, բայց վսյո տակի հեռախոսիդ համարը թողնում ես… բա էդ ոնց ա նայվում Վիշ


Ապեր, հետույքային ա նայվում, բայց դե չպառկեցինք, ու թեթև խաղերով պրծանք։ Դժգոհ ե՞ս։ Տիտղոսային ընդդիմությունը նույնսիկ միտինգ էր հետաձգել, որ պառկելուն չխանգարեր։ Էլի լավ պրծանք ապեր։

----------

Tig (23.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, հետույքային ա նայվում, բայց դե չպառկեցինք, ու թեթև խաղերով պրծանք։ Դժգոհ ե՞ս։ Տիտղոսային ընդդիմությունը նույնսիկ միտինգ էր հետաձգել, որ պառկելուն չխանգարեր։ Էլի լավ պրծանք ապեր։


վիշ ապեր, քեզ Չի թվում որ մի քիՉ հեշտ ենք պրծնում... Ի դեպ ըստ էության մենքղեռ բանակցութնոյնների մեջ ենք. էդ ուղղակի մեր խորհրդարանը Չի քննարկելու վավերացումը մինՉև թուրքիան "պատրաստ" Չլինի, իսկ թուրքիան պատրաս կլինի երբ ղարաբաղի հարցում "առաջխաղացում" կլինի... Ու էս ի՞նՉա նշանակում... Նշանակում ա որ հիմա ղարաբաղյան հարցն ավելի հրատապ ա դառնում ու ստեղ արդեն Սերոժի խալադելնիկը Չի աշխատի… կարող ա և աշխատի, բայց լուրջ հետևանքներով …

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, տեսնում եմ դուխն էլ, շարունակվելն էլ։ Էդ շարունակվելը գիտե՞ս ինչի է նման։ Էն որ ամեն կիրակի ժավել ծախողը շենքերի հայաթում գոռում է «ժավելի՜ սպի՜րտ»… Այ ՀԱԿ–ի «պայքարը»  դարձել է նման սովորական, ոչ մեկի չհետաքրքրող երևույթ… միապաղաղ, աննյութ, սութի կանխատեսումներ, տուֆտա լեռան քարոզներ, թույնով հեղեղված հայտարարություններ… Հիմնական ասելիքը՝ *Մենք միշտ ճիշտ ենք։*։ Ոչ մեկի հետ ոչ բանավեճ կա, ոչ համագործակցություն, մեջի կուսակցություններն էլ մեկը մեկից փուչիկ։ Մի խոսքով ՀՀՇ–ին հանես, տակը կմնա թղթաբանությունը։


Հա, Վիշ ջան  :Jpit: 
Սերժն ա իրատեսական քաղ. գործիչն ապեր: Ու աշխարհին էլ կզցրեց... նախագա (առանց Հ) ունենք աշխարհը չունի  :Jpit: 
Ապեր, ուշադիր հետևի թե էս ամբողջ պրոցեսն ինչի համար ա սկսվել, ու արդյոք նպատակին հասե՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ: Ու որ ուշադիր լինես, կտեսնես, որ հասել ա՝ ներքին հարցում, ձեր հարցում, հաղթել ա ձեզ ապեր: Դրել մի հատ ապուշ պրոցես ա սկսել, որի ապուշության մասին տարուց ավել ա գոռում ենք, վերջում լրիվ մեր ասածները դրել երեկ հայտարարել ա, դու քիչ ա մնում ձեռներիդ վրա ման տաս  :Jpit: 
Հալալ ա Սերժին ապեր, որտև ինքն իրա ուզածն արել ա, իսկ դու ստեղ նստած էդ հարցը քննարկելուց նորից ՀԱԿ-ին ես քրֆում... ասում են արջը 7 երգ գիտի, յոթն էլ մեղրի մասին ա, լրիվ էդ վիճակն ա: Ուշադիր ապեր, ուշադիր եղի: Իրատեսությունդ մի կորցրու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, սաղ օրը տարբեր վերլուծաբաններ ու վերլուծիչներ մեզ ահաբեկում էին վտանգավոր նախապայմաններով, ամենաքիչը դրանցից պրծանք։ ՀԱԿ–ը վախեցնում էր, որ հեսա Ռուսաստանի տեղը Թուրքիան ա զբաղվելու Ղարաբաղի հարցով Մինսկի խմբի ձևաչափում, դրանից էլ պրծանք։ Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ։ Հակառակ տարբերակում եթե սառեցնել չէինք ուզում, ապա զորքերը պիտի հանեինք տարածքներից, տենց լավ կլինե՞ր…


սաղ վերուծիՉների մերն էլ ընդեղ… ապեր արի մենք դատենք դու կարծում ես թե հիմա էլ նաԽպայման Չկա՞… լավ էլ կա Վիշ, ոնց կա տենց էլ մնացելա ուղղակի հիմա ոՉ թե թուրքիան ա մեզ իրա նախապայմաններով Ճնշելու, այլ արևմուտքը …  հիմա էդ Ճնշումը լինելու ա Չերեզ արևմուտք…թուրքիան պարտադիր Չի որ մինսկի խմբի անդամ լինի որ կարողանա գործընթացի վրա ազդի

----------

Chuk (23.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Ու որ ուշադիր լինես, կտեսնես, որ հասել ա՝ ներքին հարցում, ձեր հարցում, հաղթել ա ձեզ ապեր: Դրել մի հատ ապուշ պրոցես ա սկսել, որի ապուշության մասին տարուց ավել ա գոռում ենք, վերջում լրիվ մեր ասածները դրել երեկ հայտարարել ա, դու քիչ ա մնում ձեռներիդ վրա ման տաս …


Մի հատ* ձեր ասածները* դիր համեմատի երեկվա հայտարարության հետ, տես որն ա բռնում, որը չէ։ Ձեր ասածներով դեռ երկու տարի առաջ Սերժը պիտի 7 շրջանները նվիրեր ու Ղարաբաղն էլ ծախեր, Թուրքերի հետ էլ ախպերությունը սկսվեր, թուրքական սահմանի վրա էլ սաղ հանրապետականները արդեն հողերը առել էին, որ բուդկեք սարքեին ու սիգարետ, ծամոն սնիկերս ծախեին ներս ու դուրս անողներին։ Հատ հատ գտնեմ բերե՞մ *ձեր ասածները*… Համ էլ *դուք* ո՞վ եք, վաաաբշե… :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նիկոլա Սարկոզին ողջունում է հայ - թուրքական կարգավորմանը հանձնառու մնալու վերահաստատումը Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից


....




> Ֆիլիպ Գորդոն. «Ողջունում ենք նախագահ Սարգսյանի որոշումը` շարունակել աշխատանքը հաշտության տեսլականի ուղղությամբ»



… ի տարբերություն մեզ իրանք գիտեն որ հայաստանի խորհրդարանի կողմից արձանագրության վավերացումը կասեղնելը ոչ մի բան էլ չի նշանակում… ու մի թեթև նամյոկ են անում որ տենց չալաղաջներ չուտի որ հետո չկարանա մարսի…

----------

Chuk (23.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> սաղ վերուծիՉների մերն էլ ընդեղ… ապեր արի մենք դատենք դու կարծում ես թե հիմա էլ նաԽպայման Չկա՞… լավ էլ կա Վիշ, ոնց կա տենց էլ մնացելա ուղղակի հիմա ոՉ թե թուրքիան ա մեզ իրա նախապայմաններով Ճնշելու, այլ արևմուտքը …  հիմա էդ Ճնշումը լինելու ա Չերեզ արևմուտք…թուրքիան պարտադիր Չի որ մինսկի խմբի անդամ լինի որ կարողանա գործընթացի վրա ազդի


Մեֆ, ես քո դեպրեսիան չեմ ուզում կիսել։ Եթե ուզում ես ապրել էն մտքերով, որ Ռուսաստանը չճնշի` Եվրոպան կճնշի, Եվրոպան չճնշի` Թուրքիան կճնշի, Թուրքիան չճնշի՝ Արևմուտքը կճնշի, ու առհասարակ  միշտ մեկը պիտի մեզ ճնշի, ապա ես զահլա չունեմ։ Նույն տրամաբանությամբ ովքեր էլ լինեն մեր իշխանությունները, մեզ ճնշելու են, ու լավ կլինի միանգամից հանձնվենք, պրծնենք էս տառապանքներից… ( :Jpit: ) Սդայոմսու՜

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հատ* ձեր ասածները* դիր համեմատի երեկվա հայտարարության հետ, տես որն ա բռնում, որը չէ։ Ձեր ասածներով դեռ երկու տարի առաջ Սերժը պիտի 7 շրջանները նվիրեր ու Ղարաբաղն էլ ծախեր, Թուրքերի հետ էլ ախպերությունը սկսվեր, թուրքական սահմանի վրա էլ սաղ հանրապետականները արդեն հողերը առել էին, որ բուդկեք սարքեին ու սիգարետ, ծամոն սնիկերս ծախեին ներս ու դուրս անողներին։ Հատ հատ գտնեմ բերե՞մ *ձեր ասածները*… Համ էլ *դուք* ո՞վ եք, վաաաբշե…


Ձյաձս, դու դեռ չե՞ս ուզում ըմբռնել, որ էդ գործարքները դադարեցված չեն:
Մենքը, ապեր, նրանք են (էդ պահին «մեր» ասեցի), ում ամբողջ օրը «քրֆում» ես  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ....
> … ի տարբերություն մեզ իրանք գիտեն որ հայաստանի խորհրդարանի կողմից արձանագրության վավերացումը կասեղնելը ոչ մի բան էլ չի նշանակում… ու մի թեթև նամյոկ են անում որ տենց չալաղաջներ չուտի որ հետո չկարանա մարսի…


Էդ Սարկոզիի՞ն ուրդուց գտար :Jpit:  Մեֆ, էս 16 տարի է, սարկոզնիները ողջունում են Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի խաղաղ կարգավորման ջանքերը, ողջունում են Հայաստանի ջանքերը ազատ թափանցիկ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելու ուղղությամբ, ողջունում են Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի ջանքերը... Եվրոպացիք հավասարակշռված են ու իրենց շահերից է բխում ողջունել տեռորիզմից, ագրեսիվ գործողություններից, անկանխատեսելի զարգացումներից բացի *ամեն ինչ*, ինչ որ կարելի է ողջունել։ Թեթև տար։ Իրենք մենակ Ռուսաստանի քայլերը չեն ողջունում, վախենում են Ռուսաստանը կեղտ գտնի իրենց ողջույնների մեջ ու մի տականքություն անի :Jpit:  Շառից փորձանքից հեռու։ Սա է եվրոպացիքի լոզունգը։

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամեր, արի սոփեստությամբ  չզբաղվենք ու ձևական «կողմ/դեմ» ալյա–դաշնակցական լոզունգները դրոշակ չսարքենք։ Թուրքիան «վդրուգ» չի նստի ու արձանագրությունները քննարկի առանց նախապայմանների, ինչ ա թե չխռովեցնի Հայաստանին։ Էս անձանագրությունները գրվեցին սառույցին։ Սերժը չէր կարող ասել, որ սրանք սխալ արձանագրություններ են, որովհետև իր մինիստրն է ստորագրել այդ արձանագրությունները։ Սերժի ֆուտբոլային կայֆերը քյալագգյոզություն էին, իսկ վերջին ուղերձը վատը չէր։ Ես խասյաթ չունեմ ամեն ինչին ՀԱԿ–յան սև ակնոցներով նայելու։



Ապեր հիմա կարող ես հստակ դիրքորոշում արտահայտել թե դեմ ես թե կողմ սերժի քյլագյոզությանը? Ես հարցնում եմ քո դիրքորոշումը դու քո սովորության մասին ես ասում  :Smile:  Ես ՀԱԿ-ի մասին բան չեմ ասում: Ուզւոմ եմ իմանամ դու դեմ այս արձանագրություններին թե կողմ? 
Ավելի հստակեցնեմ հարցս: Եթե Թուրքիան առանց նախապայմանի խոսեր դու կողմ կլիներ որ վավերացվեն արձանագրությունները?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես քո դեպրեսիան չեմ ուզում կիսել։ Եթե ուզում ես ապրել էն մտքերով, որ Ռուսաստանը չճնշի` Եվրոպան կճնշի, Եվրոպան չճնշի` Թուրքիան կճնշի, Թուրքիան չճնշի՝ Արևմուտքը կճնշի, ու առհասարակ  միշտ մեկը պիտի մեզ ճնշի, ապա ես զահլա չունեմ։ Նույն տրամաբանությամբ ովքեր էլ լինեն մեր իշխանությունները, մեզ ճնշելու են, ու լավ կլինի միանգամից հանձնվենք, պրծնենք էս տառապանքներից… () Սդայոմսու՜


Վիշ ես խի՞ պտի դեպրեսիայի մեջ ըլնեմ, իմ հասկացածով բան էլ չի փոխվել, ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ ձեր ուրախությունը կիսեմ, բայց չեմ կարում ջոկեմ թե ինչի վրա պտի տենց ուրախանամ… 

Վիշ, ոնց կա տենց էլ մնացել ա ապեր, է հետո ինչ որ մեր խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնելու…հլա… 

ճնշում չէ ընգեր… լծակ… մեր վրա լծակը լավ ա աշխատում… ու դրանից իրանք շատ ունեն… դու ինձնից լավ գիտես թե ինչքան ունեն… ու լավ էլ օգտագործում են, էնքան լավ որ Սերոժի ճառը աչքներից հաղթանակ ա երևում…

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), Chuk (23.04.2010), Rammer (23.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> չի սառել… ռուս թուրքական հարաբերությունները հայաստան-թուրքիա բանակցություններից չի կախված այլ ղարաբաղյան հարցից ա կախված… եթե ղարաբաղյան հարցը լուծվի ճամփեքը կբացվեն անգամ սառած վիճակում


Չէ ես սխալ բառ օգտագործեցի, ոչ թե հարաբերությունները այլ նախաձեռնությունը: Իհարկե ռուս -թուրքական հարաբերությունները շատ մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն առավել ևս Հայաստանի հաշվին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ձյաձս, դու դեռ չե՞ս ուզում ըմբռնել, որ էդ գործարքները դադարեցված չեն:


Եղավ ապեր։ Շուտով Թուրքիան, Արևմուտքը, Հյուսիսը, Հարավը ու Արևելքը ձեռ ձեռի տված մեզ կճնշեն ու կուտեն սաղիս։ Լավ ա՞։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ Սարկոզիի՞ն ուրդուց գտար Մեֆ, *էս 16 տարի է, սարկոզնիները ողջունում են Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի խաղաղ կարգավորման ջանքերը, ողջունում են Հայաստանի ջանքերը ազատ թափանցիկ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելու ուղղությամբ, ողջունում են Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի ջանքերը..*. Եվրոպացիք հավասարակշռված են ու իրենց շահերից է բխում ողջունել տեռորիզմից, ագրեսիվ գործողություններից, անկանխատեսելի զարգացումներից բացի *ամեն ինչ*, ինչ որ կարելի է ողջունել։ Թեթև տար։ Իրենք մենակ Ռուսաստանի քայլերը չեն ողջունում, վախենում են Ռուսաստանը կեղտ գտնի իրենց ողջույնների մեջ ու մի տականքություն անի Շառից փորձանքից հեռու։ Սա է եվրոպացիքի լոզունգը։


ու դու տեսնում ես թե մենք որտեղ ենք հասել էդ ողջույնների շնորհիվ… որովհետը որ գլուխներս շոյում են կարծում ենք էս անգամ էլ ֆռռցրինք… 

…ապեր,մենք հարցերին լուրջ չենք մոտենում… մենք խնդիրները չենք լուծում… լուծումը մեզ դուր չի գալիս, ահագին գործ ա… մենք սիրում ենք հետաձգել…ժիվյոմ պօկա ժիվյոտսյա… ըտենց երկիր չի լինի սարքել … էսի չի նշանակում "մեր հույսը մեր վրա դնել"… էն ինչ մենք ենք անում անուն չունի…

ու երբ էս դեբիլ ճառը մեր համար հաղթանակ ա թվում, դու արդեն պտի պատկերացնես թե մեր ստանդարդների նշաձողն ինչքան ցածր ա… համարյա գետնի տակն ա

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր հիմա կարող ես հստակ դիրքորոշում արտահայտել թե դեմ ես թե կողմ սերժի քյլագյոզությանը? Ես հարցնում եմ քո դիրքորոշումը դու քո սովորության մասին ես ասում  Ես ՀԱԿ-ի մասին բան չեմ ասում: Ուզւոմ եմ իմանամ դու դեմ այս արձանագրություններին թե կողմ? 
> Ավելի հստակեցնեմ հարցս: Եթե Թուրքիան առանց նախապայմանի խոսեր դու կողմ կլիներ որ վավերացվեն արձանագրությունները?


Օյ :Blush: … Իմ կարզինկով, ըըըըմ (շփոթված հազ)…  :Xeloq:  Այդ արձանգրությունները թերևս կարող էին ավելի հավասարակշռված ձևակերպումներ ունենալ ու որոշ ոչ հայանպաստ ակնարկներ կային այնտեղ և միգուցե այնուամենայնիվ կարելի էր դրանից խուսափել, եթե Հայաստանի ընտրությունները կեղծված չլինեին, չլիներ մարտի մեկը, և Հայաստանի իշխանությունները ունենային լեգիտիմության համապատասխան մակարդակը, այդ դեպքում Թուրքիան անկասկած միանշանակորեն կգնար միակողմանի զիջումների ու նրան այլ ճանապարհ չէր մնա, քան մեզ վերադարձնելու Ղարսը, Էրզրումը, Արդահանը, և Վանի գավառի մեծ մասը։ Բայց քանի որ Հայաստանի տխրահռչակ իշխանությունները իրենց ճղճիմ քայլերով և կարճատեսությամբ փորձեցին պահել ժողովդրից բռնի խլված իշխանությունը, և ստորաբար գնացին զիջումների ճանապարհով, ուստի արձանագրություններ մեջ տեղ գտան կետեր, որոնք մեղ ասած մեր օգտին չեն, և դեռ ավելին՝ դեմ են մեր օգտին, ես կասեի դրանք դավաճանական արձանագրություններ են, այս իշխանությունները ինչքան էլ փորձեն կոծկել այդ դավադիր նախապայմանները, միևնույն է, ժողովդրից ոչինչ չեն թաքցնի, և նրանք պիտի ժամ առաջ հրաժարական տան, որպեսզի մաքրեն իրենց սրբապղծությունները և հեռանան թե քաղաքական դաշտից, թե երկրից, հնարավորություն տալով ժողովդրավար ուժերին հանդես գալու և ստեղծելու բարենպաստ պայմաններ հարևանների հետ զարգացման ուղղությամբ…… (դասը լավ սովորած աշակերտի պես գոհունակությամբ գլխով է անում…)

Հարց ընթերցողին. Ո՞ր կուսակցությունից էր տվյալ պատասխանի հեղինակը։ :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Եղավ ապեր։ Շուտով Թուրքիան, Արևմուտքը, Հյուսիսը, Հարավը ու Արևելքը ձեռ ձեռի տված մեզ կճնշեն ու կուտեն սաղիս։ Լավ ա՞։


Չեն ուտի, Վիշապը մեջքներիս կանգնած ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ու դու տեսնում ես թե մենք որտեղ ենք հասել էդ ողջույնների շնորհիվ… որովհետը որ գլուխներս շոյում են կարծում ենք էս անգամ էլ ֆռռցրինք… 
> 
> …ապեր,մենք հարցերին լուրջ չենք մոտենում… մենք խնդիրները չենք լուծում… լուծումը մեզ դուր չի գալիս, ահագին գործ ա… մենք սիրում ենք հետաձգել…ժիվյոմ պօկա ժիվյոտսյա… ըտենց երկիր չի լինի սարքել … էսի չի նշանակում "մեր հույսը մեր վրա դնել"… էն ինչ մենք ենք անում անուն չունի…
> 
> ու երբ էս դեբիլ ճառը մեր համար հաղթանակ ա թվում, դու արդեն պտի պատկերացնես թե մեր ստանդարդների նշաձողն ինչքան ցածր ա… համարյա գետնի տակն ա


Ապեր, երբ որ մի հատ ոչ դեբիլ ճառ գտնես, դրա գրողին էլ գտիր, մի բան մտածենք։

----------


## Երվանդ

> ու դու տեսնում ես թե մենք որտեղ ենք հասել էդ ողջույնների շնորհիվ… որովհետը որ գլուխներս շոյում են կարծում ենք էս անգամ էլ ֆռռցրինք… 
> 
> …ապեր,մենք հարցերին լուրջ չենք մոտենում… մենք խնդիրները չենք լուծում… լուծումը մեզ դուր չի գալիս, ահագին գործ ա… մենք սիրում ենք հետաձգել…ժիվյոմ պօկա ժիվյոտսյա… ըտենց երկիր չի լինի սարքել … էսի չի նշանակում "մեր հույսը մեր վրա դնել"… էն ինչ մենք ենք անում անուն չունի…
> 
> ու երբ էս դեբիլ ճառը մեր համար *հաղթանակ ա* թվում, դու արդեն պտի պատկերացնես թե մեր ստանդարդների նշաձողն ինչքան ցածր ա… համարյա գետնի տակն ա


Հաղթանակ :Think: , ո՞վ ա ստեղ հաղթանակից խոսել, ընդհամենը ասվում ա որ դրական ու անհրաժեշտ ուղերձ էր ու լավ կլիներ եթե ավելի շուտ լիներ, բայց շատ լավ ա որ ավելի չուշացավ :Blush:

----------


## Rammer

> Հարց ընթերցողին. Ո՞ր կուսակցությունից էր տվյալ պատասխանի հեղինակը։


ՕԵԿ  :LOL: 

Ապեր դու բոլոր քաղաքական հարցերի շուրջ ունես մի դիրքորոշում`քֆրտել Լևոնին:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ժող դուք կողմնակից եք որ շարունակվեր Թուրքիայի հետ բանակցությունները?

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյան. «Սերժ Սարգսյանի հայտարարությունը ներքին շուկայի համար էր» 

Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյան
23.04.2010 
Գեւորգ Ստամբոլցյան
Հայաստանի նախագահի նախկին գլխավոր խորհրդական, արտաքին գործերի նախարարի նախկին առաջին տեղակալ Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանի կարծիքով` Սերժ Սարգսյանի հինգշաբթի օրվա հայտարարությունը առավելապես ներքին սպառման համար նախատեսված քայլ էր:

«Գործնականում Հայաստանը արդեն իսկ արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացը Ազգային ժողովում կասեցրել էր: Նորություն չկա` Հայաստանը դուրս չի գալիս այս գործընթացից, նախագահը իր ստորագրությունը պահում է, ասում է, որ խորհրդակցություները պետք է շարունակվեն. այս հայտարարությամբ պարզապես առկա քաղաքականությունը պաշտոնականացվում է: Բացի այդ, այս հայտարարությունը ներքին շուկայի համար էր», - «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին տված բացառիկ հարցազրույցում նշեց Լիպարիտյանը:

Նա նաեւ ուշադրություն դարձրեց Սերժ Սարգսյանի հայտարարության այն հատվածին, որտեղ Հայաստանի նախագահը շնորհակալություն է հայտնել իր թուրք պաշտոնակցին. - «Նախագահ Գյուլին շնորահակալություն է հայտնում, այդ դեպքում` ո՞վ է պատասխանատուն: Այնտեղ մնում են վարչապետ Էրդողանն ու արտաքին գործերի նախարար Դավութօղլուն: Կարծում եմ, որ Թուրքիայում քաղաքական երկու մոտեցում կա: Գյուլն ուզում է անջատել երկկողմ հարաբերությունների հարցը Ղարաբաղի խնդրից: Մյուսները չեն կարողանում տարանջատել այդ երկու հարցերը: Քաղաքական առումով դա, իհարկե, դժվար է, ինչպես հանրապետության ստեղծման առաջին տարիներին մեզ համար էր դժվար` Թուրքիայի հետ առանց նախապայմանների հարաբերություններ զարգացնելու առաջարկը, Ցեղասպանության հարցը երկկողմ հարաբերությունների հարցից անջատելը»:

Անդրադառնալով 90-ականների իրադարձություններին` Լիպարիտյանը նկատեց. - «Սխալ է կարծելը, թե մինչեւ 1993 թվականը հայ - թուրքական սահմանը բաց էր: Խորհրդային տարիներին այդ սահմանը բացվում էր շաբաթը մի անգամ, որպեսզի մարդատար գնացքն անցնի դեպի Թուրքիա: ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզումից հետո այդ գնացքն էլ դադարեց երթեւեկել: Հետագայում սահմանը բացվեց միայն մի քանի անգամ: 1992-ին հատուկ կարգադրությամբ թույլատրվեց, որպեսզի 52 հազար տոննա ցորենը, որ Եվրոպայից էր ուղարկվել, այդ սահմանով հասնի Հայաստան: Բացի այդ, մի քանի անգամ թուրքական կողմը սահմանը բացել է ինձ համար, որպեսզի ես կարողանամ բանակցությունների գնալ: Ընդհանրապես, հայ - թուրքական սահմանը փակ էր»:

Պաշտոնական Անկարայի եւ Երեւանի միջեւ բանակցությունների հետագա ձգձգումն էլ, ըստ Լիպարիտյանի, հազիվ թե բխի Հայաստան շահերից. - «Եթե մենք 10 տարի առաջ բարելավեինք հարաբերությունները Թուրքիայի հետ, իրավիճակը այլ կլիներ: Ես 6-7 տարի շարունակ բանակցել եմ թուրքերի հետ, եւ պատմաբանների ենթահանձնաժողովի հարց չի քննարկվել, Թուրքիայի կողմից նման նախապայման չի ներկայացվել: Երբ 10-15 տարի հետո ես ստորագրում այդ փաստաթուղթը, մի հավելյալ նախապայման է ի հայտ գալիս: Իսկ եթե սպասենք եւս 5-10 տարի, ես չգիտեմ` էլ ինչ նախապայման կարող է առաջ քաշվել»:

Անդրադառնալով Ղարաբաղի խնդրին` Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանը նշեց. - «Իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, որ պետք է նախ արմատապես լուծել Ղարաբաղի հարցը, որից հետո արդեն մյուս հարցերը` Թուրքիայի, Իրանի, Ռուսաստանի հետ: Հանգույցը Ղարաբաղում է: Հայ - թուրքական խնդիրն առավելապես հոգեբանական է: Ղարաբաղի խնդրում էլ նման տարրեր եւս կան, սակայն այդ հարցը ստրատեգիական նշանակություն ունի»:

Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանի տպավորությամբ, Սերժ Սարգսյանը` ի տարբերություն իր նախորդի, տարածաշրջանային հակամարտությունները լուծելու ցանկություն ունի:

«1998-ից հետո, երբ Քոչարյանը [ իշխանության] եկավ, արդեն գիտեի, որ ո'չ հայ - թուրքական խնդիրն է լուծվելու, ո'չ էլ Ղարաբաղի հարցը: Քոչարյանը, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի հարց չպետք է լուծեր` հակառակ շատերի հույսերին, հատկապես` Վաշինգտոնում: Սա ինձ համար հստակ էր` ոչ միայն այն պատճառով, որ ես ճանաչում էի նրան, այլեւ հաշվի առնելով Քոչարյանի մտածելակերպը: Նախագահ Սարգսյանը Քոչարյանից տարբերվում է: Նա, սակայն, այնքան թուլացած է եւ, իմ կարծիքով, այնքան սահմանափակ մարդիկ ունի իր շուրջը, որ կարող են մտածել, որ չգիտեմ ինչ ձեւով պետք է գործի: Թեեւ կարծում եմ, որ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, Սարգսյանը ցանկանում է լուծել խնդիրը», - նշեց Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանը: 

Ազատություն

----------

Chuk (23.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող դուք կողմնակից եք որ շարունակվեր Թուրքիայի հետ բանակցությունները?


իսկ ով ա ասում որ դադարել ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հաղթանակ, ո՞վ ա ստեղ հաղթանակից խոսել, ընդհամենը ասվում ա որ դրական ու անհրաժեշտ ուղերձ էր ու լավ կլիներ եթե ավելի շուտ լիներ, բայց շատ լավ ա որ ավելի չուշացավ


Եր, որ ուշանար ի՞նչ էր լինելու…

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՕԵԿ 
> 
> Ապեր դու բոլոր քաղաքական հարցերի շուրջ ունես մի դիրքորոշում`քֆրտել Լևոնին:


Ռամեր, ես ընդհամենը փորձում եմ օբյեկտիվ լինել։ Լևոնին ժամանակին ահագին բալետ եմ արել, կտեր եմ կերել ու կերցրել, գիտես հեշտ ա՞…  :Tongue:

----------


## Երվանդ

> իսկ ով ա ասում որ դադարել ա


Դադարման փուլում ա :Wink: , մի քանի ամիս էլ սենց կսպասի ու ստորագրությունն էլ հետ կկանչի, եթե երեկ լրիվ խզեր սաղ թռնելու էին իրա դեմքին, հիմա կսկսեն Թուրքիաին համոզել , ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի ստացվի ու ինչ որ պահի հետ կկանչվի նաև ստորագրությունը ու պլծ :Sad:

----------


## Rammer

> Ժող դուք կողմնակից եք որ շարունակվեր Թուրքիայի հետ բանակցությունները?


Բանակցությունները չեն էլ դադարել վերջնականապես: Հիմա Թուրքիայում սառել էին, մենք էլ վեր կացանք լուրջ դեմով ասեցինք որ մենք էլ ենք սառեցնում: Բայց ոնց սառեց կարա նույն ձև էլ տաքանա...Այ ուրիշ հարց եթե ստորագրություն հետ կանչվեր:

----------


## Rammer

> Դադարման փուլում ա, մի քանի ամիս էլ սենց կսպասի ու ստորագրությունն էլ հետ կկանչի, եթե երեկ լրիվ խզեր սաղ թռնելու էին իրա դեմքին, հիմա կսկսեն Թուրքիաին համոզել , ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի ստացվի ու ինչ որ պահի հետ կկանչվի նաև ստորագրությունը ու պլծ


Հա? Ձաձ իսկ կարողա իմանաս մյուս շաբաթ( ամիսներ չեմ ասում էլի) Բարսելոն - Ինտեռ ոնց ա վերջանալու? :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, որ ուշանար ի՞նչ էր լինելու…


Թուրքիան ավել ժամանակ էր ունենալու իր խաղը խաղալու, խաղի էությունը հետևյալում էր՝ հայերն ու թուրքերը հիմա բանակցում են, ու օրինակ ԱՄՆ սենատը, եթե քննարկի ցեղասպանության հարցը վնասելու է էտ գործնթացին: Հիմա Հայաստանը սառեցրեց գործնթացը ու սպասում ա արձագանքներին ու Թուրքիայի գործողություններին, մի 2 ամիս կսպասի եթե ոչ մի բան չփոխվեց հետ կկանչի ստորագրությունը, ու ոչ մեկ չի կարողանա Հայաստանին մեղադրել դրա համար:

----------

Բիձա (23.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, երբ որ մի հատ ոչ դեբիլ ճառ գտնես, դրա գրողին էլ գտիր, մի բան մտածենք։


գիտեմ ով ա, բայց չեմ ասի… Լ-ով չի սկսվում…

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամեր, ես ընդհամենը փորձում եմ օբյեկտիվ լինել։ Լևոնին ժամանակին ահագին բալետ եմ արել, կտեր եմ կերել ու կերցրել, գիտես հեշտ ա՞…


Վիշապ ջան լավ էլի ապեր: Ինչ հարց քննարկվեց վերջ դու միշտ ֆռսցնում ես ու սկսում ես ՀԱԿ-ին քֆրտել: :LOL: 
Էտ բացատրելի կլիներ եթե դու ակընկալիքներ ունես ՀԱԿ-ից, ռեալ տեսնում ես որ կարող է  պրոցեսը փոխել, բայց չի անում: Բայց դրա հետ էլ համաձայն չես...

----------


## Rammer

> Թուրքիան ավել ժամանակ էր ունենալու իր խաղը խաղալու, խաղի էությունը հետևյալում էր՝ հայերն ու թուրքերը հիմա բանակցում են, ու օրինակ ԱՄՆ սենատը, եթե քննարկի ցեղասպանության հարցը վնասելու է էտ գործնթացին: Հիմա Հայաստանը սառեցրեց գործնթացը ու սպասում ա արձագանքներին ու Թուրքիայի գործողություններին, մի 2 ամիս կսպասի եթե ոչ մի բան չփոխվեց հետ կկանչի ստորագրությունը, ու ոչ մեկ չի կարողանա Հայաստանին մեղադրել դրա համար:


ԷՏ դեպքում Եր ջան 24 -ին ուրեմն պիտի Օբաման ասի ցեղասպանություն բառը...Չէ? Քանի որ սառեց էլ վանսելու բան չկա...

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող դուք կողմնակից եք որ շարունակվեր Թուրքիայի հետ բանակցությունները?


Եր ջան, արի մի հատ հասկանանք օրինակ իմ ու քո տեսակետների տարբերությունը: 

Կարծում եմ, որ,
1. Երկուսս էլ Թուրքայի հետ հարաբերություններ լավացնելուն կողմ ենք
2. Երկուսս էլ առկա արձանագրություններում ու գործընթացնում էինք տեսնում էինք այնպիսի կետեր, ըստ որոնց այդ նորմալացումը մեզ համար ընդունելի չէր
3. Երկուսս էլ համամամիտ ենք, որ ճիշտ է եղել արձանագրությունները կասեցնելը

Հիմա մեր տեսակետների տարբերությունը: Ես գտնում եմ, որ այս ողջ պրոցեսից հետո պետք է Սերժին մի քանի չափալախ տալ էս ողջ ընթացքում մեզ խաբելու ու էսպիսի վտանգավոր վիճակ ստեղծելու, ժամանակ մսխելու համար, հեչ որ չէ նրա համար, որ վաղն էլ նույնը չանի ուրիշ հարցերում, իսկ քո գրառումներից տպավորություն է, որ դու գլուխը շոյում ես:

----------

Ձայնալար (23.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թուրքիան ավել ժամանակ էր ունենալու իր խաղը խաղալու, խաղի էությունը հետևյալում էր՝ հայերն ու թուրքերը հիմա բանակցում են, ու օրինակ ԱՄՆ սենատը, եթե քննարկի ցեղասպանության հարցը վնասելու է էտ գործնթացին: Հիմա Հայաստանը սառեցրեց գործնթացը ու սպասում ա արձագանքներին ու Թուրքիայի գործողություններին, մի 2 ամիս կսպասի եթե ոչ մի բան չփոխվեց հետ կկանչի ստորագրությունը, ու ոչ մեկ չի կարողանա Հայաստանին մեղադրել դրա համար:


Եր, միչև 1 տարի առաջ չենք բանակցել ու ԱՄՆ-ի սենատն էի լչի քննարկել… հետո՞… ստեղ ընդամենը մի գործընթաց կա Եր ջան… Ղարաբաղի գործընթացը…

----------


## Chuk

> Սերժ Սարգսյանին մեկ ու կես տարի՞ էր պետք` հասկանալու, որ ստորագրված հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններում Թուրքիան միայն նախապայմաններ է տեսնում. «Ա1+»-ի հարցի նման ձեւակերպման հետ ՀՀԿ խոսնակ Էդուարդ Շարմազանովն այսօր չհամաձայնվեց:
> 
> Նրա կարծիքով Թուրքիան այլ փաստաթուղթ է ստորագրել, սակայն այլ բանի մասին էր խոսում. «Թուրքիան ինչ ասում էր, որեւէ կապ չուներ ստորագրված արձանագրությունների հետ: *Բաժակը լցվեց, երբ Վաշինգտոնում նախագահների հանդիպումից հետո Էրդողանն ասաց, որ մինչեւ ԼՂ հարցը չլուծվի, մենք սահմանը չենք բացի: Սերժ Սարգսյանը կասեցրեց հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների վավերացումը, քանի որ հասկացավ, որ Թուրքիան այսօր պատրաստ չէ վավերացնել արձանագրությունները*»:
> 
> Երեք մի շարք քաղաքական ուժեր հայտարարեցին, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի քայլը կիսատ է, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի համակարգողը հայտարարեց, որ «Էշ նստելը մի այիբ է, իսկ իջնելը` երկու»: Շարմազանովն առաջինը անդրադարձավ ՀԱԿ-ի կարծիքին եւ եզրափակվեց. «Դա շատ հին ասացվածք է»: Խոսելով կիսատ քայլ գնահատականի մասին` Շարմազանովը նշեց. «Մենք գտնում ենք, որ մեր դիրքորոշումը ամբողջական է եւ արդարացի եւ բխում է պետության շահերից»:
> 
> Շարմազանովն ընդգծեց, որ հայկական կողմը դուրս չի գալիս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների բարելավման գործընթացից. «Մենք կողմնակից ենք, որ գործընթացը շարունակվի, եթե թուրքական կողմը կարողանա գործնական քայլեր անի»: Նա կարծում է, որ ապրիլի 24-ից առաջ Սերժ Սարգսյանի ուղերձը ցույց տվեց, որ ՀՀ-ն դեմ է ամեն գնով Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը. «Ավելին, ՀՀ պետք է շարունակի եւ ավելացնի իր ջանքերը Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման ուղղությամբ»:
> 
> Պատասխանելով «Ա1+»-ի հարցին` Շարմազանովը հերքեց այն լուրերը, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները որոշեց կասեցնել Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւի հետ հանդիպելուց հետո: «Ձեր կարծիքը արդարացված չէ, *քանի որ Վաշինգտոն գնալուց առաջ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ասաց, որ մեր որոշումը կայացված է եւ հարմար պահի այն կհրապարակենք*: Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ՀՀ-ն այսօր այնպիսի վիճակում է, որ որեւէ մեկի ազդեցության կամ ճնշումների ներքո որոշումներ կայացնի»,-ասացա նա:
> ...


Ա1+

Բացում ա  :Jpit: 
Ընդգծածս հատվածները իրար կտրուկ հակասում են, իսկ չընդգծածս հատվածները այնքան նման են այս թեմայում գրառում անողներից ոմանց գրածներին, որ կարիք չկա լրացուցիչ արձագանքելու  :Blush:

----------

Rammer (23.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Անձամբ ես կբանակցեմ, թուրքիայի հետ էլ ադրբեջանի հետ էլ…եթե մանդատ ունենամ… ինչից պտի վախենամ…

----------


## Երվանդ

> ԷՏ դեպքում Եր ջան 24 -ին ուրեմն պիտի Օբաման ասի ցեղասպանություն բառը...Չէ? Քանի որ սառեց էլ վանսելու բան չկա...


Ինչ եք է կպել էտ ցեղասպանություն բառից չեմ հասկանում, Օբաման կասի թե չէ էտ էտքան կարևոր չի, ինչքան կարևոր ա օրինակ Սենատի լիագումար նիստում էտ հարցը քննարկելը, և երկրորդը մինչև հայ-թուրքական Արձանագրությունների ստորգրումը ոչ մի նախագահ չի ասել ցեղասպանություն բառը, նկատի ունեմ 1990-ից ու հետ, դրանից առաջ կարծեմ Ռեյգանը մի անգամ ասել ա, նենց որ Արձանագրությունները չէին հիմանական խանգարող հանգամանքը էտ հարցում, չնայած որոշ խանգարող դեր Թուրքիայի պնդումների շնորհիվ(մի խառնվեք թողեք մեր հարցերը մենք լուծենք) ունեին ինչ խոսք, եթե Արձանագրությունները էտքան մեծ նշանակություն ունենային Սենատի արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովը չէր ընդունի համապատասխան բանաձև, նենց որ Ռամ ջան իմ ասածից հեչ չի հետևում որ Օբաման կասի ցեղասպանություն բառը, ընդհամենը հետևում է որ ասելու հավանականությունը մի փոքր մեծանալու է :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

> Եր, միչև 1 տարի առաջ չենք բանակցել ու ԱՄՆ-ի սենատն էի լչի քննարկել… հետո՞… ստեղ ընդամենը մի գործընթաց կա Եր ջան… Ղարաբաղի գործընթացը…


Հոպ դու տեսնում ես ԱՄՆ-ի որևէ քաղաքական շահագրգռվածություն որ փչացնի իր հարաբերությունները Թուրքիայի հետ հանուն այս արձանագրությունների վավերացման կամ սահմանի բացման?

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Այ ուրիշ հարց եթե ստորագրություն հետ կանչվեր:


Ու մեկ էլ Սերժը պատերազմ հայտարարեր Թուրքիային պահանջելով պապական հողերը, չէ՞։  :Smile:  Ժողովուրդ, էդ արձանագրությունները սահման բացելու ու հարաբերություններ սկսելու մասին էին, չէ՞։ Թուրքիան հայտարարեց, որ առանց փոքր ախպոր գործերը առաջ տանելու էս հարցը չի լուծվի չէ՞։ Հայաստանն էլ էրեկ քաղաքավարի ասեց, որ կներեք, ես հետո կգամ, չէ՞։ Ի՞նչ ենք հավայի բազար անում, փաստացի երկու կողմերն էլ սառացրել են սաղ։ Հիմա Ղարաբաղի հարցով էլի մի երկու տարի կձգենք, ու յա էշը կսատկի յա էշատերը։ Կամ էլ խոսքի Ադրբեջանին Ռուսաստանը կուտ կտա, ու Ադրբեջանը էշ էշ կհարձակվի, հետո ռուսները զենք կտան հայերին, ու կասպից ծովի արևմտյան ափերի անունը կդնենք յուժնոկավկասկիե բերեգա վելիկօյ ռոսիի, խոսքի օրինակ։ Կամ հակառակը… Հայաստանի միակ խնդիրը հիմա ներսից ուժեղանալն է, տնտեսապես, բարոյապես, ռազմապես... Ուչիշ խնդիր Հայաստանը չունի, Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ չի կարող լուծել, նախաձեռնողականությունը Հայաստանի օգտին չի։ ՀԱԿ–ն էլ թող քիչ տուֆտի միջազգային ջղայն ձաձաների մասին ու զբաղվի ներքին խնդիրներով ու մուտիտներ չանի։ Մեր դրությունը նախանձելի չի, բայց ինչքան շատ թփրտանք, էդքան խորն ենք թաղվելու ճահճում, դրա համար պետք է էներգիա կուտակել նեղ օրվա համար։
Հայաստանի ներքին խնդիրներն են՝
1. Օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիայի դեֆիցիտ, ուսուցողական, զարգացնող ինֆորմացիայի փոխարեն բթացնող ու ապակողմնորոշող ինֆորմացիա։
2. Բիզնես–իշխանություն անբաժանելիության պրոբլեմ։
3. Տնտեսության անպաշտպանվածություն, ֆինանսական կառավարման քրեականացված մեխանիզմներ։
4. Եվ այլն :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս էլ գրեմ գնամ քնեմ… ես կարծում եմ որ մեր կողմից թուրքերի հետ պտի բանակցի իմ ամենասիրած քաղաքական գործիչը… կամպյուտռշչիկ ա

----------

Rammer (23.04.2010), Երվանդ (23.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ինչ եք է կպել էտ ցեղասպանություն բառից չեմ հասկանում, Օբաման կասի թե չէ էտ էտքան կարևոր չի, ինչքան կարևոր ա օրինակ Սենատի լիագումար նիստում էտ հարցը քննարկելը, և երկրորդը մինչև հայ-թուրքական Արձանագրությունների ստորգրումը ոչ մի նախագահ չի ասել ցեղասպանություն բառը, նկատի ունեմ 1990-ից ու հետ, դրանից առաջ կարծեմ Ռեյգանը մի անգամ ասել ա, նենց որ Արձանագրությունները չէին հիմանական խանգարող հանգամանքը էտ հարցում, չնայած որոշ խանգարող դեր Թուրքիայի պնդումների շնորհիվ(մի խառնվեք թողեք մեր հարցերը մենք լուծենք) ունեին ինչ խոսք, եթե Արձանագրությունները էտքան մեծ նշանակություն ունենային Սենատի արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովը չէր ընդունի համապատասխան բանաձև, նենց որ Ռամ ջան իմ ասածից հեչ չի հետևում որ Օբաման կասի ցեղասպանություն բառը, ընդհամենը հետևում է որ ասելու հավանականությունը մի փոքր մեծանալու է


Եր ես Օբամայի ասելը որպես օրինակ բերեցի ԱՄՆ-ի կոմիղ ցեղասպանության ճանաչման սկիզբ և նախագահի կողմից ճանաչումը գործընթացի մի կարևոր մասն ա: Հետո ապեր եթե դա այդքան կարևոր չլիներ Էրդողանը չէր ասի ես երաշխիքներ ունեմ որ չի ասի:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր ջան, արի մի հատ հասկանանք օրինակ իմ ու քո տեսակետների տարբերությունը: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ,
> 1. Երկուսս էլ Թուրքայի հետ հարաբերություններ լավացնելուն կողմ ենք
> 2. Երկուսս էլ առկա արձանագրություններում ու գործընթացնում էինք տեսնում էինք այնպիսի կետեր, ըստ որոնց այդ նորմալացումը մեզ համար ընդունելի չէր
> 3. Երկուսս էլ համամամիտ ենք, որ ճիշտ է եղել արձանագրությունները կասեցնելը
> 
> Հիմա մեր տեսակետների տարբերությունը: Ես գտնում եմ, որ այս ողջ պրոցեսից հետո պետք է Սերժին մի քանի չափալախ տալ էս ողջ ընթացքում մեզ խաբելու ու էսպիսի վտանգավոր վիճակ ստեղծելու, ժամանակ մսխելու համար, հեչ որ չէ նրա համար, որ վաղն էլ նույնը չանի ուրիշ հարցերում, իսկ քո գրառումներից տպավորություն է, որ դու գլուխը շոյում ես:


2-րդ կետի մասին վերապահում, իմ համար ոչ թե ձևակերպումները ընդունելի չէին, այլ վախ կար որ Սերժի ռեժիմը չի կարողանա դիմակայել Թուրքիային էտ հարցերը իրա շահավետ տարբերակով անցկացնելու համար, քիչ մը տարբեր ա, ես կողմ եմ եղել թեկուզ էտ ռիսկի գնով վավերացմանը, քանի որ ինչ ռեժիմ էլ լիներ ինչ որ վտանգ այնուամենայնիվ կլիներ, հնարավոր չի որ Թուրքիան ամեն ինչ մեր սրտով աներ ու իր շահերը հաշվի չառներ, ապագայում էլ կա էտ վտանը, վաղ թե ուշ պետք ա կարգավորվի հարաբերությունները, Մեֆի հետ համաձայն եմ որ Ղարաբաղի պատճառով Թուրքիան չգնաց արձանգրությունների վավերացմանը, մենակ մի տարբերությամբ որ Արձանագրություններում որևէ կետ չկա Ղարաբաղի մասին ու ոչ մեկ չէր կարող համոզված պնդել որ Թուրքիան էտ հարցում զիջման չի գնալու, չնայած որ կարելի էր ենթադրել, բայց համոզված պնդել ոչ, ես կողմ եմ եղել Արձանագրությունների վավերացմանը ու կողմ եմ էս փուլում սառեցմանը ոչ թե ստորագրության հետ կանչմանը, ու որ իմ դիրքորոշումը էս հարցում համնկնում ա Էդուարդ Շարմազանովի կամ ՀՀԿ-ի կամ Սերժի կամ սատանայի դիրքորոշմանը էտ ինձ ընդանրապես չի հուզում, իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> 2-րդ կետի մասին վերապահում, իմ համար ոչ թե ձևակերպումները ընդունելի չէին, այլ վախ կար...


Եր ջան, իմ երկրորդ կետի հետ կապված դու իրականում, իմ կարծիքով, վերապահում չունես, որովհետև ես գրել եմ.
«2. Երկուսս էլ առկա արձանագրություններում ու *գործընթացնում* էինք տեսնում էինք այնպիսի կետեր, ըստ որոնց այդ նորմալացումը մեզ համար ընդունելի չէր»
Այլ կերպ ասած ես նկատի ունեի պրոցեսը, ոչ թե արձանագրությունների բուն տեքստը:

----------


## Rammer

> էս էլ գրեմ գնամ քնեմ… ես կարծում եմ որ մեր կողմից թուրքերի հետ պտի բանակցի իմ ամենասիրած քաղաքական գործիչը… կամպյուտռշչիկ ա


Ձաձ կամպյուտռշիկ չի գյամբուդռշիկ ա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր ջան, իմ երկրորդ կետի հետ կապված դու իրականում, իմ կարծիքով, վերապահում չունես, որովհետև ես գրել եմ.
> «2. Երկուսս էլ առկա արձանագրություններում ու *գործընթացնում* էինք տեսնում էինք այնպիսի կետեր, ըստ որոնց այդ նորմալացումը մեզ համար ընդունելի չէր»
> Այլ կերպ ասած ես նկատի ունեի պրոցեսը, ոչ թե արձանագրությունների բուն տեքստը:


Արտ դու կո՞ղմ էիր Արձանագրությունների վավերացմանը:

----------


## Chuk

Ակումբն ըստ վերնագրերի ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ սկզբունքի թեման բացելիս ստորին մասում գտնում ու ցույց է տալիս համանման թեմաները, կարծում եմ, որ խիստ խորհրդանշական է, որ այս թեմայի համար առաջինը ցույց է տալիս «Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ» թեման... ավելի ճիշտ չգիտեմ, խորհդրանշակա՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ, բայց խիստ բնորոշիչ ա  :Blush:

----------

Rammer (23.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ դու կո՞ղմ էիր Արձանագրությունների վավերացմանը:


Հա, եթե ստեղծվելիք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովը չէր զբաղվելու ցեղասպանության հարցի քննությամբ ու եթե ԼՂ-ի հարցը նախապայման չէր լինելու: Ստացված սցենարում խիստ դեմ էի:

----------


## Rammer

> Ակումբն ըստ վերնագրերի ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ սկզբունքի թեման բացելիս ստորին մասում գտնում ու ցույց է տալիս համանման թեմաները, կարծում եմ, որ խիստ խորհրդանշական է, որ այս թեմայի համար առաջինը ցույց է տալիս «Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ» թեման... ավելի ճիշտ չգիտեմ, խորհդրանշակա՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ, բայց խիստ բնորոշիչ ա


Որովհետև սաղ քֆուր ա մեջը  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հա, եթե ստեղծվելիք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովը չէր զբաղվելու ցեղասպանության հարցի քննությամբ ու եթե ԼՂ-ի հարցը նախապայման չէր լինելու: Ստացված սցենարում խիստ դեմ էի:


Չէ մինչ ստորագրումը վախ կար որ Թուրքիան էտ հարցում կարողա հաղթի, ոչ ես ոչ դու ոչ էլ ոչ մեկ հաստատ չէինք իմանում ոնց կլինի, բայց ես էտ վախերի առկայության պայմաններում նույիսկ կողմ եմ եղել վավերացմանը, քանի որ հետագայում եթե Սերժը կրվեր ու մեզ դուր չեկած էտ հարցում զիջումների գնար, ժողովուրդը դա հաստատ չէր հանդուրժելու, եթե դու էլ ես կողմ եղել ստորագրմանը թեկուզ էտ 2 բայցով, ուրեմն մեր դիրքորոշումները նույն են, քո ասած տարբերությամբ որ դու Սերժին ուզում ես չռփած լինել որ մի տարի օդ ա բաց թողել, իսկ ես մտածում եմ որ ոչ մեկ այդ թվում նաև Սերժը չէր կարա համոզված լիներ որ Թուրքիան օրինակ Ղարաբաղի հարցում իր էշն ա քշելու մինչև վերջ, ու ինքը սառեցնելու ա արձանագրությունները, բացի էտ ես կարծում եմ որ եթե օգուտ նույնիսկ չեղավ էլ համենայ դեպս վնաս նույնպես չեմ տեսնում, նենց որ ես էս սարեցումից հետո էլ էս ամբողջ գործնթացին կողմ եմ, դու դեմ, կարծում եմ քաղաքականությունը էն էլ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը նենց բան ա որ երբեք համոզված չես կարող լինել ինչ ա լինելու վերջում, ուղղակի դու նպատակ ես դնում ինչ որ բանի հասնելու ու պայքարում հասնելու համար, բայց դե կարա չստացվի , ու չստացվելու դեպքում եթե անկորուստ կարողանում ես դուրս գալ էտ գործնթացից էտ ողջունելի ա անկախ անձերից:

----------


## Chuk

Եր ջան, ուրեմն արձանագրեմ մեր տեսակետների ևս մեկ տարբերություն. ես վստահ եմ, որ Սերժը առաջին օրվանից ինձից ու քեզնից ու մյուսներից լավ իմացել ա ԼՂ նախապայմանի ու էդ էշը մինչև վերջ քշվելու մասին, բայց քանի որ ներքին խնդիրներ ուներ լուծելու, գնացել ա էս ամբողջ պրոցեսին: Ներքին խնդիրները ինքը փայլուն ա լուծել, վկա էս թեման: Իսկ ներքին խնդիրների լուծման «փայլուն» հատվածը եղել ա երեկվա ուղերձ-կուտը:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր ջան, ուրեմն արձանագրեմ մեր տեսակետների ևս մեկ տարբերություն. ես վստահ եմ, որ Սերժը առաջին օրվանից ինձից ու քեզնից ու մյուսներից լավ իմացել ա ԼՂ նախապայմանի ու էդ էշը մինչև վերջ քշվելու մասին, բայց քանի որ ներքին խնդիրներ ուներ լուծելու, գնացել ա էս ամբողջ պրոցեսին: Ներքին խնդիրները ինքը փայլուն ա լուծել, վկա էս թեման: Իսկ ներքին խնդիրների լուծման «փայլուն» հատվածը եղել ա երեկվա ուղերձ-կուտը:


Էտ դեպքում նույնպես փառք Սերժին, փառք , փառք :Jpit: , իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը էտ ամենը քաջ գիտակցելով սատարում էր Սերժին որ հանկարծ դուրսը շատ չճնշեն չէ :Jpit: , դուրս ա գալիս փառք Սերժիկին , Փառք ՀԱԿ-ին, ու չփառք մեզ :Cray:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյան. «Սերժ Սարգսյանի հայտարարությունը ներքին շուկայի համար էր»
> 
> Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյան
> 23.04.2010
> Գեւորգ Ստամբոլցյան
> Հայաստանի նախագահի նախկին գլխավոր խորհրդական, արտաքին գործերի նախարարի նախկին առաջին տեղակալ Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանի կարծիքով` Սերժ Սարգսյանի հինգշաբթի օրվա հայտարարությունը առավելապես ներքին սպառման համար նախատեսված քայլ էր:
> 
> «Գործնականում Հայաստանը արդեն իսկ արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացը Ազգային ժողովում կասեցրել էր: Նորություն չկա` Հայաստանը դուրս չի գալիս այս գործընթացից, նախագահը իր ստորագրությունը պահում է, ասում է, որ խորհրդակցություները պետք է շարունակվեն. այս հայտարարությամբ պարզապես առկա քաղաքականությունը պաշտոնականացվում է: Բացի այդ, այս հայտարարությունը ներքին շուկայի համար էր», - «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին տված բացառիկ հարցազրույցում նշեց Լիպարիտյանը:
> 
> ...


Ըսենց հանճարեղ մարդը լայաղ ա արե, կարծիք ա հայտնե, բա մի երկու բառով չասենք փառք,փառք՞ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Հա խելոք ջան, քո հայտնությունից առաջ հայ-թուրքական սահմանով   մարդատար գնացքները շվշվալով գնում էին, գնում էին, գնում էին- հետ գալ չկար: :  :LOL: 
Հա, բիրդան աղա դառած, անփառունակ  ագենտ ջան, մենակ քո համար ՑՌՈՒ-ի  հրամանով բացելու դեպքերը հաշիվ չեն: Բայց խի ես դա նշում՞: -Որ տենանք թե ինչ վաժնին ես եղե՞  :LOL: , 
Հա ախպեր,  լավ քյալլագյոզ վախտեր էին, ես էլ իմ հիշում, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ, երանի չեմ տալիս:  :LOL: 
Իսկ վաաբշե էս տղու անունը ամեն անգամ տալուց մի քիչ լրջանալ է պետք: Ինքը շաաաաաատ խելոք ա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հայտարարություն
> 22.04.2010
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների վավերացման կասեցման մասին Սերժ Սարգսյանի որոշումը ոչ այլ ինչ է, 1-*քան այսպես կոչված «նախաձեռնողական» քաղաքականության սնանկության խոստովանումն ու արձանագրումը:*
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը սույն թվի փետրվարի 2-ի հայտարարության մեջ արդեն անդրադարձել է Ցյուրիխյան ուրացման գործարքին: Կոնգրեսը կողմ է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը, սակայն մեզ համար անընդունելի է Թուրքիայի պահանջով արձանագրություններում նախատեսված և 2- *Հայոց Ցեղասպանության իրողությունը հարցականի տակ դնող պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը:* Հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը ոչ միայն վիրավորանք է Ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակի նկատմամբ, այլ նաև գործնականում, հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցմանը նպաստելու փոխարեն, դառնալու է մեր ժողովուրդների հարաբերությունները թունավորող գործիք:
> 
> 3- *Թե՛ բարոյական, թե՛ քաղաքական տեսակետից անընդունելի այս գործարքի* ստորագրումը Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարչախմբի կողմից  4-*ծառայեց միայն մեկ նպատակի` կեղծված նախագահական ընտրություններով և մարտի 1-ի սպանդով իշխանությունը բռնազավթած ռեժիմի համար միջազգային հանրության կողմից լեգիտիմացմանը և աջակցության ապահովմանը:*  5- *Մինչդեռ, իրականացան Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի բոլոր նախազգուշացումները*  Հայաստանի համար այդ գործընթացի վտանգավորության մասին: 6- *Հակառակ հռչակված նպատակներին, հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցման գործընթացը վերածվեց հայ-թուրքական առճակատման գործընթացի:*  7- *Օգտվելով ռեժիմի անձեռնհասությունից, Թուրքիան հետևողականորեն շարունակեց կապել արձանագրությունների վավերացումը և սահմանների բացումը Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի կարգավորման հետ:*  8- *Արդյունքում, ոչ միայն չթուլացան միջազգային ճնշումները Ղարաբաղի հարցում, այլ ընդհակառակը`այն աստիճանի ահագնացան,* որ 9- *դրանց ներքո Հայաստանն առաջին անգամ իր նորանկախ պատմության մեջ համաձայնեց Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության շրջանակում սահմանափակել Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը* (ԵԱՀԿ-ի Աթենքյան հայտարարություն): Կապելով հայ-թուրքական և ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացները, 10 *Թուրքիային հաջողվեց* նաև առանցքային և Հայաստանի համար վտանգավոր դերակատարություն ստանձնել Ղարաբաղի շուրջ ընթացող միջազգային բանակցություններում, վտանգվեց այդ  բանակցությունների օպտիմալ` Մինսկի խմբի ձևաչափը:
> 
> ...


Սեռժը նաև դրսի համար էր ասել, իսկ սա միայն ներսի համար է: Կայքում սաղս  քաղաքական  հակեր ենք, արեք տիխարյա էս էլ "դիահերձենք"՞  :LOL: 
Ես սիրում եմ մանրից- չայով, կետ առ կետ:
1-Մեղադրանքը ճիշտ է, ձևակերպումն էլ լավն  է: Փառք,փառք:  :LOL: 
2-Մեղադրանքը ճիշտ է, բայց հեղինակը սխալ է նշված: 
3-Նախանձի էլեմենտ է երևում: 
4-99 տոկոս ճիշտ է: Փառք,Փառք:  :LOL: 
5- Չէ, հա՞  :LOL: 
6- Խի մինչև էդ հարաբերությունները լաֆա էին՞  
7-Անձեռնհասությունը կարևոր հանգամանք  է, բայց հիմնականը չէ: Կարևորը թուրքիայի նախահարձակ դիրքորոշումն է ռեգիոնի ցանկացած գեոքաղաքական հարցում: Էնպես որ մաքսիմում 50/50 
8-Չէ, տղերք, ոնց կային, նույն վեկտորով էլ գնում են: 
9- Չեղավ, տղերք, չեղավ:
10-Փաստ չի, որ հաջողվել է: 
11 -Դաժե վպերեդ տալով չեզոքացրեց:  :LOL: 
12-Միաժամանակ համ մեխին , համ էլ նալին խփելը վաբշե ընդունված է կոչել դիվանագիտություն: 
13 Էդ ում գործընկերն էր հայաստանը, որ էսօր չի՞ 
14- Նստենք թախտին սպասենք բախտին: Փառք, փառք: :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (24.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարդացի հոպար ջան...
> Իսկ դու կարդացել ես Լևոնի բացատարական ելույթը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և արձանագրությունների մասին: Այդ ելությում երկիմաստություն չկա...
> Եվ ըստ այդըմ մենք դրական ենք վերաբերվում նրան որ Հայաստանը ուզում է իր հարաբերությունը կարգավորել իր հարևանի հետ, բայց ոչ այս արձանագրություններով:


Ռամ ջան, ամբողջ խնիդրը նրանում ա, որ հարևանների հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ուզում են ալամ աշխարհում բոլորը, բացի երևի դաշնակներից: Հարցը նրանում է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մինչև հիմա, եթե նույնիսկ քննադատել է արձանագրությունների որևէ դրույթ, սկզբունքորեն արձանագրությունների այլընտրանք չի առաջարկել: Ասենք հիմա Սերժը չի նախագահ Լևոնն ա, դու պատկերացնում ունե՞ս, թե կոնկրետ ինչ քայլերով ա Լևոն կարգավորելու հարաբերությունները հարևանների հետ:ՀԱԿ ու կոնկրետ Լևոնի դիքորոշումը արտաքին Սերժի քաղաքականության նկատմամբ, շատ նման ա դածնակների դիրքորոշմանը ներքին քաղաքականության նկատմամբ: Նրանք էլ են ընտրություննեը քննադատում, ու շատ խիստ, բայց ոչ մի տարբերակ չեն առաջարկում: Հիմա արի սենց մի քանի կետով նայենք, թե մենք ընդդիմադիր ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրներս ինչ ենք ուզում ու ինչ ակնկալիքներ ունենք.

1. ՀԱԿ-ը չունի հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորան արձանագրությունների ստորագրման տարբերակի այլընտրանք: Քննադատել է մի քանի դրույթներ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ արձանագրությունների ստորգրման դեմ ոչ մի բան չի ասել:
2. ՀԱԿ-ը ունի կարգավորման սեփական հստակ մեխանիզմը, բայց բոլորիցս գաղտնի է պահում: 
3. ՀԱԿ-ը ունի սեփական մեխանիզմը ու գաղտնի չի պահում, ու դա արտակարգ մեխանիզմ է, բայց իշխանության է Սերժը ու իրականացնում է իր ախմախ մեխանիզմը: Մեզ ի՞նչ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը տենց մեխանիզմ ունի: 
4. Վերը նշված բոլորը վերաբերվում է նաև Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությանը:

Բռատ, համարյա նույն բանը անում ա դաշնակցությունը, բայց ներքին հարցերի հետ կապված: Հիմա սարեր ձորեր կընկենքն ու կսկսենք դետալներ ու նրբություններ փնտրել այս ամենի մեջ, բայց հարցերը ավելի քան պարզ են.

1. ՀԱԿ ու Սերժի արտաքին քաղաքականության դրույթների մեջ սկզբունքային տարբերություններ չկան:
2. Եթե նույնիսկ կան, ապա դրանք կյանքի կոչելու հնարավորություն չկա, քանի որ ՀԱԿ գործունեությունը սահմանափակվում է քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորմամբ ու հայ-թուրքական ու ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության վերաբերյալ հայտարարություններ տարածելով:
3. Եթե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների ու ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորումը ազգի համար ճակատագրական նշանակություն ունեն, ինչի՞ ենք մենք սպասում մինչև Սերժը ճակատագրական սխալներ թույլ կտա ու մեզ ազգովի կտանի կործանման:

----------

Բիձա (24.04.2010), Վիշապ (24.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Զատո  Տրիբուն ջանը հեսա կգրի որ ՀԱԿ-ը ողջունեց սառեցման գործընթացը:


Կոնգրեսը արդեն ինքն էլ չի ջոգում թե իրա ուզածն ինչ ա: Բան չասող հայտարարություն ա, Ռամ ջան: <Արձանագրվեց ձախողումը>: Կոնգրեսը էս Չողջունող հայտարարությամբ, փաստորեն հիմա կրկնակի ողջունում ա արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը:

----------


## Chuk

Փառք Վիշապին, փառք
Փառք Տրիբունին, փառք
Փառք Բիձուն, փառք

տղերք, սխալ բան չմտածեք, խմուկ եմ, ձեզ փառքում եմ, որտև գիտեմ, որ առանց ձեր նմանների մեր երկիրը չի զարգանալու, նենց որ փառք, փառք, փառք,, փառք, փառք, փառք, փառք...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սեռժը նաև դրսի համար էր ասել, իսկ սա միայն ներսի համար է: Կայքում սաղս  քաղաքական  հակեր ենք, արեք տիխարյա էս էլ "դիահերձենք"՞ 
> Ես սիրում եմ մանրից- չայով, կետ առ կետ:
> 1-Մեղադրանքը ճիշտ է, ձևակերպումն էլ լավն  է: Փառք,փառք: 
> 2-Մեղադրանքը ճիշտ է, բայց հեղինակը սխալ է նշված: 
> 3-Նախանձի էլեմենտ է երևում: 
> 4-99 տոկոս ճիշտ է: Փառք,Փառք: 
> 5- Չէ, հա՞ 
> 6- Խի մինչև էդ հարաբերությունները լաֆա էին՞  
> 7-Անձեռնհասությունը կարևոր հանգամանք  է, բայց հիմնականը չէ: Կարևորը թուրքիայի նախահարձակ դիրքորոշումն է ռեգիոնի ցանկացած գեոքաղաքական հարցում: Էնպես որ մաքսիմում 50/50 
> ...


Բիձա ջան, հո արիացի չե՞ս դարձել :LOL:  Հլը էս տեսանյությը նայի :Jpit: 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post1969353




> Արդյունքում, ոչ միայն չթուլացան միջազգային ճնշումները Ղարաբաղի հարցում, այլ ընդհակառակը`այն աստիճանի ահագնացան, որ 9- դրանց ներքո Հայաստանն առաջին անգամ իր նորանկախ պատմության մեջ համաձայնեց Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության շրջանակում սահմանափակել Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը (ԵԱՀԿ-ի Աթենքյան հայտարարություն):


Անկեղծ ասած՝ այս հատվածը ապատեղեկատվություն է ::}: 
http://www.yerkir.am/newspaper/index...tion=1&id=3723

----------


## Բիձա

> Փառք Վիշապին, փառք
> Փառք Տրիբունին, փառք
> Փառք Բիձուն, փառք
> 
> տղերք, սխալ բան չմտածեք, խմուկ եմ, ձեզ փառքում եմ, որտև գիտեմ, որ առանց ձեր նմանների մեր երկիրը չի զարգանալու, նենց որ փառք, փառք, փառք,, փառք, փառք, փառք, փառք...


Փառք խմուկ Չուկին,
Փառք, փառք:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, *հո արիացի չե՞ս դարձել:*D Հլը էս տեսանյությը նայի
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Անկեղծ ասած՝ այս հատվածը ապատեղեկատվություն է
> http://www.yerkir.am/newspaper/index...tion=1&id=3723


 Խի նոր՞,   :LOL: 
Խի մենակ ես՞   :LOL: 

Ապատեղեկատվությունն  իմ հետ ինչ կապ ունի՞  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խի նոր՞,  
> Խի մենակ ես՞


Լավ չի :LOL:  Փառք արի ասպետներին:parq



> Ապատեղեկատվությունն  իմ հետ ինչ կապ ունի՞


Այ մարդ, քո հետ կապ չունի. ՀԱԿ հայտարարության հատված ա :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ՀԱԿ հայտարարության հատված ա


Քանի գնում ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ քաղաքականության մեջ առանց դիշովի տրյուկերի չեն դիմանում ու դեռ մարդիկ ասում են, որ քաղաքականությունը անբարոյականություն չի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռամ ջան, ամբողջ խնիդրը նրանում ա, որ հարևանների հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ուզում են ալամ աշխարհում բոլորը, բացի երևի դաշնակներից: Հարցը նրանում է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մինչև հիմա, եթե նույնիսկ քննադատել է արձանագրությունների որևէ դրույթ, սկզբունքորեն արձանագրությունների այլընտրանք չի առաջարկել: Ասենք հիմա Սերժը չի նախագահ Լևոնն ա, դու պատկերացնում ունե՞ս, թե կոնկրետ ինչ քայլերով ա Լևոն կարգավորելու հարաբերությունները հարևանների հետ:ՀԱԿ ու կոնկրետ Լևոնի դիքորոշումը արտաքին Սերժի քաղաքականության նկատմամբ, շատ նման ա դածնակների դիրքորոշմանը ներքին քաղաքականության նկատմամբ: Նրանք էլ են ընտրություննեը քննադատում, ու շատ խիստ, բայց ոչ մի տարբերակ չեն առաջարկում: Հիմա արի սենց մի քանի կետով նայենք, թե մենք ընդդիմադիր ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրներս ինչ ենք ուզում ու ինչ ակնկալիքներ ունենք.
> 
> 1. ՀԱԿ-ը չունի հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորան արձանագրությունների ստորագրման տարբերակի այլընտրանք: Քննադատել է մի քանի դրույթներ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ արձանագրությունների ստորգրման դեմ ոչ մի բան չի ասել:
> 2. ՀԱԿ-ը ունի կարգավորման սեփական հստակ մեխանիզմը, բայց բոլորիցս գաղտնի է պահում: 
> 3. ՀԱԿ-ը ունի սեփական մեխանիզմը ու գաղտնի չի պահում, ու դա արտակարգ մեխանիզմ է, բայց իշխանության է Սերժը ու իրականացնում է իր ախմախ մեխանիզմը: Մեզ ի՞նչ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը տենց մեխանիզմ ունի: 
> 4. Վերը նշված բոլորը վերաբերվում է նաև Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությանը:
> 
> Բռատ, համարյա նույն բանը անում ա դաշնակցությունը, բայց ներքին հարցերի հետ կապված: Հիմա սարեր ձորեր կընկենքն ու կսկսենք դետալներ ու նրբություններ փնտրել այս ամենի մեջ, բայց հարցերը ավելի քան պարզ են.
> 
> ...


Տրիբուն ջան, բոլոր երկրներն էլ իրենց հարաբերությունները սկսում են պրոտոկոլներւց, ի՞նչ ալտերնատիվ ես ուզում ընգեր… ով էլ լինի պրոտոկոլ պտի ստորագրի… ու ՀԱԿ-ից կամ որևէ ուժից ի՞նչ ալտերնատիվ կարանք սպասել… ստեղ հարցը Սերժի կպցրած պոզ ու պոչն էր պրոտոկոլներին որ սենց դեբիլ վիճակի բերեց … եթե թուրքերին ասում ես նախապայման չկա, բա էլ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովս որն ա, հեն ա եղավ նախապայման էլի… 

բանակցություններն ու պրոտոկոլները վատը չեն լինում ապեր, բանակցողներն ու պրոտոկոլը ստորագրողներն են վատ լինում… ես համոզված եմ որ քաղաքական բագաժ ու մանդատ ունեցող ղեկավարը էս հարցերը շատ ավելի լավ կլուծեր, միգուցե մենք չունենայինք մեր ուզած ամեն-ամեն ինչը, բայց դե բանակցություններից ով ա մինչև վերջ բավարարված դուրս գալիս… դրա համար էլ բանակցություններ են…

----------


## ministr

> Քանի գնում ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ քաղաքականության մեջ առանց դիշովի տրյուկերի չեն դիմանում ու դեռ մարդիկ ասում են, որ քաղաքականությունը անբարոյականություն չի...


Քաղաքականությունը դառնում է անբարոյականություն այն պահից, երվ դրանով սկսում են զբաղվել անբարոյականները...

----------

Chuk (24.04.2010), Mephistopheles (24.04.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Քաղաքականությունը դառնում է անբարոյականություն այն պահից, երվ դրանով սկսում են զբաղվել անբարոյականները...


 Միջավայնա երևւ ստիպում: Փորձը ցույցա տալիս, որ միշտ տենցա լինում :Think:  Լավ, թեմայից չշեղվենք :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Անկարան կարծում է, որ Երևանի հետ «լուռ դիվանագիտության» կարիք կա, և որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացը չի արգելակվել: Այս մասին, CNNTurk-ի փոխանցմամբ, հայատարարել է Թուրքիայի նախագահ Աբդուլլահ Գյուլը` անդրադառնալով ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի` Արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացը կասեցնելու որոշմանը:
> 
> «Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման հարցում Թուրքիայի քաղաքականությունը շատ հստակ է: Թուրքիան ունի արտաքին քաղաքական ռազմավարություն և Կովկասին ուղղված արտաքին քաղաքական մեկ կողմնորոշում: Դա Կովկասում կայունության ապահովումն է: Ողջ Կովկասում այսօրվա ստատուս քվոն ոչ մեկի շահերից չի բխում: Հարկ է փոխել այդ ստատուս քվոն, անհրաժեշտ է, որ այնտեղ գերիշխեն խաղաղությունն ու համագործակցությունը: Այդ պատճառով, պետք է բոլորն ուշադիր լինեն ամեն հարցի նկատմամբ: Հավանաբար այս ընթացքում «լուռ դիվանագիտության» կարիք է զգացվում: Ըստ էության, դա էլ արվում է երկար ժամանակ»,- հայտարարել է Թուրքիայի նախագահը:


tert.am

----------

Rammer (24.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> *Սերժ Սարգսյանը փրկեց և՛ Արձանագրությունները, և՛ Թայիփ Էրդողանին. Մեհմեդ Ալի Բիրանդ
> *
> 14:31 • 24.04.10
> 
> 
> Թուրք հայտնի լրագրող և վերլուծաբան, CNNTurk-ի գլխավոր խմբագիր Մեհմեդ Ալի Բիրանդը, անդրադառնալով ՀՀ իշխող կոալիցիայի և ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի` Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև ստորագրված Արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացն առկախելու որոշմանը, գրում է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը նման կերպ փրկեց և՛ Արձանագրությունները, և՛ Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանին:
> 
> «Հայաստանը սառեցրեց Թուրքիայի հետ ստորագրված Արձանագրությունները: Եթե մենք խնդրին մոտենում ենք հենց այդ տեսանկյունից, առաջին հայացքից կարող է թվալ, թե դա բացասական զարգացում է: Սակայն դա այդպես չէ, այլ` բոլորովին հակառակը: Այդ կարևոր որոշմամբ կանխվեց Արձանագրությունների մոտալուտ վախճանը: Ես հակված եմ պաշտպանելու այդ երկրորդ տեսակետը, քանի որ Հայաստանը, Միացյալ Նահանգներն ու Եվրոպան այն համոզմունքին են, որ Արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից ի վեր Թուրքիան սահմանների բացման հարցը շաղկապեց ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի հետ»,- գրում է թուրք հայտնի վերլուծաբանը` ընդգծելով, որ Անկարայի այդ կեցվածքը մեծապես վնասում էր Սերժ Սարգսյանի քաղաքականությանը:
> 
> ...


tert.am

----------

Rammer (24.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Էս գործընթացը շատ լավ առիթ էր, ցույց տալու, հասկացնելու իրականությունն էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ասում էին բա գիտեք էսօրվա թուրքը հո էն ժամանակվա թուրքը չի...
Սահման բացելու, հարաբերություններ հաստատելու բոլոր բոչկեքը հիմա գլորվում են միայն Թուրքիայի ուղղությամբ: Մինչև այժմ մենք միայն խոսքով էինք ցույց տալիս, որ պատրաստ ենք հարաբերություններ հաստատել, նույն բանն էլ նրանք էին ասում: Հիմա բոլոր հարցերը փակվելա, թե ով ինչիա պատրաստ: Եթե սահմանը բացվեր, թուրք-ադրբեջանական հարաբերությունները լուրջ հարված կստանային, իսկ եթե չբացվեն, և գործընթացը կասեցվի, ապա Թուրքիայի հավակնությունները, դառնալու տարածաշրջանային "հարց լուծող" ուղղակի կգմփան, բացի դրանից էլ արդեն մեզ ոչ ոք չի կարողանա մեղադրել ապակառուցողական քաղաքականության մեջ: 
Սարգսյանը գնաց Քոչարյանի ու ԼՏՊ-ի միջին ճանապարհով, ու ոնց որ թե ավելի մեծ օգուտ ստացանք դրանից...

----------


## Chuk

Մինիստր, առաջին օրվանից մինչև վերջին օրը Թուրքիան հանդես է եկել նույն դիրքերից, ԼՂ-ն որպես նախապայման մեջտեղ խոթելով, ու էդ նախապայմանը հիմա էլ կա, ու հիմա ըստ ամենայնի գործընթացի այդ փուլում ենք. ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը  :Jpit:

----------

Rammer (24.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Բայց արձանագրությունների մեջ Ղարաբաղի անուն չկար չէ?  :Smile:  Ինչքան էլ որ դա ցանկացան, բան դուրս չեկավ: Այսինքն էստ էության հույս ունեին, "կուտ տալ" հետո արանքում Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ մտցնել, էն էլ չստացվեց.. Արդյունքում ստացվեծ, որ խոսքից հետ են կանգնում մի հատ սիրուն խաղաքարտ տալով մեր ձեռքը:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց արձանագրությունների մեջ Ղարաբաղի անուն չկար չէ?  Ինչքան էլ որ դա ցանկացան, բան դուրս չեկավ: Այսինքն էստ էության հույս ունեին, "կուտ տալ" հետո արանքում Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ մտցնել, էն էլ չստացվեց.. Արդյունքում ստացվեծ, որ խոսքից հետ են կանգնում մի հատ սիրուն խաղաքարտ տալով մեր ձեռքը:


Իհարկե չկային, բայց այդ պայմանը կար ու բոլորս գիտեինք, չէ՞:
Սերժն ըստ էության վերջին օրերին ընդամենը դերասանություն է անում, երբ ասում է, որ տեսել է որ այդ նախապայմանն են առաջ քաշում, հանել է: Անգամ ես գիտեի այդ նախապայմանի գոյությունը, Սերժը, բանակցություններ վարողը չգիտե՞ր:
Այդ մասին գիտեին ԱՄՆ-ն, Եվրոպան, ՌԴ-ն:
Բոլորն էլ գիտեին:
Ի՞նչ անենք, որ թղթի վրա գրված չէր: Մենակ էդ էր մնում պակաս, որ թղթի վրա գրեին: Էդ դեպքում ժողովրդին ո՞նց էին խաբելու:

Իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ է տեղի ունեցել: Ոչինչ: 
Ինչպես պրոցեսը սառեցված էր, նույն կերպ շարունակում է սառեցված լիներ, ընդամենը էդ սառեցման մասին (սառեցում, որի մասին էլ բոլորս գիտեինք) պաշտոնական գրություն է հայտնվել, պեչատով, ստորագրությամբ և այլն: Այդ թղթի կտորից բացի ոչինչ չի փոխվել:

Նաենք ռեակցիաները. Թուրքիան հանգիստ է վերաբերվում: Եվրոպան հանգիստ է վերաբերվում: ԱՄՆ-ն հանգիստ է վերաբերվում: ՌԴ-ն հանգիստ է վերաբերվում:
Պրոցես, որի համար այդքան ջանք ու եռանդ են թափել եթե հանկարծ ու փոզմիշ ա լինում, կարծում ես սենց հանգի՞ստ կլինեին: Իհարկե ոչ:
Ուրեմն իրականում ոչինչ էլ չի կասեցվել:
Ավելին, նախապայմանն ենք սկսել իրականացրել: Վստահ եմ, որ կարճ ժամանակ անց «կհայտնաբերեք», որ ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորումը խիստ ակտիվանում է: Իսկ դա հենց նախապայմանն է:

Գիտե՞ս: Ես հիմա վախենում եմ:
Վախենում եմ հասարակությունից:
Որտև մի տեսակ զգոնությունը կորցնելու պրոցես եմ տեսնում:
Կրկնում եմ, ոչ մի բան բացարձակապես չի փոխվել, ոչ մի լուրջ քայլ չի արվել, բայց բոլորը գոհ են ու հանգիստ, կարծում են, թե մենք դիրքեր ենք ուժեղացրել:
Ու եթե ես ճիշտ եմ, այս զգոնությունը կորցրած հասարակությունը լուրջ մարտահրավերների դեմն առնելու ռեսուրս չի ունենա:
Սերժը հաղթել է ժողովրդին, մի ակնթարթում լարվածությունը պարպել է, ամբողջովին: Սարսափելի շարունակություն կարող է լինել:

----------

Rammer (24.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> «Հայաստանն Արձանագրություններից իր ստորագրությունը չի վերցնում, այլ առկախում է այդ գործընթացը մինչև համապատասխան պայմանների ձևավորումը: Եվ եթե ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի հարցում գրանցվի առաջընթաց, հնարավոր է` գործընթացը շարունակվի այն կետից, որտեղ կանգ է առել: *Այժմ գնդակը Մինսկի եռանախագահության կիսադաշտում է: Եվ եթե այն համոզի Հայաստանին և Ադրբեջանին, և հնարավոր լինի առաջընթաց ապահովել ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրում, հարցը կլուծվի և սահմաններն էլ կբացվեն»*,- գրում է Ալի Բիրանդը` եզրափակելով. «Սերժ Սարգսյանն իր այդ որոշմամբ պաշտպանեց նաև իր երկրի շահերը: Ամենավատ հետևանքը կլիներ Արձանագրությունների չեղյալ հայտարարումը: Քանի որ պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ Ցեղասպանության փակուղուց դուրս գալու միակ ուղին այդ Արձանագրություններն են»:


հահա, թուրքը մնում ա թուրք էլի, հլը ոնց մանյովրեց, մանյովրեց, ու էլի բերեց կանգնեցրեց Ղարաբաղյան հարցի վրա :Smile:     անունն էլ դրվում ա առանց արձանագրության, առանց նախապայմանների,
հետաքրքիրն էլ հենց դա էր, հոդվածը կարդում կարդում էի, մտածում էի «էս ինչ բարիդրացիական հոդված է, ստեղ մի հատ մեխ պտի լինի, ու՞ր է մեխը», վերջում ջրի երես հանին մեխը

----------


## ministr

> Իհարկե չկային, բայց այդ պայմանը կար ու բոլորս գիտեինք, չէ՞:
> Սերժն ըստ էության վերջին օրերին ընդամենը դերասանություն է անում, երբ ասում է, որ տեսել է որ այդ նախապայմանն են առաջ քաշում, հանել է: Անգամ ես գիտեի այդ նախապայմանի գոյությունը, Սերժը, բանակցություններ վարողը չգիտե՞ր:
> Այդ մասին գիտեին ԱՄՆ-ն, Եվրոպան, ՌԴ-ն:
> Բոլորն էլ գիտեին:
> Ի՞նչ անենք, որ թղթի վրա գրված չէր: Մենակ էդ էր մնում պակաս, որ թղթի վրա գրեին: Էդ դեպքում ժողովրդին ո՞նց էին խաբելու:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ է տեղի ունեցել: Ոչինչ: 
> Ինչպես պրոցեսը սառեցված էր, նույն կերպ շարունակում է սառեցված լիներ, ընդամենը էդ սառեցման մասին (սառեցում, որի մասին էլ բոլորս գիտեինք) պաշտոնական գրություն է հայտնվել, պեչատով, ստորագրությամբ և այլն: Այդ թղթի կտորից բացի ոչինչ չի փոխվել:
> 
> ...


Եսիմ ապեր, տեսնենք:
Չնայած չեմ կարծում թե հիմա ինչ որոշում դեմ տան պետքա հանգիստ մարսենք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Նաենք ռեակցիաները. *Թուրքիան հանգիստ է վերաբերվում: Եվրոպան հանգիստ է վերաբերվում: ԱՄՆ-ն հանգիստ է վերաբերվում: ՌԴ-ն հանգիստ է վերաբերվում:*
> Պրոցես, որի համար այդքան ջանք ու եռանդ են թափել եթե հանկարծ ու փոզմիշ ա լինում, կարծում ես սենց հանգի՞ստ կլինեին: Իհարկե ոչ:
> Ուրեմն իրականում ոչինչ էլ չի կասեցվել:
> Ավելին, նախապայմանն ենք սկսել իրականացրել: Վստահ եմ, որ կարճ ժամանակ անց «կհայտնաբերեք», որ ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորումը խիստ ակտիվանում է: Իսկ դա հենց նախապայմանն է:
> ...


 :Jpit:  Չուկ, դու երևի սպասում էիր, որ Սերժի հայտարարությունից հետո Թուրքիան, Եվրոմիությունը, Ռուսաստանը, ԱՄՆ-ը Եվրոնյուզով ներվայնացած ելույթ ունենային Հայաստանի հասցեին ու ասեին, որ հեսա էդ կապրիզնի Հայաստանը կտենա իր հալը( :Angry2: ): Հիմա քո սպասածը տեղի չի ունեցել, դու ավելի ես անհանգստացել: :Jpit:  Չուկ, լսիր, դու լուրջ միջազգայինուժերաֆոբիա ունես: Լևոնի ելույթները մոռացիր, Լևոնը իր ելույթներում ինքն իրեն է դնում միջազգային ուժերի տեղը ու պատժում Սերժին: Նենց վիրտուալոտ: Մուռն ա հանում էլի :LOL:

----------

Բիձա (24.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, ամբողջ խնիդրը նրանում ա, որ հարևանների հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ուզում են ալամ աշխարհում բոլորը, բացի երևի դաշնակներից: Հարցը նրանում է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մինչև հիմա, եթե նույնիսկ քննադատել է արձանագրությունների որևէ դրույթ, սկզբունքորեն արձանագրությունների այլընտրանք չի առաջարկել: Ասենք հիմա Սերժը չի նախագահ Լևոնն ա, դու պատկերացնում ունե՞ս, թե կոնկրետ ինչ քայլերով ա Լևոն կարգավորելու հարաբերությունները հարևանների հետ:ՀԱԿ ու կոնկրետ Լևոնի դիքորոշումը արտաքին Սերժի քաղաքականության նկատմամբ, շատ նման ա դածնակների դիրքորոշմանը ներքին քաղաքականության նկատմամբ: Նրանք էլ են ընտրություննեը քննադատում, ու շատ խիստ, բայց ոչ մի տարբերակ չեն առաջարկում: Հիմա արի սենց մի քանի կետով նայենք, թե մենք ընդդիմադիր ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրներս ինչ ենք ուզում ու ինչ ակնկալիքներ ունենք.
> 
> 1. ՀԱԿ-ը չունի հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորան արձանագրությունների ստորագրման տարբերակի այլընտրանք: Քննադատել է մի քանի դրույթներ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ արձանագրությունների ստորգրման դեմ ոչ մի բան չի ասել:
> 2. ՀԱԿ-ը ունի կարգավորման սեփական հստակ մեխանիզմը, բայց բոլորիցս գաղտնի է պահում: 
> 3. ՀԱԿ-ը ունի սեփական մեխանիզմը ու գաղտնի չի պահում, ու դա արտակարգ մեխանիզմ է, բայց իշխանության է Սերժը ու իրականացնում է իր ախմախ մեխանիզմը: Մեզ ի՞նչ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը տենց մեխանիզմ ունի: 
> 4. Վերը նշված բոլորը վերաբերվում է նաև Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությանը:
> 
> Բռատ, համարյա նույն բանը անում ա դաշնակցությունը, բայց ներքին հարցերի հետ կապված: Հիմա սարեր ձորեր կընկենքն ու կսկսենք դետալներ ու նրբություններ փնտրել այս ամենի մեջ, բայց հարցերը ավելի քան պարզ են.
> 
> ...


Մի հարց է հղիացել?Ապեր դու կայֆ ես ստանում ՀԱԿ -ի մասին իրականության չհամապատասխանող գրառումներ անելուց? Ձաձ ջան ախր ինչ ես շահում է դրանից չեմ ջոգում?
Ապեր այ հենց հատուկ քո համար Լևոն պապին գիրք ա գրել Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերություննների մասին, վերցրու կարդա, շատ հետաքրքիրա ու քեզ պարզ կլինի իր մոտեցումնների ու այսօրվա ԴԵԲԻԼՆԵՐԻ,  քաղաքական տգետների մոտեցումնների տարբերությունը:

Դու ուղղակի չես լսում թե մենք, ի նկատի չունեմ ՀԱԿ-ը, այլ Չուկը, Կուկը  :Jpit: ինչ ենք ասում: Լուրջ չեմ հավատում որ կարդում ես մեր գրառումնները ու չես հասկանում թե ինչ ենք ասում: Էտ բացառված ա: Ուրեմն չես կարդում, ուղղակի սեղմում ես "պատասխանել" ու քո ասածը ասում ես....

Ապեր նորից ու նորից կրկնում եմ: Մեր ֆունկցիան ՀԻՄԱ, երկիրը աղետից փրկելն է և կորուտսները նվազագույնին հասցնելը: Հիմա սրա շրջանակններում ինչ ուզւոմ ես արի քննարկենք ախպեր ջան: ՈՒրիշ բան, ուրիշ հավակնություն ներկայացված չէ: Եթե դու ունես, եթե պատրեկացնում ես դա ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապ չունի ցավդ տանեմ: Գրի ստեղ քո մոտեցումնները, հռչակի քո նպատակնները, համակրիներ հավաքի ու դառի նախագահի թեկնածու:Դա կլինի քո ու քո համակրինների ծրագիրը ապեր: Եթե դու ինչ -որ նպատակներ ունես կամ պատկերացումներ որոնք չեն համընկնում ՀԱԿ-ի հետ դա չի նշանակում որ ՀԱԿ-ը սխալա, որ ամեն օր ամեն գրառման մեջ, ամեն գիշեր քնելուց արտաթքորենք Լևոնի վրա:

----------

Chuk (24.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Ապեր այ հենց հատուկ քո համար Լևոն պապին գիրք ա գրել Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերություննների մասին, վերցրու կարդա, շատ հետաքրքիրա ու քեզ պարզ կլինի իր մոտեցումնների ու այսօրվա ԴԵԲԻԼՆԵՐԻ,  քաղաքական տգետների մոտեցումնների տարբերությունը:


Rammer, դու կարդացել ե՞ս էդ գիրքը: Նոր բան կա՞,  բացի Լևոնի հրապարակային ելույթներից: 




> Ապեր նորից ու նորից կրկնում եմ: Մեր ֆունկցիան ՀԻՄԱ, երկիրը աղետից փրկելն է և կորուտսները նվազագույնին հասցնելը:


 Ի՞նչ աղետի ու կորուստների մասին է խոսքը: Մի քիչ մանրամասն խնդրեմ: Ինչպե՞ս ենք փրկում: Մի երկու խոսքով, եթե կարելի է:

----------


## Բիձա

> Մի հարց է հղիացել?Ապեր դու կայֆ ես ստանում ՀԱԿ -ի մասին իրականության չհամապատասխանող գրառումներ անելուց? Ձաձ ջան ախր ինչ ես շահում է դրանից չեմ ջոգում?
> Ապեր այ հենց հատուկ քո համար Լևոն պապին գիրք ա գրել Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերություննների մասին, վերցրու կարդա, շատ հետաքրքիրա ու քեզ պարզ կլինի իր մոտեցումնների ու այսօրվա ԴԵԲԻԼՆԵՐԻ,  քաղաքական տգետների մոտեցումնների տարբերությունը:
> 
> Դու ուղղակի չես լսում թե մենք, ի նկատի չունեմ ՀԱԿ-ը, այլ Չուկը, Կուկը ինչ ենք ասում: Լուրջ չեմ հավատում որ կարդում ես մեր գրառումնները ու չես հասկանում թե ինչ ենք ասում: Էտ բացառված ա: Ուրեմն չես կարդում, ուղղակի սեղմում ես "պատասխանել" ու քո ասածը ասում ես....
> 
> Ապեր նորից ու նորից կրկնում եմ: *Մեր ֆունկցիան ՀԻՄԱ, երկիրը աղետից փրկելն է և կորուտսները նվազագույնին հասցնելը:* Հիմա սրա շրջանակններում ինչ ուզւոմ ես արի քննարկենք ախպեր ջան: ՈՒրիշ բան, ուրիշ հավակնություն ներկայացված չէ: Եթե դու ունես, եթե պատրեկացնում ես դա ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապ չունի ցավդ տանեմ: Գրի ստեղ քո մոտեցումնները, հռչակի քո նպատակնները, համակրիներ հավաքի ու դառի նախագահի թեկնածու:Դա կլինի քո ու քո համակրինների ծրագիրը ապեր: Եթե դու ինչ -որ նպատակներ ունես կամ պատկերացումներ որոնք չեն համընկնում ՀԱԿ-ի հետ դա չի նշանակում որ ՀԱԿ-ը սխալա, որ ամեն օր ամեն գրառման մեջ, ամեն գիշեր քնելուց արտաթքորենք Լևոնի վրա:


 Որպես հայ ես ուզում փրկել, թե որպես քաղաքացի՞ : Այսինքն երկիր ասելով հասկանում ես հայա-ստան, թե հայաստանի հանրապետություն՞:
 Կախված այս նախապայմանից արդեն լիքը տարբերություններ են առաջ գալիս - աշխարհայացքային, հասարակական, ազգային, քաղաքական, զուտ հումանիստական և այլն: 
Իսկ վաաբշե եթե գործը արդեն փրկելուն է հասել, ուրեմն դժվար թե փրկություն կա: Փրկվելու միակ ձևը ոչ թե եղածը փրկելն է, այլ այն վերափոխելը,  ավելի կենսունակ մի բան սարքելը  ու հույսը հենց էդ նոր սարքածի վրա դնելը:  
Սարքելը չի ստացվել, հետևաբար դրսի հարցերում միջամտության հնարավորությունը մինիմալ է, կամ մոտ  զերոյին: 
Այսինքն  ախոռ մաքրելը նախապես ճիշտ գաղափար էր: Բայց խոստանալ- չանելը շատ ավելի սխալ էր:
Հիմա դու որ մակարդակում ես պատրաստվում փրկել՞ -ախոռը մաքրելու, թե Էրդողանի դեմ կզելու՞: 
Ես օրինակ գերադասում եմ ոչ թե փրկելով զբաղվել, այլ քրֆելով: Ում պատահի՝ էրդողանին, սեռժին, լեվոնին, օբամային, մեդվեդեվին, սաղին: Որ քրֆում ես, գոնե ձենդ լսելու շանս կա, ինչ որ բան կարան հասկանան, կարան դաժե մի ոսկոռ քցեն դեմներս: Իսկ քամակ մտնելուց մաքսիմում հայտնի լպրծունի   տեղ են դնում:
Սա է կոնկրետ իմ վերաբերմունքի  տարբերությունը լեվոնիզմից: 
Ներսում դզվենք, հետո անցնենք դրսին: Հակառակ ուղղությամբ անելիք չկա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու երևի սպասում էիր, որ Սերժի հայտարարությունից հետո Թուրքիան, Եվրոմիությունը, Ռուսաստանը, ԱՄՆ-ը Եվրոնյուզով ներվայնացած ելույթ ունենային Հայաստանի հասցեին ու ասեին, որ հեսա էդ կապրիզնի Հայաստանը կտենա իր հալը(): Հիմա քո սպասածը տեղի չի ունեցել, դու ավելի ես անհանգստացել: Չուկ, լսիր, դու լուրջ միջազգայինուժերաֆոբիա ունես: Լևոնի ելույթները մոռացիր, Լևոնը իր ելույթներում ինքն իրեն է դնում միջազգային ուժերի տեղը ու պատժում Սերժին: Նենց վիրտուալոտ: Մուռն ա հանում էլի


Վիշ ջան, լևոնաֆոբիա ու ՀԱԿաֆոբիա դու ունես, որտև ցանկացած հարցի հետևում դա ես տեսնում, իմ ցանկացած խոսք տանում ու դրանց հետ ես կապում, ու պիտի նշեմ, որ արդեն դա հիվանդագին աստիճանի ա հասնում: Ապեր, մի վախի, Լևոնը գիշերը չի գա քեզ մորթի (սա քո գրառման մակարդակի պատասխանը):

Իսկ մնացածը, եղբայր իմ պատվական, մի քիչ ուշադիր եղիր, որ կարողանաս հասկանալ, թե ինչ պրոցեսներ են գնում: Իմ գրառմանն ավելացնելու ոչ մի տառ չունեմ, նորից կարդա ու փորձիր հասկանալ: Ու նաև հաշվի առ, որ ամեն տառին պետք չի արձագանքել ու հազարերորդ անգամ կրկնել միլիոն անգամ ասածդ:

----------


## Chuk

> *ՀԱՅԻ ՀԵՏԻՆ ԵԼՔԸ*
> 
> Սերժ Սարգսյանի ապրիլքսաներկուսյան ուղերձը լսելուց գրեթե անմիջապես հետո գլխի ընկա, որ 2009 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 14-ին, երբ Սարգսյանը մեկնեց թուրքական Բուրսա քաղաք` Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային հավաքականների հանդիպումը դիտելու, հայ-թուրքական սահմանը բացված չի եղել: Դատելով Սերժ Սարգսյանի ուղերձի բովանդակությունից` այսօր էլ բացված չէ հայ-թուրքական սահմանը, ինչը նշանակում է 2009 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 14-ին, երբ Սարգսյանը մեկնեց թուրքական Բուրսա քաղաք` Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային հավաքականների հանդիպումը դիտելու, մենք չենք գտնվել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացման նախաշեմին: Մինչդեռ ինքը` Սարգսյանը, հոկտեմբերի 14-ից ոչ շատ առաջ հայտարարել էր, որ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումը դիտելու համար հոկտեմբերի 14-ին Բուրսա կմեկնի կամ բաց սահմանով, կամ եթե մենք գտնվելիս լինենք սահմանի բացման նախաշեմին: Ճիշտն ասած` Սերժ Սարգսյանի ուղերձի մասին նախնական տեղեկություն ստանալիս` ինձ թվացել էր, թե նա հայտարարելու է 2009 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 14-ին Բուրսա կատարած իր այցը անվավեր ճանաչելու մասին: Այսինքն` ուղերձով դիմելու է հայ ժողովրդին եւ նրան խնդրելու է համարել, թե ինքը 2009 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 14-ին Բուրսա չի գնացել: «Ինչ էղէ, էղէ»,- մտածում էի` կասի Սերժ Սարգսյանը եւ կավելացնի` «մեր մեջ մնա»: Բայց փոխարենը նա ինչ-որ խրոխտ բաներ ասաց եւ հրամանագիր ստորագրեց, որով հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացը կասեցված է: Սա արդեն հաջորդ կարեւորագույն նորությունն է. փաստորեն` հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթաց է գոյություն ունեցել, որը կասեցվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրամանագրով: Մինչդեռ ճշմարտությունն այն է, որ հայկական կողմը դեռ էն գլխից էր հայտարարել, որ ՀՀ ԱԺ-ում հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները կվավերացվեն միայն թուրքական խորհրդարանում վավերացվելուց հետո, եւ մինչ այդ վավերացման հարց չի քննարկվի: Այսինքն, փաստացի, ՀՀ ԱԺ-ում վավերացման գործընթացը կասեցված է եղել այնքան ժամանակով, քանի դեռ Թուրքիան ինքը չի վավերացնի արձանագրությունները, այսինքն` Թուրքիան ինքն է կասեցրած եղել արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացը, եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանը սա նոր է միայն գլխի ընկել:
> 
> Այս փաստերի համադրությունը վկայում է, որ ապրիլքսաներկուսյան իր ուղերձով Սերժ Սարգսյանը ընդամենը էժան աչոկներ հավաքելու խնդիր է լուծել: Բանն այն է, որ նրա ուղերձի արդյունքում հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների իրավական կարգավիճակի մեջ ոչ մի փոփոխություն տեղի չի ունեցել: Հայաստանի ստորագրությունը այդ արձանագրության տակ շարունակում է դրված մնալ, եւ արձանագրությունները, ինչպես եւ նախկինում, ենթակա են վավերացման երկու երկրների խորհրդարաններում, այսինքն` գտնվում են նախավավերացման փուլում: Միակ բանը, որ իր հրամանագրով արել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը հետեւյալն է. նա այդ փաստաթուղթը պետական մի դարակից վերցրել եւ տեղափոխել է մեկ ուրիշ դարակ: Իսկ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետագա զարգացման համատեքստում, ինչպես ինքը` Սերժ Սարգսյանը կասեր, գնդակը շարունակում է մնալ Թուրքիայի դաշտում: Այդ գնդակը միշտ էլ Թուրքիայի դաշտում է եղել, եւ ինչպես ցույց են տալիս իրադարձությունները, դեռ շարունակելու է Թուրքիայի դաշտում լինել: Իսկ Հայաստանը այս հարաբերությունների համատեքստում առայժմ ի զորու է որոշել միայն այսպիսի մի հարց. ու՞մ դարակում պահել հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները: Դրանք սկզբում Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի դարակում էին, հետո տարան Գագիկ Հարությունյանի դարակ, հետո բերեցին Սերժ Սարգսյանի դարակում դրեցին, հետո տեղափոխեցին Արմեն Ռուստամյանի դարակ, հետո տարան-դրեցին Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի դարակում: Հիմա կարծես որոշեցին հետ տանել Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի դարակում դնել: Հիրավի, դարակազմիկ եւ խիզախ մի որոշում: Լավն այն է, սակայն, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը խոստովանեց, որ այդ քայլն անելու համար ստիպված է եղել խնդրել Բարաք Օբամայի, Նիկոլա Սարկոզիի եւ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւի թույլտվությունը: Այսօր ապրիլի 24-ն է` մեր անցած եւ անցնելիք ուղու մասին մտածելու ամենապատեհ օրը: Այսօր մեր ժողովրդի երթը դեպի Ծիծեռնակաբերդ կլինի սովորականից ավելի խոհուն:
> 
> *ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ*
> Ապրիլի 24, 2010


Nikol.am

----------

Rammer (24.04.2010), Ձայնալար (24.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, լևոնաֆոբիա ու ՀԱԿաֆոբիա դու ունես,...


 :Smile:  Ֆոբիա չի, զզվանք է, կարող եմ հիմնավորել այդ զզվանքը, ի տարբերություն քո ֆոբիայի, որը դու չես կարողանում հիմնավորել :Tongue: 




> Իսկ մնացածը, եղբայր իմ պատվական, մի քիչ ուշադիր եղիր, որ կարողանաս հասկանալ, թե ինչ պրոցեսներ են գնում: Իմ գրառմանն ավելացնելու ոչ մի տառ չունեմ, նորից կարդա ու փորձիր հասկանալ: Ու նաև հաշվի առ, որ ամեն տառին պետք չի արձագանքել ու հազարերորդ անգամ կրկնել միլիոն անգամ ասածդ:


Ապեր, դու համեստությամբ չես փայլում զուտ այնքանով, որ դիմացինիդ թերագնահատում ես: Անընդհատ նկատվում է քեզ մոտ սույն խնդիրը, այնպես է ստացվում, որ քեզ հետ բանավիճողը միշտ անուշադիր է, անհասկացող, սահմանափակ մտածելակերպի կամ ուղեղի տեր...(քո բառերն են): Եթե ես քո գրառման մեջ տրամաբանություն կամ հիմնավորում տեսնեի, ապա իմ պատասխանը հեգնական չէր լինի սիրելիս: Հանելուկային, միստիկ հարցադրումներ անելն ու այդ հարցադրումներին ցանկալի պատասխաններ սղցնելը ընդհամենը խելացի վերլուծության իլյուզիա է, որով դու ոչինչ չես ապացուցում, ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չես տալիս զրուցակիցներիդ ու այլ ապակողմնորոշում ու լարվածություն ես ստեղծում: Բերածդ Նիկոլի հոդվածն էլ քեզ վրադիր վկա:

----------

Fender (24.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ֆոբիա չի, զզվանք է, կարող եմ հիմնավորել այդ զզվանքը, ի տարբերություն քո ֆոբիայի, որը դու չես կարողանում հիմնավորել
> 
> 
> Ապեր, դու համեստությամբ չես փայլում զուտ այնքանով, որ դիմացինիդ թերագնահատում ես: Անընդհատ նկատվում է քեզ մոտ սույն խնդիրը, այնպես է ստացվում, որ քեզ հետ բանավիճողը միշտ անուշադիր է, անհասկացող, սահմանափակ մտածելակերպի կամ ուղեղի տեր...(քո բառերն են): Եթե ես քո գրառման մեջ տրամաբանություն կամ հիմնավորում տեսնեի, ապա իմ պատասխանը հեգնական չէր լինի սիրելիս: Հանելուկային, միստիկ հարցադրումներ անելն ու այդ հարցադրումներին ցանկալի պատասխաններ սղցնելը ընդհամենը խելացի վերլուծության իլյուզիա է, որով դու ոչինչ չես ապացուցում, ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չես տալիս զրուցակիցներիդ ու այլ ապակողմնորոշում ու լարվածություն ես ստեղծում: Բերածդ Նիկոլի հոդվածն էլ քեզ վրադիր վկա:


Բերածս Նիկոլի հոդվածը, եղբայր իմ պատվական, ընդամենը Նիկոլի հոդվածի բերում էր, այնտեղ անգամ չկա որևէ գնահատական իմ կողմից, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես տասնյակ ուրիշ հոդվածներ, հարցազրույցներ, կարծիքներ եմ բերել, առանց գնահատական հնչեցնելու, թեկուզ հենց այսօր, իսկ այդ հոդվածի նման կերպ ընկալումդ նորից ու նորից ֆոբիայիդ արտահայտումն է՝ հիվանդագին ֆոբիայիդ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ «ֆոբիային», ապա նկատեմ միայն, որ իմ գրառումներում երբևէ չի եղել միջազգային հանրության դերն գերագնահատող որևէ տարր, այլ հարց, որ դու ամեն կերպ դա փորձել ես նման կերպ ներկայացնել ու պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ ոմանց կարողացել ես համոզել, թե ես իբր ամեն ինչ դրանով եմ պայմանավորում: Իսկ իրականությունն այն է, որ ի տարբերություն ես քեզ ես այդ հարցում ռեալ գնատատում եմ միջազգային հանրության դերը, ոչ գերագնահատելով, ոչ էլ քո նման թերագնահատելով: 

Իսկ մնացածը կուզես մեծամտություն համարիր, բայց վստահ եմ, որ ինչպես երեկ ասում էիր, որ ժամանակին Լևոնի կտերն ես կերել, այնպես էլ որոշ ժամանակ անց ասելու ես, որ Սերժի կտերն ես կերել: Էնպես որ նորից ու նորից կոչ եմ անում առավել ուշադիր վերլուծել ամենը ու մեծամտի դիրքերից չխոսել՝ դրանում դիմացինիդ մեղադրելով, քանզի դա ընդամենը դեմագոգիա է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բերածս Նիկոլի հոդվածը, եղբայր իմ պատվական, ընդամենը Նիկոլի հոդվածի բերում էր, այնտեղ անգամ չկա որևէ գնահատական իմ կողմից, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես տասնյակ ուրիշ հոդվածներ, հարցազրույցներ, կարծիքներ եմ բերել, առանց գնահատական հնչեցնելու, թեկուզ հենց այսօր, իսկ այդ հոդվածի նման կերպ ընկալումդ նորից ու նորից ֆոբիայիդ արտահայտումն է՝ հիվանդագին ֆոբիայիդ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ «ֆոբիային», ապա նկատեմ միայն, որ իմ գրառումներում երբևէ չի եղել միջազգային հանրության դերն գերագնահատող որևէ տարր, այլ հարց, որ դու ամեն կերպ դա փորձել ես նման կերպ ներկայացնել ու պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ ոմանց կարողացել ես համոզել, թե ես իբր ամեն ինչ դրանով եմ պայմանավորում: Իսկ իրականությունն այն է, որ ի տարբերություն ես քեզ ես այդ հարցում ռեալ գնատատում եմ միջազգային հանրության դերը, ոչ գերագնահատելով, ոչ էլ քո նման թերագնահատելով: 
> 
> Իսկ մնացածը կուզես մեծամտություն համարիր, բայց վստահ եմ, որ ինչպես երեկ ասում էիր, որ ժամանակին Լևոնի կտերն ես կերել, այնպես էլ որոշ ժամանակ անց ասելու ես, որ Սերժի կտերն ես կերել: Էնպես որ նորից ու նորից կոչ եմ անում առավել ուշադիր վերլուծել ամենը ու մեծամտի դիրքերից չխոսել՝ դրանում դիմացինիդ մեղադրելով, քանզի դա ընդամենը դեմագոգիա է:


Չուկ, վիճելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Այն որ ասում ես, միջազգային ուժերը հանգիստ էին տանում, կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե ինչ պիտի անեին, որ համարեիր, որ էդքան էլ հանգիստ չեն տանում:
Թեմայի շուրջ մի հատ անեկդոտ հիշեցի:
Ուրեմն երկրաշարժից հետո երկու գյումրեցի երեխա տեղափոխվում են երևանյան դպրոցներից մեկը, մի չար դասարան: Ուրեմն էս գյումրեցի երեխեքը դասի ժամին հետևի սեղանին մռութները կախ խելոք նստած են, իսկ մնացած երեխեքը մի աղմուկ, մի աժիոտաժ, մի գզվոռտոցի... Էս դասատուն սկսում է սաստել, թե 
- երեխաներ չարություն մի՛ արեք, հապա տեսեք, այս երեխաները խելոք նստած են, ոչ մի չարություն չեն անում, այ սովորեք իրենցից, թե ինչու պետք չի չարորւթյուն անել, տղաներ(դիմում է գյումրեցիներին), այ ինչու՞ դուք չարություն չեք անում:
(Գյումրեցիներից մեկը մռայլ) -
Հմիգ ի՞նճ էնենք, հելնենք գլոխդ ջարդի՞նք գը...  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, վիճելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Այն որ ասում ես, միջազգային ուժերը հանգիստ էին տանում, կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե ինչ պիտի անեին, որ համարեիր, որ էդքան էլ հանգիստ չեն տանում:


Տարբերակները բազում են, բայց նվազագույնը չէին ողջունի ու սա ակնհայտ է  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տարբերակները բազում են, բայց նվազագույնը չէին ողջունի ու սա ակնհայտ է


Նախ ողջունել են ոչ թե օրակարգից հանելը, այլ որ Սերժը հնարավորություն է տվել յանի շարունակելու բանակցությունները: Դա ըստ երևույթին հենց նրա համար, որ իրենց թվացյալ «ջանքերը» միանգամից փուչիկ չդառնան ու էլի մնան որպես «ջանքեր»: :Jpit:  Եվ երկրորդ, միջազգային ուժերից ահավոր ուժեղ ռեակցիաներ սպասելը նշանակում է չափազանց գերագնահատել Հայաստանի դերը տարածաշրջանում: Միջազգայինները ռեակցիաները ընդհամենը ազդեցության գոտիների բաժանման ցանկություններ են, ու առայժմ ազդեցության գոտիների փոփոխություն կամ տեղաշարժ տեղի չի ունեցել դրա համար էլ այդպես անհանգստանալու կամ իրենց ճղելու կարիք միջազգայինները չունեն:

----------

Բիձա (24.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Նախ ողջունել են ոչ թե օրակարգից հանելը, այլ որ Սերժը հնարավորություն է տվել յանի շարունակելու բանակցությունները: Դա ըստ երևույթին հենց նրա համար, որ իրենց թվացյալ «ջանքերը» միանգամից փուչիկ չդառնան ու էլի մնան որպես «ջանքեր»: Եվ երկրորդ, միջազգային ուժերից ահավոր ուժեղ ռեակցիաներ սպասելը նշանակում է չափազանց գերագնահատել Հայաստանի դերը տարածաշրջանում: Միջազգայինները ռեակցիաները ընդհամենը ազդեցության գոտիների բաժանման ցանկություններ են, ու առայժմ ազդեցության գոտիների փոփոխություն կամ տեղաշարժ տեղի չի ունեցել դրա համար էլ այդպես անհանգստանալու կամ իրենց ճղելու կարիք միջազգայինները չունեն:


Ողջունել են, քանի որ ի տարբերություն քեզ հասկանում են, որ պրոցեսը նույն ընթացքում է, ինչ եղել է  :Smile: 
Եվ իրենց ողջույնով դա հստակ ցույց են տվել: Միամտություն է կարծել, թե Սերժը իրանց անակնկալի է բերել, ինչ-որ քայլ է արել, որով իրենց ջանքերը ջուրն է գցել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ողջունել են, քանի որ ի տարբերություն քեզ հասկանում են, որ *պրոցեսը* նույն ընթացքում է, ինչ եղել է 
> Եվ իրենց ողջույնով դա հստակ ցույց են տվել: Միամտություն է կարծել, թե Սերժը իրանց անակնկալի է բերել, ինչ-որ քայլ է արել, որով իրենց ջանքերը ջուրն է գցել:


Ի՞նչ պրոցես ապեր:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ պրոցես ապեր:


Հույս ունեմ, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը չես մոռացել  :Smile: 
Իսկ խոսքս վերաբերվում է նրան, որ ըստ ամենայնի այս պահին Սերժենք բուռն անցնելու են նախապայմանի իրականացմանը  :Smile: 
Ու հենց դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկը չի անհանգստանում  :Wink: 
Բայց ես սա էլի եմ ասել: Դու էլ դրան արձագանքել ես բուն պատասխան չունենալով մտնելով անձնական հարթության հարթակ ու ինձ անվանելով միջազգայնաֆոբ կամ էլ նման տաֆտալոգիկ ուրիշ պիտակ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հույս ունեմ, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը չես մոռացել 
> Իսկ խոսքս վերաբերվում է նրան, որ ըստ ամենայնի այս պահին Սերժենք բուռն անցնելու են նախապայմանի իրականացմանը 
> Ու հենց դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկը չի անհանգստանում 
> Բայց ես սա էլի եմ ասել: Դու էլ դրան արձագանքել ես բուն պատասխան չունենալով մտնելով անձնական հարթության հարթակ ու ինձ անվանելով միջազգայնաֆոբ կամ էլ նման տաֆտալոգիկ ուրիշ պիտակ


Չուկ, ես քեզ անկեղծ խորհուրդ կտամ գաղափարապես սնանկ մարդկանց *չ*ասելիքները կրկնելու փոխարեն առաջնորդրվել սեփական տրամաբանությամբ: Հայ Թուրքական սահմանի բաց կամ փակ լինելու վրա հիմիվա դրությամբ թքած ունեն սաղ, թերևս մենակ Սերժն ա խնդրում թուրքերին բացել սահմանը «21-րդ դարում չպետք է լինեն փակ սահմաններ» լոզունգով, հետևելով Լևոնի քիրվայական մոտեցումներին: Թուրքիան սկզբում արձանագրությունները ստորագրելիս Նալբանդյանի ականջին շշնջաց, որ ազերները իրենց բարեկամներն են, իսկ հայերը՝ ոչ, Նալբանդյանը դրա համար էր շշկռվել, որ հետո իրեն համոզեցին ստորագրել ու թշերը քաշքշեցին, զուտ միայն ուրախացած այն բանից, որ շոուն կայացել է: Հետո Թուրքիան արդեն ցինիկաբար հազար անգամ տարբեր տեղերում հայտարարեց նույն բանը, որ ազերներն են իրենց ախպերները, ու թող Հայաստանը իրենց պուճուր ախպոր հողերը տա ու էլ չնեղացնի:
Ինչ վերաբերում է, թե հեսա Սերժը կսկսի նախապայմանները իրականացնել, ապա Սերժը էդքան իդիոտ չի, ինչքան որ ոմանք են իրենց արշինով գնահատում: Եթե ուշադրություն դարձրել ես, Սերժը ճիշտ հակառակը կոշտացնում է դիրքորոշումը ու վերջերս արդեն պարտադիր օգտագործում է «Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի *անկախություն*» արտահայտությունը: Խնդրեմ, վերջինը նայիր՝ Մենք թույլ չենք տա, որպեսզի Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը դառնա Բաքվի գերի. Սերժ Սարգսյան
Սերժը, ինչպես և մենք՝ հայերս, այլընտրանք չունի ապեր: Հակառակ դեպքում մեզ իսկապես կուտեն, էդ ժամանակ կարևոր չի լինի Սերժի անվտանգության երաշխիքները կամ փողերը, որովհետև Սերժը նորից կրկնում եմ, էդքան տուպոյ չի, հասկանալու համար, որ տենց երաշխիքներ մեկ էլ գայլն է տալիս Կարմիր Գլխարկին, հայտնի հեքիաթում: :Tongue:  Սերժի անվտանգության ռեալ երաշխիքը մենք ենք, ինչքան էլ որ քեզ տարօրինակ թվա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ես քեզ անկեղծ խորհուրդ կտամ գաղափարապես սնանկ մարդկանց *չ*ասելիքները կրկնելու փոխարեն առաջնորդրվել սեփական տրամաբանությամբ:


Իսկ ես խնդրում եմ ինձ քո արշինով չչափել: Եթե ուշադիր լինես, ապա կնկատես, որ ի տարբերություն քեզ, որ ամեն պահի մեկի կամ մի բանի ազդեցության տակ ես, ես մշտապես հենց իմ սեփական (ճիշտ կամ սխալ, էական չի) տրամաբանությամբ ու սկզբունքներով եմ գրում:

Իսկ մնացած գրառմանդ արձագանքելու բան չկա, որովհետև նորից կրկնում ես այն ամենը, ինչ միլիոն անգամ ասել ու պատասխանվել ես:
Նորից ու նորից խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գրածներս ուշադիր կարդալ այլ ոչ թե նպատակ սարքել դրանց հակադարձելը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ես խնդրում եմ ինձ քո արշինով չչափել: Եթե ուշադիր լինես, ապա կնկատես, որ ի տարբերություն քեզ, որ ամեն պահի մեկի կամ մի բանի ազդեցության տակ ես, ես մշտապես հենց իմ սեփական (ճիշտ կամ սխալ, էական չի) տրամաբանությամբ ու սկզբունքներով եմ գրում:
> 
> Իսկ մնացած գրառմանդ արձագանքելու բան չկա, որովհետև նորից կրկնում ես այն ամենը, ինչ միլիոն անգամ ասել ու պատասխանվել ես:
> *Նորից ու նորից խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գրածներս ուշադիր կարդալ* այլ ոչ թե նպատակ սարքել դրանց հակադարձելը:


Գրածներիդ մասին չափազանց մեծ կարծիքի ես, ո՞ր մասի վրա առավել մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնեմ: :Tongue:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եթե թեմայի շրջանակներում ասելիք չունեք, փոխադարձ հաճոյախոսությունների համար կա «Սեր, զագացմունքներ ռոմանտիկա» բաժին: Հա, քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի՝ մոդերատորոկան:

----------

Chuk (24.04.2010), Mephistopheles (24.04.2010), Rammer (24.04.2010), Շինարար (24.04.2010), Վիշապ (24.04.2010), Տրիբուն (25.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների գործընթացում «հայկական կողմ» ասելով` արեւելագետ, «Մոդուս վիվենդի» կենտրոնի ղեկավար Արա Պապյանը նկատի ունի Սերժ Սարգսյանին եւ ասում է. «Հայկական կողմը միայն կասեցրեց արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացը, այսինքն` չստեղծեց նոր իրավիճակ, այլ առկա իրավիճակին տվեց փաստաթղթային ձևակերպում: Այս քայլը փաթեթավորված էր ավանդական «ընդառաջելով աշխատավորների բազում խնդրանքներին» գունաթղթով»:
> 
> Կանադայից, որտեղ այս պահին գիտական գործունեություն է ծավալում Պապյանը` «Ա1+»-ին հայտնեց. «Ակնհայտ է, որ որոշումը միանձնյա էր: Եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանն անգամ սրանից հետո վաղը խորհրդարանին հանձնարարի վավերացնել արձանագրությունները, ապա խորհրդարանը նույնպիսի աշակերտական ջանասիրությամբ դա կանի: Ցավալի է, որ մենք խորհրդարան չունենք»:
> 
> Պապյանը գտնում է, որ արձանագրությունների կասեցման քայլը պետք է ունենա շարունակություն: «Իր նորագույն պատմության ընթացքում հայոց նորանկախ պետականությունն առաջին անգամ լուրջ քաղաքական փորձության ենթարկվեց և ակնհայտորեն ձախողվեց: Հիմա բաժակաճառերի ժամանակը չէ, պետք է ընդունել` ձախողումը կատարյալ է և բացարձակ: Ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է անվանել մի արդյունք, երբ պետությունն իր առջև երկու խնդիր էր դրել` դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատում և սահմանի բացում, և երկուսում էլ զրոյական արդյունք է: Իսկ արդյո՞ք հնարավորություն կար արդյունքի հասնելու: Կարծում եմ` այո»,- ասում դիվանագետը:
> 
> Նրա կարծիքով հայկական կողմի բուն սխալն արձանագրությունների ոչ թե նպատակի, այլ բովանդակության մեջ էր: «Իհարկե, այս օրերին իրենց գլխներին շատերը դափնեպսակ կդնեն, սակայն ազնվորեն պիտի խոստովանել` արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացի կասեցման մեղքն ու շնորհքը Թուրքիայինն է: Եթե Թուրքիան բավարարվեր Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքների ռազմակալման (օկուպացիա) de jure հաստատագրումով և Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացին մահացու հարված հասցնելով, ապա արձանագրություններն անխոս կվավերացվեին: Սակայն Թուրքիան ցուցաբերեց, ինչպես միշտ, քաղաքական անկշտություն: Նա իր ունեցած նախաճաշին և ճաշին, որպես ընթրիք ուզեց ավելացնել նաև ԼՂ-ի հարցը»,- գտնում է Պապյանը:
> 
> Պապյանը գնում է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ճիշտ կանի ԱԺ-ի ու շահագրգիռ մարմինների հետ համատեղ ստեղծի միջգերատեսչական հանձնաժողով, որի նպատակը կլինի հետաքննել, թե ինչպես դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումը և սահմանի բացումը, փչացվեց և ի վերջո հասցվեց մահվան դուռը:
> ...


Ա1+

----------


## Վիշապ

Նման է, որ մենք լիքը թաքնված մոզգեր ունենք, վրաներս խաբար չկա: 




> Ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է անվանել մի արդյունք, երբ պետությունն իր առջև երկու խնդիր էր դրել` դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատում և սահմանի բացում, և երկուսում էլ զրոյական արդյունք է: Իսկ արդյո՞ք հնարավորություն կար արդյունքի հասնելու: Կարծում եմ` այո»,- ասում դիվանագետը:


Այստեղ մարդը ասում է, որ կա արդյունքի հասնելու հնարավորություն: Այսինքն մեր պետությունը ինչ որ բան էն չի արել՝ 




> Նրա կարծիքով հայկական կողմի բուն սխալն արձանագրությունների ոչ թե նպատակի, այլ բովանդակության մեջ էր:


Բաաաաաայց.



> սակայն ազնվորեն պիտի խոստովանել` արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացի կասեցման մեղքն ու շնորհքը Թուրքիայինն է: Եթե Թուրքիան բավարարվեր Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքների ռազմակալման (օկուպացիա) de jure հաստատագրումով և Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացին մահացու հարված հասցնելով, ապա արձանագրություններն անխոս կվավերացվեին: Սակայն Թուրքիան ցուցաբերեց, ինչպես միշտ, քաղաքական անկշտություն: Նա իր ունեցած նախաճաշին և ճաշին, որպես ընթրիք ուզեց ավելացնել նաև ԼՂ-ի հարցը


Թուրքիան ա մեղավոր:
Սակաաաաաայն.



> Սերժ Սարգսյանը ճիշտ կանի ԱԺ-ի ու շահագրգիռ մարմինների հետ համատեղ ստեղծի միջգերատեսչական հանձնաժողով, որի նպատակը կլինի հետաքննել, թե ինչպես դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումը և սահմանի բացումը, փչացվեց և ի վերջո հասցվեց մահվան դուռը:


 Պետք ա գտնել թե ով ա մեղավոր: :Blink: 
Մազգավատ ատակ, բիշիմի յորում :Fool:

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ, Արա Պապյանի վերլուծությունը դրել եմ որպես հերթական վերլուծություն այդ թեմայով ու առանձնապես ինձ էլ չի բավարարել այդ վերլուծությունը, սակայն այն հատվածները, որոնք իբրև հակասություն ես նշում, հակասություն չունեն: Եթե ձախողման պատճառը Թուրքիայի անկշտությունն է, դիցուք, ապա դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մեր դիվանագիտությունը չէր կարող դրան խոչընդոտել՝ ճիշտ գործելու դեպքում, հետևաբար, այո, այդ դեպքում պետք է պարզել մեր դիվանագիտության սխալ հատվածները: Նորից գործ ունենք առանց  խորանալու անպայման հակադարձելու դեպքի հետ, գալիս եմ Ռամերի տեսակետին, որ գրառումների պատասխանները կազմվում են մինչև գրառումները կարդալը, որովհետև նպատակը միայն հակադարձելն է:


Ինչևէ: Հետքրքրովղներին տեղեկացնեմ, որ այս տարի Օբաման ոչ միայն ցեղասպանություն (Genocide) չի ասել, այլ նույնիսկ անցյալ տարվա նման «Մեծ եղեռն» (Mets Yeghern) չի ասել: Tert.am-ի փոխանցմամբ ասել է «Անմարդկային գործողություններ» կամ նման մի բան:

----------


## ministr

> Ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է անվանել մի արդյունք, երբ պետությունն իր առջև երկու խնդիր էր դրել` դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատում և սահմանի բացում, և երկուսում էլ զրոյական արդյունք է:


Բայց արդյոք այդ երկու խնդիրներն էին դրված? Դա այն էր ինչ հայտարարվում էր...  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, էդ ի՞նչ դիվանագիտություն պիտի անեինք, որ Թուրքիան հանկարծ սահմանը բացեր, մեր թանկագին խաթեր համար, չլինի՞ խաբեինք ասեինք Ապարանում նավթի հանք ենք հայտնաբերել: Սերժը հիմնականում միմոսություններ արեց, որ ինչ որ բանով լցնի Հայաստանի լոքշ քաղաքական դաշտը, ու իմ կարծիքվ Սերժի մոտ դա վատ չստացվեց :Jpit:  Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ Սերժի հիմնական հակառակորդ ուժը, իմա՝ Լևոնը բազմահազարանոց միտինգներ էր անում ու հայտարարում, որ առանց Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու ու Թուրքիայի սահմանը բացելու Հայաստանը թքելու է: Սերժն էլ կոնտր քայլ էր մտածեց ու շեղեց լևոնականներին, գումարած ժամանակ շահեց: Ռոբի ժամանակ Ղարաբաղյան հարցը քնած էր, սենց աժիոտաժ չկար: Աժիոտաժը սկսվեց նրանից, որ Հայաստանում ինչ ինչ ուժեր սկսեցին շուխուր դնել, թե առանց Ղաարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու Հայաստանը կյանք չունի: Հիմա ի՞նչ դնենք վերլուծենք, ի՞նչ դիվանագիտություն, ի՞նչ ծակ մեշոկ: Ադրբեջանի ռազմակոչ հայտարարությունների ու բացարձակապես ոչինչ չզիջելու ֆոնի տակ ի՞նչ պիտի անի Հայաստանը:
Ինչ վերաբերում է Օբամային, ապա ջհանդամ թե ինչ է արտասանել, կամ բլբլացել, դրանից է՞ր մեր՝ հայաստանցիներիս կյանքի որակը կախված լինելու: Ապեր էսքան բանից հետո եթե մենք նորից շարունակենք միջազգայիններով ապրել ու սպասել թե ինչ որ մեկը գա մեզ ասի թե ոնց անել, ուրեմն մեզ անկախ պետություն չի հասնում, դավայծե հողերը բաժանենք ու ցվրվենք տարբեր երկրներով համբալություն անենք, յոլա գնանք:

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ ջան, չէ, պիտի ղրզեին, որ բացեր  :Smile: 
Պետք չի պարզ պրիզմայով նայել, ճիշտ բանակցությունների ու փոխադարձ օգուտների ճիշտ ձևակերպումների դեպքում շատ բանի կարելի ա հասնել: Էդ անտերը տարրական թվաբանություն չի, որ էդ պրիզմայով ես նայում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Օբամային, ապա իհարկե ջհանդամ թե ինչ է ասել: Ասել եմ մի տարի առաջ, ասում եմ հիմա, ասել եմ երկու օր առաջ: Տեղեկությունն էլ բերել եմ հետաքրքրվողների համար ու խիստ հատկանշական է, որ այդ տեղեկություն բերելը նորից բերեցիր ու շաղկապեցիր քո հնարած «միջազգայիններով ապրելու» սին թեզի հետ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, չէ, պիտի ղրզեին, որ բացեր 
> Պետք չի պարզ պրիզմայով նայել, ճիշտ բանակցությունների ու փոխադարձ օգուտների ճիշտ ձևակերպումների դեպքում շատ բանի կարելի ա հասնել: Էդ անտերը տարրական թվաբանություն չի, որ էդ պրիզմայով ես նայում:


Չուկ, Գեբելսը, որի անունով երդվում են քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաների այսպես ասած յուզերները (users), ասել է. «ամեն հանճարեղ բան պարզ է, ամեն պարզ բան՝ հանճարեղ է: Փոքրիկ մարդը սիրում է իր չնչինությունը քողարկել բարդ բաներով»... Քաղաքականությունն էլ էդքան բարդ բան չի, ինչքան որ ոմանք ներկայացնում են, դիվանագիտություն, բլա բլա բլա.... Թուրքիան առանձնապես ոչ մի օգուտ չունի Հայաստանի հետ սահման բացելուց, մանավանդ որ առանց դրա էլ Հայաստանը մի ուրիշ ձևի համառությամբ սպառում է թուրքական ապրանքները: :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), Mephistopheles (24.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ, էդ ի՞նչ դիվանագիտություն պիտի անեինք, որ Թուրքիան հանկարծ սահմանը բացեր, մեր թանկագին խաթեր համար, չլինի՞ խաբեինք ասեինք Ապարանում նավթի հանք ենք հայտնաբերել: Սերժը հիմնականում միմոսություններ արեց, որ ինչ որ բանով լցնի Հայաստանի լոքշ քաղաքական դաշտը, ու իմ կարծիքվ Սերժի մոտ դա վատ չստացվեց Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ Սերժի հիմնական հակառակորդ ուժը, իմա՝ Լևոնը բազմահազարանոց միտինգներ էր անում ու հայտարարում, որ առանց Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու ու Թուրքիայի սահմանը բացելու Հայաստանը թքելու է: Սերժն էլ կոնտր քայլ էր մտածեց ու շեղեց լևոնականներին, գումարած ժամանակ շահեց: Ռոբի ժամանակ Ղարաբաղյան հարցը քնած էր, սենց աժիոտաժ չկար: Աժիոտաժը սկսվեց նրանից, որ Հայաստանում ինչ ինչ ուժեր սկսեցին շուխուր դնել, թե առանց Ղաարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու Հայաստանը կյանք չունի: Հիմա ի՞նչ դնենք վերլուծենք, ի՞նչ դիվանագիտություն, ի՞նչ ծակ մեշոկ: Ադրբեջանի ռազմակոչ հայտարարությունների ու բացարձակապես ոչինչ չզիջելու ֆոնի տակ ի՞նչ պիտի անի Հայաստանը:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Օբամային, ապա ջհանդամ թե ինչ է արտասանել, կամ բլբլացել, դրանից է՞ր մեր՝ հայաստանցիներիս կյանքի որակը կախված լինելու: Ապեր էսքան բանից հետո եթե մենք նորից շարունակենք միջազգայիններով ապրել ու սպասել թե ինչ որ մեկը գա մեզ ասի թե ոնց անել, ուրեմն մեզ անկախ պետություն չի հասնում, դավայծե հողերը բաժանենք ու ցվրվենք տարբեր երկրներով համբալություն անենք, յոլա գնանք:


Սերոժը կարծում էր որ հայ թուրքական սահմանը կբացվի եթե պատմաբանների "փոխզիջումն" անի, բայց թուրքերը համ դա վերցրեցին համ էլ պահանջեցի որ ղարաբաղի հարցում "առաջընթաց լինի" … քանի դեռ Սերոժը դուրս չի եկել բանակցություններից ընդհանրապես, հայ թուրքական բանակցությունները համարվում ա պրոցեսի մեջ ու դրանով կանխվում ա ցեղասպանության շուրջ անհանգստացնող խոսակցությունները… թւորքիան դա ստացավ… հիմա որ Սերոժը կասեցրել ա վավերացումը, որն ըստ էության ոչինչ չի նշանակում ոչ թուրքերի համար ոչ էլ դրսի… իսկ դուրս չի կարա գա… 
ըստ էության հայ-թուրքական սահմանը մեզ ավելի շատ ա պետք քան թուրքերին,դրա համար էլ թուրքերը դա որպես լծակ օգտագործում են ԼՂ հարցի նկատմամբ… դա գաղտնիք չի ու թուրքիան միշտ էլ ասել ա ու պետք չի ստեղ ասել որ թուրքերը մեզ խաբեցին… 

Ղարաբաղի հարցը մնում ա միակ հրատապ ու ակտուալ հարղը որից կախված ա մնացածը… հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններն ու սահմանը ԼՂ հարցի կցորդ ա… Սերժը սա իմանալով մտավ բանակցությունների ու ցեղասպանությունը փորձեց ինչ որ ձևով որպես խաղաթուղթ օգտագործել, բայց մեր դեմ օգտագործվեց… միջազգային հանրությունն այնուամենայնիվ համարում է որ բանակցություններ կան և պետք չէ "խանգարել" երկու երկրներին բարեկամանալու… էս ֆոնի վրա Սերոժի կասեցումը նույնքան ձանձրալի ու անհետաքրքիր ա ինչքան իրա մնացած ճառերն ու ձենը (չեմ կարում լսեմ… քունս կեսից տանում ա)

Կարծում եմ որ ԼՂ խնդիրը կակտիվանա … այսինքն ուրիշ ձև եթե ձևակերպեմ միջազգային հանրությունը հետաքրքրված ա ԼՂ-ի կարգավորմամբ ավելի քան առաջ… ու ռուսներն այստեղ բացառություն չեն և զարմանալիորեն ռուսների ու մնացածների կարծիքը լավ էլ համընկնում է… 

…ինձ թվում ա մեզ էսօր էս հարցը պտի որ անհանգստացնի ոչ թե էն թե մեր խորհրդարանը վավերացնելու ա պրոտոկոլնորը թե ոչ… է որ վավերացներ ինչ, որ չվավերացներ ինչ…

----------

Chuk (24.04.2010), Ձայնալար (24.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց արդյոք այդ երկու խնդիրներն էին դրված? Դա այն էր ինչ հայտարարվում էր...


պարզ երևում ա… պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի (չեմ ուզում ավելի կոպիտ բառ օգտագործեմ) դիմաց սահման… դա ըստ Սերժի պիտի լիներ, բայց թուրքերն ավելին ուզեցին… շատ հնարավոր ա որ պատմաբանների հանձնախումբը Սերժի նախաձեռնությամբ ընդգրկված լինի, քանի որ նա գիտեր որ թուրքերն այդպիսի առաջարկ/նախապայման ունեն… իրա արևին շուստռիություն ա արել…

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Կարծում եմ որ ԼՂ խնդիրը կակտիվանա … այսինքն ուրիշ ձև եթե ձևակերպեմ միջազգային հանրությունը հետաքրքրված ա ԼՂ-ի կարգավորմամբ ավելի քան առաջ… ու ռուսներն այստեղ բացառություն չեն և զարմանալիորեն ռուսների ու մնացածների կարծիքը լավ էլ համընկնում է… 
> ...


Մեֆ էլ ու՞ր ակտիվանա ԼՂ խնդիրը, տարին մի քանի անգամ Սերժն ու Ալիևը հանդիպում, չայ մայ են խմում: :Wink:  Միջազգային հանրությունը հետաքրքրված ա՞, թե ցույց ա տալիս, որ հետաքրքրված ա... Ինչու՞ է միջազգային հանրությունը այդպես հետաքրքրված, ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունե՞ն էդ համբալները...  :Jpit:  Էդ ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեն ռուսները :Xeloq: 

Հ.Գ. Ինձ թվում է, ԼՂ բազարը մի քիչ կսառի, դեռ ավելին, կողմերը կանցնեն իրար մեղադրելուն ու իրար վրա բոչկա գլորելուն, մինչև որ Ադրբեջանի դուխը հերիքի պատերազմ սկսելու համար: Մասնավորապես Ալիևը չափից դուրս խորն է գնացել իր տուֆտա հայտարարություններով ու խոստումներով, որևէ նորմալ փոխզիջումային տարբերակ իրականացնելու համար: Ռուսաստանը լռում է, որովհետև Ռուսաստանին ձեռ կտա եթե հայերը կարողանան Ադրբեջանին մի քիչ խրել ու «ռուսականացնել» Ադրբեջանը: Հայաստանի պարտությունը ռուսներին ձեռ չի տա, քանի որ հայերի պես լոյալ էլ ոչ մեկ չունի Ռուսաստանը հարավում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, Գեբելսը, որի անունով երդվում են քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաների այսպես ասած յուզերները (users), ասել է. «ամեն հանճարեղ բան պարզ է, ամեն պարզ բան՝ հանճարեղ է: Փոքրիկ մարդը սիրում է իր չնչինությունը քողարկել բարդ բաներով»... Քաղաքականությունն էլ էդքան բարդ բան չի, ինչքան որ ոմանք ներկայացնում են, դիվանագիտություն, բլա բլա բլա.... Թուրքիան առանձնապես ոչ մի օգուտ չունի Հայաստանի հետ սահման բացելուց, մանավանդ որ առանց դրա էլ Հայաստանը մի ուրիշ ձևի համառությամբ սպառում է թուրքական ապրանքները:


Պարզ պրիզման, տարրական թվաբանությունն ու քո գրածը տարբեր բաներ են: Ու այսուհանդերձ Գեբելսի այդ ասածը ես շատ չէի ընդհանրացնի սույն խնդրի համատեքստում: Նախ ես չեմ ասել, որ քաղաքակնությյունը բարդ բան է, բայց այն պարզունակ բան էլ չէ ու միշտ չէ, որ ենթարկվում է տարրական թվաբանության կանոններին, շատ հաճախ տարբեր հարցեր ունենում տարբեր շերտեր:
Իսկ Թուրքիայի օգուտ չքաղելու մասին ուղղակի համաձայն չեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ էլ ու՞ր ակտիվանա ԼՂ խնդիրը, տարին մի քանի անգամ Սերժն ու Ալիևը հանդիպում, չայ մայ են խմում: Միջազգային հանրությունը հետաքրքրված ա՞, թե ցույց ա տալիս, որ հետաքրքրված ա... Ինչու՞ է միջազգային հանրությունը այդպես հետաքրքրված, ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունե՞ն էդ համբալները...  Էդ ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեն ռուսները


Իրանք հայաստանում ու ադրբեջանում "ցույց տալու" խնդիր ունեն, բայց ոչ իրանց երկրներում… սահմանի մասին պարբերաբար խոսում են ասելա թե իրանց օրակարգում ա

Սկսել են ավելի հետաքրքրվել մեր տարածաշրջանով… իրանք ստեղ ծրագրեր ունեն տարբեր տեսակի նավթագազային ու տրանզիտային … ռուսները կարծում են որ ԼՂ-ի հացից հետո պետք ա նոր անցնել սահմանին… այսինքն հես ա շուտով… ռուսների կարծիքը հիմա շատ-շատ հարցերում ա համընկնում մնացածների հետ իսկ պրոբլեմատիկ խնդիրներն իրենց մեջ առայժմ սառեցված են… էս էլ ինձ հիմք ա տալիս կարծելու որ համամիտ են… եթե համամիտ չլինեին պիտի որ սառեցվեր, կամ էս ակտիվությունը չլիներ… 

…ապեր կարող ա և սխալ լինեմ, բայց ստեղից տենց ա երևում…

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, դու կարդացել ե՞ս էդ գիրքը: Նոր բան կա՞,  բացի Լևոնի հրապարակային ելույթներից: 
> 
>  Ի՞նչ աղետի ու կորուստների մասին է խոսքը: Մի քիչ մանրամասն խնդրեմ: Ինչպե՞ս ենք փրկում: Մի երկու խոսքով, եթե կարելի է:


Վիշապ ջան կարդացել եմ ու կարծես թե հրապարակային ելությներում չեմ հիշում որ հնչեցված լինի:
Երկրորդ մասին շատ ենք խոսելՇ: Այն ինչը ես համարում եմ կորուստ դու դա չես ընդունում և չես համարում որ կա նման վտանգ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան կարդացել եմ ու կարծես թե հրապարակային ելությներում չեմ հիշում որ հնչեցված լինի:
> Երկրորդ մասին շատ ենք խոսելՇ: Այն ինչը ես համարում եմ կորուստ դու դա չես ընդունում և չես համարում որ կա նման վտանգ:


Քյավթառ մարդ եմ: :Sclerosis:  Մի հատ հիշեցրու էլի, ինչի մասին է խոսքը, էդ ինչ չեմ ընդունում: Լևոնի  գրքի մասին չեմ խորանում, իր հրապարակային ելույթներից ինձ համար պարզ է իր դիրքորոշումը ու անիրագործելի:

----------


## voter

> ....
> Էդքան էլ վտանգավոր արձանագրություններ չէին, բայց ամեն դեպքում լավագույնը չէին: Հիմա կարևորը այն է, որ հարաբերությունների հնարավոր վերսկսման դեպքում այս արձանագրությունների վրա խաչ քաշվի, մերոնք հստակ պայմանավորվեն միայն սահման բացելու և դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին՝ նշված ժամկետներում, ոչ թե ահաբեկչության դեմ պայքարի հոդված մտցնեն դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու արձանագրությունում:


Էհ միամիտ պատկերացումներին մատաղ, ով է ասում որ այսուհետև կարող է հայ––թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարց այլևս քննարկվի՞ 
Հայ–Թուրքական սահման, հարաբերություններ թեման որպես այդպիսին այլևս փակվել է, ավելի ճիշտ ՍՏՈՐԱԴԱՍՎԵԼ է Արցախյան հարցին։
Ոչ մեկ այլևս չի կասկածում, որ թուրքիան Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները չի կարգավորելու մինչև Արցախի հարցը չլուծվի։
Այս բլեֆով սերժանտները մեզ քցել են նենց մի քաքի մեջ, որ այլևս Արցախի հասրցն էլ Հայաստանի հետ է կապվում ու որպես այդպիսին Արցախը անհնար կլինի որպես առանձին հարց ներկայացնել։

Միայն սահման բացելու բանակցությունները սրանք էին ու եթե այս արձանագրությունները չեն վավերացնում սերժանտները ուրեմն իրենց իրենց ոտով գնում ընգնում են թուրքերի պեչենու բախչեքը ու ինչքան էլ գոռան թուրքերը խորամանկ չէն մենք իրանցից խելոք դուրս եկանք, իրականում հենց թուրքերի խորամանկությունը ստացվեց իսկ սերժանտները մնացինց դատարկ տաշտակի առաջ.....

Դրական բացարձակապես ՈՉԻՆՉ Հայությունը այս ամենից չստացավ....
Սրվեցին Հայաստան–սփյուռք հարաբերությունները, սրվեց Արցախի հարցը, թուրքերը ադրբեջանցիների հետ ավելի սերտացան, Օբաման հերդական անգամ կարողացավ խուսափել Ցեղասպանության դատապարտումից....

Հայաստանի էությունը սահմանափակվել է Արցախի հարցով, դրա համար էլ մոտակա օրերին միայն Արցախի մասին է խոսվելու, այն է հնարավոր պատերազմի, քանի որ այնտեղ էլ նենց մադրիդյան, մայնֆոնդյան քաքեր են արդեն կերել սերժանտները, որ հենց այնպես առանց հետևանքների բանակցություններից դուրս չես քա, Բաքուն թուրքիա չի, որ բանակցությունները սառեցնես մինչև սերժանտները իրանց տաս տարվա նախագահությունը լափեն պրծնեն....

----------


## Բիձա

> Էհ միամիտ պատկերացումներին մատաղ, ով է ասում որ այսուհետև կարող է հայ––թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարց այլևս քննարկվի՞ 
> Հայ–Թուրքական սահման, հարաբերություններ թեման որպես այդպիսին այլևս փակվել է, ավելի ճիշտ ՍՏՈՐԱԴԱՍՎԵԼ է Արցախյան հարցին։
> Ոչ մեկ այլևս չի կասկածում, որ թուրքիան Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները չի կարգավորելու մինչև Արցախի հարցը չլուծվի։
> Այս բլեֆով սերժանտները մեզ քցել են նենց մի քաքի մեջ, որ այլևս Արցախի հասրցն էլ Հայաստանի հետ է կապվում ու որպես այդպիսին Արցախը անհնար կլինի որպես առանձին հարց ներկայացնել։
> 
> Միայն սահման բացելու բանակցությունները սրանք էին ու եթե այս արձանագրությունները չեն վավերացնում սերժանտները ուրեմն իրենց իրենց ոտով գնում ընգնում են թուրքերի պեչենու բախչեքը ու ինչքան էլ գոռան թուրքերը խորամանկ չէն մենք իրանցից խելոք դուրս եկանք, իրականում հենց թուրքերի խորամանկությունը ստացվեց իսկ սերժանտները մնացինց դատարկ տաշտակի առաջ.....
> 
> Դրական բացարձակապես ՈՉԻՆՉ Հայությունը այս ամենից չստացավ....
> Սրվեցին Հայաստան–սփյուռք հարաբերությունները, սրվեց Արցախի հարցը, թուրքերը ադրբեջանցիների հետ ավելի սերտացան, Օբաման հերդական անգամ կարողացավ խուսափել Ցեղասպանության դատապարտումից....
> ...


Ասել, թե էն գլխից սեռժը գիտեր, թե ինչ է անում- սխալ կլինի: Բայց գործողությունների վեկտորը լեգիտիմություն ստանալն էր: Ինքը գնաց էնքան, մինչև իր  լեգիտիմության հարցը օրակարգից հանվեց: Այ էդ կետում էլ տղեն ստոպ տվեց:  
Բա ստոպ չտար՞: 
Երբ գնում էր, հակ-ը ասեց՞, թե արա էս ուր՞: 
Որ մեկն ասեց՞:  
Ամեն մեկը իր արևին մի ստորակետի սխալ էր  գտել  թղթերում ու հենց էդ ստորակետի պռոշից կախված իր մուղամով իբր քլնգում էր: Եթե տղա էին, թող ասեին, արա ախպեր /անգրագետ, մարդասպան, հանցագործ, սաշիկի ախպեր, ուզուրպատոր, կեղծարար,- ինչ որ է/ Էս ուր՞-  որ ըտենց բան ես արել- կմորթենք: Դե թող ասեին, տեսնեմ կգնար՞: Դաշնակները դաժե նստան մի կտոր հաց չուտելու, բայց  մյուսների ձեռից էդքանն էլ չեկավ չէ՞: :LOL: 
Էդ ֆուտբոլն ու թղթերը ընդիմության ու իրենց բացատրածով էլ, փաստորեն ողջ ժողովրդի   լուռ համաձայնությամբ են կյանքի կոչվել, չէ՞: Ինչի ով չգիտեր, որ 1,5 միլիոն զոհը ոչ ֆուտբոլով, ոչ էլ սահման բացելով չի ուտվի՞: Ինչի ով չգիտեր, որ թուրքերն ու ազերիները նույն թուրքն են: Ով չգիտեր, որ սահմանը բացած -չբացածը մի հաշիվ ա, որովհետև հայաստանը արտահանելու բան չունի, ներմուծելն էլ իրանց ձեռն ա: Ով չգիտի, որ էս իշխանությունները ստեղծման օրից շատ էլ լավ օգտվել են բլոկադայից, ու հենց բլոկադայի շնորհիվ էլ գոյատևել են:  Ով չգիտի, որ եթե սահմանն էլ բացվեց, միևնույն է, չոփի ճշտությամբ կոնցլագերային հաշվառումը շարունակվելու է: 
Ու վերջապես երբ պետք է ընդիմությունը սահման բացելու խաղերը թարգի ու ասի, որ  հայաստանի բոլոր պրոբլեմները ներսում են, սահմանից էս կողմ: Ղարաբաղ ասածն էլ է մեր ներսի հարցը: Իսկ մենք միշտ էլ ղարաբաղը բրախած ենք եղել- թե գնա ինքնուրոյն քո հարցերը լուծի- մենք ըսենց կողքից բալետ կանենք: Թուրքը, մեզ մորթած թուրքը, լրիվ ուրիշ կողմից եկել, ասում է ես էլ եմ ղարաբաղի խաղի մեջ, իսկ մենք նորից անցնում ենք հին   իդիոտիզմին, թե հրեն ղարաբաղը -հրեն դուք,  իրար հետ քցեք-բռնեք, մենք չկանք: Լսեք, ղարաբաղ-թուրան հարաբերակցությունը 1-10 միլիոնի է: Գոնե հասկանում ենք, թե ինչ ենք ասում՞:  Բա սրա անունը քաղաքական, ազգային, հումանիտար, հոգեբանական, փալասություն չի՞: 
Այնպես որ տղաներ, "կռվից հետո ու էսքան կերած բողկերից հետո  չարժե չեղած բռունցքները  տատանել": :Ok: 
Վոտեր ջան, ճիշտ ես: *Արդեն լրիվ հնարավոր է դարձել պատերազմը, որովհետև եթե 100 անգամ շանտաժ են անում ու չեն անում, ապա էդ շանտաժ անողը դառնում է ծիծաղի առարկա: Ալիևը հիմա ծանր վիճակում է հոգեբանորեն, եթե պատերազմ չսկսեց, ապա խեղկատակ է դառնալու:, Դրա համար պատերազմը գեոքաղաքական տրամաբնությունից անցել է անհատական վրեժխնդրության ու հոգեբանության ոլորտ ու վստահ լինել, թե որևէ մեկը կարող է նրա ձեռքը բռնել,  մանկամտություն է: Պատերազմ ասածը տանձի պես հասունացել է ու մի օր ընկնելու է մեր բոլորի գլխին: 
Ու սրանից ոչ թե վախենալ է պետք, այլ հասկանալ  ու հասկացնել գոնե ընդիմությանը,  որ էլ խաղեր չկան:*
Ինչ վերաբերում է Սեռժին, ու իրա արածին, ապա ինքն այլ քայլ չուներ: Նա միշտ եղել է ստվերային խաղացող, էդպիսին էլ մնացել է: Ղարաբաղում չկար, Հայաստանում չկար,  հենց իր համար ռոբի մարդ գյուլլելուն-չկար: Էդ մարդը միշտ էլ չի եղել, հո նորություն չի՞: Հիմա էլ չկա: Դասավորեց իր պաշտոնավարման հարցը- վերջ, կգնա արձակուրդ: 
Ցավալին այն է, որ իրա ալրետնատիվը չկա: Իրա ձեռից հոլ փախցնողը չկա: 
Ու ալտերնատիվն էլ ոչ թե քաղհասարակությունն է, որը մի 20 սերնդում յա կստեղծվի, յա ոչ,  այլ այն մեկը, որը պատերազմի դեմը կառնի իշխանությանը ներսում քաղաքականապես  լացացնելով:  :Ok: 
Բայց ցավոք սրտի,  այդ գործիչն էլ կերտվելու շանս չունի, որովհետև հայոց համազգային լոլոն ու տրնգին էն ուժի են, որ խլացնում են իդիոտիզմից տարբերվող ցանկացած տրամաբանություն:  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> *Արդեն լրիվ հնարավոր է դարձել պատերազմը, որովհետև եթե 100 անգամ շանտաժ են անում ու չեն անում, ապա էդ շանտաժ անողը դառնում է ծիծաղի առարկա: Ալիևը հիմա ծանր վիճակում է հոգեբանորեն, եթե պատերազմ չսկսեց, ապա խեղկատակ է դառնալու:, Դրա համար պատերազմը գեոքաղաքական տրամաբնությունից անցել է անհատական վրեժխնդրության ու հոգեբանության ոլորտ ու վստահ լինել, թե որևէ մեկը կարող է նրա ձեռքը բռնել,  մանկամտություն է: Պատերազմ ասածը տանձի պես հասունացել է ու մի օր ընկնելու է մեր բոլորի գլխին: 
> Ու սրանից ոչ թե վախենալ է պետք, այլ հասկանալ  ու հասկացնել գոնե ընդիմությանը,  որ էլ խաղեր չկան:*


Բիձա, սխալվում ես: Պատերազմը այս պահին աբսուրդ բան ա երևում:
իսկ Ալիևը… եթե իրա իմիջը մի ընենց փակտր ա, որ դրա համար պատերազմ, ա սկսելու, ուրեմն ասա Սերժը, որ իրանից մի քանի գլուխ ավել ա որպես պետական-իշխանական մարդ, ապա եթե ուզի , կարա համաշխաչհային պատերազմ սկսի  :LOL:  …
ոչ եղբայր… ոչ Սերոժը ոչ էլ առավել ևս էտ տուտուց Ալիևը-պուճուրը իրանցից բան չեն ներկայացնում միջազգային ասպարեզում: ամենաշատը, իրանք կարան իրանց քարտուղարուհում գործից ազատեն  :Smile: : չնայած դա էլ շատ անգամ կարող ա իրանց համար հնարավոր չլինի անել  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, սխալվում ես: Պատերազմը այս պահին աբսուրդ բան ա երևում:
> իսկ Ալիևը… եթե իրա իմիջը մի ընենց փակտր ա, որ դրա համար պատերազմ, ա սկսելու, ուրեմն ասա Սերժը, որ իրանից մի քանի գլուխ ավել ա որպես պետական-իշխանական մարդ, ապա եթե ուզի , կարա համաշխաչհային պատերազմ սկսի  …
> ոչ եղբայր… ոչ Սերոժը ոչ էլ առավել ևս էտ տուտուց Ալիևը-պուճուրը իրանցից բան չեն ներկայացնում միջազգային ասպարեզում: ամենաշատը, իրանք կարան իրանց քարտուղարուհում գործից ազատեն : չնայած դա էլ շատ անգամ կարող ա իրանց համար հնարավոր չլինի անել


Աստված ձենդ լսի միջազգային ասպարեզներում, սատանի ականջն էլ խուլ, ԴՎ ջան:

----------


## voter

Պատերազմը արդեն գնում է, ոչ լայնածավալ ու ոչ անմիջական շփման գծով, այլ սառը միջազգային ատյաններում ու համախոհներ հավաքելով։ Բաքուն թուրքերի հետ այս ամբողջինց դուրս եկավ միասնական համախոհ դիրքերով....

Տաք պատերազմը սերժանտերին էլ ալիեվնի խանությանն էլ պետք չի, դա մենակ ծախս ա, իրանք սկի քոռ կոպեկ չեն ուզում ծախսեն փախստականների ու ազատագրված տարածքների ժողովրդին պահեն ուր մնաց փող հատկացնեն, որ դրանք իրար վրա բառադի պատրոն կրակեն... 
ԴԱԽՈԴ չկա իրանց պատերազմից...

Լեգիտիմացիան էլ որ ստացել է Սարգսյանը համաձայն եմ, նրա անձնական կաևոր ձեռքբերումն է, դրանից էլ սերժանտները տրնգի են պարում գովերգելով իրենց մեծությունը։ Բայց մինչև հաջորդ Արցախի թեմայով հանդիպումն է տիրելու այդ լեգիտիմությունը, սերժանտները դեռ այդքան հեշտ չեն մարսելու ազատագրված տարածքների հանձնելու պատրաստակամության հայտարարությունը, Սիրիայում արված։

ՈՒղղակի մինչ օրս պլստում էին, «ապե կարևոր գործ կա, թուրքերի հետ Երևան–Անկարա կանալ ենք քաշմ – իսկ Արցախի հարցում բան ա ասում ենք, հոմ չարինք»,  բայց հիմա բերելու են դնեն Արցախի հարցը ամենաառաջին դիրքում ու հաջորդ հանդիպմանը պիտի կոնկրետ ասի երբ որ ամսին, որ ժամին ա Մադրիդյանին ՀԱ ասելու սրժանտը ու ոչ թե միջազգային շուկայի համար այլ հենց Հայաստանում գնա ասի ժողովրդի առաջ ՀԱ...

Ինչքան հասկացա երկու շաբաթից Մայիսին կանչել են ներկայանալ Մոսկվա ու աչքիս երկու ամիս է լեգիտիմությունը տևելու....

----------


## ministr

> *Ստամբուլում այրել են Հայաստանի դրոշը*
> 
> 
> Թուրքիայի «Մեծ միասնություն» կուսակցությունը (BBP) Ստամբուլի Թաքսիմ հրապարակում այրել է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դրոշը:
> 
> Թուրքական լրատվամիջոցների փոխանցմամբ` BBP կուսակցությունը հակացույց է կազմակերպել ի պատասխան թուրք մտավորականների կողմից նույն օրը նույն վայրում կազմակերպված՝ Հայոց ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակին նվիրված միջոցառմանը:
> 
> Թուրք ցուցարարները քայլել են՝ ձեռքներին բռնած ԱՍԱԼԱ-ի կողմից սպանված թուրք դիվանագետների նկարները, Ադրբեջանի դրոշը և աղաղակել «Այսպես կոչված մտավորականներ, ծախու վախկոտներ», «Մենք հայ չենք», «Հայկական Սփյուռքը հպարտանում է ձեզանով» և այլ բացականչություններ:
> 
> Հակացույցի ավարտին թուրք ազգայնականներն այրել են Հայաստանի դրոշը: Թուրք իրավապահները փորձել են խոչընդոտել, սակայն երբ ցուցարարներն արդարացել են, թե «նրանք էլ մեր դրոշն են այրել», հետ են քաշվել։


Մեր "քյաբաբները" Թուրքիայի դրոշ են վառել???

----------


## Chuk

> Մեր "քյաբաբները" Թուրքիայի դրոշ են վառել???


Իհարկե  :Smile: 
Ինչի՞ որ տարի չեն վառում որ, ջահերով երթից առաջ:

----------


## ministr

Իրանց պատկերացրած պայքարն էդա փաստորեն` "սմենով" հացադուլ ու դրոշ վառել: Եթե կես տոկոս վտանգ լիներ, որ էդ դրոշը ոտեր կառնի ու էն երկար ձողով համապատասխան ֆունկցիաներ կկատարի հաստատ դրան չէր հասնի: Ընդ որում հեչ բացառված չի, որ էդ վառողը անցած ամառ ոտերը արևինա տնգել հենց Անթալիայում (էս տարի էլ Հին ընԳերներով են գնալու ) ու հագին էլ թուրքական արտադրության շորա:

Սենց ախմախ "հայրենասերներին" պետքա որոշակի սահմանների մեջ մտցնել...

----------


## Chuk

Է փոխարենը վատ չի հնչում. այրվող դրոշների հակամարտություն  :Cool:

----------


## Rammer

*ՈՐ ՔԻՄ ԶԱՐԿԻ` ՋԱՐԴԻ ՀԱԶԱՐ
*
Ամերիկահայ աշխարհահռչակ մոդել, ինչ որ տեղ նաեւ պոռնոաստղ Քիմ Քարդաշյանը Twitter սոցիալական ցանցում տեղադրել է 1915 թվականի ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու կոչեր: Փաստորեն, ինտերնետում գեղեցկատես Քիմը ներկայանում է ոչ միայն իր սեռական զուգընկերոջ հետ խաղերով, այլ նաեւ այդօրինակ ազգային եւ համամարդկային կոչերով:

Դժվար է ասել, թե ինչից ավելի շատ` Քիմի սեռական խաղերից, թե նրա ազգային ու համամարդկային կոչերից, բայց թուրքերը գրգռվել են եւ պատասխանել Քիմին, թե ոչինչ էլ չպիտի ճանաչեն, որովհետեւ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել: Բայց Քիմը չի ընկճվում եւ ի պատասխան բոլոր թուրքերի, միեւնույն է, գրում է, որ “եկել է հայերի ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու” ժամանակը:

Նկատելի է, որ հայազգի այդ գեղեցկուհին վերջին շրջանում բավական ակտիվ է եւ սկսել է հաճախ երեւակվել հայ-թուրքական լրահոսում: Մասնավորապես, հիշարժան է, որ ամիսներ առաջ նա հարցազրույց էր տվել թուրքական մամուլին: Այն ժամանակ իհարկե Քիմը թուրքերին ներկայացել էր ոչ որպես պահանջատեր, այլ նույնիսկ հայտարարել էր, թե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունը պետք է կարգավորվի, քանի որ հայերն ու թուրքերը հարեւաններ են, ու բացի դա էլ “շատ ընդհանրություններ” ունեն: Քիմը նույնիսկ խոսել էր այն մասին, որ իրենց հորական ընտանիքում շատ իրերի անվանումներ, շատ արտահայտություններ թուրքերեն էին ասվում:

Բայց հիմա թուրքերը տեսնում են, որ Քիմը ոչ միայն կարող է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության կարգավորման գործընթացին տալ, ինչ պետք է, այլ նաեւ կարող է պահանջել թուրքերից, եթե պետք է: 

Ըստ երեւույթին, ժամանակն է, որ պաշտոնական Երեւանն ուշադրության արժանացնի հրապուրիչ Քիմի դիվանագիտական պոտենցիալը: Ինչպես երեւում է, Քիմն ունի բացառիկ դիվանագիտական հոտառություն, եվ երբ պետք է` տալիս է, երբ պետք է` պահանջում է: Երբ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները նոր էին ստորագրվել, Քիմը հայ-թուրքական գործընթացին տալիս էր իր հավանությունը: Հիմա, երբ արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացի մասին հայտարարություն է արվել Հայաստանում, Քիմը հանդես է գալիս պահանջատիրության դիրքերից:

Նա դրսեւորում է հմուտ դիվանագետի հատկանիշներ, որոնք չօգտագործելը կլինի աններելի սխալ: Իսկական ժամանակն է Քիմ Քարդաշյանին նշանակել ՀՀ հատուկ հանձնարարությունների գծով դեսպան: Ընդ որում, դրա համար ամենեւին էլ պետք չէ պաշտոնանկ անել այդ պաշտոնն ունեցող Արկադի Ղուկասյանին: Ճիշտը երկու դեսպան ունենալն է: Ի վերջո, բաներ կան, որոնք տղամարդը կարող է լավ անել, բաներ կան, որոնք լավ կստացվեն կնոջ մոտ: Դե, իսկ եթե հատուկ հանձնարարությունների երկու դեսպանները աշխատեն գործակցված ու ներդաշնակ, արդյունքը կարող է լինել ուղղակի սպասվածից էլ ավելի մեծ:

Ի վերջո, եթե խնդիրը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների գործընթացը կասեցված կամ կանգնեցրած պահելն է, մինչեւ թուրքերը կոտրվեն, ապա թերեւս այդ գործում Քիմ Քարդաշյանի ներուժը թերագնահատելը կլինի լուրջ բացթողում: Պետք լինի կանգնեցնել գործընթացը` նա կկանգնեցնի, պետք լինի շարժել տեղից` *նա կշարժի*:

*ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ*

----------


## Բիձա

> *ՈՐ ՔԻՄ ԶԱՐԿԻ` ՋԱՐԴԻ ՀԱԶԱՐ
> *
> Ամերիկահայ աշխարհահռչակ մոդել, ինչ որ տեղ նաեւ պոռնոաստղ Քիմ Քարդաշյանը Twitter սոցիալական ցանցում տեղադրել է 1915 թվականի ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու կոչեր: Փաստորեն, ինտերնետում գեղեցկատես Քիմը ներկայանում է ոչ միայն իր սեռական զուգընկերոջ հետ խաղերով, այլ նաեւ այդօրինակ ազգային եւ համամարդկային կոչերով:
> 
> Դժվար է ասել, թե ինչից ավելի շատ` Քիմի սեռական խաղերից, թե նրա ազգային ու համամարդկային կոչերից, բայց թուրքերը գրգռվել են եւ պատասխանել Քիմին, թե ոչինչ էլ չպիտի ճանաչեն, որովհետեւ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել: Բայց Քիմը չի ընկճվում եւ ի պատասխան բոլոր թուրքերի, միեւնույն է, գրում է, որ “եկել է հայերի ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու” ժամանակը:
> 
> Նկատելի է, որ հայազգի այդ գեղեցկուհին վերջին շրջանում բավական ակտիվ է եւ սկսել է հաճախ երեւակվել հայ-թուրքական լրահոսում: Մասնավորապես, հիշարժան է, որ ամիսներ առաջ նա հարցազրույց էր տվել թուրքական մամուլին: Այն ժամանակ իհարկե Քիմը թուրքերին ներկայացել էր ոչ որպես պահանջատեր, այլ նույնիսկ հայտարարել էր, թե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունը պետք է կարգավորվի, քանի որ հայերն ու թուրքերը հարեւաններ են, ու բացի դա էլ “շատ ընդհանրություններ” ունեն: Քիմը նույնիսկ խոսել էր այն մասին, որ իրենց հորական ընտանիքում շատ իրերի անվանումներ, շատ արտահայտություններ թուրքերեն էին ասվում:
> 
> Բայց հիմա թուրքերը տեսնում են, որ Քիմը ոչ միայն կարող է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության կարգավորման գործընթացին տալ, ինչ պետք է, այլ նաեւ կարող է պահանջել թուրքերից, եթե պետք է: 
> ...


Ռամ ջան, էդ պոռնուհու վարած գիծն ու  իրա սարքած կլիպերը որ տեսած ըլնես, /հույս ունեմ որ չես տեսել/ մի գուցե փոշմանես, որ դրել ես էստեղ: Դա ու  մի աննկարագրելի զզվելի արարած ա, որը զբաղված ա ամեն  տեսակի պոռնկությունները նկարահանելով ու ռեկլամելով, սկսած անկողնում գեյերից, լեզբիյանկեքից, վերջացրած ամենաստորին դեգեներատներով: Ոչ դեմքին, ոչ որևէ բանում ինտելեկտի նշույլներ չունի:  Էդ կնկանից ու իրա ցեղից ամաչել է պետք, որ հայ են ու հեռու փախնել, այլ ոչ թե բանի տեղ դնել-մեծարել:

----------


## Chuk

Ո՞վ ա մեծարել  :Huh:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ո՞վ ա մեծարել





> *Ըստ երեւույթին, ժամանակն է, որ պաշտոնական Երեւանն ուշադրության արժանացնի հրապուրիչ Քիմի դիվանագիտական պոտենցիալը: Ինչպես երեւում է, Քիմն ունի բացառիկ դիվանագիտական հոտառություն, եվ երբ պետք է` տալիս է, երբ պետք է` պահանջում է: Երբ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները նոր էին ստորագրվել, Քիմը հայ-թուրքական գործընթացին տալիս էր իր հավանությունը: Հիմա, երբ արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացի մասին հայտարարություն է արվել Հայաստանում, Քիմը հանդես է գալիս պահանջատիրության դիրքերից:Նա դրսեւորում է հմուտ դիվանագետի հատկանիշներ, որոնք չօգտագործելը կլինի աններելի սխալ:* Իսկական ժամանակն է Քիմ Քարդաշյանին նշանակել ՀՀ հատուկ հանձնարարությունների գծով դեսպան: Ընդ որում, դրա համար ամենեւին էլ պետք չէ պաշտոնանկ անել այդ պաշտոնն ունեցող Արկադի Ղուկասյանին: Ճիշտը երկու դեսպան ունենալն է: Ի վերջո, բաներ կան, որոնք տղամարդը կարող է լավ անել, բաներ կան, որոնք լավ կստացվեն կնոջ մոտ: Դե, իսկ եթե հատուկ հանձնարարությունների երկու դեսպանները աշխատեն գործակցված ու ներդաշնակ, արդյունքը կարող է լինել ուղղակի սպասվածից էլ ավելի մեծ:
> Ի վերջո, եթե խնդիրը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների գործընթացը կասեցված կամ կանգնեցրած պահելն է, մինչեւ թուրքերը կոտրվեն, *ապա թերեւս այդ գործում Քիմ Քարդաշյանի ներուժը թերագնահատելը կլինի լուրջ բացթողում: Պետք լինի կանգնեցնել գործընթացը` նա կկանգնեցնի, պետք լինի շարժել տեղից` նա կշարժի*:
> 
> ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ


Հատուկ նայեցի, թե կարող ա, ապրիլի 1-ն ա, կամ հումորի բաժնում է տեղադրված, Ոչ մեկն էլ չբռնեց: Բացի վերնագրից, մնացածը հումորի հետ վրոդե կապ չունեն: Թե դու տեղյակ ես, որ հումոր ա, ասա իմանամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Հատուկ նայեցի, թե կարող ա, ապրիլի 1-ն ա, կամ հումորի բաժնում է տեղադրված, Ոչ մեկն էլ չբռնեց: Բացի վերնագրից, մնացածը հումորի հետ վրոդե կապ չունեն: Թե դու տեղյակ ես, որ հումոր ա, ասա իմանամ:


Բիձ ջան, ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ սրան բանի տեղ դնել ընդհանրապես պետք չի, բայց Բադալյանը չի մեծարում, հակառակը, «ղժում» ա:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, էդ պոռնուհու վարած գիծն ու  իրա սարքած կլիպերը որ տեսած ըլնես, /հույս ունեմ որ չես տեսել/ մի գուցե փոշմանես, որ դրել ես էստեղ: Դա ու  մի աննկարագրելի զզվելի արարած ա, որը զբաղված ա ամեն  տեսակի պոռնկությունները նկարահանելով ու ռեկլամելով, սկսած անկողնում գեյերից, լեզբիյանկեքից, վերջացրած ամենաստորին դեգեներատներով: Ոչ դեմքին, ոչ որևէ բանում ինտելեկտի նշույլներ չունի:  Էդ կնկանից ու իրա ցեղից ամաչել է պետք, որ հայ են ու հեռու փախնել, այլ ոչ թե բանի տեղ դնել-մեծարել:


Մի հատ կարճ կինո եմ տեսել:Էն որ նեգռը խզարումա: ՈՒրիշ բան չեմ տեսել... :Blush:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մենք էլ թուրքերին ասենք՝ լուծեք Կիպրոսի, քրդական հարցերը…
> 
> Եթե մեկը ցանկանում է իր շենքում ապրող հարևանի հետ հարաբերությունները կարգավորել կամ նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունենալ, չի նշանակում, որ շենքի բոլոր պրոբլեմները պետք է լուծի, կամ թաղամասի բոլոր պրոբլեմները պետք է լուծի: Այսպես է պատասխանել ՀՀ արտգործնախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանը Հանրային հեռուստատեսության «Իրական քաղաքականություն» հաղորդման ժամանակ Թուրքիայի՝ Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման համար Ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի լուծման նախապայմանն առաջադրելու մասին հարցին։
> 
> Ըստ Նալբանդյանի՝ եթե այդ տրամաբանությունից ելնենք, ուրեմն մենք էլ թուրքերին պետք է ասենք՝ լուծեք ձեր հարցերը Կիպրոսի հետ, քրդական և բազմաթիվ այլ հարցեր, հետո կանդրադառնանք հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին: «Այդ տրամաբանությամբ կարող ենք Աֆղանստանից մինչև Սուդան կամ աշխարհի այլ հարցերի միաժամանակ լուծում պահանջել: Չեմ կարծում, որ դա տրամաբանական մոտեցում է»,- ասել է ՀՀ արտգործնախարարը


«Թշերը» սկսել է բլբլալ։ Վատ չի։ Եթե քաջություն ունենա թուրքերի երեսին ասելու նման տրամաբանական բաները ու մեկ էլ ժամանակին ասելու, «սավսեմ» վատ չի լինի։

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> «Թշերը» սկսել է բլբլալ։ Վատ չի։ Եթե քաջություն ունենա թուրքերի երեսին ասելու նման տրամաբանական բաները ու մեկ էլ ժամանակին ասելու, «սավսեմ» վատ չի լինի։


Որն է տրամաբանությունը, որ թուրքերը խոսում են Կովկասի մասին իսկ Նալբանդյանը ասի գնացեք Կիպրոսի մասին մտածեք? Թուրքերը երբ են ասել որ աշխարհում ուզում են խաղաղություն հաստատեն որ Նալբանդյանն էլ ոգևորվել ա?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որն է տրամաբանությունը, որ թուրքերը խոսում են Կովկասի մասին իսկ Նալբանդյանը ասի գնացեք Կիպրոսի մասին մտածեք? Թուրքերը երբ են ասել որ աշխարհում ուզում են խաղաղություն հաստատեն որ Նալբանդյանն էլ ոգևորվել ա?


Թուրքերին ոչ մեկ չի խնդրել Կովկասի կայունության մասին մտածել, Թուրքերն իրենք խնդիրներ ունեն, «Թշերը» երևի սա է ուզում ասել, պարզապես որ ասի էլ, դրանից բան չի փոխվելու, փոխադարձ մեղադրանքներով քիրվայություն չես անի :Jpit:  Ուղղակի դիշովկա իբր–թե «տրամաբանական» կեղծ բարոյական ելևէջներով սրանք ուզում են քաղաքականություն անել, էլ խաբար չեն, որ Թուրքիան այդ «արվեստում» իրենց ծալած ունի։ «21–րդ դարում փակ սահմաններ չպետք է լինեն», «Ցեղասպանությունը պիտի բոլորը ճանաչեն, որ խուսափեն ցեղասպանություններից հետագայում», «Ղարաբաղի ժողովդրի ինքնորոշման իրավունքի իրացման հնարավորությունը» նման լղոզված, տուֆտա բարոյախոսական լոզունգներն են սրանց ողջ ռեսուրսը։ Մարդիկ բախտի բերմամբ թե պատահմամբ հայտնվել են իշխանության, ու փորձում են ինքնահաստատվել։ Մեր ժողովդրի միջին մակարդակով սրանք են յանի ուժեղագույնները համաձայն ջունգլիի օրենքի։ Մեր պարագայում ամեն ինչ ճակատագրի հույսին է թողնված, այսինքն յաբախտի ու մեր հիմնական դժբախտությունը գումարային առումով ուղեղի ցածր աբառոտներն են։ Քյաբաբն է մեր համար մեկ թշնամին։

----------

Rammer (27.04.2010), Բիձա (27.04.2010), Տրիբուն (05.05.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*Թուրքական հերթական նկրտումների մասին*

Թուրքիայի ԱԳ նախարար Ահմեդ Դավութօղլուն Նախիջևանի Մեջլիսի նախագահի հետ հանդիպմանը հայտարարել է, թե Թուրքիան միշտ հետաքրքրվել է Նախիջևանով: Նա ասել է, թե Կարսի պայմանագիրը մնում է ուժի մեջ, որով Թուրքիան համարվում է Նախիջևանի անվտանգության երաշխավորը: Նախիջևանի անվտանգությունը Թուրքիայի անվտանգությունն է, հայտարարել է Դավութօղլուն: 
Lragir.am 28.04.2010

Սա առաջին դեպքը չէ, երբ մեր հարևան երկրի արտգործնախարարն աչքի է ընկնում բացառիկ երևակայությամբ: Նա հաճախ բաներ է տեսնում, որոնք իրականության մեջ չկան: Պնդումը, որ «Կարսի պայմանագիրը մնում է ուժի մեջ, որով Թուրքիան համարվում է Նախի¬ջևանի երաշխավորը» դրանց թվից է: Քանի որ Կարսի պայմանագրի (չ)վավերականության և (ան)օրինականության հարցին առիթներ ունեցել եմ անդրադառնալու,  այսու անդրադառնամ միայն պնդման երկրորդ մասին. «...Թուրքիան համարվում է Նախիջևանի երաշխավորը»:
Կարսի, այսպես կոչված, պայմանագրի նման մեկնությունը միանգամայն հիմնազուրկ է: Նախ տեսնենք ի՞նչ է ասված Կարսի, այսպես կոչված, պայմանագրի մեջ: Գրում եմ «այսպես կոչված», քանզի այն ընդհանրապես պայմանագիր չէ, որովհետև չի կնքվել միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյեկտների միջև, այլ գործարք է 2 հրացանավոր-հանցավոր քաղաքական ուժերի` բոլշևիզմի և քեմալիզմի, միջև: Իշխանությունն ապօրինաբար բռնազավթած և իշխանության բռանազավթմանը ձգտող ուժերի Կարսի գործարքն ամրագրող փաստաթղթի 5-րդ հոդվածում գրված է. 
«Թուրքիայի կառավարությունը և Սովետական Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի կառավարությունները համաձայն են, որ սույն պայմանագրի III հավելվածում նշված սահմաններում Նախիջևանի մարզը կազմի ինքնավար տերիտորիա` Ադրբեջանի խնամակալության ներքո»:  
[Article 5. The Turkish Government and the Soviet Governments of Armenia and Azerbaijan are agreed that the region of Nakhichevan, within the limits specified by Annex III to the present Treaty, constitutes an autonomous territory under the protection of Azerbaijan.]  [Статья 5. Турецкое Правительство и Советские Правительства Азербайджана и Армении соглашаются, что Нахичеванская область в границах, указанных в приложении 3 настоящего договора, образует автономную территорию под покровительством Азербайджана.] 
Մինչև բուն հարցին անցնելն ուզում եմ ուշադրություն հրավիրել այն հույժ կարևոր հանգամանքի վրա, որ անգամ Կարսի գործարքով Նախիջևանի շրջանը չի հանդիսանում կամ համարվում Ադրբեջանի մաս, այլ միայն գտնվում է Ադրբեջանի «խնամակալության ներքո» (under the protection; под покровительством): Ընդհանրապես, ըստ միջազգային իրավունքի, «պրոտեկտորատը իրավական հարաբերություն է երկու պետությունների միջև» (Under International Law protectorate is the legal relation between two states):  Այսինքն, դրանք երկու առանձին միավորներ են և միևնույն երկրի երկու մասերը չեն:  Ինչպես, օրինակ, Թունիսը և Մարոկոն Ֆրանսիայի պրոտեկտորատներն էին, սակայն նրա մասը չէին կամ Եգիպտոսը բրիտանական պրոտեկտորատ էր, սակայն Մեծ Բրիտանիայի մասը չէր: 
Նախիջևանի ԻՍՍՀ դրոշը, որի վրայի հայերեն 
մակագրությունը վկայում է այդ վարչական 
միավորի հայկական էության մասին	 

Ակնհայտ է, որ Կարսի, այսպես կոչված, պայմանագրի 5-րդ հոդվածը կողմերից որևէ մեկին չի տվել երաշխավորի (guarantor) կարգավիճակ: Այդ հոդվածին մաս հանդիսացող 3 կողմերից երկուսը («Թուրքիայի կառավարությունը և Սովետական Հայաստանի... կառավարությունը») ունեն իրավահա¬վասար կարգավիճակ: Հիշյալ հոդվածի մեջ ընդհանրապես չկա որևէ հանձնառություն, այլ միայն առկա է 3 կողմերի միջև համաձայ¬նություն Նախիջևանի մարզի կարգավիճակի մասին: Այսինքն, սույն հոդվածն ամրագրում է կայացած, ավարտված պայմանավորվածություն, այլ ոչ թե ապառնի պարտավորություն: Երաշխավորող պայմանագրի էությունը` երաշխավորվող հանձնառությունն է (The substance of a guarantee treaty is the guarantee commitment):  Երաշխավորվող հանձնառության բացակայությունը զրկում է, անգամ մեծ ցանկության դեպքում, Կարսի, այսպես կոչված, պայմանագիրը դիտարկել որպես երաշխավորող պայմանագիր: Ընդսմին, երաշխավորող պայմանագրի մեջ պետք է հստակ լինի, թե ով ինչ է երաշխավորում: Օրինակ, Ազգերի լիգայի Կանոնակարգի (The Covenant of the League of Nations) 10-րդ հոդվածով կազմակերպությունը երաշխավորում էր իր անդամների ՙտարածքային ամբողջականությունն ու գոյություն ունեցող քաղաքական անկախությունը» (the territorial integrity and existing political independence): Մեր քննարկման հերոս Թուրքիան, Հունաստանի և Մեծ Բրիտանիայի հետ միասին, եռակողմ պայմանագրով (1959թ.) [հոդված 2-րդ]. «...երաշխավորում է[ր] Կիպրոսի Հանրապետության անկախությունը, տարածքային ամբողջականությունն ու անվտանգությունը» (...guarantee the independence, territorial integrity and security of the Republic of Cyprus):
Բերենք օրինակներ նաև մեր ժողովրդի պատմությունից: Հիշո՞ւմ եք Պարույր Սևակի անմահ տողերը Անլռելի զանգակատուն-ից. 
Մեր արցունքի դեմ մի կում ջուր տվին,
16-ն այսպես մի կերպ շուռ տվին: 
Աչքդ լույս լինի, դու օգտվեցիր թվաբանություն.
Աճեց քո 16-ը` դարձավ 61:
Այստեղ հիշատակված են 2 հայտնի պայմանագրերի` Սան-Ստեֆանոյի նախնական հաշտության պայմանագրի (3 մարտի, 1878թ.) և Բեռլինի պայմանագրի (13 հուլիսի, 1878թ.) հայերին վերաբերող հայտնի #16 և #61 հոդվածները, որոնք, ըստ էության, երաշխիքային պարտավորություններ էին` հանձնառություններ բարեփոխումների համար: Սան-Ստեֆա¬նոյի պայմանագիրը երաշխավորում էր Թուրքիայի ստանձնած պարտավորությունների կատարումը, այն է. «անհապաղ կենսագործել հայաբնակ մարզերի տեղական կարիքներից բխող բարելավումներ և բարեփոխումներ»: Ի դեպ, ուշադրություն դարձրեք «անհապաղ» բառին, արդյո՞ք դա Ձեզ չի հիշեցնում «ողջամիտ ժամանակահատվածում» բառակապակ¬ցությունը: Բեռլինի պայմանագիրը գրեթե նույնպիսի երաշխիքներ է տալիս, սակայն այս անգամ երաշխավոր (guarantor) էին հանդես գալիս արդեն պայմանագիրը կնքած բոլոր պետությունները. ՙառանց հետագա հապաղման իրագործել հայաբնակ մարզերի տեղական կարիքներից բխող բարելավումներ և բարեփոխումներ … իսկ տերությունները կհսկեն դրանց կիրառումը»: Այսինքն, վերոհիշյալ պայմանագրերում առկա էր ցանկացած երաշխա¬վորող պայմանագրի (guarantee treaty) առանցքային հարցը` երաշխավորման առարկան: 
Ամփոփելով, կարելի է անել հետևյալ եզրակացությունները.
1.	Թուրքիան չի կարող հանդես գալ որպես Նախիջևանի վարչական միավորի երաշխավոր, քանի որ բացակայում է դրա իրավական հիմքը: Կարսի, այսպես կոչված, պայմանագիրը նման իրավասությամբ չի օժտում Թուրքիային: Այնտեղ, ընդհանրապես, որևէ ամրագրված պարտավորություն չկա:
2.	Կարսի, այսպես կոչված, պայմանագրով Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան Նախիջևանի նկատմամբ ունեն նույնական իրավունքներ և պարտավորություններ:
3.	Կարսի, այսպես կոչված, պայմանագիրը խոսում է Նախիջևանի պրոտեկտորատի մասին, որը 1923թ. ի վեր գոյություն չունի: Ըստ այդմ, եթե մինչևիսկ Թուրքիան իրեն Կարսի բոլշևիկա-քեմալական գործարքով համարում է Նախիջևանի պրոտեկտորատի երաշխավորը, կրկնում ենք` առանց հիմքի, ապա Նախիջևանի պրոտեկտորատի լուծարումով, այսինքն Նախիջևանի Ինքնավար Սովետական Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետության ստեղծումով և ՍՍՀՄ կազմում պարզ ինքնավարություն դառնալով, ի չիք է դարձել նաև այդ հիմքը: 


Արա Պապյան
«Մոդուս վիվենդի» կենտրոնի ղեկավար
29 ապրիլի, 2010թ.

----------

Adriano (18.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ցավոք վերջերս ժամանակ չունեմ քննարկումներին մասնակցելու, հիմա էլ ժամանակ չունեմ երկար-բարակ գրելու:
Հարց ունեմ թեմայում երկու տիպի պնդումներ անողներին:

1. Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարծում (ասում) էին, որ իբր աշխարհը հիմա պետք է սկսի Թուրքիայի վրա ճնշումներ բանեցնել, Վերջին օրերի զարգացումների ֆոնի վրա (Թուրքիայի ակտիվ միջազգային քաղաքականություն) կարծիքը փոխե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ,
2. Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարծում (ասում) էին, որ Թուրքիան Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտությունում գործոն չի դարձել (դառնում), վերջին օրերի զարգացումների ֆոնի վրա կարծիքը փոխե՞լ են, թե ոչ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ցավոք վերջերս ժամանակ չունեմ քննարկումներին մասնակցելու, հիմա էլ ժամանակ չունեմ երկար-բարակ գրելու:
> Հարց ունեմ թեմայում երկու տիպի պնդումներ անողներին:
> 
> 1. Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարծում (ասում) էին, որ իբր աշխարհը հիմա պետք է սկսի Թուրքիայի վրա ճնշումներ բանեցնել, Վերջին օրերի զարգացումների ֆոնի վրա (Թուրքիայի ակտիվ միջազգային քաղաքականություն) կարծիքը փոխե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ,
> 2. Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարծում (ասում) էին, որ Թուրքիան Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտությունում գործոն չի դարձել (դառնում), վերջին օրերի զարգացումների ֆոնի վրա կարծիքը փոխե՞լ են, թե ոչ:


1. Ոչ:
2.Ոչ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> 1. Ոչ:
> 2.Ոչ:


Երկրորդ կետի պահով ուղղակի վերապահում, Թուրքիան միշտ փորձել ու փորձում է գործոն դառնալ , բայց չի ստացվում մինչև հիմա համենայն դեպս:

----------


## Chuk

Երվանդ, շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար  :Smile: 
Ուրեմն դեռ սպասենք:

----------


## Երվանդ

Եթե Թուրքիան ակտիվ միջազգային քաղաքականություն է վարում էտ չի նշանակում որ ճնշումներ չեն եղել կամ չկան :Wink: , ամբողջ հարցը էն ա որ Սերժը ինչ որ բան ա խոսք տվել միջազգային կառույցներին ու հիմա չի անում, ժամանակ ա ձգում, էտ երևի ինչ որ շրջաններից զորքերի դուրս բերում, բայց դե առանց կարգավիճակի հարցի հստակեցման էտ նշանակում ա պարտություն, Արտակ ոչ մեկ չի գովել Սերժի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը ամբողջությամբ, ընդհամենը ասվել է որ ճիշտ քայլ էր Արձանագրությունների սառեցումը, ու հիմա էլ ես մնում եմ էտ կարծիքի:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե Թուրքիան ակտիվ միջազգային քաղաքականություն է վարում էտ չի նշանակում որ ճնշումներ չեն եղել կամ չկան, ամբողջ հարցը էն ա որ Սերժը ինչ որ բան ա խոսք տվել միջազգային կառույցներին ու հիմա չի անում, ժամանակ ա ձգում, էտ երևի ինչ որ շրջաններից զորքերի դուրս բերում, բայց դե առանց կարգավիճակի հարցի հստակեցման էտ նշանակում ա պարտություն, Արտակ ոչ մեկ չի գովել Սերժի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը ամբողջությամբ, ընդհամենը ասվել է որ ճիշտ քայլ էր Արձանագրությունների սառեցումը, ու հիմա էլ ես մնում եմ էտ կարծիքի:


Բայց ես չասացի, որ ինչ-որ մեկը գովել է Սերժի քաղաքականությունը:
Ես պարզապես համբերատար սպասում եմ, որ տեսնեմ, արդյոք հասարակությունը ե՞րբ կհասկանա, որ Թուրքիան այս ընթացքում մեծ շահ ունեցավ,  որ նրա վրա ճնշումներ չկան և որ նա արդեն իսկ մտել է Ղարաբաղյան գործընթացի բանակցություններ:

Խնդրում եմ ինձ նորից չպատասխանել, որ չկա այդպիսի բան, որովհետև քո դիրքորոշումը գրված է նախորդ գրառման մեջ և ես մեկ անգամից հասկանում եմ, ես էլ ներկայացրի իմը:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ապեր կարաս ասես ի՞նչ է նշանակում արդեն մտել է, Թուրքիան դարձե՞լ է Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ, ինչով է արտահայտվում նրա մտած լինելու փաստը, նրանով որ Ադրբեջանի հետ համակարծիք են Ղարբաղի հարցում , թե որ Մեդվեդևի հետ էտ թեմայով խոսել են, դրանք ընդամենը փորձեր են որոնք միշտ եղել են:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր կարաս ասես ի՞նչ է նշանակում արդեն մտել է, Թուրքիան դարձե՞լ է Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ, ինչով է արտահայտվում նրա մտած լինելու փաստը, նրանով որ Ադրբեջանի հետ համակարծիք են Ղարբաղի հարցում , թե որ Մեդվեդևի հետ էտ թեմայով խոսել են, դրանք ընդամենը փորձեր են որոնք միշտ եղել են:


Նրանով, Երվանդ ջան, որ արդեն կողմերից շատերը հաշվի են նստում Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշման հետ:
Բայց ինչպես ասել եմ ժամանակ չունեմ երկար-բարակ գրելու, առավել ևս, որ չեմ կարող այնպես հիմնավորել որ հակառակ նախատրամադրված մարդուն կարողանամ ապացուցել տեսակետիս ճշմարտացիությունը ու ինչպես նշեցի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ. *Ուրեմն դեռ սպասենք*:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Նրանով, Երվանդ ջան, որ արդեն կողմերից շատերը հաշվի են նստում Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշման հետ:
> Բայց ինչպես ասել եմ ժամանակ չունեմ երկար-բարակ գրելու, առավել ևս, որ չեմ կարող այնպես հիմնավորել որ հակառակ նախատրամադրված մարդուն կարողանամ ապացուցել տեսակետիս ճշմարտացիությունը ու ինչպես նշեցի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ. *Ուրեմն դեռ սպասենք*:


 :Jpit:  Արտակ ջան որ կողմերից շատերը հաշվի են առնում Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշում դու էտ որտեղից ես պեղել, ասենք գոնե հիմքը նշի ինչից ես նման տպավորություն ստացել:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Արտակ ջան որ կողմերից շատերը հաշվի են առնում Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշում դու էտ որտեղից ես պեղել, ասենք գոնե հիմքը նշի ինչից ես նման տպավորություն ստացել:


Հա որ ասես էտ շատերը կոնկրետ որ որոնք են ավելի լավ, ասենք Ադրբեջանը, հետո՞

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան որ կողմերից շատերը հաշվի են առնում Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշում դու էտ որտեղից ես պեղել, ասենք գոնե հիմքը նշի ինչից ես նման տպավորություն ստացել:


Երվանդ ջան, ինչ-որ բաներ ինքդ ես նշել նախորդ գրառման մեջ, գրելով, որ «դրանք ընդամենը փորձեր են»: Կրկնում եմ, եթե դիմացինս պատրաստ չէ այլ կերպ այդ ամենն ինտերպրետացնելու ու նախօրոք նախատրամադրված է դա ընկալել որպես «ընդամենը փորձ», իմ տեսակետի վրա անթաքույց ծիծաղող սմայլիկ դնելով (մինչդեռ ինքս իրավունք ունեմ իր տեսակետի վրա անթաքույց ծիծաղող սմայլիկ դնել՝ ըստ իս  ակնհայտը չնկատելու համար), ապա ինձ մնում է միայն ու միայն սպասել հետագա զարգացումներին:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ ջան, ինչ-որ բաներ ինքդ ես նշել նախորդ գրառման մեջ, գրելով, որ «դրանք ընդամենը փորձեր են»: Կրկնում եմ, եթե դիմացինս պատրաստ չէ այլ կերպ այդ ամենն ինտերպրետացնելու ու նախօրոք նախատրամադրված է դա ընկալել որպես «ընդամենը փորձ», իմ տեսակետի վրա անթաքույց ծիծաղող սմայլիկ դնելով (մինչդեռ ինքս իրավունք ունեմ իր տեսակետի վրա անթաքույց ծիծաղող սմայլիկ դնել՝ ըստ իս  ակնհայտը չնկատելու համար), ապա ինձ մնում է միայն ու միայն սպասել հետագա զարգացումներին:


Ապեր ես երբ դիրքորոշում եմ արտահայտում ինչ որ կերպ հիմնավորում եմ, հա լավ գոնե փորձում եմ էտ անել, դու ասում ես Թուրքիայի կարծիքը շատերը հաշվի են առնում ինքը դարձել ա բանակցությունների մասնակից, իմ համար էտ խնդալույա որտև կա Մինսկի խումբ, կա եռանախագահներ որոնք զբաղվում են վերը նշված խնդրով,  եթե քո ասածին հիմք բերեիր էտ էն կլիներ որ Մինսկի խումբը ընդունել է Թուքիայի միջնորդական ջանքերը, բանակցությունների ձևաչափը դարձել  ՝ 3+2 +1 , վերը նշվածներից ոչ մեկ կարծեմ տեղի չի ունեցել, իսկ փոձեր ինչպես ասեցի միշտ էլ եղել են Թուրքիայի կողմից:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր ես երբ դիրքորոշում եմ արտահայտում ինչ որ կերպ հիմնավորում եմ, հա լավ գոնե փորձում եմ էտ անել, դու ասում ես Թուրքիայի կարծիքը շատերը հաշվի են առնում ինքը դարձել ա բանակցությունների մասնակից, իմ համար էտ խնդալույա որտև կա Մինսկի խումբ, կա եռանախագահներ որոնք զբաղվում են վերը նշված խնդրով,  եթե քո ասածին հիմք բերեիր էտ էն կլիներ որ Մինսկի խումբը ընդունել է Թուքիայի միջնորդական ջանքերը, բանակցությունների ձևաչափը դարձել  ՝ 3+2 +1 , վերը նշվածներից ոչ մեկ կարծեմ տեղի չի ունեցել, իսկ փոձեր ինչպես ասեցի միշտ էլ եղել են Թուրքիայի կողմից:


Ես ասում եմ, որ դարձել ա գործոն, ոչ թե մասնակից, իմ դիրքորոշումը հիմնավորվել ա բազմիցս, մինչդեռ ընդամենը ասել «դա փորձ է» ճիշտն ասած դիրքորոշման հիմնավորում չէ, այլ ընդամենը դիրքորոշում:
Եր, կրկնում եմ, էս քննարկումն էս պահին սպառված եմ համարում: Ես տվեցի ճշտող հարց, ստացա այդ ճշտող հարցիս պատասխանն, որ ինձ լիարժեք բավարարում է, այս պահին ավելի խորանալը ոչ նպատակահարմար եմ համարում, ոչ շահեկան, ոչ իմաստավորված: Շնորհակալություն քեզ պատասխանի համար: Իսկ ես, ուրեմն, դեռ կսպասեմ:

հ.գ. Հաջորդող՝ ինձ խոսակցության մեջ ներքաշել փորձող գրառումներին (եթե այդպիսիք լինեն), պարզապես չեմ արձագանքելու վերջին գրառումներիս մեջ նշած պատճառներով:

----------


## Rammer

> Ցավոք վերջերս ժամանակ չունեմ քննարկումներին մասնակցելու, հիմա էլ ժամանակ չունեմ երկար-բարակ գրելու:
> Հարց ունեմ թեմայում երկու տիպի պնդումներ անողներին:
> 
> 1. Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարծում (ասում) էին, որ իբր աշխարհը հիմա պետք է սկսի Թուրքիայի վրա ճնշումներ բանեցնել, Վերջին օրերի զարգացումների ֆոնի վրա (Թուրքիայի ակտիվ միջազգային քաղաքականություն) կարծիքը փոխե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ,
> 2. Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարծում (ասում) էին, որ Թուրքիան Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտությունում գործոն չի դարձել (դառնում), վերջին օրերի զարգացումների ֆոնի վրա կարծիքը փոխե՞լ են, թե ոչ:


Ես նման բան չեմ ասել իհարկե: Հայաստանի կողմից *ևս* գործընթացը առկախելուց չի եղել արտասահմանյան գոնե ճ կլասսի մի գործիչ որ Թուրքիային ինչ-որ մի բանում մեղադրի: Փոխարոնը Թուրքիան ոչ թե փորձել է այլ արդեն իր կշիռը շատ մեծացրել է ինչպես տարածաշրջանում այնպես էլ աշխարհում:
1. Թուրքիան դառել է Ռուսաստանին տնտեսառազմավարական դաշնակիցը: 
2. Իրանը համաձայնվել է ուրանի հարստացման հետ կապված գործարքնները իրականցել Թուրքաիայի հետ:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց ես չասացի, որ ինչ-որ մեկը գովել է Սերժի քաղաքականությունը:
> Ես պարզապես համբերատար սպասում եմ, որ տեսնեմ, արդյոք հասարակությունը ե՞րբ կհասկանա, որ Թուրքիան այս ընթացքում մեծ շահ ունեցավ,  որ նրա վրա ճնշումներ չկան և որ նա արդեն իսկ *մտել է Ղարաբաղյան գործընթացի բանակցություններ:*


 Էս դու ես գրել, ես մտնելը էտ ձև եմ հասկանում, դու ուրիշ,  սպասենք ,սպասենք:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես նման բան չեմ ասել իհարկե: Հայաստանի կողմից *ևս* գործընթացը առկախելուց չի եղել արտասահմանյան գոնե ճ կլասսի մի գործիչ որ Թուրքիային ինչ-որ մի բանում մեղադրի: Փոխարոնը Թուրքիան ոչ թե փորձել է այլ արդեն իր կշիռը շատ մեծացրել է ինչպես տարածաշրջանում այնպես էլ աշխարհում:
> 1. Թուրքիան դառել է Ռուսաստանին տնտեսառազմավարական դաշնակիցը: 
> 2. Իրանը համաձայնվել է ուրանի հարստացման հետ կապված գործարքնները իրականցել Թուրքաիայի հետ:


Ու այս ամենը հայ- թուրքական Արձանագրությունների ու դրա սառեցման պատճառով չէ՞ :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

> Ու այս ամենը հայ- թուրքական Արձանագրությունների ու դրա սառեցման պատճառով չէ՞


 :Hands Up:  Չէ բռատս, ասածս էնա որ հայ-թուրքական համար ոչ մեկ չի պատժել թուրքիային դաժե չի էլ ակնարկել դրա մասին,տենց երկրի էլ չկա որի շահերից դա բխի ու էդքան կարանա...Ավելի ասեմ ապեր Թուրքաին հրապարակավ հայտարարեց իր հավակնությունների մասին Նախջևանի վերաբերյալ և ասեց որ Կարսի պայմանգիրը դեռ ուժի մեջ: Ու հլը ոչ մեկ իրան չի հակաճառել...Դե մնացի արդեն պատմական փորձից ելնելով հաշվիդ առ էլի... :Wink:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Պատժել :Shok: , հիմա Հայաստանի նման պուճուրիկ մի մատնաչափ պետությանը չեն կարա պատժեն եթե նորմալ քաղաքականություն վարի, էլ ուր մնաց Թուրքիային, խոսք էր գնում ճնշումների մասին ոչ թե պատժելու:

----------


## Rammer

> Պատժել, հիմա Հայաստանի նման պուճուրիկ մի մատնաչափ պետությանը չեն կարա պատժեն եթե նորմալ քաղաքականություն վարի, էլ ուր մնաց Թուրքիային, խոսք էր գնում ճնշումների մասին ոչ թե պատժելու:


Եր ջան լավե էլի ապեր: Հա դիր պատժել բառի փոխարեն ճնշել բառը:  :Good: Որ հիմա խորանանք կարամ քեզ բերեմ նրան որ քո էն ժամակվա ասածը պատժելուն պիտի որ բերեր: Ինչևէ...Փաստերը խոսում են այն մասին որ ինչքան ճնշում են թուրքայի վրա, ինչպես դու ես պնդում, այդ երկրի դերը բարձրանում է և ինքը նոր հավակնություններ ու պռոյեկտներ է նախաձեռնում: Բայց քո խաթր էլ չեմ բարդացնում ու կասեմ լավ մի քիչ էլ սպասենք... :Hands Up: 

P.S. հայաստանին էլ ինչ պատժեն ապեր, պատժված պռծածա, մնում ա ռուսական դպրոցները բացեն ու բիրիգով`Սևանով, Երևանով գրենք Ռուսի ստրուկ պռծնենք էլի...

----------

Chuk (18.05.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Եր ջան լավե էլի ապեր: Հա դիր պատժել բառի փոխարեն ճնշել բառը: Որ հիմա խորանանք կարամ քեզ բերեմ նրան որ քո էն ժամակվա ասածը պատժելուն պիտի որ բերեր: Ինչևէ...Փաստերը խոսում են այն մասին որ ինչքան ճնշում են թուրքայի վրա, ինչպես դու ես պնդում, այդ երկրի դերը բարձրանում է և ինքը նոր հավակնություններ ու պռոյեկտներ է նախաձեռնում: Բայց քո խաթր էլ չեմ բարդացնում ու կասեմ լավ մի քիչ էլ սպասենք...
> 
> P.S. *հայաստանին էլ ինչ պատժեն ապեր, պատժված պռծածա, մնում ա ռուսական դպրոցները բացեն ու բիրիգով`Սևանով, Երևանով գրենք Ռուսի ստրուկ պռծնենք էլի.*..


Ռամ ջան, բա  երկրորդ /երրորդ  առավել հնարավոր տարբերակները ինչի չես նշել՞:  :Shok: 
Մինչև ֆիզիկապես լրիվ վերանալը -
2-կնանիք՝ թուրքի քյաֆտառ կամ լամուկ պահող, 
3- տղամարդիկ՝ քրդի սանկա քշող:
Իսկ Սեվանի ու Երեվանի մասով էլ,  սեվանը գյոկչան ա, երևանն էլ էրիվանը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա որ ասես էտ շատերը կոնկրետ որ որոնք են ավելի լավ, ասենք Ադրբեջանը, հետո՞


Մալազիան, Տուվալուն, Ֆիջին, Դոմինիկյան Հանրապետությունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ բռատս, ասածս էնա որ հայ-թուրքական համար ոչ մեկ չի պատժել թուրքիային դաժե չի էլ ակնարկել դրա մասին,տենց երկրի էլ չկա որի շահերից դա բխի ու էդքան կարանա...Ավելի ասեմ ապեր Թուրքաին հրապարակավ հայտարարեց իր հավակնությունների մասին Նախջևանի վերաբերյալ և ասեց որ Կարսի պայմանգիրը դեռ ուժի մեջ: Ու հլը ոչ մեկ իրան չի հակաճառել...Դե մնացի արդեն պատմական փորձից ելնելով հաշվիդ առ էլի...


Ռամ ջան, Թուրքիան ԵՄ անդամ Կիպրոսի կեսի վրա գրաված նստած ա, ոչ մեկը վրեն նամուսով ճնշում չի գործադրում, դու ուզում էիր կակոյ նիբուձ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների համար Թուրքիայի վրա ճնշում գործադրեի՞ն: Այ ախպեր, Թուրքիան ինքը, ում վրա ուզում ես ճնշում կգործադրի: Ստեղ հարցը էն ա, թե մենք, իմանալով Թուրքիայի չափն ու կշիռը, մեզ ոնց ենք պահում - կզած վազում ենք արձանագրությունները վավերացնելու, թե՞ ասում ենք, Թուրքիայի ես, ինչ սև գրողի ցավ ես, դու էլ քո սահմաններն էլ, քո Նախիջևանյան խաղերն էլ, գնա՛ գրողի ծոցը: Քսան տարի ա յոլլա ենք գնում առանց բաց սահմանի, էլի յոլլա կգնանք:

----------

Tig (19.05.2010), Բիձա (19.05.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, Թուրքիան ԵՄ անդամ Կիպրոսի կեսի վրա գրաված նստած ա, ոչ մեկը վրեն նամուսով ճնշում չի գործադրում, դու ուզում էիր կակոյ նիբուձ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների համար Թուրքիայի վրա ճնշում գործադրեի՞ն: Այ ախպեր, Թուրքիան ինքը, ում վրա ուզում ես ճնշում կգործադրի: Ստեղ հարցը էն ա, թե մենք, իմանալով Թուրքիայի չափն ու կշիռը, մեզ ոնց ենք պահում - կզած վազում ենք արձանագրությունները վավերացնելու, թե՞ ասում ենք, Թուրքիայի ես, ինչ սև գրողի ցավ ես, դու էլ քո սահմաններն էլ, քո Նախիջևանյան խաղերն էլ, գնա՛ գրողի ծոցը: Քսան տարի ա յոլլա ենք գնում առանց բաց սահմանի, էլի յոլլա կգնանք:


Ապեր դու տեսել ես մի տեղ որ ես ասեմ որ Թուրքիայի վրա ճնշում կբանացնեն կամ ուզւոմ եմ? Ես լրիվ հակառակն եմ ասել, որ ելնելով սեփական շահերից ոչ մի երկրի հիմա չի գնա նման քայլի, եթե նույնիսկ կարա էլ...ՈՒ լինում ա լրիվ հակառակը, ոչ թե ճնշում են այլ դրձնում են ստռագեիական պառտնյոռ ու և այլն: Եթե 20 տարի յոլա ենք գնացել դա բացարձակ չի նշանակում որ ևս մի քսան  յոլա ենք գնալու: Ու հարցը սահմանի բաց ու փակ լինելը չի: Հարցը անկախության վերականգնումն ա: Իմ համար առանցքային հարցը էտ ա...

----------

Chuk (19.05.2010), Tig (19.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարցը անկախության վերականգնումն ա: Իմ համար առանցքային հարցը էտ ա...


 Բա սահմանդարական կրգի վերականգնու՞մը: Թե էտ թողնում ենք անկախության համար մղվող մարտերից հետո՞:  :LOL:

----------


## Rammer

> Բա սահմանդարական կրգի վերականգնու՞մը: Թե էտ թողնում ենք անկախության համար մղվող մարտերից հետո՞:


Ապեր քանի որ սահմանադրությունը ղրղզների հետ կապ չունի դժվար տեսած լինես: Էտի բարակ բրոշուր ա մեջ օրենքներ են ու որ ձեռդ ընգնի մի հատ առաջին հոդվածը աշքի տակով արա. :LOL:

----------

Chuk (19.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Երևան-Անկարա բանակցային սեղանին դրված է նոր փաստաթուղթ: Այս մասին, թուրքական Milliyet օրաթերթի փոխանցմամբ, Վաշինգտոնում հայտարարել է Թուրքիայի «Արդարություն և զարգացում» իշխող կուսակցության արտաքին հարաբերությունների հարցերով փոխնախագահ, Թուրք-ամերիկյան բարեկամության խմբի նախագահ Սուաթ Քընըքլըօղլուն` ելույթ ունենալով Միացյալ Նահանգների Մերձավորարևելյան ինստիտուտում կազմակերպված «Թուրքիայի հարևանության քաղաքականությունը և Մերձավոր Արևելքը» խորագրով գիտաժողովին:
> 
> Տեղեկացնելով, թե Երևանի և Անկարայի միջև պայմանավորվածություն է ձեռք բերվել որոշ ժամանակ «լուռ մնալ» և քննարկել այն, ինչ առկա է «բանակցային սեղանին», նա հայտարարել է.
> 
> «Սեղանին բոլորովին այլ բան է դրված: Չեմ մանրամասնի, սակայն կասեմ` հրաշալի առաջարկություն է, և դրա ընդունվել-չընդունվելու հարցը հիմնականում կախված է հայկական կողմից»:
> 
> Քընըքլըօղլուն հայտարարել է նաև, որ ինքը միշտ աջակցել և շարունակելու է աջակցել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացին. «Որովհետև հավատում եմ, որ դա փոխելու է ողջ Հարավային Կովկասը»,- նշել է Քընըքլըօղլուն` ավելացնելով, որ հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը հնարավոր է հայերի և թուրքերի քաղաքական կամքի առկայության դեպքում, իսկ «արտաքին դերակատարների հարցին միջամտելու փորձերը ամենևին էլ չեն նպաստելու խնդիրների կարգավորմանը»:
> Սուաթ Քընըքլըօղլուն, հայտարարել է նաև, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի կարգավորման գործընթացները «միմյանց սնող երկու զուգահեռ գործընթացներ են»:


tert.am


Եթե մտադիր ես գրել «Ու դու միթե՞ սրան հավատում ես» հանրահռչակ տողը որևէ ձևակերպմամբ, ապա կաց, ես ընդամենը ինֆորմացիա եմ գրում ու չեմ պատրաստվում այս պահին քննարկել:

----------

Rammer (20.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> «Բացարձակ սուտ է։ Ստերը մեկնաբանելու կարիք չունեմ». այսպես արձագանքեց ՀՀ արտգործնախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանը թուրքական կողմից վերջին օրերին հնչող հայտարարություններին։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ նախօրեին Թուրքիայի իշխող կուսակության արտաքին հարաբերությունների հարցերով փոխնախագահ Սուաթ Քընըքլըօղլուն հայտարարել էր, թե հայ-թուրքական բանակցային սեղանին դրված է նոր առաջարկություն, և որ դրա ընդունման հարցը կախված է Հայաստանից։։
> 
> Վերջին օրերին թուրքական մամուլը տեղեկություններ էր տարածել այն մասին, թե պաշտոնական Անկարան Վաշինգտոնի և Մոսկվայի հետ քննարկել է ճանապարհային նոր քարտեզ, որի համաձայն իբր պետք է սկսվի հայկական զորքերի դուրսբերումը երկու շրջաններից՝ Ֆիզուլիից և Քելբաջարից, ինչի դիմաց Ադրբեջանը պետք է բացի Հայաստանի հետ սահմանը։ Մայիսի 17–ի հրապարակման մեջ թուրքական Hurriyet–ը գրել էր, թե Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Թայիփ Էրդողանը Բաքու էր գնացել՝ համոզելու Ալիևին ընդունել այդ առաջարկը։


tert.am


Եթե մտադիր ես գրել «Բա տեսնու՞մ ես» հանրահռչակ տողը որևէ ձևակերպմամբ, ապա կաց, ես ընդամենը ինֆորմացիա եմ գրում ու չեմ պատրաստվում այս պահին քննարկել:

----------


## Rammer

*Թիվ 2216 բանաձևը հայկական պատվիրակության անգործության հետևանք է. Վլադիմիր Կարապետյան*
18:39 • 21.05.10


Թեև Եվրախորհրդարանի լիագումար նիստում ընդունված թիվ 2216 բանաձևը պարտադիր իրավական ուժ չունի, սակայն հաշվի առնելով Եվրախորհրդարանի աճող հեղինակությունը՝ այն կարող է որպես ուղեցույց օգտագործվել թե՛ Եվրոպական հանձնաժողովի և թե՛ Եվրոպական խորհրդի կողմից։ Այս մասին Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի արտաքին կապերի հանձնաժողովի ղեկավար Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը։

Ըստ նրա՝ մտահոգվելու առիթ է տալիս փաստաթղթի 39-րդ կետը, որով ամրագրվում է Թուրքիայի ներգրավվածությունը Հարավային Կովկասում առկա հակամարտությունների կարգավորման գործում. «Առաջին անգամ Թուրքիան համարվում է, որպես կարևոր դերակատար կոնֆլիկտների կարգավորման հարցում»։

Կարապետյանը նշեց, որ մտահոգիչ է նաև այն, որ փաստաթուղթը բացարձակ հավասարկշված չէ և ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման հարցում կոչված է սպասարկելու ադրբեջանական մոտեցումները։ «Մասնավորապես, մտահոգիչ է օկուպացված տարածքներից զորքերի դուրսբերման վերաբերյալ պահանջը։ Առավել հիասթափեցնողը հայկական պատվիրակության անկարողությունն էր փաստաթղթում փոփոխություն մտցնելու առումով»,- նշեց բանախոսը։

Նա համզված է, որ հայկական պատվիրակությունն այս հարցում անգործություն է դրսևորել՝ հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ փաստաթուղթը շրջանառության մեջ էր մտել մի քանի ամիս առաջ։


Հ.Գ.Առաջին "ճնշումները" Թուրքիայի վրա, որ նա կարևոր դերակատարություն ունենա հարավային կովկասում:

----------

Chuk (21.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

*«Ժառանգությունը» կոչ է անում հետ կանչել Թուրքիայի և Ադրբեջանի պետական շահերը սպասարկող արձանագրությունները*
18:42 • 08.06.10

«Ժառանգությունը» ևս մեկ անգամ պահանջում է հետ կանչել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների` այսպես կոչված հաստատմանն ու կարգավորմանն ուղղված, սակայն իրականում Թուրքիայի և որոշ իմաստով նաև Ադրբեջանի ազգային-պետական շահերը սպասարկող արձանագրությունները: Միաժամանակ, «Ժառանգությունը» կոչ է անում բոլոր քաղաքական և հասարակական ուժերին միավորել իրենց ջանքերը` հանուն իրավական, ժողովրդավարական և սոցիալական Հայաստանի: Այսպիսի հայտարարություն է Ազգային ժողովում այսօր արել «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության քարտուղար Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը։

««Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունը ցանկացած պարագաներում դեմ է շրջափակումը որպես քաղաքական գործիք օգտագործելուն: Այս առումով դեմ ենք նաև Գազայի շրջափակմանը, բայց դատապարտում ենք Թուրքիայի` Գազայի իբրև թե ապաշրջափակմանն ուղղված, սակայն իրականում տարածաշրջանի կայունությունը ակնհայտորեն վտանգող սադրիչ ակցիան: Մի երկիր, որը 1973 թվականից օկուպացրել է Կիպրոսի հյուսիսային մասը և մինչ օրս պահպանում է օկուպացիոն ռեժիմը` հակադրվելով Եվրոպային և համայն աշխարհին, 1993թ. սկսել և մինչ օրս շարունակում է շրջափակման մեջ պահել Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը»,- ասել է պատգամավորը

Ըստ Լարիսա Ալավերդյանի՝ հիմնադրման օրվանից մինչ օրս Թուրքիան վարում է իսլամադավան քրդական ժողովրդի, ինչպես նաև` այլ ազգային փոքրամասնությունների դեմ դաժան և անզիջում խտրական քաղաքականություն:
«Բացի այդ, նա դեռ խորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանում ոգևորել է Ադրբեջանին` սկսել Արցախի, ապա նաև Հայաստանի Հանրապետության շրջափակումը:

Թուրքիայի այդօրինակ գործողությունները ևս մեկ անգամ փաստում են, որ այսպես կոչված հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները Թուրքիայի քաղաքական էլիտայի ընկալմամբ հանդիսանում են ազգային նպատակներին հասնելու ևս մեկ գործիք»,- ասել է Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը։

«Ժառանգության» պատգամավորը նաև նշել է, որ Թուրքիայի պահվածքն Իսրայելի նկատմամբ միաժամանակ ցույց է տալիս, որ անգամ երկարատև սերտ և բարիդրացիական հարաբերութուններ ունենալով որևէ երկրի հետ՝ Թուրքիան երբեք ետ չի կանգնի որևէ սադրիչ գործողութուն իրականացնելուց, եթե դա համապատասխանում է 21-րդ դարում տարածաշրջանում գերտերություն դառնալու իր անհագ ցանկությանը:

«Նշանակում է, որ Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը և մասնավորապես սպորտային լեզվով բնութագրվող դիվանագիտությունն իր մեջ պարունակում է ավելի մեծ վտանգներ և ծուղակներ, քան մինչ օրս հնչեցվել է: Հայաստանի իշխանությունների կողմից ստորագրված հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանն ուղղված տխրահռչակ արձանագրությունների` Ազգային ժողովի մեծ օրակարգ հապճեպ մտցնելն ու միևնույն ժամանակ Արցախի Հանրապետության ճանաչմանն ուղղված «Ժառանգության» նախաձեռնած օրինագծի` Ազգային ժողովի մեծ օրակարգ մտցնելը երեք տարի շարունակ անընդմեջ մերժելը, խոսում է այն մասին, որ Հայաստանը վարում է իրավիճակային և անհեռանկարային արտաքին քաղաքականություն: Միաժամանակ գործող իշխանության կողմից շարունակվում է նաև սոցիալական, տնտեսական, քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական իրավունքների ոտնահարումն ու ազատությունների սահմանափակումը, ինչը վատթարացնում է ժողովրդի լայն խավերի վիճակը և անմիջականորեն վնաս է հասցնում պետության անվտանգությանը»,- հայտարարել է Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը:

Tert.am

----------


## Tig

*Արձանագրությունները մեռած են, թուրք-ադրբեջանական լարվածությունը` հաղթահարված. Թուրք փորձագետ*

11:55 • 09.06.10


Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև Ցյուրիխում ստորագրված Արձանագրությունները մեռած են, իսկ այդ փաստաթղթերի հետևանքով Անկարայի և Բաքվի միջև հարաբերություններում նկատվող լարվածությունը` հաղթահարված: Այս մասին թուրքական NTV հեռուստաալիքին տված հարցազրույցում հայտարարել է Մերձավոր Արևելքի և Կովկասի հարցերով փորձագետ, «Թուրք-ադրբեջանական հարաբերություններն ու հայկական գործոնը» վերնագրով գրքի հեղինակ Ջեմ Օղուզը:
Հարցազրույցի ընթացքում թուրք փորձագետը խոսել է թուրք-ադրբեջանական հարաբերությունների, Անկարայի և Բաքվի միջև ստորագրված գազային համաձայնագրի, ինչպես նաև հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների մասին:
Ջեմ Օղուզը հայտարարել է, որ Ադրբեջանի նախագահ Իլհամ Ալիևի` Ստամբուլ կատարած այցով և հունիսի 7-ին թուրքական կողմի հետ գազային համաձայնագրի ստորագրմամբ վերջ դրվեց թուրք-ադրբեջանական հարաբերություններում նկատվող լարվածությանը:

Ի պատասխան այն հարցին, թե «պահպանվո՞ւմ է արդյոք Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև Արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանը հաջորդած թուրք–ադրբեջանական լարվածությունը», Ջեմ Օղուզը հայտարարել է.
«Ոչ, մեծ հաշվով այդ լարվածությունը հաղթահարված է: Այսինքն` սկզբում լուրջ հակազդեցություն էր նկատվում Ադրբեջանում: Այնտեղ կարծում էին, որ իրենց մենակ են թողել, պնդում էին, թե իրենց որևէ տեղեկություն չի հաղորդվում: Սակայն հետո թուրքական իշխանությունները հանդես եկան իրարահաջորդ հայտարարություններով: Վարչապետ Թայիփ Էրդողանը վստահեցրեց, որ քանի դեռ առաջընթաց չի գրանցվել ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրում, սահմանները չեն բացվելու, և երկու կողմում էլ վերականգնվեց վստահությունը»:

Իսկ այն հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք կարելի է ասել, որ Արձանագրություններն այսօր պահարանում են, թուրք փորձագետը պատասխանել է.

«Իմ կարծիքով` դա արդեն մեռած նախագիծ է: Իսկ այստեղ շրջադարձային կետը Հայաստանի Սահմանադրական դատարանի կայացրած որոշումն էր: Ինչո՞ւ Թուրքիան ընդունեց Արձանագրությունները: Դրանով, նախ և առաջ, Թուրքիան հետապնդում էր արևմտյան պետությունների խորհրդարաններում Ցեղասպանության վերաբերյալ բանաձևերի ընդունումը կասեցնելու նպատակ։ Եվ երկրորդ` պատմական հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը: Հարցի առնչությամբ մեր թեզը հետևյալն է` քննարկել Հայոց ցեղասպանության հարցը, բայց քննարկել արխիվային փաստաթղթերով: Իսկ սրան հակառակ` հայկական կողմը պատասխանում է. «Ես այդ փաստն ընդունել եմ: Ինչո՞ւ քննարկեմ»: Սակայն ես` որպես մի մարդ, ով ուսումնասիրել է Հայոց ցեղասպանության հարցը, կարող եմ ասել, որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել: Եթե ուսումնասիրեք արխիվային փաստաթղթերը, կտեսնեք, որ նման բան գոյություն չունի»:

Թուրք փորձագետը վերահաստատելով, որ Անկարայի համար Արձանագրությունների ստորագրման հարցում ամենակենսական նշանակություն ունեցող կետը պատմական հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումն էր, Երևանին մեղադրել է գործընթացը ձախողելու մեջ, «քանի որ ՍԴ-ն չընդունեց հանձնաժողովի ձևավորման դրույթը: Իսկ դրանից հետո ինչպե՞ս պետք է առաջընթաց ապահովվի»:

Ջեմ Օղուզը, անդրադառնալով ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի կարգավորմանը, կարծիք է հայտնել, թե այդ հարցում մի շարք երկրներ երաշխիքներ են տվել Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանին:

«Ենթադրում եմ, որ մի շարք օտարերկրյա պետություններ երաշխիքներ են տվել Թայիփ Էրդողանին ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի կարգավորման հարցում: Հավանաբար նրանք ասել են, թե «Դուք Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները կարգավորեք, մենք էլ ճնշումներ կգործադրենք Հայաստանի վրա»: Թայիփ Էրդողանն էլ ճանապարհ ընկավ: Սակայն ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրում ոչ մի տեղաշարժ էլ չի նկատվում: Հայաստանը բացահայտ հայտարարում է, որ «Ղարաբաղը հայկական հող է»: Սակայն դեռ օկուպացված են ադրբեջանական 7 շրջանները: Այնտեղից էլ դուրս չեն գալիս: Հայաստանը ոչ մի հաշտեցման էլ չի գնում»,- ասել է Ջեմ Օղուզը:

Tert.am

----------

mkofranc (17.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Պաշտոնական Անկարան քննարկում է սեպտեմբերի 11-17-ը Հայաստանում անցկացվելիք ՆԱՏՕ-ի զորավարժությունների հետ կապված հայ-թուրքական ցամաքային սահմանը ժամանակավորապես բացելու հարցը: Այս մասին, Anadolu գործակալության փոխանցմամբ, հայտարարել է Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարության մամուլի քարտուղար Բուրաք Օզուգերգինը:

Միևնույն ժամանակ, Օզուգերգինը հայտարարել է, որ հարցի առնչությամբ շրջանառվող մնացած բոլոր տեղեկությունները չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը:

Ինչպես ավելի վաղ տեղեկացրել էինք՝ վկայակոչելով թուրքական Radikal օրաթերթը, այս տարվա սեպտեմբերին Հայաստանում անցկացվելիք ՆԱՏՕ-ի ռազմամարդասիրական զորավարժություններին մասնակցելու են նաև Թուրքիայի ներկայացուցիչները, և որպեսզի վարժանքներին մասնակցելու նպատակով թուրքական ռազմական շարասյունն առանց խոչընդոտների Հայաստան հասնի, հնարավոր է՝ ժամանակավորապես բացվի հայ-թուրքական սահմանը։

Նշենք նաև, որ սեպտեմբերի 19-ին նախատեսվում է Վանի Աղթամար կղզու Սուրբ Խաչ հայկական եկեղեցում պատարագի մատուցում, և լուրեր են շրջանառվում, որ այդ կապակցությամբ նույնպես ժամանակավորապես կարող է բացվել հայ-թուրքական սահմանը։

ՆԱՏՕ-ի զորավարժությունների կապակցությամբ հայ-թուրքական սահմանի ժամանակավոր բացմանն անդրադարձել է նաև թուրքական Hurriyet օրաթերթը:

Ըստ պարբերական՝ Radio Free Europe ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում հայկական դիվանագիտական անանուն աղբյուրն ասել է, որ Երևանը չի ողջունում նման զարգացումը և հնարավոր է՝ թույլ չտա, որ թուրքական ռազմական շարասյունն անցնի Հայաստանի սահմանով:


Tert.am

Հ.Գ. Կարծում եմ ճիշտ կանեն եթե չթողնեն , ոնց որ  ձեռ առնեն ,  ու կարծում եմ այդ այսպես կոչված անմեղ <<ժամանակավոր  բաց սահման>>  -ի տակ շատ կեղտոտ մտքեր են թաքնված..

----------

Tig (17.07.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանին ընդհանրապես *ոչ մի լավ բան չի տա* Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանի բացումը, ես անձամբ կնախընտրեի խորացնել բարեկամական հարաբերությունները Վրաստանի հետ։ 
Չգիտեմ թե մենք ինչ կարող ենք առաջարկել մեր լավագույն հարևանին, բայց մեզ իրենք շատ են պետք ու եթե խելացի մարդիկ գտնեն մեր երկրների միջև փոխշահավետության բանալին, ապա դա զարգացման ամենալավ ուղին կլինի։ 
Օրինակ, մեզ համար շատ ավելի ձեռնտու կլիներ ստեղծել երկու երկրների միություն՝ առանց սահմանի վրա վերահսկողության։ Ոնց որ շենգենի գոտում է, կամ դրա պես մի բան։ 
Պետական մակարդակով պետք է պրովրացական քաղաքականություն վարել, այլ ոչ թե ռուսական КГБ–ի լարած թակարդը մտնել՝ բառաչելով Ջավախահայության խնդիրների մասին։
Մեր ազգերը բազմադարյա հարևաններ են ու շատ բաներով են իրար նման։ Վրացիների միամտությունը պետք է գնահատել և խելացի ձևով օգտագործել, այլ ոչ թե տեղի անտեղի ձեռ առնել։

Հ.Գ. Որպես հետգրություն նշեմ, որ կյանքումս Վրաստանում չեմ եղել, ոչ էլ բարեկամական կապեր ունեմ, ներկա պահին էլ ժամանակավորապես Հայաստանում չեմ ապրում, այնպես որ կարծիքս լրիվ կողքից անցնող մարդու կարծիք է։

----------

Sagittarius (18.07.2010), Վիշապ (18.07.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանին ընդհանրապես *ոչ մի լավ բան չի տա* Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանի բացումը, ես անձամբ կնախընտրեի խորացնել բարեկամական հարաբերությունները Վրաստանի հետ։ 
> Չգիտեմ թե մենք ինչ կարող ենք առաջարկել մեր լավագույն հարևանին, բայց մեզ իրենք շատ են պետք ու եթե խելացի մարդիկ գտնեն մեր երկրների միջև փոխշահավետության բանալին, ապա դա զարգացման ամենալավ ուղին կլինի։ 
> Օրինակ, մեզ համար շատ ավելի ձեռնտու կլիներ ստեղծել երկու երկրների միություն՝ առանց սահմանի վրա վերահսկողության։ Ոնց որ շենգենի գոտում է, կամ դրա պես մի բան։ 
> Պետական մակարդակով պետք է պրովրացական քաղաքականություն վարել, այլ ոչ թե ռուսական КГБ–ի լարած թակարդը մտնել՝ բառաչելով Ջավախահայության խնդիրների մասին։
> Մեր ազգերը բազմադարյա հարևաններ են ու շատ բաներով են իրար նման։ Վրացիների միամտությունը պետք է գնահատել և խելացի ձևով օգտագործել, այլ ոչ թե տեղի անտեղի ձեռ առնել։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Որպես հետգրություն նշեմ, որ կյանքումս Վրաստանում չեմ եղել, ոչ էլ բարեկամական կապեր ունեմ, ներկա պահին էլ ժամանակավորապես Հայաստանում չեմ ապրում, այնպես որ կարծիքս լրիվ կողքից անցնող մարդու կարծիք է։


Եղբայր ներկա աշխարհաքաղաքական պայմաններում պրովրացական քաղաքականություն վարելը ինքնասպանության նման մի բան ա :Wink: 
Համ էլ ոնց կարելի ա պրովրացական լինել, երբ էդ «բարիդրացիական հարևանը» ոչնչացնում ա մեր մշակութային արժեքները: :Angry2:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Եղբայր ներկա աշխարհաքաղաքական պայմաններում պրովրացական քաղաքականություն վարելը ինքնասպանության նման մի բան ա
> Համ էլ ոնց կարելի ա պրովրացական լինել, երբ էդ «բարիդրացիական հարևանը» ոչնչացնում ա մեր մշակութային արժեքները:


Համոզված եղիր, որ ավելի Փատ չի ոչնչացվում, քան հենց բուն Հայաստանում :Wink: 

պետք չէ ռուս-թուրքական կուտերը ուտել և մեզ ոչ ձեռնտու խաղերի մեջ մտնել, Վրաստանը ներկայումս դժվարին վիճակում է, բազմազգ երկիր, որը տարբեր աշխարհաքաղաքական աֆյորաների զոհ է դառնում, և նման պայմաներում մեր պահանջատիրությունը վրաց ծայրահեղականներին հայերի դեմ տրամադրվելու պարարտ հող է տալիս, որը ձեռնտու է թուրքերին և ռուսներին, բայց ոչ հայերին և վրացիներին, 
հիմա մեզ համար ամենահեռատեսը կլինի սուպեր պրովրացական քաղաքականություն վարելը /ոչ պրո սահակաշվիլյան, դա լրիվ տարբեր բան է/ և Վրաստանին որքան հնարավոր է Թուրքական ազդեցության դաշտից հեռվացնելը և Հայաստանին մտերմացնելը, և այդ առումով Ջավախքի և ստվար Հայ բնակչության առկայությունը Վրաստանում շատ նպաստավոր կլինի մեզ համար. 
թքած թե ռուս «եղբայրները» ինչ շահ ունեն, անխելքություն ենք արել աբխազների կողմից կռվելով, եկրորդ անգամ նման անխելքություն չպետք է անենք.

----------

Askalaf (19.07.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

> Եղբայր ներկա աշխարհաքաղաքական պայմաններում պրովրացական քաղաքականություն վարելը ինքնասպանության նման մի բան ա
> Համ էլ ոնց կարելի ա պրովրացական լինել, երբ էդ «բարիդրացիական հարևանը» ոչնչացնում ա մեր մշակութային արժեքները:


Կարո՞ղ ես գրել թե կոնկրետ ինչումն է կայանում «ինքնասպանության նման բանը»։ 




> ...*պետք չէ ռուս-թուրքական կուտերը ուտել և մեզ ոչ ձեռնտու խաղերի մեջ մտնել* ...


Ցավոք նույնիսկ փորձառու քաղաքական գործիչներն են ուտում...  :Sad: 
Հիշել է պետք մեր իմաստուն պապերին, չէ որ ասել են.
_Մոտիկ հարևանը հեռու բարեկամից լավ է։_




> ...
> հիմա մեզ համար ամենահեռատեսը կլինի սուպեր պրովրացական քաղաքականություն վարելը /ոչ պրո սահակաշվիլյան, դա լրիվ տարբեր բան է/ և Վրաստանին որքան հնարավոր է Թուրքական ազդեցության դաշտից հեռվացնելը և Հայաստանին մտերմացնելը, և այդ առումով Ջավախքի և ստվար Հայ բնակչության առկայությունը Վրաստանում շատ նպաստավոր կլինի մեզ համար. 
> թքած թե ռուս «եղբայրները» ինչ շահ ունեն, *անխելքություն ենք արել աբխազների կողմից կռվելով,* եկրորդ անգամ նման անխելքություն չպետք է անենք.


Չգիտեի որ աբխազների կողմից հայեր են կռվել։  :Bad:

----------


## Ariadna

> ԱԽԹԱՄԱՐԱ ԿՂԶՈՒ ՎՐԱ…
> 
> 1965 թվականին Մեծ Եղեռնի 50-ամյակի կապակցությամբ հայտնի հուզումներից հետո, չնայած որոշ ռեպրեսիաների եւ ինչ-ինչ խստացումների, միեւնույն է, ինչպես կասեր Միխայիլ Գորբաչովը, процесс пошел, եւ հասարակության մեջ չափազանց մեծ պահանջարկ սկսեց ձեւավորվել 60-ն անց անձանց նկատմամբ: Այն անձանց, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով կարող էին առնչված լինել դարասկզբի այդ հայտնի դեպքերի հետ: Այդ տարիներից սկսած մեր եւ մեր հարեւան ազգի հետ հարաբերությունների վերաբերյալ վիճակվեց իմանալ, լսել ու ընթերցել բազում կարծիքներ: Ժանրի դասական կանոններին համապատասխան այստեղ պետք է սպասել, որ շեշտվի… «բայց այդ բազում կարծիքներից մեկը…»: Այո, հենց այդպես էլ կա: Այդ բազում կարծիքներից հատկապես մեկն իրոք որ տպավորվեց ամենից շատ:
> 
> Նրա հեղինակը 1894 թվի ծնված էր, մի ձեռքը չկար: «Պապիրոս, ասեղ, փուչիկ ծախող, մե թեւանի» Գեւուշն էր: Աջ ձեռքը կորցրել էր «առաջին պատերազմի» հենց սկզբի ամիսներին, տուն էր վերադարձել դեռեւս 1914-ի վերջերին, եւ իր իսկ ասելով, այդ կորցրած թեւն էր փրկել իրեն թե «թուրքի պլենից», թե «Սիբիրից» ու «բռնե-բռնե»-ից, թե «էս վերջին պատերազմից»: Հետաքրքրականն ու տպավորիչն այն էր, որ մյուսների նման նա չէր պատմում մանրամասներ, նկարագրում տեսարաններ, կամ էլ ավարտում ավանդական դարձած, թե «բայց թուրքերի մեջ էլ լավ մարդիկ շատ կային»: Նա մեզ` ջահելներիս, չափազանց հուսահատեցնող, ըստ էության՝ անհուսալի եւ անելանելի մի փակուղու մեջ հայտվածի միտք ասաց.
> 
> - Թուրքին մենք հեչ բան էլ չենք կրնա էնե: Մե թիզմ հող չէ, մե մազմ էլ չենք կըրնա ինորից պոկե: Թուրքի դեմը հայը հինգ տարեկան էրեխուց էլ է թուլ: Թուրքը հայի խայսաթը լավ առել է, էդոր համար էլ ատամներըս հաշվել է: Թուրքը հայի քթից բռնած ուր ուզենա, ինչըղ ուզենա, էնպես էլ կտանի: Հայը իրա գլխուն թուրքի երեկվա բերածը էսօր կմոռանա, հենց որ թուրքն ըսավ, թե «հաջատս խիյար է», աղը կառնի ու կվազե: Ես շատ մարդ եմ տեսել, շատ բան եմ տեսել: Հըլը մե տեսնեիք, թե ըստեղ, սաղ քաղաքը ինչըղ մատի վրա կխաղցնեին, հայերի ձեռով հայերին թալնել, մատնել ու սպանել կուտային: Չէ, հայը թուրքի խելքը չունի, հայը թուրքի հետ ոտք չի կըրնա քցե: Հանկարծ էդ գիր, գրագիտության վրա ինամ չերթաք: Էդոնք հեչ կապ չունին կյանքի հետ: Թուրքի խելքը տվածուրիկ է: Հայը թուրքին միշտ էլ կխաբվի ու տուժած դուս կուգա: Հըլը որ սաղ մնա, խեր է: Հայի համար ամենաճիշտը թուրքից հեռու մնալն է, հետը գործ չունենալը: Այ հիմի հայի համար ամենալավ վիճակն է, որ թուրքի հետ չի շփվի: Հըմը շփվանք, էլի կտուժենք:
> 
> Հետեւելով ժանրի կանոններին, այժմ էլ  ասենք. «անցան տարիներ…»: Այո, անցան տարիներ, եւ «դժբախտ հայուն» բախտ վիճակվեց կրկին շփվել իր անբաժան հարեւանի հետ: Մենք ի նկատի ունենք մեր արեւմտյան հարեւանին` եղբայրներից ավագագույնին:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ www.lragir.am

----------

Tig (02.08.2010), Բիձա (02.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2010-09-01/17167/
Թևանյանի հոդվածն է: 
Էլի ճիշտ-ճիշտ բաներ է ասում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2010-09-01/17167/
> Թևանյանի հոդվածն է: 
> Էլի ճիշտ-ճիշտ բաներ է ասում:


Բիձ էսի երգիծական ֆելյետոն ա մի տարի ուշացումով…

----------


## Tig

Հալալա թուրքերին…
Հազար ամոթ այս շոուին մասնակցող հայերին…


*Անկարան կայացրեց իր որոշումը. Սուրբ խաչում պատարագը կմատուցվի առանց խաչի*
21:26 • 02.09.10

Սեպտեմբերի 19-ին Աղթամարի Սուրբ խաչ եկեղեցում մատուցվելիք պատարագից առաջ եկեղեցու վրա խաչ չի տեղադրվի: Այս մասին, թուրքական Dogan («Դողան») գործակալության փոխանցմամբ, Վանի նահանգապետ Մյունիր Քարաօղլուի հետ մեկ ժամ տևած հանդիպումից հետո հայտարարել է Պոլսո պատրիարքական փոխանորդ Արամ Արքեպիսկոպոս Աթեշյանը:

«Հանդիպման ժամանակ տեղեկացանք, որ տեխնիկական խնդիրների պատճառով հնարավոր չի լինի խաչը տեղադրել եկեղեցու գմբեթին մինչև պատարագի արարողությունը: Նահանգապետը նշեց, որ 200 կգ կռող խաչը տեղադրելը բավական դժվար գործ է»,- ասել է Աթեշյանը` ավելացնելով, որ խաչը, այնուամենայնիվ, եղեղեցու գմբեթին կտեղադրվի պատարագից հետո, իսկ մինչև այդ կցուցադրվի եկեղեցու բոլոր այցելուներին:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Թուրքիայի իշխանություններն այս տարվա մայիսին պաշտոնապես թույլատրել էին Աղթամարի Սուրբ խաչ եկեղեցու վրա խաչ տեղադրել: Մինչև վերջերս էլ թուրքական իշխանությունները ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հայտարարում էին, որ խաչը եկեղեցու վրա տեղադրվելու էր մինչև սեպտեմբերի 19-ը:

2007թ. Սուրբ խաչի վերականգնողական աշխատանքներն ավարտվելուց հետո Պալսո հայոց պատրիարք Մեսրոպ արքեպիսկոպոս Մութաֆյանը պաշտոնապես դիմել էր Թուրքիայի իշխանություններին` եկեղեցու վրա խաչ տեղադրելու խնդրանքով: Այդ նպատակով պատրիարքը հատուկ խաչ էր պատվիրել և ուղարկել Վան` հույս ունենալով, որ օրերից մի օր թուրքական իշխանությունները կընդառաջեն իր դիմումին:

Թուրքական լրատվամիջոցները գրում էին, որ հանրապետական Թուրքիայի պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ է թույլատրվում Սուրբ խաչի պես կարևոր նշանակություն ունեցող եկեղեցու վրա խաչ տեղադրել:

Tert.am

----------

davidus (03.09.2010), einnA (03.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/europe...l?iref=24hours

ԱՄՆ-ն Իրաքից իր սպառազինությունները դուրս չի հանի թուրքիայի տարածքով: 
Թուրքերը երազում են, որ ամերիկացիք իրենց դիմեն այդ հարցով,  իրենք էլ մերժեն: Վերջապես ամերիկացիք էլ են խելքի եկել -չեն էլ դիմելու: Ոնց որ թե դրանց հարաբերությունների ճաքը ոչ միայն չի սվաղվում այլ լայնանում է:

----------

davidus (04.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Սուրբ խաչի պատարագին պետական կառույցների մասնակցությունը պետք է բացառվի. ՀՀԿ*
15:15 • 07.09.10

Թուրքական կողմը փորձում է այս շոուի միջոցով ցույց տալ, որ բարի է և ժողովրդավար, սակայն դա այդպես չէ։ Այս մասին այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանն ասաց ԱԺ ՀՀԿ խմբակցության անդամ Մկրտիչ Մինասյանը՝ անդրադառնալով Աղթամարի Սուրբ խաչ եկեղեցում սեպտեմբերի 19-ին մատուցվելիք պատարահին։ Ըստ նրա՝ հայկական կողմի որոշումը, թե չպետք է թուրքերի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնել, շատ ճիշտ է։ «Ես պաշտպանում եմ չգալու տեսակետը, այդ պատարագին պետական կառույցների մասնակցությունը պետք է բացառվի»,- նշեց Մինասյանը։

Նա նաև անտրամաբանական համարեց չօծված և առանց խաչի եկեղեցում պատարագ մատուցելը։

Tert.am

հ.գ. լավա գոնե ՀՀԿ-ն էսքան խելք ունեցավ…

----------

einnA (07.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

> *Սուրբ խաչի պատարագին պետական կառույցների մասնակցությունը պետք է բացառվի. ՀՀԿ*
> 15:15 • 07.09.10
> 
> Թուրքական կողմը փորձում է այս շոուի միջոցով ցույց տալ, որ բարի է և ժողովրդավար, սակայն դա այդպես չէ։ Այս մասին այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանն ասաց ԱԺ ՀՀԿ խմբակցության անդամ Մկրտիչ Մինասյանը՝ անդրադառնալով Աղթամարի Սուրբ խաչ եկեղեցում սեպտեմբերի 19-ին մատուցվելիք պատարահին։ Ըստ նրա՝ հայկական կողմի որոշումը, թե չպետք է թուրքերի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնել, շատ ճիշտ է։ «Ես պաշտպանում եմ չգալու տեսակետը, այդ պատարագին պետական կառույցների մասնակցությունը պետք է բացառվի»,- նշեց Մինասյանը։
> 
> Նա նաև անտրամաբանական համարեց չօծված և առանց խաչի եկեղեցում պատարագ մատուցելը։
> 
> Tert.am
> 
> հ.գ. լավա գոնե ՀՀԿ-ն էսքան խելք ունեցավ…


Երեկ պաշտոնապես Մայր Աթոռն էլ դեմ արտահայտվեց մեր պատվիրակության մասնակցությանը այդ ներկայացմանը:
Հիմա մենակ մնում է սպասենք, թե Թուրքիայում հայող պատրիարքարանն ինչպես կվարվի և առհասարակ այնտեղ բնակվող հայերը:

----------

Tig (07.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

Վերջնա… Որ խաչը տեղադրեին՝ բոլորը հիմար-հիմար մասնակցելու էին… :Angry2: 
…իսկականից որ ՈՂԲԱՄ զ քեզ…


*Հայ եկեղեցու երեք բարձրագույն առաջնորդները բոյկոտում են Աղթամարի թուրքական շոուն. Սասունյան*
10:25 • 08.09.10

Ստորև ներկայացնում ենք «Կալիֆոռնիա կուրիեր» թերթի հրատարակիչ և խմբագիր Հարութ Սասունյանի հոդվածը.

«Վանա լճի Աղթամար կղզու Սուրբ Խաչ եկեղեցու կրոնական շոուին Հայ եկեղեցու առաջնորդներին ներգրավելու թուրքական ծրագիրն անցյալ շաբաթ ի դերև եղավ:

Հայ եկեղեցու նվիրապետական աթոռների (Էջմիածնում, Անթիլիասում և Երուսաղեմում) երեք առաջնորդները չեն մասնակցելու և ներկայացուցիչներ չեն ուղարկելու Սուրբ խաչ եկեղեցում սեպտեմբերի 19-ին մատուցվող սրբազան պատարագին: Երեքն էլ մերժեցին Պոլսո Հայոց պատրիարքի փոխանորդ Արամ արքեպիսկոպոս Աթեշյանի հրավերը:

Մեծի Տանն Կիլիկիո Արամ Ա Կաթողիկոսն առաջինը հայտարարեց, որ բոյկոտելու է սեպտեմբերի 19-ի արարողությունը: Այս առիթով Արամ Վեհափառը հայտարարեց. «Փորձելով Եվրամիությանն ու ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՕ-ին համոզել, որ Թուրքիան պահպանում է իր բռնազավթած տարածքների մշակութային ժառանգությունը, թուրքական կառավարությունը վերականգնեց Սուրբ Խաչ հայկական եկեղեցին, սակայն որպես եկեղեցի այն պահպանելու փոխարեն վերածեց թանգարանի»: Կիլիկիո Կաթողիկոսությունը Թուրքիայի կողմից շեփորահարվող արարողությունը բնութագրեց որպես «Հայոց ցեղասպանության և վերապրողների իրավունքների հետևողական ուրացման և ժխտման քաղաքականության քողարկման փորձ»:

Մյուս կողմից, Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածինը նախապես հայտարարել էր, որ բարձրաստիճան երկու հոգևորականներ է գործուղելու Աղթամար: Իմ նախորդ հոդվածներից մեկում հույս էի հայտնել, որ Ամենայն Հայոց Գարեգին Բ Կաթողիկոսը կվերանայի իր որոշումը: Անցյալ շաբաթ, երբ թուրքական կառավարությունը դրժեց Սուրբ Խաչ եկեղեցու գմբեթին խաչ տեղադրելու իր խոստումը, Գարեգին Վեհափառը, ինչպես և սպասվում էր, առկախեց Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի մասնակցությունը սեպտեմբերի 19-ի արարողությանը:
Հայ եկեղեցու նվիրապետական երրորդ աթոռը` Երուսաղեմի Հայոց պատրիարքությունը, նախապես հայտարարել էր, որ մտադիր է Աղթամար ուղարկել պատրիարքության կրոնական ժողովի ատենապետ և Էկումենիկ ու արտաքին կապերի ղեկավար Արիս արքեպիսկոպոս Շիրվանյանին: Սեպտեմբերի 5-ին պատասխանելով նախատեսված այցելության մասին իմ հարցադրմանը, արքեպիսկոպոս Շիրվանյանն ասաց, որ Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի որոշման համաձայն, նա ևս չի մասնակցի արարողությանը` Թուրքիայի կողմից Սուրբ Խաչ եկեղեցու գմբեթին խաչի տեղադրումը մերժելու պատճառով:

Այժմ երեք եկեղեցական առաջնորդներն էլ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ միասնական դիրքորոշում ունեն: Դրվատանքի է արժանի նրանց` թուրքական վարչակարգի կողմից եկեղեցական արարողության քողի տակ իրականացվող քաղաքական շոուին չօժանդակելու որոշումը:
Ցավոք, Հայ եկեղեցու նվիրապետական չորրորդ աթոռը` Պոլսո Հայոց պատրիարքությունը, դեռևս մտադիր է մասնակցել սեպտեմբերի 19-ի շոուին, չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ թուրքական կառավարությունը խաբել է պատրիարքի փոխանորդ Արամ Աթեշյանին, հրաժարվելով եկեղեցու գմբեթի խաչը վերականգնելու խոստումից: Վանի նահանգապետը զավեշտալի հայտարարություն է արել, նշելով, որ թուրքական պետությունը տեխնիկական միջոցներ չուներ 200 կիլոգրամանոց խաչը եկեղեցու գմբեթին տեղադրելու համար: Բոլոր նրանք, որոնք խաբվելով Թուրքիայի կեղծ խոստումներից, ինքնաթիռի տոմսեր են գնել և հյուրանոցում սենյակներ պատվիրել, պետք է շտապ չեղյալ հայտարարեն իրենց ուղևորությունը և իրենց թյուրիմացության մեջ գցելու համար փոխհատուցում ու ներողություն պահանջեն թուրքական իշխանություններից:

Չնայած արքեպիսկոպոս Աթեշյանը պատանդ է թուրքական վարչակարգի ձեռքում և, հետևաբար զրկված է անկախ որոշումներ կայացնելու իրավունքից, այնուամենայնիվ, եթե նա գնա ու պատարագ մատուցի` թուրքական իշխանությունների կողմից ներկայացվող «Ակդամարի հուշարձան թանգարանում», ապա լիովին կկորցնի աշխարհասփյուռ հայության և Հայ եկեղեցու նվիրապետական երեք աթոռների վստահելիությունը: Արքեպիսկոպոս Աթեշյանը պետք է պայման դնի, որ սեպտեմբերի 19-ին ներկա չի լինելու Սուրբ խաչ եկեղեցում, մինչև Անկարան խոստացված խաչը չտեղադրի եկեղեցու գմբեթին: Թուրքական իշխանությունները ստիպված են լրջորեն հաշվի առնել նրա պայմանը, քանի որ առանց նրա մասնակցության հնարավոր չէ եկեղեցական արարողություն կատարել: Նրա բացակայությունը հօդս կցնդեցնի Թուրքիայի քարոզչության ակնկալիքները` դրանք վերածելով PR մղձավանջի:

Սեպտեմբերի 19-ի «շռայլ բեմադրության» վերջին կարևոր դերակատարը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունն է: Վերջին շաբաթներին, երբ Հայաստանի հասարակության մի ստվար հատված խստորեն քննադատում էր Սուրբ Խաչ «թանգարանում» տարվա մեջ մեկ անգամ եկեղեցական արարողություն իրականացնելու Անկարայի որոշումը, պաշտոնական Երևանը լուռ էր մնում: Անցյալ ամիս Հայաստանի արտգործնախարարությունը հայտարարեց, որ Թուրքիայի կողմից պաշտոնական հրավեր չի ստացել: Ընդհանրապես ենթադրվում է, որ Հայաստանի իշխանությունները պետք է հրաժարվեն նման սկանդալային շոուին մասնակցելուց, հատկապես այն բանից հետո, երբ Անկարան խաբեությամբ Հայաստանի իշխանություններին համոզեց ստորագրել հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները` առանց դրանք վավերացնելու որևէ մտադրության:

Ինչպես Արձանագրությունների վավերացումից հրաժարվելով թուրքական կառավարությունն ակամա պաշտպանեց Հայաստանի շահերը, այնպես էլ այս անգամ, դրժելով Սուրբ Խաչ եկեղեցու գմբեթին խաչ տեղադրելու իր խոստումը, Անկարան պատճառ դարձավ, որ հայերը չմասնակցեն այս խեղկատակությանը:

Tert.am

----------

einnA (08.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Վերջնա… *Որ խաչը տեղադրեին՝ բոլորը հիմար-հիմար մասնակցելու էին…*
> …իսկականից որ ՈՂԲԱՄ զ քեզ…


Որ խաչը դաժե  19-ի առավոտ  էլ  տեղադրեն չկասկածես, * բոլորը հիմար-հիմար նորից մասնակցելու են*:
Կաթողիկոսն իրա շրջապատով  ռոբի   ջառջառ սամալյոտով էլ  կգնա կհասնի տեղ, մենակ թե թուրքերի քամակում տեղ ունենա: 
Սաղ աշխարհի հայերով մեկ քննարկում ենք  անհավատալի վիրավորական հարց, ու չենք էլ տեսնում թե ինչ ք-քի մեջ են մեզ կոխել ու շարունակում են հռճվել մեր սակավամտությունից: Ցանկացած ինքնասիրություն ունեցող ազգ, ցեղ, նույնիսկ նախամարդու մակարդակի տկլոր վայրենի, վաղուց ծալած փաթթած կունենար էս ամեն ինչը:
Ես, իմ կոտորված նախնիների անունից  պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ- որ ցանկացած գնացող իմ աչքում տականք է, անասուն, հայ ազգի հետ որևէ կապ չունեցող անզգա: Իրա տիրու մերը:

----------

einnA (09.09.2010), Tig (08.09.2010), Վիշապ (08.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Լրացում,
Գրեցի,   քրֆեցի, բայց  տեսնում եմ, որ երևույթը շատ ավելի խորը պատասխան է պահանջում,  քան քրֆելն ու յան քաշվելը: 
Ձայնալարը իմ "թասիբ" բառը հաճախ օգտագործելը հումորի բաժնում յուրովի առանձնացրել էր: Բայց ստիպված եմ նորից գալու այդ խնդրին: 
Մարդ արարած կոչվածը բավական  պարզ կենսաբանական երևույթ է: Հասարակությունն է ինչ որ առումով բարդ, ստրուկտուրավորված, քողարկված ամբիցիաներով ու մուղամներով ու երբեմն դժվար հասկանալի: Մարդ ասածն էլ դա կինն է ու տղամարդը: Կնոջը թողնենք մի կողմ, քանի որ կինը ռացիոնալ  տրամաբանության շրջանակներում գործող սուբյեկտ է,  և հիմնականում զբաղված է իր կենսաբանական դերը իրացնելով, անկախ առերևույթ մանր մունր կանացի մուղամներից կամ շեղումներից: 
Տղամարդն է, որը իռացիոնալ է, կոմպլեքսավորված, իրենով փքված, իրականությունից կտրված ու ծայրահեղությունների մեջ խճճված: Տղամարդն է, որը պարտավոր է իր ընտանիքը պաշտպանել ցանկացած աղետից, պրոբլեմից, ներքին ու արտաքին վտանգից: Ու  հասարակության մեջ էլ տղամարդիկ են, որ խելք-խելքի պտի տան, միասին համագործակցեն, որ պաշտպանվեն արտաքին թշնամուց: Կինը ծնում է զավակներ, որոնցից նաև զինվորներ են առանձնացվում՝ կյանքի գնով տոհմը պաշտպանելու, ապահովություն ստեղծելու նպատակով: Զինվորը դա մամայի բալան չի, զինվորը դա հասարակութան անհրածեշտ պայմանն է, այն տղամարդը, որը թուրքին կասի ես քո մերը: Ու կկռվի, այլ ոչ թե չոքերին կխփի, թե բա ես թույլ եմ, կզոհվեմ, մամաս, պապաս ու քրերս կմնան անտեր: 
Գոյատևում է հաղթողը: Եվ հարցի լուծումը ամեն գնով հաղթելն է: Խելք ունես խորամանկությամբ, թշնամու հանդեպ ԲՏ-ությամբ, հունարով, ծուղակով, թույնելով, շաղակրատելով հաղթի, ուժ ունես, ուժով հաղթի,  ցանկացած ձևով գործի, բայց հաղթի, որ շարունակվես, մնաս, տիրապետես, քո ճիշտը առաջ տանես: Սա է տղամարդու թե կենսաբանական, և թե հասարակական ֆորմուլան: Մնացածը հարիֆների համար  ու նրանց էշ պահելու համար գրված ու քարոզվող ներքին ու միջազգային լոլոներ են:
Այ էս պարզ դասի վրա ենք ազգովի լռվել մնացել: Ոչ մեկս զինվոր չի- սաղս մամայի բալա ենք: Է մամայի բալա ազգն էլ գենոցիդի բաժին կդառնա, ծաղր ու ծանակի առարկա կդառնա մինչև մի օր լրիվ ֆուկ չանեն ու պաշտոնապես ոչ այլևս հայտարարեն:
Աշխարհի տրամաբանույթունը չի փոխվել իր ստեղծման օրից- ուժեղը կերել, մարսել է թույլին,  սակավամտին, տհասին: Սա կենսաբանական օրենք է, որը շարունակում է գործել թե ահնատի, թե հասրակության մակարդակով թե երեկ -թե այսօր, թե ժողովրդավար, և թե վայրենի երկրներում:  Մեր աչքի առաջ, հենց էսօր աշխարհի բազմաթիվ կետերում  օրը ցերեկով մարդկանց են գլխատում / Մեքսիկաում տարեկան նույնիսկ հազարներով/, գնդակահարում, միլիարդների են հարստահարում: Մարդկային հարաբերությունները երբեք ազնիվ չեն: Միշտ մեկը վերխ ունի մյուսի հանդեպ: Մեր դեպքում,  մեր հասարակական ոչ ադեկտվատության պատճառով այն  ծայրահեղության է հասցված Մի կողմից մենք ունենք դոդլֆիկ, մյուս կողմից սովահար ու երկրից փախչող հարիֆ մեծամասնություն: Երկրի ներսում դա է եղել ու մնում է դարեր ի վեր: Դուրսն էլ եղել է ներքին քռչության շարունակությունը՝- ունեցել ենք գենոցիդ -պերերիվին դոդլֆիկ, -գենոցիդ-պերերիվին դոդլֆիկ: Սա է, այլ բան չի եղել: Եթե որևէ հայ տղամարդու անձնական, ինտիմ տղամարդկությունը հարցականի տակ դնես, ապա իրեն կճղի, կպետուխանա: Բայց երբ էդ նույն տղամարդու դեմը դոդլֆիկը իրա մորը, կնկան, քրոջը, երեխուն ամեն օր բռնաբարում են, իրան էշի տեղ դրած չտենալու է տալիս: Է թուրքն էլ հո իդիոտ չի, շատ էլ լավ տեսնում է, որ էս տհաս հասարակության հետ   կզացնելով, ձեռ առնելով, լացացնելով է պետք խոսել ու դա է անում: 
Ես թուրքին չեմ մեղադրում-հայ տղամարդուն եմ մեղադրում, որը էսքանից հետո պատրաստ է գնալ թուրքի քամակ լիզելու: Էն տղամարդուն, որի խելքը չկտրեց դուրս գա փողոց ու ասի, ես ձեր սաղի տիրու մերը, հլա փորձեք գնաք աղոթելու, հլա փորձեք սրանից հետո իմ երեխուն մլիցա տանելու ու դիակ հետ տալու, հլա փորձեք  իմ հացը կտրելու, ձեր սաղի բալեքին կմորթեմ, հում-հում կուտեմ: Սա է տղամարդ ասածը, այլ ոչ թե կոմպրոմիսով ծակը մտածը, հանդուրժողը, երկդիմին, համ նալին, համ մեխին -դեմագոգիայով կյանք քարշ տվողը: 
Ես էլ էապես ուրիշ չեմ, էս ազգի մասնիկն եմ: Գենոցիդից փրկված հորս ուշք ու միտքը ինձ փորձանքից հեռու պահելն էր: Էդպես եմ դաստիարակվել ես, իմ պես նաև մեր ողջ ազգը: Բայց վերջապես մի օր պետք է հասկանանք, որ մենք,  հայրերս մեր դաժան ճակատագրի բերումով ենք էդ հոգեբանության ու աշխարհայացքի տերը դառել: Ու չի կարելի հիմա էլ, 100 տարի անց նույն կզածը ու աշխարհի դրվածքներից անտեղյակը մնալ: Հարևանության մեջ էլ ազգ ու ցեղ չմնաց, որի դեմը չկզենք: 
Ախթամարի հարցում ընդիմություն- իշխանություն -չեզոքություն  չպետք է լիներ: Մարդիկ, մենք բոլորս  պետք է կատեգորիկ թույլ չտայինք որ էդ հարցը առհասարակ քննարկվեր, որ որևէ ապուշի մտքով անցներ գնալու ու մասնակցելու:
Բայց դե ում ես ասում, ՀՀՇ-ն իր կես-գիրք կարդացածներով էր աշխարհից անտեղյակ, Դաշնակցությունը  - 2 հեքիաթից ու տրնգիից են կողմ աշխարհ չտեսածը՝ իր աբսուրդների մեջ էր  ու է  կայֆոտած: Մտքից ու տրամաբանությունից զուրկ լուրջ դեմքով նստած-հելած  Աշոտ Նավասարդյանը -իր դեմագոգիայով ու թողած ժառանգությամբ մի այլ բևեռ էր, խելառը մի այլ, տղամարդը  ու իրա ոհմակը՝ այլ, քամակ մտնողները՝ այլ: Դեմքերի խայտառակ գալերեա է - մտնում ես ու միակ միտքդ էդտեղից հնարավորին շուտ դուրս փախչելն է:

----------

einnA (09.09.2010), terev (08.09.2010), Tig (09.09.2010), ՆանՍ (09.09.2010), Տրիբուն (09.09.2010)

----------


## terev

Բիձա ջան, ես միշտ էլ համարյա համամիտ  եմ եղել քո արտահայտած մտքերին: Բայց դե պետք չի քֆրտել քո ասած «հարիֆներին», քանի որ չի կարա մի ամբողջ ազգ մի ձև մտածի, քանի որ չունենք ազգային գաղափարախոսություն:
Էն օրը Պետրոսի հյուրերը հետաքրքիր մտքեր արտահայտեցին այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:
Համամիտ եմ այն մտքի հետ, որ թուրքերը ինչպես ուզենան, այնպես էլ կարող են ներկայացնել:
Եթե ոչ մի հայ էլ չգնա, ապա կարող են մի քանի հարյուր քուրդ բերել Ախթամար ու իրենց ուզած ռեպորտաժը ստանան, աշխարհին ցույց տալու համար:
Կարծում եմ թուրքերը այս առումով արդեն իրենք իրենց ուզածին հասել են:


Բիձայի գրառումը կարդացի ու ակամայից հիշեցի Վարդան պետրոսյանի ներկայացման էս հատվածը:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

davidus (09.09.2010), Tig (09.09.2010), Բիձա (08.09.2010), ՆանՍ (09.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, ես միշտ էլ համարյա համամիտ  եմ եղել քո արտահայտած մտքերին: Բայց դե պետք չի քֆրտել քո ասած «հարիֆներին», քանի որ չի կարա մի ամբողջ ազգ մի ձև մտածի, քանի որ չունենք ազգային գաղափարախոսություն:
> Էն օրը Պետրոսի հյուրերը հետաքրքիր մտքեր արտահայտեցին այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:
> Համամիտ եմ այն մտքի հետ, որ թուրքերը ինչպես ուզենան, այնպես էլ կարող են ներկայացնել:
> Եթե ոչ մի հայ էլ չգնա, ապա կարող են մի քանի հարյուր քուրդ բերել Ախթամար ու իրենց ուզած ռեպորտաժը ստանան, աշխարհին ցույց տալու համար:
> Կարծում եմ թուրքերը այս առումով արդեն իրենք իրենց ուզածին հասել են:
> 
> 
> Բիձայի գրառումը կարդացի ու ակամայից հիշեցի Վարդան պետրոսյանի ներկայացման էս հատվածը:
> 
> ...


Տերեվ ջան, իհարկե Վարդան Պետրոսյանը մեր արատները ամենահեռվից,  խորովի ու   ամբողջովին տեսնողն է ու դրա մասին համով-հոտով-ջիգյարով ազդարարողը: Բայց մենք ուր- ինքն ուր:
Մենք անդուռ ու անլուսամուտ գեղական պադեզդի մակարդակում ենք,  ինքը ֆրանսիայում:
Հալալ ա տղուն:

----------

davidus (09.09.2010), terev (08.09.2010), Tig (09.09.2010), ՆանՍ (09.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կարծում եմ Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները ստորագրելուց և մասնավորապես "պատմաբանների հանձնախումբը" ընդգրկելուց հետո այս հարցում ցանկացած քայլ իվնաս մեզ է… մասնակցենք կստացվի որ հայ-թուրքական "հաշտեցման" գործընթացը իրականություն է չարժե խոչընդոտել ավելնորդ անգամ ցեղասպանություն հիշատակելով… իսկ եթե չմասնակցենք ապա թուրքական բարեկամական ժեստը անպատասխան է մնում և վատ հարաբերությունների ու գործընթացի դադարեցումն ընկնում է հայկական կողմի վրա… իսկ խաչի չտեղադրումը ժամանակին հազիվ թե մեկնումեկի ուշադրությունը գրավի, դրա մասին ոչ ոք ոչ նշելու է ոչ էլ իմանալու

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.azg.am/AM/2010090910
Արժէ նայել, թուրքերի կատարած նորօրյա կոտորածների մասին է: :.

----------

einnA (09.09.2010), Tig (09.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Բիձա ջան, ես միշտ էլ համարյա համամիտ  եմ եղել քո արտահայտած մտքերին: Բայց դե պետք չի քֆրտել քո ասած «հարիֆներին», քանի որ չի կարա մի ամբողջ ազգ մի ձև մտածի, քանի որ չունենք ազգային գաղափարախոսություն:
> Էն օրը Պետրոսի հյուրերը հետաքրքիր մտքեր արտահայտեցին այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:
> Համամիտ եմ այն մտքի հետ, որ թուրքերը ինչպես ուզենան, այնպես էլ կարող են ներկայացնել:
> Եթե ոչ մի հայ էլ չգնա, ապա կարող են մի քանի հարյուր քուրդ բերել Ախթամար ու իրենց ուզած ռեպորտաժը ստանան, աշխարհին ցույց տալու համար:
> Կարծում եմ թուրքերը այս առումով արդեն իրենք իրենց ուզածին հասել են:
> 
> 
> Բիձայի գրառումը կարդացի ու ակամայից հիշեցի Վարդան պետրոսյանի ներկայացման էս հատվածը:
> 
> ...


Լացս եկավ, լուրջ եմ ասում, բառիս բուն իմաստով…
Ես զարմանում եմ են մարդկանց վրա, ովքեր կարում են Վարդան Պետրոսյանի ներկայացումենրին ծիծաղեն…
Ոչ մի անգամ չեմ ներկա եղել նրա ներկայացումներին… Նույնիսկ տոմս նվիրողներ էլ են եղել՝ հրաժարվել եմ… /մենակ ինետով եմ նայել…/ Որովհետև ներկայացման ժամանակ իսկականից կարողա լացեի…

----------

davidus (09.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/society-lrahos38458.html



> ՍՈՒՐԲ ԽԱՉ ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒ ԽԱՉԸ ԹԱՆԳԱՐԱՆԻՑ ՏԵՂԱՓՈԽՎԵԼ Է ԱՂԹԱՄԱՐ ԿՂԶԻ
> 
> 
> Թուրքական Hurriyet թերթը գրում է, թե սեպտեմբերի 14-ին Վանի թանգարանից հանվել է Աղթամարի Ս. Խաչ եկեղեցու խաչը եւ տեղափոխվել կղզի։ *2 օր անց Վան ժամանող ստամբուլահայ հոգեւորականները խաչը կտեղադրեն եկեղեցու դիմաց իրենց նախընտրած վայրում։* Սակայն, տեխնիկական խնդիրների պատճառով, անհնար է խաչը տեղադրել գմբեթին, ասել է Վանի պաշտոնյաներից մեկը


Այ սա է դիվանագիտությունը:
Հեսա մնացած փառաջայավորներն էլ տարբեր տեղերից հորթի հռճվանքով կմիանան պոլսահայ հայրերին՝ կեթան վան, ու  19-ի առավոտն էլ թուրքերը կասեն, որ տեխնիկական պատճառներով խաչը էդ տեղում ոչ թե տնկած պետք է  լինի, այլ պառկած, կամ էլ կեղտաջրի մեջ սկած: Դրանից հետո ազգի "չոբանները"   խաչը կկոխեն թուրքերի ցուց տված տեղը, իրար ականջի թթու խոսքեր կասեն թուրքերի հասցեին, կհանգստանան ու կսպասեն հաջորդ նման հերոսությունների:

----------

davidus (15.09.2010), terev (14.09.2010), Tig (15.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/society-lrahos38458.html
> 
> Այ սա է դիվանագիտությունը:
> Հեսա մնացած փառաջայավորներն էլ տարբեր տեղերից հորթի հռճվանքով կմիանան պոլսահայ հայրերին՝ կեթան վան, ու  19-ի առավոտն էլ թուրքերը կասեն, որ տեխնիկական պատճառներով խաչը էդ տեղում ոչ թե տնկած պետք է  լինի, այլ պառկած, կամ էլ կեղտաջրի մեջ սկած: Դրանից հետո ազգի "չոբանները"   խաչը կկոխեն թուրքերի ցուց տված տեղը, իրար ականջի թթու խոսքեր կասեն թուրքերի հասցեին, կհանգստանան ու կսպասեն հաջորդ նման հերոսությունների:


Հալալա թուրքերին…

----------


## Բիձա

> Հալալա թուրքերին…


Տիգ Ջան իրանց հալալ լինելը  իրենց ազգակիցների գնահատականը պետք է լինի: Իսկ մեր գնահատականը մեր "չոբաններին" պտի լինի՝ իրենց անինքնասեր, գաճաճ, անխելք, վախկոտ, կեղծ, ճիվաղային վարքի ու կյանքի մասին, իրենց գեները սկզբնավորողների համանման նախնիների մասին: 
Որ նայում ես մեր ազգային տարբեր կալիբրի պատասխանատուներին- սկսած ընդիմության շեֆերից, չերեղ իշխանություն ու մինչև եկեղեցական գագաթները,  արձագանքը մաքուր ֆիզիոլոգիա է- զզվանք, սրտխառնուք, որձկոց:

----------

Moonwalker (15.09.2010), Tig (15.09.2010), Տրիբուն (16.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ըհը, որ ասում եմ մեր քթից բռնած որ կողմ ուզում քաշ են տալիս… :Bad: 


*Թայիփ Էրդողան. Սուրբ խաչը թուրքական հանդուրժողականության վկայությունն է*
09:51 • 16.09.10

Այն, որ Անկարան թույլատրել է տարին մեկ անգամ պատարագ մատուցել Աղթամարի Սուրբ խաչ հայկական եկեղեցում, խոսում է Թուրքիայի` տարբեր կրոնների նկատմամբ ցուցաբերած հանդուժողականության մասին: Թուրքական Cihan գործակալության փոխանցմամբ, այս մասին Ստամբուլում Ադրբեջանի նախագահ Իլհամ Ալիևի հետ թուրք-ադրբեջանական ռազմավարական խորհրդի ստեղծման մասին համաձայնագրի ստորագրումից հետո հայտարարել է Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանը:

«Մեզանից առաջ ոչ մի կառավարություն նման բան չէր եղել: Առաջինը մենք դա արեցինք: Վերանորոգեցինք և թույլատրեցինք տարին մեկ անգամ պատարագ մատուցել այնտեղ, ինչպես դա եղավ Սյումելա վանքում: *Դա թուրքական հանդուրժողականության վկայությունն է*»,- հայտարարել է Թայիփ Էրդողանը` պատասխանելով Աղթամարի Սուրբ խաչ եկեղեցու առնչությամբ ադրբեջանցի լրագրողի հարցին:

«Ցանկանում ենք, որ մեր նկատմամբ էլ ցուցաբերվի նույն մոտեցումը, հանդուրժողականությունը և մեր քայլերն անպատասխան չմնան, ինչին և հավատում ենք»,- ավելացրել է Էրդողանը:

Tert.am

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slHbY...layer_embedded

Անիի մայր տաճարում թուրքերի նամազ անելու տիեզերական շուխուռն է:

----------


## einnA

> Անիի մայր տաճարում թուրքերի նամազ անելու տիեզերական շուխուռն է:


Դե մեծ առաջընթաց է էլի. մարդիկ զարգանում են կամ հետ գնում  :Think: 
գոնե առաջ ախոռատեղի էր իրանց համար, հիմա` աղոթատեղի:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անիի մայր տաճարում թուրքերի նամազ անելու տիեզերական շուխուռն է:


Կարելի է անվանել՝ տաճարի գրավումը բաշիբոզուկների կողմից։ Ընդ որում չես հասկանում ինչ է նշանակում նամազ անել քրիստոնեական տաճարում, նույնն է թե քրիստոնյաները աղոթեն ու խաչակնքնվեն մզկիթում։ Լրիվ եմշագլուխ են։

----------

Տրիբուն (08.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Դե մեծ առաջընթաց է էլի. մարդիկ զարգանում են կամ հետ գնում 
> գոնե առաջ ախոռատեղի էր իրանց համար, հիմա` աղոթատեղի:


Իրականում սա շատ էլ լուրջ էշություն է, որ իրենք թույլ են տվել հրապարակ դուրս գա: 
Թուրքիան հիմա տնտեսապես ամենադինամիկ զարգացող երկրներից է, խառնվել է արաբ-իսրայելական կոնֆլիկտին որպես անմեղ հրեշտակ ու ձեռքերը շփելով էլ սպասում է, թե մենք երբ ենք ճագարի պես իր բերանում հայտնվելու: 
Էս կլիպը  պետք է պահել մեր ֆայլերում, որովհետև  վաղը հաստատ կհանեն, կմաքրեն, հետքը չի մնա: 
Սրանց հետ են մեր անլուջները  ֆուտբոլ խաղում, սիլիբիլա անում՞:

----------


## einnA

ես ինչքան գիտեմ մուսուլմանները նամազի համար մաքուր, սիրուն սարքած, խնամված վայրեր պետք է ունենան: 
Հիմա ինչ? տաճարները մաքրել ու խնամել կարողա սկսեն? :Think:

----------


## Բիձա

> ես ինչքան գիտեմ մուսուլմանները նամազի համար մաքուր, սիրուն սարքած, խնամված վայրեր պետք է ունենան: 
> Հիմա ինչ? տաճարները մաքրել ու խնամել կարողա սկսեն?


Իմ իմացածով, իրենք նամազ կարող են անել ցանկացած կետում,  օրինակ աստիճանավանդակում, որի ականատեսն եմ եղել:
 Իսկ եկեղեցին իրենց համար ամենակայֆ տեղն է, քանի որ մուսուլմանությունը ավելի շատ  ագրեսիվ քաղաքականութուն է, քան կրոն: Նրանց համար գրավված եկեղեցուց լավ տեղ չկա, մանավանդ մայր տաճարը:

----------


## davidus

Նրանց ասելով սա Անատոլիայում կառուցված առաջին մզկիթն է...

----------


## Lion

Ապուշները չեն հասկանում, որ այդ հիմար ակցիայով հենց մեր օգտին են քայլ արել  :Smile:  Տեսեք, իրենք ասում են, չէ, որ սա պատասխանն է Աղթամարի աղոթքի համար. կարծես ուզում են վրեժ լուծել - հիանալի է, ուրեմն ընդունում են, որ Անին մեր է և մեր, բայց իրենց տրամադրության տակ հայտնված տարածքում նամազ են անում...

----------

Moonwalker (03.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապուշները չեն հասկանում, որ այդ հիմար ակցիայով հենց մեր օգտին են քայլ արել  Տեսեք, իրենք ասում են, չէ, որ սա *պատասխանն է Աղթամարի աղոթքի համար*. կարծես ուզում են վրեժ լուծել - հիանալի է, ուրեմն ընդունում են, որ Անին մեր է և մեր, բայց իրենց տրամադրության տակ հայտնված տարածքում նամազ են անում...


Լիոն, մի կոմից  շատ  ուրախ եմ որ քաղաքականապես նման տհասություն-վայրենություն են արել,  բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, որ նայում ես էդ անգլուխ, բայց գիշատիչ ամբոխին, մտածում ես, որ սրանց հետ մոտակա մի քանի սերունդների ընթացքում խոսելիք չկա: 
Ոչ միայն քո նշածն է աչքի զարնող, այլ նաև այն,  որ հենց իրենց կառավարության ավանտյուրային՝ հայերի եկեղեցում աղոթք անելը թույլ տալուն, իրենք հակադարձել են բացահայտ վայրենությամբ՝ իրենց ավիրած   հայկական մայր եկեղեցում նամազ անելով, այսինքն ակընհայտ սրբապղծությամբ:
Այսինքն ուզում են ասեն, սաղ քրիստոնեական աշխարհի, առաջադեմ մարդկության, գենոցիդ ու պատասխանատվության   հերն էլ, մերն էլ:  Իրականում հենց սա են  ասել:  Ու եթե այս անգամ էլ հայկական դիվանագիտություն ասած անգյալանոցը չկարողանա իր դիրքերը վերականգնել, ուրեմն արժանի ենք էս կյանքին ու բախտին:

----------

Lion (03.10.2010), Tig (03.10.2010), Տրիբուն (08.10.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, մի կոմից շատ ուրախ եմ որ քաղաքականապես նման տհասություն-վայրենություն են արել, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, որ նայում ես էդ անգլուխ, բայց գիշատիչ ամբոխին, մտածում ես, որ սրանց հետ մոտակա մի քանի սերունդների ընթացքում խոսելիք չկա:


Ծեծված խոսքա, բայց... թուրքը թուրքա մնում...

----------

davidus (03.10.2010), Tig (20.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

Խոսելիքը որնա... էդ մահմեդականների դեմը գլոբալ պետքա առնել քանի դեռ սաղիս չեն կերել կամ գմփացրել: Թուրքերի հետ բարեկամություն երբեք հնարավոր չէ: Էս ֆուտբոլային սիլի-բիլիներն էլ ապացույց նրանց համար, ովքեր կասկածում էին (ինչ որ չափով նաև ինձ համար): Թուրքիան կոնկրետ սպառնալիք է եղել, սպառնալիք է, ու սպառնալիք է լինելու մեր պետության համար, դրա համար կամ մենք իրանց..

----------

davidus (03.10.2010), Moonwalker (03.10.2010), Tig (20.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Թուրքիայում ակտիվորեն «հայերի կողմից սպանված թուրքերի» զանգվածային գերեզմաններ են գտնում*
12:46 • 20.10.10

Թուրք հետազոտողները Թուրքիայի տարածքում ակտիվ կերպով շարունակում են «հայերի կողմից կոտորված թուրքերի զանգվածային գերեզմանների» հայտնաբերման աշխատանքները:

Երկու օր առաջ Կարսի Կովկասի համալսարանի հնագետները Արդահանի Հալիլէֆենդի թաղամասում գտնվող Յանըք մզկիթի շրջակայքում իրականացրած աշխատանքների արդյունքում հայտնաբերել են 20 մարդու կմախք:

Թուրք փորձագետները վստահեցնում են, որ այդ տարածքում 1915-1920թթ. Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակցության ջոկատները 300 թուրք են այրել:

Իսկ երեկ Վանի Գևաշ շրջանի Յանքընչայ գյուղում Աթաթուրքի անվան համալսարանի դասախոս, հնագետ պրոֆեսոր Ջևդեթ Բաշարանի գլխավորությամբ իրականացվող աշխատանքների արդյունքում նույնպես հայտնաբերվել է «հայերի կողմից սպանված թուրքերի զանգվածային գերեզման»:

«Գերեզմանից հայտնաբերված մարդկային ոսկորները վկայում են այն մասին, որ այդտեղ թաղված են կանայք, տղամարդիկ և երեխաներ»,- հայտարարել է թուրք պրոֆեսորը` ընդգծելով, որ այդ տարածքում հայկական ջոկատները 1915թ. սպանել և թաղել են 500 թուրքերի:

Հիշեցնենք, որ ամիսներ առաջ նմանատիպ գերեզման հայտնաբերվել էր նաև Էրզրումից 8 կիլոմետր հեռավորության վրա Թեփեքյոյ գյուղում: Այդ ժամանակ թուրք հնագետների աշխատանքներին մասնակցող Աթաթուրքի անվան համալսարանի հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետազոտական կենտրոնի տնօրեն Էրոլ Քյուրքչյուօղլուն հայտարարել էր, թե հայերի կողմից Էրզրումում 1916-1919թթ. սպանվել է 50 հազար թուրք և ավելացրել, որ իրենք պատրաստվում են Էրզրումի կենտրոնական վայրերից մեկում տեղադրել «թուրքերի ցեղասպանության» հուշակոթող:

Tert.am


հ.գ. հիմա ո՞վա ուզում, որ թուրքիաի հետ սահմանը բացվի…

----------


## ministr

> *Թուրքիայում ակտիվորեն «հայերի կողմից սպանված թուրքերի» զանգվածային գերեզմաններ են գտնում*
> 12:46 • 20.10.10
> 
> Թուրք հետազոտողները Թուրքիայի տարածքում ակտիվ կերպով շարունակում են «հայերի կողմից կոտորված թուրքերի զանգվածային գերեզմանների» հայտնաբերման աշխատանքները:
> 
> Երկու օր առաջ Կարսի Կովկասի համալսարանի հնագետները Արդահանի Հալիլէֆենդի թաղամասում գտնվող Յանըք մզկիթի շրջակայքում իրականացրած աշխատանքների արդյունքում հայտնաբերել են 20 մարդու կմախք:
> 
> Թուրք փորձագետները վստահեցնում են, որ այդ տարածքում 1915-1920թթ. Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակցության ջոկատները 300 թուրք են այրել:
> 
> ...



Էնքան են ոչխար կերել, որ արդեն հավասարվել են  :Smile: 
Տո այ սմբակավորներ, հայերը իրենց փոքրամասնություն եղած հալով ձեր պետության մեջ ձեզ ՀԱԶԱՐՆԵՐՈՎ կոտորել են?  :Jpit:  Մեզ ուր էր տենց բախտ...

----------

Lion (20.10.2010)

----------


## Lion

Սրանք սմբակավորներից չէն, սրանք ավելի տականք են - հայերի գերեզմանները ու ոսկորները իրենցով են անում: Ու դրանով համ իրենց զոհի տեղ են դնում, համ էլ գտնված գերեզմաններն են "խուրդում", որ ավելորդ հարցեր չծագի: Շուտով կհասնեն նրան, որ Դեր-էլ-Զորի ոսկորներն էլ թուրքական կհայտարարեն... :Angry2:

----------

davidus (20.10.2010), Tig (20.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Սրանք սմբակավորներից չէն, սրանք ավելի տականք են - հայերի գերեզմանները ու ոսկորները իրենցով են անում: Ու դրանով համ իրենց զոհի տեղ են դնում, համ էլ գտնված գերեզմաններն են "խուրդում", որ ավելորդ հարցեր չծագի: Շուտով կհասնեն նրան, որ Դեր-էլ-Զորի ոսկորներն էլ թուրքական կհայտարարեն...


Համաձայն եմ, մի կրակոցով երկու նապաստակ սպանելու հիանալի օրինակ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սրանք սմբակավորներից չէն, սրանք ավելի տականք են - հայերի գերեզմանները ու ոսկորները իրենցով են անում: Ու դրանով համ իրենց զոհի տեղ են դնում, համ էլ գտնված գերեզմաններն են "խուրդում", որ ավելորդ հարցեր չծագի: Շուտով կհասնեն նրան, որ Դեր-էլ-Զորի ոսկորներն էլ թուրքական կհայտարարեն...


Ուր էր, մի հիսուն միլիոն գերեզմանոց իրանցով անեին, տակը մի հատ թուրք չմնար հիմա:

----------


## Lion

Ախր ցավն էնա, որ գերեզմաններն իրենց անելով... իրենք չեն քչանում:

----------


## Vitelios

http://blog.armenianherald.com/2010/11/11/turk-1/
Ինչ եք կարծում սրա մասին??
Մենք կարող ենք օգուտներ ունենալ

----------


## Tig

15000՞… վատ չի…


*Ընդդեմ Էրդողանի՝ Լիբանանի հրապարակում 15000 մարդ է հավաքվել*

Քիչ առաջ Լիբանանի Նահատակաց հրապարակում ավարտվել է հայկական համայնքի բողոքի հանրահավաքն ընդդեմ Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանի այցի:

Հրապարակում մոտ 15 000 մարդ է հավաքվել, որոնց մեծ մասը՝ երիտասարդներ: Հանրահավաքին ելույթ են ունեցել Հնչակյան կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Ալեքսան Քեոշկերյանը, ՀՅ Դաշնակցության ներկայացուցիչ Ավո Կիտանյանը և ռամկավարներից' Մարտիկ Ժամկոչյանը։ Լիբանանի թեմի առաջնորդ սրբազան Գեղամ արքեպիսկոպոս Խաչերյանը հանդես է եկել ամփոփիչ ելույթով։

Բանախոսները դատապարտել են Էրդողանի Բեյրութ կատարած այցն  ու պահանջել են, որ նա ներողություն խնդրի ինչպես հայ, այնպես էլ լիբանանցի ժողովուրդներից Առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմի տարիներին Թուրքիայի կողմից գործած անմարդկային ոճիրների համար: Այդ քայլն ուղղված էր նաև Լիբանանի հանրությանը զգոնության հրավիրելուն, որ նրանք չներքաշվեն թուրքական քաղաքակնության ծուղակների մեջ։

 «Արարատ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Ահարոն Շխրտմյանն ասել է, որ այն լուրը, թե հայերի և լիբանանյան իրավապահների միջև բախումներ են տեղի ունեցել՝ սուտ է։

-Չարաչար սուտ է: Չկա նման բան, անողներն էլ մութ ուժեր են: Համենայն դեպս, մենք որոշել էինք, որ հանրահավաքին մինչև 5000 մարդ ներկա կլինի, սակայն մարդկանց թվաքանակն անցնում է 15 000-ից: Երեք կուսակցությունները, ողջ հայությունն այսօր մեկ բռունցք են, միասնական և համախմբված,-նշել է Ահարոն Շխրտմյանը:

«Ազդակ» պարբերականի գլխավոր խմբագիր Շահան Գանտահարյանի տեղեկացմամբ որևէ լուրջ բան տեղի չի ունեցել, ուղղակի Նահատակաց հրապարակում հարթակ բարձրացած մի խումբ երիտասարդներ վառել են Էրդողանին բարի գալուստ մաղթող պաստառը՝ տեղադրելով հայկական դրոշը, ինչի ընթացքում որոշ բախումներ եղամ իրավապահ մարմինների հետ։

7or.am

----------

davidus (25.11.2010), einnA (26.11.2010), Mark Pauler (26.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2010), Պանդուխտ (26.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

...

----------


## Sagittarius

http://www.economist.com/node/17905911

բավականին հետաքրքիր հոդված, ժամանակ լինի կթարգմանեմ.

----------

einnA (25.01.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

ՀԱՅԵՐ չեք կարծում? որ մեր կառավարություննը հաստատ մեզանից շատ բան գիտի

----------


## Tig

> ՀԱՅԵՐ չեք կարծում? որ մեր կառավարություննը հաստատ մեզանից շատ բան գիտի


Բայց ո՞ւմ ա պետք իրա շատ իմացածը:
Դրանք մենակ մի բան լավ գիտեն՝ ծախվել…

----------

Mark Pauler (26.01.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

> Բայց ո՞ւմ ա պետք իրա շատ իմացածը:
> Դրանք մենակ մի բան լավ գիտեն՝ ծախվել…


Օրինակ?

----------


## Tig

> Օրինակ?


Օրինա՞կ :LOL: 
Վերջին օրեիր թարմ օրինակներ բերեմ: :Smile:  Քաղաքապետարանի արիշ-վերիշները քեզ հերիք չի՞, ռուսերենի դասընթացներ բան… կամ օտարալեզուների օրենքը… էլ որն ասեմ էլ որը…

----------

Mark Pauler (26.01.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

քո ասծների մեջ որտեղ են մեր ինշխանությունները ծախվել

----------


## Tig

> քո ասծների մեջ որտեղ են մեր ինշխանությունները ծախվել


Մի րոպե, դու տենց պարզ բաները չես տեսնո՞ւմ… :Shok: 
Լեզուն՝ հայոց լեզուն են ծախել… դա տենց բարդա տեսնելը… :Xeloq:

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

> Մի րոպե, դու տենց պարզ բաները չես տեսնո՞ւմ…
> Լեզուն՝ հայոց լեզուն են ծախել… դա տենց բարդա տեսնելը…


ՀԱՅՈՑ ԼԵԶՈՒՆ իրանք չեն կարա ծախեն

իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա օտարալեզու դպրոցներին 
ետ ապահովում կրթական  մակարդակը

----------


## davidus

> ՀԱՅՈՑ ԼԵԶՈՒՆ իրանք չեն կարա ծախեն
> 
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա օտարալեզու դպրոցներին 
> ետ ապահովում կրթական  մակարդակը


Ապեր, ծախվելը ինչի մենակ փողո՞վ ա լինում։

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

> Ապեր, ծախվելը ինչի մենակ փողո՞վ ա լինում։


բա ուրիշ ինչի

----------


## davidus

> բա ուրիշ ինչի


Տարիքդ ճի՞շտ ես նշել։ 13 տարեկան ե՞ս։

----------


## Tig

> ՀԱՅՈՑ ԼԵԶՈՒՆ իրանք չեն կարա ծախեն
> 
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա օտարալեզու դպրոցներին 
> ետ ապահովում կրթական  մակարդակը


 :Smile: 
Արի կլինի հադիպենք, ես քեզ մանրակրկիտ բացատրություն կտամ, Ժամանակս չեմ ափսոսա… եթե իհարկե չես ալարի ու օտարալեզու դպրոցների թեման կարդաս: Լավ տղա ես երևում: :Smile:

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

> Տարիքդ ճի՞շտ ես նշել։ 13 տարեկան ե՞ս։


1990 նոյեմբեր 11

----------


## Armtechnology

Միանշանակ փակ պահել սահմանը քանի որ.
 1. Եթե սահմանը բացվի, ապա մեր տնտեսությունը հսկայական վնասներ կկրի- թուրքերը ՀՀ-ն կծածկեն թուրքական թեթև արդյունաբերության ապրանքներով, Թուրքիայում պատրաստված ավտոմեքենաներով, արևադարձային մրգերով(բանան, մանդարին, նարինջ և այլն), թուրքական շինանյութերով և էժան ծախելով մի լավ կհարստանան, իսկ ՀՀ-ի օգուտները չնչին կլինեն: Եթե համաձայն չեք, խնդրում եմ ասեք ինչու?
 2. ՀՀ-ի մշակույթի վրա մեծ բացասական դեր կխաղա սահման բացելը-առանց այն էլ ՀՀ-ի շոուբիզնեսի մեջ համարյա որ երգը լսում ես թրքա-քրդա-պարսկա-արաբախառը ելևէջներ են հնչում, իսկ երբ սահմանը բացվի այդ երևույթը առավել կամրապնդվի մեր հասարակության մեջ:
 3. Կխզվեն մեր տնտեսական կապերը այլ երկրների հետ, հարաբերություններն էլ կսառեն-այն երկիրը, որից ներմուծում ենք ապրանքներ ՀՀ մեզ հետ բարիադրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ է մտնում, իսկ երբ սահմանը բացենք, ապա այն ապրանքները, որոնք առավել էժան Թուրքիայից կներմուծվեն կխփեն այլ երկրների արտադրանքին և տնտեսական հարաբերությունները կսառեն/քանի որ այդպիսի մանր երկրներ համարյա բան չենք էլ արտահանում/, դրա հետ մեկտեղ կսառեն միջազգային հարաբերությունները հարաբերությունները տվյալ երկրի հետ:
 ՄԻ ԽՈՍՔՈՎ ՍԱՀՄԱՆ ԲԱՑԵԼՈՒՑ ՕԳՈՒՏ ՉԿԱ:

----------


## Armtechnology

Սահման բացել? Միանշանակ ո'չ, քանի որ.
 1. Մշակույթը ավելի կթուրքանա: Առանց այն էլ որ երգը լսում ես թրքա-արաբա-պարսկա-քռդախառն է: Սահմանը կբացենք այդ երևույթը/թուրքական մեղեդիներ լսելը/ ավելի կարմատավորվի:
 2. Թուրքիայից հայեր առևտրականները կսկսեն ավելի մեծ թափով ներմուծել ապրանքներ, դրանով կխփենք մեր հայրենակն տնտեսության արգացմանը:
 3. Այն մանր երկրները որոնք որոշ քանակով ՀՀ են նորմուծում ապրանքներ/օր.` Բելառուսը/ թուրքական ապրանքները տնյալ մանր ապրանք ներմուծող երկրին կխփեն ու շուկայից դուրս կգցեն, իսկ քանի որ այդպիսի երկրներ մենք չնչի թվով ապրանքներ ենք արտահանում կամ  նույնիսկ չենք էլ արտահանում կսառեն այդ երկրների հետ տնտեսական հարաբերությունները, դրան էլ կհետևի քաղաքական հարաբերությունների սառենցումը:
 ԱՅՊԵՍ ՈՐ, Ո'Չ ՍԱՀՄԱՆ ԲԱՑԵԼՈՒՆ:
 ԵԹԵ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ՉԵՔ ԻՆՁ ՀԵՏ, ԱՊԱ, ԽՆԴՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ, ԳՐԵ'Ք:

----------


## Tig

Օֆ է...

*Թուրքիայի քայլերը համարում եմ անբարոյականություն. Հովիկ Աբրահամյան*
13:41 • 07.02.11

Այսօր մեկնարկած Ազգային ժողովի 4-րդ գումարման իններորդ նստաշրջանի առաջին քառօրյայի ժամանակ ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը հանդես եկավ հայտարարությամբ` ուշադրություն հրավիրելով վերջին շրջանում Թուրքիայի պահվածքի վրա` դրանք համարելով դիվանագիտական ակնարկներ: Մարտիրոսյանը նշեց, որ բոլորովին վերջերս ԵԽԽՎ ձմեռային նստաշրջանում թուրքական իշխանությունները Հայաստանին անվանեցին օկուպանտ:

«Անիի ավերակներում նամազ են անում, ֆոտոսեսիաներ են անում, մեզ օկուպանտ են անվանում, բարեկամության հուշարձան են արդեն ապամոնտաժում:Այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով և նաև հաշվի առնելով, որ Դուք պետության մեջ երկրորդ դեմքն եք, արդյոք Դուք ինքներդ նախագահի հետ չեք խոսում այդ թեմայով, որ արդեն իսկապես ժամանակն է և վաղուց անցել է, որ հայկական կողմը ետ վերցնի խորհրդարանից հայ-թուրքական արձանգրությունները և իր ստորագրությունն այդ Արձանագրությունից»,- ԱԺ նախագահին դիմեց պատգամավորը:

«Այդ հարցին մի քանի անգամ պատասխանել եմ, իմ կարծիքը չի փոխվել, իսկ իրենց կողմից նման քայլերը, նման խոսակցությունների տարածումը ես համարում եմ անբարոյականություն»,– ի պատասխան հայտարարեց Ազգային ժողովի նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը:

Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացի մասին հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկավ նաև նույն խմբակցության քարտուղար Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը` նշելով, որ երկկողմ հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու Հայաստանի նախաձեռնությունը Թուրքիան օգտագործում է միայն տարածաշրջանում և աշխարհում իր դիրքերի ամրապնդման համար: «Եվ երբ որ մենք բավականին հստակ չենք կողմնորոշվում այդ հարցում, այստեղ հարցեր են ծագում` արդյոք Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ԱԺ-ն հստակեցրել է իր ազգային շահերի վերաբերյալ իր քաղաքականությունը»,– հայտարարեց Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը:

Նա առաջարկեց հիշյալ գործընթացի վերաբերյալ դիրքորոշումը հստակեցնելու համար միասնական քննարկումներ կազմակերպել խորհրդարանում, որպեսզի «դա չմնա զուտ ԱԺ նախագահի ուսերի վրա»: Ալավերդյանն առաջարկեց հստակեցնել վերաբերմունքը Թուրքիայի դարավոր քաղաքականության նկատմամբ, որն այսօր էլ «ցինիկաբար» շարունակվում է:

Tert.am

----------


## Tig

Դեմք են հա բայց :Smile: 

*Անկարան թույլ տվեց հայազգի քաղաքացուն աշխատել Թուրքիայի պետական ապարատում*
10:32 • 03.03.11

Երկու տարի սպասումներից հետո Թուրքիայի Պետական խորհուրդը (Բարձրագույն վճռաբեկ ատյան) ի վերջո կայացրեց մի որոշում, որի համաձայն՝ Թուրքիայի ազգությամբ հայ քաղաքացի Լեո Սուրեն Հալեպլին կարող է աշխատել Թուրքիայի պետական ապարատում։ Այս մասին Լիսաբոն մեկնելու ճանապարհին ինքնաթիռում թուրք լրագրողների հետ զրույցում հայտարարել է ԵՄ անդամակցության հարցով Թուրքիայի գլխավոր բանագնաց Էգեմեն Բաղըշը։

«Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ հայը դառնում է պետական պաշտոնյա»,– հայտարարել է Բաղըշը։
Նշենք, որ այս լուրը լայն արձագանք է գտել թուրքական մամուլում։

Hurriyet օրաթերթը, մեկնաբանելով Պետական խորհրդի որոշումը, գրում է, որ դա Թուրքիայում ազգային փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ տեղի ունեցող արմատական փոփոխությունների վկայությունն է։

«Այլևս ազգային փոքրամասնությունները Թուրքիայում ոչ մահմեդականներ չեն կոչվելու։ Ազգությամբ հայ քաղաքացու՝ պետական ապարատում աշխատելը շատ կարևոր զարգացում է։ Մինչև հիմա հայ և հույն քաղաքացիները որևէ պաշտոն չէին կարողանում զբաղեցնել, չէին կարողանում սպա դառնալ։ Իսկ այդ խտրականությունը վնասում էր արտերկրում Թուրքիայի հեղինակությունը»,– գրում է Hurriyet–ը։

«Թուրքիայի Հանրապետությունն իր պատմության 88 տարիների ընթացքում առաջին անգամ ազգությամբ հայ քաղաքացուն դարձնում է պետական պաշտոնյա։ Ինչևէ, եթե անգամ մի փոքր ուշացումով է դա արվում, մի՞թե չի կարելի ասել, որ Թուրքիան բռնել է կարգավորման ուղին»,– գրում է թուրքական Sabah օրաթերթը։

Հիշեցնենք, որ 2009թ. պոլսահայ Լեո Սուրեն Հալեպլին փայլուն կերպով հանձնել էր Թուրքիայի կառավարությանը կից Եվրամիության հետ հարաբերությունների հարցերով գլխավոր քարտուղարությունում պաշտոն զբաղեցնելու համար նախատեսված բոլոր քննությունները։ Սակայն Անկարայի վարչական դատարանը, բավարարելով այդ պաշտոնին հավակնող թեկնածուներից մեկի հայցադիմումը, ով չէր համաձայնել քննության արդյունքների հետ, որոշում էր կայացրել կրկնակի քննությունների անցկացման մասին՝ չեղյալ հայտարարելով նախորդ քննության արդյունքները։ Իսկ ԵՄ հարցերով քարտուղարությունն էլ բողոքարկել էր Անկարայի վարչական դատարանի որոշումը Պետական խորհրդում։

Լեո Սուրեն Հալեպլին Ռոբեր քոլեջի և Endicott համալսարանի շջանավարտ է։ Դոկտորական աստիճանն ստացել է Լոնդոնի տնտեսագիտության բարձրագույն դպրոցում: 30-ամյա Հալեպլին տիրապետում է հինգ լեզվի:

Tert.am





> «Թուրքիայի Հանրապետությունն իր պատմության 88 տարիների ընթացքում առաջին անգամ ազգությամբ հայ քաղաքացուն դարձնում է պետական պաշտոնյա։ Ինչևէ, եթե անգամ մի փոքր ուշացումով է դա արվում, *մի՞թե չի կարելի ասել*, որ Թուրքիան բռնել է կարգավորման ուղին»,– գրում է թուրքական Sabah օրաթերթը։


Ոչ, չի կարելի ասել: Քանի որ ստորև մեջբերված պարբերությունում արդեն իսկ ասվում է, որ նման քայլերը իրականացվում են զուտ Թուրքիաի հեղինակությունը բարձրացնելու նպատակով, այլ ոչ թե ազգային փոքրամասնությունների մասին մտահոգվելուց դրդված:




> «Այլևս ազգային փոքրամասնությունները Թուրքիայում ոչ մահմեդականներ չեն կոչվելու։ Ազգությամբ հայ քաղաքացու՝ պետական ապարատում աշխատելը շատ կարևոր զարգացում է։ Մինչև հիմա հայ և հույն քաղաքացիները որևէ պաշտոն չէին կարողանում զբաղեցնել, չէին կարողանում սպա դառնալ։ Իսկ այդ խտրականությունը վնասում էր արտերկրում Թուրքիայի հեղինակությունը»,– գրում է Hurriyet–ը։

----------


## Tig

Չեմ հասկանում ինչների՞ս ա պետք էդ անտեր հուշարձանը: Եթե չկա բարեկամություն էլ ի՞նչ հուշարձան: ՀՈՒՇԱՐՁԱՆ անվանումը հենց հուշում ա բառի իմաստը՝ ինչոր բանի հուշման արձան: Եթե հուշելու բան չկա, էլ ի՞նչ հուշարձան: Ախր էդ "անտեր" բարեկամությունը հուշարձանից չի սկսվում...
Թող քանդեն, գրողի ծոցը...

*Անհայտ անձինք ներկել են հայ–թուրքական բարեկամության հուշարձանը*
20:39 • 06.04.11

Երեկ գիշեր անհայտ անձը կամ անձինք գունազարդել են Կարսում տեղադրված հայ և թուրք ժողովուրդների բարեկամությանը նվիրված «Մարդկության և խաղաղության» հուշարձանը։ Այս մասին գրում է թուրքական «Փոսթա» թերթը։

Պարբերականի փոխանցմամբ՝ արձանի պատվանդանը ներկել են վարդագույն, դեղին և կանաչ գույներով։ Առայժմ պարզ չէ՝ անհասկանալի պատկերներն արձանի վրա արվել են ի նշան բողոքի՞, թե՞ ուշադրություն գրավելու համար։

Հիշեցնեք, որ օրեր առաջ Կարսում գտնվող ադրբեջանական պատվիրակության անդամներն ի նշան բողոքի սև ծաղկեպսակ էին դրել «Մարդկության և խաղաղության» հուշակոթողին։ Մոտ երկու ամիս առաջ Կարսի քաղաքապետարանի խորհրդի նիստում քվեարկության էր դրվել արձանն ապամոնտաժելու հարցը, որին դեմ էր քվեարկել խորհրդի նիստին մասնակցող 23 անդամներից 4-ը, կողմ՝ Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանի գլխավորած «Արդարություն և զարգացում» իշխող կուսակցության 11 և «Ազգայնական շարժում» ընդդիմադիր կուսակցության 8 անդամներ։

Հունվարին Կարս կատարած այցի ընթացքում Էրդողանը «հրեշավոր» էր բնութագրել հայ-թուրքական բարեկամությանը նվիրված հուշարձանը և կարգադրել անհապաղ քանդել այն։

Tert.am

----------

einnA (07.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Նաիրա Զոհրաբյան. «Սա ես գնահատում եմ որպես քաղաքական խայտառակություն»*

Ինչպես արդեն տեղեկացրել էինք ապրիլի 13-ին ԵԽԽՎ-ում ՀՀ պատվիարակության և Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանի թիկնապահի միջև միջադեպ էր տեղի ունեցել` վերջինս խոչընդոտել էր ՀՀ պատվիրակության անդամ Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանի աշխատանքը:

Բացի այդ ՀՀ պատվիրակության անդամներ Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանին և Զարուհի Փոստանջյանին չէր հաջողվել հարց ուղղել Թուրքիայի վարչապետին` հարցերի համար հերթագրվածների ցուցակը ԵԽԽՎ քարտուղարության կողմից ուշացնելու հետևանքով:

ՀՀ պատվիրակության անդամները տեղի ունեցածի կապակցությամբ հարցադիմում էին ներկայացրել ԵԽԽՎ քարտութղարությանը, ճշտելու, թե ինչպես է պատահել, որ Ն.Զոհրաբյանն ու Զ.Փոստանջյանը 3-րդն ու 4-րդը հերթագրված լինելով հայտնվել էին ցուցակի վերջում:

Արդեն այսօր` ապրիլի 14-ին ԵԽԽՎ-ում ՀՀ պատվիրակության անդամ Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանը «7օր»-ին ԵԽԽՎ-ից տեղեկացրել է, որ իրենք ստացել են ԵԽԽվ քարտուղարության պաշտոնական գրավոր պատասխանը.

-ԵԽԽՎ քարտուղարությունն իր պատասխանում փաստորեն ընդունել է, որ դա որոշել է անձամբ ԵԽԽՎ նախագահ Չավուշօղլուն և հղում են արել ԵԽԽՎ կանոնադրության 6.8 հոդվածին, որտեղ գրված է հետևյալը՝  եթե ԵԽԽվ-ում կա հրավիրյալ, տվյալ դեպքում դա Թուրքիայի վարչապետն էր, ապա ԵԽԽՎ նախագահը իրավունք ունի անձամբ որոշելու հերթագրվածներից ում ինչ հերթականությամբ տեղվորի ու ձայն տա: Պատասխանի մեջ գրված էր, որ Մևլութ Չավուշօղլուն օգտվել է իր այդ իրավունքից ընձեռնված կանոնադրությամբ: Սա ես գնահատում եմ որպես քաղաքական խայտառակություն,- ասել է Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանը:

Նա նշել է, որ եթե անգամ ֆորմալ առումով հղում է արվել կանոնակարգին, ապա քաղաքական առումով դա ուղղակի խայտառակություն է: Նրա խոսքերով՝ Չավուշօղլուն ուղղակի վախեցել է ՀՀ ներկայացուցիչներից, ովքեր կարող էին իր` Չավուշօղլուի և Էրդողանի համար անցանկալի հարցեր ուղղել:

-Կարծում եմ, սա այն դեպքն է, երբ կանոնակարգի հանձնաժողովին հստակ առաջարկ պետք է ներկայացնենք, որ կանոնակարգի այս դրույթը վերանայվի, որովհետև տվյալ դեպքքում կարծում եմ, որ Չավուշօղլուն պետք է հայտարարեր, թե շահերի բախում ունի և հրավիրյալի կարգավիճակում իր երկրի վարչապետն է ելույթ ունենում և ինքը խմբագրելով ելույթ ունեցողների ցանկը ընդամենը փորձել է դահլիճում բարեհաճ տրամադրություն ստեղծել Էրդողանի համար, ինչը նրան ուղղակի չհաջողվեց,- ընդգծել է Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանը:

7or.am

----------


## Armtechnology

Պրոտոկոլային ծուղակ մաս I

----------


## Armtechnology

Պրոտոկոլային ծուղակ մաս II

----------


## Lion

Թուրքերի հետ ախպերության կողմնակիցներին` ի գիտություն  :Smile: 

_Թուրքիայի քաղաքական, տնտեսական և հասարակական հետազոտությունների (SETA) հիմնադրամի կողմից իրականացված հասարակական կարծիքի հարցման արդյունքում պարզ է դարձել, որ Թուրքիայի բնակչության 73,9%-ը բացասաբար է տրամադրված հայերի նկատմամբ։ Այս մասին գրում է թուրքական «Ռադիքալ» օրաթերթը։ 

Թուրքական պարբերականի տեղեկացմամբ՝ հարցումը, որին մասնակցել է 3040 մարդ, անցկացվել է Թուրքիայի 12 նահանգներում։ 

Հարցման մասնակիցների 33.2%-ը դրական, իսկ 39%-ը բացասաբար է տրամադրված արաբների նկատմամբ։ Ամերիկացիներին բացասաբար են վերաբերվում 64.8 %-ը։ Իսկ երիտասարդ սերնդի ներկայացուցիչների 40%-ը դրական է վերաբերվում եվրոպացիներին, այն դեպքում, երբ հարցման 61 տարեկանից բարձր մասնակիցները հիմնականում բացասաբար են վերաբերվում եվրոպացիներին։

Հարցման մասնակիցների 57.1%-ը դրական է վերաբերվում ադրբեջանցիներին, 37%-ը՝ չինացիներին, 31–ն էլ՝ իրանցիներին։ 
Ըստ հարցման արդյունքների՝ թուրքերը հիմնականում բացասաբար են վերաբերվում հայերին, հրեաներին, հույներին և ռուսներին։ 

Հարցման մասնակիցների 73.9%-ը բացասաբար է վերաբերվում հայերին, 71.5%-ը՝ հրեաներին, 67%-ը՝ հույներին և 51.7%-ը՝ ռուսներին։_

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2011/05/02/turkermeni/

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թուրքերի հետ ախպերության կողմնակիցներին` ի գիտություն 
> 
> _Թուրքիայի քաղաքական, տնտեսական և հասարակական հետազոտությունների (SETA) հիմնադրամի կողմից իրականացված հասարակական կարծիքի հարցման արդյունքում պարզ է դարձել, որ Թուրքիայի բնակչության 73,9%-ը բացասաբար է տրամադրված հայերի նկատմամբ։ Այս մասին գրում է թուրքական «Ռադիքալ» օրաթերթը։ 
> 
> Թուրքական պարբերականի տեղեկացմամբ՝ հարցումը, որին մասնակցել է 3040 մարդ, անցկացվել է Թուրքիայի 12 նահանգներում։ 
> 
> Հարցման մասնակիցների 33.2%-ը դրական, իսկ 39%-ը բացասաբար է տրամադրված արաբների նկատմամբ։ Ամերիկացիներին բացասաբար են վերաբերվում 64.8 %-ը։ Իսկ երիտասարդ սերնդի ներկայացուցիչների 40%-ը դրական է վերաբերվում եվրոպացիներին, այն դեպքում, երբ հարցման 61 տարեկանից բարձր մասնակիցները հիմնականում բացասաբար են վերաբերվում եվրոպացիներին։
> 
> Հարցման մասնակիցների 57.1%-ը դրական է վերաբերվում ադրբեջանցիներին, 37%-ը՝ չինացիներին, 31–ն էլ՝ իրանցիներին։ 
> ...


Ռուսների հետ ախպերության կողմնակիցներին ի գիտություն 

Больше всего россияне-ксенофобы не любят кавказские народы




> Большинство респондентов — 55% — заявили об отсутствии неприязни к представителям той или иной национальности.* В антирейтинге лидируют представители кавказских народов (азербайджанцы, армяне, грузины, дагестанцы, чеченцы) — с раздражением к ним относятся 29% россиян.*

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինձ թվում է չարժի նման սոց. հարցումները խառնել քաղաքականության հետ: Հոլանդացիները մի այլ կարգի չեն սիրում գերմանացիներին, ինչը չի խանգարում այդ երկրներին գտնվել բոլոր հնարավոր ու անհնար քաղաքական և տնտեսական միավորումների մեջ:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ռուսների հետ ախպերության կողմնակիցներին ի գիտություն 
> 
> Больше всего россияне-ксенофобы не любят кавказские народы


Բայց ես ուղղակի չհասկացա.

1. Ինչ կապ ուներ այս պոստը թեմայի հետ,
2. Ինչ կապ ուներ այս պոստը իմ ասածների հետ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> 2. Ինչ կապ ուներ այս պոստը իմ ասածների հետ:


Ինձ թվում է կապը հայերին չսիրելու մեջ էր։ Թուրքերը հայերին չեն սիրում։ Ռուսները նույնպես չեն սիրում։ Ինչ ավելացնես, եթե գուգլում "Armenians are" որոնելիս 4 autocomplete-ներից 3-ը հետևյալն է՝ Armenians are ugly, Armenians are rude, Armenians are not white։ Մի քիչ որ խորանաս, հայերը նույնպես հայերին չեն սիրում։  :Fool:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ոչ մի ազգ էլ մեծ հաշվով մյուսին չի սիրում: Խնդիրն այն է, որ *ՀՀ* և *ՌԴ* շահերը առայժմ և որպես կանոն համընկնում են, իսկ *ՀՀ* և *Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության* հարցում ուղիղ հակառակ պատկերն է: *Ի դեպ*...:

----------


## araqscomp

> Դե մեծ առաջընթաց է էլի. մարդիկ զարգանում են կամ հետ գնում 
> գոնե առաջ ախոռատեղի էր իրանց համար, հիմա` աղոթատեղի:


ՈՒղակի զարմանում եմ,իրանց հպարտությունը ոնցա թույլ տալիս եկեղեցում,էն էլ հայկական նամազ անել:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> *Ի դեպ*...:


Լավ հոդված էր, շնորհակալություն։ Մեծամասամբ համաձայն եմ շարադրանքի հետ։ Կուզեի որոշ մեկնաբանություններ անել, բայց արդեն թեմայից շատ կշեղվենք։

----------

Lion (25.06.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

Թուրքերի հետ ինչպես միշտ պետք է զգույշ լինենք և կարգավորենք մեր հարաբերությունները միայն տնտեսական ոլորտում:

----------


## Tig

Առանց մեկնաբանության...

----------

Ambrosine (20.07.2011), KiLa (03.02.2012), Ապե Ջան (21.07.2011), Գեա (20.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.07.2011)

----------


## Tig

Իշխանություններ ջան, սովորեք, ոնց են պատարսխան տալիս...

*Պաշտոնական Անկարան կոշտ քննադատության է ենթարկել Սերժ Սարգսյանին*
10:04 • 27.07.11

Պաշտոնական Անկարան կոշտ քննադատության է ենթարկել նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին օրեր առաջ Ծաղկաձորում հայագիտական առարկաների համահայկական օլիմպիադայի մասնակիցների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ արած հայտարարության համար:

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է թուրքական «Անադոլու» գործակալությունը, Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարությունը հանդես է եկել Սերժ Սարգսյանին քննադատող հայտարարությամբ:

«Պետական գործիչների հիմնական գործը պետք է լինի այն, որ նրանք իրենց հանրության և հատկապես երիտասարդ սերնդի համար պատրաստեն խաղաղությամբ և բարօրությամբ լեցուն ապագա: Սակայն դրան բոլորովին հակառակ մոտեցմամբ ժողովուրդների միջև թշնամանք և ատելություն սերմանելու ձևով երիտասարդներին և ապագա սերունդներին խորհուրդներ տալը ծայրաստիճան անպատասխանատու գործելաոճ է»,- նշվում է Թուրքիայի արտաքին քաղաքական գերատեսչության հայտարարության մեջ:

Հայտարարությունում նշվում է նաև, թե այն ժամանակ, երբ տարածաշրջանում խաղաղության հաստատմանն ուղղված փնտրտուքները թափ են հավաքում, Սերժ Սարգսյանի հայտարարությունները վկայում են այն մասին, որ նա խաղաղության համար աշխատելու նպատակ չունի:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Ծաղկաձորում հուլիսի 23-ին Սերժ Սարգսյանը պատասխանել էր Հայոց լեզվի, գրականության և հայագիտական գիտելիքների համահայկական 5-րդ օլիմպիադայի մասնակիցներին հետաքրքրող հարցերին։

Ի պատասխան մասնակիցներից մեկի այն հարցին, թե «…Մեզ սպասվում է ապագա, որը հիշեցնելու է Բաթումի պայմանագի՞րը, որի ժամանակ մի գերմանացի դիվանագետի վկայությամբ՝ մեզ Սևանում լողանալու տեղ թողեցին, սակայն չորանալու տեղ չթողեցին, թե՞ ապագա, որը մեզ կվերադարձնի Արևմտյան Հայաստանը` Արարատով հանդերձ», Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայտարարել է. «Այդ ամբողջը կախված է քեզնից և քո սերնդից: Իմ սերունդը, կարծում եմ, իր առջև դրած պարտականությունը կատարեց, երբ 90-ական թվականների սկզբներին անհրաժեշտ էր մեր հայրենիքի հատվածներից մեկը` Ղարաբաղը պաշտպանել թշնամիներից, մենք կարողացանք դա անել: Եվ ես սա ասում եմ ոչ նրա համար, որ որևէ մեկին կշտամբեմ: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ յուրաքանչյուր սերունդ իր պարտականությունն ունի, և այդ պարտականությունը պետք է կարողանա կատարել ու՝ լավ կատարել: Եթե դու և քո հասակակիցները ջանք ու եռանդ չխնայեք, եթե ձեզնից ավագներն ու ձեզնից կրտսերները ձեզ նման վարվեն՝ մենք ունենալու ենք աշխարհի լավագույն երկրներից մեկը: Հավատա, որ շատ դեպքերում հողի չափերով չէ երկրի կշիռը որոշվում. երկիրը պետք է լինի ժամանակակից, երկիրը պետք է լինի անվտանգ, լինի բարեկեցիկ, և սրանք այն պայմաններն են, որոնք հնարավորություն են տալիս ցանկացած ժողովրդի նստել աշխարհի հայտնի, ուժեղ, ճանաչված ժողովուրդների կողքին: Բոլորս մեր պարտքը պետք է կատարենք, բոլորս պետք է լինենք ակտիվ, պետք է լինենք աշխատասեր, կարողանանք բարիք ստեղծել: Իսկ մենք դրան կարող ենք հասնել, շատ հանգիստ կարող ենք հասնել, և մեկ անգամ չէ, որ պատմության ընթացքում հասել ենք դրան: Ես դրանում չեմ կասկածում և ուզում եմ, որպեսզի դու էլ չկասկածես: Մենք մի ժողովուրդ ենք, որ, այո՛, փյունիկի պես միշտ հառնում ենք»:

Tert.am

----------


## Tig

Եվ սա դեռ շատ ջուր կքաշի, քանի, որ ժամանակին նրանց կողմից արված նմանատիպ /ինկատի ունեմ "թշնամանք սերմանող"/ հայտարարություննրին ադեկվատ պատասխան չի տրվել...

*Անկարան վիրավորում է հայ ժողովրդին. «Խելքներդ գլուխներդ հավաքեք»*
11:09 • 29.07.11

Անկարան շարունակում է քննադատություններ հնչեցնել նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հասցեին օրեր առաջ Ծաղկաձորում հայագիտական առարկաների համահայկական օլիմպիադայի մասնակիցների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ասած խոսքերի համար։

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է թուրքական «Ջիհան» գործակալությունը, այս անգամ Սերժ Սարգսյանի խոսքերին անդրադարձել է Թուրքիայի փոխվարչապետ Բյուլենթ Արընչը, ով, անցնելով թույլատրելիի սահմանը, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ է արել Հայաստանի և հայ ժողովրդի հասցեին:

«Դա անպատասխանատվություն է և սադրանք, որից Հայաստանը ոչինչ չի շահելու… Սարգսյանի ելույթը ներքին լսարանի համար էր։ Իսկ մեր վարչապետը տվեց արժանի պատասխանը։ Թուրքիան հզոր պետություն է։ Ոչ ոք չի կարող Թուրքիային, մեր սարերին, մեր դաշտերին ու ջրերին թարս նայել… Մենք ենք այս հողերի տերը»,– ասել է Արընչը՝ շարունակելով. «Հայաստանը լուրջ տնտեսական խնդիրներ ունի։ Երբ ժամանակին սոված էին, մենք նրանց ցորեն ենք ուղարկել։ Թող խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն և Սփյուռքի խաղի մեջ չմտեն»։

Tert.am

----------


## Malxas

> Եվ սա դեռ շատ ջուր կքաշի, քանի, որ ժամանակին նրանց կողմից արված նմանատիպ /ինկատի ունեմ "թշնամանք սերմանող"/ հայտարարություննրին ադեկվատ պատասխան չի տրվել...
> 
> *Անկարան վիրավորում է հայ ժողովրդին. «Խելքներդ գլուխներդ հավաքեք»*
> 11:09 • 29.07.11
> 
> Անկարան շարունակում է քննադատություններ հնչեցնել նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հասցեին օրեր առաջ Ծաղկաձորում հայագիտական առարկաների համահայկական օլիմպիադայի մասնակիցների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ասած խոսքերի համար։
> 
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է թուրքական «Ջիհան» գործակալությունը, այս անգամ Սերժ Սարգսյանի խոսքերին անդրադարձել է Թուրքիայի փոխվարչապետ Բյուլենթ Արընչը, ով, անցնելով թույլատրելիի սահմանը, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ է արել Հայաստանի և հայ ժողովրդի հասցեին:
> 
> ...


Մեծ մեծ խոսելը թուլության նշան է: Հզոր երկիրը ոչ մի անգամ կարիք չունի ասելու, որ ինքն իր երկրի տերն է և այլն և այլն : Ինչպես որ խելացի մարդը կարիք չունի, որ իրեն գովեն: Իսկ ահա Թուրքիան վերջին մի քանի տասնյակ տարում միայն պոռոտախոսությամբ է որ զբաղված է: Իսկ Իլհամ Ալիևը մեծ աշխատանք է տանում, որպեսզի մարդկանց մեջ կարծիք ձևավորի, որ ինքը խելացի է: Նա նույնիսկ լավ է զգում իրեն, երբ ասում են:

----------


## Tig

> Մեծ մեծ խոսելը թուլության նշան է: Հզոր երկիրը ոչ մի անգամ կարիք չունի ասելու, որ ինքն իր երկրի տերն է և այլն և այլն : Ինչպես որ խելացի մարդը կարիք չունի, որ իրեն գովեն: Իսկ ահա Թուրքիան վերջին մի քանի տասնյակ տարում միայն պոռոտախոսությամբ է որ զբաղված է: Իսկ Իլհամ Ալիևը մեծ աշխատանք է տանում, որպեսզի մարդկանց մեջ կարծիք ձևավորի, որ ինքը խելացի է: Նա նույնիսկ լավ է զգում իրեն, երբ ասում են:


Մալխաս ջան, տես, որ էլի նման մտածելակերպով նորից գնում ենք դեպի անտեսման: Իսկ անտեսումները վերջ ի վերջո հանգեցնում են ճահճի մեջ հայտվելուն: Ես չեմ ասում, թե հիստերիաի մեջ ընկնենք ու իրենց նման հիստերիկ արձագանքներ հանենք: Բայց որ չափված-ձևված պատասխան պիտի տրվի, դրանում համոզված եմ:

Եվ հետո Թուրքիան է հզո՞ր, թե՞ մենք: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի հզոր լինելը հիստերիկ լինելու հետ...

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս ջան, տես, որ էլի նման մտածելակերպով նորից գնում ենք դեպի անտեսման: Իսկ անտեսումները վերջ ի վերջո հանգեցնում են ճահճի մեջ հայտվելուն: Ես չեմ ասում, թե հիստերիաի մեջ ընկնենք ու իրենց նման հիստերիկ արձագանքներ հանենք: Բայց որ չափված-ձևված պատասխան պիտի տրվի, դրանում համոզված եմ:
> 
> Եվ հետո Թուրքիան է հզո՞ր, թե՞ մենք: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի հզոր լինելը հիստերիկ լինելու հետ...


Ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ բաներ ես գրել: Իհարկե պետք է դրանց պատասխանել ու տեղը դնել: Մերոնք կարծես դա անում են: 
Այս պահի դրությամբ Թուրքիան իհարկե ուժեղ է Հայաստանից, բայց ահա քանի հարյուր տարի է Թուրքիան բռնել է թուլանալու և փոքրանալու ճանապարհը ու դեռ շարունակում է: Այսօր էլ նրա գլխին կախված է մասնատման վտանգը: Իր շրջապատում ոչ մի պետություն չունի, որի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ունենա: Վրաստանն ու Ադրբեջանը լուրջ երկրներ չէի համարի: Կա նաև քրդերի հարցը, որոնց վաղ թե ուշ կոգտագործեն մասնատելու Թուրքիան, քանի որ աշխարհի հզորներին պետք չէ այնպիսի երկիր, որ մեծ ախորժակներ ունի: Տեսել եմ քարտեզներ, նշեմ` ոչ լեգալ, օգտագործելով իմ կապերը, որտեղ կոնկրետ նշված են, թե ինչպես պետք է բաժանվի Թուրքիան: Իրանի բաժանման քարտեզ էլ կար, ի դեպ: Թուրքիայի բաժանման դեպքում Հայաստանը ելք է ունենալու դեպի Սև ծով: Իրանի բաժանման դեպքում Ադրբեջանը մեծ հողեր է զիջելու Հայաստանին, բայց փոխարենը մի քանի անգամ շատ ստանալու է Իրանից: 
Մի քիչ շատ հեռացա նյութից: Երբ հզորը հիստերիա է բարձրացնում, ուրեմն միջոցներ չունի լուծելու այն խնդիրը, որի պատճառով այդ հիստերիան բարձրացրել է: Այսինքն  այլևս այդքան էլ հզոր չէ: Երբ Մուհամմեդ Երկրորդը գրավում էր Կոստանտինապոլիսը` մեծ մեծ չէր խոսում, միչդեռ նրա գործը մի հանճարեղ ձեռնարկում էր: Հզորությունը պոռոտախոսության կարիք չունի:

----------


## Tig

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ բաներ ես գրել: Իհարկե պետք է դրանց պատասխանել ու տեղը դնել: Մերոնք կարծես դա անում են: 
> Այս պահի դրությամբ Թուրքիան իհարկե ուժեղ է Հայաստանից, բայց ահա քանի հարյուր տարի է Թուրքիան բռնել է թուլանալու և փոքրանալու ճանապարհը ու դեռ շարունակում է: Այսօր էլ նրա գլխին կախված է մասնատման վտանգը: Իր շրջապատում ոչ մի պետություն չունի, որի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ունենա: Վրաստանն ու Ադրբեջանը լուրջ երկրներ չէի համարի: Կա նաև քրդերի հարցը, որոնց վաղ թե ուշ կոգտագործեն մասնատելու Թուրքիան, քանի որ աշխարհի հզորներին պետք չէ այնպիսի երկիր, որ մեծ ախորժակներ ունի: Տեսել եմ քարտեզներ, նշեմ` ոչ լեգալ, օգտագործելով իմ կապերը, որտեղ կոնկրետ նշված են, թե ինչպես պետք է բաժանվի Թուրքիան: Իրանի բաժանման քարտեզ էլ կար, ի դեպ: Թուրքիայի բաժանման դեպքում Հայաստանը ելք է ունենալու դեպի Սև ծով: Իրանի բաժանման դեպքում Ադրբեջանը մեծ հողեր է զիջելու Հայաստանին, բայց փոխարենը մի քանի անգամ շատ ստանալու է Իրանից: 
> Մի քիչ շատ հեռացա նյութից: Երբ հզորը հիստերիա է բարձրացնում, ուրեմն միջոցներ չունի լուծելու այն խնդիրը, որի պատճառով այդ հիստերիան բարձրացրել է: Այսինքն  այլևս այդքան էլ հզոր չէ: Երբ Մուհամմեդ Երկրորդը գրավում էր Կոստանտինապոլիսը` մեծ մեծ չէր խոսում, միչդեռ նրա գործը մի հանճարեղ ձեռնարկում էր: Հզորությունը պոռոտախոսության կարիք չունի:


Թուրքիաի մասնատումը չեմ բացառում... բայց որ Հայաստանին յուղալի բաժին կհասնի.... Հանուն ինչի՞, մեր սիրուն աչքերի՞...

----------

KiLa (03.02.2012), Lion (04.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Թուրքիաի մասնատումը չեմ բացառում... բայց որ Հայաստանին յուղալի բաժին կհասնի.... Հանուն ինչի՞, մեր սիրուն աչքերի՞...


Սիրուն աչքերի համար չի: Եթե ինչ որ մեկից վերցնում են ինչ որ մեկին պիտի տան: Վրաստանին ու Ադրբեջանին էլ է ինչ որ բան հասնում:
Համել դա յուղալի պատառ չէ, այլ, ներողություն արտահայտությանս համար, թուլափայ:

----------


## Tig

> Սիրուն աչքերի համար չի: Եթե ինչ որ մեկից վերցնում են ինչ որ մեկին պիտի տան: Վրաստանին ու Ադրբեջանին էլ է ինչ որ բան հասնում:
> Համել դա յուղալի պատառ չէ, այլ, ներողություն արտահայտությանս համար, թուլափայ:


Ոչ քո ոչ մեկին հանց այնպես ոչինչ չի նվիրում, նույնիսկ թուլափայ... Դրա դիմաց մենք թանկ կվճարենք:
Իսկ եթե մեր հզոր լինելու հաշվին հասնենք դրան, ոչ թե նվեր ստանալու, այ այդ դեպքում նոր կլինի իրոք մերը...

----------


## Malxas

> Ոչ քո ոչ մեկին հանց այնպես ոչինչ չի նվիրում, նույնիսկ թուլափայ... Դրա դիմաց մենք թանկ կվճարենք:
> Իսկ եթե մեր հզոր լինելու հաշվին հասնենք դրան, ոչ թե նվեր ստանալու, այ այդ դեպքում նոր կլինի իրոք մերը...


Չեմ էլ պնդում , որ այդ թուլափայը հենց այնպես է լինելու: Ինչ որ պայմաններ երևի կստիպեն կատարել: Ասենք ճանաչել նոր սահմանները և հողային հավակնություն չունենալ: Բայց թե տարիներ հետո, երբ բարենպաստ առիթ ստեղծվի էլ ավելի ընդարձակել տարածքները, ով է այդ պայմանագրին նայելու: Ես չէ որ քեզ պետք է հիշեցնեմ, թե ինչպիսի պայմանագրեր են խախտվել, երբ դրանք դադարել են բխել այս կամ այն պետության շահից:

----------

Tig (30.07.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Հայ-թուրքական սահմանին այրել են Սերժ Սարգսյանի նկարը*
09:20 • 01.08.11

Թուրքիայում շարունակում են քննադատություններ հնչել նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հասցեին օրեր առաջ Ծաղկաձորում հայագիտական առարկաների համահայկական օլիմպիադայի մասնակիցների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ արած արտահայտությունների համար:

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է թուրքական «Դողան» գործակալությունը, այսպես կոչված «Հայկական պնդումների դեմ պայքարի միությունը» (ASİM-DER) ի նշան Սերժ Սարգսյանի խոսքերի դեմ բողոքի` ակցիա է կազմակերպել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի Ալիջանի անցակետում:

Ակցիային, որին մասնակցել են Իգդիրում բնակվող թուրքեր և ադրբեջանցիներ, հնչել են հակահայկական կոչեր: Ակցիայի ավարտին մասնակիցները պատռել և այրել են Սերժ Սարգսյանի լուսանկարը:

«Սերժ Սարգսյանի խոսքերը ևս մեկ անգամ ի ցույց են դնում նրա թշնամանքն ու ատելութունը… Մենք` որպես հասարակական կազմակերպությունների և կուսակցությունների պլատֆորմ, դիմում ենք Սարգսյանին` քանի դեռ այդ խոսքերի պատճառով Թուրքիայի Հանրապետությունից ներողություն չեք խնդրել, մեր խոսքն ավելի կոշտ, իսկ գործողություններն ավելի գլոբալ բնույթ են կրելու: Մենք մեր երկրից մի քար անգամ չենք տա: Ինչպես մեր պապերն են ուս-ուսի տված այս հողերը նման վատ նպատակներ հետապնդող մարդկանցից պաշտպանել և մեզ փոխանցել, մենք էլ այդ հողերը կյանքի գնով պահպանելու և փոխանցելու ենք հաջորդ սերունդներին: Դա Սարգսյանն ու նրա պես մարդիկ թող լավ իմանան»,- ասել է ASİM-DER-ի նախագահ Գյոքսել Գյուլբեյը:

Նշենք, որ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ օրեր առաջ Ծաղկաձորում հայագիտական առարկաների համահայկական օլիմպիադայի մասնակիցների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ արած հայտարարությունն իրարանցում է առաջացրել Թուրքիայում:
Այդ հանդիպման մասին հրապարակումներից անմիջապես հետո թուրքական և ադրբեջանական լրատվամիջոցներն սկսեցին լուրեր ատարածել, թե Հայաստանի նախագահն, իբր, բառացիորեն ասել է` «Ղարաբաղը մենք վերցրինք, Արարատ լեռն էլ թողնում ենք ձեզ»:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Ծաղկաձորում հուլիսի 23-ին Սերժ Սարգսյանը պատասխանել էր Հայոց լեզվի, գրականության և հայագիտական գիտելիքների համահայկական 5-րդ օլիմպիադայի մասնակիցներին հետաքրքրող հարցերին:

Ի պատասխան մասնակիցներից մեկի այն հարցին, թե «…Մեզ սպասվում է ապագա, որը հիշեցնելու է Բաթումի պայմանագի՞րը, որի ժամանակ մի գերմանացի դիվանագետի վկայությամբ՝ մեզ Սևանում լողանալու տեղ թողեցին, սակայն չորանալու տեղ չթողեցին, թե՞ ապագա, որը մեզ կվերադարձնի Արևմտյան Հայաստանը` Արարատով հանդերձ», Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայտարարել է. «Այդ ամբողջը կախված է քեզնից և քո սերնդից: Իմ սերունդը, կարծում եմ, իր առջև դրած պարտականությունը կատարեց, երբ 90-ական թվականների սկզբներին անհրաժեշտ էր մեր հայրենիքի հատվածներից մեկը` Ղարաբաղը պաշտպանել թշնամիներից, մենք կարողացանք դա անել: Եվ ես սա ասում եմ ոչ նրա համար, որ որևէ մեկին կշտամբեմ: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ յուրաքանչյուր սերունդ իր պարտականությունն ունի, և այդ պարտականությունը պետք է կարողանա կատարել ու՝ լավ կատարել: Եթե դու և քո հասակակիցները ջանք ու եռանդ չխնայեք, եթե ձեզնից ավագներն ու ձեզնից կրտսերները ձեզ նման վարվեն՝ մենք ունենալու ենք աշխարհի լավագույն երկրներից մեկը: Հավատա, որ շատ դեպքերում հողի չափերով չէ երկրի կշիռը որոշվում. երկիրը պետք է լինի ժամանակակից, երկիրը պետք է լինի անվտանգ, լինի բարեկեցիկ, և սրանք այն պայմաններն են, որոնք հնարավորություն են տալիս ցանկացած ժողովրդի նստել աշխարհի հայտնի, ուժեղ, ճանաչված ժողովուրդների կողքին: Բոլորս մեր պարտքը պետք է կատարենք, բոլորս պետք է լինենք ակտիվ, պետք է լինենք աշխատասեր, կարողանանք բարիք ստեղծել: Իսկ մենք դրան կարող ենք հասնել, շատ հանգիստ կարող ենք հասնել, և մեկ անգամ չէ, որ պատմության ընթացքում հասել ենք դրան: Ես դրանում չեմ կասկածում և ուզում եմ, որպեսզի դու էլ չկասկածես: Մենք մի ժողովուրդ ենք, որ, այո՛, փյունիկի պես միշտ հառնում ենք»:

Tert.am

----------

Malxas (01.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Թուրքերը իրար են խառնվել և դա լավ է  :LOL:  
Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, ենթագիտակցորեն մտածում են, որ օրերից մի օր հաողերը ստիպված են լինելու վերադարձնել:

----------

Lion (04.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

> «Ղարաբաղը մենք վերցրինք, Արարատ լեռն էլ թողնում ենք ձեզ»:


Ոնց ես հասկացա, նման բան չէր ասվել ու նորմալ հայ նախագահ չպիտի էլ ասի - Արարատը մենք իրավունք չունենք որևէ մեկին. "թողնելու":

----------

Malxas (04.08.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

KiLa (03.02.2012)

----------


## Մովսես

> Թուրքերը իրար են խառնվել և դա լավ է  
> Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, ենթագիտակցորեն մտածում են, որ օրերից մի օր հաողերը ստիպված են լինելու վերադարձնել:


Հողերը հետ չեն տա, արի մի քիչ ռեալիստ լինենք:

----------

keyboard (02.02.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Հողերը հետ չեն տա, արի մի քիչ ռեալիստ լինենք:


Այսօրվա դրությամբ գուցե և ռեալ չէ, բայց մի օր հաստատ տալու են:

----------


## Peace

> Այսօրվա դրությամբ գուցե և ռեալ չէ, բայց մի օր հաստատ տալու են:


Մինչև առուն ջուր գա գորտի աչքը դուրս կգա:

----------


## KiLa

> Թուրքերը իրար են խառնվել և դա լավ է  
> Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, ենթագիտակցորեն մտածում են, որ օրերից մի օր հաողերը ստիպված են լինելու վերադարձնել:


Որ իրար են խառնվել, դա հաստատ այդպես է... Բայց Մալխաս ջան, վախենամ, որ նրանք ենթագիտակցորեն արդեն հասկանում են, որ ստիպված են լինելու այդ հողերը մեկ անգամ ևս  *գնելու* ... :Sad:

----------


## Մովսես

> Այսօրվա դրությամբ գուցե և ռեալ չէ, բայց մի օր հաստատ տալու են:


դե աստված տա....

----------

Մինա (10.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> դե աստված տա....


Ավարայրի ճ/մարտի հետ կապված մի անեկդոտ կա, որ Աստված հետազոտում է երկու բանակներն էլ. մի կողմում փղերին են հարբեցնում, զինվորների ռազմական ոգին են բարձրացնում..., իսկ հայկական կողմում` աղոթում են: Աստված ասում ա` սրանք էլի հույսները իմ վրա՞ են դրել  :Jpit: :
Հասկանում եմ Ձեր գրառման իմաստը. մեր համար շատ կիրառական արտահայտություն է: Բայց նաև ուզում եմ ասել, որ մենք վաղուց արդեն պետք ա հույսներս կտրեինք և աստծուց, և այլ երկրներից, և պատմաբաններից... այս հարցով պետք է զբաղվեն միայն իրավաբան-միջազգայնագետները` պետական նախաձեռնությամբ:

----------

Lílium (10.07.2013), Մինա (10.07.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig

*ԱՄՆ-ն Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչել է 1953թ-ին. Արա Պապյան*
02:12 • 23.05.12

Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգները եղել է աշխարհի առաջին պետությունը, որը կառավարության հատուկ որոշմամբ 1953թ-ին գրավոր միջազգային դատարանին տեղյակ է պահել այն մասին, որ հայերի հանդեպ 1915թ-ին իրականացրածը ցեղասպանություն է և նշել «ջենոսայդ» բառը: Այս մասին հայտարարեց «Մոդուս վիվենդի» կենտրոնի ղեկավար Արա Պապյանը Նարեկացի արվետի միությունում «Հայկական հարցի լուծումը միջազգային իրավունքի համատեքստում. Վուդրո Վիլսոնի իրավարար վճիռը» թեմայով դասախոսության ընթացքում:

Նրան հատկապես զարմացնում է այն, որ բոլոր հայերը սպասում են այն օրվան, թե երբ է ԱՄՆ-ի նախագահ Բարաք Օբաման արտասանելու «genocide» բառը, և ըստ նրա՝ այսօր ամեն ինչ արվում է միայն այդ բառի համար:

«Այն դարձել է կախարդական փայտիկի, ազարտի ու օրգազմի նման մի բան, բայց մեր իրավունքները խարսխված չեն Ցեղասպանության ընդունման փաստի վրա: Երբ մարդկանց հարցնում ես՝ ի՞նչ է փոխվելու, եթե վաղը Օբաման ասաց այդ բառը, ոչ մեկը չգիտի հարցի պատասխանը, ասում են՝ դա կարևոր է, ասում են, որ ԱՄՆ-ն ճանաչեց, Թուրքիան էլ կճանաչի Ցեղասպանությունը: Բայց արդյո՞ք դա այդպես է, կամ եթե Թուրքիան ճանաչի Հայոց Ցեղասանությունը, կվերադարձնի՞ հայկական տարածքները. իհարկե, ոչ»,-ասաց նա:

Նա նշեց, որ Թուրքիան կարող է ասել. «Կներեք, անցած լինի»: Պապյանը ևս մեկ անգամ հիշեցրեց, որ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչումն ու տարածքների վերադարձը մեկը մյուսից չեն բխում: Ըստ նրա՝ այս հարցում հենքը պետք է դնել փաստաթղթերի վրա:

«Ա՜յ, երբ որ մենք խոսում ենք փաստաթղթերի մասին, որոնցով ամրագրված են իրավունքներ՝ այդ թվում տարածքային, և եթե մենք կարողանում ենք սա շրջանառության մեջ դնել, մտցնել միջազգային դատարան, սա կլինի իրավական լծակ՝ Թուրքիայի դեմ: Նման դեպքում եթե մենք չենք կարողանում այդ տարածքները վերցնել, գոնե որոշակի իրավունքներ կարող ենք ունենալ, օրինակ՝ ազատ, անվճար տրանզիտի իրավունք, հուշարձանների իրավունք և այլ մի շարք իրավունքներ»,-ասաց նա:

Պատմաբանը այս շփոթությունը, թե Թուրքիան, ճանաչելով Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, կվերադարձնի հայկական տարածքները, պայմանավորում է հրեաների Հոլոքոստի ընդունման և փոխհատուցման հանգամանքով:

«Հրեաները փոխհատուցում ստացան ոչ թե որ ընդունեցին գերմանացիները Հոլոքոստը, այլ որ 1952թ-ին Լյուքսենբուրգում կնքվել է Իսրայելի և Գերմանիայի միջև համապատասխան պայմանագիր և այդ պայմանագրի հիման վրա են հատուցումները ստանում»,-ամփոփեց պատմաբանը:

Թերթ.am

----------

Varzor (01.08.2012), Մինա (10.07.2013)

----------


## Tig

*Թուրքիայի նոր օրենքն ուղղված է այն ժողովուրդների դեմ, որոնց հայրենիքի վրա կառուցված է Թուրքիան. քաղաքագետ*
17:07 • 31.07.12

Քաղաքագետ Լևոն Շիրինյանի գնահատմամբ՝ Թուրքիայում սեփականության մասին ընդունված նոր օրենքը, ըստ էության, ուղղված է այն երեք ժողովուրդների դեմ, որոնց հայրենիքի վրա կառուցված է ներկայիս Թուրքիան: 

«Այն ժողովուրդները, ումից հայրենիք են խլել, այս նոր ընդունված օրենքով, թուրքերը նրանց սեփականությունը վերադարձնելու հարցը փակում են»,- այսօր հրավիրված մամուլի ասուլիսում ասաց Շիրինյանը և նշեց, որ այդ երկրներն են Հայաստանը, Հունաստանը, ինչպես նաև Սիրիան, որը նույնպես հողային պահանջ ունի Թուրքիայից:

Հիշեցնենք, որ ըստ Թուրքիայում ընդունված նոր օրենքի, Հայաստանի, Սիրիայի, Հյուսիսային Կորեայի, Նիգերիայի, Կուբայի ու Եմենի քաղաքացիներին արգելում է անշարժ գույք ձեռք բերել Թուրքիայում:

Բացի այդ, Ռուսաստանի և Ուկրաինայի քաղաքացիներին արգելվել է անշարժ գույք գնել Սև ծովի ափին, իսկ Հունաստանի քաղաքացիներին` ափամերձ ու սահմանամերձ տարածքներում:

Փոխարենը, անշարժ գույք կարող են ձեռք բերել Ադրբեջանի, Ղազախստանի, Ուզբեկստանի և Պարսից ծոցի երկրների քաղաքացիները` առանց որևէ նախապայմանների:

Քաղաքագետը պատահական չի համարում այս երկրների շարքի ի հայտ գալը, ըստ նրա, օրենքը նաև քարոզչական նպատակ ունի:

«Թուրքիան սրանով ներկայացնում է այն երկրների ցանկը, որոնք, ըստ նրա, ոչ դեմոկրատական պետություններ են և արդյունքում Հայաստանը բերում ու հավասարեցնում է այն ժողովուրդներին, որոնք, Արևմուտքի չափանիշներով, այսպես ասած, վտարված պետություններ են, օրինակ՝ Հյուսիսային Կորեան: Նույնը Սիրիան, այն դեպում, երբ մինչև այս իրադարձությունները Սիրիան շատ ավելի ժողովրդավարական երկիր էր, քան Թուրքիան է»,- ասաց քաղաքագետը:

Լևոն Շիրինյանը նկատում է, որ այս օրենքի ընդունումից կարելի է եզրակացնել, թե ո՞ր երկրներին են Թուրքիայի բարեկամները, և որոնք՝ ոչ. «Սրանով Թուրքիան ցույց է տալիս, թե ովքեր են իր բարեկամները, ո՞ւմ է մոտ թողնում թուրքական պետականությանը, ում՝ ոչ»,- բացատրեց նա:

Ամեն դեպքում, ըստ Լևոն Շիրինյանի, Հայաստանի համար նման օրենքը նաև շահեկան է, այն իմաստով, որ «հերթական անգամ քաղքենիների վրա, ովքեր թուրքերի հետ գործ են անում՝ սառը ջուր լցվեց, և այսուհետ նրանք կհասկանան, որ եթե գումարներ ունեն, ապա թող դրանք ներդնեն Հայաստանում, Արցախում ու Ջավախքում։

Քաղաքագետի տեղեկացմամբ, նոր օրենքը Թուրքիայում ավելի վաղ ընդունված «Լքյալ գույքի մասին» օրենքի լրացումն է, ըստ որի, անտեր մնացած սեփականությունն ազգայնացվում է:

Թերթ.am

----------

Varzor (01.08.2012)

----------


## Tig

Այ քեզ հետաքրքիր հայտարարություն... :Think: 

*Գլխավոր դատախազի սենսացիոն հայտարարությունը*

Հայոց ցեղասպանության զոհերի ժառանգները պետք է ստանան փոխհատուցում, Հայկական եկեղեցուն պետք է վերադարձվեն պահպանված եկեղեցիներն ու եկեղեցապատկան տարածքները, Հայաստանը պետք է ստանա կորցրած տարածքները, հայտարարել է Հայաստանի գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանը իրավաբանների համահայկական համաժողովի ժամանակ:
Նա ասել է, որ պետք է միջազգային փաստաթղթերի փորձաքննություն անցկացնել, որոնք վերաբերում են հայ ժողովրդին եւ նրա տարածքներին: Մենք տարածքային վեճեր ունենք ինչպես Թուրքիայի, այնպես էլ Ադրբեջանի հետ: Անհրաժեշտ է պատրաստել փաստաթղթեր եւ ներկայացնել ՄԱԿ-ի միջազգային դատարան, ասել է նա:
2008-ին սկսած հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացից ի վեր, Հայաստանը պաշտոնապես չի խոսել Թուրքիային տարածքային պահանջներ ներկայացնելու մասին եւ հայտարարել է, որ պատրաստ է հարաբերությունների կարգավորման առանց նախապայմանների:  Նման մոտեցումը աննպատակահարմար համարվեց Հայաստանում եւ սփյուռքում:
Ներկայիս Թուրքիան կառուցված է էթնիկ համայնքների պատմական տարածքների վրա, այդ թվում հայերի: Մինչեւ 1965 թվականը Խորհրդային Հայաստանը նույնիսկ չէր հիշատակում ցեղասպանությունը, իսկ 1991 թ. անկախանալուց հետո ձգտում էր չխոսել տարածքային պահանջների մասին:
Առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ժամանակին ասում էր, թե պանթյուրքիզմը կորցրել է իր բովանդակությունը որպես քաղաքական գործոն, եւ «խաչակրաց արշավանքի» ցանկացած կոչ ունակ է այն կրկին վերածել այդպիսին, Հայաստանը դարձնելով թիրախ պանթյուքիզմի եւ պանիսլամիզմի համար:
2000 թ. ՄԱԿ-ի Հազարամյակի վեհաժողովում Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը նշեց, որ «Թուրքիայի կողմից Օսմանյան կայսրությունում հայերի ցեղասպանության ժխտումը միայն ուժեղացնում է պատմական արդարությունը վերականգնելու մեր ձգտումը»:
Դա մինչ այժմ Հայաստանի պահանջների ամենաբարձր նշաձողն էր, ՄԱԿ-ի ամբիոնից: Սակայն գլխավոր դատախազի հայտարարությունն անցավ այդ նշաձողը. Հայաստանը փաստացի պաշտոնապես հայտարարում է Թուրքիայի հանդեպ տարածքային պահանջների մասին:
Հայաստանը փաստացի հրաժարվում է կատարել Թուրքիայի պահանջը՝ սահմանները բացելու դիմաց Ղարաբաղի մի մասը զիջել Ադրբեջանին: Չեք ուզում բացել սահմանները՝ մենք կգնանք այլ ճանապարհով, ասում են հայերը:
Ներկայում Թուրքիայի ղեկավարության համար բարդ ժամանակներ են: Քրդերի հետ հաշտությունը «սառել» է, Ասադը հաղթանակներ է տանում, Եգիպտոսում տապալվել է իսլամական կառավարությունը, ԱՄՆ եւ Իրանի միջեւ սպասվում է մերձեցում: Այս ֆոնին, Հայաստանի տարածքային պահանջները կարող են լրացուցիչ լուրջ խնդիր դառնալ Թուրքիայի համար, որն այդպես էլ չկարողացավ իրականացնել նեոօսմանիզմի դոկտրինը:
Արդյոք Հայաստանը գործընթաց է սկսելու Թուրքիայի դեմ, որը կմեկնարկի միջազգային պայմանագրերի բողոքարկմամբ, մասնավորապես՝ 1921 թ. Մոսկվայի պայմանագրի:  Աղվան Հովսեփյանը հայտարարել է, որ Մոսկվայի պայմանագիրը չունի միջազգային իրավական ուժ (այդ պայմանագրով Ղարաբաղը եւ Նախիջեւանը բռնակցվեցին Ադրբեջանին, Մոսկվան ճանաչեց Թուրքիայի ներկայիս սահմանը Հայաստանի հետ), իսկ 1923 թ. Լոզանի պայմանագրով Կարսը չի մտնում Թուրքիայի կազմի մեջ: Փոխարենը, ուժը չի կորցրել Սեւրի պայմանագիրը, ըստ որի Հայաստանի կազմում են Վանը, Բիթլիսը, Էրզրումը եւ Տրապիզոնը:

Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------

Մինա (10.07.2013)

----------


## Tig

*Դիարբեքիրում հայերին 17 անշարժ գույք է վերադարձվել*
11:34 • 09.07.13

Դիարբեքիրի (Տիգրանակերտ, ներկայիս Թուրքիայի տարածք) Սուրբ Կիրակոս եկեղեցու հիմնադրամը 20 թաղամասերում 190 անշարժ գույքի նկատմամբ հայտ էր ներկայացրել, որոնցից 17-ն արդեն վերադարձվել են հայ համայնքին, տեղեկացնում է Hye Tert-ը։

Դիարբեքիրում 1915թ.-ից ի վեր չօգտագործվելու պատճառով ավերված Սուրբ Կիրակոս հայկական եկեղեցին 2009թ.-ին վերաբացվել էր։ Այն վերանորոգվել էր արտերկրում բնակվող հայերի և Դիարբեքիրի քաղաքապետարանի միջոցներով։ Վերանորոգման ընթացքում այնտեղ հայերեն փաստաթղթեր էին հայտնաբերվել, որոնք հավաստում էին հայերի ունեցվածքի մասին։

Ըստ այդմ՝ 1910-1921թթ.-ին Դիարբեքիրի 20 թաղամասերում շուրջ 190 տուն, հողատարածք, պաշտամունքի վայրեր են պատկանել հայերին։ Հայերեն փաստաթուղթը թուրքերեն է թարգմանվել, և հիմնադրամը դիմել էր դրանք հետ ստանալու պահանջով։

17-ի վերադարձի կապակցությամբ եկեղեցու հիմնադրամի ղեկավար Վարդգես Էրգյուն Այըքն ուրախություն է հայտնել։
«Անցյալում մեր համայնքին պատկանած այգիներն ու հողատարածքները զավթվել են։ Անգամ, երբ 190-ից 17-ը հետ են վերադարձվել, դրանք ներկայիս տերերից հետ ստանալը բարդ է, և մենք դատական կարգով փորձելու ենք պաշտպանել մեր իրավունքները։ Թե ինչպես է դա տեղի ունենալու, անգամ մենք չգիտենք։ Ակնկալում ենք պաշտոնյաների աջակցությունը»,-ասել է նա։

Թերթ.am

----------

Մինա (10.07.2013)

----------


## Tig

*Ժամանակն է Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացից անցում կատարել հատուցման դաշտ. Արա Պապյան*
09.Հուլիս.2013 - 15:13

Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացից պետք է անցնում կատարել հատուցումների դաշտ: Այս մասին հուլիսի 9-ին հրավիրված մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ ասաց «Մոդուս Վիվենդի» կենտրոնի ղեկավար, քաղաքագետ Արա Պապյանը: «ՀՀ սփյուռքի նախարարության կազմակերպված իրավաբանների համահայկական երկրորդ համաժողովում, որը կայացավ հուլիսի 5-6-ին, գրեթե բոլոր զեկուցողները շեշտը դրեցին այն բանի վրա, որ ճանաչման գործընթաց? ?ց արդեն պետք է անցում կատարել հատուցման դաշտ: Նրանք, ովքեր չեն ճանաչում Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, ոչ թե անիրազեկ են, այլ հետեւում են քաղաքական-տնտեսական շահերի»,-«Արմենպրես»-ի հաղորդմամբ' ասաց Պապյանը'շեշտելով, որ անհրաժեշտ է շեշտադրումների փոփոխություն կատարել: Հատուցումը պետք է բաժանել երեք մակարդակի: «Առաջինը անհատական հատուցումներն են' գույքային հատուցումները, երկրորդ մակարդակը համայնքային մակարդակն է, մասնավորապես եկեղեցիները' հաշվի առնելով նաև եկեղեցապատական հսկայական գույքը: Երրորդ մակարդակը վերաբերում է ՀՀ իրավուքներին' և' գույքային, և' տարածքային»,-նշեց Պապյանը: Նա կարևորեց այն, որ համաժողովի ժամանակ խոսվեց նաև Վուդրո Վիլսոնի վճռի մ ասին: «Խոսեցին շատերը և կարևորը ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի ելույթն էր' կապված նաև Նախիջևանի և Սևրի պայմանագրի հետ: Շեշտվեց, որ Սևրի պայմանագիրը օրինական փաստաթուղթ է, թեև վավերացված չէ, սա կարծում եմ կարևորագույն շեշտադրումն էր: Նման միտք հնչեց հենց իրավաբանի բերանից, որին պաշտպանեցին մի շարք իրավաբաններ»,-ասաց Արա Պապյանը:

Պապյանը հայտնեց, որ ամփոփիչ հայտարարությունը ևս շատ կարևոր էր, որովհետև աշխատանքային խումբ ստեղծելու որոշում կայացվեց: Հարցին' հաշվարկված է արդյոք, թե որքան է կազմում Հայաստանին հասցված գույքային վանսը' Պապյանն ասաց, որ հստակ չի կարող ասել, բայց ամերիկացի մի պրոֆեսորի հետ ունեցած զրույցում վերջինս իր հաշվարկներով 500 մլրդ դոլարի գույքային վնաս է հաշվարկել, միայն շենքներն ու կառույցները նկատի ունենալով: «Բայց մի ամերիկացի պրոֆեսոր էլ ասաց, որ պետք է գույքի օգտագործման համար էլ փոխհատուցվի»,-ասաց Պապյանը:

Հուլիսի 5-6-ին կայացել է ՀՀ սփյուռքի նախարարության և Իրավաբանների համահայկական խորհրդաժողովի կողմից կազմակերպված իրավաբանների համահայկական երկրորդ համաժողովը, որին մասնակցել են մոտ 100 անվանի իրավաբաններ Հայաստանից, Սփյուռքից և Արցախից: Ելույթներով հանդես են եկել ՀՀ սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահ Գագիկ Հարությունյանը, ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարար Հրայր Թովմասյանը, ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանը, ՄԻԵԴ-ի դատավոր Ալվինա Գյուլումյանը և այլք: Իրավաբանները անդրադարձե լ են նաև Սևրի և Կարսի միջազգային պայմանագրերի իրավական հետևանքներին:

Աղբյուր՝ times.am

----------

Մինա (10.07.2013)

----------


## Norton

*Անկարան թուրք-հայկական երկխոսության կոչ է հնչեցնում.*




> Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարար Ահմետ Դավութօղլուն ևս խոսել է 1915 թվականին հայերի կրած «անմարդկային» տառապանքների մասին և երկխոսության կոչ է արել Թուրքիայի և Հայաստանի միջև:
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում է «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը՝ բրիտանական The Guardian պարբերականում հրապարակված հոդվածում Դավութօղլուն կարծիք է հայտնել, որ ապրիլի 23-ին Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանի տարածած աննախադեպ հայտարարությունը, որով վերջինս Թուրքիայի պետության անունից ցավակցություն էր հայտնել «20-րդ դարի սկզբին իրենց կյանքը կորցրած» հայերի թոռներին, նմանօրինակ երկխոսության եզակի հնարավորություն է ընձեռում։ Դավութողլուն, այդուհանդերձ, որևէ խոսք չի ասել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու` Անկարայի պատրաստակամության մասին:
> 
> «Թուրքերը և հայերը հարաբերություններ են ունեցել դարեր շարունակ», – գրել է Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարը, – «Հայերը Օսմանյան կայսրության ամենալայնորեն ինտեգրված համայնքներից էին, որոնք մեծապես հարստացրել են կայսրության սոցիալական, մշակութային, տնտեսական և քաղաքական կյանքը, և անասելի արժեք են ներկայացրել կայսրության զարգացման տեսակետից պատերազմների և խաղաղության հաջորդական շրջաններում»:
> 
> «Օսմանյան հայերի ազդեցությունը երկրի ինտելեկտուալ կյանքում և արվեստի բնագավառում հնարավոր չէ գերագնահատել… Էդգար Մանասը, ևս մեկ հայ, Թուրքիայի ազգային հիմնի ստեղծողներից մեկն էր: 19-րդ դարի օսմանյան ճարտարապետությունը առանձնացել է օսմանյան սուլտանների կողմից պատվիրված և հայ ճարտարապետների կողմից կառուցված շինություններով, հատկապես Բալյան ընտանիքի կառուցապատողներով: Առանձնահատուկ հիշատակման են արժանի Ստամբուլի այնպիսի հանրահայտ ճարտարապետական կոթողներ, ինչպիսիք են կայսերական Դոլմաբաղչե և Բեյլերբեյի պալատները, որոնք վերագրվում են Բալյաններին, այնպես, ինչպես Բոսֆորի երկայնքով կառուցված մի քանի նշանակալից մզկիթներ», – գրել է Դավութօղլուն:
> 
> Շարունակելով` Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարը գրել է, թե հայերը «մեծապես տուժել են» Առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմի տարիներին:
> ...

----------


## Tig

հըմ... :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հըմ...
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Ապատեղեկատվություն ա, Տիգ ջան: Թուրքերը ինչպես այս մասին գրեցին, այնպես էլ հերքեցին (դեռ երեկ):

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների կնքման ընթացակարգը դադարեցվեց

Էս էլ սենց…

----------


## Lion

Անիմաստ սկիզբ, անիմաստ ընթացք, անիմաստ վերջ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անիմաստ սկիզբ, անիմաստ ընթացք, անիմաստ վերջ...


Ու 1221 հատ անիմաստ գրառում :Ճ 
Սկզբունքորեն չնչինություն է այն ռեսուրսների, ժամանակի, էներգիայի, ներուժի և մնացած այլ «ազգային պաշարների» համեմատ, որ ՀՀ-ն առհասարակ կորցրել է ապիկար իշխանությունների պատճառով:

----------

Lion (02.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու 1221 հատ անիմաստ գրառում :Ճ 
> Սկզբունքորեն չնչինություն է այն ռեսուրսների, ժամանակի, էներգիայի, ներուժի և մնացած այլ «ազգային պաշարների» համեմատ, որ ՀՀ-ն առհասարակ կորցրել է ապիկար իշխանությունների պատճառով:


Հեսա, հենց նոր մի հատ էլ նախագահ ունեցանք ․․․ սաղ դզելույա։ 

Սերժիկն էլ մի երկու ամսից կամովին պաշտոնի իջեցման ա գնում, վարչապետ ա դառնալու։ Շատ համեստ ա, է ․․

----------

